#ubuntu-de 2011-10-17
<Sool> nabend
<Sool> sudo ifdown eth0 funzt nich :/.. "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured"
<Sool> obwohl ich über eth0 connected bin..
<Sool> irgendwelche suggestionen warum das passiert?
<breaker313> moinsen
<breaker313> ich habe letztens auf 11.10 aktualisiert ... danach wollte ich wie üblich per nxclient auf die Maschine zugreifen und sah allerdings nur eine Menüleiste auf dem Desktop (wie im Explorer) aber kein panel um z.B. sich abmelden zu können
<breaker313> als ich dann lokal auf die maschine gegangen bin war dort das gleiche zu sehen ...
<breaker313> moin, jemand da der einen Plan hat?
<apollo13> ,geduld? breaker313 
<shetlandpony> breaker313: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<breaker313> ja, schon klar :)
<breaker313> shetlandpony: hast du denn meine frage gesehen?
<shetlandpony> Sorry breaker313, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber hast du denn meine frage gesehen
<apollo13> breaker313: shetlandpony ist ein bot…
<breaker313> mumof
<breaker313> apollo13: hast du denn meine frage gesehen?
<apollo13> alter, jetzt beginnst du lästig werden, schau bitte im wörterbuch nach was geduld heißt
<apollo13> und meine antwort hast du dir durch die frage " jemand da der einen Plan hat?" schon verspielt
<jokrebel> Morgen
<bullgard4> [GNOME Shell 3.2] Mein Computer spielt ein Musikstück ab. Wenn ich die offenen Programme durchtabbe, sehe ich unter ihnen keinen Audioplayer. Wie bekomme ich am schnellsten heraus, welches Programm gerade das Musikstück abspielt?
<jokrebel> Nach Upgrade eines Laptops auf 11.10 fehlen bei niedrig privilegierten Usern Iconbilder. Schlimmer noch, auch der Button über den man an das (zB.) "Herunterfahren" erreicht ist dann, je nach Darstellungsthema-Thema nicht vorhanden. Als User-der-sudo-Rechte hat stimmt aber alles. 
<jokrebel> Aber auch unter dem Hauptuser fehlen manche Icons und sind durch ein weißes Blatt ersetzt.
<dc5ala> bullgard4, schau mal in den Audio-Einstellungen unter Anwendungen, ob das was angezeigt wird
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Klicken auf <mein Benutzername> > Systemeinstellungen > (System Settings) > Sound > (Sound) > Applications zeigt, daß Banshee läuft. Warum zeigt GNOME Shell 3.2 Banshee nicht als geöffnetes Programm an?
<Lufti_oO> hi ;)
<Lufti_oO> Ich habe in einem bash script den Gnome NetworkManager über DBus ausgefragt. Nun hat sich da aber beim Update auf 11:10 die Schnittstelle verändert und der DBus findet einige Properties nicht mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> kann ja mal jemand bullgard4 sagen, dass sich banshee quasi ins tray verzieht und die gui beendet. deswegen nicht mehr in alt-tab. genauso wie z.b. der network-manager.
<Lufti_oO> Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich die neuen Bezeichnungen herausbekomme? Finde dazu nichts im all wissenden Internet.
<dc5ala> bullgard4, hmm schau mal, ob das vielleicht in der unteren rechten Ecke des Bildschirms rennt, hab Banshee hier seit dem Update noch nie gestartet
<dc5ala> bullgard4, aber Skype z.B. fummelt sich da unten rein, wenn man das Fenster schließt
<dc5ala> bullgard4, also da kommt so eine seltsame Leiste, wenn ich da mit der Maus hinfahr ganz unten, die meine ich
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Unten rechts gibt es 3 bis 4 Icons (Symbols), aber keines. das auf Banshee (im Hintergrund) hinweist.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: hier isses sichtbar…
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: oh ich habs dafür nicht im tray^^
<dc5ala> bullgard4, grad mal bei mir ausprobiert, kein einziger Hinweis, dass Banshee am rennen ist, selbst im Dash ist keine Hervorhebung des Banshee-Symbols zu sehen
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Ein "Dash" ist ist in GNOME Shell 3.2 nicht vorhanden.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: also ich kenns so, dass es sich beim schliessen "in den lautstärkeregler" mit hineinhängt. wenn man dann einmal auf dessen tray-icon klickt, dann kommt nicht nur der schieber, sondern auch eine minimal-oberfläche für banshee unten drangehängt.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: joah wenn das plugin dafür aktiv ist
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: und ich vermute, dass ihn das gerade herausfordert ;-)
<dc5ala> bullgard4, ich meine die Leiste wenn die Aktivitäten-Übersicht an ist :) Die gestarteten Anwendungen werden hervorgehoben, weiß nicht, wie man bei der Gnome-Shell dazu sagt
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Weder in dem, was Du "Dash" nennst, noch in den Symbolen in der obersten Zeile gibt es einen Hinweis auf Banshee (im Hintergrund, aber aktiv). --  Ich schreibe einen Fehlerbericht.
<x3ooo> hi, hab gestern beim runterfahren den netzstecker meine laptops gezogen, weil ich dachte der akku wäre drin. beim neu booten hab ich jetzt eine kernel panic
<LetoThe2nd> dc5ala: falls du es mitgekriegt hast - sag ihm mal er soll unter seinem lautstärkeregler suchen.
<x3ooo> mach grad nen liveusb fertig. was sollte ich danach machen?
<LetoThe2nd> x3ooo: falls du keine backups deiner wertgeschätzten daten hast: backups
<LetoThe2nd> dc5ala: mich hat er auf ignore, daher bitte mal kurz weitersagen.
<x3ooo> mmh es ist ne ssd drin, deswegen hab ich deswegen keine befürchtungen gehabt
<dc5ala> LetoThe2nd, da hab ich als erstes geguggt, wirklich nix zu finden, ausser, dass es in den Audio-Einstellungen unter Anwendungen aufgeführt wird
<x3ooo> LetoThe2nd: sollte ich dennoch angst haben?
<LetoThe2nd> x3ooo: was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
<LetoThe2nd> dc5ala: kay. ich habs nur gerade unter unity geprüft, und da isses.
<x3ooo> ich dachte du wolltest auf eine beschädigung der festplatte hinaus weil strom weg...
<x3ooo> LetoThe2nd: an was hast du denn gedacht?
<bullgard4> x3ooo: Kannst Du in den Rescue-Modus booten?
<x3ooo> beim rescuemodus krieg ich auch ne kernelpanic
<LetoThe2nd> x3ooo: dann hätte ich das auch so gesagt. nein. es geht darum, dass du dir mit strom-weg dein dateisystem locker zerklopfen kannst, und da hilft dir auch eine ssd nix.,
<x3ooo> mmh :(
<LetoThe2nd> x3ooo: daher entnehme ich, dass ud keine backups hast. ergo: das ist schritt eins. definitiv.
<x3ooo> jop und dann?
<bullgard4> x3ooo: 1. Ratschlag: Google nach der genauen Kernel-Panik-Meldung. 2. Verwende eine Live_CD (oder einen bootenden USB-Stick), um das Problem näher zu untersuchen.
<LetoThe2nd> x3ooo: _DANN_ den üblichen schmonz: dateisysteme prüfen, logs checken, weitersehen.
<x3ooo> bin grad in der uni an nem ubuntu 10.04 und mach grad mit dem startmedienersteller ne 11.04 fertig, die bleibt aber bei 96% stehen, das zweit mal schon
<x3ooo> ich werd verrückt
<LetoThe2nd> x3ooo: sudo-rechte an dem rechner?
<x3ooo> nope
<LetoThe2nd> x3ooo: bzw, hat der startmedienersteller danach gefragt?
<LetoThe2nd> x3ooo: wie solls dann auch gehen, du musst ja den bootsektor des sticks schreiben dürfen.
<x3ooo> nein, ich benutze den von ubuntu
<x3ooo> ach verdammt
<x3ooo> er hat aber nicht danach gefragt
<LetoThe2nd> sollte er IIRC, bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.
<Fussel> bei 10.04 fragt er nicht, sondern lässt die option einfach nicht zu
<LetoThe2nd> aber bei 96% des ablaufs kommt IIRC der bootloader, und daher kanns da definitiv klemmen.
<Fussel> *grübelz*
<dc5ala> LetoThe2nd, baut sich Banshee general dort beim Lautsprecher rein, oder nur wenn es geschlossen wird? Müsste sonst reloggen :P
<LetoThe2nd> dc5ala: mom
<LetoThe2nd> dc5ala: also bei mir hier ists dann immer im lautsprecher.
<apollo13> neu einloggen zum schließen von banshee?!
<dc5ala> LetoThe2nd, okay danke fürs Ausprobieren
<LetoThe2nd> dc5ala: kp
<dc5ala> apollo13, ne, um das Verhalten zwischen Gnome-Shell und Unity zu vergleichen
<breaker313> ich habe letztens auf 11.10 aktualisiert ... danach wollte ich wie üblich per nxclient auf die Maschine zugreifen und sah allerdings nur eine Menüleiste auf dem Desktop (wie im Explorer) aber kein panel um z.B. sich abmelden zu können
<dot8> Moin! Seit dem Update auf 11.10 bekomme ich unter kmail die Fehler:   Kolab: Unbekannter Fehler. (Could not create collection) bzw.  Kolab: Select failed, server replied: A000100 NO Mailbox does not exist
<dot8> die einstellungen sind aber definitiv korrekt. denn beim ersten Start hat kmail auch brav die Mails geholt. 3 Tage später nun nicht mehr...
<fedcab> Hallo, ich habe einen upgrade auf oo gemacht und mir dabei einiges zerschossen. Wenn ich mir ein Programm in den launcher ziehe verschwindet es nach dem abmelden. Wo speichert der denn seine Einstellungen?
<deem> oo? openoffice?
<fedcab> deem: oneiric ocelot
<ubuntu_neuling> Hallo, ich habe einen persistenten Ubuntu Live USB Stick. Dabei habe ich folgendes Problem: Das Ubuntu startet soweit super, nur wird der Bildschirm nicht zu 100% genutzt. Zu allen Seiten wird platz gelassen. Woran kan ndas liegen?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_neuling: ati?
<ubuntu_neuling> das ganze ist ein touchscreen von kanon. Was die da für eine Grafikkarte drinnen haben, weiß ich leider nicht
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_neuling: oder eher generell, proprietärer grafiktreiber?
<ubuntu_neuling> installiert habe ich keinen Treiber für den Bildschirm
<ubuntu_neuling> mit einem ubuntu 9.04 wurde der bildschirm automatisch richtig genutzt
<ubuntu_neuling> mit der 10er habe ich besagtes problem
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_neuling: der bildschirm ist wie angeschlossen?
<ubuntu_neuling> wenn ich die auflösung von 1280xyyy verkleinere ändert er die auflösung nur auf diesem "teilbereich"
<ubuntu_neuling> Das ganze ist ein All-in-One system
<ubuntu_neuling> 52" oder sowas
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_neuling: bitte, drück nicht immer nach nem halben satz <ENTER>, das ist einfach schlecht zu lesen.
<jokrebel> ubuntu_neuling: Benutze bitte einen Punkt anstelle von Enter. Danke
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_neuling: und egal in wievielen gehäusen das verbaut ist, dein erster schritt muss dann einfach sein herauszufinden, was da für eine grafikkarte drin ist und welcher treiber läuft.
<ubuntu_neuling> Okay, entschuldigt bitte. Komme ich an diese Information über irgendwelche Skripte?
<bullgard4> ubuntu_neuling: Was gibt lspci | grep VGA aus?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_neuling: zum thema grafikkarte z.b. "lspci | grep VGA", oder in ausführlicher lshw, z.b.
<ubuntu_neuling> Super, ich werde den Befehl gleich mal testen: Leider muss ich den live USB Stick hierfür zunächst in besagten TouchScreen stecken und starten. Ich bin gleich wieder da. Vielen Dank soweit :)
<ubuntu_neuling> Hallo, da bin ich wieder. Könnt ihr mir den Befehl nochmal geben? Dann kann ich ihn direkt am touchscreen eingeben.
<ppq> ubuntu_neuling: lspci | grep -i vga
<ubuntu_neuling> 01:00.0 VGA compatible  controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0dc4 (rev a1)
<ppq> das ist ne geforce gts 450
<ubuntu_neuling> das bringt uns ja ein stück weiter. Darf ich fragen, wie du das heraus bekommen hast?
<ppq> ich habe nach "nVidia Corporation Device 0dc4 (rev a1)" gegurgelt ;)
<ppq> normalerweise steht da übrigens auch der modellname drin. aber die 450 ist wohl so neu, dass sie noch nicht in der datenbank von lspci ist
<ubuntu_neuling> hehe - nicht schlecht. Muss ich hierfür nun einen Ubuntu 10.4 Treiber downloaden?
<ppq> das macht aber nichts
<ppq> nein
<ppq> bitte niemals grafikkartentreiber manuell installieren!
<ubuntu_neuling> Ich meine, dass es dafür ein Tool oben in der Leiste gibt. Wir müsse nur beachten, dass der Rechner, der den Treiber braucht kein Internet hat
<ppq> ubuntu_neuling: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia da steht alles, was du wissen musst :)
<ppq> oh, kein internet, okay. das ist nachteilhaft
<ppq> irgendeine möglichkeit, das zu ändern?
<ubuntu_neuling> Erstmal vielen Dank. Da das ganze auf einem persistenten USB Stick ist... kann ich diese in einen Laptop mit internet klemmen und dort den Treiber installieren und diese anschließend auf dem Bildschirm nutzen?
<ubuntu_neuling> Den Bildschirm kann ich wegen seiner Größe nicht wegtragen um ihn irgendwo anzuschließen. Internet ist für den USB Stick direkt im Bildschirm damit nicht möglich.
<ppq> das kannst du so probieren, ja
<Lufti_oO> hi again ;)
<ubuntu_neuling> Per Anleitung (vom genannten Link) via Gnome GUI (System > ..  > Hardwaretreiber) sagt der Bildschirm mir übrigens "No proprietary drivers are on this system
<ppq> du musst das dann aber manuell über die paketverwaltung installiere, weil der assi für eingeschr. treiber das dann nicht erkennt
<ppq> genau das meine ich
<ubuntu_neuling> genau :-) Dann probiere ich es über die Anleitung für APT-get install. Vielen Dank ppq!
<ppq> du musst das paket "nvidia-current" samt abhängigkeiten installieren, und dann an deinem AiO pc noch 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' ausführen
<ppq> achso, das steht im wiki, super
<ppq> dann halte dich daran, im zweifel hat das wiki recht ;)
<Lufti_oO> Habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass sich die DBus-Schnittstelle zum nm-applet nicht verändert hat. Stattdessen kann ich dieses nicht über den DBus ansprechen. Das Problem besteht seit dem Upgrad von 11.04 auf 11.10. Einige Properties werden nicht gefunden: 
<Lufti_oO> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings was not provided by any .service files
<Lufti_oO> Jemand eine Idee?
<ubuntu_neuling> ppq: also dort steht eine installation aus PPA (was ja weitere softwarquellen sind). Damit rennt ja das Ubuntu softwarecenter und damit auch apt. Wenn ich mich damit nicht irre...  
<ubuntu_neuling> ich wechsel mal wieder die USB Sticks um Internet zu haben. Bis gleich :-)
<ppq> ubuntulog: nix ppa, ne
<ppq> oh mist schon weg
<ppq> ich muss zur uni, mag jemand anders? ;)
<bullgard4> Lufti_oO: Ich habe nur den Rat, nach der genauen Fehlermeldung zu googeln.
<Herbert-46> Mahlzeit die Damen und Herren
<Herbert-46> Wie bekommt mann denn ein Gerät installiert wenn ich die Treiber auf CD habe ?
<Andy1978> Herbert-46: Ich rate mal, daß du nur die Windows Treiber auf CD hast, oder?
<bullgard4> Herbert-46: Von was für einem GErät redest Du?
<Redlook> hallo
<Herbert-46> also es ist ein unterordner linux drauf
<Redlook> kann mir jemand einem kleinen Problem helfen
<Herbert-46> ein kartenleser für homebanking carten
<Andy1978> Redlook: einfach fragen
<bullgard4> Redlook: Einfach drauf los fragen!
<Redlook> wo kann ich einstellen, dass bei der sound beim start und login stumm ist?
<bullgard4> Redlook: Es gibt seit einiger Zeit für die Ereignistöne einen neuen Mechanismus, der nach einer englischen Stadt benannt ist. Der name fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Deren >Konfigurationsdateien ändern.
<Redlook> hmm ok
<Herbert-46> den dateiendungen zu volge müssten es linux dateien sein ".a  .plist .tar.bz2 usw"
<bullgard4> Redlook: Mein Notizbuch sagt es mir: libcanberra. Nicht englische Stadt, sondern Stadt in Australien.
<Redlook> habs gefunden
<Redlook> http://maketecheasier.com/disable-login-sound-in-ubuntu-oneiric-quick-tips/2011/09/15
<shetlandpony> Redlook's url: http://tinyurl.com/3vedf6l | How to Disable Login Sound in Ubuntu Oneiric [Quick Tips]
<Redlook> so mal restart zum testen
<Herbert-46> irgendwie ist das mit VirtualBox doch nix halbes und nix ganzes :-(
<Herbert-46> mal sind die geräte da und denn sind sie wieder weg :-(
<ubuntu_neuling> Hallo :-) ppq, bist du noch hier? Ich wollte dir kurz bescheid geben, dass nun alles läuft. Mann kan per APT die Treiber nach der Wiki anleitung einfügen und anschließend auf einem anderen Bildschirm den Treiber nutzen. Besten Dank nochmal
<bullgard4> ubuntu_neuling: <ppq> hat vorhin gesagt, daß er jetzt ganz schnell zur Uni fahren muß.
<Redlook> so hat funktioniert :)
<ubuntu_neuling> oh okay. Könnt ihr ihm später ein "Danke" ausrichten und, dass alles geklappt hat? :)
<bullgard4> Herbert-46: Du mußt genauer beobachten und zu ermitteln versuchen, von welchen Parametern das "mal" "mal" abhängt.
<bullgard4> ubuntu_neuling: Eigentlich solltest Du das selbst machen. 
<ubuntu_neuling> auch wieder wahr. Weißt du denn, wann er wieder hier ist?
<Herbert-46> <bullgard4> gestern abend war alles ok und heute nach dem neustart ist der kartenleser wieder weg und ich bekomme ihm nicht mehr rein
<bullgard4> ubuntu_neuling: Erfahrungsgemäß nach 21 Uhr.
<Herbert-46> wollte ihm nun erst vieleicht per linux installieren damit er schon mal drin ist und vieleicht besser erkannt wird
<ubuntu_neuling> alles klar, dann schaue ich nochmal rein. Danke und bis um 21 Uhr :-)
<bullgard4> Herbert-46: So ein Effekt tritt bei Linux öfter einmal auf. Guck mal in /var/log/syslog nach, ob Du einen relevanten Hinweis findest. (Zeitpunkt beachten)
<beaver74> Herbert-46, und dieses Verschwinden des Kartenlesers geschieht unter Windows, das in einer VM unter VirtualBox läuft?
<Herbert-46> ja. in linux brauche ich den eigendlich nicht weils ehe kein vergleichbares prog dafür gibt bzw ich keins gefunden habe :-(
<deem> Herbert-46: es gibt eine option für vbox, die geräte mit bestimmten ids immer an die vm durchreicht
<beaver74> Herbert-46, verwendest du die OSE Version von VirtualBox?
<Haraldo> Hallo. Beim Hochfahren erscheint, drückt man den Begrüßungsbildschirm mit Esc weg: "automatic crash report generation failed". System läuft sonst bestens, Meldung ignorieren oder Ursache beheben?
<Haraldo> Oh, System 11.10 Unity, verzeihung.
<Herbert-46> <bullgard4> na die die im softwarzenter drin war + erweiterung gastzugang
<deem> Herbert-46: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virtualbox/Benutzung#USB-Geraete-verwenden
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HBCI_Kartenleser dies hilft Dir nicht weiter?
<beaver74> Herbert-46, hier gibt es im Softwarecenter 'virtualbox' und 'virtualbox-ose', welche hast du denn da installiert?
<deem> beaver74: das ist beides dasselbe. das "richtige" virtualbox bekommt man nur mittels ppa
<beaver74> oh, ahso
<beaver74> verwirrt mich jetzt ein wenig, aber nu gut, so ist es 
<deem> was sollte dich denn daran verwirren?
<jokrebel> beaver74: Und er hat die mit USB-Unterstützung. War bei der Installation hier im Chat mit dabei.
<beaver74> die Bezeichnung der Pakete?
<deem> mein 10.04 hat nichtmal ein paket "virtualbox"
<beaver74> jokrebel, USB haben sie afaik doch beide, die nicht OSE, also die closed-source hat USB2.0, die OSE 1.1
<joschi> deem: dafür gibt es ja das repository auf virtualbox.org. das ist dann auch keine kastrierte version
<deem> joschi: was auch nur ein ppa ist
<apollo13> naja neue systeme haben das problem eh nimmer, da virtualbox OSE ganz einfach die usb 2.0 sachen nachinstallieren kann
<apollo13> somit gibt es nur mehr das open source paket…
<koegs> fullack :)
<beaver74> jokrebel, das fehlende USB, habe ich gerade auch nachlesen müssen, war nur bis Version <4.0
<apollo13> beaver74: nö auch drüber fehlt es
<apollo13> man kann es aber als plugin nachinstallieren
<koegs> Herbert-46: wird der Kartenleser in der Virtuellen Maschine noch über "Geräte -> USB-Geräte" angeboten?
<beaver74> dann sind die Informationen hier nicht so korrekt.. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/virtualbox
<koegs> so, jetzt dürft ihr euch alle wieder auf support konzentrieren und im offtopic diskutieren, danke
<Herbert-46> <beaver74> hier ist VirtualBox und Virtualisierungslösung für x86 Rechner ... " drin die sind beide installiert
<Herbert-46> <koegs> nein eben nicht mehr , gestern hatte es geklappt nach dem neustart heute nicht mehr
<koegs> und was hast du seit gestern noch verändert?
<Herbert-46> nix habe nur den rechner runtergefahren und heute neu gestartet
<koegs> werden denn überhaupt USB-Geräte angeboten?
<Herbert-46> habe eben noch mal die treiber von linux kartenleser " http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HBCI_Kartenleser " deinstalliert und neu installiert nun ist er wieder da 
<Herbert-46> ich verstehe das alles nicht mehr :-(
<Herbert-46> starte nun mal neu und schau mal ob er dann wieder weg ist mom
<fif0> kann mir jemand sagen, wieso mein ubuntu einen konstanten upload von ca. 20-30 kib/s hat?
<bullgard4> fif0: Vielleicht gibz iotop darauf eine Antwort.
<bullgard4> s/gibz/gibt/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: fif0: Vielleicht gibt iotop darauf eine Antwort.
<Herbert-46> :-) nun gehts , merkwürdig alles :-(
<jokrebel> fif0: Unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet_und_Netzwerk findet man auch noch weiter Tools. Aber aus dem Stehgreif weiß da wohl niemand eine Antwort.
<beaver74> fif0, jnettop, iftop und nethogs fallen mir da noch als Tools ein
<Andy1978> fif0: Upload wohin? Ist sichergestellt, daß die Gegenstelle nicht limitiert?
<Herbert-46> kann es sein das die Virtualbox ne menge recoursen des rechners verbraucht ?
<fif0> Andy1978: Ich versuche gerade herauszufinden, welcher Prozess dafuer verantwortlich ist. danke werde die tools mal anschauen
<Herbert-46> oder ist es ehe das windows was darauf läuft
<koegs> wieviele ressourcen virtualbox "braucht" hängt stark davon ab, welches system/betriebssystem in virtualbox läuft
<koegs> du kannst aber sowohl den RAM fest einstellen, als auch den Prozentsatz der CPU-Zeit limitieren
<koegs> beides in den Einstellungen zu der virtuellen Maschine
<Herbert-46> na irgendwie wird mein rechner zimlich langsam wenn VM läuft
<Herbert-46> <koegs> danke ich werd mal nach suchen
<beaver74> Herbert-46, wie viel RAM ist denn in deinem Rechner verbaut?
<Herbert-46> <beaver74> gute frage nächste frage :-( kann ich das irgendwo sehen ? , neuling bei linux bin :-(
<k1l> free -m
<bullgard4> Herbert-46:  "~$ sudo lshw -class storage'
<beaver74> Herbert-46, das genannte 'free -m' in eine Konsole eingeben
<Herbert-46> wenn ich das richtig deute so zimlich 90%
<Herbert-46> 78 von 1191 frei
<Herbert-46> <beaver74> ja war mir klar
<Andy1978> Herbert-46: sowas legt man normalerweise in einen pastebin
<k1l> Herbert-46: zeig es doch einfach in einem noaste und und lass das deuten lieber den leuten, die davon ahnung haben
<Andy1978> Herbert-46: z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<k1l> Herbert-46: und eine VM simuliert nunmal einen eigenen rechner, das ist halt keine kleinigkeit wie mal eben ein programm starten. zudem kommt es darauf an, wieviel hardware ressourcen du von deinem echten Rechner der VM zur verfügung stellst.
<Herbert-46> sorry im moment macht die kiste hier garnix mehr außer weiße fenster :-(
<Herbert-46> bekomme den browser nicht auf
<beaver74> ist der Rechner denn ausgelastet, die CPU belegt oder Zugriffe auf die Platte(n) festzustellen? (h)top und iotop könnten mehr sagen
<beaver74> Herbert-46, und schau mal in die VirualBox.. dein virtuelles Windows sollte mit 512MB RAM zufrieden sein
<Herbert-46> so nun wieder http://paste.ubuntu.com/710785/
<Herbert-46> hatte gerade unter vM versucht ein drucker zu installieren der hat mir alles blokiert
<beaver74> Herbert-46, du solltest dich mehr mit der VirtualBox auseinandersetzen.. du hast da zu viele grundsätzliche Fragen
<beaver74> das 'zu' nehme ich zurück
<k1l> Herbert-46: ich empfehle dir für deine banking geschichte ein normales Windows auf deinem rechner zu installieren und dieses dafür zu benutzen. wenn du dich dann mit ubuntu etwas besser auskennst könntest du es nochmal in angriff nehmen.
<k1l> der fern-support ist leider sehr schwierig, da oft nicht nachzuvollziehen ist, was du da grade gemacht oder vor hast. vlt solltest du auch mal gucken, ob es eine Linux-User-Group oder einen Ableger eines Computer clubs bei dir in der Nähe gibt. Die könnten dir auch unter die Arme greifen und es würde das Prozedere sehr beschleunigen.
<Herbert-46> Kll dies hier sollte ein "versuch" sein um zu sehen ob es überhaupt geht was ich vor habe , ist auch ein aler rechner
<Herbert-46> kll vieleicht hast du recht und meine idee war nicht so gut es so heraus zu finden ob mein vorhaben realisierbar ist. im moment seint es nicht wirklich zu gehen da ich immernoch auf 3 windows programme angewieden bin und für diese kein ersatz finde :-(
<koegs> Herbert-46: ich halte den Ansatz auch nicht für verkehrt, aber auf nem relativ alten rechner mit wenig ram, ein aktuelles Ubuntu mit 3D-Effekten und dazu noch Virtualbox einzusetzen ist nicht unbedingt empfehlenswerr
<bullgard4> Herbert-46: Den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Finanzverwaltung kennst Du?
<eipi-1> hoi, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich am besten alle gelöschten Dateien auf einer NTFS Partition wiederherstelle? Ich kann die Dateien mit Testdisk wiederherstellen und an einem neuen Ort speichern aber ich würde die Dateien gerne direkt auf der Partition auf der sie vorher waren wieder haben
<koegs> s/empfehlenswerr/empfehlenswert
<koegs> eipi-1: nein, weil das kein auch nur halbwegs intelligentes programm anbietet
<LetoThe2nd> oO( in-place restore... fast so wie shred ;-) )
<Herbert-46> <bullgard4> ja ich habe dort aber keine möglichkeit überweisungen zu tätigen, weiterhin fehlt mir da die übergabe der steuerdaten an elster
<eipi-1> koegs, ja ich verstehe schon warum es als datenrettung nicht sinnvoll ist aber meine Sorge ist, dass sich die Dateiberechtigungen ändern wenn ich die Daten hin und her kopiere und meine Hoffnung ist, dass Windows nach der Aktion wieder gestartet werden kann.
<Herbert-46> ich wollte aber nicht unbedingt mit 2 rechnern arbeiten und eine multimaschiene ist auch nicht gerade prall
<koegs> ach, wir reden auch noch von windows? da ist dies aber nicht der geeignete channel...
<eipi-1> koegs, da ich von meinem Hauptsystem Ubuntu aus versuche die Daten wieder herzustellen denke ich dass es auch nicht ganz der falsche ist.
<beaver74> Herbert-46, um sich die Vorteile beider Betriebssysteme anzusehen, ist ein sogenanntes Dual-Boot System eine recht gute, wenn nicht sogar die einzige Möglichkeit.. beide Systeme laufen getrennt, Fehler lassen sich nur schwer von einem auf das andere System übertragen, beide Maschinen nutzen das volle Potential deiner Hardware.. habe es hier seit eh und je so am laufen, und stelle nicht störendes fest
<k1l> Herbert-46: ich empfehle dir nochmal ein dualboot system. so könntest du für die 3 programme die du nicht zum laufen bekommst windows booten und wenn du feritg bist wieder zu ubuntu wechseln.
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Banking klappt doch enwandfrei unter Linux. Auch die Broservariante reicht IMHO. Und Steuer machst Du ein mal im Jahr, oder?
 * jokrebel sollte sich mal ne neue Tastaur gönnen
<jokrebel> +i +w
<Herbert-46> Ja hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht aber das problem was ich hierbei sehe sind die langen umschaltzeiten von dem einem auf den anderen. und die eventuelle übergabe von daten. infos von dem einen werden auch in dem anderen gebraucht :-( grrrr
<Herbert-46> <jokrebel> nicht ganz , bin selbstständig und mach ust monatlich. diese sind auch nur per elster zu übergeben. banking mach ich mit hbci chipkarte 
<Herbert-46> nutze im moment NWB steuer mit mandantenverwaltung und StarMoney , beide prog bekomme ich nicht für linux 
<beaver74> Herbert-46, die Daten zwischen den beiden Systemen auszutauschen ist kein Problem, ist sehr schnell eingerichtet, wenn nicht sogar ohne möglich.. und das Umschalten ist eigentlich fix getan, innerhalb einer Minute bist du auf dem anderen OS. Besonders wenn man eines der Systeme nur für bestimmte Aufgaben verwendet, hält man sich doch eher auf dem Anderen auf und wechselt selten
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Für Datenaustausch zwischen 2-dualboot-OS hilft eine separate Daten-Partiton.
<Herbert-46> Ich werde mir die ganze sache noch mal durch den kopf gehen lassen wie ich das am besten mache. vieleicht verwende ich auch 2 maschienen mit bildschirm umschalter
<beaver74> jokrebel, ntfs-3g funktioniert wunderbar um Daten auszutauschen, imho ist da keine getrennte Partition mehr nötig
<Herbert-46> austausch könnt ich dann über netzwerk machen
<beaver74> ja, oder so
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Über Netzwerk? Bei nem Dual-Boot?
<beaver74> Herbert-46, du kannst auch auf dem Rechner selber bleiben, ist kein Problem
<Herbert-46> ich werde da noch mal in ruhigen in mich gehen :-(
<Herbert-46> <jokrebel> nein bei 2 pc's
<Herbert-46> <beaver74> ja ich weiß aber dann muss ich ihm immer erst runterfahren und neu starten um ins andere prog zu gelangen
<beaver74> Herbert-46, ja, das ist schon richtig.. du solltest aber nicht die Vorteile vergessen, die dir solch ein eingerichtetes System bietet, die sind nämlich vorhanden
<Herbert-46> habe hier im moment auch 2 pc am laufen mit umschalter das sind 3 tasendruck und ich bin beim anderen. so kann ich immer sofort weiterarbeiten
<Herbert-46> <beaver74> die währen ?
<Herbert-46> weniger stromverbrauch und weniger platz. andere sehe icvh nicht
<Herbert-46> warum wurden nur verschiedene systeme entwickelt :-( nun hat man die qual der wahl :-(
<Haraldo> 11.10 Unity: Muss ich mir über die Meldung "automatic crash report generation failed" Gedanken machen bzw. da was um-/einstellen?
<Herbert-46> Fazit : mit dieser alten kiste garnicht erst weiter probieren ob ich das alles so zum laufen bekomme sondern  mit einem besseren rechner versuchen ?
<eipi-1> Haraldo, ist das ein Live-System, neuinstallation oder Upgrade?
<Haraldo> eipi-1: Neuinstallation, die Meldung sehe ich, drücke ich mit "Esc" den graphischen Startbildschirm weg.
<beaver74> Herbert-46, könnte sie gerade nicht alle aufzählen.. sie sind aber vorhanden. Wenn du dich natürlich dazu entschließt einen zweiten Rechner aufzustellen, ist das auch schön, Hauptsache das OS läuft auf der eigentlichen HW und nicht virtuell, was bei deinem Vorhaben auch nicht leicht zu bewerkstelligen ist. Und einen neuen Rechner brauchst du dir nicht anzuschaffen, nicht um die Dinge zu erledigen die du ansprachst.
<lumbas1> Hallo, ich habe in meinem Ubuntu die Systemplatte verschlüsselt als auch 3 Datenplatten per Luks verschlüsselt. Nun möchte ich, dass bei jedem Systemstart die Platten automatisch eingehängt werden. Wie stell ich das an, so dass ich dem Aufruf "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc platteC" irgendwie gleich das Pw mitgeben kann, ohne das eine zusätzliche Pw Nachfrage zur manuellen Eingabe kommt?
<beaver74> Herbert-46, auch der RAM ist auf deinem Rechner so weit ausreichend, nur halt nicht so sehr als das dort zwei Systeme parallel betrieben werden können
<beaver74> Herbert-46, also das eine, wie derzeit eingerichtet, RAM verbraucht (der Host) und auf diesem noch ein OS läuft (der Gast, in einer virtuellen Maschine)
<beaver74> Herbert-46, wobei ja auch das noch recht gut bei dir läuft, wie free -m sagte
<Herbert-46> <beaver74> die hier ist ja ehe ein alter rechner den ich nur zum ausprobieren haben wollte , habe ja einen neuen da der ist knapp 2 monate nicht der siele rechner aber bedeutend schneller von cpu und ram
<beaver74> dann würde ich doch glatt den kleineren für die Homebanking und Steuererklärungen verwenden, den schnelleren um den anderseits zu verwenden und um dort zu experimentieren, da dann auch mal ein wenig Dampf vorhanden ist.. was das Basteln wesentlich angenehmer gestaltet
<Herbert-46> das war auch gerade meine idee, ich wollte mir nur die arbeit ersparen wenns nachher doch alles nicht klappt wieder alles zurück zu bringen
<beaver74> Herbert-46, was sollte da nicht klappen.. auf dem älteren kann ein Windows laufen, also macht der schon mal keine Probleme, und auf dem neueren würden auch beide Systeme laufen, Windows und Linux.. aber auch Linux alleine könnte dort sehr gut laufen und auch virtuelle Maschinen anbieten. Sehe da keine Probleme.
<Herbert-46> <beaver74> eine idee habe ich noch :-) was für eine festplattengröße würdest du empfehlen ? 1TB sollte doch reichen ? habe im neuen PC wechselrahmen :-)
<beaver74> Herbert-46, das kommt auf deinen Platzbedarf an, kann so einfach nicht gesagt werden.. aber 1TB hört sich schon gut an, die Platte ist relativ neu, sprich schnell, und es ist nicht zu viel Kapazität als das man sie nicht sichern könnte
<dot8> zu meiner kmail geschichte:  "Could not create collection" nach dem 11.10 upgrade, kann mir keiner was sagen?
<beaver74> Herbert-46, das geht hier aber arg am Thema des Channels vorbei.. mach dir doch noch ein paar Gedanken, du kannst mich auch gerne später im Query ansprechen, dort könnten wir auch die Dual-Boot Sache durchsprechen und das erledigen, falls du dich entscheidest
<Herbert-46> <beaver74> ich werd mal drüber nachdenken was ich am besten mache, danke erst nochmal für deine hilfe
<beaver74> sehr gerne
<Herbert-46> ps habe in der VM die prozessorleistung auf 50% begrenzt nun bringt er mir hier nix mehr durcheinander
<kraut> kann man bei gnome classic irgendwie die leiste oben modifizieren? z.b. die uhr verschieben oder den systemmonitor wieder integrieren?
<beaver74> Herbert-46, um was für einen Prozessor handelt es sich denn? Wenn der keine Hardwareunterstützung für die Virtualisierung bietet, ist es auch nicht das Angenehmste dort VirtualBox laufen zu haben.
<Haraldo> 11.10 Unity: Wie/wo kann ich die Anzahl der Arbeitsflächen verändern?
<lumbas1> Ist es möglich ein Skript als root aufzurufen ohne dass man das pw eingeben muss?
<kraut> lumbas1: mit sudo geht das
<geser> ja, mit einem passenden sudo Eintrag geht das
<kraut> lumbas1: stichwort NOPASSWD
<beaver74> Herbert-46, was damit sagen will.. wenn der alte Rechner die nicht bietet, der neue aber schon.. wo ich mal sehr schwer von ausgehe, ist das System zum experimentieren eigentlich schon klar, denn nur so könntest du gescheit VirtualBox nutzen um ein wenig zu testen, wo die Leistung auf dem System sonst nur brach liegen würde, falls als Homebanking System verwendet
<geser> Haraldo: wenn du den gconf-Schlüssel "/apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces" veränderst (entwedet mit gconf-editor or gconftool), ob es dafür eine einfachere Möglichkeit gibt, ist mir nicht bekannt
<Haraldo> geser: Danke! :-)
<Herbert-46> <beaver74> verstehe ich schon nutze ihm im moment aber noch für alles und teste hier nur
<beaver74> Herbert-46, falls dir nicht klar sein sollte wie du die Daten der CPU ausließt.. 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' erledigt das
<Herbert-46> wollte hier erst versuchen alles am laufen zu bekommen was ich für arbeit brauche und habe eben mit den schwierigsten sachen angefangen , für andere sachen werde ich schon prgs finden die meine ersetzen
<lumbas1> kraut: danke, aber hat der user damit nicht umfangreiche rechte? ich möchte ihm nur ein Skript mit admin rechten ausführen lassen
<kraut> lumbas1: der sudo eintrag kann man mit befehlen bestcken, den er dann nur noch aufrufen darf
<beaver74> Herbert-46, schön, da wünsche ich dir ein gutes Gelingen
<Herbert-46> danke aber werde dein rat beherzigen und die maschienen tauschen muss nur ne übergangslösung finden wies am schnellsten geht ohne das ich ins stocken komme
<jawasser> Moin, ich habe soeben aus versehen die ubuntu standard ssh_config datei mit nichts überschrieben.... kann mir jemand mal seine standartdatei zeigen, damit ich mal seh wie die aufgebaut war?
<Blatt> hab da mal eine frage kann xubuntu neben unity11.10 als weiteren desktop hinzu installieren so wie das mit dem kdedesktop auch geht ? ohne das unity so wie es jetzt ist und dargestellt wird verändert wird ?
<beaver74> jawasser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/710867/ ist die von 11.10
<Blatt> sodass ubuntu und ubuntu 2 und kde und xubuntu im startermenü auftauchen geht das wenn man den xubuntudesktop beim vorhandenen unity nachinstalliert ?
<jawasser> beaver74:  vielen dank
<beaver74> jahb, original, wurde nichts verändert.. gern
<k1l> Blatt: ja, nachinstallieren udn dann kann man im anmeldebildschirm auswähle ob der user unity, xfce oder so booten soll
<beaver74> ups.. sorry jahb.. ging an jawasser 
<Blatt> danke sehr k1l :-)
<jawasser> wie kann ich denn per terminal eine dns adresse pingen, wenn ich die dns angebe "erkennt" er die adresse nicht weil sie keine ip hat und nicht mit www. anfängt?
<beaver74> jawasser, wird die Adresse denn intern aufgelöst.. oder geht die nach draußen, über den Router und wird vom ISP aufgelöst?
<beaver74> jawasser, nslookup ist sonst ein gutes Werkzeug
<jawasser> also es ist eine dyndns.org adresse die in meinen router angelegt/eingetragen ist
<beaver74> und die möchtest du wie erreichen, aus deinem eigenen Netzwerk heraus, oder von außen.. also einem Rechner der mit dem Internet verbunden ist und die externe Adresse deines Routers erreichen kann?
<jawasser> Wie kriege ich denn meine onboardSoundkarte zum laufen, wenn sie nicht erkannt wird?
<x3oo> hi, mein ubuntu hatte beim runterfahren strom verloren, nach dem reboot --> kernel panic, fsck.ext4 war für die homepartition ohne fehler, für die rootpartition zeigte er jede menge fehler für kernel und verschiedene libs, reicht es die pakete neu zu installieren oder was sollte ich stattdessen machen?
<beaver74> jawasser, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren lesen, evtl. lässt sich das Problem so schon lösen, ansonsten Informationen über deine HW sammeln, und mit entsprechenden Logs senden (welche könntest dann bei Bedarf noch erfragen)
<bullgard4> x3oo: Ich würde eine Neuinstallation des Systems machen und /home dann einbinden. -- Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es noch eine effizientere Lösung gibt.
<jawasser> beaver74:  wunderbar geht wieder :) als alsa erkannt
<x3oo> jo ich hab noch 11.04, vielleicht einfach im chroot auf 11.10 updaten? 
<beaver74> jawasser, fein, klappt doch ;) Das Wiki von ubuntuusers.de ist immer eine gute Anlaufstelle.
<bullgard4> x3oo: Das erscheint mir nicht der schnellste Weg. Ich würde noch nicht ans Aktualisieren denken, sondern zuerst an die Wiederherstellung des Betriebssystems.
<x3oo> naja mein liveusb ist grad auf 11.10
<lynalit> Fuchs: da?
<x3oo> und es ist grad furchtbar umständlich
<x3oo> ne 11.04 zu besorgen
<x3oo> ich mach erstmal nen chroot
<Fuchs> lynalit: so halb
<Fuchs> lynalit: was ist? 
<jawasser> beaver74:  nochmal zu dem dns, ich möchste es von überall erreichen word wide....
<jawasser> *world
<lynalit> wie komme ich nochmal mit meinem m amilo 7400 ins internet?? @fuchs
<Fuchs> lynalit: dafuer fehlt mir die Zeit, sorry. Frag einen anderen Supporter. 
<Fuchs> oder mich morgen
<lynalit> ok
<el> Hi leute
<el> jemand da der mich supporten kann?
<deem> ,frag? el 
<shetlandpony> el: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<el> ok
<x3oo> ok chroot geht nicht, error while loading shared libraries invalid elf header
<deem> x3oo: versuchst du von einem 32bit system in ein 64bit system zu chrooten oder umgekehrt?
<x3oo> nein
<el> Ich habe einen Fujitus Siemens Amilio 1667g
<x3oo> aber von 11.10 auf 11.04
<el> mit ubuntu 10.10 netbook version drauf
<deem> x3oo: die version ist egal. bei 32 und 64bit hätte es was ausgemacht
<deem> x3oo: wie chrootest du denn? was hast du alles in dein chroot gemountet?
<x3oo> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<x3oo> nach der anleitung...
<deem> el: versuche bitte weniger enter zu benutzen
<deem> x3oo: ich kenne den artikel. beantworte bitte einfach die frage
<el> ok :)
<x3oo> ich hab da jeden befehl eingegeben, ich hab noch zusätzlich die homepartition gemountet aber die wirds ja nicht gewesen sein...
<deem> x3oo: packst du mal bitte ein "mount" in ein pastebin
<deem> ?
<x3oo> deem: /proc/mounts ?
<deem> x3oo: nein. den befehl "mount" aus dem terminal
<x3oo> ah ok
<deem> wobei das eigentlich das gleiche ist, da der befehl mount nur sowas wie ein "cat /proc/mounts" macht
<deem> aber mount ist kürzer
<beaver74> jawasser, das würde hier auch recht stark am Thema vorbeigehen.. einfach 'dyndns' in deine Suchmaschine eingeben und lesen.. ist alles recht einfach, solltest du in recht kurzer Zeit lösen können
<x3oo> deem: http://pastebin.com/dCypuHKt
<newan> hi veruschte gerade upzugraden , kommt aber immer 3 Fehler wie: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic_3.0.0-12.20_amd64.deb Größe stimmt nicht überein
<shetlandpony> newan's url: http://tinyurl.com/6xf4qee
<Andy1978> x3oo: Die Ausgabe von "mount"...
<Andy1978> und dann noch die vollständige Fehlermeldung
<Andy1978> newan: "sudo apt-get update", ggf. mit aptitude vorher gemacht?
<newan> jop und ein upgrade auch per Terminal
<newan> sollte ich alle 3 anbieter rausnehmen wohl erstmal
<x3oo> pastebin.com/avNET5kj deem Andy1978 
<x3oo> lange liste :)
<newan> hab mal 3. anbieter rausgenommen, glaube nun rennt es
<jawasser> ich kann in 11.10 die einstellung nicht finden, das wenn der pc nicht benutzt wird der screen gelockt wird, das will ich nicht!
<deem> x3oo: machst du mal ein "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && chroot /mnt/sda2 | pastebinit" und postest dann bitte den link hier
<deem> jawasser: das ist unter bildschirmschoner einstellungen
<k1l> jawasser: mal die energieeinstellungen oder die einstellungen vom bildschirmschoner angeguckt?
<jawasser> ich hab hier alles auf englich, ich hab schon bei unity nach enegie und power gesucht
<jawasser> ich finde kein menü -.-
<deem> das menü öffnet sich afair mit der windows taste
<jawasser> habs, heißt einfach nur screen auf eng. -.-
<deem> screensaver == bildschirmschoner - google translate ftw!
<Fallballa> zudem is der gnome-screensaver unter 11.10 noch bisschen buggy, lässt sich nicht ganz so konfigurieren wie er sollte
<Fallballa> wenn du keinen bildschirmschoner brauchst, vllt einfach runterhaun ;)
<x3oo> deem: pastebin.com/ACE3SkuG
<x3oo> apt-get funzt wohl grad nicht
<deem> x3oo: wo hast du denn den befehl her? wenn du root bist, warum nutzt du dann noch sudo?
<Fallballa> wie hastn das angestellt?
<x3oo> versehentlich...
<deem> x3oo: du wechselst wieder zu deinem normalen user und von da aus chrootest du dann mit sudo in das verzeichnis
<x3oo> hab ich auch schon versucht
<x3oo> gleicher fehler
<deem> x3oo: ausserdem hab ich dir den befehl aufgeschrieben
<deem> lass das bin bash dahinter weg
<x3oo> oh sry
<x3oo> install pastebin funzt grad nicht weiß nicht warum
<deem> ,fn? x3oo 
<shetlandpony> x3oo: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<Fallballa> amen
<newan> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic_3.0.0-12.20_amd64.deb Größe stimmt nicht überein
<shetlandpony> newan's url: http://tinyurl.com/6xf4qee
<Fallballa> install pastebinit funktioniert
<x3oo> pastebin wird nicht vervollständigt und wenn ich es so eingegebe findet er es auch nicht
<x3oo> deem: der gleiche fehler auch mit sudo chroot /mnt/sda2
<deem> x3oo: das heißt auch nicht pastebin, sonder pastebinit
<x3oo> unable to locate package pastebinit
<newan> kann nicht upgraden, das sehr schade (Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic_3.0.0-12.20_amd64.deb Größe stimmt nicht überein)
<Fallballa> sudo apt-get -f install
<shetlandpony> newan's url: http://tinyurl.com/6xf4qee
<LetoThe2nd> Fallballa: lässt du bitte deem das ticket? der kennt die hintergrundinformationen bereits.
<x3oo> der gleiche fehler auch mit -f
<deem> x3oo: packst du bitte mal ein " ls -lRa /etc/apt/" in einen pastebin?
<deem> und ein "lsb_release -a" auch noch bitte
<x3oo> pastebin.com/RXpmxESQ
<deem> x3oo: noch ein "uname -a" und ein "lsb_release -a" bitte
<LetoThe2nd> deem: das ist AFAIK ein livemedium, da gibts wenig zu erkennen.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: aber ein uname -a ist nicht so unnötig wegen architektur und so. bei dem lsb_release geb ich dir uu recht
<LetoThe2nd> deem: schon klar, war auch mehr ein hinweis.
<x3oo> sry hab grad probleme mit dem rechner ins inet zu kommen, komm nicht ins eduroam brauch noch 5min
<Lufti_oO> Hi ;)
<Lufti_oO> Ich lass mir vom NetzwerkManager beim Verbinden automatisch ein Script ausführen. Das Script wird im Namen von Root ausgeführt. Ich nutze es um Automatisch über DBus Nachrichten eine VPN Verbindung herzustellen.
<Lufti_oO> Leider klappt das nicht: 
<Lufti_oO> Error org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.PermissionDenied: Not authorized to control networking.
<Lufti_oO> ups
<Lufti_oO> das passiert, wenn ich meinen Befehl mit "sudo -u myusername befehl" ausführe
<Lufti_oO> und das hier, wenn ich es direkt als root (über network manager) ausführe:
<Lufti_oO> 0
<Lufti_oO> Ich bin verwirrt.
<Lufti_oO> Jedenfalls meldet mein network-manager-vpnc-gnome, dass er nicht verbinden kann, weil ihm keine gültigen "VPN-Geheimnisse" vorliegen. Was immer das auch ist.
<Lufti_oO> Jemand eine Idee
<Lufti_oO> Ich glaub, ich grenze das Problem noch etwas ein, damit ich es besser beschreiben kann. :P
<Lufti_oO> bis gleich ;)
<x3oo> deem http://pastebin.com/aWbVu2aF habs abgetippt weil ich mit dem betroffenden rechner nicht ins netz komme
<koegs> wenn du mit dem betroffenen rechner nicht ins netz kommst, wie soll der dann updaten?
<x3oo> koegs: grad gings noch
<koegs> ich empfehle die wichtigsten daten zu retten und dann eine neuinstallation zu machen
<koegs> wenn ich das ursprungsproblem noch richtig deute
<x3oo> deem: bist da?
<x3oo> koegs: jetzt gehts
<x3oo> jetzt hab ich inet auf dem ding
<x3oo> koegs: ich scheue mich vor einer neuinstallation wegen meiner eigenen einstellungen
<koegs> geschätzt könnte sich die reparatur länger hinziehen als ne neuinstallation, hast du da soviel besonders eingerichtet?
<x3oo> ich hab das ubuntu schon seit 2-3 jahren
<x3oo> naja die hauptsache ist eigentlich wmii anstelle von metacity in der gnome umgebung
<x3oo> auf den rest kann ich bestimmt verzichten
<LetoThe2nd> oO( also ein backup von ein paar so config-ordnern zu machen ist nicht so der akt... und eine paketliste ist auch schnell erzeugt. )
<x3oo> :(
<x3oo> da hab ich angst vor
<LetoThe2nd> x3oo: offensichlich bisher nicht genug angst, sonst hättest du nämlich backups deiner wertvollen daten und einstellungen ... :P
<x3oo> LetoThe2nd: naja stimmt wohl, auch wenn ich schon vor kurzem nen backup angestrebt habe :(
<LetoThe2nd> fakt ist, wenn das system nachhaltig demoliert ist und du nicht mehr rein chrooten kannst, dann hast du ein echtes problem.
<LetoThe2nd> x3oo: "angestrebt" übersetzt zu "ich hab mal drüber nachgedacht, war dann aber doch zu faul", oder?
<x3oo> ne meine externe festplatte hat sich verabschiedet, badblocks etc...
<x3oo> die liegt auch noch rum und muss gerettet werden
<x3oo> als ich das backup machen wollte, hab ich die durchgecheckt weil die auffällig langsam war ....
<LetoThe2nd> wenn wir dann mal die ganzen ausflüchte und gejammer weglassen (sorry, aber so ists), dann ist die situation: "ich habe kein backup und bei meinem system einfach so den stecker raus gezogen". oder ist die interpretation falsch? gründe uninteressant, reine faktenlage.
<x3oo> ja
<LetoThe2nd> sehr schön. soll ich mal kurz wiederholen was ich heute früh um kurz vor 11 sagte, dass unbedingt schritt eins sein muss?
<x3oo> ich hab doch bisher nichts gemacht ausser nen live usb
<x3oo> und chroot versuch
<x3oo> homepartition ist intakt
<x3oo> die root hatte fehler
<LetoThe2nd> x3oo: nicght drum rum reden. was sagte ich?
<x3oo> ja ich kann gerade kein backup machen, es geht einfach nicht
<x3oo> ich sitz in der uni am cip pool, meine externe festplatte ist überseht mit badblocks
<x3oo> übersät
<LetoThe2nd> x3oo: dann lass dne blödsinn sein bis du backups hast. jeder deiner verhunzten reparaturversuche hat nur das potential, mehr kaputtzumachen.
<LetoThe2nd> und dann hast du nämlich gar keinen weg mehr zurück.
<newan> Also hab das Problem nun weiter eingegrenzt: texlive-latex-base-doc_2009-13_all.deb und lilypond-doc_2.12.3-7ubuntu2_all.deb Größe stimmt nicht überein, kommen als Fehler beim upgrade...kann ich die deinstallieren? Wenn ja wie finde ich die Pakcete
<x3oo> Ok LetoThe2nd das kann dann ja nur noch der Ausweg sein: backuphome, paketliste, /etc/backup und neuinstallieren mit paketliste
<x3oo> oder?
<x3oo> noch was hinzuzufügen?
<x3oo> sollte ich 11.11 nehmen oder reicht 11.04
<LetoThe2nd> x3oo: das ist nicht zwingend der einzige ausweg, aber dein notnagel falls alles andere scheitert. und so einen plan b sollte man definitiv haben.
<x3oo> was könnte ich denn noch versuchen?
<LetoThe2nd> x3oo: zum thema 11.10/11.04 kann ich nicht so viel sagen, ausser vielleicht: wenn du gnome 2 liebhaber bist, vorerst mal noch an 11.04 halten.
<x3oo> chroot war das anspruchsvollste was ich bisher gemacht habe 
<LetoThe2nd> x3oo: du könntest versuchen backups zu machen.
<x3oo> ...
<x3oo> das hab ich ja schon gesagt, aber was danach?
<LetoThe2nd> 10:54 <+LetoThe2nd> x3ooo: _DANN_ den üblichen schmonz: dateisysteme prüfen, logs checken, weitersehen.
<x3oo> dateisystem hab ich geprüft, root war beschädigt 
<x3oo> home nicht
<x3oo> die fehler lagen bei kernel etc
<x3oo> nach reperatur besteht aber immernoch kernelpanic
<x3oo> dann ist ja klar dass da fehler im dateisystem sind
<x3oo> aber was muss ich da machen
<LetoThe2nd> x3oo: und jetzt sind wir wieder genau da, wo ich nicht hinwollte: du fummelst an deiner rootpartition rum, vermutlich mit schreibrechten, ohne zu wissen was denn eigentlich los ist.
<LetoThe2nd> für was geb ich mir überhaupt mühe. ich red mit ner wand.
<Anon42> wenn ich programme im autostart hinzufüge
<Anon42> starten sie nicht beim hochfahren
<Anon42> z.b. pidgin
<deem> kann man ssh nur von einer einzigen ip erlauben, ohne das über die datei hosts.deny machen zu müssen?
<ppq> iptables vllt
<deem> iptables müsst aber bei jedem neustart neu einrichten oder ein skrip basteln. eigentlich meinte ich das eher mit ssh selbst. also direkt in dessen config
<Lufti_oO> Hi nochmal ;)
<Lufti_oO> Problem eingekreist:
<Lufti_oO> Mittels DBus will ich auf den NetworkManager zugreifen um VPN-Verbindungen aufzubauen. Als Normaler User kann ich das machen, nicht jedoch als root.
<Lufti_oO> Da kommt dann immer die Meldung: Error org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.PermissionDenied: Not authorized to control networking.
<eldab> Jemand da, der gewillt ist, mir bei einem Problem mit meiner Centrino Wireless-N 1000 unter 11.10 zu helfen?
<eldab> Bin schon am verzweifeln.
<deem> ,frag? eldab 
<shetlandpony> eldab: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Lufti_oO> Weiß jemand, wie ich die /etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager.conf unter Ubuntu 11.10 anpassen muss, damit der user root Netzwerkverbindungen starten darf?
<Lufti_oO> Hab schon einiges da probiert, es will jedoch nicht. :/
<helix_9> Hallo! ist es möglich eine IPcam unter /dev/video0 zu mounten?
<Lufti_oO> ok, nächster Versuch...
<eldab> ok sorry, ganz neu im irc. Also folgendes Problem:  In meinem Dell XPS15 (l501x) ist eine Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000 verbaut. ubuntu erkennt die Karte, ist weder Hard noch softblocked, ubuntu sagt "gerät ist nicht einsatzbereit". mit der 11.04 Live-CD wird sie zumindes angeworfen, aber kann dann nicht verbinden. Folgendes habe ich auf anraten im uu.de forum bereits versucht: dell_wmi und dell_laptop einzeln entladen,  compat-wireless-2.6 von or
<eldab> bit-labs geholt und versucht treiber zu laden. das ging dann aber gar nicht. Dann selber versuch mit mainline-kernel 2.6.39 mit dem selben ergebnis. Jetzt ist alles wieder auf Anfang (Treiber + Kernel über Paketverwaltung erneut installiert)
<eldab> Sorry für die WoT
<zorank> hi
<zorank> hat mir jemand einen tipp weshalb das hier nicht mehr funktioniert?
<zorank> auto eth0:0
<zorank> iface eth0:0 inet static
<zorank>   address 10.4.1.170
<zorank>   netmask 255.255.252.0
<zorank>   gateway 10.4.0.1
<zorank> unter 11.10 desktop
<_stemmi_> hi, ich hab ein problem mit virtualbox...ich möchte die gasterweiterung auf dem linux-gast installieren, erhalte aber laut log den fehler, "unable to find the sources of your current linux kernel. specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run make again". wo bekomm ich die her?  host-system ist win7
<dadrc> zorank, sowas bitte als pastebin. ansonsten, wieso die :0?
<zorank> ok sorry.. ich brauche 2 ip adressen auf eth0
<helix_9> Hallo! ist es möglich eine IPcam unter /dev/video0 zu mounten?
<dadrc> eldab, überprüf mal, ob deine Kiste das Kernelmodul acer-wmi lädt, passiert bei der Karte wohl ab und an. Wenn ja, rauswerfen, nochmal probieren.
<eldab> ok. danke
<dadrc> zorank, kann ich dir spontan nicht helfen, aber ich würd dir empfehlen, dann direkt nach dem ursprünglichen Problem zu fragen, vielleicht gibt es eine bessere Lösung.
<zorank> das ist der gesamte eintrag:
<zorank> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403467/
<zorank> bis 11.04 hat das wunderbar funktioniert
<zorank> in den handbüchern steht das auch noch so drin.. allerdings finde ich nix zu 11.10
<eldab> dadrc: acer_wmi nicht geladen.
<_stemmi_> kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?
<yacoov2> wobei?
<LetoThe2nd> shetlandpony: such headers
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich kann keine Informationen ueber 'headers' finden :(
<_stemmi_> ich hab ein problem mit virtualbox...ich möchte die gasterweiterung auf dem linux-gast installieren, erhalte aber laut log den fehler, "unable to find the sources of your current linux kernel. specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run make again". wo bekomm ich die her? host-system ist win7
<LetoThe2nd> shetlandpony: such header
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich kann keine Informationen ueber 'header' finden :(
<LetoThe2nd> schade.
<LetoThe2nd> _stemmi_: das da wär ein anfang: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Metapakete#Kernel-Header-und-Module-Welche-Version
<_pingu> kubuntu 10.04 -> das online icon im system tray ist ausversehen verschwunden. im selben zug wird auch eine erstellte VPN verbindung nicht  mehr angezeigt. wie bekomm ich das wieder?
<eldab> hat sonst jemand eine idee bez. meiner WLAN-Karte?
<_stemmi_> LetoThe2nd: soll ich dir jetz die kernelversion mitteilen, oder was willst du mir damit sagen?
<_stemmi_> LetoThe2nd: 2.6.38-10-generic-pae
<deem> steffen: er will dir damit sagen, dass du den link anklicken und lesen sollst was dort steht
<deem> _stemmi_: *
<deem> und mach bitte diese "_" weg, danke
<dadrc> eldab, eine Sache hätte ich noch, ist aber mehr eine grobe Richtung als eine Idee: Überprüf mal, ob du die passende Firmaware für die Karte hast.
<LetoThe2nd> _stemmi_: nein, du sollst deine eigene fehlermeldung lesen, die dir sagt was da fehlt, und dann mittels eigenintelligenz daraus folgern wie du es unter zuhilfenahme der wiki-informationen installieren kannst.
<dadrc> s/Firmaware/Firmware
<Nicole_WMDE> hallo zusammen. kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wie ich in geany "zeilen zusammenführen" kann? also zeilenumbrüche mit einem klick aus einem markierten absatz entfernen? 
<LetoThe2nd> anyways, feierabend. seexy
<LetoThe2nd> s/seexy/seeya/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: anyways, feierabend. seeya
<dadrc> eldab, da wäre zunächst einiges im Paket linux-firmware-nonfree, sonst musst du mal Google befragen.
<pc-world> Nicole_WMDE: Vielleicht mit der replace-Funktion?
<dadrc> Muss jetzt erstmal weg, aber das sollte dich eine Weile beschäftigen ;)
<_pingu> niemand?
<deem> ,geduld? _pingu 
<niemand> _pingu?
<shetlandpony> _pingu: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Nicole_WMDE> pc-world, stimmt, das geht, aber etwas unpraktisch. 
<jokrebel> _pingu: Benachrichtungs-Dingens im Panel wieder hinzufügen? Ansonsten bitte näher Infos über verwendete Ubuntu- und Desktop-Version.
<pc-world> Wenn wir schonmal bei Geany sind: Was mich am meisten stört: Normal werden beim Start von Geany alle vorherigen Dateien wieder geöffnet. Öffne ich aber eine Datei mit Geany, und Geany ist noch nicht offen, werden die alten Dateien nicht mehr geöffnet (sehr nervig!).
<pc-world> Gibts da eine Einstellung oder ist das ein Bug?
<k1l_> _stemmi_: vlt wendest du dich mal an den support, dessen image du da in der vbox installiert hast
<Nicole_WMDE> pc-world,  ich würde dir ja jetzt im gegenzug gerne antworten, dazu weiß ich aber nix. 
<Herbert-46> will einen rechner als dualboot  mit linux aufsetzen. habe mir gerade http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Oneiric_Ocelot angeschaut aber werde nicht wirklich draus schlau welche version ich nun nehmen soll. bis auf server sehe ich nur einen unterschied in der grafischen oberfläche, sehe ich das richtig ?
<pc-world> Herbert-46: Ja. Nur dass es noch einen Unterschied zwischen Desktop-/Alternate-CD gibt.
<pc-world> Herbert-46: Die Desktop-CD wird für dich das richtige sein.
<k1l_> Herbert-46: 32bit vs 64bit, desktop vs alternate, ubuntu vs kubuntu vs lubuntu vs xubuntu. schlag mal alle wörter nach und dann entscheide welche version du willst
<k1l_> Herbert-46: oder du LIEST mal endlich die wiki seiten ganz. denn unten ist genau erklärt was du wissen willst m(
<k1l_> Herbert-46: und ich werde langsam ungehalten, wir sind hier nicht deine vorlese-bimbos. 
<Herbert-46> ok alternate scheidet aus da ich nicht wirklich ahnung habe, 64 bit solls werden da der rechner neu ist
<_pingu> jokrebel: ein miniprogramm das so heißt gibts hier net. vielleicht in ubuntu. nutze kubuntu 10.94
<_pingu> jokrebel: ein miniprogramm das so heißt gibts hier net. vielleicht in ubuntu. nutze kubuntu 10.04
<Herbert-46> kll ich habe es gelesen aber verstehe nicht warum es so viele unterschiede gibt wenn man wie hier gesagt wurde die oberfläche wieder ändern kann :-(
<k1l_> Herbert-46: es sind voreingestellte varianten. in der paketverwaltung kann man aber auch alles nachinstallieren nach seinen bedürfnissen
<Herbert-46> kll danke das hilft mir weiter , 
<Nicole_WMDE> mal der vollständigkeit halber, hab jetzt rausgefunden, wie das geht: "Bearbeiten" -> "Format" -> "Auswahl senden an" -> "Benutzerdefinierte Kommandos", dort folgendes eintragen: tr "\\r\\n" " " #geany
<Herbert-46> kann ich an dem inhalt einer heruntergeladenen cd erkennen ob es 32 oder 64 bit version ist. weiß nicht mehr welche ich heruntergeladen habe und habe hier 2 stück liegen :-(
<_pingu> hat isch nun erledigt. danke
<_stemmi_> ich hab jetz ein header-paket installiert, leider fehlen immer noch die quellen und ich habe keine ahnung woher ich die bekommen soll. und leider habe ich auch keine zeit und muße mich damit alleine auseinander zu setzten, ich muss für die uni was unter linux machen und brauche einen möglichst komfortablen weg dateinen auf windows zu bekommen...für eine schnelle lösung wäre ich sehr dankbar
<ppq> _stemmi_: schnell, einfach, komfortabel und ohne was zu lernen? usb-stick ;)
<Herbert-46> hat sich geklährt ich habs herausbekommen
<_stemmi_> ppq: hm...einfach schon...aber nicht komfortabel und schnell, da ich auf den nicht zeitgleich von beiden system aus zugreifen kann
<ppq> _stemmi_: dann kommst du um fehlersuche und lesen nicht drumrum.
<_stemmi_> ppq: ich bin der meinung der fehler sei, dass die quellen für den kernel fehlen. und ich nahm an irgendjemand hier wird schon wissen woher man die bekommt, da es vll ein häufigeres problem ist. oder ist meine annahme falsch?
<ppq> _stemmi_: du brauchst keine kernelquellen, um das modul für die guest additions zu bauen
<_stemmi_> ppq: das heißt meine fehlermeldung ist falsch?
<ppq> _stemmi_: geh im vbox fenster oben auf geräte -> gasterweiterung installieren. dann kannst du im gast-os auf ne virtuelle cd zugreifen. da kopierst du dir den entsprechenden linux guestadditions installer raus, auf die platte.
<ppq> _stemmi_: dann markierst du diese datei im terminal als ausführbar und führst sie mit rootrechten aus
<_stemmi_> ppq: ich kann sie auch von der cd ausführen...im übrigen stammt da meine fehlermeldung her
<Jefo> hi
<ppq> _stemmi_: das paket 'linux-headers-generic' ist installiert?
<_stemmi_> ppq: ich stell grad fest: kleiner fehler, er meint die haeder wären nicht installiert, die habe ich aber installiert, nach dem er zuerst meinte er bräuchte die quellen
<Jefo> ich hab ubunru auf einem usbstick installiert und würde gerne die sprachauswahl beim strarten wegbekommen. wie geht denn das?
<ppq> Jefo: dann hast du ubuntu genaugenommen nicht auf dem usb-stick installiert, sondern ein nicht-persistentes live-system auf den stick gepackt. 
<ppq> Jefo: wenn du ubuntu da persistent draufkriegen willst (also unter beibehaltung von einstellungen, die man so macht) wirf mal einen blick ins ubuntuusers wiki
<Jefo> ppq, echt? alle einstellungen bleiben abe rerhalten
<_stemmi_> zwischenfrage: kann ich diese passwortabfragen (zb wenn man was installieren will) abstellen? für ne vm is da nun wirklich nicht notwendig...
<Jefo> und alle installierte programme auch
<_stemmi_> ppq: eigentlich habe ich die installiert...
<ppq> Jefo: oh, achso. ist mir neu, dass bei nem persistenten stick nach der sprache gefragt wird. dann könntest du noch mit UCK eine eigene live-cd erstellen und von der ausgehend dann den persistenten stick neu aufsetzen
<ppq> _stemmi_: wirf mal nen blick in den artikel 'sudo'
<x3oo> LetoThe2nd: hab mir ne neue festplatte besorgt, kann dann zuhause das backup machen
<x3oo> was muss ich dann machen? hab kein inet zuhaus?
<Jefo> ok, dann noch eine andere frage: wie mache ich am besten einen klon dieses usbsticks? 
<ppq> Jefo: mit dd
<ppq> ,shell dd? Jefo
<shetlandpony> Jefo, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> Jefo: aber bitte vom ganzen stick, also bspw. /dev/sdc und nicht nur einer partition
<Jefo> ok, thx
<Jefo> doofe frage, was ist der unterschied zwischen *H*da und *S*da?
<_stemmi_> ppq: laut paketverwaltung sind die header installiert...laut der guest additions installation nicht...
<ppq> Jefo: früher hießen IDE-geräte hda, hdb usw und nur scsi sda, etc. seit ein paar jahren heißt jetzt alles sda, sdb, ..., das hat einfach ausgedrückt was mit änderungen am kernel zu tun.
<ppq> _stemmi_: kannst du mal den gesamtem terminalinhalt in einen pastebin packen, inkl. allem was du bislang so gemacht hast und dessen ausgabe?
<Jefo> aha, danke :)
<ppq> kann mir das gerade schlecht vostellen
<_stemmi_> ppq: ich kann die ausgabe von der installationsroutine pasten...sonst hab ich ja nix gemacht außer die header zu installieren und 10 mal zu prüfen obs die richtige version is
<lumbas1> Hallo, kann mir bitte jemand einen übersichtlichen Newsreader empfehlen?
<ppq> lumbas1: ich mache das mit firefox, der feed erscheint dann als "ordner" in der lesezeichenleiste
<ppq> lumbas1: alternativ thunderbird, dann erscheinen die einträge so ähnlich wie emails
<lumbas1> bin gerade auf pan gestoßen
<c_korn> ist es normal, dass empathy jetzt so komisch aussieht? http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/7hvjdc88/JosephBrower_001.png
<bekks> moin
<mongole> moin
<mongole> "Requires installation of untrusted packages" sagt mein update manager. wie kann ich das erlauben_ ich finde es nicht ~~
<ppq> mongole: pack bitte mal die ausgabe von 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' in einen pastebin, erstmal noch nichts bestätigen bitte
<c_korn> hm, apt-cache policy avidemux sagt es wird nicht gefunden. es sollte aber eigentlich in multiverse sein (ist laut apt-cache policy auch aktiviert). https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avidemux
<mongole> es geht um http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ppa/ubuntu
<mongole> reicht dir das, oder trotydem pastebin
<mongole> ppq
<ppq> mongole: achso, ein ppa. gut, dann installier mal den key
<ppq> ,ppa? mongole
<shetlandpony> mongole: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<ppq> ups. wiki, stichwort ppa ;)
<mongole> hab das von hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Transmission
<mongole> wo finde ich den key ' ' 
<ppq> mongole: in der fehlermeldung, die dir apt-get update ausgibt
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<mongole> ah kk
<mongole> update manager h'ngt grade, probier ich gleich
<mongole> danke dir
<mongole> soo
<mongole> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 976B5901365C5CA1
<mongole> ppq
<mongole> was mach ich jetzt damit ^^
<ppq> mongole: genau, was im artikel steht :)
<ppq> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 976B5901365C5CA1 # ok, ich mach's dir mal einfach
<mongole> ach da ^^
<mongole> update manager meckert immer noch, aber mit apt-get update klappts
<mongole> danke ppq!
<jottbe> Hi, ich habe gestern auf Ubuntu 11.10 aktualisiert, über den normalen Update-Dienst (der Update wurde angeboten), jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass meine Konfiguration von gnome weg ist. Es wird wieder ein animierter Fenster-Manager verwendet, der viel Speicher braucht. Meine Grafikkarte hat nur 32 oder höchstens 64 MB und läuft so schnell in Ressourcen-Probleme. Kann mir jemand kurz sagen, wie ich diesen Fenste
<Blatt> hallo k1l 
<Herbert-46> Frage zu dualsystem, meine platte ist auf 4 platten aufgeteilt, eine ist leer, sollte ich sie vorher komplett entfernen oder wie finde ich bei der Installation die richtige Partition heraus ?
<Herbert-46> sorry mit entfernen meinte ich die Partition löschen
<yacoov> Herbert-46 nach der groesse schauen
<yacoov> bei der installation
<Herbert-46> habe 2 mit 100MB :-(
<Herbert-46> GB meinte ich
<jottbe> Herbert: sind das alles Linux-Partitionen?
<Herbert-46> nein ist windows
<jottbe> und eine ist Linux, oder sind alle Windows?
<Blatt> xubuntu hab ich nun als weiteren desktop hinzugefügt neben unity nund wollt ich wissen kann man auch lubuntu environment desktop auch neben unity  und kde und xubuntu installieren ohne das er unity oder so die xubuntu überschreibt ?
<yacoov> ntfs must die!
<Blatt> ohne das er unity oder xubuntu überschreibt
<Blatt> als vierten desktop hinzufügen den lubuntu environment desktop geht das ?
<Herbert-46> sind alles ntfs über windows partitioniert, leuft bis jetzt nur windows drauf
<jottbe> achso und jeztt willst Du aber eine zu einer Linux-Partition machen?
<Herbert-46> <jottbe> genau
<jottbe> falls ja, dann lösch doch einfahc die eine Partition, so wie Dus vorgeschlagen hast, ist vielleicht auch für Windows besser, dann bekommt das die Änderung gleich richtig mit
<Herbert-46> ok und dann sollte mir linux den leeren bereich doch von allein verwenden oder nicht ? 
<Herbert-46> ich darf mir von dem rest nix löschen
<Blatt> ubuntu lässt sich durchaus auf die zweite festplatte installieren herbert46 wenn die komplett leer ist und den bootloader auf sdb der zweiten festplatte reinsetzen 
<kaan> Hallo
<jottbe> ja, aber pass beim Installieren sehr gut auf, daß Du nicht ausversehen auswählst, daß Ubuntu sich auf der ganzen Platte breit machen darf. Gibt zwar hoffentlich eine Sicherheitsabfrage, aber ausprobieren möcht ichs nicht *g*
<jottbe> es gibt da eine Option bei der Installation, daß Linux den freien Speicherplatz verwendet, die musst du wählen
<kaan> seit meinem update auf die neueste ubuntu version haben ordner und einige andere dateien keine richtige icons mehr
<Herbert-46> <Blatt> ??? missverständnis glaube ich, die soll nur auf einer aufgeteilten partition
<kaan> hat jemand ne idee?
<Blatt> kaan man soll das neue ubuntu komplett neu installieren und nicht updaten  
<jottbe> kaan: wie groß ist denn der Speicher in Deiner Grafikkarte, vielleicht hast Du ein ähnliches Probblem wie ich?
<kaan> es ist ein laptop mit onboard karte (von intel)
<jottbe> kaan: und wie alt?
<kaan> Blatt, d.h. ich kann nichts machen?
<kaan> 2-3jahre
<jottbe> kaan: ist gut möglich, daß das das selbe ist
<Herbert-46> ok denn gehe ich das mal an und danke erstmal für die hilfe
<Herbert-46> schönen abend noch alle
<Blatt> kaan ich hab gelesen das man das neue ubuntu neu installalieren soll und nicht updaten und ich habs auch so gemacht neu installiert 
<jottbe> kaan: hast Du auch probleme, wenn Du mehrere Anwendungen aufmachst, dass dann gar nix mehr geht?
<kaan> jottbe, nein, das ist in ordnung bei mir
<jottbe> kaan: könnte nämlich ein ressourcenproblem sein und es gibt da nen anderen Window-Manager
<jottbe> kaan: hmmm dann vielleicht doch nicht
<jottbe> Herbert: viel Erfolg
<jokrebel> kaan: Änder doch einfach mal über "Darstellung" das Thema. Vielleicht hift Dir das ja schon.
<jottbe> Blatt: weisst Du dann vielleicht zufällig, wie man einstellt, daß nicht der Window Manager ohne animation läuft (unter gnome) und auch ohne den halbtransparenten Schnickschnack, den wahrscheinlich kein Mensch wirklich braucht...
<jokrebel> Blatt: Wo hast Du das denn glesen?
<Blatt> weiss jemand ob man lubuntu environment desktop neben den bestenden unity und kde und xubuntu desktops installieren kann  ? oder überspielt lubuntu dann irgendwas davon ?
<Blatt> jottbe windowsmanager keine ahnung wie man den abstellt
<kaan> jokrebel, krass, danke :-) jetzt sind sie da
<kaan> unglaublich...
<ppq> Blatt: man kann es einfach parallel installieren, ja. das paket heißt 'lubuntu-desktop'
<Blatt> jokrebel im ubuntuusersforum unter der seite dort wo ubuntu 11.10 erklärt wird was es dort neues gibt 
<srtu> exit
<srtu> ups
<Haraldo> irssi? ;-)
<ppq> /exit kann jeder vernünftige irc-client :)
<Blatt> es heisst bei mir lubuntu environment desktop ppq 
<jokrebel> Blatt: Kann ich den Link bitte haben? Finde das nämlich als - hmm - nicht so pauschal richtige Aussage.
<jottbe> ppq: weisst Du, wie man die Animationen im Window-Manager abstellt bzw. einen einstellt, der keine Animationen und halbbbtransparenten Schnickschnack anzeigtß
<ppq> Blatt: das ist die beschreibung, ja
<Blatt> jokrebel ja mom
<Blatt> danke ppq
<Haraldo> Ginge auch Xubuntu zur Auswahl in LightDM, parallel neben Unity und Gnome?
<ppq> jottbe: ich habe mich mit der neuen ubuntuversion noch nicht befasst. du könntest gnome3 installieren und den fallbackmodus nutzen, der läuft ohne 3d hardware beschleubigunfg
<ppq> Haraldo: ja
<jottbe> ppq: das hört sich sehr gut an, wie kann ich den fallbackmodus denn einstellen?
<Haraldo> ppq: Danke! :-)
<ppq> jottbe: keine ahnung, bin kde-nutzer :) aber das dürfte recht leicht zu recherchieren sein
<Blatt> jottbe das hat man automatisch nach upgrade mit gnomeshell dann drauf , ich hab noch das untiy drauf und gnomeshell noch nicht
<Blatt> denn fallbackmodus neben gnome3 ist dann mit drauf jottbe
<Blatt> jottbe der link ubuntuusers.de : http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2011/10/13/ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-ist-erschienen/
<shetlandpony> Blatt's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hlr2om |        Ubuntu 11.10 „Oneiric Ocelot“ ist erschienen › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de     
<jottbe> Blatt: vielen Dank, ich les es mir mal durch
<Blatt> gerne jottbe ich bin auch immer dankbar wenn mir hier geholfen wird drum helfe ich auch wenn ich kann
<Blatt> jottbe hier haste nochwas zum lesen : http://www.ubuntu-freiburg.de/cms/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60&Itemid=84
<shetlandpony> Blatt's url: http://tinyurl.com/5whtdhu
<jokrebel> Blatt: Finde auf http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2011/10/13/ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-ist-erschienen/ keine Hinweis, das man eine Neuinstallation anstelle eines Upgrades bevorzugen soll.
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hlr2om |        Ubuntu 11.10 „Oneiric Ocelot“ ist erschienen › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de     
<jottbe> Blatt: ok ich habs im Text gefunden. Jezt hab ich nur noch ein Problem: mein Menü ist wieder mal weg. Das heisst, ich habe nach der Aktualisierung gestern kein Start-Menü mehr über das ich den Konfigurations-Dialog öffnen könnte. Weisst Du, wie ich das Menü wieder bekome?
<Blatt> jottbe definiere mal startmenü genauer, die fensterleiste mit den anwendungen oder ganz rechts oben im panel ? 
<jottbe> nö ich hatte mein Panel oben eingerichtet und oben links war mein Mein Menü mit den Anwendungen. Daneben das Menü mit den Einstellungen und mit dem Menüeintrag zum Herunterfahren, das ist jetzt nicht mehr da
<Blatt> jottbe oben links im panel befand sich bei ubu 11.04 anwendungen und systemeinstellungen  das gibts beim neuen ubu nicht mehr 
<jottbe> Blatt: sowas scheint bei Ubuntu-Updates ständig zu passieren :-(
<Blatt> jottbe  das gibts beim unity nicht 
<Blatt> jottbe da musst ohne mit leben oder du nimmst gnome3 her und hast den fallback gleichzeitig mit zu aufwahl  das ist dann das alte gnome
<Blatt> zur auswahl
<jottbe> Blatt: achso und wie komme ich dann zum Fenster mit den Einstellungen. Auf der Supportseite, die Du mir genannt hast, wurde angegeben, daß man es unter System->Einstellungen->Erscheinungsbild->Visuelle Effekte einstellen kann komm mir echt wie ein Anfänger vor, aber ich finds nicht :-(
<jottbe> Blatt: ich verstehs nicht, warum Linux-Distris im Eifer alles nachzumachen dann auch das nachmachen, was bei Windows tierisch nervt!!!
<jokrebel> Blatt: Gnome2 gibt es da ncith mehr.
<Blatt> jottbe da gehts aber nur um visuell effekte 
<Blatt> jokrebel ja es gibt aber das fallback 
<jokrebel> Blatt: Welches aber auch kein echtes Gnome2 mehr ist.
<jottbe> Blatt: aber ich glaub das ist genau das Problem, ich möchts jedenfalls probieren, obs ohne besser ist
<jottbe> jokrebel / Blatt: weiss jemand, wie man den Fallback einstsellt? geht das vielleicht auch über ne Config-Datei mit vi?
<coldjack> Hallo ich habe eine Frage, wie kann ich unter ubuntu eine .vbn datei importieren?
<jokrebel> jottbe: Leider sehr schwierig, da mit diesem Kernel einfach nicht mehr up-to-date.
<Blatt> jottbe da musste gnomeshell nachinstallieren und hast damit gnome3 drauf und dazu den fallback mit drauf , eine andere möglichkeit weiss ich nicht
<Blatt> jokrebel ein echtes gnome 2 gibt es nicht mehr das ist richtig
<Blatt> jottbe den fallback haste automisch mit drauf wenn du gnomeshell installierst soweit ich das gelesen hab 
<Blatt> kann man dann im lightDM oder wie das heisst dann auswählen
<jokrebel> Blatt: jottbe: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gnome-2-installieren/
<Blatt> ja jokrebel kenn ich hab ich schon gelesen 
<jokrebel> Blatt: jottbe: http://forum.golem.de/kommentare/opensource/ubuntu-11.10-oneiric-ocelot-erreicht-betastatus/geht-das-ocelot-auch-mit-dem-klassischen-gnome/55185,2788785,2788785,read.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/5v7ha9w | Geht das Ocelot auch mit dem klassischen Gnome? - Ubuntu 11.10: Oneiric Ocelot erreicht Betastatus - Golem.de-Forum
<jokrebel> Blatt: Passt aber dann nicht ganz zu Deinen Aussagen…
<Blatt> doch jokrebel dort steht das gnome2 nicht zu installieren geht beim neuen ubuntu obwohl es schon welche probiert haben und halbwegs hinbekommen haben aber nur fast.  dort steht unten das unity neu installiert werden muss 
<Blatt> jokrebel wer meint es mit updaten zu versuchen kann es ja machen 
<Blatt> es sind auch eindeutig keine gnome2 dateien mehr in den paketen zu finden nur wenige 
<xaxas> hi
<Blatt> ich hab nur das problem das rhythmbox mit keine webradioadressen anzeigt da ist alles leer , ich habe den verdacht das es sich dabei um ein bug handelt
<Blatt> oder läuft bei jemandem auf dem neuen ubuntu rhythmbox mit dem radio und zeigt die webradioadressen an ?
<jokrebel> weder : [19:24] <Blatt> kaan ich hab gelesen das man das neue ubuntu neu installalieren soll und nicht updaten und ich habs auch so gemacht neu installiert noch : [19:48] <Blatt> jottbe da musst ohne mit leben oder du nimmst gnome3 her und hast den fallback gleichzeitig mit zu aufwahl  das ist dann das alte gnome zur auswahl hast Du plausibel untermauert und sind IMHO nicht korrekt.
<Blatt> jokrebel das sind zwei verschieden aussagen die nichts miteinander zu tun haben
<yacoov> installiert doch gnome-session-fallback fuer klassische ansicht
<yacoov> ohne gnome-shell
<Blatt> wie soll das gehen ohne gnomeshell yacoov ?
<jokrebel> Blatt: Und? … Für die erste Aussage hab ich doch schon einmal aufgefordert, mir die Quelle zu nennen, das es IMHO _nicht_ zwingend nötig ist neu zu installieren. … Und die 2.Aussage trifft so in meinen Augen auch nicht zu.
<yacoov> wie? proobieren dann siehste es)
<Blatt> jokrebel es ist mir egal was du nun von meinen aussagen hälst da nun immer drauf rumzureiten macht keinen sinn
<jokrebel> Blatt: Es macht aber auch keine Sinn in einem Support-Channel mit halbwissen um sich zu schmeißen. Setzt dann wenigstens noch ein "ich glaube" oder "meiner Meinung nach" hinzu, bitte.
<Blatt> jokrebel ich schreibe das was ich gelesen habe und die quellen dazu habe ich hier auch hineingefügt 
<Blatt> jokrebel wenn du nach oben scrollt findes du die quellen
<jokrebel> Blatt: Den Link dorthin wo sthet, dass eine Neuinstallation angeraten wird bist Du mir immer noch schuldig (bzw. haber dort nichts derartiges gefunden)
<Blatt> jokrebel warum ist es dir so wichtig ?
<yacoov> er mag die Blaetter nicht)
<Blatt> ich habe irgendwie das gefühl rausgeekelt zu werden ja
<jokrebel> Blatt: Da ich es für unrichtig halte und deshalb dem weiter nachgehen möchte damit das Wiki korrigiert/überprüft wird (falls dem so ist)
<jokrebel> Blatt: Sorry - ist nicht böse gemeint.
<Blatt> ok jokrebel  :-))
<octavianP> Hallo?
<yacoov> hallo
<Blatt> jokrebel was das zwingende neuinstallieren betrifft hast du recht das ist in den quellen die ich angeben hab nicht zu sehn aber ich habs gelesen das jemand das so schrieb ich such mal ob ich das wieder finde wo das steht 
<octavianP> Kann ich hier was fragen? Hab ein relativ komplexe Problem, denke ich
<octavianP> *komplexes
<deem> ,frag? octavianP 
<shetlandpony> octavianP: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<octavianP> Okay, okay, ist mein erstes Mal
<yacoov> was?
<octavianP> Jedenfalls, ich hab eine NTFS-Partition wo meine Musik drauf ist, also ist mein ~/Musik Ordner leer. Ich fände es schön, wenn jemand mir erklären könnte wie die Partition nicht in /media/ sondern in ~/Musik eingehängt wird 
<deem> ,fstab? octavianP 
<jokrebel> Blatt: Also hat es "irgendwer" (eine Person?) "irgendwo" (Blog?) empfohlen?
<shetlandpony> octavianP, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<deem> octavianP: dort kannst du definieren wo was gemountet wird
<octavianP> Da war so eine Datei in /etc/ die ich irgendwie editieren sollte, damit die Partition in ~/Musik eingehägt wird, das hab ich gemacht, kam aber die Meldung das ich es nur mit root machen kann
<sudosu> octaianP es hat seinen Grund warum die partition da gemountet wird.. 
<octavianP> Jetzt hab ich natürlich keine Lust immer mit dem Terminal über sudo die Partition einzuhängen, sondern ganz normal per klick im Nautilus
<octavianP> Ja schon, aber ich fänds so natürlich viel praktischer
<deem> octavianP: liest du bitte dne link vom pony? dort ist alles beschrieben
<octavianP> Ja ich hab das schon Mal gelesen
<deem> scheinbar nicht richtig, denn sonst wüsstest du, dass man jeder partition auch einen user zuweisen kann
<octavianP> Da sollte ich bei "options" users reinschreiben, für jeden Benutzer, aber da kam so ne andere Meldung...
<deem> bzw damit auch ei jedem systemstart die partition automatisch unter den rechten des angemeldeten users einhängen kann
<deem> octavianP: "so eine meldung" was für eine meldung?
<octavianP> Ja, moment
<octavianP> Hm, seltsam, jetzt kommt ein anderer Fehler, noch einen Moment bitte...
<octavianP> Aha
<octavianP> Jetzt
<octavianP> "Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure with the
<octavianP> external FUSE library. Either remove the setuid/setgid bit from the binary
<octavianP> or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root.
<octavianP> Please see more information at
<octavianP> http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged"
<deem> ,paste? octavianP 
<shetlandpony> octavianP: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<octavianP> Okay, tut mir Leid
<Blatt> ja jokrebel
<deem> octavianP: kannst du mal bitte den befehl "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit" ausführen und den daraus resultierenden link hier pasten?
<sudosu> octavianP kopier mal was du in die fstab geschrieben hast 
<sudosu> oder so wie deem es vorschlägt
<Blatt> jokrebel es ist dann wohl nicht so das man neuinstallieren muss es geht auch mit update dann  ? lese ich so heraus bei dir 
<octavianP> @paste.pocoo.org die Seite funktioniert im Moment nicht
<klepto80> hi zusammen
<octavianP> http://mypaste.ja-s.de/3558 
<jokrebel> Blatt: Jo - Hab da schon bei 2 Rechner ohne Probleme per Upgrade hingebracht ;-)
<octavianP> Nach 10 Sekunden googlen...
<sudosu> octavianP /etc/sda5 kann schon mal nicht stimmen /dev/sda5 dann heisst das defaults nicht Default
<klepto80> jokrebel: hätt ich mir die neuinstallation also sparen können :)
<Blatt> gut jokrebel ich werde dann nicht wieder sagen das es nur mit neuinstallation geht :-)
<jokrebel> Blatt: Danke
<deem> octavianP: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden#NTFS
<deem> octavianP: da sind die genauen parameter mit denen du ntfs als user mounten kannst. und ausserdme hat sudosu recht. /etc/ kann nicht stimmen
<Blatt> jokrebel: und ich werde dann dazu schreiben wenn ich was schreibe: soweit ich weiss oder ähnliches oder so .... weil falsches möchte ich ja auch nicht verbreiten
<octavianP> zu dem @ terminal-Befehl http://paste.ubuntu.com/711182/
<sudosu> octavianP und ich würde das an deiner stelle ganz ans ende schreiben :)
<octavianP> Öh, ja, das mit /etc/ war ein doofer Fehler von mir, durcheinander gekommen, klar, /dev/
<octavianP> Der Fehler ist nach all dem immernoch gleich
<deem> octavianP: warum ist dein swap verschlüsselt?
<deem> octavianP: hast du den link gelesen, den ich dir geschickt hatte?
<octavianP> Öh, hab da nichts gemacht
<octavianP> Ja hab ich, hab das einfach kopiert und mit meiner Partition ergänzt
<octavianP> War das falsch?
<Blatt> jokrebel sag mal läuft bei dir rhythmbox ?
<octavianP> Also zu dem swap, keine Ahnung
<deem> octavianP: dann nochmal ein "pastebinit /etc/fstab" bitte
<octavianP> http://mypaste.ja-s.de/3559
<deem> octavianP: "sudo mount -a | pastebinit" bitte
<jokrebel> Blatt: unter 11.10? hab ich noch nicht probiert. Aber stell einfach (an alle) Deine Frage/Problem und wir sehen weiter.
<octavianP> "Du versuchst ein leeres Dokument ab zu senden, beende."
<sudosu> octavianP "df | pastebinit"
<octavianP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711189/
<sudosu> octavianP na also ist doch eingebunden
<octavianP> Stimmt
<octavianP> jetzt gehts
<sudosu> octavianP ich hätte nur als gid 1000 genommen, aber egal :)
<deem> >_>
<octavianP> gid 1000? 
<deem> octavianP: dein home ist verschlüsselt, richtig?
<octavianP> jo
<deem> octavianP: dein user hat die id 1000. dementsprechend auch deine gruppe
<octavianP> hm
<deem> sudosu: btw du weißt was "df" tut?
<octavianP> Okay, danke
<sudosu> deem klar warum? :) 
<deem> nur so. hier hätts auch ein "mount" getan =)
<Blatt> rhythmbox zeigt nach dem start unter Radio keine radiostationen an. Wenn ich rhythmbox per konsole mit sudo rhythmbox starte dann werden  sie angezeigt, aber ohne konsolen eben nicht.  
<Fuchs> Blatt: ganz ganz schlechte Idee
<sudosu> deem find df schöner ;)
<Blatt> normal müssten dort automatisch gleich nach dem start der box die radiostationen angezeigt werden unter radio es wird auch sonst nichts aufgelistet an radiostationen dort
<Fuchs> Blatt: da Du sudo verwendet hast sind nun ziemlich sicher die Rechte von ebendieser Datei, in der diese Liste abgespeichert wird, vermurkst 
<Blatt> ups
<Fuchs> Blatt: verwende bitte _nie_ sudo, wenn Du nicht genau weisst was Du tust
<Blatt> so steht denn diese datei in der die liste ist Fuchs ?
<Blatt> wo
<Fuchs> Blatt: ich vermute mal ein Verzeichnis unterhalb von ~, also entweder ~/.rythmbox oder ~/.config 
<Fuchs> aber das ist eine Vermutung, ich habe kein rythmbox in Reichweite
<dadrc> Ich glaub, mein Laptop hat. Moment.
<octavianP> uh
<Blatt> Fuchs welche mögichkeit gibt es um diese zugriffsrechte vermurksung rückgängig zu machen hilft da das komplette deinstallieren aller dateien die mit rhythmbox was zu tun haben Fuchs ?
<octavianP> Die Partition war vorher eingehängt am richtigen Ort, ja
<octavianP> aber das ging nur dank sudo
<octavianP> Kann einer alternativ sagen, wie Partition automatisch mit root Rechten eingehängt werden?
<Fuchs> Blatt: ein einfaches chmod auf die Datei wird wohl reichen, und nein, da eine Deinstallation, selbst mit --purge, Konfigurationsdateien in Deinem Home nicht anfassen sollte, eigentlich
<octavianP> (mein eigentliches Problem war ja, das ich nicht übers Terminal mit root-Rechten einhängen wollte, sondern nur mit nem klick über Nautilus)
<sudosu> octavianP du hast in der fstab jetzt auto drin stehen, damit wird die partition automatisch beim booten gemountet.. ohne nautilus
<octavianP> Ohhh...
<dadrc> .config/banshee-1 müsste das sein
<octavianP> Okay, danke
<Blatt> Fuchs:  wie muss der konsolentext denn lauten sudo chmod rhythmbox oder ohne sudo vorne weg ich glaub ohne sudo vorne weg
<Fuchs> Blatt: zuerst solltest Du mal die Datei finden
<Blatt> aha
<dadrc> äh, blödsinn. mich nicht beachten, bitte.
<sudosu> octavianP wenn du das nicht willst dann mach aus dem auto in der fstab noauto, dann kannst du sie immer wenn du willst per nautilus oder terminal mounten
<Fuchs> Blatt: dann gebe ich Dir den korrekten Befehl. Auf den ganzen Ordner ist etwas unklug 
<Blatt> aha
<dadrc> Fuchs, .local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml
<Fuchs> dadrc: dankeschoen
<deem> also rhythmbox ist unter ~/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox unter ~/.cache/rhythmbox und unter ~/.local/share/rhythmbox
<deem> mist zu langsam
<octavianP> Ne, passt so
<Fuchs> Blatt: von Dir haette ich dann gerne ein ls -l .local/share/rhythmbox/  in einen pastebin (nicht hier rein) 
<octavianP> Da wäre leider doch noch was
<octavianP> Mir fällt ein das mein Banshee einen Totalausfall hat...
<octavianP> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/494027/
<octavianP> Was ist da los?
<octavianP> Davor konnte ich keine Dateien abspielen mit Banshee, sie waren da, aber nach dem klick kam nichts
<jokrebel> .oO( was man auch mit _einem_ Enter sagen hätte können )
<octavianP> Ist doch so übersichtlicher...
<sudosu> octavianP https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/874376 müsste dazu passen
<jokrebel> octavianP: "Klingel" aber bei manchem 4 anstatt ein-mal
<octavianP> Oh
<jokrebel> bzw sogar 5
<octavianP> Joa scheint so
<Blatt> Fuchs: paste was ? wo und wie ? noch nie gemacht
<octavianP> Und welche ist jetzt die Lösung des Problems? Ich sehe da leider nichts.
<Fuchs> Blatt: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; ls -l .local/share/rhythmbox/ | pastebinit 
<Fuchs> kopier das in ein Terminal
<Fuchs> Sollte als Resultat eine URL ausgeben, diese kopierst Du hier rein
<sudosu> octavianP https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/873787/comments/5 ist der workaround
<Blatt> Fuchs: in was für ein terminal ? konsole geht nicht das macht eine url
<Blatt> keine
<Blatt> url
<Fuchs> sollte aber
<Fuchs> gut, dann halt von Hand
<Fuchs> fuehre den ls Befehl in einem terminal aus. Gibt der einen output? 
<octavianP> "To keep on using Banshee I uninstalled (purged) banshee and remove configuration files in .config/banshee-1 and .gconf-something" .gconf-something? Also es gibt eine .gconf, soll ich jetzt alles da drin löschen?
<octavianP> Ah, habs
<jokrebel> gn8
<octavianP> Hm, Problem immernoch da
<octavianP> Was ich jedenfalls gemacht habe ist: Banshee deinstalliert, jeden banshee-1 ordner gelöscht, banshee reinstalliert, gleicher Fehler
<sudosu> octavianP wie hast du das deinstalliert? In der console sudo apt-get remove --purge banshee?
<Blatt> Fuchs: [paste:403477: ls -l .local/share/rhythmbox/ ]
<octavianP> purge? ohne purge... okay, weiterer Versuch
<sudosu> octavian-P dazu kommt noch rm -R ~/.gconf/apps/bashee-1
<Fuchs> Blatt: bitte die komplette URL
<Fuchs> Blatt: paste:soundso hilft mir nichts
<Blatt> Fuchs: terminal gibt zwei dateien aus einmal die xml wo  er die musik hinspeichern soll und einmal die datei für podcast
<Blatt> Fuchs: hm wie geht das bloss mit paste und so
<Blatt> ah
<Blatt> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403477/
<Blatt> so nun müsste es klappen
<sudosu> octavianP *Typo: "rm -R ~/.gconf/apps/banshee-1"
<Fuchs> Blatt: warum die Punkte? Genau das wuerde mich interessieren ... aber die Rechte selber scheinen in Ordnung
<Fuchs> lesen kann er es zumindest
<Blatt> Fuchs: da steht mein rechnername drum die punkte
<Blatt> den rechnernamen hab ich als punkte makiert Fuchs 
<Fuchs> der Benutzername sollte da bevorzugt stehen
<Fuchs> und zwar Deiner, nicht root
<Blatt> ja auch der Fuchs 
<Fuchs> gut
<Fuchs> diese zwei Dateien sehen schon mal gut aus
<Fuchs> aber da ist auch keine fuer die Radios, wie mir scheint
<Blatt> nein Fuchs die sind nicht fürs radio
<Fuchs> Blatt: dann muesste man die suchen fuers Radio
<octavianP> Deinstalliert mit --purge, das gemacht: http://mypaste.ja-s.de/3560, reinstalliert, nix da.
<noscavs> Guten Abend! Leider habe ich selbst und auch durch googlen keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden: Wenn ich z.B. auf Youtube ein Video (in HD) ansehen will, läuft es im Vollbildmodus alles andere als ruckelfrei. Ich benutze das aktuelle 64-bit-Flashplugin von Adobe und habe ein Xubuntu 11.04 am Laufen. An meiner Hardware dürfte es auch nicht liegen, die kann ich bei Bedarf auch noch nennen. Weiß jemand Rat?
<noscavs> Achja: ich benutze den aktuellen Firefox.
<octavianP> noscavs Internetverbindung?
<noscavs> Denke nicht, da es am Windows-PC (XP 32bit) meiner Eltern über die gleiche Verbindung einwandfrei funktioniert.
<Fuchs> Blatt: wenn Du den Inhalt der Datei kennst (ggf. ein String aus der Liste), dann kannst Du mit  grep -iR "string" *   in einer Konsole danach suchen
<Fuchs> Blatt: das wird allerdings ein Weilchen dauern
<Fuchs> ein ziemliches Weilchen
<sudosu> noscavs: flash unter linux kann man von der performance nicht mit windows verglecihen.. welche grafiktreiber hast du installiert?
<octavianP> Flashplugin ist wohl in *buntu nicht so gut integriert oder so
<noscavs> Proprietärr NVIDIA-Treiber.
<sudosu> octavianP hmm sorry mehr find ich dazu nicht in den bugreports, das hatte bei den anderen geholfen
<noscavs> *Proprietärer
<octavianP> Naja egal, nicht so schlimm, ich wollte nur wissen warum sich Canoncial für Banshee entschieden hat, finde Rhythmbox sowieso besser. Trotzdem vielen Dank
<octavianP> So ich geh dann Mal
<octavianP> Auf wiedersehen
<noscavs> Schönen Abend!
<sudosu> noscvas http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adobe_flash#Schlechte-Performance-und-hohe-CPU-Last-auf-Webseiten-mit-Flash
<shetlandpony> sudosu's url: http://tinyurl.com/6gcwhuu |        Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<sudosu> octavianP gute nacht
<noscavs> Aaaaaha!
<noscavs> :)
<noscavs> Ich nehme an, ich muss den X-Server neustarten?
<beaver74> noscavs, "Bei einigen ATI-Karten kommt es zu erheblichen Perfomanceproblemen [...]" hattest du nicht eine nVidia verbaut?
<noscavs> Doch, eigentlich schon.
<sudosu> noscavs du solltest eigentlich auch bzgl. der hardware beschleunigung schauen (ganz unten auf der Seite) hatte den falschen anchor mit kopiert .. sorry
<noscavs> Aber ich habs trotzdem mal versucht mit dem Eintrag^^ und ich bilde mir ein, es wäre jetzt besser... ?
<noscavs> Ahja, da steht "Probleme im Vollbildmodus"
<noscavs> Okay, das war doch nur Einbildung
<sudosu> noscavs bei mir hat der trick mit vdpau auch einiges verbessert
<noscavs> auch bei ner Nvidia?
<Fuchs> vdpau ist fast ausschliesslich nvidia
<sudosu> noscavs das funktioniert nur mit nvidia karten ab der 8er reihe :)
<Fuchs> und vdpau bei flash geht nur  1) auf 32 Bit Systemen  2) wenn compiz nicht laeuft 
<Fuchs> (oder auf 64 Bit Systemen, wenn man das 32 Bit Flash via nspluginwrapper nutzt) 
<noscavs> Ahja, dann ist der Eintrag also hinfällig, danke schonmal.
<noscavs> Versuche das mit der mms.cfg
<Blatt> ich konnte vorhin nicht mehr weiterschreiben musst neu starten sorry
<Blatt> java klemmte wohl
<sudosu> Fuchs mit Flash11 geht das auch unter 64 bit
<Fuchs> sudosu: flash selber: ja. Vdpau: nicht. 
<Blatt> unter ~/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox ist kein rhythmbox ordner zu finden 
<Blatt> unter ~/.local/share/rhythmbox ist nur jamendo drin
<noscavs> Sowohl das Erstellen der mms.cfg, als auch das Deaktivieren der Hardwarebeschleunigung hat das Problem nicht behoben.
<noscavs> Meint ihr, ich soll das mit VDPAU versuchen?
<noscavs> ich hab eine nForce 750a SLI.
<beaver74> noscavs, hast du ein 32bit System und verwendest kein Compiz?
<marina2402> habe von 11.04 auf 11.10 gewechselt. jetzt funktioniert W-Lan und Bluetooth nicht mehr. Was kann ich tun?
<noscavs> Nein, ich hab ein 64-bit-System und verwende kein Compiz
<beaver74> noscavs, ersuchen kannst du es sicherlich.. imho kann das aktivieren von vdpau nicht schaden
<noscavs> okay, gut, dann mach ich das mal...
<noscavs> Danke an alle! :)
<sudosu> noscavs eine alternative die du noch ausprobieren könntest wäre sonst flash-aid
<noscavs> Flash-aid?
<C_A_M> nabend
<sudosu> noscavs ist ein firefox addon.. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<klepto80> kann man eigentlich irgendwie bluetooth standardmäßig deaktivieren?
<beaver74> klepto80, oft im BIOS selber
<ppq> klepto80: einfach alle bluez und bluetooth pakete deinstallieren. aber pass auf, dass dir das keine anderen wichtigen sachen mit runterhaut
<Blatt> verabschiede mich erstmal 
<klepto80> ich meinte beim startup, also dass bluetooth standardmäßig deaktiviert ist bei ubuntu wenn es hochfährt. sorry...
<noscavs> sudosu, und was genau macht das?
<dadrc> klepto80, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung#Deaktivierung-beim-Start
<olli23> Hallo, ich hab bei meinem Ubuntu Server 11.04 das Problem das der beim Booten an einer bestimmten Stelle 2 Minuten nichts macht und dann weiter hochfährt, es steht allerdings nichts in der Konsole, was genau passiert. Diese "Wartezeit" beginnt nach /scripts/init-bottom ...done
<klepto80> dadrc, danke!
<bekks> olli23: Und warum genau ist das ein "Problem"? 
<olli23> bekks: Weil das erst nach nem Update passiert ist, sonst fährt der Server einwandfrei in ~20 Sekunden hoch
<olli23> bekks: also kann da irgendwas nicht richtig sein
<bekks> Und warum ist das ein "Problem"?
<Slystone> o/
<olli23> bekks: Ich will einfach wissen was da passiert, warum es so lange dauert, nicht das das "Problem" irgendwann dazu führt das der Server überhaupt nicht mehr hochfährt oder Daten beschädigt sind
<sudosu> noscavs laut beschreibung die "beste" flash version für deine platform herunterladen
<Slystone> Ich bin Französisch, do you speak English or French bitte ?
<bekks> olli23: Dann boote deinen kernel ohne die Option quiet und ohne splash.
<marina2402> Hallo, ich habe von 11.04 auf 11.10 gewechselt, jetzt funktioniert wlan und bluetooth nicht mehr - was kann man da machen?
<olli23> bekks: hab ich, und es erscheint nichts, auch in den logs kann ich nichts finden
<dadrc> Slystone, you might wanna check #ubuntu or #ubuntu-fr
<k1l_> ,german? Slystone 
<shetlandpony> Slystone: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<beaver74> olli23, du kannst dir die /var/log/kern.log ansehen, da werden die Zeiten ausgegeben die die einzelnen Instanzen benötigen um zu starten
<noscavs> Da bin ich wieder. Mein Rechner wollte nicht mehr.
<olli23> bekks: nach den 2 Minuten beginnt er dann die Dienste aus rc2.d zu laden, zwischen dem und /scripts/init-bottom ist nichts
<Slystone> Entshuldigung ! Ich habe eine Frage. Ich Bin ein Freiwilliger in Ubuntu-fr. Ich habe das Dinge gesehen : http://ubuntublog.ch/allgemein/ubuntu-cube
<k1l_> Slystone: that is a better topic for #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<sudosu> noscavs: willkommen zurück :)
<Slystone> Danke schön.
<noscavs> Danke! :)
<olli23> Die lange Wartezeit beginnt anscheinend nachdem er das Netzwerk hochfährt, und macht dann mit iptables weiter nach ca 1 1/2 Minuten
<Bundestrojaner> Ist das Problem mit W-Lan und Bluetooth nach update auf 11.10 bekannt?
<beaver74> olli23, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bootchart könntest du auch versuchen, gibt den Bootprozess grafisch aus und schreibt ihn in eine Datei
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: Welches "das Problem2?
<bekks> ,wf? Bundestrojaner 
<shetlandpony> Bundestrojaner: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Bundestrojaner> hat sie doch: (21:59:50) marina2402: Hallo, ich habe von 11.04 auf 11.10 gewechselt, jetzt funktioniert wlan und bluetooth nicht mehr - was kann man da machen?
<Bundestrojaner> im NetworkManager steht unavaiable
<Bundestrojaner> Scan bringt keine Resultate
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: Da steht im Wesentlichen "geht nicht", was keine Fehlermeldung ist. Das sind zwei getrennte Probleme, die man getrennt angehen muss.
<ubuntini> Gibt es ne Möglichkeit den Stromverbrauch auszulesen?
<bekks> Z.B. durch Nennung der WLAN-Hardware die man benutzt.
<k1l_> ubuntini: powertop z.b.
<noscavs> Habe das mit VDPAU versucht, leider steht bei den Videoinfos immernoch "software video rendering". :(
<k1l_> ubuntini: aber nur wenn die hardware das auch unterstützt
<ubuntini> k1l_: zeigt bei mir leider keine werte zum stromverbrauch an ;/ nur verschiedene dinge zur CPU
<ubuntini> hab nen Intel Core i7
<anditouzani> Hallo. Ich habe ein Problem beim Extrahieren von großen rar-Archiven (mehrere Teilarchive). In letzter Zeit bricht file-roller immer nach ca. 3 Minuten ab. Meine Festplatte ist zur Zeit ziemlich voll. Kann das vielleicht Zusammenhänge haben oder hat jemand eine Idee woran es noch liegen kann? Beim Runterladen stimmen die CRC-Summen. (ubuntu 10.04)
<marina2402> 06:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) ist die wlan hardware, das problem ist, dass sie "an" ist, also der schalter ist auf an, aber im network manager steht "unavailable"
<bekks> anditouzani: Ja. Ja.
<anditouzani> bekks: genau
<bekks> anditouzani: Schaff mehr Platz - wesentlich mehr Platz - und probier es dann nochmal.
<anditouzani> bekks: schon mal ein ähnliches problem gehabt?
<k1l_> anditouzani: schau mal mit "df -h" wie voll deine partitionen sind
<bekks> anditouzani: Ja.
<C_A_M> kann mir bitte jemand den unterschied erklären: in der etc/init.d/rc hatte ich laut einem tut das booten beschleunigt mit dem ändern des eintrags „Concurrency=none“ in „Concurrency=shell“. nach dem upgrade auf 11.10 stand da nun makefile
<ubuntini> k1l_: jetzt hab ichs verstanden. wenn ich den Netzstecker ziehe wird mir ein Wert angezeigt. Sind 28,7 Watt nicht viel zu viel für Idle?
<bekks> ubuntini: Nein, sind es nicht.
<anditouzani> k1: es sind 13 GB frei, der film ist ca. 5gb groß
<ubuntini> schwankt zwischen dem wert und 42 W
<bekks> anditouzani: WO sind 13GB frei? Nopaste bitte die Ausgabe von df -h.
<ubuntini> aber für ein Notebook? Der Akku ist in 60 Min leer - unter Win hält der 5 Stunden
<bekks> Ohne Punkt :)
<noscavs> Schade, es hilf alles nichts. :(
<k1l_> ubuntini: powertop schlägt ja z.b. noch ein paar verbesserungen zwecks stromsparen vor. auch das cpu stepping kann man sich mal angucken
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: kannst du damit jetzt was andfangen?
<ubuntini> hab ich alles auf "good" gestellt was der mir da angeboten hat
<ppq> ubuntini: viel sparen kann man auch, wenn man das display dunkler stellt
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: marina2402: dmesg angucken, was genau da in Richtung wlan zu sehen ist.
<bekks> Nopasten am besten.
<anditouzani> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403482/ 
<anditouzani> bekks: sda6 heißt nur windows, ist aber keins drauf. also nicht verwirren lassen ;)
<ubuntini> ppq: Wert bleibt unverändert zwischen 24 und 42 Watt.. auch mit niedrigster helligkeit
<bekks> anditouzani: Und auf welchem Dateisystem liegt deine RAR-Datei?
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: "dmesg | grep wlan" ?
<anditouzani> bekks: sda6
<bekks> Das ist kein Dateisystem, sondern eine Partition ;)
<bekks> Aber ich weiß was Du meinst :)
<bekks> Und wie groß ist die RAR-Datei?
<bekks> Bzw. wie groß sind die Teilarchive zusammen?
<anditouzani> bekks: gut :) bevor ich die eben extrahiert habe, waren wie gesagt ca 13 gb frei. die rar ist 5,8gb groß (hab mich eben vertan..)
<k1l_> anditouzani: welches format hat die partition, auf der du das entpacken willst?
<anditouzani> k1: ich glaube fat32 oder so. hab das mal gemacht, um windows da drauf zu machen. dachte das wär dann ganz gut. aber wie gesagt, ist kein windows drauf
<k1l_> anditouzani: auf fat32 kannst du daten größer als 4GB knicken
<anditouzani> k1: weißt du wie ich das prüfe obs fat32 ist?
<k1l_> "sudo fdisk -l"  hinten nen kleines L
<anditouzani> k1: ah okay. ist tatsächlich fat32. na gut, dann ist das wohl das problem. mit ext2 ist das kein problem?
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: könnte das helfen? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/chipsatz-ar9285-wlan/
<k1l_> anditouzani: nein, ext2 und höher hat das problem nicht
<anditouzani> k1: super, dann versuch ich das mal. danke für eure hilfe!
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: also die Installation von "linux-backports-modules-jaunty"
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: in dmesg steht nichts von w-lan
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: Ich möchte gerne dmesg in einem nopaste sehen. Und dazu die komplette Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<banished> Hi, ich habe ein Upgrade auf Ubuntu 11.10 durchgeführt, nun wird aber der Bildschirm nicht mehr richtig neu gezeichnet (nur noch, wenn ich ein Fenster bewege). Dabei macht es keinen Unterschied, ob ich Unity 2D nutze oder nicht (nvidia)
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: wie heißt der Befehl für nopast auf ubuntu?
<Bundestrojaner> wgetpaste ist es ja nicht soviel ich weiß
<x3oo> hi hab meine daten jetzt gebackupt und einfach 11.10 neuinstalliert
<x3oo> beim aktualisieren meldet er, dass die schlüssel ungültig sind
<k1l_> ,pastebinit? Bundestrojaner 
<shetlandpony> Bundestrojaner, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<x3oo> wie krieg ich funktionierende schlüssel?
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: pastebinit
<x3oo> wie geht ihr mit defekten schlüsseln um? einfach ignorieren?
<marina2402> bekks: link  dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/711315/
<banished> Es hat wohl etwas mit der Compizconfig zu tun, in der Gastsitzung funktioniert es
<banished> kann man die irgendwie auf default werte zurücksetzen?
<bekks> marina2402: Bundestrojaner: man muss halt prüfen ob der passende treiber und die passende firmware installiert ist. die tatsache, dass lspci das ding auflistet, sagt erstmal nur, dass die karte wohl im rechner verbaut ist.
<marina2402> bekks:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/711319/
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: ja, schon klar
<Bundestrojaner> aber wenn das Treibermodul vorhanden ist, sollte er es doch selbst einbinden, oder?
<bekks> Nein, nicht zwangsweise.
<bekks> Die passende Firmware muss auch vorhanden sein.
<Bundestrojaner> du meinst man muss die Firmwareversion ändern?
<bekks> Nein, das habe ich weder gemeint, noch gesagt.
<bekks> Ich habe gesagt, dass die passende (== die, nach der verlangt) Firmware vorhanden sein muss.
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: wie findet man raus was der Treiber haben will und welche drauf ist?
<bekks> Man versucht den Treiber zu laden und schaut sich dmesg an.
<x3oo_> LetoThe2nd: ich hab nen backup, bist du jetzt stolz auf mich?
<Bundestrojaner> also modprobe, und wie heißt das modul=
<Bundestrojaner> ?
<Bundestrojaner> also wie finde ich das raus
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: wie finden wir raus wie das modul heißt?
<xwarman> Hi. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich den Desktopzoom unter Unity nutzen kann? Die Einstellungen unter Barrierefreiheit schienen nicht zu funktionieren.
<Bundestrojaner>  bekks: wie finden wir raus wie das modul heißt?
<klepto80> tschüss leute
<klepto80> bis denn
<bekks> ,wlan? Bundestrojaner 
<shetlandpony> Bundestrojaner, WLAN ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l_> s_p_a_c_e: magst du mal deine verbindung oder deinen client nachgucken?
<k1l_> ,cs forward s_p_a_c_e #ubuntu-de-overflow
<papercut> Hi channel, ich habe eine Frage: Wie kann man unter Ubuntu 11.10 einen Desktopshortcut anlegen?
<Fuchs> (Unity verwendet er, so am Rande 
<Fuchs> papercut: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67925/how-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut-in-unity  dada
<papercut> und neben bei wahre ich fur softwaretipps offen fur die bereiche IRC und MultiMessenger
<Fuchs> papercut: allerdings wuerde ich von Desktopshortcuts absehen, es gibt weitaus schnellere und bessere Wege 
<Fuchs> ,irc? papercut da hat es eine Empfehlung, IM wuerde ich von IRC trennen
<shetlandpony> papercut da hat es eine Empfehlung, IM wuerde ich von IRC trennen, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l_> papercut: irc: xchat. multimessenger: vlt pidgin?
<k1l_> aber xchat ohne das "-gnome"
<papercut> Fuchs: Denn Tipp habe ich auch schon gefunden, allerdings kann ich durch den Klick auf das Icon das Programm nicht starten. Bekomme eine fehler meldung das ich keine rechte habe
<Fuchs> papercut: interessant, welches Programm? 
<Lasall> papercut: mach das mal ausfuehrbar
<papercut> k1l_: Jepp, xchat klingt gut, Pidgin mag ich nicht so. Unter Win nutze ich Miranda IM, das ist ganz schlicht und gefallt mir. wie findet ihr empathy?
<Fuchs> papercut: ich hasse es ja fast, Dich noch mal umherzuscheuchen, aber so "welches Programm ist das beste fuer *"-Diskussionen sehen wir meist lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :) 
<papercut> Fuchs: egal welches Programm ich aus dem Dash auf den Dektop ziehe, ich kann es nicht starten und das Icon wird auch nicht richtig angezeigt. Nur ein Leeres blatt Papier so sieht es aus mit nem Schloss-Symbol
<Fuchs> papercut: das ist aber sehr komisch
<Fuchs> papercut: kannst Du mal diese Dateien anschauen in einem Terminal, mit ls -l? 
<papercut> Fuchs: xD kein Problem, ich werde mich einfach durch die Channels arbeiten :-)
<papercut> moment
<Fuchs> papercut: oh, und wenn das mehr als 3 Zeilen ergibt: nicht hier in den Kanal kopieren
<papercut> Fuchs:lrwxrwxrwx 1 papercut papercut 35 2011-10-17 23:32 eog.desktop -> /usr/share/applications/eog.desktop
<Fuchs> papercut: okay, ein Symlink auf die Desktop Datei, das sollte eigentlich gehen
<Fuchs> papercut: loesch das Vieh mal (rm eog.desktop)  und kopier die desktopdatei rueber  (cp  /usr/share/applications/eog.desktop .) 
<Fuchs> (der . gehoert zum Befehl, ist "aktuelles Verzeichnis") 
<papercut> fuch: bin dabei
<papercut> *Fuchs
<Fuchs> ohne sudo oder so, ganz wichtig 
<papercut> ich bekomme auch hier die Meldung: Starter nicht als vertrauenswurdig makiert
<Fuchs> nett
<Lasall> markiere das mal als ausfuehrbar papercut
<papercut> Lasall: OMG OMG OMG!!! *facepalm* manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Baumen nicht
<Fuchs> papercut: +x setzen  (chmod +x datei) 
<Fuchs> papercut: und https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/572918 
<papercut> es geht
<Fuchs> gut :) 
<Lasall> :)
<Fuchs> papercut: nochmal als persoenliche Empfehlung: Keyboard shortcuts und das dash sind in der Regel schneller
<Fuchs> papercut: vor allem werden die nicht von Fenstern verdeckt. Aber jedem das seine :) 
<papercut> ich werde bekloppt, sitze uber ne halbe stunde dran und komme nicht mal annahernd auf die Idee
<papercut> Fuchs: Du hast recht, vor allem wollte ich auf dem Dektop lieber verknupfungen zu bestimmten ordnern aber 11.10 hat diese moglichkeit im kontextmenu nicht mehr im Angebot
<Fuchs> papercut: lassen sich basteln 
<Fuchs> papercut: schau Dir die .desktop Datei an, ist Klartext nach einem freedesktop.org Standard 
<Fuchs> papercut: Du kannst da theoretisch beliebige Befehle reinpacken, somit auch ein  nautilus /pfad/zum/ordner 
<Fuchs> oder etwas unabhaengiger:  xdg-open /pfad/zum/Ordner 
<papercut> Fuchs: wo finde ich die .desktop Datei
<papercut> ?
<Fuchs> mach eine, 
<Fuchs> eine Vorlage hast Du ja nun 
<Fuchs> oder nimm die von nautilus und haeng einfach einen Pfad an 
<Fuchs> das Icon willst Du dann ggf. noch anpassen, je nach Gusto 
<Fuchs> (Also all das mit einem Texteditor) 
<papercut> oh ich verstehe, werde es versuchen. Danke
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: nach installation von linux-firmware-nonfree und linux-backports-modules taucht sie immerhin in dmesg auf:
<Bundestrojaner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711400/
<Bundestrojaner> ich kann aber keine Fehlermeldung entdecken
<Bundestrojaner> findet sonst jemand hier drin eine Fehlermeldung betreffend der Atheros W-Lan-Karte?
<Bundestrojaner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711400/
<papercut> Fuchs und Lasall: Danke noch mal fur die Tipps. Gute Nacht Channel!
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache, gute Nacht : 
<Fuchs> :) 
<Lasall> gute nacht papercut
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: findest du da drin n Problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/711400/
<Bundestrojaner> betreffend der Atheros w-lan-karte
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: soweit nicht, iwlist scan  listet nichts? 
<Fuchs> oder iwconfig 
<Bundestrojaner> das problem ist, dass im Networkmanager vom KDE unavaiable steht, Scan bringt nichts. Ich sitze leider nicht an diesem PC, ich helfe nur ner Freundin. Aber ich gebs ihr mal weiter
<Fuchs> der kde networkmanager hat unten so einen Haken, zum Wifi aktivieren, den noch pruefen
<k1l_> sie hat aber ncihts in der interfaces reingeschrieben? weil dann macht der NM nichts mehr mit der jeweiligen karte.
<Bundestrojaner> k1l_: nein, hat sie sicher nicht
<Bundestrojaner> sie sagt, die checkbox ist "ausgegraut"
<Fuchs> ja, kann sein
<Fuchs> in dem Fall waere aber das iwconfig schon interessant
<Fuchs> kannst Du sie das auch in einen pastebin packen lassen? 
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: das macht sie gerade ;)
<Bundestrojaner> kommt sofort
<Bundestrojaner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711417/
<Bundestrojaner> ach ja, sie weiß dass dieses Ding nen Schalter für W-Lan hat, der reagiert aber nicht
<Fuchs> Tx-Power=off     << nix gut 
<Fuchs> was ist das fuer ein Geraet? 
<Bundestrojaner> lenovo ideapad Z 370
<Fuchs> wenn die aehnlich sind wie die Denkbretter, dann haben die zwei Schalter 
<Fuchs> einen, der das Ding hardwaremaessig ausknipst, und einer, der es softwaremaessig ausknipst
<Fuchs> hrm 
<Fuchs> http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-Y-U-B-V-and-Z-series/Z370-wireless-switch/td-p/443823
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/6gukk5e |  Z370 wireless switch - Lenovo Community
<Fuchs> hat sie noch ein Windows drauf? 
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: nein, es war nie eines drauf
<Bundestrojaner> das Ding kam mit freedos
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: okay, ggf. mal schauen, ob man dem mit rfkill Leben einhauchen kann
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: rfkill unblock all ?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: ansonsten muss ich von hier aus auch erstmal passen
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: ach ja, wir wissen es beide nicht genau, aber sie ist sich relativ sicher dass das erst ein Problem ist seit sie von 11.04 auf 11.10 upgedatet hat
<Bundestrojaner> das System wurde blöderweise ein paar Tage vor release von 11.10 aufgesetzt
<Fuchs> naja, wenn noch nicht zu viel drauf ist: Daten sichern, mit 11.04 probieren
<Fuchs> wenn es da geht: nutzen, und in der Zwischenzeit via launchpad.net melden
<Fuchs> sobald es geflickt worden ist: updaten
<NTQ> Hallo. Mir ist jetzt schon über einen längeren Zeitraum etwas aufgefallen. Ab und an bemerke ich, dass einer meiner Cores voll ausgelastet ist. Dann geh ich in die Systemüberwachung um den Prozess ausfindig zu machen und sehe kurz, das Xorg dafür sorgt und im selben Moment geht es wieder auf nahezu 0% CPU-Last.
<NTQ> Aber immer erst, sobald ich die Systemüberwachnung starte.
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: nur woher weiß ich wenn es geflickt wird?
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: wird hoffentlich dann im Report vermerkt 
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: dann werden wir das versuchen
<Bundestrojaner> vielen Dank wiedermal
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner: keine Ursache, tut mir leid, dass ich nicht mehr tun kann
<prophy> hallo - ich wollte mal fragen, ob es unter ubuntu 11.10 möglich ist den flash player 10 wieder zu installieren und wenn ja wie?
<ring0> prophy, hat es einen bestimmten grund, dass du statt des aktuellen flash 11 lieber 10 installieren möchtest?
<prophy> ja
<prophy> ich würde gern wieder in den kompletten genuss der hardwarebeschleunigung durch vdpau kommen
<prophy> mit dem flash player 11 ist das rendering software basiert
<prophy> das decoding hardware
<prophy> beim flash player 10 ging beides
<ring0> prophy, sorry, keine ahnung, wo du die alte version herbekommst. auch bei adobe gibt nur die neuere
<ring0> prophy, ich habe mich allerdings auch schon darüber geärgert, dass es eine option in flash 11 für EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode aber scheinbar nicht für rendering gibt
<prophy> nagut - wird man wohl über kurz oder lang leben müssen
<prophy> trotzdem vielen dank
<ring0> prophy, vielleicht weiß jemand anderes rat, aber um diese uhrzeit, wohl eher nicht bzw. erst nach längerem warten ;)
<prophy> ich komm morgen einfach noch mal wieder :)
<ring0> prophy, das ist eine gute idee
<prophy> vielen dank für deine antwort
<prophy> ich sag mal gute nacht
<ring0> prophy, gern
<Moritz25> Hey, beim Abspielen von 1080p Videos mit vdpau HW-Beschleunigung bekomme ich kein Bild mit folgender Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403487/ Und das obwohl ffh264vdpau scheinbar zu laufen scheint: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403492/ Was kann ich denn tun, damit mplayer den Codec "findet"?
<Moritz25> Achso, Aufruf von dem Film mit mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-18
<boh> Moin, ist es Offtopic zu fragen wann die Ubuntu Jungs das Batterie Problem lösen wollen? Der Fix hat keine Funktion. Lebe sehr mobil und nur noch 2 Stunden Akkukapazität bei sonst 6,5 ist mehr als sch... ähm Müll. Ich dachte es sei davon auszugehen, dass Ubuntu es zum 11.10 schafft - Fehlanzeige! 6 Monate für ein Kernel ACPI/APM Problem? 
<Moritz25> boh, haste Dir mal den Artikel (gibt noch weitere auf der Seite) durchgelesen? Da steht einiges zum höheren Stromverbrauch beim 3er Kernel und weshalb das so ist: http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Kernel-Log-Hoeherer-Stromverbrauch-durch-BIOS-Bugs-1268394.html
<shetlandpony> Moritz25's url: http://tinyurl.com/698veo5 | Kernel-Log: Höherer Stromverbrauch durch BIOS-Bugs | heise open
<Question> Guten Morgen. Ich habe mal eine Frage ;) Ich bekomme später mein Internet freigeschaltet (techniker kommt vorbei). Und ich möchte mein
<Question> internet mit dem Kabel anschließen. Wird es irgendwelche probleme geben? Muss ich vorher irgendwas installieren oder so auf Ubuntu 11.(?) Neuste version
<LetoThe2nd> Question: aslo kabel deutschland & konsorten?
<Question> Unity
<Question> Media
<LetoThe2nd> firmennamen sind schall und rauch. internet über tv-kabel, richtig?
<koegs> ja
<Question> ja
<LetoThe2nd> Question: dann reicht im allgemeinen einfach einstecken.
<koegs> hast du nen wlan-router oder so dabei bestellt?
<s_p_a_c_e> Ich selber nutzte unitymedia und habe überhaupt keine Probleme.
<Question> Nein. Ich wollte direkt über kabel online gehen.
<Question> Außerdem sind die W-Lan Router angebote, unverschämt :D
<LetoThe2nd> Question: wenn du nen router oder sowas noch dazwischen hast, musst du den u.U. noch einrichten, aber wenn du direkt aufs kabelmodem steckst ists plug&play
<Question> Okay. Und wenn ich mir einen Wlan Router besorge. Was genau muss ich dann einstellen ?
<dreamon> Wenn ich beim Login gnome wähle dann kommt (trotz installiertem gnome-shell) keine gnome-shell. Erst wenn ich in der Konsole gnome-shell --replace eingebe, dann läuft gnome-shell. Woran könnte das liegen?
<LetoThe2nd> Question: abhängig vom routermodell :-) was sicher ist, dass du modem-seitig auf "DHCP" stellen musst, alles weitere ist aber geräteabhängig.
<Question> Also wenn ich mal ein Wlan router habe, komme ich wieder vorbei?! :)
<LetoThe2nd> Question: naja, auf deinem router wird wohl kein ubuntu laufen ;-)
<Question> Gibt es ein Applaus smilie?!
<Question> :D
<LetoThe2nd> Question: auch wenn du's vielleicht nciht gern hörst, schritt eins wäre die entsprechende doku anschauen und nachdenken. und dann vielleicht in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen ;-)
<Question> Okay. Danke euch.
<flauschwolf> Moin zusammen. Habe einen neuen Nutzer angelegt. Nun kann ich mich nicht mehr mit meinem alten User anmelden weil das Passwort angeblich falsch ist. Ändere ich es mit "passwd" kommt die Meldung "Fehler im Authentifikationtorken. Passwort nicht geändert." Habe ich noch eine Chance an meine daten zu kommen?
<LetoThe2nd> flauschwolf: wenn dein home nicht verschlüsselt ist, sind die daten gar kein problem. wenn es verschlüsselt ist, ist es dann dein problem wenn du a) entweder beim setup die passphrase notiert hast (schön wärs) oder b) das containerpasswort kennst.
<flauschwolf> Nein, ich habe nichts verschlüsselt und auch beim alten und neuen user wissentlich nichts modifiziert. Mit dem neu angelegten User bin ich jetzt online...
<zeitsofa> moin. hat jemand ne idee wie ich die uhr einer domU dazu überreden kann nicht immer in die zukunft zu laufen?
<alamar> zeitsofa: sie mit ntpd in sync halten?
<LetoThe2nd> flauschwolf: dann sollte es ja eigentlich kein problem sein einfach den /home/xxx ordner des alten users zu betreten und die daten nach wunsch rauszukopieren.
<Question> Eine frage hätte ich noch. Wenn ich etwas Installiere (bspweise: Google, runtergeladen von einer anderen Quelle als Software Center). Wie bekomme ich es wieder runter?
<zeitsofa> alamar: dann müsste ich ntpdate jede minute ausführen. das gute stück rennt nämlich binnen minuten zum mond
<alamar> ntpd 
<LetoThe2nd> Question: wenns ein *deb war: mittels dpkg -r. wenns kein deb war und du ein lustiges script ausgeführt hast: gar nicht, selber schuld wer an der verwaltung vorbei arbeitet.
<zeitsofa> dom0 Di 18. Okt 09:57:27 CEST 2011 und hier domU Di 18. Okt 10:01:15 CEST 2011 sync war vor einer minute 
<zeitsofa> hmm ok mal sehen wie das unter der gentoo vm hinbekomm :)
<LetoThe2nd> Question: du kannst dir auch noch mal das alterhergebrachte synaptic installieren, das kann dir auch in für anfänger halbwegs lesbarer auflisten was es über von hand installierte pakete weiss.
<zeitsofa> warum müssen die auch gentoo vms nutzen...
<Question> nein war eine Deb datei
<Question> Also wie genau wäre der befehl für google chrome bspweise?
<flauschwolf> ok, auf die Ordner komme ich, was mich eigentlich wundert. Hatte extra einen neuen User angelegt um zu verhindern, dass die Kinder ins Internet, aber nicht in meine Daten herumspielen können. Aber das ist mir jetzt nicht so wichtig. Ich hätte nur gerne meinen alten user zurück.... 
<flauschwolf> wegen der Einstellungen...
<LetoThe2nd> Question: vorkauen tuen wir nicht so gern. aber ich sag dir, wie du's rausfindest. 1) "dpkg -l | grep chrome" gibt dir alle installierten pakete mit chrome im namen. 2) dpkg -r $HIERNAMEEINSETZEN deinstalliert das paket dann.
<Question> dpkg: Fehler: dpkg-Status-Datenbank ist von einem anderen Prozess gesperrt
<LetoThe2nd> flauschwolf: zum authentifizierungsproblem kann ich leider nichts beitragen. aber unter ubuntu ists schon seit jeder so, dass alle user per default lesezugriff auf die anderen user haben.
<LetoThe2nd> Question: dann mach das softwarecenter zu.
<Question> Ist nicht offen.
<Question> Habe ich schon gelöst.
<LetoThe2nd> Question: oder was auch immer du als installationoberfläche benutzt oder falls updates laufen.
<Question> Danke LetoThe2nd
<flauschwolf> LetoThe2nd: Ok, danke erst mal. Vielleicht versuche ich es heute abend noch mal wenn ich bis dahin keine Lösung gefunden habe. Hatte deswegen auch schon - vergeblich- im Forum gefragt
<LetoThe2nd> flauschwolf: ok. du könntest auch einfach wirklich alles aus dem alten benutzer rauskopieren, inkl. der einstellungen, aber schön ist das natürlich nicht. wenns dir für den moment reicht zu wissen dass deine daten ok sind, und du gerade auch so damit leben kannst wers sicher gut einfach heute nachmittag/abend nochmal zu fragen.
<LetoThe2nd> flauschwolf: am besten dann gleich mit verweis auf den forenthread, wo ja hoffentlich eine hübsch ausführliche fehlerbeschreibung drin ist :-)
<flauschwolf> LetoThe2nd: Ok, mache ich. Obwohl es eher nach 22Uhr sein wird und es dann hier schon wieder ruhig ist...
<LetoThe2nd> flauschwolf: ist natürlich möglich. :/
<banane_> Moin, ich habe 2 monitore, der primiär monitor liegt rechts, der 2te links! Jetzt ist es so das ich um den linken zu erreichen mit der maus nach rechts fahren muss,... um am linken bildschirmrand des sekundär monitors auf zu tauchen....  liegt es an der neuen oberflöche? weil sich die menu leiste im primär monitor links befindet
<banane_> hab schon versucht bei display's es umzustellen , jedoch nimmt der dann letztenendlich den falschen monitor als primiären
<LetoThe2nd> gibts eigentlich eine hübsche methode, ubuntu gleich mit locale c zu installieren? oder immer nur per nachher-umstellen?
<geser> banane_: ich habe das gleiche Setup. Mir ist bisher keine Möglichkeit die Unity-Leiste auf den "Haupt"-Monitor zu bekommen und habe mich jetzt erstmal damit abgefunden, dass es ganz links ist
<banane_> schade, dachte schon das es möglicherweiße "nur" am treiber liegt
<geser> LetoThe2nd: wirklich C oder komplett en_*?
<LetoThe2nd> geser: C. wird wohl bei der desktop-oberfläche kaum gehen.
<geser> banane_: also die Reihenfolge der Monitor kannst du einstellen (also das der linke wirklich links ist vom rechten)
<geser> LetoThe2nd: mag wohl so sein, dass es nicht geht. Wobei C selten wirklich praktisch ist. en_US.UTF-8 ist oft praktischer wenn man zumindest auch mal einen Umlaut eintippen möchte
<LetoThe2nd> geser: bei ner compile-only vm ist das nicht ganz so wichtig ;-) ich hab halt letztes mal zufällig gesehen, dass debian das zulässt. daher einfach die frage.
<banane_> geser:  ja genau, nur ist dan der linke das hauptbildschirm, aber dann muss ich den kopf verrenken :)  selbst das umstecken der DVI plätzte bringt nichts,... sehr komisch
<geser> LetoThe2nd: vielleicht über den alternate-Installer, der ja den Debian-installer verwendet
<LetoThe2nd> geser: jo. mal schauen.
<Judge> Moin! Ich habe ungefähr 4 dutzend Ubuntu Server, gleichmäßig gemischt aus 804 LTS und 1004 LTS. Wir benutzen die hauptsächlich als Webserver und benötigen einen Sonderbau von PHP. Hierzu genügt es eine mini-Änderung am jeweils aktuellem Originalpaket zu machen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/74647 
<Judge> Ich weiss bereits wie man grob ein eigenes PPA erstellt, die Builddaten hochläd, etc. Ich möchte wissen, was der beste und einfachste Weg ist, um die jeweils aktuelle PHP Version aus dem "normalen" Repo mit dieser kleinen Änderung in einem eigenen PPA zur Verfügung zu stelllen - kann mir dabei bitte mal jemand helfen?
<geser> mit "normalen" Repository meinst du jeweils aktuelle Version in 8.04 bzw. 10.04?
<klepto80> tag zusammen
<cybertron> moin
<cybertron> hmm weiß jemand wie ich bei nss_ldap irgendwie das root passwort sichern kann, also es wird eine datei ldap.secret angelegt in der das root passwd liegt, aber ist es nicht möglich das nss über pam oder so auth? so klartext passwd gehen ja mal gar nicht
<Judge> geser: Genau
<Judge> geser: Ich möchte natürlich immer in den Genuss von Patchen und Updates (wie heute) kommen, nur schnell und einfach diese eine Build-Option ändern, ohne das Main Repo dabei zu stören.
<geser> Judge: wo willst du das jetzt klären? hier oder in #ubuntu-packaging?
<Question> Hey guys. Ich habe mal eine Frage. Möchte Leute fragen die Ahnung haben ;) Wenn ich eine 32 Mbit leitung Order,
<Question> aber mit 250 - 300 kbts runterlade. ist das normal?
<kasimon> Moin. Woran könnte es liegen, wenn nach dem Oneric-Upgrade beim boot /run/network fehlt und er nach fehlschlagender Netzwerkconfig nur in den Textmodus bootet?
<LetoThe2nd> Question: depends. solange kein direkter ubuntu-bezug da ist, aber bitte sowas in #ubuntu-de-offtopic diskutieren. danke sehr :-)
<Question> sorry
<BuZZ-T> hmmm... an einem Rechner hab ich im texmaker eine eigene Menüleiste, keine integrierte. Am anderen ist sie richtig integriert
<BuZZ-T> jemand eine Idee wie man das umstellen kann? Config-File für texmaker hab ich keins gefunden
<BuZZ-T> kasimon: klingt nach zwei unabhängigen Problemen
<dc5ala> kasimon, schau mal nach, ob /var/run ein symlink auf /run ist
<breaker313> moinsen allerseits
<breaker313> gestern hatte ich das phänomen das nach einem update auf 11.10 der nx zugriff irgendwie nur auf einen leeren desktop mit menüleiste aber nicht panel möglich war ...
<breaker313> mittlerweile habe ich raus das ich wohl beim update gnome/unity zerschossen haben muss,..., wie kann ich die beiden desktops reparieren?
<dc5ala> breaker313, hast nen screenshot mal davon?
<breaker313> dc5ala: jup, moment
<C-A-M> wollt grad updaten und bekomme folgende meldung:  GConf-Fehler: Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden: D-BUS-Fehler: Method "Set" with signature "s(ii)" on interface "org.gnome.GConf.Database" doesn't exist
<Judge> geser: Sorry, ich scheine dann doch in  #ubuntu-packaging gut klarzukommen - ich wusste nicht, ob ich mein Anliegen da auf Englisch ausreichend erklären kann ... sorry 4 double .
<kasimon> dc5ala, BuZZ-T: ja danke, das sehe ich mir gerade am anderen rechner an. ziemlich verwirrend ...
<breaker313> dc5ala: http://www.picpaste.de/2011-10-18_115007-ngmbp6uw.png
<kasimon> /var/run ist bei dem Rechner, wo das upgrade schief lief, ein bind-mount auf /run. Auf dem Rechner wo es klappte, ist es ein symlink
<dc5ala> breaker313, hmm, da is gar nix drauf? Beim Login mal andere Sessions ausgewählt?
<kraut> irgendwie peile ich gnome3 nicht. ich benutze es im classic modus und ich bekomme die tastatur einstellungen nicht in den griff
<kraut> aktuell habe ich sogar englisches layout, eigentlich will ich nur deutsch mit nodeadkeys
<kraut> jemand einen tipp_
<dc5ala> kasimon, und /var/lock sollte ein symlink nach /run/lock sein
<kasimon> dc5ala: ist auch ein bindmount
<kasimon> dc5ala: da scheint die umstellung auf /run irgendwie schief gelaufen zu sein
<breaker313> dc5ala: das einzige was einwandfrei funzt ist kde und gnome-classic, dort allerdings mit ziemlich breitem panel was ich per remote auch nicht verändern kann... also da steht irgendwas schief ...
<kasimon> und umounten kann ich /run natürlich auch nicht, da da ja alle möglichen Prozesse draufsitzen
<breaker313> dc5ala: vorher war per nx ein abgespecktes unity panel zu sehen ...
<breaker313> dc5ala: und auch das toppanel war vollständig ...
<dc5ala> kasimon, das klingt doch etwas seltsam, würd mal versuchen, das auf symlinks zu setzen, so bind mounts sind eher was temporäres
<kasimon> dc5ala: klar, aber wie?
<kasimon> dc5ala: Ich werd wohl mal mit einer Rettungscd booten und versuchen, das von außen zu beheben.
<dc5ala> kasimon, vermutlich mittels live-cd
<dc5ala> breaker313, auch kein unity2d?
<dym> Hallo zusammen. Nach der Installation von lucid auf einer GPT Platte mit 3 MD devices, kann ich grub2 nicht zur installation bewegen. Ich bekomme permanent: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no  mapping exists for `md0'. Jemand ne Idee?
<beaver74> kraut, in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf 'Option "XkbLayout" "de"' in 'Section "InputClass"', 'Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"' eintragen
<kraut> ach herrje, dort?!
<kraut> ich hab in /etx/X11 verzweifelt gesucht
<beaver74> kraut, ich auch schon :)
<kraut> abmelden/anmelden reicht?
<beaver74> jap
<kraut> keine änderung
<breaker313> dc5ala: nein, kein unity2d, auch wenn ich das unter custom so einstelle ...
<kraut> http://pastebin.com/ALFLBGdB
<breaker313> dc5ala: ich habe per virtualbox und nxremote darauf mal geprüft wie es dort aussieht und da bekomme ich aber den unitydesktop, allerdings nur mitz abgespeckten toppanel ...
<dc5ala> breaker313, hast es mal mit nem anderen Benutzer versucht?
<beaver74> kraut, hm.. die language-pack Pakete hast du installiert?
<kraut> ja, deutsch ist ansonsten auch eingestellt
<kraut> beaver74: welche tastatur belegung nutzt du?
<kraut> Deutsch (ohne Akzenttasten)?
<beaver74> bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher, glaube aber schon
<beaver74> kraut, die bist du durchgegangen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen
<kraut> beaver74: das funktioniert nicht für gnome3?
<breaker313> dc5ala: es gibt nur mich auf dem system
<breaker313> dc5ala: ich könnte sv einen neuen user anlegen und mal sehen wie das aussieht
<dc5ala> breaker313, ja, das kannst mal probieren
<beaver74> kraut, dann muss ich mich entschuldigen, wüsste jetzt auch erst mal nicht weiter.. zugegebener Weise muss ich auch gestehen kein Gnome3 zu verwenden
<kraut> beaver74: was nutzt du denn?
<kraut> beaver74: ich nehme das nur aus der not heraus, weil mit unity überhaupt nicht gefällt
<beaver74> kraut, openbox only.. mit fbpanel
<kraut> beaver74: irgendwie ignoriert er die parameter in der xorg.conf
<breaker313> dc5ala: gleiches bild wenn ich mich versuche auf gnome einzuloggen
<kraut> beaver74: ist das wie gnome2?
<beaver74> kraut, ähnlich dem lxde
<kraut> sagt mir nichts, bin eigentlich eh und je bei gnome hängen geblieben
<dc5ala> kraut, habe hier die Gnome-Shell am rennen, hab allerdings keine Problem mit der Tastatur
<kraut> oh man, wieviel derivate gibts denn nun?
<kraut> ach. gnome-shell ist ja quasi unity...
<dc5ala> kraut, ist im Prinzip beides Gnome3
<kraut> hab hier halt dieses gnome classic. sieht ähnlich aus wie gnome2. kann ich halt schön schnell zwischen den applikationen switchen udn hab unten rechts die virtuellen desktops
<dc5ala> kraut, Einstellung dafür sieht bei mir so aus: http://imagebin.org/179630
<kraut> komisch, sieht bei mir völlig anders aus
<dc5ala> kraut, und wie?
<k1l> gnome-classic?
<kraut> dc5ala: sorry, ist das gleiche
<kraut> ich bin verwirrt
<kraut> gah, ich brauch ein :
<kraut> juhu, es geht jetzt
<kraut> jetzt brauch ich bei gnome-shell nur noch eine übersicht der virtuellen desktops ähnlich wie bei gnome2 und ich bin glücklich
<kasimon> For the record: Ersetzen der Bind-Mounts durch symlinks "did the trick", jetzt läuft das System.
<kasimon> Danke :)
<dc5ala> kraut, gibts erstmal nur in der Übersicht ("Windows"-Taste), aber vielleicht baut einer mal eine Shell-Erweiterung dazu. Kannst recht gut erweitern die Gnome-Shell.
<kraut> dc5ala: wie denn? ich fühle mich aktuell nur restriktiert, weil ich auf der taskbar z.b. keine rechte maustaste machen kann
<dc5ala> kasimon, na denn :)
<kraut> ich kann ja nichtmal die uhr verschieben
<dc5ala> kraut, ich weiß. Was Einstellungen angeht, ist man (noch?) etwas eingeschränkt. Ich hoffe, das ändert sich noch :)
<kraut> schade, das fehlt mir ungemein
<kraut> das ist einer der hauptgründe, warum ich mit gnome lieber arbeite als mit windows :/
<dym> Und Äpfel isst Du im allgemeinen auch lieber als Sauerkraut?
<dym> (:
<kraut> ich habe eine abneigung gegen äpfel, besonders angebissene
<dym> Oh, wie unschön.
<koegs> ,ot? an alle
<shetlandpony> an alle: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<krystall> hallo, ich habe ein kleines tastaturproblem. ich kann keine accents tippen. also es sieht bei mir dann immer so ´e oder so `e aus. das dingen will einfach nciht über den vokal. was mache ich falsch?
<dAnjou> krystall: du nutzt das falsche tastaturlayout
<dAnjou> krystall: du hast wahrscheinlich "Akzenttasten deaktivieren" drin
<krystall> ich hab im terminal nachgeschaut und es zeigte lat15 an, das soll richtig sein.
<krystall> und ich habe die dingens da umgestellt auf deutsch und deutschland
<dAnjou> wie hast du nachgeschaut?
<krystall> und gerade nicht mit "akzenttasten deaktivieren"
<krystall> das hatte ich vorher
<krystall> ah, mom, ich guck eben wie das war
<ppq> krystall: gib mal im terminal 'setxkbmap de' ein und probier es dann nochmal
<krystall> ah, ich hab den zeichensatz der virtuellen konsole überprüft mit dem terminal
<Yusuke> Anyone from Germany here? mind to help me? my friend want to further study there. 
<alamar> Yusuke: try the offtopic channel
<ppq> Yusuke: try #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<krystall> ok, ppq, hab ich.
<krystall> È
<krystall> haha!
<krystall> es klappt!
<krystall> und was hat der befehl jetzt genau gemacht?
<ppq> es hat das tastaturlayout "de" in der standardvariante geladen
<ppq> du hast offenbar die variante "nodeadkeys" genutzt
<krystall> voll toll! vielen herzlichen dank!
<dym> Hat jemand ne Idee zu meiner Grub Problematik?
<krystall> hm, das kann sein, ppq.
<krystall> danke nochmal. und auf wiedersehen!
<dc5ala> hmm, der kommt bestimmt bald wieder, ppq :D
<dym> Hallo zusammen. Nach der Installation von lucid auf einer GPT Platte mit 3 MD devices, kann ich grub2 nicht zur installation bewegen. Ich bekomme permanent: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no  mapping exists for `md0'. Jemand ne Idee?
<ppq> dc5ala: wieso? das muss man nicht jedes mal neu ausführen
<apricot1> hab immer noch das Prob mit den verschwundenen Fensterrahmen und -Titelleiste (min/max/close). War nach irgendeiner compiz Installation. Wie kann ich compz "komplett" deinstallieren ?
<breaker313>  dc5ala: hast du evtl. noch ne idee ?
<dc5ala> ppq, okay, dachte schon, dem fummelt dann seine Desktop-Umgebung noch dazwischen :)
<dc5ala> breaker313, ne, leider nicht
<ppq> dc5ala: frühstens, wenn er das wieder manuell über gui umstellt, aber das wird er dann ja schon merken.
<breaker313> dc5ala: kann ich denn mein system irgendwie auf einen grundzustand zurücksetzen, ohne neuinstallation?
<LetoThe2nd> kann mir kurz wer nen abriss "xfce session" vs. "xubuntu session" in schlagworten geben?
<dAnjou> das is total verwirrend. ich bezweifle, dass es da überhaupt nen unterschied gibt
<k1l> LetoThe2nd: du meinst xubuntu-desktop vs xfce? das desktop ist halt nen metapaket und zieht ne menge mit wie wireless kram etc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/xubuntu-desktop
<dAnjou> k1l: nich das paket
<dAnjou> k1l: beim login
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ne, ich meinte genau was ich sagte ;-) hab xubuntu-desktop installiert, und dann sind diese beiden punkte im logon dazugekommen.
<k1l> hmm.
<dAnjou> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/unterschied-xfce-session-xubuntu-session/
<k1l> xfce ist wohl nach den xfce guidelines. und xubuntu an ubuntu angepasst
<dc5ala> breaker313, glaub kaum. Weiß ja nicht mal die Ursache deines Problems.
<LetoThe2nd> naja, ein vergleich in /usr/share/xsession sagt, dass sie bis auf 'Name' und 'Comment' identisch sind. hooray. völlig sinnloser eintrag also.
<breaker313> dc5ala: schade ... muss mich dann wohl weiter schlau machen
<dot8> nach viel lesen und testen kreise ich mein kmail Problem nach dem 11.10 upgrade so langsam sein. Es ist definitiv so, das anscheinend die alten kmail einstellungen nicht mit denen von kmail2 zusammen passen. Warum und wer so was macht...
<dot8> kann mir jamand sagen, wie ich ALLE kmail, Akonadi und was sonst noch abgespeichert wurde, entfernen kann? Denn ich habe wohl nur einen Teil gefunden und entfernt. Weis aber nicht, wo ich noch suchen soll...
<dot8> Das hier ist wohl nicht alles: http://userbase.kde.org/KMail/FAQs_Hints_and_Tips/de#E-Mails_und_Einstellungen_auf_einen_anderen_Computer_.C3.BCbertragen_.28oder_zu_einem_anderen_Benutzerkonto_auf_dem_gleichen_Computer.29
<shetlandpony> dot8's url: http://tinyurl.com/6kz5rcn | KMail / FAQs Tipps und Tricks - KDE UserBase Wiki
<LetoThe2nd> so, und wie kanns jetzt sein dass bei zwei login-startern startxfce4 als kommando drinsteht, die oberfläche aber dennoch unterschiedlich aussieht?!?
<dc5ala> LetoThe2nd, kannst mal die von xubuntu-desktop pasten?
<LetoThe2nd> dc5ala: ich paste dir alles :-) was willst du haben?
<dc5ala> LetoThe2nd, hab mal in die vom installierten XFCE4 reingeggugt, da steht wirklich nicht viel drin =/
<LetoThe2nd> dc5ala: wie gesagt, das ist eine ganz frische testmaschine ohne geheimnisse. installiert, updates, dann xubuntu-desktop und xfce4 (also die beiden metapakete) nachinstalliert.
<LetoThe2nd> du brauchst nur sagen was, dann kommt das paste :-=
<dc5ala> LetoThe2nd, sehe nur, dass in startxfce4 einmal $HOME/.config/xfce4 verwendet wird und einmal $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/xfce4, wenn es gesetzt ist, ob das bei denen unterschiedlich ist?
<LetoThe2nd> dc5ala: jo, die unterscheidung ist mir auch aufgefallen. ich habs aber interpretiert, dass eins die defaulteinstellungen sind, das andere die persönlichen.
<LetoThe2nd> dc5ala: aber die beiden unterscheiden sich relativ stark, das stimmt. http://paste.ubuntu.com/711879
<LetoThe2nd> (ist ein diff
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: hätt jetz keiner gemerkt :P
<dc5ala> LetoThe2nd, schon etwas merkwürdig :)
<LetoThe2nd> mom kurz
<y-ethoxy-> fuchs: da?
<k1l> ,wf? y-ethoxy- 
<shetlandpony> y-ethoxy-: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<y-ethoxy-> ich möchte mit meinem m amilo 7400 ins internet kommen. das notebook hat einen extra wirelesslan knopf. der muss durch einen befehl den ich nicht kenne erst aktiviert werden. es handelt sich um den pc mit dem ich gerade mit windows im internet bin, deshalb sind keine screenshots etc möglich.
<erle-> wie kann ich ubuntu dazu bringen, wieder den nichtproprietären ati-treiber zu benutzen
<erle-> ?
<erle-> mit dem proprietären startet X nicht
<deem> erle-: in dem du fglrx deinstallierst
<erle-> deem, hab ich
<deem> bzw die option aus der xorg.conf entfernst.
<erle-> deem, dann hab ich aber leider das script von ati benutzt
<erle-> weil der treiber im repo nicht aktuell war
<deem> welches script? die ausführbare datei von der ati webseite?
<erle-> deem, ja
<erle-> deem, sie lief auch durch ohne fehler
<deem> dann wirst du wohl ein uninstall script dafür suchen oder alles manuell deinstallieren müssen
<erle-> deem, aber die hälfte der dateien scheint zu fehlen, ne ganze menge zeug existiert bei mir nciht, was angeblihc existieren sollte
<deem> und so als tipp. man soll nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie niemals an der paketverwaltung vorbei installieren
<erle-> deem, das versuche ich schon ne weile jetzt
<erle-> deem, ja, das war ne blöde idee
<deem> ne extrem blöde
<erle-> deem, naja, das war ne neue install, im zweifel mach ich das nochmal, das verlustpotential war gering
<erle-> deem, trotzdem blöd
<LetoThe2nd> so, wieder da.
<deem> erle-: moooment. erstmal kurz was suchen
<koegs> das script hat auch ne uninstall-option iirc
<erle-> koegs, irgendwie nicht mehr
<erle-> koegs, ich glaub, die haben das verkackt
<erle-> koegs, weil voll viele bezeichnungen von ati auf amd umbeannt wurden
<erle-> deem, was hsate noch für einen tipp?
<erle-> deem, ich mach gleich neuinstall
<deem> erle-: hast du unter /usr/share/ati eine amd-uninstall.sh?
<dc5ala> erle, vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<shetlandpony> dc5ala's url: http://tinyurl.com/5uvm63e | Ubuntu Oneiric Installation Guide - cchtml.com
<y-ethoxy-> hey, ich bin grad rausgeflogen. habt ihr noch was geschrieben?
<y-ethoxy-> mh
<erle-> deem, fglrx-uninstall.sh, die hab ich schon probiert
<deem> erle-: mit welchem ergebnis? fehlermeldungen oder dergleichen? wenn ja, dann nopasten bitte
<k1l> y-ethoxy-: schau mal ob die tipps noch aktuell sind: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/amilo-m-7400-wlan-wlan-taste/
<dc5ala> erle-, der scheint sogar ein paar Bibliotheken zu ersetzen, die man hinterher wieder aus dem repo neu installieren muss
<deem> ,paste? erle- 
<shetlandpony> erle-: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<erle-> ja, ich weiß, was ein paste ist
<erle-> aber der patient hat keinen browser
<k1l> y-ethoxy-: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fujitsu_Siemens_Amilo_M7440#WLAN  hier mal den kasten beachten
<erle-> danke für die hilfe, aber jetzt mach ich wirklich reinstall
<deem> ,pastebinit? erle- 
<shetlandpony> erle-, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<erle-> deem, das uninstall findet keine configdatei, und kann deshalb nichts machen
<erle-> deem, das ist ne ziemlich hoffnungslose situation, was das script hier angestellt hat
<erle-> deem, ich mach lieber neuinstall, die installation ist eh erst 2 stunden alt und hat noch keine daten
<deem> deshalb sollte man auch _niemals_ _niemals_ _niemals_ am paketmanagement vorbei installieren
<erle-> deem, ja
<erle-> deem, ist ein neuer computer :D
<erle-> auf meinem alten bin ich sehr strickt, da gibt es gar keine proprietären treiber
<erle-> das repo ist komplett rausgeschmissen
<deem> die prop treiber sind erstmal nicht das problem. sofern sie aus den quellen installiert werden
<deem> oder zumindest per paketverwaltung
<erle-> jo, dann kann dpkg wenigdstens noch aufräumen
<deem> eben
<erle-> danke für die hilfsbereitschaft, aber ich weiß das eigentlich
<erle-> für mich ist nur ATI unbekanntes terrain :)
<erle-> mit intel-grafik ist man verwöhnt, da ist alles open source und funktioniert gut mit X und Co.
<erle-> deem, der prop-treiber war schon das problem, weil der aus dem repo grafikfehler hatte
<deem> ati funktioniert auch gut. ist nur nicht unbedingt hoch aktuell
<erle-> deem, sonst hätte ich mit dem anderen gar nicht erst angefangen
<erle-> im software center sind übrigens zwei "pakete" namens flash, welches sollte man wählen?
<erle-> brb
<y-ethoxy-> +k1l: thx
<deem> erle-: die da wären?
<LetoThe2nd> geser: fürs protokoll: der alternate scheint C als locale durchaus zu unterstützen, und fragt sogar nach ob die als systemdefault übernommen werden soll.
<erle-> da steht "adobe flash-erweiterung" und "adone flash plugin 10" als separate punkte, deem
<Anon42> hi
<Anon42> wie kann man den launcher offen lassen?
<Anon42> ubuntu 2D 11.10 unity 
<ultikulti> Hallo ich habe ein problem ubunbtu erkennt meine externe segata 500 gb hdd nicht was kann ich tun um es zu beheben ?
<k1l> ultikulti: wie wird die angeschlossen?
<ultikulti> per usb
<k1l> dann zeig mal die letzten ~25Zeilen von dmesg, nachdem du die platte eingesteckt hast
<k1l> ,nopaste? ultikulti 
<shetlandpony> ultikulti: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<ultikulti> arr wie mache ich das noch mal :S
<k1l> dmesg im terminal aufrufen und die letzten zeilen einfach mit der maus kopieren und da auf er internetseite reinkopieren.
<k1l> oder: "dmesg|tail -n 25 | pastebinit "  genau so in das terminal kopieren, wenn "pastebinit" installiert ist.
<ultikulti> dev/sda1            2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<ultikulti> /dev/sda2          206848   422716347   211254750    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<ultikulti> /dev/sda3   *   422717440   976773119   277027840    f  W95 Erw. (LBA)
<ultikulti> /dev/sda5       422717441   426911310     2096935   82  Linux Swap / Solaris
<ultikulti> /dev/sda6       426911744   468856831    20972544   83  Linux
<ultikulti> /dev/sda7       468858880   976752639   253946880   83  Linux
<ultikulti> ultikulti@ubuntu:~$ 
<dAnjou> jetz jibs kloppe
<ppq> you, sir, are doing it wrong.
<k1l> ultikulti: nicht hier rein :X
<f31n> hey leute, irgendwie glaub ich such ich nach was falschem ... wenn ich auf nem apache server perl zum laufen bringen will muss ich ja eigentlich nur perl installieren oder?
<f31n> nur wo finde ich dann den cgi-bin folder? bzw wird der nicht automatisch angelegt und ich muss ihn manuell setzten?
<dAnjou> f31n: lmgtfy
<f31n> dAnjou: idta,bidfas
<f31n> ( i did that already, but i didn't find a shit )
<dAnjou> f31n: offenbar muss man den selbst in die config eintragen
<dAnjou> und erstellen
<dAnjou> soweit ich das jetz gelesen hab
<koegs> also in meiner standard config unter ubuntu ist der cgi-bin eingetragen und unter /usr/lib/cgi-bin vorhandne
<f31n> aaaaaah jetzt weiß ich warum ich ihn nicht gefunden hab ... wenn man das system nach cig-bin durchsucht findet man den ordner klarerweise nicht
<f31n> -,-
<f31n> dankeee
<jan77> hallo
<jan77> ich habe die gnome shell installiert und jetzt startet unity nicht mehr - ich bekomme nur einen desktop und einen nautilus, aber keinen wm...
<dc5ala> jan77, unter 11.10?
<jan77> ja
<k1l> jan77: wie hast du die installiert?
<jan77> kil: ganz normal über synaptic
<dc5ala> jan77, habe hier sowohl Unity as auch Gnome-Shell installiert, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich da was in Quere kommt
<jan77> dc5ala: hast du eine neuinstallation oder ein update? ich glaube nämlich, dass irgendeine einstellung in meinem homeverzeichnis das problem verursacht
<dc5ala> jan77, ein Upgrade. Vielleicht hats da was in den Compiz-Einstellungen verhauen? Wobei die Gnome-Shell überhaupt kein Compiz verwendet.
<boh> Moin, ist es zu Offtopic zu fragen wann die Ubuntu Jungs das Batterie Problem lösen wollen? Der Fix hat keine Funktion. Lebe sehr mobil und nur noch 2 Stunden Akkukapazität bei sonst 6,5 ist mehr als sch... ähm Müll. Ich dachte es sei davon auszugehen, dass Ubuntu es zum 11.10 schafft - Fehlanzeige! 6 Monate für ein Kernel ACPI/APM Problem? Gibt es einen unkonventionellen Lösungsweg? (zz verwendet 11.10)
<k1l> boh: ich würde da einfach mal auf launchpad gucken ob es nen fix oder workaround gibt oder wo es grade stockt
<Der-Sebo> guten tag
<jan77> dc5ala: dann lösche ich mal alle punktfiles, die irgenwie "compiz" im namen haben und probiere nochmal unity
<bullgard4> boh: Bevor Du hier solche Sprüche abläßt, erkundige Dich erst einmal, wie Strom sparen bei Linux bewerkstelligt wird.
<Der-Sebo> eine frage es geht um sieve
<LetoThe2nd> boh: die frage ist eher: ist überhaupt ein patch bekannt, seis generell oder für dein spezifisches modell. wenn kein fix bekannt ist, kann man auch niemanden einen vorwurf machen. falls doch, dann kann man denmaintainer mal dezent nerven :-)
<k1l> jan77: versuch doch erstmal einen anderen user bevor du was löscht
<LetoThe2nd> boh: und ignorier den einwurf von bullgard4 bitte.
<jan77> k1l, naja ich wollt's umbenennen...
<boh> oh netter support hier -.-
<boh> ok danke ... 
<Der-Sebo> im header der email werden ja die zustellungen  eingtragen per received, wenn ich danach filter nimmt er den letzten eintrag, benötige aber den ersten ist das möglich?
<dc5ala> jan77, würd mal compiz* Verzeichnisse in ~/.config/ und ~/.gconf/apps/ umbennen, ob das was ändert
<Der-Sebo> oder gibt es einen anderen room, der sich mit mailserver beschäftigt?
<LetoThe2nd> boh: wie gesagt - mal die üblichen quellen durchforsten, im zweifelsfall im kernel/dev kanal nachfragen ob da was bekannt ist. weil kein dev richtet probleme, von denen er nichts weiss.
<boh> wie gesagt es ist ein kernel problem der auch schon gemeldet wurde und von ubuntu als high eingestuft wurde ... den fix habe ich schon versucht wie geschrieben leider ohne  erfolg, darum frage ich nach unkunventionellen möglichkeiten 
<LetoThe2nd> boh: wenn ein fix bekannt ist, der bei dir aber nicht funktioniert bist du definitiv am besten damit dran, mit den kerneldevs/maintainers direkt kontakt auszunehmen.
<LetoThe2nd> boh: #ubuntu-kernel, link zum fix plus hardwareinformationen bereithalten :-)
<koegs> "nur noch x Stunden" impliziert bei mir irgendwie, dass es mit ner älteren Kernel-Version keine Probleme gibt?
<boh> danke ... kernel dev ... ich bin im irc nicht so bewandert
<LetoThe2nd> boh: wir haben da halt schlicht keine eingriffsmöglichkeiten. aber die leute, die in dem channel rumschwirren sind sicher gut informiert, bzw. können vermutlich eine aussage treffen.
<boh> super .. das ist support ;) danke cu
<leonardo_> hi, ich habe ein problem mit der xorg.conf!
<Der-Sebo> brauche hilef
<Der-Sebo> hilfe
<deem> ,geduld? Der-Sebo 
<shetlandpony> Der-Sebo: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Der-Sebo> entschuldigung
<Der-Sebo> gibt es einen raum der sich mit mailserver beschäftigt?
<dc5ala> Der-Sebo, kannst es mal in #ubuntu-server probieren
<Der-Sebo> danke
<Der-Sebo> wie komm ich den dort hin? sorry kenn leider nur diesen raum hier 
<Der-Sebo> schon gut habs
<koegs> boh: bitte ohne qry, danke
<koegs> und wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, scheint es mit 10.04 keine Probleme zu geben, also empfehle ich die LTS weiter zu verwenden bis das Problem gefixed ist
<boh> lol sry wollte deinen namen kopieren  mein fehler ;) 
<koegs> ich habe hier ein "screen" laufen, in einer der konsolen habe ich eine tote SSH-Verbindung, ein Timeout scheint nicht zu greifen, wie kann ich diese konsole "reanimieren"?
<boh> koegs das war meine überlegung ;) ich denke das hilft habe nicht weiter denn der kernel wird sicher mit updates angehoben oder sehe ich das falsch ?
<boh> *hilft aber nicht weiter
<koegs> nein, innerhalb der Ubuntu-Versionen wird normalerweise kein komplett neuer Kernel benutzt
<boh> ok ... dann bin ich mal off und werde das testen.. danke noch mal für den support... 
<jan77> dc5ala: jetzt startet unity wieder! allerdings ist das fensterverschieben jetzt ungewöhnlich langsam und ruckelt auch
<dc5ala> jan77, hast auch mal mit anderen Benutzerkonto probiert?
<jan77> nein
<dc5ala> jan77, wär mal einen Versuch wert
<jan77> dc5ala: es wirkt tatsächlich ein bisschen schneller mit einem nackten benutzer, allerdings reagiert gnome3 subjektiv besser als unity
<dc5ala> jan77, kann aber immer noch keinen Zusammenhang zwischen deiner Installation der Gnome-Shell und diesem Problem finden
<beaver74> Ist es möglich die verwendete Spannung der CPU in /proc oder /sys auszulesen?
<jan77> da ist wahrscheinlich auch keiner :-)
<dc5ala> jan77, was hast du für einen Grafiktreiber installiert?
<jan77> gar keinen, ich habe ein altes thinkpad t60p mit irgendeiner radeon mobility - die läuft out-of-the-box mit dem radeon treiber
<El_Presidente> hat sich bei ubuntu 11.10 das laden automatische laden von modulen geändert? oder ist nur einfach keine /etc/modules da?
<dc5ala> jan77, und das war auch mal performant?
<ppq> El_Presidente: kannst du einfach anlegen
<El_Presidente> ppq, danke
<jan77> dc5ala: naja, zumindest performanter als jetzt
<El_Presidente> ich hab nämlich ein problem mit vt-d und xen, der läd einfach net xen-pciback :(
<dc5ala> jan77, sonst würd ich mal mein Glück mit dem fglrx-Treiber versuchen
<jan77> dafür ist der chip zu alt...
<dc5ala> jan77, kannst mal schauen, was genau das für einer ist, z.B. lshw -c display
<jan77> anscheinend ist einfach das eye-candy von unity teurer als das der gnome shell
<jan77> dc5ala: das ist ein FireGL V5250 (M66)
<jan77> der ist aber schon seit längerem nicht mehr im proprietären treiber drin
<subz3r0> moin
<subz3r0> hab gerade enigmail für thunderbird installiert. Schlüssel erzeugt. Email geschrieben, unterschrieben und verschickt. Leider werde ich nicht nach dem Passwort, welches ich bei der Schlüsselerstellung angelegt habe, gefragt
<subz3r0> enigmail zeigt mir folgendes an: http://pastebin.com/nHSsmMyU
<jan77_> subz3ro: dann melde dich noch mal ab und an, vielleicht ist das pw noch im cache oder nimmst du einen keyagent?
<subz3r0> nein, so weit ich weiss nicht
<subz3r0> wollte eigentlich den cache von enigmail nutzen. Habs da auf 15 mins gestellt, allerdings schert den das recht wenig
<subz3r0> jan77_, geht das auch ohne abmelden? Also per command line den cache von (wasauchimmer) löschen und gucken ob er dann nen passwort will?
<jan77_> bestimmt, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie :-)
<LupusE> hi
<subz3r0> lo
<mitarbeiter> hallo
<mitarbeiter> ich ein großes problem mit iscsi... es ist einscheinen verbunden, kann ich aber damit nichts machen
<mitarbeiter> es erstellt den /dev/sg2 aber wird keine  /dev/sdx gemacht
<TheInfinity> mitarbeiter: und du hast entweder ubuntu oder debian. aber crossposten macht grade bei solchen themen ziemlich wenig sinn.
<mitarbeiter> und scheint als nicht ready
<TheInfinity> (mal davon abgesehen ist es unhöflich den supportern gegenüber)
<mitarbeiter> ja es ist nur... ich bin grad in windows... da kenne ich mich net aus... und an anfang dachte ich dass keiner mich lesen konnte... außerdem war ich nie auf debian.de
<mitarbeiter> außerdem da stehts "irc is just a google frontend with more insults"
<subz3r0> lol
<mitarbeiter> ja... da habe ich mich net so gut gefühlt... und ja es ist ein debian server.... aber ich war immer in ubuntu deswegen
<TheInfinity> mitarbeiter: also solltest du debian support suchen. ubuntu hat andere kernelversionen, andere softwareversionen, andere kernel patches, ... etc.
<mitarbeiter> ok... danke
<jokrebel> hi
<subz3r0> moin jokrebel 
<olli23> Hallo, ich habe ein kleinen Intel Atom PC auf dem Ubuntu Server 11.04 läuft, leider werden trotz gebootetem pae Kernel nicht die vollen 4GB zur Verfügung gestellt (nur 3,5), woran kann das liegen?
<TheInfinity> olli23: grafikkarte, berechnung, ...
<subz3r0> ist bei mir auch so mit der 64bit version(10.10, 11.04 u. 11.10)
<olli23> Also die Grafikkarte hab ich im BIOS schon auf 64MB limitiert, ich hab den Wert durch htop ermittelt
<olli23> subz3r0: War die Antwort auf mich bezogen?
<TheInfinity> olli23: da der ram als shared memory für alles mögliche fungiert bei solchen boards und da die berechnung mehr zufall als was anderes ist ... *schulterzuck* :)
<subz3r0> olli23, ja
<subz3r0> allerdings bei nem quad core hier( kein atom )
<olli23> ok,Danke ..ich dachte schon ich hätte was verheizt
<TheInfinity> verheizt? Oo
<olli23> "Was falsch eingestellt" ;)
<subz3r0> schau mal unter system-information, da sollte eigentlich 4 gigs bzw. 3,9 stehen
<subz3r0> in der systemüberwachung zeigt er mir halt nur 3,5 gigs an
<olli23> subz3r0: Hab keine grafische Oberfläche mitinstalliert, aber /proc/meminfo sagt bei mir auch ungefähr 3,6GB
<subz3r0> kannst ja mal memcheck drüber-rattern lassen
<olli23> Noch ne Frage, nach erfolgreichem Einloggen erscheint immer ne Nachricht das ich keine (neuen) Mails habe, da ich sowieso keine Mails dort nutze möchte ich das abschalten, habe auch schon entsprechendes pam Modul auskommentiert, nur bringen tut es anscheinend nichts, weiß jemand Rat?
<olli23> Ich finde in sonstiges bashrc's und /etc/profile nichts was die meldung auslösen könnte
<dakira> olli23: ich glaube das kommt aus der "message of the day" (MOTD)
<Longbottom> olli23: Wenn "env | grep -i mail" etwas ausspuckt, dann suche mal MAIL in der man-page von bash.
<olli23> ok mach ich
<olli23> Ich hab ne neue Festplatte die alle user benutzen können sollen, also hab ich in der /etc/fstab halt das Gerät mit den Optionen auto,gid=1004,umask=002 angegeben. Bei einem mount -a verweigert mount die aktion mit der Begründung das gid=1004 keine gültige Option sei
<olli23> Ich hab extra in die manpage geguckt, und da ist es auch genauso beschrieben, ich verstehe das nicht, liegt es am Dateisystem? Ist ext4
<Longbottom> olli23: gid ist auch nicht unter den mount-Optionen von ext4. siehe: man mount
<Longbottom> olli23: Du kannst mittels chown die Gruppe eines Verzeichnisses setzen. Eventuell ist auch das sticky bit interressant für dich. Siehe: man chmod
<olli23> Longbottom: ok, ich hatte nur im Vorfeld immer beobachtet das wenn ich am Verzeichnis wohin gemountet werden soll die Rechte mit chown anpasse, werden die beim Mounten direkt wieder durch root:root ausgetauscht, deswegen hab ichs gleich so probiert über Optionen in der fstab
<Longbottom> olli23: Das liegt am Filesystem. Salopp gesagt: Bei Windows-Dateisystemen stimmt deine Beobachtung, aber Unix/Linux-Dateisysteme kennen Gruppen und Rechte.
<olli23> Longbottom: ah ok, das stimmt, bei meinen ntfs Partitionen war mir das aufgefallen, das erklärt natürlich einiges, dann werd ich das mal mit chmod probieren
<leonardo__> Hello! I have an EDID problem! How I can manually add resolutions? And are there any programs to automatically switch from notebook display to desktop monitor?
<k1l> ,german? leonardo__ 
<shetlandpony> leonardo__: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<leonardo__> Okay, entschuldigt.
<jan77_> wie verändere ich denn die anzahl der arbeitsflächen bei unity?
<leonardo__> Ich habe ein EDID Problem. Mir fehlt die Auflösung 1280x720, wie kann ich diese einstellen?
<jan77_> leonardo__: da musst du die xorg.conf editieren - gib mal "man xorg.conf" auf der console ein
<yacoov>   
<yacoov>     
<jan77_> nutzt hier wirklich keiner mehr als vier arbeitsflächen??
<LetoThe2nd> jan77_: 20, aber nicht bei unity -)
<Haraldo> jan77_, ich nutze 8, unter Xubuntu.
<jan77_> ach, mann... ;-)
<k1l> jan77_: mal im ccsm geguckt?
<Heart|> hi
<k1l> jan77__: mal im ccsm geguckt? unter general options
<Heart|> hab xubuntu installiert... wenn ich nun meine alte digicam per usb anstecke passiert gar nichts!?
<Heart|> fehlt mir noch ein paket?
<k1l> Heart|: was soll denn passieren? guck/zeig mal dmesg nach dem du sie angesteckt hast (zeigen im nopaste)
<Heart|> das ist es ja... habs mit tail -f mitlaufen lassen
<Heart|> cam eingesteckt
<Heart|> nichts in dmesg
<Heart|> und die cam hat definitiv in allen 20 vorher installierten distribution funktioniert (wurde als laufwerk etc erkannt)
<OnePointZero> Heart|: hast du die digicam auch an, respektive stromversorgung?
<Heart|> klar
<OnePointZero> Heart| : wird sie unter lsusb aufgeführt?
<Jefo> hallo. kann mir jemand sagen ob man nachträglich den veränderlichen teil einer usbinstallation vergrößern kann?
<Heart|> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 040a:0570 Kodak Co. DX6340
<Heart|> ja
<Heart|> hab "camera" paket installiert.... ist zwar mega hässlich, aber hat mir die bilder von der cam geholt
<Heart|> aber komisch... kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass es per default auf xubuntu hierfür nichts gibt bzw nichts passiert, wenn ein digicam eingesteckt wird?
<k1l> Heart|: doch
<k1l> gibt ne menge dienste, die in gnome z.b. integriert sind bzw in den dateimanager
<Heart|> aber es passiert definitiv nichts, wenn ich die cam anstecke und im dateimanager ist links auch kein neues laufwerk drin
<Orcor> habe mir mal openSUSE-11.2-KDE4-LiveCD-i686 geladen kann ich das irgend wie auf USB stick machen?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Solltest Du das nich besser die Suse-Leute fragen?
<Orcor> kenne ich denn Raum nicht
<k1l> Orcor: welcher raum in welchem irc-netzwerk schaust du bitte auf deren seite nach
<Orcor> hmm habe gedacht die sind auch in freenode
<Orcor> ok danke 
<deem> ubuntu istnicht freenode
<validuntilmonday> nabend
<validuntilmonday> ich teste gerade 11.10 in der vm
<validuntilmonday> jedoch scheint der grafiktreiber probleme zu machen
<validuntilmonday> auf jedenfall wird nicht regelmäßig aktualisiert, so das sich änderungen erst zeigen, wenn andere Interfaceaktionen ausgeführt werden
<dAnjou> und die frage?
<validuntilmonday> naja, gibt es dafür eine Lösung?
<dAnjou> validuntilmonday: teste es in ner livecd. ne VM spiegelt in keinem fall das reale verhalten deines rechners wider.
<validuntilmonday> naja ich hatte nicht ernsthaft vor ubuntu zu verwenden
<validuntilmonday> ich wollte es mir nur mal angucken
<koegs> das problem mit dem Virtualbox Grafiktreiber und nicht aktualisiertem bildschirm habe ich hier auch, aber war mir nie wichtig genug da nachzuforschen
<koegs> weil der 3D-Support in meinen Augen immer noch experimentell ist
<validuntilmonday> also liegt es an der vm und nicht an ubuntu?
<koegs> nicht direkt, nein, mag ein zusammenspiel von VM, VM-Grafiktreiber und Ubuntu sein, aber das ist kein generelles problem in ubuntu
<basti> abend. ist es möglich die anderen gemounteten partitionen aus dem unity startmenu zu entfernen? und falls ja, wie?
<jokrebel> basti: In der fstab auskomentieren vielleicht?
<basti> nicht so der plan. gemountet sollen sie ja werden. nur halt nicht in dem menu angezeigt
<lumbas1> Hallo, kann man es irgendwie einrichten, dass ich egal in welchem Programm ich bin, per Shortcut ein Nautilus Fenster bekomme?
<hdp_> lumbas1, abhängig von deiner eingesetzten Desktop-Umgebung kannst du das bspw. unter "Keyboard Shortcuts" einstellen.
<basti> juhu. ich habe mir eben mal den ccsm angeschaut, um zu überprüfen, ob man damit die partitionen ausblenden kann. da bin ich in das menu plugins gegangen, der bildschrim wackelte und jetzt ist die statusleiste oben weg und das unity menu ebenso. wie bekomme ich den spaß zurück. ich kann auch zB nichts mehr mit alt+f2 aufrufen
<lumbas1> hdp_ wo finde ich das? ich habe den alten gnome deskto
<lumbas1> p
<basti> wo wird denn das alles definiert? auch nach einem ab-/anmelden sehe ich nichts. bin froh, dass da wenigstens nautilus gestartet wird, so dass ich programme starten kann...
<hdp_> Wie wäre es mit "Preferences"?
<basti> ach. nur haabe ich ja nichts geändert, sondern bin nur auf den reiter plugins gegangen
<basti> aha. anscheindend gab es seltsame kompatibilitätsprobleme mit diversen pulgins. daraufhin hat sich das unity deaktiviert. nachdem ich es wieder aktiverte musste ich so ca. 10 probleme durchklicken und dann ging es wieder. immer wieder was neues....
<basti> ich habe zwar keine ahnunh, was ich jetzt alles deaktiviert habe, aber das werde ich wohl noch merken, wenn ich etwas vermisse
<basti> aber danke für die kompetente hilfe hdp_ 
<hdp_> Was ich schrieb war für lumbas1 gedacht.
<ohhi> nabend , dumme frage : wie guck ich nach wie viel ghz der prozzesor hat ?
<basti> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<basti> und noch viel mehr
<bekks> cat /proc/cpuinfo zeigt Dir, mit wieviel Hz der Prozessor aktuell getaktet ist.
<bekks> Aber es zeigt Dir, welcher Prozessor verbaut ist, wodurch man dann die Möglichkeit hat, die genauen Daten beim Hersteller zu suchen.
<ohhi> thx
<gilbster> hallo, meine uhr in unity ist verschwunden, das einzige programm dass ich vor kurzem entfernt habe war evolution. wie kriege ich die uhr wieder zurück?
<ppq> gilbster: an evolution hängt ein kalender mit dran, den auch die uhr einsetzt, daher hat es die mit runtergerissen
<gilbster> okay, dann installier ich evolution eben nach
<gilbster> danke
<gilbster> oder brauch ich nur bestimmte teile von evolution?
<Haraldo> Merkwürdig, Evolution war das erste was ich deinstallierte, Uhr samt Kalender blieb.
<basti> gilbster, probier mal indicator-datetime. danach ab-/anmelden
<gilbster> danke basti 
<kevin> Hallo, wie kann ich bei Ubuntu 11.10 Links die Leiste deaktivieren um auf classic umzusteigen?
<Guest21853> Verbraucht mir leider zu viel leistung deshalb bleibt bei meinem Browser ein paar mal das Fenster eingefroren wenn zu viel lädt
<k1l> Guest21853:  wohl nicht die release notes gelesen?
<gilbster> okay, das paket evolution-data-server wird wohl für die uhr gebraucht, wird auch mit indicator-datetime als abhängigkeit mitinstalliert. danke nochmals ! :)
<Guest21853> leider nein :D
<k1l> Guest21853: versuch mal xubuntu oder lubuntu
<Guest21853> danke
<k1l> gnome2 aka ubuntu-classic gibts nicht mehr
<Guest21853> so siehts aus, vielen dank
<TigerDuck> Guten Abend
<jokrebel> gn8
<Arch-vile7> Ist es unter 11.10 Unity möglich, die Anzahl der Arbeitsflächen einzustellen (statt den Standard 4)?
<k1l> im ccsm kann  man das
<spY|da> gibts eigentlich einen platz wo man sehen kann welche pakete wann geupdated wurden, nicht im system sondern im repo?
<k1l> spY|da: launchpad würde mir da einfallen :)
<TigerDuck> Wurde an Pulseaudio und/oder ALSA etwas grundlegendes geändert in 11.10?
<TigerDuck> Mit dem DistUpgrade ist meine Audio-Config völlig verändert
<Arch-vile7> Ich habe im CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager geschaut, aber es nicht gefunden. Ich hätte es z.B. unter Expo erwartet.
<k1l> Arch-vile7: general settings
<basti> es kommt ab und an vor, leider nicht reproduzierbar, dass das unity startmenu nicht aufpoppt. dann muss ich alle fenster schließen/größe ändern. woran könnte das liegen?
<basti> ist zb jetzt gerade der fall. das doofe ding will nicht rauskommen...
<basti> in dem "erweiterte einstellungen" tool kann ich nicht alles sehen und das fenster lässt sich auch nicht vergrößern (http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/bildschirmfotoam2011101.png/) woran liegt das denn nun wieder?
<basti> na toll. noch mal gestartet - jetzt geht es. nervt langsam alles etwas....
<k1l> basti: du kannst sonst auch alle fenster mit alt und der mittleren maustaste vergrößern
<basti> das fenster hat auf nichts reagiert.
<basti> und tut es auch jezt auch nicht - nur ist jetzt alles zu sehen.
<basti> aber dieser fehler, die mal auftreten und mal nicht, sind einfach doof. vor allem das mit dem startmenu
<basti> von einer session zur anderen geht es, dann wieder nicht
<Arch-vile7> k1l: danke für den Tipp. Beim Rumstellen ist nichts passiert, vielleicht hilft neu anmelden. Bye
<kempo> hallo zusammen
<basti> wie/wo kann ich einstellen, dass ich fesnter nicht automatisch vergrößern, wenn sie in das ober panel kommen?
<kempo> mein server hat ein load average von durschnittlich mehr als 9.0. wie kann ich feststellen, WAS genau der auslöser ist?
<basti> kempo, top?
<kempo> ja das zeigt mir an das es keine cpu ist 
<kempo> ram ist auch ok 
<klepto80> nabend
<ring0> kempo, iotop?
<bekks> kempo: Nopaste mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a und ps aux
<basti> wenn ich im ccsm den reveal mode von unity shell auf bottom stelle, sollte das startmenu dann nicht auch unten sein, oder was soll mir dieser menupunkt sagen?
<basti> schon gut. wiki lesen hilft...
<kempo> ring0 Total DISK READ: 13.42 M/s | Total DISK WRITE: 0.00 B/s
<kempo> bekks: Distributor ID:	Debian
<kempo> Description:	Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.1 (squeeze)
<kempo> Release:	6.0.1
<kempo> Codename:	squeeze
<k1l> ,nopaste? kempo 
<shetlandpony> kempo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<k1l> kempo: und mit nem debian server wendest du dich bitte an den debian support
<kempo> shetlandpony: ja sorry stimmt.
<bekks> kempo: Kein Ubuntu, kein Support. :)
<basti> wie bekomme ich denn aus dem Message-Indikator die status geschichten wie verfügbar, abwesend usw raus? in /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications ist nur noch der thunderbird eintrag
<dAnjou> basti: welche desktop-umgebung? es gibt inzwischen 6
<basti> gnome3
<dAnjou> gibt es da vielleicht ein paket "indicator-messages"?
<dAnjou> das musste ich zumindest hier bei natty deinstallieren
<basti> ja, aber ich hätte halt gerne die thunderbird meldungen. das braucht, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, doch auch dieses paket, oder?
<basti> wenn ich da paket deinstallieren würde, kann ich prüfen was passiert, ohne mich ab-/anzumelden? sprich was muss neu gestartet werden, dass so eine änderung übernommen wird?
<kempo> bekks: auf debian aufbauen und dann noch drüber meckern? ;)
<bekks> ,ot? kempo Das wird nur nebenan diskutiert, wenn überhaupt.
<shetlandpony> kempo Das wird nur nebenan diskutiert, wenn ueberhaupt.: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<dAnjou> basti: das weiß ich bei gnome 3 nich
<dAnjou> bei gnome2 konnte man das panel killen
<basti> wie heißt denn der prozess?
<k1l> gnome-panel
<basti> ok, das ist der bei gnome3 nicht
<basti> unity-panel-ser <- das ist er
<basti> lässt sich nur nicht mehr starten ;)
<Cyber1005> huhu, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein backup vom thunderbird mache?
<basti> Cyber1005, .thunderbird kopieren
<Cyber1005> ist das genauso wie bei firefox wo es da einen profilordner gibt?
<bekks> Ja.
<basti> genau, in dem fall halt .thunderbird und nicht .mozilla/blablub
<Cyber1005> ok danke. ich hab gehört unity wird in 12.04 eingeführt in die lts hab ich da was verkehrtes gehört?
<k1l> Cyber1005: unity ist schon eingeführt
<bekks> Cyber1005: Wurde bereits in 11.10 eingeführt.
<Cyber1005> naja wußte halt nicht ob es gleich in die lts version mit rein kommt
<bekks> Es wird in die 12.04 kommen - aber es ist schon da.
<Cyber1005> ok dann werde ich mal 11.10 installieren und mich mal einarbeiten
<Cyber1005> gibt es ne alternative um an alsa unter 11.10 dran zu kommen oder mit nem fronted? habe auf 10.04 immer den gnome alsa mixer verwendet
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-19
<C_A_M> moin
<C_A_M> beim installieren von aktualisierungen werde ich garnicht mehr nach dem passwort gefragt. ist das so richtig ? ubuntu 11.10
<Kawada> Morgen.
<Kawada> Schon jemand Online?
<erle-> jo
<Kawada> :).
<Kawada> Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand Helfen... Ich bin ehemaliger OpenSUSE Nutzer. Nach dem sich bei Ubuntu soviel getan hat habe ich mich kurzer Hand Entschlossen Ubuntu 11.10 mal auf die Platte zu machen.
<Kawada> Was ich aber Vermisse ist ein Grafischer Bootloader :(. Nun habe ich gestern Im Netz mal Gesucht und bin auf den Burg Manager gestoßen.
<Kawada> Trotz mehrmaliger Installation (nach Video und Anleitung) habe ich Ihn nicht zum Laufen bekommen.
<Kawada> Kennt sich hier zufällig jemand mit der Installation unter 11.10 aus?
<dreamon_> Hast hier schon geschaut -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/super-boot-manager
<dreamon_> Zwar nicht für 11.10 .. aber eventuell findest dich da zurecht
<Kawada> Ich Probiere den weg mal...
<Kawada> Wäre klasse wenn es geht.
<BigKing> guten morgen, habe Probleme beim Sound.
<BigKing> Meldung: Abspielgerät "Dummy-Ausgabe" funktioniert nicht. Es wird auf "Radeon HD 3870 Audio Device Digital Stereo (HDMI)" ausgewichen.
<BigKing> egal welcher Ausgang... kein Ton aus dem Lautsprecher.
<BigKing> entsprechende Dmesg-Ausgaben sind hier: allgemeine komplette Dmesg http://pastebin.com/nYuSZ8ts
<BigKing> Sound-Suche: http://pastebin.com/pQr0y3Fa und suche nach Fail: http://pastebin.com/P2VUahtG
<BigKing> kann mir jemand helfen, wo das Problem liegt?
<BigWookie> Hey kennt einer von euch n forensik tool mit dem ich ne datumsanalyse auf nen verzeichnissbaum machen kann ( sprich uebersichtlich dargestellt wann war was ) 
<LetoThe2nd> BigWookie: z.b. einfach rekursives ls mit zeiten und vollem pfad machen, und das dann nach datum sortieren.
<LetoThe2nd> BigWookie: nötige kommandos: ls, sort. beide haben manpages :-)
<BigWookie> LetoThe2nd: jap ist aber ne menge aufwand, hab grad im forum gluecklicherweise n schnipsel gefunden find . -exec ls -dhla {} \; | sort -k6
<LetoThe2nd> BigWookie: genau das selbe in grün, dir hat nur jemand das lesen der manpages abgenommen ;-)
<BigWookie> jap
<BigWookie> genau das ^^
<sash_>  ls -al --full-time <3
<BigWookie> brauchs aber rekursiv
<sash_> BigWookie: Ehm, ja. ls kann rekursiv agieren.
<dc5ala> BigWookie, by find gibts auch noch nen Parameter zum Einschränken der Zeitstempel, -mmin, -amin ...
<k1l> ls hat ne option für rekursiv. reicht ein blick in die manpage
<BigWookie> :D so jetzt haben wir 3 von 100+ wegen abgedeckt 
<k1l> und imho ist das mehr bash-scripting
<LetoThe2nd> ist ja auch egal. er/sie ist faul, aber glücklich, ticket gelöst, alles gut. prost.
<BigWookie> ich hatte auch eher an was gedacht was mir mehr informationen ausspuckt ( deshalb forensik tools ) aber das wird auch gehen
<breaker313> moin
<Haraldo> Moin.
<BigWookie> ps: ls -r bringt mir nicht absolut recursiv die datein geordnet sondern nur ordner nach zeit geordnet und deren inhalt
<geser> -r =! -R
<sash_> Aber hallo !=
<BigWookie> xD sorry ja 
<BigWookie> ls -lRt
<BigWookie> meint ich
<sash_> Ja, manchmal macht Groß- und Kleinschreibung echt Sinn, wa?
<BigWookie> ich habs richtig eingegeben nur hier falsch eingetippt sonst waer da gar keine rekursion
<IchGucksLive> Guten morgen wird ein usb 1.1 gerät immer auf einen 1.1er Bus gelegt egal wie ich es am pc einstecke ?
<sash_> Und ls -alR --full-time ~/Documents macht bei mir genau das, was ich erwarte.
<sash_> ,plenk? IchGucksLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGucksLive, Plenk [aka plenken] ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken.
<BigWookie> sash_: ich will aber egal wo die datei wissen wo sie relativ zum rest zeitlich liegt
<LetoThe2nd> IchGucksLive: kurze antowrt: nein.
<IchGucksLive> LetoThe2nd: Danke ic habe 8 USB buchsen und lsusb zeigt 4Bus 2x 1,1 und 2x2.0.Aber egal wo ich das Gerät einsteche immer die 1.1er Buse  
<sash_> BigWookie: Ja, das riecht jetzt langsam wirklich nach Shell-Scripting: Tipp: Mit find und -exec ls -al --full-time, wie du oben schon sagtest und dann nach der entsprechenden Spalte sortieren.
<dot8> Moin
<BigWookie> sash_: ich hab schon ganz oben ne loesung gepostet die funktioniert, danach kam nurnoch diskussion darueber ^^
<sash_> Dann hast du auch direkt die ganzen Pfade (relativ vom Startpunkt aus). z.B find ./Pictures/ -exec ls -al --full-time "{}" \; Kannst du dann ja auch in eine Datei schreiben und dann auswerten.
<sash_> Ach so.
<LetoThe2nd> IchGucksLive: wer sagt dir, dass die 2.0er busse auf den buchsen liegen? niemand. fakt ist: es kommt an den bus, an dem du's einsteckst. in zweifelsfall wird der bus eben gebremst. denk nach über: usb 1.1-gerät angesteckt an usb 3.0-buchse.
<BigWookie> sash_: :) trotzdem danke fuer die muehe
<dot8> kann ich mit dem Schalter -N bei tar auch Archive erstellen, die NUR Daten enthalten, die älter als 300 Tage sind?
<IchGucksLive> LetoThe2nd: ok ein USB stick an der gleichen buchse bekommt jedenfals den 2.0 bus .Dann iss das eben so 
<dot8> mit tar -N $(date -d "now 5 days ago" +%Y-%m-%d)  sicher ich ja daten die neuer als 5 Tage sind, ich brauche es andersrum, also älter...
<BigKing> Hallo, da in der Zwischenzeit mehr los war hier, frag ich nochmal nach, ob jmd eine Lösung für mein Soundproblem hat. dmesg komplett, grep nach Sound und Fail hatte ich ja bekannt gegeben...
<Haraldo> Guten morgen.
<signal0> hey. weis einer wie man die zeit beim switch von alt+tab bei mehreren fenstern eines tools umstellt? unity
<signal0> das dauert eeeewig.
<signal0> (gefühlt)
<nunatak> moin. gibt es für nautilus 3.2.0 (gnome 3, 11.10) eine funktionierende erweiterung um zusätzliche spalten anzuzeigen? metadaten (titel, album, interpret) von audiodateien etc.
<Menuhin> hi
<Menuhin> ne doofe frage 
<Menuhin> hat eckiga ne festnetz nummer
<signal0> ?
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<signal0> das ist wirklich ein wenig ne doofe frage. :>
<Haraldo> Ich bekomme unter 11.10 den Squeezebox-Server mit "localhost:9000" im Browser nicht angesteuert, Paket ist installiert, soll auch laufen, aber ich komme nicht hin.
<dc5ala> Haraldo, sicher, dass der auch rennt?
<grossing> wer sagt daß der läuft?
<Haraldo> ... ich ging schlicht davon aus, Paket geladen, installiert und dann wie gewohnt angesteuert.
<apollo13> guck mal mit netstat nach
<dc5ala> Haraldo, schau mal was "status squeezeboxserver" ausspuckt
<Haraldo> dc5ala: Okay, klassischer Anfängerfehler: Unknown job. Also ist der nicht mal an.
<geser> Haraldo: das bedeutet nur, dass upstart den nicht kennt
<dc5ala> Haraldo, ne, dann sagt er was anderes
<geser> versuch mal /etc/init.d/squeezeboxserver status
<signal0> (oder sonst mal klassisch die prozesstabelle ansteuern?)
<Haraldo> Moin Flauschi!
<ghostcube> xD 
<Haraldo> Prozesstabelle leer in der Richtung, ein Restart bzw. Start erfolgt ohne jede Fehlermeldung.
<geser> läuft es denn jetzt?
<Haraldo> geser, nein.
<apollo13> naja dass das nicht ordentlich rennt wundert mich nicht wenn man sich das script so anguckt^^
<Haraldo> apollo13, also besser 'Finger weg'? Oder gibt's da für 11.10 einen Workaround?
<signal0> http://forums.slimdevices.com/showthread.php?p=663508
<signal0> mal google benutzt? ;)
<apollo13> Haraldo: es ist von logitech, glaubst du wirklich dass die brauchbare software produzieren?!
<Haraldo> signal0, ja, aber scheinbar nicht gründlich genug, danke für den Link! :-)
<signal0> Downloaded and installed .deb package, happy to report all is well again with Ubuntu 11.10. Thank you for your help!
<signal0> Logitech Media Server Version: 7.7.0 - r33594 
<Haraldo> apollo13, hmm, zumindest mit der Hardware von denen fahre ich seit Jahren gut und gern.
<apollo13> qed, hardware != software
<signal0> scheint mit den paketen aus dem software center nicht zu gehen :)
<Haraldo> apollo13, achwas?! </loriot>
<Haraldo> signal0, ich lud es direkt von deren Seite.
<Haraldo> Na, das gehe ich erstmal an und durch, herzlichen Dank. c|_| für alle.
<signal0> For the moment the easiest way to get SBS running is to upgrade to a 7.7 beta
<Haraldo> signal0, danke, 7.7 läuft und ich gehe Google vesser bedienen lernen. :-)
<signal0> Haraldo: bitte. war bei mir übrigens der 1. link =)
<Haraldo> signal0, jaja, *noch* einen drauf. ;-) Wenn, dann blamiert man sich richtig. </ot>
<LetoThe2nd> kann man irgendwie 2 input streams diff'en oder muss man da immer den umweg über files gehen?
<LetoThe2nd> fürs protokoll: diff <($COMMAND1) <(COMMAND2), gefunden hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Tipps_und_Tricks
<captain> rcihte grad vpnc ein, kommt die vpnc.conf nach /etc oder /etc/vpnc?
<apollo13> im normalfall nennt man die <connection_ziel>.conf damit man sich auch auskennt wenn man mehr als eine verbindung hat und die gehört natürlich in letzteres ist aber genaugenommen egal wenn du mit dem kompletten pfad startest
<captain> wie verschiebt in der konsole eine datei?
<geser> mv (wie move)
<k1l> ,shell? captain 
<shetlandpony> captain, Shell ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell
<captain> für /etc/vpnc brauch man ja root rechte, muss ich dann noch die benutzerrechte der vpnc.conf ändern?
<geser> die sollte idealerweise nur von root lesbar sein, da dort unter Umständen ein Passwort drin steht (je nach Konfiguration)
<captain> wie setzt ich denn da die benutzerrechte dann?
<kraut> captain: mit chmod, chown oder chgrp
<k1l> captain: schau doch mal in den link, den dir der bot eben gab. da ist neben eine einführung auch eine befehlsübersicht mit erklärungen
<captain> jo guck ich grad nach
<captain> macht es ein unterschied, ob man den besitzer auf root ändert oder die benutzerrechte dementsprechend ändert?
<k1l> ja
<captain> was wäre sinnvoller?
<cnc-9-Achsen> guten tag. Kann ubuntu den stromverbrauch am usb messen ?
<LetoThe2nd> cnc-9-Achsen: faktisch nein.
<cnc-9-Achsen> k
<LetoThe2nd> cnc-9-Achsen: und, würds dir was ausmachen dich so im allgemeinen an einen nick zu halten?
<cnc-9-Achsen> an verschiedenen orten mit verschiedenen rechnern 
<LetoThe2nd> cnc-9-Achsen: ich bitte trotzdem darum. es verwirrt schlicht alle supporter.
<cnc-9-Achsen> ok
<wehe> Hallo, ich scheine ein Grafikproblem mit oneiric ocelot zu haben. Von der Installations-CD funktionierts einwandfrei; die Installierte Variante zeigt auf X nur Flackern, auf den terminals (Strg-Alt-F1...) nur schwarz.
<wehe> Ich habe gerade versucht mir das X-Log anzusehen. Werde aber nicht so recht schlau daraus.
<k1l> welche graka? welcher treiber?
<wehe> k1l: eine Radeon 6870, Treiber einen Moment
<k1l> ,ati? wehe 
<shetlandpony> wehe, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<k1l> die livecd nutzt AFAIK die proprietären treiber um dem user da probleme zu ersparen. vlt musst du den mal probieren.
<fedcab> k1l: Wenn ich in Xorg.0.log '/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so' finde, dann wohl radeon - das kann aber eigentlich nicht richtig sein, oder?
<fedcab> k1l: wehe ist fedcab
<k1l> verswuch doch mal den fglrx
<k1l> aber ati ist sonst nicht meine baustelle
<signal0> irgendwelche negative erfahrungen mit dejadup?
<koegs> einfach den ATI-Treiber über Jockey installieren, der unterstützt iirc die 6870
<vevais> Hallo
<vevais> Ich habe gemerkt, dass meine Memory immer sehr ausgelastet ist und festgestellt, dass die swap-Patition immer zu 0,0% genutzt wird.
<vevais> Was kann denn da schief gelaufen sein?
<vevais> In der fstab ist die swap richtig eingebunden, wie ich denke.
<vevais> Der Eintrag: UUID=ebf27378-27e0-49e2-95ea-e9508deae586 none            swap    sw              0       0
<vevais> Die gleiche UUID gibt mir auch gParted an, und die Swap ist bei gParted auch als "aktiviert" markiert.
<LetoThe2nd> vevais: zu 95% wahrscheinlichkeit verwechselst du speicherbenutzung und speicherbelegung (durch caches etc.)
<k1l> zeig mal nen "free -m" in nem nopaste bitte
<k1l> vevais: und wenn du keine ssd verbaut hast würde ich auf swap verzichten wollen, weil das echt ne ganz schöne bremse ist.
<k1l> (wobei man ne ssd ja auch nicht kaputtschreiben will)
<vevais> http://pastebin.de/19432
<vevais> ssd?
<beaver74> vevais, ist doch super, der RAM ist belegt, dazu ist er im Rechner, die SWAP wird nicht genutzt.. alles wunderbar :)
<k1l> vevais: schau mal in die 2. zeile. es werden nur 991 benutzt. der rest sind bischen buffer und viel cache
<vevais> Aber der ist oft so bei 60%... obwohl ich außer Firefox (mit 2-3 Tabs) und gnome-Shell nichts offen habe
<vevais> Ah, ok
<k1l> vevais: ram ist da um benutzt zu werden. wenn der halbe ram frei ist, kommt da cache rein, damit die programme schneller starten etc.
<vevais> Mich machte das nur stutzig, da unter Windows mit selben Programmien nie eine so hohe Auslastung der Memory war.
<vevais> Danke fuer den Hinweis.
<vevais> :)
<vevais> -i
<vevais> Dann vllt. noch mal eine andere Frage: Hat schon jemand ein Workaround fuer den gnome-Terminal-Bug? Ich meine jenen, der den Terminal immer mit Menueleiste oeffnet, selbst wenn man ihn mit "--hide-menubar" oeffnet.
<k1l> mir war dieser nicht bekannt. aber man kann doch die config anpassen vom terminal
<vevais> Die speichert er leider nicht.
<k1l> dann stimmen sicher die rechte irgendwo nicht mehr
<dreamon> Würde so eine Tastatur mit Ubuntu gehen ? -> http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=SANDBERG+Pocket+Bluetooth+Keyboard+fuer+iPad+und+iPhone&x=0&y=0 
<shetlandpony> dreamon's url: http://tinyurl.com/5utzq6t | Amazon.de: SANDBERG Pocket Bluetooth Keyboard fuer iPad und iPhone
<dreamon> Ist eine Bluetooth Tastatur für IPad usw. wollte was fürs Tablet bestellen. Aber Ob die geht?
<k1l> dreamon: hardwareberatung im allgemeinen nebenan
<Guest17970> hi
<wehe> Wenn ich auf einem neu installierten oneiric ocelot nie bis zur Konsole und / oder X komme, welche logs schaue ich mir denn am besten an?
<Guest17970> ich habe einen ubuntu natty server - und habe das problem, dass AMS* in latex nicht funktioniert (brauche ich für math funktionen in mediawiki). laut doku muß man tetex-extra installieren, was es nicht mehr gibt. also habe ich folgende pakete installiert, die mir bei amsmath vorgeschlagen wurden: texlive-latex-base texlive-latex-extra texlive-math-extra
<Guest17970> leider geht AMS* trotzdem nicht. gibt es noch ein paket, dass ich übersehen habe?
<mrkramps> wehe: diverses in /var/log/ - z.B. dmesg, Xorg.log
<geser> Guest17970: welches tex-Paket brauchst du genau?
<Guest17970> genau das weiß ich leider nicht. in der anleitung steht, wenn dies geht aber das nicht, dann fehlt AMS* support
<Guest17970> und genau das verhalten habe ich
<Guest17970> das wiki kann <math> x + y </math>  es kann aber nicht: <math> x \implies y </math>
<geser> hast du einen Link zur Anleitung?
<Guest17970> http://nopaste.info/d163d55bc9.html
<Guest17970> das ist der relevante teil
<dc5ala> Guest17970, also ich bekomme hier ftp://ftp.ams.org/pub/tex/amslatex/math/testmath.tex compiliert
<Guest17970> und wie bringt mich das jetzt weiter? ;)
<geser> Guest17970: amsmath ist in texlive-latex-base enthalten und das hast du ja installiert
<Guest17970> hm.
<dc5ala> Guest17970, nuja, es würde sicherlich rummeckern, wenn das package nicht geben würde, Ausgabe zeigt mir z.B. /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/amsmath/amsmath.sty
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/texlive-latex-base  sagt auch, dass amsmath drin ist
<k1l> vlt passt deine schreibweise nicht zu der version die drin ist?
<Guest17970>  ls -hal /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/amsmath/amsmath.sty -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 78K 2006-08-27 20:26 /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/amsmath/amsmath.sty
<k1l> (oder du musst in latex erst das paket laden?)
<Guest17970> da ist die datei schonmal. muß www-data da vielleicht mehr als read können?
<geser> Guest17970: nein, read ist ausreichend
<mrkramps> sollte das nicht laut dieser anleitung, die du verlinkt hat, eher so aussehen: <math> x implies y </math>?
<Guest17970> mist ;)
<Guest17970> im paste fehlt der schrägstrich
<Guest17970> http://wiki.rc-network.de/index.php/Latex-test
<Guest17970> das is die testseite
<Guest17970> die einfache funktion geht, die beiden AMS* nicht
<Guest17970> ich finde auch in den logs keine hinweise auf ein problem
<mrkramps> Guest17970: ich würd's hier gerne gegenprüfen, habe aber leider keine ahnung von tex
<Guest17970> da sind wir schon 2
<Guest17970> ich hab halt das beispiel aus der readme genommen
<Cyber1005> unter was finde ich in 11.10 den bildschirm schoner?
<Guest17970> aber wir haben tonnenweise von dem latex zeugs - und nichts geht: http://wiki.rc-network.de/index.php/Kr%C3%A4fte_an_Tragfl%C3%A4chen#Verallgemeinerung_der_Resultate
<shetlandpony> Guest17970's url: http://tinyurl.com/3otoqu7 | Kräfte an Tragflächen – RC-Network Wiki
<Guest17970> da nach unten geht nichts vom dem, was "früher" mal ging.
<Guest17970> die werden wohl nicht den latex syntax komplett geändert haben
<mrkramps> fehlt dir vielleicht ein plugin für das wiki?
<Guest17970> ne, mediawiki kann das inzwischen out of the box
<Guest17970> früher gab es mal ein math plugin
<SeriousSammy> hab flogendes problem, nutze seid gestern kubuntu, allerdings wird mein Wlan netz nicht angezeigt, allle anderen schon
<Guest17970> omg, es geht.
<mrkramps> Guest17970: nu, klär uns auf ;)
<Guest17970> ich habe alles ausgebaut, was zu math gehört. wgmathpath usw. dann habe ich nur wgusetex auf true gesetzt und fertig
<Guest17970> die gesamte anleitung ist obsolete
<Guest17970> oida, meine nerven -_-
<Guest17970> do not RTFM ;)
<Guest17970> das war die lösung.
<ohhi> sagt mal wie aktivier ich opencl ?
<yacoov> ich moechte auch n voice
<jokrebel> hi
<yacoov> was muss man dafuer tun?
<LetoThe2nd> yacoov: bewähr dich 2, 3 jahre als supporter.
<signal0> ach, und wie hat das alamar verdient? ;)
<yacoov> oder gut kriechen?
<yacoov> :)
<LetoThe2nd> yacoov: nein.
<jokrebel> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<LetoThe2nd> kurzform: voice haben leute, die entweder hier op sind oder bekannt dafür sind, gut zusupporten und das auch über längere zeit getan haben. in dem fall ists dazu bei widersprüchlichen meinungen zu erkennen wer wohl eher recht hat.
<chille_> hallo, hab ubuntu 11.10 mit unity und ein paar programme die im Panel sein wollen... es gibt da folgende Anleitungen, aber mein Panel reagiert nicht auf rechtsklick: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome_panel
<jokrebel> unity =|= gnome
<k1l> chille_: die programme wollen im panel sein?
<chille_> ja, z.b. eines sollte die momentane cpu-geschwindigkeit oben anzeigen... 
<Ilian> Habe Ubuntu 10.04 und würde gerne Gnome3 ausprobieren. Im Ubuntu Software Center habe ich Version: 1:2.28+1ubuntu3 gefunden. Ist das das neue Gnome3?
<LetoThe2nd> Ilian: gnome3 wird vor 11.10 nicht unterstützt, ist bekannt dafür jede menge probleme gerade im zusammenspiel mit anderen installieren desktops zu machen, und wird daher ausdrücklich abgeraten.
<dc5ala> Ilian, nein, das ist Version 2.28
<k1l> Ilian: versuch doch mal ein 11.10 auf nem usbstick zum ausprobieren. ab 11.10 ist gnome3 in den paketquellen enthalten
<EiPott> ach
<EiPott> da sind wir schon beim thema, guten Tag allesamt - ich habe gnome3, ubuntu 11.10 und nachdem ich mit dem gnome-tweek-tool das theme geändert habe (glaube es war das fenster theme mit „gorilla“ im namen, zeigt mir mein ubuntu nur noch mein hintergrundbild und mein cursor an. Wie kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen?
<EiPott> bzw. wie kann ich im terminal das theme ändern?
<dc5ala> EiPott, wohl eher das Symbolthema?
<dc5ala> Gorilla kenn ich jetzt nur als Icons
<dc5ala> gabs aber auch so Fensterthema mit gelben Buttons? Aber ist schon uralt.
<EiPott> dc5ala: mh kann auch das symbolthema gewesen sein, jedenfalls direkt nachdem ich das eingestellt habe ging mein ubuntu halt nicht mehr richtig ... wie gesagt lediglich hintergrundbild und cursor
<dc5ala> EiPott, ich guck mal, wie das im gnome-tweak-tool heisst
<EiPott> dc5ala: vielen dank
<EiPott> dc5ala:  ich weiß´ zwar nicht wieso, aber wenn diese sicherung angeht, d.h. wenn man lange genug nicht am rechner war und das passwort eingeben muss, sieht alles aus wie normal, gibt man das passwort ein und bestätigt, kommt man allerdings wieder zum hintergrundbild+cursor.
<EiPott> rechtsklick funktioniert ebenfalls nicht 
<dc5ala> EiPott, hast du Gnome-Shell oder Unity?
<EiPott> dc5ala: ich habe seit gestern gnome3
<EiPott> unity habe ich vorher benutzt, ist immernoch drauf
<k1l> da wird wohl was im /home oder user einstellungen quer hängen.
<Ilian> LetoThe2nd: spricht denn irgendwas gegen ein upgrade aus der LTS auf die aktuelle Version und die Installation von Gnome3?
<EiPott> dc5ala: jetzt hat er mir angezeigt, dass er eine verbindung zum internet aufgebaut hat. wahnsinn. wie kann ich denn nun das vom terminal aus wieder ändern? in die konsole kommt man ja immer<...
<k1l> Ilian: ja, dass du jeden schritt einzeln machen müsstest: 10.04->10.10->11.04->11.10, zudem hast du dich ja mal für die LTS entschieden und willst jetzt wegen einem ausprobieren alles verwerfen?
<dc5ala> EiPott, leider noch nix gefunden hier, aber das Gorilla-Theme hab ich auf drauf ;)
<EiPott> uhi
<Ilian> k1l: Allgemeiner, was für vorteile hat eine LTS? Die LTS hatte ich installiert, weil sie aktuell war. 
<k1l> ,lts? Ilian 
<shetlandpony> Ilian, lts ist die Abkuerzung fuer Long-Term Support (langfristige Unterstuetzung) und wird durch ein LTS in der Versionsnummer gekennzeichnet. Derzeitige LTS-Versionen sind Ubuntu 8.04.4(Hardy Heron Point Four)(nur Serverversion) und Ubuntu 10.04.3(Lucid Lynx Point Three). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<EiPott> dc5ala: meine vermutung ist ja, dass ich das theme einfach nicht habe, es aber angezeigt wurde zum auswählen und der das jetzt nur nicht laden kann weil es halt nicht da ist
<EiPott> dc5ala: ist das gorillading jetzt ein iconset?
<Ilian> k1i: "Long Term Support"?
<dc5ala> EiPott, gibts beides, hatte das Fensterthema nur verdrängt ;)
<k1l> Ilian: klick den link vom bot
<dc5ala> EiPott, ich muss nur noch rausfinden, wo gnome3 das abspeichert
<EiPott> dc5ala: klingt spitzenmäßig :)
<yacoov> agilialinux
<EiPott> dc5ala: die gastsitzung funktioniert übrigens noch - bizarrerweise - aber da ist auch unity nur zu sehen :)
<Ilian> Ok, nutzt ihr die LTS-Version? Für welchen Zweck?
<alamar> für serversysteme
<alamar> lts versionen haben lange supportzeiten, dh. man hat ein stabiles environment mit sicherheitsupdates
<alamar> für die meisten(natürlich nicht alle) server ist das sehr wünschenswert
<alamar> (lange zeit eine gleichbleibende stabile umgebung zu haben, mit großer paketauswahl und sicherheitsupdates auf lange zeit)
<Ilian> Ich nutze Ubuntu als Desktop, würdet ihr mir zu LTS oder zu der aktuellen Version von Ubuntu raten?
<k1l> Ilian: hat du den artikel gelesen?
<alamar> dir würde wohl vermutlich eher die aktuelle version besser passen.. aber das kannst nur du selbst entscheiden
<Ilian> k1l: Ja, aber mir ist unklar was die beste Entscheidung für mich als Desktopuser ist? Eine nicht LTS hat wenn ich das richtig verstehe doch auch sichere Software oder nicht? Ich benötige auch Univers-Pakete.
<dc5ala> EiPott, dauert nur etwas :p Bin schon mal soweit: gsettings list-keys org.gnome.desktop.interface, muss nur noch das Fensterthema finden ;)
<dc5ala> EiPott, in der zwischenzeit kannst aber mal nach deinem icon-Theme sehen: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme
<k1l> Ilian: die nicht LTS versionen erhalten halt nicht lange offiziellen support, und so muss man nach 18Monaten upgraden. die LTS hat dafür nicht so aktuelle software, läuft dafür stabiler und erhält in der desktop version 3Jahre support. was du willst weisst nur du
<EiPott> dc5ala: muss ich das: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme ins terminal eingeben?
<dc5ala> EiPott, jup
<EiPott> dc5ala: ok, einen moment
<Ilian> k1l: und wenn ich universe als Paketquelle freischalte ist das problematisch?
<Cyber1005> kann mir jemand kurz sagen wie der befehl lautet um die sitzungs anzeige aus dem panel unter ubuntu zu entfernen?
<k1l> Ilian: univers hat mit dem releasezyklus nichts zu tun
<Guest17970> danke nochmal für die hilfe, ich mach mal nen schuh. bb
<signal0> gibts beim neuen nautilus ne option, das man im ordner wieder "bla" tippen kann und der sucht danach?
<signal0> also suchen, wählt es direkt aus. wie vor 11.10
<Ilian> k1l: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support Unter "Grundsätzliches" im letzten Absatz verstehe ich das anders.
<k1l> Ilian: dann lies doch bitte mal im dort genannten artikel nach, was die univers paketquelle ist.
<k1l> das ist hier doch nicht ich sehe was was du nicht siehst.
<EiPott> dc5ala: ubuntu-mono-dark
<EiPott> war wohl doch kein gorillatheme.
<dc5ala> EiPott, gibts auch noch als Fensterthema, aber icons sind zumindest schon mal in Ordnung
<k1l> Ilian: um es nochmal kurz und knackig zu sagen: univers erhält von ubuntu _gar_ _keinen_ support. also ist es auch egal ob es 18monate keinen support oder 3 jahre keinen support bekommt.
<EiPott> dc5ala: super, und nun? nochmal checken mit window-theme
<EiPott> oder heißt das anders
<Ilian> k1l: Das hat einen Teil meiner Frage beantwortet. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass es sich dabei nicht  um gefährdete Software handelt, sondern sie nur von anderen Anbietern gepflegt wird?
<dc5ala> EiPott, habe hier aber was im gconf-editor gefunden. Probier mal das hier: gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/shell/windows/theme
<Ilian> k1l: gefährdete => sicherheitskritisch meinte ich.
<k1l> ja
<EiPott> dc5ala: ok
<Ilian> k1l: Ich glaube dann gedulde ich mich noch bis zum nächsten release, dann sollte ja einer Gnome3 Installation nichts im Wege stehen, oder?
<EiPott> dc5ala: achso, als ich mich im terminal eingeloggt habe mit meinem benutzernamen und passwort, kam: Failed to add entry for user karsten. (karsten ist mein username)
<k1l> Ilian: 12.04 wird die nächste LTS werden. dann kannst du auch direkt von 10.04 zu 12.04 upgraden
<Ilian> k1l: ... und Gnome3 austesten... 
<dc5ala> EiPott, das ist aber irgendwas anderes?
<k1l> Ilian: nochmal: wenn du _testen_ willst: nimm dir nen usbstick und installier doch da nen ubuntu 11.10 drauf. bevor du deinen ganzen pc umstellst und es dann noch gar nicht haben willst.
<EiPott> dc5ala: „GConf-WARNING **: Keine der aufgelösten Adressen sind schreibbar; die Konfigurationseinstellungen können nicht gespeichert werden AgingGorilla
<EiPott> aha, aginggorilla heißt das ding also., ja dc5ala das kam einfach nur so und ich habe nur keine ahnung was das bedeuten soll.
<dc5ala> EiPott, aha, war also ein anderer Gorilla, da gibts einmal AgingGorilla und nur Gorilla 
<EiPott> dc5ala: wer denkt sich bloß solche namen aus :D
<dc5ala> EiPott, gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/shell/windows/theme --type string "Ambiance"
<EiPott> dc5ala: „Keine der aufgelösten Adressen sind schreibbar; die Konfigurationseinstellungen können nicht gespeichert werden. Fehler beim Zuweisen des Wertes: Der bestehende, schreibgeschützte Wert konnte nicht überschrieben werden: Der Wert für »/desktop/gnome/shell/windows/theme« wird in einer nur lesbaren Quelle am Anfang Ihres Konfigurationspfades zugewiesen.“
<Question> Guten Nachmittag. Kann man auf der rechten Seite des Bildschirms, noch so eine Leiste machen/ haben ?
<dc5ala> EiPott, schau dir mal die Zugriffsrechts zu ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/shell/windows/%gconf.xml an
<EiPott> dc5ala: achso, davor stand noch: „(gconftool-2:887): GConf-WARNING **:“ - aber ich glaube das ist nicht so wichtig
<Question> schämt euch nicht zu antworten ^^
<dc5ala> EiPott, Zugriffsrechte*
<EiPott> dc5ala: dazu auch einfach nur den befehl eingeben?
<EiPott> dc5ala: Keine Berechtigung
<dc5ala> EiPott, ne, mittels ls -l die Datei vielleicht mal
<EiPott> dc5ala: bin aber auch nicht als superuser angemeldet
<EiPott> ich probiers mal mit sudo su und probier den befehl oben nochma aus
<dc5ala> EiPott, was für ein Befehl? das mit dem gconftool-2?
<EiPott> ja
<EiPott> dc5ala: ja, mit dem aMBIANCE
<EiPott> dc5ala: oder lieber nicht? doch wa
<dc5ala> EiPott, Dateirechte anschauen mit ls -l, der Datei die ich dir genannt habe
<EiPott> ok
<Question> Last Tab Standing
<Question> Guten Nachmittag. Kann man auf der rechten Seite des Bildschirms, noch so eine Leiste machen/ haben ?
<LetoThe2nd> Question: nein.
<EiPott> dc5ala: „-rw------- 1 karsten karsten 146 2011-10-19 00:30 /home/karsten/.gconf/desktop/gnome/shell/windows/%gconf.xml“
<LetoThe2nd> Question: und, mal so als tip: wenn man alle 3 oder 4 min wieder nölt, schafft man sich hier nicht direkt sympathien.
<dc5ala> EiPott, sieht erstmal nicht verkehrt aus von den Rechten her, eventuell ist sie beschädigt. Kannst die mal umbennen?
<Question> LetoThe2nd: Na wenn man es doch schon das erste mal gelesen hat, könnte man auch einfach mal antworten oder? ;)
<Question> danke
<seven_> hi, was sollte man vor einer Neuinstallation ausser /home noch sichern ?
<EiPott> dc5ala: meine unwissenheit muss dir ja schon fast wehtun - aber wie mache ich das?
<dakira> liebe cmd-line zauberer. Ich komm gerade nicht drauf wie: ich habe eine Textdatei, in der jede zeile mit einem TAB beginnt. Das moechte ich gerne entfernen. das muss doch irgendwie mit sed gehen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: /etc ist noch gern genommen.
<dc5ala> EiPott, mittels" mv %gconf.xml %gconf.xml.old" wenn du in dem Verzeichnis bist
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: danke, gute Idee ;-)
<EiPott> dc5ala: also cd ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/shell/windows/  UND DANN mv %gconf.xml %gconf.xml.old ?
<dc5ala> EiPott, klingt gut
<dakira> ah.. sed -i suchte ich ;)
<EiPott> dc5ala: „Verschieben von %gconf.xml nach %gconf.xml.old nicht möglich: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<sash_> Das klingt aber nicht normal.
<k1l> EiPott: nopaste mal die ausgabe von "mount"
<dc5ala> EiPott, da hast aber ein ganz anderes Problem
<EiPott> k1l: ich muss das alles abtippen, hocke hier vorm pc mitn laptop :D
<k1l> achso. dann zeig mal die zeile mit deinem /home (wenn /home ne eiegne partition ist)
<EiPott> k1l: ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber home ist eigentlich keine eigene partition oder?
<EiPott> k1l: also jedenfalls habe ich das nicht zusätzlich gemacht
<EiPott> k1l: wie kann ich dir die zeile zeigen? sprich, welchen befehl muss ich dafür eingeben?
<fedcab> Hallo, ich habe ein enormes Problem mit einem neu installierten ubuntu 11.10. Von der CD (Try ubuntu) geht alles klar. Sobald ich es installiert habe, bekomme ich nur hektisches blinken und der Rechner reagiert nicht mehr. Ich hab' das ganze jetzt nochmal komplett neu aufgesetzt und einmal gebootet und alle logs gesichert. Wer kann mir (mit sinnvollen Fragen) weiterhelfen?
<k1l> EiPott: wenn in der auflistung irgendwo "/home" steht ist es eigenständig. wenn nicht, dann die zeile mit "/"
<EiPott> dc5ala: was denn für ein?
<dc5ala> EiPott, K1l ist schon dabei, dir zu helfen :)
<EiPott> dc5ala: danke trotzdem :)
<k1l> EiPott: wenn der rechner internetzugang hat "pastebinit" installieren und dann mit "pastebinit | mount" und dann die url hier zeigen
 * k1l muss gleich nur weg, dann müsste jemand übernehmen
<EiPott> ich machn foto.
<dc5ala> wir lassen ihn schon nicht im Stich :)
<EiPott> welchen uploader soll ich nehmen?
<k1l> EiPott: egal
<EiPott> k1l: http://up.picr.de/8527733cfm.jpg
<dc5ala> EiPott, wann hast die Kiste denn mal neu gestartet?
<EiPott> dc5ala: innerhalb unseres chats.
<EiPott> dc5ala: mein bildschirm ist jetzt nur noch schwarz.
<EiPott> dc5ala: achso, war ruhemodus
<EiPott> dc5ala: vom monitor
<dc5ala> EiPott, bin am telefon, vielleicht kann jemand weiterhelfen
<fedcab> Kann mir niemand einen tip geben?
<ah||> hat jemand Ideen für Suchbegriffen wenn sftp:// und ftp:// -URLs in nautilus nicht mehr gehen? (Neuinstallation von gvfs-backends bringt nichts) Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man diese Art von URL foo:// nennt...
<TheInfinity> ah||: nautilius in konsole starten
<jokrebel> re
<ah||> ah, das bringt schon mal weiter "net usershare info failed"
<ah||> hätte ich auch drauf kommen können es mal in der Konsole zu probieren :)
<EiPott> dc5ala: wie soll ich mein problem schildern? scheint ja nun doch nicht an dem iconthema zu liegen oder?
<dc5ala> EiPott, würd ich mal ausschließen, nach nem Neustart ist das immer noch nicht schreibbar?
<jokrebel> EiPott: Kurz und präziese inclusive Ubuntu-Version und Displayversion.
<EiPott> dc5ala: soll ich mal neustarten?
<dc5ala> EiPott, ja, kannst mal probieren
<EiPott> dc5ala: ich mach mal fix
<EiPott> dc5ala: auch nach einem neustart ist das Dateisystem nur lesbar
<EiPott> jokrebel: Ubuntu 11.10, gnome 3, nachdem ich das AgingGorilla Theme via Gnome-Tweek-Tool gewählt habe ging mein pc aus und nach dem neustart kann ich nun nur noch das hintergrundbild und den cursor sehen, den cursor bewegen - aber nicht rechtsklicken. Das panel und alles andere ist halt nicht da. Die Gastsitzung (Unity) funktioniert jedoch.
<EiPott> jokrebel: nachdem wir nun versucht haben das wieder zu ändern, wurde mir gesagt, dass ich wohl ein ganz anderes problem habe und nun weiß ich halt nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll. Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar.
<EiPott> jokrebel: vollständigehalber sind wir nun hier: http://up.picr.de/8527733cfm.jpg (Foto vom Bildschirm)
<dc5ala> EiPott, sehe hier grad was an deinem Foto, da stehen so seltsame Zeichen links und rechts der %gconf.xml, probier mal das Ganze in Anführungszeichen zu setzen: mv "%gconf.xml" "%gconf.xml.old"
<EiPott> dc5ala:  gleiche antwort, wieder diese komischen zeichen, scheinen die anführungszeichen des terminals zu sein
<dc5ala> EiPott, probier mal was radikaleres: mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf-old
<jokrebel> EiPott: Erscheinen da davor noch andere Meldungen vielleicht?
<leo-unglaub> hi leute, kann mir jemand sagen warum das packet xulrunner in natty noch normnal verfügbar war, aber in der neuen version nicht mehr drin ist?
<EiPott> dc5ala: ich schreibe dieses komische zeichen jetzt einfach als raute ok? Also, das ist gekommen: mv: Verschieben von #/home/karsten/.gconf# nach # /home/karsten/.gconf-old# nicht möglich: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<EiPott> jokrebel: ? welche anderen meldungen? und wo?
<EiPott> dc5ala: kann man das nicht einfach mit so superuser rechten alles wieder heil machen? der superuser kann doch alles, oder täuscht mich meine blauäugigkeit?
<jokrebel> EiPott: Beim bootvorgan davor?
<dc5ala> EiPott, weiß im Moment nicht, was das sein könnte, sorry =/
<EiPott> jokrebel: mir ist nichts außergewöhnliches aufgefallen, kann aber auch sein dass ich deine frage nicht richtig deute
<EiPott> dc5ala: verdammt. trotzdem danke. 
<jokrebel> EiPott: Wenn Du neu startest, kommt erst das BIOS, dann Grub und dann der Rest. Evtl. machst Du mit ESC oder Shift noch mehr sichtbar.
<EiPott> jokrebel: ich starte neu und berichte dir dann was alles kommt.
<jokrebel> EiPott: Vielleicht wird ja die ganze Festplatte (uU wg. Fehlern) nur Lesend gemounted.
<EiPott> jokrebel: also es kam wie erwartet das bios und nun bin ich im gnu grub und muss was auswählen
<EiPott> jokrebel: hab ich schon erwähnt, dass die gastsitzung vollständig und ohne probleme funktioniert?
<jokrebel> EiPott: Dann wähl erst mal das oberste aus. Gleich danach mit ESC bzw. Shift mehr vom bootvorgang sichtbar machen.
<jokrebel> oh
<EiPott> oh?
<jokrebel> EiPott: Irgendwas als root oder mit Sudo/gksu ect. rumgefummelt?
<EiPott> jokrebel: alles was ich seit 11.10 gemacht habe ist: den blacklisteintrag für mein wlantreiber entfernt und gnome3 installiert sowie gnome-tweek-tool und flash
<vevais> Hat von euch eigentlich jemand Aptana in 11.10 zum Laufen gebracht?
<EiPott> jokrebel: die probleme sind wie schon bereits erwähnt erst aufgekommen, als ich mit dem gnome-tweek-tool rumgespielt habe. genauer gesagt nachdem ich AgingGorilla als Fensterschmuck ausgewählt habe oder Icon set oder sowas
<jokrebel> EiPott: Und Du hast im zusammenhang Dieser letzten Tätigkeiten sudo benutzt?
<EiPott> naja sudo apt-get install (+befehl für gnome3 und gnome-tweek-tool) - das erscheinungsbild hab ich jedoch im normalen modus gemacht, also ohne sudo und ohne terminal - nur via tweek-tool
<EiPott> jokrebel: soll ich trotzdem jetzt das erste auswählen und shift und esc drücken?
<jokrebel> EiPott: Schaden kanns nicht. Ob es Aufschluß liefert in dem Fall, hmm...
<EiPott> jokrebel: bin nun im recovery menü
<nRegue> wie heißt es wenn man ein modul bei ubuntustart automatisch läd?
<EiPott> jokrebel: Recovery Menu (limited read-only menu), darüber bin ich ja vorhin auch zur root befehlszeile (shell) gewechselt
<banana_joe> hallo, ich habe mir ein bash script geschrieben "sudo hidd --connect MAC" jedoch werde ich beim ausführen trozdem noch nach dem pw gefragt, ohne sudo kommt die meldung permission deniet
<k1l> EiPott: ach das war die recovery konsole.
<banana_joe> *denied
<nRegue> ?
<k1l> weiss gar nicht genau, ob die nicht eh nur ro mounted
<EiPott> k1l: ja, wie kommt man sonst in die konsole rein? kann ja sonst nix mehr machen
<EiPott> sehe ja nur mein hintergrundbild und den cursor.
<k1l> EiPott: dachte du hättest vom lightdm aus einfach in eine textkonsole gewechselt
<k1l> und da ist man kein root. und mit root fummelt man sich am user eh mehr kaputt.
<EiPott> k1l: nein tut mir leid, soviel wissen habe ich nicht, ihr dürft mit einem fast vollkommenden amateur rechnen der zwar schon ewigkeiten ubuntuuser ist, jedoch das terminal scheut wie ein reh
<EiPott> k1l: hat dich dieser „neue“ wissensstand auf einen neuen lösungsweg gebracht?
<k1l> EiPott: hast du ne livecd/stick rumliegen? da könntest du nämlich ein livesystem laden und dann auf der festplatte die eben genannte verschiebung(bzw umbenennung) der gconf.xml durchzuführen.
<EiPott> k1l: ich hab sogar ein anderes system auf der platte drauf wenn mich nicht alles täuscht von meinem alten rechner.
<EiPott> ich gucke mal
<vevais> Kann mir vllt. einer helfen, Aptana zum Laufen zu bringen?
<vevais> http://pastebin.de/19441
<vevais> Ich bekomme diesen Error beim Starten. Komischerweise erst nach dem Upgrade auf 11.10
<dAnjou> vevais: wie hast du aptana installier?
<dAnjou> +t
<EiPott> k1l: habe tatsächlich noch ein altes ubuntu drauf, 9.10 
<vevais> Ich habe mir die .zip runterladen und die Java-Datei geoeffnet, dAnjou 
<k1l> EiPott: dann boote das mal und versuch von dort aus die datei umzubenennen.
<vevais> Der StartScreen kommt ja, und der Ladebalken geht bis zu Haelfte, bricht dann aber ab mit dem Fehlercode
<vevais> +r
<k1l> EiPott: wenn das klappt müsste er beim nächsten booten eigentlich eine neue mit default settings anlegen
<EiPott> dc5ala: selbes problem, aber hab ne andere idee
<k1l> wenn das system auch nicht booten sollte bräuchten wir langsam wirklich mal die logs in nem pasteservice
<dAnjou> vevais: hmm, ist vllt. aussichtslos, dass ich dir helfe, weil ich hier noch auf natty mit gnome2 bin
<vocorder> kann mir jemand helfen meinen fijutsu siemens 7400 mit dem internet zu verbinden?
<k1l> vocorder: es soll ein spezielle modul bereits im kernel geben, mit dem man das wlan anschalten kann. ne kleine suche sollte da einiges finden
<vocorder> "Wer also einen Amilo 7400 hat, braucht nur noch das Modul "wistron_btns" starten. "
<vocorder> und wie mach ich das?
<EiPott> k1l: pass auf, gnome fnuzt nicht, aber ich war damals so auf openbox aus und das scheint zu gehen :D jedenfalls ging da eben der rechtsklick bevor ich mich dazu entschieden habe es doch mit gnome zu versuchen (weil leichter) und gnome geht auch nicht unter 9.10
<vevais> dAnjou: Trotzdem danke. :)
<dAnjou> vevais: nope, sorry. bei mir geht alles glatt. da muss wohl einer mit oneiric ran.
<EiPott> k1l: kannst du mir noch folgen, ich verstehst selbst fast nicht.. die festplatte wo 9.10 drauf ist, war früher in meinem alten pc
<EiPott> fett, openbox geht
<k1l> EiPott: was du da bootest ist mir eigentlich vollkommen egal (blick da grade bei dir nicht ganz durch).
<vocorder> Wie starte ich das Modul "wistron_btns" ? << anfänger
<EiPott> k1l: aber jetzt mal rein logisch betrachtet ... wie kann gnome unter 9.10 auch nicht funktionieren?
<EiPott> ich mache nun trotzdem mal das was dc5ala geschrieben hat.
<k1l> EiPott: wenn das läuft, mounte die partition von dme kaputten gnome3 und dann dort die eben besagte datei umbenennen. dann neustarten mit dem gnome3
<banana_joe> kann man bash script mit root rechten ausführen ohne ein pw einzugeben, wenn man das script vorher irgendwelche rechte gibt
<k1l> EiPott: keine ahnung. ich würde auch die priorität erstmal dem gnome3 geben :)
<EiPott> k1l: wollte gerade die festplatte einhängen wo 11.10 drauf ist, und der sagt mir, das ist nicht möglich weil die authentication is required
<NTQ> Hi. Ich hab mal eine Anfängerfrage: Wenn ich ein Skript schreiben will, das verschiedene Dinge tut, die normalerweise nur root darf, reicht es dann den Besitzer des Skriptes auf root zu setzen und dann kann man als normaler Nutzer ohne sudo dieses Skript ausführen und es macht dann alles mit root-Rechten?
<k1l> vocorder: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2196697/  
<EiPott> also hab ich nicht die nötigen rechte dafür, soll ich das mal als sudomensch probieren k1l?
<k1l> EiPott: ich weiss nicht wie und welcher dateimanager das unter openbox macht und ob der das ohne rootrechte kann
<EiPott> k1l: thuunar
<EiPott> thunar*
<LetoThe2nd> banana_joe: nein, dein stichwort ist visudo bzw. sudoers.
<EiPott> oh
<EiPott> k1l: hab gelogen, ist nautilus
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: bei dir auch, stichworte sind visudo / sudoers
<k1l> EiPott: sonst würde ich vorschlagen du mountest es per konsole mit mount. erst unter /media/ einen neuen ordner an und mountest dann mit mount /dev/XXX /media/neuerordner
<NTQ> LetoThe2nd: Okay, danke. dann google ich gleich mal los ^^
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: banana_joe: hier ist auch ein kleines beispiel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration?highlight=sudo#Einstellungen
<obuntu> Kennt sich hier irgendjemand mit Alfresco aus?
<banana_joe> LetoThe2nd:  ich glaube das problem bei der methode ist, das irgendjemand einfach das script austauscht, und ich dann ein problem hätte
<LupusE> hi
<LupusE> 7join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<LupusE> +caps
<LetoThe2nd> banana_joe: dann musst du halt sicherstellen, dass keiner schreibrechte auf dem script hat.
<dc5ala> k1l, vielleicht hilft ihm ein chkdsk von ner live-cd aus? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, wo sein read-only Dateisystem sonst herkommt
<k1l> dc5ala: es war der recovery booteintrag (wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe)
<LetoThe2nd> banana_joe: was eigentlich so üblich ist, wenn man das z.b. unter /usr/local/bin z.b. ablegt.
<NTQ> LetoThe2nd: Mir fällt grad auf, dass ich in sudoers schon truecrypt stehen hab. Aber laut wiki soll am Schluss eine Leerzeile sein. Die hab ich aber nicht, wie's aussieht.
<banana_joe> ich wollte es mir ins home folder legen :)
<vocorder> hat nicht funktioniert..
<LetoThe2nd> banana_joe: auch da kann man rechte setzen. und wenn irgendjemand anderes auf dem rechner auch sudoer ist, dann ist sowieso alles umsonst,.
<NTQ> ah, es ist doch ein leerzeile da
<banana_joe> LetoThe2nd:  soll das ein ordner sein der eigentlich dafür da ist
<papercut> Hi Channel also hier nochmal mein Problem: Ich habe ein Acer TravelMate Notebook, IntelCentrino 1.3Ghz, 512MB RAM, ATI 9700 und 60GB HDD. Gestern Abend habe ich Ubuntu 11.10 installiert undzwar mit der empfohlenen Konfiguration also die gesammten 60 Gig mit ext4 und Bootloader im MBR (also Ubuntu soll das einzige BS auf dem Rechner sein), soweit kein Problem. Die Installation lauft durch und nach dem Setup soll
<papercut>  das notebook neu gestartet werden, kurz vorher wird die CD rausgeworfen auch OK. Wenn der Rechner nun neu startet kommt ein schwarzes Bild mit einem Kursor oben-rechts in der Ecke und dann passiert einfach nichts mehr, d.h. die Festplatte arbeitet nicht ein bischen und gebootet wird auch nichts mehr. Jemand eine idee was da schief lauft? Eine fehlermeldung gibt es auch nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> banana_joe: keine ahung was du meinst.
<vevais> So, nun laeuft Ubuntu.
<vevais> dAnjou: Kannst Du mir vllt. sagen, wie ich mit Aptana Projekte auf einer Netzwerkfestplatte oeffnen kann? *g
<vevais> Afp... bin schon verbunden.
<beaver74> papercut, mal versucht mit Alt-F{1-6} durch die Konsolen zu schalten, bekommst du ein Login? Hier verhält es sich ähnlich, allerdings wird meine GUI nicht automatisch gestartet, was den Effekt hier auslösen könnte..
<EiPott> k1l: http://www.spongedpaste.com/index.php?l=6f362fafc1 ← Erklärung meines Problems, ist länger geworden, deswegen der Paste.
<forcibly> k1:hat doch geklappt!! danke
<papercut> beaver74: habe ich auch schon versucht. Es bleibt nur die moglichkeit den Rechner per PowerOff auszumachen, etwas anderes geht nicht
<k1l> EiPott: sonst würde ich vorschlagen du mountest es per terminal mit mount. erst unter /media/ einen neuen ordner an und mountest dann mit mount /dev/XXX /media/neuerordner. hier brauchst du sicher sudo rechte
<papercut> ich befurchte GRUB macht mucken, kann man Ubuntu, wenn es eh das einzige BS auf dem Rechner ist, auch ohne GRUB installieren?
<beaver74> papercut, dann würde ich in den Recovery Mode gehen und die logs unter /var/log ansehen.. ist dir der Weg um dort hinzukommen bekannt?
<papercut> jepp
<beaver74> papercut, evtl. dort das Netzwerk initialisieren und die logs pasten
<papercut> habe das Notebook leider gerade nicht hier. Werde mich morgen drum kummern. Wenn ich es hinbekomme, dann schau ich hier im Channel vorbei und werde euh mit den log etwas belastigen ;-)
<beaver74> :) mach das
<banana_joe> LetoThe2nd:  frage war ob /usr/sbin/ ein standard ablageordner für scripte ist, oder weshalb wird es im beispiel verwendet?
<beaver74> papercut, das GRUB Menü bekommst du vorgesetzt?
<papercut> beaver74: Ja, was ich komisch finde
<beaver74> papercut, ist ja schon mal ganz gut..
<LetoThe2nd> banana_joe: ist es nicht. eigenfabrikate gehören i.A. nach /usr/local/bin, ausser sind nur für benutzung durch root gedacht, dann /usr/local/sbin
<papercut> sollte es eingentlich nicht so sein das man GRUB garnicht zu gesicht bekommt, wenn Ubuntu das einzige BS ist?
<beaver74> papercut, ob das immer so ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, imho aber schon.. hier läuft ein Timer von 10 ab und startet dann das OS, ESC kann das unterbrechen
<dAnjou> vevais: problem noch da? was is "afp"?
<banana_joe> LetoThe2nd:  muss vor meinen benutzernamen ein % ? in der datei die ich verändere?
<papercut> beaver74 Also nen Timer hatte ich nicht, konnte mir soviel Zeit lassen wie ich wollte. Es gab vier Eintrage: 1. Normaler start 2. Failsafe 3. MEMTEST68+ (oder so) und 4. MEMTEST68+ mit log...oder so ahnlich
<papercut> und mit hilfe von "e" konnte man sich den jeweiligen Boot-Befehl ansehen und andeerungen vornehemen, kann mich jetzt zwar nicht an jede Zeile erinnern aber gestern Abend sah das alles ganz normal aus ???
<LetoThe2nd> banana_joe: k.a., müsste ich auch doku nachlesen.
<EiPott> k1l: habe nun unter /media/ einen neuen ordner namens „festplatte“ angelegt - jetzt muss ich ins terminal und „mount /dev/karsten/media/festplatte“ mit sudorechten eingeben?
<EiPott> k1l:  karsten ist mein username
<k1l> nein
<EiPott> k1l: ok, sondern?
<k1l> /dev/sdXY  X ist ein buchstabe für die festplatte und Y eine zahl für die partition. /dev/sda1  wäre die erste festplatte und dort die erste partition. /dev/sdb1 wäre die zweite festplatte und die erst partition.
<k1l> das musst du anpassen, sodass du damit die partition mountest, in der dein gnome3-11.10-ubuntu installiert ist.
<EiPott> k1l: wie kriege ich raus wie die festplatte heißt, unter nautilus wird sie lediglich mit „988 GB Dateisystem“ bezeichnet.
<k1l> "sudo fdisk -l" (hinten ein kleines L)
<papercut> k1l: Kannst du mir einen Hinweis geben wie der Boot-Befehl in GRUB lauten muss wenn man Ubuntu ganz normal auf EINE Festplatte instaliert, GRUB im MBR liegt und sonst keine weiteren Partitionen oder Betriebssysteme vorhanden sind?
<EiPott> k1l: ok, es ist /dev/sdb
<k1l> EiPott: da fehlt noch eine nummer hinten
<ArtNo> Guten Abend. Ich kann plötzlich mit F-Spot keine Bilder mehr öffnen und bearbeiten. Mit Programmen wie Firefox oder dem Bildbetrachter geht es, es kann also nicht an Bildrechten liegen. Ich habe F-Spot danach per Synaptic deinstalliert und neu installiert, es funktioniert aber immer noch nicht. Was könnte das sein?
<k1l> ,grub2? papercut 
<shetlandpony> papercut: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<papercut> Danke!
<k1l> papercut: ich würde einfach nochmal (wie unter reparatur beschrieben) den grub2 per livecd neu installieren. vlt ist da was schief gelaufen 
<ArtNo> Ich benutze Ubuntu LTS 10.04 und F-Spot gehört zum Distributionsumfang dieser Version; es war schon mit dabei.
<papercut> k1l: Danke, werde ich machen
<dadrc> ArtNo, "funktioniert nicht" ist eine bemerkenswert unhilfreiche Fehlermeldung.
<ArtNo> Ich habe es genau beschrieben dadrc . Ich kann mit F-Spot keine Bilder mehr öffnen. Was fehlt dir an Spezifikation?
<EiPott> k1l: ich habe sdb1 sdb2 und sdb5 - dort sind informationen aufgelistet für jede festplatte anfang, ende, blöcke, id und system -- wie finde ich raus, welche es ist?
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Starte es doch mal aus dem Terminal und versuch dann ein Bild zu öffnen. Evtl. kommen da dann Fehlermeldungen. Die pastest Du uns dann bitte mal.
<papercut> ArtNo: Klick mit rechts auf ein Bild, wahle aus dem Kontextmenu "Offnen mit anderer Anwendung" und wahle F-Spot
<jokrebel> ,pasten? ArtNo
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss nichts ueber pasten, ich assoziiere aber nopaste.pl und pastebinit damit
<dadrc> ArtNo, keine Bilder mehr öffnen... wieso nicht? Menü nicht da? Passiert nichts, wenn du eins auswählst?
<EiPott> k1l: sicherlich an den blöcken oder? die meisten blöcke besitzt sdb1 - anfang 1, ende 120122 blöcke 964875264 id 83 system linux
<jokrebel> ,paste? ArtNo
<shetlandpony> ArtNo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<ArtNo> mache ich gerne jokrebel . Ich vermute ich muss im Terminal schilct f-spot eingeben, ja?
<k1l> EiPott: ja sollte sdb1 sein.
<ArtNo> dadrc, wieso nicht, das wollen wir ja gerade herausfinden. Und die Bilder öffne ich immer Per Mauszeiger und "Bild öffnen mit"
<k1l> EiPott: bin nun aber afk.
<EiPott> k1l: eine frage noch bitte
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Ja.
<ArtNo> done Jo2006 
<dadrc> ArtNo, und was passiert dann? Geht F-Spot an, aber kein Bild da? Geht garnicht erst an?
<EiPott> k1l: habe nun unter /media/ einen neuen ordner namens „festplatte“ angelegt - jetzt muss ich ins terminal und „mount /dev/sdb1/media/festplatte“ mit sudorechten eingeben?
<ArtNo> welche pasteservices soll ich nehmen, jokrebel ?
<bekks> ArtNo: Einen, der dir gefällt.
<bekks> moin erstmal.
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Zum Beispiel aus dem Topic.
<ArtNo> F-Spot startet zwar, aber wenn ich ein Bild auswähle, dann wird keines geöffnet. (Normalerweise gehe ich zwar nicht den Weg über das Programm, sondern übers Bild, aber ds dürfte ja egal sein.)
<ArtNo> Hier der paste: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/495016/
<ArtNo> Wenn ich mit dem geöffneten Programm ein Bild bearbeiten will, dann schließt sich das Programm.
<ArtNo> Wenn ich mit dem Bildbetrachter (eye of gnome) das Bild auswähle, und "bearbeiten" anklicke, dann öffnet sich F-Spot nicht mehr.
<ArtNo> Wenn ich den Weg übers Bild nehme, geht es auch nicht.
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Woher kommt das ^C am Ende Deines Pasts? Hast Du im Terminal mit Strg+C abgebrochen?
<krystall> hallo, ich hatte gestern (glaube ich) probleme mit der tastatureinstellung und ppq hat mir geholfen, damit ich die französischen accents setzen kann. nun haben sich die einstellungen aber nicht gehalten. wie übernehme ich die denn dauerhaft?
<ArtNo> Nein Jo2006 
<ArtNo> sorr
<ArtNo> Nein, jokrebel 
<ArtNo> Weiß nicht, woher es kommt im nachhinein. Ich wiederhole den Befehl und sehe nach, was passiert
<ArtNo> jokrebel, ich kriege jetzt einen blinkenden curser im terminal. F-Spot startet aber. Ich sehe jetzt nach, ob es Bilder öffnen kann.
<ArtNo> So jokrebel . Ich habe jetzt versucht, ein Bild zu importieren. Ergebnis: F-Spot schmiert ab, das Terminal zeigt wieder die Eingabezeile
<ArtNo> jokrebel, so sieht jetzt das Ergebnis des Vorgangs im Terminal aus: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/495022/
<ArtNo> jokrebel, : was könnte mit xwindows los sein? ???
<EiPott> dc5ala: bin nun ein ganzes stück weiter. die festplatte ist gemountet und ich bin nun in dem .gconf ordner. dort in dem unterordner „shell“ gibt es auch ein %gconf.xml genauso wie in dem schon bereits von dir beschriebenen windows ordner - soll ich nun nur bei dem /shell/windows/%gconf.xml das ändern oder auch in /shell/%gconf.xml oder ist das unnormal dass ich in beiden ordnern so eine datei habe?
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Versuch mal (bei geschlossenem F-Spot) das Verzeichnis ~/.config/f-spot umzubenennen. Sollte anschließend neu angelegt werden.
<ArtNo> Ich lese heraus, dass ich debuggen soll, aber wie man das programm mit sync debugged ist mir unklar
<dadrc> ArtNo, hast du kürzlich ein Update für F-Spot installiert?
<dadrc> Der Kerl hier hat das gleiche Problem, ganz frisch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/878207
<RedSite> ist es noch notwendig für die automatische Einbindung für Laufwerken (HardDisk) diese in der "etc/fstab" einzutragen. oder gibt es alternativen?
<ArtNo> Nein dadrc , habe ich nicht, nicht dass ich wüsste. Ich habe es nur deinstalliert und neu installiert.
<ArtNo> Ich shcließe erst mal F-Spot, jokrebel 
<ArtNo> bzw es ist ja eh zu
<ArtNo> ich schau mal ob ich zur Datei komme
<ArtNo> jokrebel, leider hab ich so ziemlich alles an der shell vergessen. wie sehe ich die verborgenen Ordner, die den Punkt davor haben im Terminal?
<ArtNo> Ich bin jetzt auf Ebene /
<jokrebel> ArtNo: ls -la
<ArtNo> danke
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Wieso bist Du auf /?
<ArtNo> jokrebel mit cd /
<jokrebel> ArtNo: cd /home/deinuser/
<ArtNo> ich verstehe jokrebel , mach ich
<ArtNo> checke
<ArtNo> Kan ich einfach per cd in einen Ordner mit Punkt davor wechseln, jokrebel ?
<jokrebel> cd /home/deinuser/.config
<ArtNo> bin drin
<ArtNo> ich sehe es jokrebel . Mit welchem befehl soll ich den Ordner umbenennen und wie nenne ich ihn am besten?
<ArtNo> (sorry für die unwissenden Fragen jokrebel , ich war vor etwa einem Jahr das letzte mal in der shell bzw nutze sie nur für rsync . Hab alles vergessen mittlerweile)
<dadrc> ArtNo, umbenennen mit mv alterName neuerName
<ArtNo> danke dadrc 
<dadrc> und der neue Name ist ziemlich egal, Hauptsache, du findest ihn im Zweifelsfall wieder
<EiPott> Vielen Dank k1l und dc5ala. Das Problem lag tatsächlich an einer von den beiden %gconf.xml - ob es nun die  /shell/windows/%gconf.xml oder die /shell/%gconf.xml war weiß ich nicht. vielleicht war es auch ein zwischenspiel von beiden. jedenfalls lag das problem genau da. Vielen Dank für eure Gedult und eure Mühe und Zeit die ihr investiert habt :).
<ArtNo> ich find nen passenden Namen dadrc , danke
<jokrebel> ArtNo: ls sollte unter anderem ein Verzeichnis f-spot liefern. Dann mal mit: mv f-spot/ f-spot-old/
<ArtNo> Ist erledigt, der Ordner ist jetzt umbenannt, jokrebel 
<ArtNo> Was ist jetzt zu tun?
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Jetzt F-Spot starten, wieder.
<ArtNo> Präziser gefragt jokrebel : wie lege ich den Ordner neu an
<ArtNo> achso, nur neu starten. 
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Wird beim Programmaufruf neu angelegt (automatisch)
<ArtNo> Verstehe. Programmaufruf durchgeführt. Programm startet jetzt im Gegensatz zu vorhin gar nicht. 
<ArtNo> doch
<ArtNo> bin jetzt in /home gewechselt und habe von dort gestartet, kommt hoch
<ArtNo> ich schaue ob ich bilder öffnen kann
<ArtNo> nein, geht nicht jokrebel . Sobald ich "importieren" anklicke, schmiert das Programm wieder ab
<ArtNo> Auch der Weg über das Bild "öffnen mit" geht ebenfalls nicht.
<jokrebel> ArtNo: 10.04 sagtest Du?
<ArtNo> Ja jokrebel , LTS
<ArtNo> Bis gestern ging alles
<jokrebel> moment bitte - schau mal schnell was.
<ArtNo> gerne, ich warte
<k1l> EiPott: schön. um für den nächsten fall der fälle etwas gewappnet zu sein schau dir ruhig mal das hier an und versuch ruhig mal, wenn du zeit hast, Aufgaben mit dem Terminal zu lösen, um etwas mehr routine zu bekommen:
<k1l> ,shell? EiPott 
<shetlandpony> EiPott, Shell ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell
<dc5ala> EiPott, dann war meine Suche nach den (mir ebenfalls noch neuen Gnome3-) Einstellungen nicht umsonst :)
<ArtNo> ( ich muss mal ganz kurz weg jokrebel , wenn ich nicht mehr afk bin, lese ich es gleich. Danke)
<ArtNo> jokrebel, higlite mich dann bitte
<yacoov> yoprst
<EiPott> k1l: okay, ich schreibs auf meine todo liste
<k1l> EiPott: z.b. unter der befehlsübersicht mal angucken was die befehle machen und wie sie es machen. die meisten fehler lassen sich (wie du vlt gemerkt hast) mit der konsole recht einfach beheben. und wenn man dann nicht ganz bei 0 anfängt geht es wesentlich schneller
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Kann das so bestätigen. Ist hier unter nem 10.04LTS-Ubuntu genau das selbe. Egal ob alte oder neue .config/f-spot; beim klick auf Importieren sürtzt das Programm ab. 
<ArtNo> ja jokrebel 
<ArtNo> Dann ist es offensichtlich ein bug, der mit einen update eingepflegt wurde und solle eine fehlermeldung an die entwickler von canonical ergeben.
<ArtNo> Ich kann also nichts tun, als ein paar tage warten. Oder, jokrebel ?
<dadrc> Den entsprechenden Bug hab ich ja vorhin schon mal verlinkt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/878207
<jokrebel> ach
<ArtNo> @ dadrc und jokrebel : ist die Lösung für mich also einfach aussitzen und auf das nächste update warten?
<dadrc> Ich fürchte fast. Dich bei dem Bug da eintragen wäre noch eine gute Idee, vielleicht findet ja jemand eine Lösung.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wenn du gerade im Moment eine funktionierende Bilderverwaltung brauchst, ab 10.10 wird Shotwell als Standard benutzt, das kann man auch schon unter 10.04 installieren
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shotwell
<ArtNo> dadrc, du kannst mir hernachsagen, wie ich das mache mit dem mich eintragen. Ich muss jetzt überaschend kurz außer haus. Und ja, danke für den tipp mit Shotwell, bin afk
<ArtNo> afk
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Der Bug-Report ist grade mal 4 Stunden alt. Trag Dich dort ruhig auch mit ein und liefere Hintergrundinfos (vorallem abweichende/fehlende)
<dadrc> ArtNo, Account erstellen, einloggen, auf den Knopf "Betrifft mich" klicken
<ArtNo> verstanden. Zumindest ist schon ein Bugreport da, dann ist der bug ja jetzt bekannt. Wenn wir schnell sind, dann kriegt Heise nix mit ;-)
<ArtNo> SCNR
<ArtNo> gebt ihr mir bitte den link zum bugreport, dadrc und jokrebel ?
<dadrc> ArtNo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/878207
<ArtNo> danke dadrc 
<ArtNo> dadrc, kann leider nicht beitragen, captcha mag mich nicht dort :-/
<Manu884> Nabend
<Manu884> Kann man Internetverbindungen mit einem surfstick und mobiltelefon bündeln? also sich mit beiden geräten einwählen und die verbindungen zusammenführen um mehr geschwindigkeit zu bekommen?
<LetoThe2nd> Manu884: buzzword wäre "trunking", aber keine ahnung ob das in so einer konfiguration geht.
<koegs> ich sag einfachmal, nicht einfach und so und ganz schnell userfreundlich, vor allem nicht mit 1 Download = doppelte Geschwindigkeit
<Manu884> okay. weil mein stick mit der flat nach 5gb verbrauch abregelt auf gprs und mein handy nach 500mb... wenn man dann die beiden zusammenführen würde, "hatte ich mir vorgestellt" dass man dann 2xgprs geschwindigkeit hätte
<Manu884> aber trunking, wäre erstmal ein weg nach dem ich googlen könnte um evtl. etwas hinzubekommen?
<bekks> Manu884: Dann hast Du 500M doppelt so schnell weg, und nach 5GB doppelte Drosselung :)
<Manu884> naja, nutzen will ich das ganze ja nachdem ich das datenvolumen jeweils verbraucht habe =P
<leszek> hi
<machand500> ich möchte einen cronjob für eine php datei  definieren
<dAnjou> machand500: GO .. ich drück dir die daumen
<machand500> haha
<koegs> php <datei> sollte doch helfen oder nicht?
<dAnjou> koegs: was du gleich da reininterpretierst
<Question> Hey leute. Ich habe ubuntu gnome. Kann ich KDE i.wie runterladen und mal ausprobieren ? (Ohne brennen oder etwas zu beschädigen)
<dAnjou> Question: installier "kubuntu-desktop"
<koegs> das ist nix interpretiert, nur auf den punkt gebracht
<dAnjou> koegs: du weißt wirklich so genau was er machen will und was überhaupt sein problem is? beeindruckend
<koegs> dAnjou: können wir das einfach lassen? danke
<Question> dAnjou: Aber es löscht sich nichts von meinem jetzigen Betriebssystem? Weil ich habe keine Installations CD hier
<Question> Was ist denn für ein Anfänger besser: Gnome oder KDE ?
<basti> wie/wo kann ich denn den schicken sound der beim einloggen ertönt deaktivieren? nutze gnome3
<machand500> der cronjob soll zu einer bestimmten zeit eine zeile aus der php datei auskommentieren und zu einer bestimmten zeit auskommentieren
<machand500> sorry wieder kommentiueren
<dAnjou> Question: er wird dir mitteilen, ob es konflikte gibt
<krystall> @ question: mir als anfaänger gefällt gnome besser. ich schätze aber, es ist egal.
<dAnjou> Question: beide sind sehr einsteigergeeignet. da spielt nur die vorliebe eine rolle.
<basti> machand500,  nimm zwei dateien und bastel dir ein script, welches diese hin und her kopiert. ist denke ich am einfachsten
<machand500> ok thx ich teste mal
<machand500> ich will nich einfach :D
<Question> Wenn ich install kde-desktop mache, löscht sich mein Gnome ?!
<basti> Question, nein
<dAnjou> Question: es ist nicht "kde-desktop" sondern "kubuntu-desktop", und es löscht (höchstwahrscheinlich) nicht gnome
<dAnjou> wenn, dann sagt er es dir
<Question> Mit welchem befehl, bekomme ich Gnome wieder zurück, falls ich KDE nicht möchte ?
<Question> SOrry für die anfängerischen fragen, ich versuche mich nur weiterzubilden in sachen Linux
<dc5ala> Question, schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kde_installieren
<rumpe1> Question, mach ein Backup und probiers einfach aus. Du solltest danach die Wahl im Login-Manager haben, ob Gnome oder KDE gestartet werden soll.
<matthias_94> Question: nein, definitiv nicht. Hab selbst das kubuntu desktop paket installiert. du kannst dir dann am anmeldebildschirm aussuchen ob du kde oder gnome bei der sitzung verwenden willst (
<dAnjou> Question: gnome und kde sind desktopoberflächen. du kannst zwischen beiden nach belieben hin und herwechseln
<Question> Sehr schön. Danke.
<Question> Jetzt noch eine kurze frage: gdm , kdm , lightdm
<bekks> Das ist keine Frage :)
<Question> lightdm ist das neuste ?
<bekks> "neu" sagt nichts über das "produkt" aus.
<TheInfinity> nö. das ist einfach vielfalt.
<Question> Ja ich muss eins auswählen, aber wenn man keine ahnung von der materie hat... :D
<TheInfinity> Question: wieso musst du eins wählen Oo
<dc5ala> Question, funktionieren alle 3
<matthias_94> Question: nimm einfach gdm :D
<TheInfinity> Question: du musst einfach gnome oder kde beim login nutzen. problem gelöst. installieren tut er alles autmatisch.
<Question> wärend der installation kam jetzt im terminal:
<sash_> ,paste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Question> displaymanager: gdm kdm lightdm
<dAnjou> TheInfinity: nein. er fragt bei der installation nach, was man will. also *muss* man.
<TheInfinity> dAnjou: bei der installation via gui? Oo
<dAnjou> TheInfinity: auch da, ja
<dAnjou> und er ist in der konsole :P
<TheInfinity> dAnjou: huh. lange kein desktop ubuntu mehr gehabt.
<matthias_94> Question: wie gesagt, wähl einfach gdm (ist bis ubuntu 11.04 der standard login manager) der funktioniert und ist einfach :)
<rumpe1> Question, das sind die "Startbildschirme", wo man sich einloggt...  und da bringen die Desktops eben oft jeweils ihren eigenen mit, den man sich dann aussuchen darf.(gdm: gnome, kdm: kde, lightdm: unity(?))
<Question> Jap. habe ich auch verstanden danke.
<Question> kubuntu-desktop vom terminal installieren - ist das, als wenn ich es vom Netz runterlade und brenne, und installiere ?!
<bekks> Ja.
<matthias_94> Question: das ist einfach nur die installation aller standard kubuntu programme + kde oberfläche
<rumpe1> Question, fast... du hast dann eben Ubuntu+Kubuntu im Doppelpack :D
<Question> Ah okay. Bin ich mal gespannt. Danke bis hier hin !!
<C_A_M> Evolution reagiert nicht mehr auf mailto links ubuntu 11.10. in der konfiguration habe ich nicht finden können was ich damit in zusammenhang bringen kann
<matthias_94> Question: wenn du nur kde willst (ohne die kubuntu standardprogramme) dann gibt es auch dafür ein paket
<C_A_M> habe die evolutionsicherung eingespielt und thunderbird deinstalliert
<dAnjou> C_A_M: es gibt sogenannte "Bevorzugte Anwendungen". was haste für ne desktopumgebung?
<C_A_M> standard
<C_A_M> gnome
<dAnjou> C_A_M: welches? -> http://danjou.de/static/desktops.png
<sash_> Bei 11.10 ist unity Standard
<C_A_M> ich kann mir das nie merken
<C_A_M> jop
<C_A_M> unity
<dAnjou> C_A_M: dann probier mal "Bevorzugte Anwendungen" in der dash zu suchen. weiter kann ich nich, hab noch gnome2.
<C_A_M> ok, ich schau mal
<Stoken> der boogeyman ist da 
<Stoken> ich hab bock eine rastafahndung durchzuführen 
<Stoken> gefahndet wird:
<Question> Okay ich starte mal neu.
<dAnjou> wie krieg ich von ner nich-gemounteten dvd die größe raus?
<matthias_94> dAnjou: wieso mountest du die dvd nicht? möchtest du wissen wieviel speicher belegt ist, oder wieviel die dvd allgemein hat?
<Question> OKay leute. Also fazit: Wenn ich neustarte, ist anstatt das Ubuntu Logo - Kbuntu Logo. Das ist auch schon alles. Ansonsten ist alles gleich. Habe ich was vergessen?
<C_A_M> dAnjou, danke, das war es
<k1l> Question: automatische anmeldung?
<Question> Am Anfang hat er ...
<Question> Achso
<Question> OKay moment nochmal :D
<dAnjou> matthias_94: ddrescue läuft da grad drüber und das hat die offenbar ausgehangen, denn ich war es nicht
<dAnjou> matthias_94: und is egal, belegt oder kapazität
<k1l> Question: dann oben rechts ausloggen und dann in lightdm mal kubuntu auswählen
<C_A_M> zu finden ist es im panel/systemeinstellungen/systeminformationen/
<matthias_94> dAnjou: normalerweise haben dvds 3,5 GB
<dAnjou> matthias_94: der is grad bei 5400MB, also ist es wohl ne double layer
<dAnjou> shit
<Question> genial
<Question> was eine technik
<Question> haha
<matthias_94> dAnjou: dann hat sie irgendwas mit 8 GB. warum wurde die dvd ungemountet?
<matthias_94> Question: hat alles geklappt?
<Question> Okay eine frage zu Kubuntu: Ich hab einmal Kubuntu runtergeladen (iso) und es auf einem Laptop draufgemacht. Da Hatte ich, anstatt diese Arbeitsfläche, eine Grafischanimierte arbeitsfläche.
<Question> Ja matthias_94 Dakne.
<Question> danke.
<Fuchs> Question: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KWin#Arbeitsflaecheneffekte
<dAnjou> matthias_94: ich weiß nich genau. vielleicht muss das so für ddrescue
<matthias_94> Question: wie meinst du grafisch animiert?
<Question> Nicht das was Fuchs geschickt hat. Sondern... Ähnlich wie Ubuntu oben links, wenn du auf den Button klicks. Dann klickst du dich von Menü zu menü
<Question> Nun ist das alles auf englisch. Komme damit klar, aber kann ich es auch auf deutsch stellen ?!
<matthias_94> Question: es sollte ein paket geben das irgendwas mit language-de heißt 
<matthias_94> dAnjou: okay, dann warte mal ab bis ddrescue fertig is
<dAnjou> matthias_94: dann juckts mich hoffentlich nich mehr :P .. er is jetz schon bei 8Gig
<matthias_94> dAnjou: bei 8 GB? was genau machst du?
<dAnjou> matthias_94: ne film-dvd kopieren, die so nich wollte
<matthias_94> und die hat 8GB? ist das eine Blu-Ray disc? :O
<jokrebel> cu
<dAnjou> matthias_94: nö, son player hab ich nich
<latenighthorscht> matthias_94: doublelayer?
<matthias_94> latenighthorscht: wusste nicht, dass es filme auf doublelayer gibt :D
<sash_> Gibt es.
<latenighthorscht> matthias_94: hm...kenn ich eigentlich nur so...beim sicherheitskopien ziehn passt das nie auf ne normale dvd...
<matthias_94> sash: wieder was dazu gelernt :)
<matthias_94> latenighthorscht: interessant
<latenighthorscht> matthias_94: teuer XD
<matthias_94> latenighthorscht: :D
<sdx23> Das Gespräch bitte am besten in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fortführen, dafür ist der da, danke :)
<leszek> n8 & cu
<basti> wie kann ich denn im neuen nautilus das "öffnen mit" im kontext menu rechte maus wieder aktivieren?
<valentin2> hi
<valentin2> kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, wieso in fedora der 2-finger scroll funktioniert und in ubuntu nicht?wäre sehr dankbar
<k1l> ich würde mal auf eine einstellungs oder treiber sache tippen.
<valentin2> treiber würde ich auch in erwägung ziehen
<valentin2> kann man irgendwie checken welche treiber dazu fehlen?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchpad  hier gibts vlt was zu dem thema
<valentin2> ok danke erstmal soweit :)
<basti> gibt es eine möglichkeit alle konfigurationsordner (sprich .blub) bei einer samba freigabe auszublenden?
<valentin2> ohne ahnung davon zu haben, vlt gehts ja mit strg+h
<basti> eine xbox oder ähnliches kann sowas nicht ;)
<valentin2> achso :D
<valentin2> sry dann ka
<Reddexx> hi kann mir einer helfen
<Reddexx> ich habe ein problem bei der installation kurz vor dem fertigstellen kommt der fehler, Invalid Argument
<k1l> Reddexx: wobei genau?
<Reddexx> wei der Wubi Installation 
<Reddexx> habe Win7 32bit system
<k1l> um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich von wubi abstand halten. 
<k1l> wenn du es probieren willst benutzt nen usbstick oder ne live-cd. aber installieren bitte vernünftig in eigene partitionen
<Reddexx> im bios hat er nix installiert und bei windows start hat er paar ordner und dateien erstellt mit weniger als 200mb
<Reddexx> live disc funzte
<k1l> Reddexx: die wubi installation installiert das ubuntu in einen container auf die ntfs partition. das ist 1. langsam 2. so mit windows verdrahtet, dass das bislang immer irgendwann kaputt ging
<Reddexx> ja aber bei der boot installation gings nicht 
<Reddexx> er hat nee installation gemacht nur es war nix da
<Reddexx> Win7 wurde gestartet
<Reddexx> wie normal
<k1l> Reddexx: wubi ist keine normale installation
<Reddexx> -.-
<k1l> bei wubi kann ich dir nicht helfen
<Reddexx> was gibt es noch für mögglichkeit linux auf dem Pc zutun
<Reddexx> wenn boot installation nicht geht
<Reddexx> bzw. nicht wirglich installiert
<k1l> Reddexx: was heisst: boot installation geht nicht?
<Reddexx> ich habe die Partition 45Gb Speicher für linux freigegeben
<Reddexx> Ntfs
<Reddexx> usw
<valentin2> reddexx:wenn du ubu installaiert hast ganz normal mit cd oder usb und win 7 startet, könnte es sein dass der grub nicht geladen wird weil im bios etwas dagegen spricht.abhilfe schafft esc drücken nachdem der quietboot screen da war oft
<k1l> ntfs ist falsch für linux
<Reddexx> boot installation heist über boot disc
<Reddexx>  beim starten des Pcś
<Reddexx> aber warum ist nix auf der platte
<Reddexx> ???
<Reddexx> von linux wo ich installiert habe
<valentin2> haste ubu installiert oder nicht?
<k1l> Reddexx: schau hier mal rein, dort ist es gut erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation_ab_Natty
<k1l> Reddexx: starte doch nochmal die cd wie auf der seite beschrieben und wir gehen das durch
<Reddexx> hab ich ja
<Reddexx> er hat alles wie normal installiert
<valentin2> schau mal in deinen bios
<Reddexx> ich habe halt nicht ubuntu sonder xubuntu ist aber glaub das gleiche
<valentin2> das is egal
<k1l> Reddexx: ja das macht nichts.
<Reddexx> ich teste mal wegen bios
<valentin2> schau mal im bios ob du da nen bootloader wählen kannst
<k1l> Reddexx: kannst du mal die xubuntu cd in das live-system booten?
<Reddexx> vllt liegs daran, wo muss ich schauen?
<valentin2> da musste suchen weil jeder bios sich unterscheidet je nach chipsatz
<k1l> valentin2: ich glaube er hat nichtmal richtig installiert, wenn er von ntfs redet. da hilft auch kein bios.
<Reddexx> die live disc kann ich booten das system fährt ohne probleme hoch
<valentin2> ouh ntfs?O.o
<basti> um es für die nachwelt festzuhalten: veto files = /.*/  in die entsprechende freigabe, oder eben global, eintragen und gut ist.
<k1l> Reddexx: dann mach das bitte mal und melde dich dann von dem live-system aus hier wieder. dann können wir untersuchen ob es schon installiert ist
<basti> bezogen auf "<basti> gibt es eine möglichkeit alle konfigurationsordner (sprich .blub) bei einer samba freigabe auszublenden?"
<Reddexx> ok
<k1l> basti: danke
<Question> Eine Frage: Ich habe, wenn ich im Anmeldebildschirm Ubuntu auswähle, nur noch eine Leiste oben. Links die leiste ist weg und alles. metacity -- replace schon versucht. Kann ich ubuntu runterladen via Terminal, so das sich das überschreibt und wieder normal ist, ohne das meine Daten verloren gehen? (Bin z.Z mit ubuntu 2D)
<k1l> die frage ist eher, was vorher gemacht wurde, dass der zustand so gekommmen ist
<Question> Ich habe Compz installiert.
<valentin2> dann deinstallier das erstmal würde ich sagen
<k1l> wie?
<Question> Wollte den Würfel Modus anmachen. Und aufeinmal (nach aktivierung!!) sind die Leisten verschwunden
<ubuntu_> so da
<valentin2> ubuntu=reddexx?
<ubuntu_> jo
<valentin2> k
<valentin2> schritt für schritt installation durchgehen
<ubuntu_> und nun?
<k1l> ubuntu_: ok. öffne mal ein terminal und geben folgendes ein:"sudo fdisk -l"  (hinten ein kleines L) und pack das in einen nopaste
<k1l> ,nopaste? ubuntu_ 
<shetlandpony> ubuntu_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<ubuntu_> /dev/sda1            2048    18876415     9437184   27  Hidden NTFS WinRE
<ubuntu_> /dev/sda2   *    18876416   473747455   227435520    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<ubuntu_> /dev/sda3       473747456   652135139    89193842    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<ubuntu_> /dev/sda4       652136446   703281151    25572353    5  Extended
<ubuntu_> /dev/sda5       652136448   694894591    21379072   83  Linux
<ubuntu_> /dev/sda6       694896640   703281151     4192256   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ubuntu_> so
<ubuntu_> ?
<k1l> ubuntu_: mehr als 3 zeilen bitte nicht direkt hier rein, sondern wie vom bot eben beschrieben die seite benutzen
<ubuntu_> oh ok
<valentin2> k1:kann ich iwie überprüfen welche pakete in opensuse und fedora für das touchpad aktiv sind und welche in ubuntu?das wiki hat n icht mehr rausgegeben als ich shcon wusste
<ubuntu_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/495224/
<k1l> valentin2: hmm nee, k.a.
<valentin2> dennoch danke
<basti> ubuntu_, am einfachsten ist es libapp-nopaste-perl zu installieren und dann die ausgabe auf den befehl zu leiten. zb basti@wohnzimmer:~$ sudo fdisk -l | nopaste http://pastie.org/2726534
<basti> die url natürlich wegdenken....
<k1l> ubuntu_: ok, das sieht so aus, als wenn da schon was installiert ist
<ubuntu_> das heist
<ubuntu_> ?
<k1l> ubuntu_: dann installieren wir einfach nochmal den grub2. das ist der bootloader, wo du dann auswählen kannst ob du win oder ubuntu laden willst
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> und wie?
<ubuntu_> sry mache eigentlich mit linux server das ist schon immer vorinstalliert :D
<k1l> ubuntu_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Root-Directory-Methode  hier ist es genau beschrieben
<k1l> zuerst musst du: /dev/sda5  mounten
<k1l> ubuntu_: support bitte nur hier
<ubuntu_> k
<k1l> bei punkt 4 wie gesagt /dev/sda5 einsetzen für dev/sdXY
<ubuntu_> schreib mir einfach die reihenfolge was ich machen muss
<k1l> punkt 5 brauchst du nicht, da du keine seperate boot partition hast
<basti> steht doch in dem wiki eintrag 
<k1l> jo, deswgeen ja
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> habe sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<ubuntu_> ausgeführt
<k1l> dann schritt 6
<ubuntu_> Devices von USB/CD einbinden
<k1l> jo
<ubuntu_> ok hab
<ubuntu_> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda5? 
<k1l> nein, ohne die 5
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> ok ohne error
<Question> Also nach dem De-Install von Compz, hat sich das Problem nicht gelöst.
<k1l> dann noch punkt 8
<Question> Kann ich ubuntu, via Terminal, einfach über das jetzige überschreiben ?
<valentin2> durch welchen befehl krieg ich mein touchpad hersteller/modell raus?
<ubuntu_> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<k1l> valentin2: lspci ?
<ubuntu_> k1l
<ubuntu_> kam ein error
<ubuntu_> haste es gelesen
<ubuntu_> ?
<k1l> ubuntu_: jo, moment
<basti> Question, ist die frage, ob du nicht einfach nur die einstellungen zerschossen hast. einfach mal testweise einen anderen user anlegen und schauen was bei dem so passiert
<Question> Kann ich den User auch hier anlegen (Ubuntu 2D) ?
<ubuntu_> soll ich grub install machen
<ubuntu_> ?
<basti> hat nicht mit dem display manager zu tun
<valentin2> bei dem krieg ich so ziemlich alles bis auf mein touchpad :D und naja cpu,ram und graka fehlen
<k1l> ubuntu_: zeig mal bitte alles was du eingeben hast zusammen in einem nopaste
<basti> Question, im termial adduser test eingeben, durchklicken, danach mit diesem user anmelden
<ubuntu_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/495229/
<ubuntu_> das ober gehört nicht dazu
<k1l> ubuntu_: jo, moment
<ubuntu_> sudo install-grub ?
<Question> Yea basti
<Question> Danke
<Question> Mit dem Profil klappt alles
<Question> Was muss ich jetzt machen?
<basti> was willst du machen?
<ubuntu_> k1l???
<k1l> ubuntu_: ich suche grade nach ner fehlerquelle 
<Question> Den anderen Account löschen. Weil der jetzt schrott ist oder?! Und muss ich diesen account nicht rechte geben ?
<ubuntu_> kk
<Question> Weiß nicht
<basti> Question, existieren daten die du brauchst in dem ordner von deinem ursprünglichen account?
<Question> Ja
<Question> Wenn du so fragst, vieles ^^
<k1l> Reddexx: gib nochmal den letzten befehl ein
<Reddexx> k1l wie lange noch
<Reddexx> ah ok
<Reddexx> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Reddexx> Nach dem Neustarten des Systems sollte GRUB 2 korrekt arbeiten. Um die Datei grub.cfg auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, empfiehlt sich noch ein
<Reddexx> vllt. neustarten?
<k1l> Reddexx: hmm, ok dann versuch mal nen reboot. wenn du nicht das auswahlmenü von grub bekommst bootest du nochmal die live cd und meldest dich nochmal
<k1l> (oder die installation vorher ist noch nicht abgeschlossen und die partitionen sind leer)
<basti> Question, ich weiß ehrich gesagt nicht welche konfgurationsordner alle für die darstellung zuständig sind. ich würde es so machen: alle .ordner aus deinem ursprünglichen home irgendwohin verschieben und dann je nach bedarf wieder in das ursprüngliche verschiebenkopieren
<Question> basti:  Hat alles wunderbar geklappt.
<Question> Danke dir
<basti> war ja eher eine quick&dirty lösung...
<Question> Eine Frage habe ich noch
<Question> Ist es jetzt nur noch möglich EINEN persönlcihen ordner zu öffnen?
<basti> jeder benutzer hat seine daten in /home/benutzer
<Question> basti: 
<Question> Wo befinden sich meine Lesezeichen? Kann ich die noch retten ?
<mrkramps> Question: ja, kannst du
<basti> firefox?
<Question> Chrome. Aber wie komme ich in den Ordner.
<basti> Question, wie gesagt: "und dann je nach bedarf wieder in das ursprüngliche home verschieben/kopieren"
<basti> Question, für firefox den .mozilla ordner
<Question> Home/User1/ da gibts keinen ordner mozilla
<basti> versteckte dateien azeigen lassen
<Question> Okay. das geht wie nochmal?
<Question> ah
<Reddexx> also boot screen zeigt er an system fährt aber nicht hoch
<Question> okay
<Reddexx> bzw bleibt hängen
<basti> Reddexx, was heißt boot screen? grub menu, oder bios?
<k1l> Reddexx: dann ist deine installation wohl früher hängen geblieben und hat nicht zuende installiert.
<Reddexx> das heist
<Reddexx> neu installieren
<Reddexx> ?
<k1l> (deswegen auch die fehlermeldung eben bei der grub installation und der fehlende grub)
<k1l> Reddexx: ja, starte das direkt von der cd grade
<basti> Reddexx, scheint so
<Reddexx> heute nichtmehr ^^
<Reddexx> muss um 4 uhr raus arbeiten :D
<k1l> Reddexx: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation_ab_Natty
<Reddexx> hab ich mir schon notiert ;)
<k1l> Reddexx: wähle dann einfach die schon erstellten partitionen aus.
<valentin2> zufällig jemand da der sich mit thinkpads auskennt?
<Reddexx> wenn es dann wieder net klappt melde ich mich morgen wieder hier xD
<k1l> die sda5 für / und die andere für /swap.
<Reddexx> IBM Thinkspad?
<valentin2> ibm bzw mittlerweile lenovo
<valentin2> jup
<Reddexx> bei win ja xD
<Reddexx> bei linux naja neuland
<valentin2> das hilft mir nich :D
<Reddexx> xD
<Reddexx> haben auch so einen bei der arbeit
<valentin2> habe windows vor 4 jahren etwa abgedankt und seither niemehr grbraucht :)
<Reddexx> jo sogar das neue ubuntu ist schon besser als win8 xD
<mrkramps> valentin2: stelle doch mal eine konkrete frage
<Reddexx> also leute bedanke mich für den netten support, ich wünsche euch nee gute nacht
<k1l> Reddexx: gleichfalls
<valentin2> mrk 2 fragen: ich hätte sehr gern eine äußerst leistungsstarke graka und bin mir der guten linux kompatibilität mit thinkpads bewusst
<mrkramps> das ist noch keine frage
<valentin2> gibt es da etwas entsprechendes?denn mittlerweile gibts mehrere serien mit unzähligen modellen
<mrkramps> eine gute anlauf stelle für thinkpads und linux ist http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<basti> und ist auch eher ot
<mrkramps> ich warte noch auf die zweite frage :)
<valentin2> sry fürs ot
<valentin2> die seite scheint interessant, danke
<basti> nacht
<valentin2> nacht
<valentin2> zweite frage trotz ot: hast du evtl erfahrung mit dem x121e?
<mrkramps> valentin2: nope
<mrkramps> ,ot? valentin2
<shetlandpony> valentin2: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<mrkramps> frag mal im offtopic channel
<valentin2> mach ich thx
<Aison> abend
<Aison> woran kann es liegen, dass do-release-upgrade hier hängt?  Calculating the changes
<Aison> No candidate ver:  libdbusmenu-glib3
<Aison> No candidate ver:  libdbusmenu-gtk3
<k1l> Aison: von welchem zu welchem release?
<Aison> k1l, natty
<vectory> -_-
<vectory> von oder zu natty?
<k1l> Aison: mach mal nen sudo apt-get update
<vectory> die frage war, woran es liegen kann
<Aison> sorry, von natty zu oneiric :P
<Aison> bin etwas unpräzise
<vectory> das suport immer heißt, nur die standard lösungen anzubieten :/
<vectory> +s
<Aison> auf den ersten beiden rechner ging es perfekt, jetzt beim 3. nicht :D
<mrkramps> Aison: vielleicht sind die server gerade überlastet?
<k1l> Aison: fremdquellen aktiviert?
<k1l> was sagt main.log und apt.log?
<mrkramps> Aison: hast du das denn noch laufen das upgrade?
<Aison> ich habe keine fremdquelle
<k1l> was kam bei dem apt-get update raus? auch mal nen apt-get upgrade gemacht?
<Aison> mrkramps, ich hab es ca. 1h laufen gelassen, es hing immer genau an dem punkt
<Aison> k1l, es gab noch ca. 5 pakete die nicht aktuelle waren in natty
<Aison> jetzt ist meine natty installation aktuell und ich habe nochmals das release upgrade gestartet
<Aison> aber er hängt wieder dort :P
<mrkramps> hm, internet schweigt sich dazu gerade aus
<k1l> was sagen die logs? nopasten vlt?
<k1l> kann auch einfach ein server sein, der grade muckt. aber mit so wenig infos ist das die nadel im heuhaufen suchen
<mrkramps> scheinen auch andere probleme zu haben http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/probleme-mit-aktualisierung/
<k1l> tjo. er soll vlt mal auf die hauptserver umstellen und gucken obs besser ist. vlt noch apt-get autoclean etc.
<k1l> ich bin pennen. gn8
<Aison> n8, danke für die hilfe soweit. bin gerade am infos zusammentragen
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-20
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Nalkem> kann ich irgendwie ueberwachen ob auf eine bestimmte datei schreibend oder lesend zugegriffen wird (muss dabei wissen ob schreibend oder lesend)
<koegs> Nalkem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lsof könnte dir weiterhelfen
<zeitsofa> guten morgen, hat jemand ne idee wie ich jnter ubuntu verschiedene postgresql datenbanken parallel laufen lassen kann?
<Nalkem> koegs: lsof hab ich auch schon gedacht, weiss nur nicht wie ich da lesend oder schreibend feststell
<koegs> jo, guck ich mir grad auch an :D
<sash_> zeitsofa: Eine Instanz wird doch mehrere Datenbanken verwalten können? Oder meinst du, verschiedene Instanzen?
<zeitsofa> sash_: ich brauch ne postgres 8.3 9.1 und 9.3 auf einem system
<sash_> Ah, dachte ich mir.
<sash_> Ich würds mit selber frickeln (sprich: /opt/postgresql<version>) probieren. Sollte eigentlich klappen. Nur auf verschiedene Ports für Zugriff von außen achten.
<sash_> _Eigentlich_ klappt sowas immer so.
<zeitsofa> sash_: alles andere wäre für kein größeres problem. ich denke man kann kann das auch mit selber compilieren hinbekommen. aber ich würd das gern im paketmanager machen und verwalten. unter gentoo ist das ja nahezu problemlos möglich
<zeitsofa> irgendwie schluck man tab wurte und schreibt andere doppel *grybel*
<sash_> Intuitiv würde ich sagen, dass du das mit nem Paketmanager ziemlich vergessen kannst, weil VersionX VersionY ersetzt, wenn X>Y, normalerweise. Und ein Ubuntu-Release wird wohl kaum 3 verschiedene postgresqls haben.
<zeitsofa> sash_: hmm jo das stimmt schon. make checkinstall war das womitich liebäugelte
<geser> bei Postgresql kann man mehere versionen parallel installiert haben, da die Pakete die Versionsnummer im Namen haben
<sash_> Ok. Oneiric hat jetzt 2 verschiedene. 8.4 und 9.1
<sash_> Ah, ok… Das ist interessant.
<koegs> Nalkem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify vielleicht führt auch das eher zum ziel
<geser> und die Skripte helfen auch einen dabei
<zeitsofa> geser: kuhl. dann bau ich mir da meine pakete und installier das. prima danke für den tip. dann hab ich bald noch eine gentoo kist weniger :
<geser> zeitsofa: ich weiß aber nicht wie gut diese Skripte mit selbstkomplierten zusammenarbeiten
<geser> ist 9.3 die nächste Entwickler-Version=
<zeitsofa> geser: welche scripte meinst du?
<geser> ?
<geser> die in postgresql-common (pg_lsclusters, pg_createcluster, pg_ctlcluster, pg_upgradecluster)
<zeitsofa> achso ok.
<zeitsofa> undnein ich meinte 9.2 nicht 9.3. mir flutscht hier immer wieder mal der finger über die falsche taste auf dem gtab 10.1
<sash_> <ot> Hmm… Ist das das "Verbotene"?</ot>
<zeitsofa> prima sache dann teste ich das heutegleich mal wie gut das klappt.
<geser> es geht auch ohne diese Skripte, sind aber recht praktisch (ich habe sie aber bisher nur beim Upgrade der postgresql-Version bisher genutzt, da mir eine Datenbankserverinstanz bisher gereicht hat)
<zeitsofa> geser: ich will die ja nicht clustern. ich brauch das für unsere entwickler im haus. die brauchen für ihre software eben die 3 versionen zum testen
<geser> die können auch verschieden PG-Versionen managen
<geser> so hatte ich einen PG 9.0 Cluster und einen PG 9.1 Cluster kurzzeitig als ich beide Versionen installiert hatte (bevor ich die 9.0 DB zu 9.1 migriert habe)
<zeitsofa> hmm ok.
<zeitsofa> ist ja interessant
<zeitsofa> geser: danke auf jeden fall für den wink. ich werd mir das gleich im büro mal näher ansehen.
<geser> eine Ausgabe von pg_lsclusters sieht so aus $ pg_lsclusters 
<geser> Version Cluster   Port Status Owner    Data directory                     Log file
<geser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713922/
<geser> da können dann auch Zeilen für andere PG-Version auftauchen
<zeitsofa> kuhl :)
<bullgard4> [GNOME Shell 3.2.0] Rechts unten im Bildschirmbild erscheinen manchmal einige Symbole. Z. B. eben bei mir "Netzwerk-Verwaltung" und "Netzwerk". Was bedeuten diese Symbole?
<dc5ala> bullgard4, ist mir auch noch nicht ganz klar, manchmal scheint es sowas wie Benachrichtigungen zu sein, andererseits baut sich Skype dort auch rein
<bullgard4> dc5ala: ok.
<dc5ala> bullgard4, war jetzt auf nem anderen virtuellen Bildschirm, und dann hat sich x-chat da unten ein Icon eingebaut mit dem Hinweis auf neue Nachrichten
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Sieht ein wenig aus wie Benachrichtigungen früher oben rechts.
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Eben erhalte ich da ein Symbol: "Aktualisierungsverwaltung bereit".
<dc5ala> bullgard4, einmal bekomme ich deinen Text unten in der Mitte, wenn ich wo anderst bin, aber das hier scheint so eine Liste von Programmen zu sein, die etwas von dir wollen, was mehr Dauerhaftes bis man sich drum kümmert
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Ja, das stimmt mit mit meinen Beobachtungen überein.
<Question> Hey leute. Mein Touchpad vom Laptop bleibt manchmal hängen,
<Question> und ich kann nichts mehr machen. Die maus bewegt sich nicht mehr?! Woran kann es liegen?
<Question> Aber das seltsame ist, es passiert nur, wenn ich ein USB stick in einem Speziellen slot reinstecke im laptop
<koegs> und wenn du den usb-stick wieder entfernst?
<bullgard4> Question: Du könntest Die Meldungen in dmesg angucken nach einem Hinweis.
<nevchen> mal eine kurze frage: muss /boot auf eine primary oder kann /boot auch auf eine extended bzw. logical ?
<geser> ich glaube das war nur bei lilo so, dass der kernel innerhalb der ersten 1024 Zylinder sein musste (also bevorzugt eine primäre partition)
<zeitsofa> nevchen: es muss da nicht liegen, falsch ist es aber nicht wenn es da liegt. wobei ich als erste partition seit langem immer swap habe.
<nevchen> ok thx denn ich hab hier ein netbook mit vorinstalliertem windows starter -.- da ist sda1 für recovery , sda2 eine bootpartition von windows, sda3 windows partition (3x primary) jetzt habe ich mich entschieden sda3 einfach zu schrumpfen und hintendran die linux partitionen zu hängen
<koegs> das haut so schon hin
<koegs> also bei mir hängt / oder /boot immer irgendwo weiter hinten und teilweise in erweiterten partitionen
<nevchen> koegs: geser zeitsofa thx!
<andyandyandy> Ist bei Ubuntu 10.04 der zugriff zur Konsole mit STRG+ALT+F[1-7] deaktiviert?
<dc5ala> andyandyandy, nein
<andyandyandy> dc5ala: Danke. Sollte also klappen wenn "nur" gnome hängt.
<andyandyandy> dc5ala: Wie sieht es mit Magic SysRq aus?
<andyandyandy> Vorgehen wenn gnome hängt wäre also bei Ubuntu 10.04: Terminal STRG+ALT+F1 probieren, wenn nicht SysRq REISUB und dann in den alten logs suchen... ?
<dc5ala> andyandyandy, kann sein, die muss man erst aktivieren, bin mir nich sicher. Reagiert denn die Numlock-LED der Tastatur auf Numlock?
<Nalkem> wie kann ich herausbekommen auf welche dateien per nfs auf dem nfs-server zugegriffen wird? (mit lsof verzeichnis sehe ich den zugriff leider nicht)
<andyandyandy> dc5ala: Ich sitze nicht vor dm betreffenden Rechner. Ein Bekannter hat mich gefragt ob ich mal danach sehen kann und versuche mir jetzt eine Strategie zusammenzubasteln
<andyandyandy> dc5ala: geschieht die NumLock Geschichte auch im Kernel?
<andyandyandy> dc5ala: die sysrq muss man bei Ubuntu 10.04 vielleicht erst noch aktivieren? 
<dc5ala> andyandyandy, daran siehst zumindest, ob das komplette System hängt oder ob es noch empfänglich für evntl. sysrq ist
<dc5ala> andyandyandy, ja, meine mal was gelesen zu haben, dass man das irgendwo in /proc/sys erst aktivieren muss. Weiß das aber nimmer auswendig.
<fif0> wie kann ich vom nfs server aus sehen auf welche Datei vom client zugegriffen wird?
<andyandyandy> dc5ala: echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq halt...
<dc5ala> andyandyandy, jup, kannst ja mal vorher auslesen, bevor das reinschreibst
<koegs> fif0, Nalkem: einmal fragen reicht auch :)
<koegs> schaut euch doch mal inotify an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify
<fif0> koegs: wir sind zwei verschiedene Personen. inotify geht nicht, da wir es dort nicht installieren koennen
<LetoThe2nd> fif0: und warum nciht?
<fif0> LetoThe2nd: ist ein modifizierter kernel
<LetoThe2nd> fif0: magst du uns bitte mal uname -a und lsb_release -a dieses "modifizierten kernels" geben?
<LetoThe2nd> fif0: pastebin, bitte.
<andyandyandy> fif0: http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/networking_2ndEd/nfs/ch14_06.htm ?
<fif0> http://pastebin.com/rXUZ1TfN
<LetoThe2nd> fif0: hübsch. darf ich euch dann bitte nach #centos verweisen? danke sehr.
<fif0> das ist allgemeines problem und kein centos spezifisches
<LetoThe2nd> fif0: das steht nicht zur debatte, ehrlich gesagt.
<LetoThe2nd> fif0: und unter ubuntu geht inotify. :-)
<fif0> +LetoThe2nd: das geht unter centos auch. Wir haben aber das Kernel Modul dafuer nicht und wir es nicht kompilieren koennen auf dem server 
<fif0> deshalb geht inotify nicht
<LetoThe2nd> fif0: ich sagte schon, das steht nicht zur debatte. die in #centos werden dich sicher auch zu uns schicken, wenn du von ihnen support für dein verbasteltes ubuntu haben willst.
<fif0> join #centos
<LetoThe2nd> fif0: ergo: bitte #centos, oder von mir aus auch #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke.
<applesouce> hi
<applesouce> Hab mir ein Notebook gekauft
<Question> hey leute. ich habe gerade eine ISO datei gebrannt, und wenn ich sie ins laufwerk packe 
<Question> findet er keine cd
<applesouce> mit 32GB und wollte fragen wie ich partitionieren soll, ich will Windows und Ubuntu, jedoch will ich keine Spiele drauf spielen sondern nur Programmieren, Video- und Audioschnitt
<applesouce> eh
<applesouce> 320GB
<LetoThe2nd> applesouce: kaum zu beantworten so. wenn du deine ganzen daten unter windows hast und ubuntu nur so als neben-testsystem, dann reichen dafür 20 oder 25G. wenns anders rum ist, dann nicht. oder wenn du ne datenpartition haben willst. oder...
<applesouce> ich will eigentlich nur mit Windows arbeiten wenn ich .NET programmiere
<applesouce> rest sollte schon auf Ubuntu geschehen
<applesouce> vorausgesetzt es gibt Video und Audioschnittprogramme für Linux xD
<k1l> ,partitionierung? applesouce 
<shetlandpony> applesouce, Partitionierung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> applesouce: dann musst du halt abschätzen, wie viel platz du für windows brauchst, dann gibst du den rest ubuntu, wenn das das hauptsystem sein soll.
<k1l> applesouce: dort findest du angaben für ubuntu. empfehlen würde ich /, /home und /swap
<Question> weiß jemand eine lösung?
<LetoThe2nd> applesouce: hier ist auch noch einiges an erfahrungswerten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_Partitionierung
<k1l> applesouce: dann würde eine Datenpartition auch Sinn machen, wo ubuntu und win beide zugreifen dürfen/können
<applesouce> Wieso geht auf einmal das Gerücht um, dass ich nicht weiß was eine Partitionierung ist xD
<deem> Question: was ist das für eine cd?
<LetoThe2nd> applesouce: tut es nicht. aber da sind die informationen.
<Question> ganz normale dvd-r
<Question> also rohling
<Question> dvd-r for general version 2.0
<Question> steht auf der dvd
<k1l> applesouce: guck doch mal in die links rein, mensch. dort findest du angaben für üblich größen und was wofür gebraucht wird.
<applesouce> außerdem wurde mir im Ubuntu Channel empfohlen, wenn ich 4GB RAM habe, mein Swap auf 4GB zu legen
<applesouce> ich habe die Links eingesehen
<applesouce> , mensch^^
<k1l> applesouce: wenn du suspend2disk haben willst muss der swap so groß sein wie der ram, damit der ram dort abgelegt werden kann.
<k1l> die 2:1 regel stammt aus zeiten, wo ram noch im zweistelligen MB bereich eingebaut war
<Question> normal müsste er die dvd doch finden, egal was drauf ist oder?
<k1l> Question: beim brennen kann relativ viel schiefgehen.
<Question> Das ist ein argument
<deem> Question: funktioniert die dvd in einem anderen rechner?
<k1l> hat dein brennprogramm die dvd geprüft nach dem brennen? ist da denn was drauf geschrieben überhaupt? was passiert in dmesg, wenn du die cd einlegst?
<Question> Ja auf der dvd ist was drauf. Eine iso datei
<Question> dmesg ? Was heißt das ?
<Question> Und das brennprogramm hat keinen Fehler angezeigt
<deem> Question: hast du die iso als image auf die dvd gebrannt oder einfach das iso als datei auf die dvd?
<Question> als Iso
<deem> beantworte meine frage bitte so wie ich sie gestellt habe
<Question> als image
<deem> also iso geöffnet und deren inhalt auf die dvd gebrannt?
<Question> CDBurnerXP
<Question> daimt habe ich es gebrannt.
<Question> Nein, Ich habe eine Anleitung benutzt im Internet für CDBurnerXP
<Question> und habe es genauso gemacht.
<deem> und jetzt versuchst du sie unter ubuntu zu öffnen?
<Question> Er hat die ISO datei erkannt, und dann gebrannt
<Question> Nein, ich versuch, das ubuntu die CD überhaupt findet.
<k1l> Question: dmesg ist ein befehl. gib ihn im terminal ein, nachdem du die cd eingelegt hast.
<k1l> ach das ist alles windows kram?
<deem> Question: was ist denn da drauf auf der dvd?
<Question> k1l: Und wonach soll ich dann gucken, wenn diese Liste erscheint?
<Question> deem: Eine Iso datei, wie gesagt. Betriebssystem
<Question>  CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<deem> wenn du mir nicht sagen willst was da drauf ist, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es eine raubkopie ist und damit ist von mir hier EOS. viel spass noch
<k1l> Question: die liste bringt nur was, wenn du unter ubuntu bist. wenn du unter windows bist dann kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen
<k1l> wenn du unter ubuntu bist, dann nopaste die liste bitte.
<zeitsofa> Question: hast du dein Touchpad gefixt bekommen?
<zeitsofa> :D
<yacoov> jaja
<Hulk> wie kann ich im text-editor die überschreib funktion ausstellen? 
<LetoThe2nd> Hulk: taste "Einfg" drücken.
<Hulk> danke
<LetoThe2nd> Hulk: genauso hast du sie auch übrigens aktiviert. :-)
<Hulk> woher weiß ich bei der Aktualisierungsverwaltung eigentlich was ich da installiere? 
<k1l> dort werden die pakete aufgelistet, die aktualisiert werden
<k1l> die kannst du dann nachschlagen, wenn du nicht weisst was das ist: packages.ubuntu.com
<Hulk> man kann den paketen aber zu 100% vertrauen die da aufgelistet werden oder?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/automatische_Updates laut Text, kann man sich auch ne Berschreibung der Pakete anzeigen lassen
<koegs> Hulk: solange du keine Fremdquellen aktiviert hast: ja
<m4yer> tag, hab probleme mit wine auf einem 64bit-system ... es sagt, dass es opengl nicht finden kann ... 
<Hulk> ok...
<acidspoon> hi
<acidspoon> wie kann ich denn unter ubuntu meine konten und nachrichten von thunderbird am sichersten und einfachesten sichern?
<skyman0405> das würde mich auch interessieren
<koegs> im Heimatverzeichnis gibt es einen versteckten ordner .thunderbird, dort sind die einstellungen und nachrichten gespeichert
<koegs> wenn man diesen Ordner sichert, hat man eigentlich das wesentliche
<Hulk> wer ist denn eigentlich dafür zuständig, welche Pakete in die Aktualisierungsverwaltung aufgenommen werden? 
<sash_> Eigentlich alles, koegs. Das ist das Schöne an den Mozilla-Produkten.
<skyman0405> kann man bei einer neuinstallation den ordner reinkopieren und die einstellungen und konten... sind wieder da?
<koegs> sash_: ja, ich weiß nur nicht ob irgendwelche addons da schmuh betreiben, deswegen sag ich lieber "das wesentliche" :)
<k1l> Hulk: hier kannst du dich mal einlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/paketquellen
<sash_> Nur die, die man über die Paketverwaltung installiert. Manuell installierte sind da mit drin. Und deren Einstellungen auch.
<skyman0405> ok , danke ;-)
<acidspoon> hallo klar, danke koegs 
<m4yer> ich hab probleme mit wine auf einem 64bit-system ... es sagt, dass es opengl nicht finden kann ... 
<m4yer> err:wgl:has_opengl Failed to load libGL: libGL.so.1: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<m4yer> err:wgl:has_opengl OpenGL support is disabled.
<m4yer> jemand zufällig eine idee, wie ich das fixen kann? wine:i386 wirft bergeweise abhängigkeitsprobleme auf ...
<Hulk> @ m4yer: Hast du den neusten Grafikkartentreiber installiert? Vielleicht hat es ja damit was zu tun...
<m4yer> Hulk: jop, DRI funzt perfekt ... scheint ein reines wine problem zu sein... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403512/
<Acidspoon> Hi
<k1l> m4yer: schau mal in der wine appdb was da zu dem spiel steht. da sind für jedes spiel verschiedene eingriffe nötig
<m4yer> k1l: ist spielunabhängig ... habs mit 3 verschiedenen probiert ..
<m4yer> immer der selbe fehler ..
<sudosu> m4yer schon mal locate libGL.so versucht? vlt fehlt ein symlink
<m4yer> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403517/
<sudosu> hmm was hast du für eine grafikkarte?
<m4yer> intel hd3000
<sudosu> m4yer hmm wohin zeigt denn /usr/lib32/libGL.so ?
<m4yer> /usr/lib32/libGL.so -> mesa/libGL.so.1
<vevais> Hallo
<m4yer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/821100 <-- bug found :)
<m4yer> and workaround seems to work ...
<m4yer> (althoug bug should be fixed with my ia32-libs-version ...)
<sudosu> immerhin :)
<m4yer> hups, hier hätte ich ja deutsch schreiben dürfen/sollen ;)
<jvm_> hi. das system-update fuer ubuntu 10.04 gestern machte meine 3d-effekte kaputt. noch jemand anders mit dem problem?
<deem> jvm_: was heißt denn "macht meine 3d-effekte kaputt"?
<jvm_> deem, nur noch der 2d-mode "ohne effekte" geht.
<sudosu> jvm_ welchen grafiktreiber hast du installiert?
<jvm_> sudosu, bislang ging alles von selbst. wie finde ich raus, was du wissen willst?
<sudosu> jvm_ hmm was hast du für eine Grafikarte? :)
<jvm_> sudosu, ah, gerade startete ich das "Hardware Drivers"-dings und es bietet mir einen proprietaeren fglrx-treiber fuer meine ati-karte an.
<k1l> jvm_: dann installiere doch mal den. und nicht irgendeinen treiber von irgendwelchen seiten
<jvm_> ich installiere ihn gerade... ohne zu wissen, warum es bis gestern ging ;)
<jvm_> wie gesagt kamen die probleme mit dem update.
<sudosu> jvm_ tja der alte wurde dabei warscheinlich deinstalliert, weil er zur neuen Kernelversion nicht mehr kompatibel war
<jvm_> sudosu, wie nett, dass kein ersatz installiert wurde...
<sudosu> jvm_ ^^ er bietet es dir ja jetzt an ;)
<jvm_> nachdem ich suchen und euch nerven musste ;)
<jvm_> "You need to restart the computer to active this driver."
<jvm_> gdm reicht auch?
<sudosu> jvm_ normalerweise ja
<jvm_> einen moment.
<jvm_> sudosu, k1l, deem, vielen dank. es geht wieder.
<jvm_> gdm-neustart reichte NICHT.
<bullgard4> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/lostpass: "Du hast einen Bestätigungslink per Mail bekommen, mit dem du dir ein neues Passwort erstellen lassen kannst." Ich habe aber keine E-Mail erhalten. Die Angabe einer falschen E-Mail-Adresse schließe ich aus. --  Ist das ein bekannter Fehler? 
<dadrc> bullgard4, das solltest du eher die Leute von denen fragen. Haben ein Kontaktformular auf der Seite.
<nohoax> ahoi, ich hab per /etc/cups/printers.conf nen drucker hinzugefügt, der auch im cups webfrontend angezeigt wird, aber wenn ich aus einern anwendung heraus drucken will wird mir nur "print to file" angezeigt (ubuntu 10.4.3)
<dadrc> nohoax, spezieller Grund, wieso du das nicht über die normale GUI gemacht hast?
<nohoax> ja is nen ltsp fat client
<nohoax> da wär die config nicht persistent
<dadrc> Gut gut, wollte  nur sichergehen, dass du nicht mehr oder weniger aus Versehen den komplizierteren Weg gehst
<bullgard4> dadrc: ich habe jetzt deren Kontaktformular benutzt: "Vielen Dank für die Nachricht. Wir werden so schnell wie möglich reagieren." --  Ich bin gespannt. 
<dadrc> nohoax, im normalen Druck-GUI wird der dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht angezeigt, oder?
<nohoax> richtig
<dadrc> Hast du den Drucker in der Config für deinen/alle Nutzer freigegeben?
<dadrc> Denn das klingt doch stark nach einem Rechteproblem
<k1l> ,ot? bullgard4 
<shetlandpony> bullgard4: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<nohoax> ich hab nur die printers.conf von nem anderen system wo ich ihn über das gui installiert hab kopiert, also mal gucken
<nohoax> muss ich zum drucken in ner bestimmten gruppe sein?
<signal0> nicht das ich wüsste
<nohoax> die .conf sagt Shared Yes
<nohoax> bekommt das gnome gui denn die config von cups oder muss ich da noch ne datei bearbeiten?
<dadrc> nohoax, das ist 'ne gute Frage, kann ich dir spontan nicht beantworten, sorry.
<DerNascher> Hallo, ich habe meine GUI zerschossen und möchte mich aus der Konsole mit Networkmanager über WLAN mit dem Internet verbinden. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/NetworkManager_ohne_GUI hilft irgendwie nicht weiter, da keine Befehle beschrieben sind mit denen ich mich verbinden kann....
<k1l> DerNascher: wenn du die jeweiligen dateien in dem genannten ordner angelegt hast sollte er sich automatisch verbinden
<k1l> DerNascher: könntest mal den NM neustarten
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass man in Unity nicht sein home-Verzeichnis auf dem Desktop anzeigen kann?
<RedNifre> (Also anstelle des "Desktop"-Ordners)
<k1l> also prinzipiell ist der desktop nicht mehr der desktop, der er noch unter gnome2 war.
<k1l> (im sinne von dateien und ordner drauf ablegen)
<Orcor> habe Ubuntu 11.10 und will von meinem Handy per Bluetooth meine Daten auf PC übertragen wenn ich mit PC verbinde und klicke auf Gerät durchsuchen kommt nix kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung und ich kann nicht mein Handy durchsuchen zuvor in Ubuntu 11.04 ging das tadenlos weißt jemand wo ran es liegen könnte wiki hat mir auch nicht geholfen 
<dc5ala> Orcor, hab das mit 11.10 noch nicht probiert, aber wenn es hilft, könnte ich das hier auch mal probieren
<koegs> hm, probiers nochmal mit interpunktion und vielleicht nennst du auch die Fehlermeldung oder gibst einen screenshot, orcor
<Orcor> bei mir kommt volgender Fehlermeldung: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name: 1.230 was not provided by any .service files
<Orcor> http://ul.to/e7hsn8oh hier der screenshot
<Orcor> komisch das ich früher keine Probleme hatte
<Sysopa> moin
<jokrebel> Orcor: Kannst das nicht wo hochladen, wo man es dann im Browser sieht? Auf Download hab _ich_ keine Lust…
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> kennste eine gute Seite?
<jokrebel> pickhost.eu gabs mal
<Orcor> die ist imemr noch da
<Orcor> nur muß man sich registrieren wenn man was hohladen willst
<koegs> abload.de tuts auch immer auf die schnelle
<Orcor> danke
<jokrebel> Orcor: Nein - muss man nicht.
<banane_> moin, wie tuh ich mich denn bei freenode registrieren?
<Sysopa> Ich habe ein Problem mit Kubuntu 11.10: es lief alles einwandfrei, auch alle Updates - auf einmal mitten im Arbeiten waren plötzlich alle Fenster unsichtbar, ansonsten lief das System weiter, darauf habe ich dann 3D deaktiviert, weil ich dachte, ich bekomme die Fenster wieder sichtbar - stattdessen friert die Kiste ein, sobald ich 3D ausschalte und ein Fenster öffne
<banane_> ach falsche frage falscher channel :)
<Orcor> genau
<Orcor> hier ist Ubuntu nicht Kubuntu sorry
<Sysopa> na super
<Sysopa> das ist hier ja schlimmer als in #gentoo.de
<koegs> Sysopa: du bist schon richtig hier
<banane_> kommen wir zu meiner frage,  ubuntu 11.10 hat updates veröffentlicht, die auch bluetooth betreffen, da ich vorher probleme mit meiner tastatur hatte (bestehen immer noch, provisorisch gelöst) kann ich irgendwie ein backup machen um es später wieder herzustellen
<banane_> falls ich den update mache
<Sysopa> koegs: *kopfschieflegt*
<koegs> du kannst auch in 
<koegs> huch... in #kubuntu, aber grundsätzlich bist du hier schon richtig
<nevchen> sagtmal ich hab hier ein problem mit ubuntu 11.10 und einem samsung nc 10 plus, bei der live cd wird der monitor korrekt als Laptop erkannt mit einer auflösung von 1024 x 600 (16:9) , nach der installation steht nur noch unkown und eine auflösung von 800x 600 (4:3), wie kann ich das beheben?
<nevchen> öhm 11.04
<deem> Sysopa: wir machen keinen unterscheid zwischen ubuntu und kubuntu hier. deshalb sollte man nur leuten mit einem + glauben schenken :D
<koegs> Sysopa: steht was hilfreiches in der .xsession-errors?
<deem> nevchen: was hast du für eine grafikkarte?
<Sysopa> koegs: ich gucke mal kurz, aber ich hatte kurz drüber geguckt
<Orcor> schade das man nicht mehr in Ubuntu 11.10 Bluetooth nicht nutzen kann
<koegs> Orcor: das thema hatten wir doch jetzt oft genug, wir versuchen zu helfen, deine Trauer-Bekundigungen helfen hier nicht weiter und noch schlimmer, können andere User verwirren
<nevchen> deem:  nach dem hersteller müsste eine: Intel® GMA 3150 onboard drin sein
<koegs> also lass es bitte
<HeinzBoettjer> Irgend wie habe ich etwas verbogen. Wenn ich eine ftp:// Adresse öffne kommt Firefox und nicht Nautilus. Ich habe 11.10 und finde nicht wo es zu ändern ist.
<deem> koegs: und die doppelte verneinung kommt noch erschwerend hinzu =)
<Orcor> bei mir kommt volgender Fehlermeldung: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name: 1.230 was not provided by any .service files
<deem> ,geduld? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Orcor> das gleiche steht in screenshot
<deem> hm...
<Sysopa> koegs: nein, nichts interessantes...  :-/
<deem> ,rechtschreibung? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich weiss nichts ueber rechtschreibung, ich assoziiere aber OpenOffice.org Duden_Suite, Rechtschreibkorrektur und sS damit
<deem> schade
<koegs> Orcor: der direktlink zum screenshot ist welcher?`
<deem> nevchen: musstest du da irgendwelche treiber nachinstallieren?
<Orcor> Danke schon mal für die HIlfe voraus
<nevchen> deem:  bisher hat er mir  nichts angeboten
<Sysopa> koegs: es ist auch, als ob die Fenster einfach transparent wären... in der Taskleiste werden sie angezeigt und sie *scheinen* auch zu funktionieren
<Orcor> oben hab ich schon mal gepostet aber die meisten wollen in Browser sehen kenen aber keine Seite
<koegs> Orcor: dir wurde eine seite genannt
<Orcor> die gehen nicht 
<koegs> Sysopa: hm, ich kenne mich mit KDE und KWin leider nicht aus, deswegen hatte ich auf die Datei gehofft
<koegs> da musst du evtl. auf einen KDE-Spezialisten warten
<Orcor> bei der eine wenn ich drauf gehe kommt error
<deem> Orcor: imageshack.us imgur.com
<Sysopa> koegs: befürchte ich auch... es ist ja nicht so, daß ich DAU wäre - und ich kann mir auch helfen... aber wenn ich nichtmal weiß, wo ich ansetzen könnte, ist doof
<Orcor> bei der anderen Seite was mir genannt wurde kommt nur : You are not logged in. Log in or sign up
<Orcor> Welcome, guest
<Orcor> please sign up or log in to upload photos!
<koegs> Orcor: benutze einfach www.imgur.com
<Orcor> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/508/bildschirmfotoam2011102.png/
<koegs> Orcor: hast du ein Upgrade durchgeführt oder 11.10 frisch installiert?
<Orcor> ein upgrade
<Orcor> habe Ubuntu schon seit letztes Jahr Oktober 2010
<koegs> ok, würdest du vielleicht testweise das Handy aus der Liste der Geräte löschen und anschliessend neu pairen?
<Orcor> ok einen Moment
<koegs> banane_: ein ganz normales Vollbackup erstellen?
<Orcor> habe es gerade gemacht kommt wieder das gleiche
<Orcor> was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist das das icon von Bluetooth Stick in dem Panel verschwindet wenn ich auf handy durchsuchen klicke
<Orcor> und bei der anderen Variante unter Ubuntu Systemeinstellungen und dann unter Bluetooth kommt das was bei screenshoot zu sehen ist
<Orcor> auf meinem Handy kann ich aber mein PC sehen 
<Orcor> koegs haste es mit bekommen was ich noch geschrieben habe
<Orcor> vielleicht kann das auch dir noch weiter helfen
<Sysopa> koegs: ich habe eben mal von einem USB-System ein chroot gemacht - läuft alles sauber... *grübel* obwohl auch 3D Desktop...
<koegs> Orcor: habe ich gelesen, aber eine kurze Recherche hat leider nicht geholfen, da kann ich grad nicht weiterhelfen
<Orcor> hmm komisch ist nur das es in Ubuntu 11.04 ohne Probleme gelaufen ist  das blöde daran ist das ich bei meinem Handy keinen Datenkabel mehr habe
<Blacky372> test
<Orcor> trotzdem vielen Dank 
<koegs> ,fail? Blacky372
<shetlandpony> Blacky372: AAH THE FAILURE IT BURNS!
<yacoov> tak tak 
<k1l> yacoov: könntest du bitte mal den spam hier unterlassen? danke
<yacoov> huh
<dreamon> Wenn ich unter libreoffice ein Dokument ausdrucke dann schreibt er blödsinn.. anstelle von Buchstaben "h" druckt er "o" oder auch andere Sachen passen nicht.
<dreamon> Was könnte das sein?
<acidspoon> hi
<acidspoon> wieso wird denn das icon des terminals nicht in der dash-startliste angezeigt, wenn ich es reinziehe. da ist nur ein freifeld. wie kann ich das ändern?
<yacoov> wie aendere ich die mac adresse?
<LetoThe2nd> yacoov: man ifconfig lesen.
<andyandyandy> yacoov: MAC Adresse von was?
<yacoov> eth0
<yacoov> LetoThe2nd dat nennst du support? 
<koegs> das nennt man hilfe zur selbsthilfe
<deem> yacoov: das nennst du eine frage?
<yacoov> besser google als so ein support)
<LetoThe2nd> yacoov: ja. mac-addresseen ändern ist nichts, was ein anfänger braucht. und ein fortgeschrittener kann auch mal was selber lesen.
<LetoThe2nd> yacoov: wie sei dir nur der tatsache bewusst, dass du so nach und nach nicht direkt sympathien sammelst.
<LetoThe2nd> s/wie sei/wie du meinst. sei/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: yacoov: wie du meinst. sei dir nur der tatsache bewusst, dass du so nach und nach nicht direkt sympathien sammelst.
<acidspoon> wie füge ich einen java startbefehl in die dash-startleiste hinzu?
<yacoov> deem ja es ist eine
<koegs> acidspoon: hier wird erklärt wie man eigene Starter anlegen kann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Eigene-Starter-im-Startmenue
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/43ajfnd |        Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<LetoThe2nd> yacoov: sonst noch fragen?
<yacoov> wie aendere ich die mac adresse?
<LetoThe2nd> yacoov: bereits beantwortet. lies "man ifconfig"
<DerNascher> Ich kann keine grafische Oberfläche mehr starten, weder Gnome Classic noch Unity (11.10) ich habe eigentlich alle Pakete installiert die ich finden konnte, könnt ihr mir helfen?
<k1l> DerNascher: was ist vorher passiert? gibt es fehlermeldungen? was sagen die logs?
<koegs> yacoov: der Parameter, den du bei ifconfig suchst heisst "hw"
<yacoov> koegs danke
<acidspoon> koegs: ich glaube, die hälfte der beschreibung fehlt
<koegs> acidspoon: ich habe es nicht getestet, aber hast du auch alle abschnitte gelesen? :)
<acidspoon> denke schon
<acidspoon> geht das nicht einfacher
<acidspoon> mit nem tool
<DerNascher> +k1l Ich habe 11.10 installiert und wollte dann Unity wieder weghaben und habe es deinstalliert (Paketmanager). Dabei habe ich wohl irgendwas gelöscht und meine Versuche es zu reparieren haben wohl noch mehr Schaden angerichtet. Ich komm noch bis zum Lightdm Anmeldebildschirm, danach hängt es und ich kann nur zur Konsole wechseln
<jokrebel> ,enter? acidspoon
<shetlandpony> acidspoon: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<koegs> acidspoon: die methode etwas weiter unten beschrieben sieht etwas benutzerfreundlicher aus http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/6f9p7sn | 11.04 - How can I edit/create new launcher items in Unity by hand? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<yacoov> DerNascher mach folgendes sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop in der konsole eingeben
<yacoov> DerNascher ?
<KojiroAK> Wie kriege ich alle Dateien in einem Ordner am besten in *.pdf umbenannt?
<KojiroAK> rename * *.pdf funktioniert schon mal nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> KojiroAK: rename hat am liebsten nen regexp, glaub im wiki steht auch ein passendes beispiel.... ansonsten gehts auch relativ locker mit  for i in $(ls); do undsoweiter.
<LetoThe2nd> KojiroAK: jepp, guckst du: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rename#Beispiele
<KojiroAK> Das Beispiel stellt mich nur für ein Problem, ich habe kein Suffix an den Dateien.
<KojiroAK> s/für/vor/
<LetoThe2nd> KojiroAK: transitiv denken :-)
<signal0> for i in $(ls); do mv $i $i.pdf; done
<KojiroAK> signal0, oh thx
<signal0> *hust*
<LetoThe2nd> signal0: jo, das ist die for-lösung ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> die ich persönlich ja auch schneller find als die rename....
<KojiroAK> Habe noch nie wirklich mit for gearbeitet und hätte da erst mal die Syntax lernen müssen.
<signal0> bisschen bash lernen ist nie verkehrt :)
<LetoThe2nd> KojiroAK: es gibt immer ein erstes mal :-) deswegen geb ich normalerweise auch nur nen grobhinweis - entweder derjenige fragt nach (nicht so gut) oder nimmts als hinweis, den rest selbst zu lesen (besser) :-)
<KojiroAK> Hab nur gerade nicht den Nerv zu. Ich muss das ganze dann noch mergen und dann in epub wandeln.
<LetoThe2nd> whatever.
<ppq> muss man da nicht mit "" arbeiten? wenn $i leerzeichen enthält...
<signal0> guter einwand =)
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: es wär vermutlich nicht verkehrt. allerdings sollte mv motzen, wenn mehr als zwei parameter auftauchen, IMHO
<SunTsu> Nabend
<SunTsu> Jemand hier der gnucash/aqbanking auf oneiric nutzt? Seit meinem Upgrade auf 11.10 vermisse ich den chipcardd, und somit hbci. Wann und wo ist der denn abhanden gekommen, und wie bekomme ich den zurück?
<SunTsu> mal abgesehen davon mir Pakete selber zu bauen
<nevchen> deem:  hast du evtl. eine idee?
<ppq> SunTsu: die frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, aber ein programm selber zu kompilieren und das in einklag mit der paketverwaltung zu bringen ist nicht schwer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren
<ppq> SunTsu: da liest man sich ein mal ein, dann hat man's drauf ;)
<SunTsu> ppq: Danke, weiß ich, ich hab schon vor über 10 Jahren .debs gebaut, ich halte das allerdings für einen Fehler, und schreibe grade mal den Maintainer der libchipcard-Pakete an, das wird ja noch mehr Leute als mich betreffen
<SunTsu> Und es könnte ja durchaus sein daß es nun woanders steckt, oder Ersatz gibt
<IchGucksLive> Guten abend .Muss alles was unter /usr/bin kommt da mit sudo hin ?
<SunTsu> IchGucksLive: Was genau meinst Du? Willst Du Sachen nach /usr/bin legen?
<C_Classic> Hallo. Bei mir erscheinen im Dash (Ubuntu 11.10 Unity) keine Anwendungen mehr. Egal ob über die Suche oder über zB "Internetanwendungen". Hat jemand eine Idee?
<IchGucksLive> ja ein python script
<IchGucksLive> SunTsu: ja ein python script
<zeitsofa> geser: danke für den wink heute morgen. das tut tadellos seinen dienst :)
<SunTsu> IchGucksLive: ls -ld /usr/bin sollte Dir sagen daß nur root drauf schreiben darf. Daher: Ja, sudo wäre ein Weg, Du brauchst auf jedenfalls root-Rechte
<SunTsu> -s
<IchGucksLive> Danke
<cruxx> hallo, wenn ich den befehl ls benutze und diesen als datei ausgeben will lautet der befehl doch ls > test.txt oder? weil es bei mir dann immer heist da habe ich keine berechtigung dazu! auch nicht als sudo
<SunTsu> cruxx: ls -l ~/test - Du scheinst Dich in einem Verzeichnis zu befinden in dem Du keine Schreibrechte hast...
<SunTsu> ähm ls -l > ~/test.log oder so
<cruxx> in meinem homeverzeichnis habe ich doch die rechzte oder?
<SunTsu> cruxx: ja, bist Du denn da auch?
<cruxx> ja da bin ich auch. 
<cruxx> ich verzweifel schon 
<cruxx> -l is doch auch nur die lange form dachte ich 
<SunTsu> cruxx: Ja, ist es, war nur ein Beispiel
<SunTsu> und ein Reflex ;)
<SunTsu> cruxx: was genau ist denn die Fehlermeldung?
<cruxx> ach sch... war halt echt nicht in meinem homeverzeichnis. 
<cruxx> sorry und danke
<cruxx> aber kann ich den inhalt von /etc nicht in eine datei ausgeben?
<SunTsu> cruxx: Du hättest das auch in Deinem HomeDir haben können, bash hat eine Option noclobber, damit kannst Du keine bestehenden Files überschreiben. Das wäre die andere Möglichkeit gewesen
<apricot1> hab Ärger mit Firefox+Tor - nach upgrade auf Firefox 7.0.1 läuft Tor nicht mehr (torbutton ist nicht kompatibel mit Firefox 7.0.1)
<SunTsu> cruxx: sicher: ls /etc > ~/etc.ls
<cruxx> ja ich lerne bash gerade. bin da noch recht neu. hab aber keine lust mehr auf grafische anwendung sondern will die bash mal lernen
<SunTsu> cruxx: liest Du einen bash guide?
<nevchen> apricot1:  dann ein alternatives addon suchen oder warten bis torbutton ein update erhält
<cruxx> ja auf ubuntu user. ja so ein paar befehle kann ich schon aber es ist schon noch arg verwirrent
<SunTsu> apricot1: Oder tor einfach über die init-Scripts starten, und dann mit einem Proxy-Switcher wie FoxyProxy verwalten
<apricot1> nevchen, ist vidalia ne gute Alternative ?  Zusatzfrage. besser polipo oder privoxy ?
<SunTsu> cruxx: Das bleibt es auch noch eine Zeit lang, aber wenn Du es erstmal verstehst rockt es ;)
<apricot1> SunTsu, danke
<nevchen> apricot1:  polipo oder privoxy ich würde sagen geschmacksfrage
<nevchen> ich bevorzuge privoxy
<SunTsu> apricot1: Ich würde polipo nehmen, tut aber beides gut
<SunTsu> Geschmackssache
<nevchen> vidalia einfach mal ausprobieren, kenne ich leider nicht
<cruxx> ja es geht alles (fast alles) schneller und ich kann da alles machen
<apricot1> also setz ich mich nicht in die Nesseln bei beiden :)
<nevchen> apricot nein
<apricot1> merci  :)
<nevchen> und für torbutton kommt sicherlich bald ein update
<nevchen> firefox entwickelt sich einfach zu schnell weiter momentan
<cruxx> ja das sage ich auch... mercy... ich bin dann mal wieder wieter am lernen
<jojoburk> einen wunderschönen :) hab ne frage zum ftp server proftpd. und zwar bin ich dabei diesen für ftps zu konfigurieren. kann mich auch schon via explizitem ftps einloggen. was mich aber wundert ist, dass proftpd -t mir den mod_tls nicht anzeigt...
<SunTsu> jojoburk: Ich würde proftpd eher nicht verwenden. Üble Bughistorie. 
<jojoburk> und die "bessere" alternative wäre?
<SunTsu> vsftpd
<SunTsu> wird nicht umsonst bei z.B. kernel.org benutzt
<ppq> wieso nicht direkt ein sshd? </senf>
<alamar> SunTsu: kernel.org ist jetzt kein besonders gut gewähltes beispiel ;)
<SunTsu> alamar: Naja, geknackt wurden die nicht über den ftpd, oder? ;)
<SunTsu> aber ja, ftp sllte man eh nicht verwenden, wenn es anders geht *g* Reiner download eher http, sicherer upload eher ssh/scp/sftp
<jojoburk> vsftpd kann ftps von haus aus?
<SunTsu> jojoburk: http://blog.joshua.net/2006/07/ftps-with-vsftpd-part-1.html
<SunTsu> im Prinzip ssl_enable=YES und die certs konfigurieren
<apricot1> vsftpd kann sftp
<SunTsu> apricot1: sftp? oder ftps? ;)
<jojoburk> apricot1: meinst du nun sftp oder ftps. bitte den unterschied beachten
<apricot1> beides !
<jojoburk> ich möchte einen server der ftps bietet und nach möglichkeite alles andere nicht zulässt
<apricot1> vsftpd kann sftp und ftps
<SunTsu> apricot1: sftp ist ftp über ssh, ich zweifle jetzt mal an daß er vsftpd einen ssh-server hat 
<SunTsu> openssh hingegen hat sftp direkt eingebaut
<jojoburk> hm nun gut, dann werd ich mich mit vsftpd beschäftigen. kann mir jemand trotzdem meine ursprüngliche frage beantworten?
<jojoburk> SunTsu: was genau spricht momentan gegen proftpd?
<SunTsu> jojoburk: daß die schon eine eigene Kategorie unter Bugs und Exploits kriegen müssten, die Codequalität düfte lebensgefährlich sein, es sei denn die haben mal von Grund auf neugeschrieben
<Minipluto> Seit mehreren Ubuntu-Versionen habe ich das folgende Problem: Wenn Kopfhörer in der Klinkenbuchse eingesteckt sind und die Laptop-Lautsprecher abgeschaltet werden, schalten sie sich wieder ein, a) wenn man das System neu startet b) wenn man die Lautstärke auf 0 verringert (oder auf mute stellt) und sie dann wieder hoch dreht. Dazu gibt es doc sicher einen Bugreport oder so aber ich habe anscheinend noch nicht die richtigen ...
<Minipluto> ... Schlagwörter gefunden.
<Minipluto> also es gab mal ein Problem, dass die Lautsprecher generell nicht abgeschaltet wurden... meistens finde ich das
<x3oo> jo was geht, sollte nicht der sonymemstick ab oneiric nativ laufen?
<IchGucksLive> ich muss nochmal Blöd nachfragen  gibt es einen Path bei dem ich standard kein root benötige ?
<IchGucksLive> wenn ich ls -l auf die verzeichnisse mache dann steht da überall root
<IchGucksLive> ich bekomm beim start des programmes das in der python was an den seriell usb  ausgeben soll Permisson denight 
<Robert_Zenz> IchGucksLive, Ja, ~/ und /tmp ;)
<IchGucksLive> Danke
<IchGucksLive> Robert_Zenz: die stehen aber nicht im Pfad drinn
<IchGucksLive> "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/opt/real/RealPlayer:"
<ppq> ~/bin ist für sowas da
<ppq> wenn das existiert, wird es beim login automagisch zum path hinzugefügt
<x3oo> gibt es für unity sond cpu-app? ich hätt gern meine cpus auf performance, wenn ich netzbetrieb habe
<IchGucksLive> ppq: die welle ist das dann mein homeverzeichniss
<ppq> ja
<IchGucksLive> mal ausprobieren 
<LupusE> hi
<bullgard6> LupusE: Tach!
<Haraldo> 11.10, Unity: Gerne lasse ich mir die Arbeitsflächen mit Windows + W anzeigen. Dabei gehen die Lautstärke-Tasten der Tastatur nicht, nur wenn ich auf einer Arbeitsfläche bin. Bug oder Feature?
<IchGucksLive> ppq ich muss das pythonscript nur mit chmod +X ausführbar machen 
<IchGucksLive> jetzt gehts nur bei jedem ändern wieder ales von neuem da nerved
<fornext> Ich habe Ubuntu 11.04 mit verschlüsseltem /home. Eingerichtet über den Installer. Müsste mit cryptfs gemacht sein. Ich will jetzt Ubuntu 10.04 installieren. Reicht es wenn ich mir den Key notiere und kann ihn während der Neuinstallation angeben, oder wird das komplizierter?
<jojoburk> habe soeben den vsftp installiert. aber sobald ich die option enable_ssl=YES setze lässt sich der dienst nicht mehr starten...
<Aison> argh, nach einem upgrade von natty auf oneiric geht hier nfs4 nicht mehr. Dabei wurden keine config files geändert
<Aison> bin völlig planlos
<Aison> vieleicht hat es auch was mit kernel 3.0 zu tun
<jojoburk> SunTsu: tschuldige für die störung, hab grad vsftpd installiert leider komm ich grad mit der ssl config nicht weiter
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Verbindungsprobleme?
<Gamoder> jokrebel: Ja, leider
<s_p_a_c_e> Hallo zusammen! 11.10 bootet jetzt merkbar länger. Weiß jemand warum und ab man das beeinflussen kann?
<seeeb> ich suche einen wlan treiber für meinen dell laptop. Netzwerkkarte ist eine Intel Advanced-N 6230.
<seeeb> ich suche einen wlan treiber für meinen dell laptop. Netzwerkkarte ist eine Intel Advanced-N 6230.
<jokrebel> seeeb: Wir haben es gelesen…
<jokrebel> seeeb: Was sagt lsusb bzw. lspci über ihn?
<acidspoon> hallo
<acidspoon> ubuntu hat mit über compiz die komplette grafische oberfläche zerschossen, als das programm abgeschmiert ist
<acidspoon> mit welcher tastenkombi kann ich mich abmelden und auf gnome 3 oder unity 2d dauerhaft, also für jeden neustart wechseln?
<acidspoon> hilfeeeeeeeeeeee
<acidspoon> geht ja gar nix mehr :-(
<bekks> strg+alt+f1, anmelden, sudo init 6 eintippen
<acidspoon> und dann
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Oder MagicSysReq veruschen … Alt+Druck+K
<bekks> Warten bis der Neustart zuende ist?
<acidspoon> bekks: was macht strg+alt+f1
<bekks> Auf TTY1 wechseln.
<acidspoon> jokrebel: was macht alt+druck+k?
<bekks> ,sysrq? acidspoon 
<shetlandpony> acidspoon: Die SysRQ-Taste findet man auf der normalen Tastatur als Zweitbelegung auf der Taste Druck. Je nach Tastatur muss man zum Erreichen von "S-Abf" zusaetzlich Alt oder bei Notebooks teilweise auch Fn druecken. Fuer den Magic-SysRQ muss man aber immer Alt + Druck druecken, egal wie die "tatsaechliche" Belegung ist! mehr dazu hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRq [sysreq]
<jokrebel> ,sysreq? acidspoon
<shetlandpony> acidspoon: Die SysRQ-Taste findet man auf der normalen Tastatur als Zweitbelegung auf der Taste Druck. Je nach Tastatur muss man zum Erreichen von "S-Abf" zusaetzlich Alt oder bei Notebooks teilweise auch Fn druecken. Fuer den Magic-SysRQ muss man aber immer Alt + Druck druecken, egal wie die "tatsaechliche" Belegung ist! mehr dazu hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRq
<bekks> strike! :D
<jokrebel> bekks: :-þ
<acidspoon> ist für mich irgendwie nicht aussagekräftig
<acidspoon> ein fremdwort mit dem nächsten erklärt ;-)
<bekks> Dann wirst Du Dir den ganzen Wiki-Artikel durchlesen müssen.
<acidspoon> ich probiers einfach aus
<bekks> Und Fremdwörter sind da keine drin :P
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Dann ließ den Wiki-Artikel der dort verlinkt ist (was Du in dieser Zeit noicht geschafft haben kannst)
<acidspoon> ist ja eh alles im arsch :-(
<bekks> acidspoon: Achte auf deine Ausdrucksweise.
<bekks> Und probiere die beiden Dir genannten Wege zum Neustart deines Rechners einfach aus.
<acidspoon> re
<yacoov> arsc* ist kein schimpfwort
<acidspoon> funzt immer noch nicht richtig. ich hab jetzt mit gnome 3 (classic) gestartet, aber ich kann keine leisten verschieben, keine starter auf dem desktop hinzufügen usw.. warum geht das nicht?
<s_p_a_c_e> Sorry, war gerade down. Hatte jemand auf meine Anfrage bezüglich der langen Bootzeit geantwortet?
<bekks> s_p_a_c_e: Nein.
<acidspoon> wisst ihr das, bekks oder jokrebel 
<s_p_a_c_e> schade :(
<bekks> acidspoon: Ich verwende kein gnome3 - ich kann dir das nicht sagen.
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Mit Unity 2D auch schon probiert? Gnome3 kenn _ich_ leider noch nicht.
<acidspoon> bekks: kennst du dich mit dem compiz config tool aus?
<jokrebel> ,meta? acidspoon
<shetlandpony> acidspoon: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<acidspoon> jokrebel und bekks: wie stelle ich die einstellungen im compiz config tool wieder auf standard
<bekks> acidspoon: Wie ich gerade sagte, verwende ich kein gnome(3) und kann Dir sowas leider nicht sagen. KDE verwendet kein Compiz, daher weiß ich sowas nicht :)
<jokrebel> acidspoon: 1ster Treffer bei Google http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz/Problembehebung#Zuruecksetzen
<dreamon_> Wenn ich unter libreoffice ein Dokument ausdrucke dann schreibt er blödsinn.. anstelle von Buchstaben "h" druckt er "o" oder auch andere Sachen passen nicht.
<LupusE> druckertreiber falsch?
<LupusE> druck das mal in ne datei.
<dreamon_> LupusE, Als noch 11.04 lief gabs die Probleme nicht.. nach dem update auf 11.10 bekam ich probleme.
<acidspoon> hat nicht so wirklich geklappt
<dreamon_> Treiber hab ich nicht verändert
<bekks> acidspoon: Das bedeutet was genau?
<acidspoon> bekks, jokrebel: das zurücksetzen klappt nicht und auch bei den anderen oberflächen kann ich keiner starter auf den desktop erstellen. unity 3d ist total kaputt
<LupusE> dreamon_: und in wie weit ist das nun konstruktiv?
<bekks> "klappte nicht" ist keine mir bekannte Fehlermeldung :)
<dreamon_> LupusE, Ich drucks mal in eine pdf?
<bekks> dreamon_: Du kannst es auch als PDF exportieren.
<acidspoon> bekks hab das compiz tool nicht mal als root gestartet und trotzdem hats alles verstellt
<jokrebel> [19:56] <jokrebel> acidspoon: Mit Unity 2D auch schon probiert?
<acidspoon> jokrebel: ja, das geht. aber ist nur ne schlechte variante von unity. da kann ich keine benutzerdefinierten starter hinzufügen usw. daher gefällt mir unity nicht wirklich
<bekks> acidspoon: Dann wirst Du xfce, kde oder lxde verwenden müssen, da es unter 11.10 kein gnome2 mehr gibt.
<acidspoon> bekks: wenn gnome 3 classic funzen würde, wär das ja super
<acidspoon> bekks: wie hau ich denn die compiz einstellungen weg? reichts, wenn ich das einfach deinstalliere?
<dreamon_> Wenn ichs als pdf exportierte, dann ist siehts auf Okular sauber aus. Drucke ich es dann ist es wieder so "h" ist ein "o"
<bekks> acidspoon: Zum dritten Mal. Ich verwende weder gnome noch Compiz. Ich kann es Dir nicht sagen.
<dreamon_> acidspoon, Was willst du machen, ich verwende gnome 3.2
<yacoov2>  
<dreamon_> LupusE, Wenn ichs als pdf exportierte, dann ist siehts auf Okular sauber aus. Drucke ich es dann ist es wieder so "h" ist ein "o"
<acidspoon> dreamon_: ich will gnome 3 als standard-oberfläche für jeden start und im classic modus starten
<dreamon_> acidspoon, aha. Ok, und wo ist problem?
<acidspoon> dreamon_: ich weiß weder, wie ich es standardmäßig einstelle, also dass es es bei jedem start automatisch mit gnome 3 classic startet, noch kann ich unter gnome 3 classic die einzelnen bars verschieben, löschen oder verändern
<dreamon_> acidspoon, Hast du schon mal mit dem gedanken gespielt gleich auf gnome 3.2 umzusteigen.. Ich hab hier auch classic mal kurz versucht. Dann hab ich gesehen das man gnome3.2 eigentlich brauchbar einrichten kann. seither verwende ich das. Classic hab ich im moment keine Erfahrungswerte.
<acidspoon> dreamon_: kann ich da wenigstens problemlos eigene starter einrichten?
<dreamon_> acidspoon, Das du die bars nicht verschieben kannst ist glaube ich gewollt.. 
<yacoov2> acidspoon hast du das packet: gnome-session-fallback installiert?
<acidspoon> yacoov2: was macht das paket gnome-session-fallback?
<yacoov2> es installiert gnome classic
<dreamon_> acidspoon, www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html -> damit hab ich gnome3.2 so angepasst das es mir gefällt. 
<acidspoon> yacoov2: ja, ist installiert. ich hab einfach gnome-shell installiert. da war das mit dabei
<yacoov2> acidspoon ok
<acidspoon> probiers nochmal :-(
<acidspoon> dreamon_ wie kann ich denn unter gnome3 eigene starter erstellen?
<acidspoon> dreamon_ also das ist echt nervig. unity und gnome3 sind echt mist
<Ladon_> hallo wie kann ich mein zuvor installiertes xcfe als standard login unter ubuntu 11.10 einrichten?
<dreamon_> acidspoon, starter.. du kannst dir deinen Desktop soweit ich weiß auch normal mit Symbolen vollpflastern. geht mit dem Tweak tool.
<acidspoon> wo find ich denn das tweak tool?
<dreamon_> Webseiten kannst auch starter anlegen. Ich lern mich auch ein. Aber drag und drop ist spitze.. Rest wird auch noch.. 
<dreamon_> acidspoon, Schau dir die Seite an, da wird viel gezeigt... Ist klasse.
<Ladon_> könnte mir dabei bitte jemand helfen?
<dreamon_> Ladon_, Wir fällt der dateiname gerade nicht ein..
<jokrebel> acidspoon: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool 
<dreamon_> Ladon_, lightgdm.conf oder so ähnlich..
<Ladon_> das habe ich ausprobiert aber wie konfiguriere ich es?
<k1l> Labbi: einfach unter lighdm (dem anmeldebildschirm) auswählen. der nimmt dann immer das zuletzt gewählte
<Ladon_> nach der installation konnte ich nämlich die beschriebene datei im zerichnis nicht finden bzw. textdoku
<k1l> s/Labbi/Ladon/
<shetlandpony> k1l meant: Ladon: einfach unter lighdm (dem anmeldebildschirm) auswählen. der nimmt dann immer das zuletzt gewählte
<acidspoon> dreamon_: was muss ich denn da einstellen, um eigene icons installieren zu können?
<Ladon_> wenn ich xfce wähle mich einlogge dann den rechner neu starte lädt immer unity :(
<dreamon_> Ladon_, /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf -> da glaub die letzte Zeile die mit default.. die hab ich hier auf gnome umgestellt und schon hab ich gnome per defautl
<Ladon_> das versuche ich danke
<SunTsu> OK, chipcardd gibt es wohl nichtmehr, das nutzt nun alles pcscd
<dreamon_> acidspoon, So vielleicht -> http://blog.nik0.de/2011/05/gnome-3-starter-hinzufugen/
<Ladon_> http://pastebin.com/G1eshSfP << wo meinst du bei default?
<zeitsofa> mal sehen vielleicht weiß von euch jemand rat: hi kann mir jemand sagen warum ein update-rc.d mongo defaulst dieses script hier nicht hinzufügt? http://pastebin.com/krYM0H29
<Ladon_> dreamon_, welchen eintrag muss ich auf xfce ändern?
<dreamon_> Ladon_, Sry das weiß ich nicht 
<dreamon_> Ladon_, user-session=ubuntu -> wenn da anstelle von ubuntu gnome schreibst.. sollte es gnome sein.
<ultrixx> gibt es eigentlich gute gründe, nicht 10.04 LTS oder 10.10 zu installieren, wenn man Unity und Gnome 3 vermeiden will?
<Ladon_> das versuche ich mal bis später
<Ladon_> danke!
<joschi> ultrixx: nö. beides derzeit noch im support zeitraum.
<ultrixx> joschi: 10.10 läuft aber aus demnächst, oder?
<joschi> ultrixx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jokrebel> ultrixx: Wenn dann eher die LTS wegen längerem Support. Ich bevorzuge die schon immer auf meinem Produktiv-Rechner.
<ultrixx> danke sehr
<ultrixx> also keine geili-features in den neueren kernels? ich hab gelesen, dass der smp-code verbessert wurde inzwischen (kein giant lock) aber im 3er die powersave-features nicht mehr richtig funktionieren. stimmt das?
<bekks> ultrixx: Über Kernel-Features informiert Dich am Besten das Kernel-Changelog.
<bekks> Und das Big-Kernel-Lock ist schon seit langer Zeit nur noch in einigen wenigen Treibern vorhanden.
<jokrebel> cu
<into`> moin
<into`> ich habe nen altes notebook per ubuntu cd gebootet, also live cd, nun will ich die ganze platte mit dd if=... usw. löschen
<into`> ich habe aber kein /dev/hda
<into`> wie könnte die festplatte noch eingebunden sein?
<LetoThe2nd> sda
<into`> sda is für sata?
<LetoThe2nd> jein. kernelintern ist das aus dem alten scsi-framework abgeleitet. so ganz grob.
<into`> aso ok, sda funtzt aber, vielen dank
<k1l> into`: die unterscheidung mit sda und hda für sata und ide gibts nicht mehr
<into`> ma schauen wie lang es dauert die 80GB zu beschreiben
<k1l> into`: bevor du da alles drölf mal mit zufallszahlen überschreibst schau dir mal den artikel von shred an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/shred
<into`> wieso will man eine festplatte mit zufallszahlen anstatt 0en überschreiben, wenn zufallszahlen länger dauern?
<into`> lese gerade den artikel und da werden die beiden methoden beschrieben, versuche nun nachzuvollziehen wieso man das tun möchte
<reddexx> hi ist der k1x da?
<k1l> into`: der ganze löschen kram stammt noch größtenteils aus der zeit von floppy disks, wo man durchaus nach einmal überschreiben noch daten auslesen konnte.
<k1l> reddexx: sieht wohl so aus
<reddexx> k1l^^
<reddexx> sry bin krank geworden
<reddexx> also linux läuft nun auf der platte
<k1l> reddexx: gut.
<reddexx> nächstes problem er zeigt mir die auflösung nicht an
<reddexx> 1024x... zeigt er nur an habe aber ein bildschirm mit 19..x...
<k1l> ist das nen laptop oder pc? (welcher laptop) welche graka ist verbaut? hast du einen bestimmten treiber ausgewählt?
<zeitsofa> irgendwie fuchs't mich diese initscript gemurks hier. 2 nahezu identische initscripte. beide sind verlinkt. das eine startet das andere nicht 
<reddexx> Geforce Gainward HDCP 210
<reddexx> mit 1024Mb DDR2 Ram
<reddexx> nee
<reddexx> die auf lösen war schon drin
<l8nighthorscht> reddexx: schonmal zusätzliche treiber installiert?
<reddexx> das ist das nächste problem
<reddexx> ^
<reddexx> ^^
<reddexx> er findet 2 treiber will aber nicht installieren
<l8nighthorscht> reddexx: welches ubuntu hast du installiert?
<reddexx> die neuste Xubuntu
<reddexx> Entschuldigung, die Installation dieses Treibers schlug fehl.
<reddexx> Bitte prüfen Sie die Log-Datei für Details: /var/log/jockey.log
<k1l> reddexx: kannst du mal "lspci" nopasten bitte? 
<k1l> ,nopaste? reddexx 
<shetlandpony> reddexx: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<reddexx> lspc1????
<k1l> "lspci"  das ist ein befehl fürs terminal
<l8nighthorscht> reddexx: einfach mal in den terminal tippen
<reddexx> jo 
<reddexx> nun?
<reddexx> sry bin total verpeilt -.-
<k1l> reddexx: den text kopieren, auf die nopaste seite, etc etc, damit wir das auch sehen können
<reddexx> gibst mir mal kurz den link
<k1l> ,nopaste? reddexx 
<shetlandpony> reddexx: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<reddexx> danke
<reddexx> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/495739/
<reddexx> ich komm gleich wirder kurz restarten
<k1l> reddexx: ok. dann gibst du bitte im terminal folgendes ein:
<k1l> warum neustarten?
<reddexx> Nvidia beschleunigte Grafiktreiber
<reddexx> braucht ein restart
<reddexx> also bis glei
<k1l> also hast du den jetzt installiert mit dem ubuntu programm?
<reddexx> ok das hat wohl das problem behoben
<skyman0405> wie kann man ubuntu zu einer auflösung 1280*1024 zwingen, der monitor kann es, unter windows funzt es....
<reddexx> das problem hatte ich auch xD
<reddexx> gerade eben
<ppq> ,xserver modelines? skyman0405
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber xserver modelines
<ppq> *grummel*
<reddexx> sky
<skyman0405> wie hast du es gelöst, ich habe nur 1024*768, probiere es schon seit jahren
<reddexx> welche graka hast du?
<Guest70856> hi, ich hab keinen sound. hab da schonmal eine weile dran herumgedoktort, und nach dem update auf oneiric ist der sound wieder weg
<ppq> skyman0405: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines
<k1l_> skyman0405: welche graka? welcher treiber?
<skyman0405> intel onbord
<Guest70856> die karte taucht nicht in der systemsteuerung auf
<skyman0405> i950
<panis> Hilfe, ich bin doof! :)
<k4v> hi, ich hab keinen sound. hab da schonmal eine weile dran herumgedoktort, und nach dem update auf oneiric ist der sound wieder weg
<skyman0405> denke mal das es am acer monitor liegt.
<reddexx> nee
<k1l_> skyman0405: wenn der richtige treiber läuft (bei intel onboard sollte das meistens sein) dann den tipp von ppq mit den modelines
<reddexx> ist das nur wie groß ist der bildschirm, ging es bei windows auch?
<reddexx> wenn ja, geh mal auf zusätzliche treiber
<panis> Weiß wer wie denn bitte die Musik Suche im Dashboard von Oneiric Ocelot funzt?
<k1l_> ,unity? panis 
<reddexx>  habe ich auch gemacht musste einen treibner installieren und schwubs 19xx Auflösung :D
<shetlandpony> panis, unity ist die Standard-Desktopoberflche von Ubuntu. Es gibt sowohl eine 3D als auch eine 2D-Fallback Variante. Mehr Informationen und einige Tipps und Tricks hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<skyman0405> habe schon gelesen und viel probiert, bis meistens fequenz zu hoch angezeit wurde und das war es 
<k1l_> panis: schau mal, ob da was dazu steht
<k1l_> reddexx: das wird ihm nicht helfen.
<reddexx> k1l wie kann ich unity aktivieren
<k4v> puleaudio sieht meine soundkarte nicht :/
<reddexx> ?
<skyman0405> mit meinen lcd fernseher funzt es ja, werde mal für 100 euronen einen neuen kaufen ;-)
<panis> schätze auch nicht
<k1l_> reddexx: du hast doch xubuntu installiert.
<panis> also banshee hat alle mp3s "verinnerlicht"
<k1l_> panis: schätzen? oder hast du gelesen?
<reddexx> jo
<reddexx> geht des dort nicht
<panis> auf der seite kommt das Wort Musik nicht mal vor
<k1l_> reddexx: das nutzt xfce. ubuntu nutzt unity.
<k1l_> panis: ist nicht dein ernst oder?
<reddexx> aso xubuntu nicht, deswegen hat ubunut 1gb min. und xubuntu 180 - 256mb ram auslastung
<k1l_> panis: das ist eine übersichtsseite, wo weiter verlinkt wird. vlt nutzt du nichtmal einfach nur strg+f sondern liest wirklich mal 
<k1l_> reddexx: ja.
<panis> wenn du's gefunden hast warum schreibst du es nicht einfach
<panis> unter Änderungen Oneiric Ocelot, steht zumindest nichts über Musiksuche
<panis> Lediglich das Home, Datei und Anwendungssuche wird aufgezeigt
<reddexx> dumme frage: man kann durch ein emulator exen ausführen kann man da auch den windoof installer benützen
<reddexx> ?
<k1l_> ,wine? reddexx 
<guntbert> panis: hmm - hast du das Gefühl, dass dir hier jemand etwas schuldet? Dann trügt dich diese Gefühl :-)
<shetlandpony> reddexx, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<reddexx> geht des?
<panis> fakt ist wie gesagt, das Banshee alle meine Titel in die Bibliothek aufgenommen hat, suche ich danach jedoch in der Musiksuche so schlägt er nur Alben zum Kauf vor.
<k1l_> panis: http://www.pablo-bloggt.de/linux/was-ist-neu-in-ubuntu-oneiric-ocelot-11-10/   hier ist auch nochmal weiterhin etwas beschrieben
<bekks> reddexx: Mit Einschränkungen, ja.
<reddexx> sag ma mal so kennt wär NfS:World
<l8nighthorscht> reddexx: oder du installierst windows in ner virtual box
<reddexx> nee
<reddexx>  win7 hab ich ja noch drauf
<reddexx>  nur keine lust wenn mal was ist jedesmal umzuwechseln :D
<k1l_> reddexx: schau mal auf den link, den dir der bot gegeben hat. da ist es erklärt und unten findest du einen link zur wine appdb. dort kannst du nachgucken, wie gut dein programm damit läuft
<bekks> Man kann auch per vbox ein "natives OS" starten...
<bekks> ICH persönlich rate aber davon ab, solange man nicht definitiv GENAU weiß, was man da tut.
<reddexx> gibt es eine liste von playonLinux
<reddexx> was stabil läuft?
<k1l_> panis: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/ubuntu-music-unity-music-lens/ hiernach sollten da kaufbare und lokale titel auftauchen
<panis> also ist mein Verdach, das das Dash auf die Bibliothek von Banshee zurückgreift  schon richtig
<k1l_> ja, nur solltest du dann in der suche deine eigenen titel auswählen. die anderen werden nur als kaufbar angezeigt
<panis> ja ja, schon klar. er zeigt ja nur keinen meiner Titel
<panis> Ich hab laut Banshee 15,5 Tage Musik - da müsste ich schon rein durch zufall mal einen Titel gefunden habhen :)
<haleb0b> hallo, wie kann ich den dns cache leeren?
<bekks> haleb0b: Nopaste bitte mal folgende Ausgaben: lsb_release -a; ps -ef | grep nscd
<reddexx> k1l
<k1l_> ,frag? reddexx 
<shetlandpony> reddexx: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<reddexx> weist du wie man bei firefox (Linux) wenn man auf die adressleiste klickt alles in der adressleiste makiert ist, gibs da eine einstellung?
<haleb0b> bekks: 
<haleb0b> debian 6.0.3 no LSB modules
<k1l_> reddexx: strg+l drücken, sonst müsstest du das die firefox leute mal direkt fragen
<reddexx> kk
<k1l_> haleb0b: dann wende dich bitte an den debian support.
<reddexx> ok dann bin ich ja fertig^
<reddexx> also bin dann mal off
<reddexx> gn8 und danke für den netten und hilfreichen support
<k1l_> reddexx: kein problem.
<panis> zu dem Unity-Music-Lens-Problem. Ein Neustart hat das Problem tatsächlich gleöst. Wahrscheinlich hätte ein einfaches ab-/anmelden auch getan.
<Orcor> ich habe bei mir gemacht sudo apt-get update und upgrade dann am ende kam irgend was mit erro weis jemand was das bedeutet oder wie ich das korrigieren kann da ich mich da nicht auskenne was gemeint ist http://pastebin.de/19479
<bekks> "irgendwas mit erro".
<bekks> WAS GENAU kam da?
<Orcor> habe es doch gepostet
<Orcor> klick mal auf dem Link
<Orcor> bekks haste denn Link angeklickt?
<dakira> Ich habe gerade ein schraeges Problem bei der Installation von Ubuntu. Ich will das home-verzeichnis nicht verschluesselt. Die Option ist im im installer aber gerade per default ausgewaehlt und nicht aenderbar
<Orcor> welche Ubuntu Version?
<dakira> 11.10
<Orcor> hmm...
<Orcor> ich hab von 11.04 auf 11.10 Upgrade gemacht  hat fast alles geklappt 
<dakira> Orcor:  Habe bei der Installation den letzten Punkt (manuell) gewaehlt, um bestehende Partitionen zu nutzen. /boot und / werden formatiert. /home nicht..
<Orcor> außer bei Update und upgrade (sudo apt-get update/upgrade) http://pastebin.de/19479
<dakira> Orcor: an der stelle, wo ich dann den user erstelle ist die besagte option (zur verschluesselung) vorausgewaehlt und ausgegraut
<Orcor> warum wird Home nicht Formatiert?
<dakira> Ich denke mal ich bin da auf einen Bug gestossen ;(
<bekks> Orcor: 
<dakira> Orcor:  na weil da daten liegen
<Orcor> kann sein 
<bekks> Ist so.
<dakira> Orcor: da liegt man altes userverzeichnis
<k1l_> Orcor: hast du fremdquellen aktiviert?
<Orcor> ich denke das ubuntu 11.10 noch viele Bugs hat da es noch neu ist ich denke nach 2 Wochen durch neue updates usw wird das behoben 
<Orcor> ja habe ich 
 * bekks denkt das SO nicht...
<Orcor> soll ich die deaktiviren?
<Orcor> die habe ich aktiviert da ein update usw mir vorgeschlagen wurde für neue icons usw 
<Orcor> liegt es da dran ?
<k1l_> Orcor: ja denke schon.
<Orcor> ich habe es gerade deaktiviert
<Orcor> kann man das irgend wie entfernen damit das mit error weg ist 
<k1l_> nochmal update machen
<dakira> auch lustig: nach dem Partitionierungspunkt laesst sich die Installation nicht mehr abbrechen
<dakira> also ausser mit gewalt
<Orcor> ok mom
<bekks> dakira: expert installation und du kannst alles immer abbrechen.
<Orcor> lol hab es gemacht und nun kam bei mir folgendes 
<Orcor> Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:
<Orcor>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Orcor> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 3 nicht aktualisiert.
<Orcor> ?
<bekks> Dann schau Dir an wieso das so ist.
<Orcor> und wo schaue ich es an ?
<k1l_> Orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Aktualisierung-durchfuehren
<bekks> apt-get install paketname
<bekks> Das sagt Dir sehr genau warum das Paket zurückgehalten wird.
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> mom
<bekks> sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<bekks> Nopaste bitte die komplette ausgabe
<bekks> ,nopaste? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<k1l_> Orcor: im wiki artikel ists doch erklärt
<Orcor> Die folgenden zusätzlichen Pakete werden installiert:
<Orcor>   linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic linux-image-generic
<Orcor> Vorgeschlagene Pakete:
<Orcor>   fdutils linux-doc-3.0.0 linux-source-3.0.0 linux-tools
<k1l_> apt-get update/upgrade installiert keine pakete, die nicht schon installiert sind. und da sich die kernelversion ändert musst du es mit dist-upgrade machen
<bekks> ,nopaste? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<dakira> bekks: der installer hat keinen "X" button und keine abbruch-schaltflaeche. Oh.. und es gibt im systemmenu kein "ausschalten"
<bekks> LIES was da steht...
<bekks> dakira: Was für ein Installer? 
 * bekks hat noch nie was anderes als den textinstaller gesehen.
<Orcor> ok
<dakira> bekks: der offizielle ubuntu-installer
<bekks> dakira: Der textinstaller ist genau so offiziell.
<bekks> Was graphisches habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren unter Linux nicht mehr gesehen :)
<Orcor> bekks http://pastebin.de/19480
<dakira> bekks: der von der ubuntu-desktop-cd.. und den kann man nicht abbrechen.. vermutlich aus gruenden (halb konfiguriertes system).. Aber meine Frage oben war ja auch eine andere. Naemlich wieso ich die Verschluesselung per default nicht abwaehlen kann (habe von der gleichen CD auf mein netbook installiert.. dort war es nicht per default ausgewaehlt)
<bekks> dakira: Weil dein /home verschlüsselt ist.
<bekks> Orcor: Siehe Erklärung:
<bekks> 1020 234414 <+k1l_> apt-get update/upgrade installiert keine pakete, die nicht schon installiert sind. und da sich die kernelversion ändert musst du es mit dist-upgrade machen
<dakira> bekks: nein
<bekks> Da das Paket dann installiert wird, wenn Du es explizit installieren willst, kannst Du es auch explizit installieren.
<dakira> bekks: war auch nie verschluesselt
<Orcor> bekks bei mir kommt Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.0.0-13-generic cannot be found.
<k1l_> Orcor: mach mal: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19481
<Orcor> hier steht alles was bei mir kam
<Orcor> ok apt-get dist-upgrade habe ich gemacht
<Orcor> und nun
<k1l_> zeigen
<Orcor> mom
<Orcor> ok hier hast du es http://pastebin.de/19482
<k1l_> ist doch alles duffte
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> gibt es ein Terminalbefehl das man nachschauen kann ob alles passt und keine fehler da sind?
<k1l_> Orcor: lies doch mal was da grade gemacht wurde
<Orcor> hä
<Orcor> wo
<dakira> bekks: falls es dich interessiert. ist wohl ein bug. Zumindest weiss ich nun wann es auftritt (und wann nicht) und kann es reproduzieren
<k1l_> die meldungen (auch fehlermeldungen) sind nicht zunm wegklicken. da steht drin, was gemacht wurde etc
<dakira> bekks: sobald man im installer eine seperate /boot-Partition angibt, laesst sich die Verschluesselung nicht mehr deaktivieren
<Orcor> ach so das was ich vorhin gepostet habe meinst du das?
<k1l_> dakira: wäre nett, wenn du den noch meldest auf launchpad. oder falls schon vorhanden beiträgst
<k1l_> Orcor: ich habe dir erst eine wiki seite gezeigt, wo genau drin steht was da passiert und warum deine meldung kam, warum die zurückgehalten werden. die wolltest du schon nicht lesen
<dakira> k1l_: keine sorge.. das mach ich
<Orcor> doch bin nicht dazu gekommen sorry mahce es nun jetzt
<k1l_> dann habe ich als service dir direkt den richtigen befehl gegeben, der es dir babyeinfach installiert. aber nichtmal den output hast du gelesen.
<k1l_> dakira: wunderprächtig :)
<dakira> k1l_: der installer heisst ubiquity, oder?
<k1l_> jo
<k1l_> Orcor: es ist nicht böse gemeint. aber wenn du immer nur alles blind abtippst und nicht lernst, was du da machst, dann sitzen wir beide in 10 jahren noch hier und ich muss dir helfen :)
<Orcor> stimmt
<Orcor> danke dir trotzdem für alles und deine Zeit
<Orcor> bin gerade dabei am lesen das was du mir vorhin gegeben hast von wiki
<k1l_> Orcor: gut. ist ja nicht viel. aber dann weisst du beim nächsten mal, was du machen musst. oder wo du es nachlesen kannst
<Orcor> vielen Dank ok werde nun schlafen gehen da ich früh raus muss zu Arbeit
<Guest4301> hallo
<Guest4301> hallo
<k1l_> hallo :/
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-21
<C_A_M> moin moin
<ultrixx> hi ich hab mal ne frage zur Darstellung von Text: Wenn ich die proprietären Grafiktreiber installiere, verschlechtert sich die Darstellungsqualität von Text z.B. im Browser
<ultrixx> am schönsten werden Schriftzeichen dargestellt ohne 2d/3d-Beschlunigung. Woran liegt das?
<skynix> ultrixx: hast du die fonts alle installiert ?
<skynix> hast du squeeze ?
<skynix> ach ups, ich bin ja im ubuntu channel sorry
<skynix> ähm
<ultrixx> nein ich habe keine zusätzlichen fonts drauf
<ultrixx> u
<ultrixx> und was ist squeeze?
<skynix> unter ubuntu söllte es auch geben :   sudo apt-get --yes install ttf-mscorefonts-installer       und      sudo apt-get --yes install msttcorefonts
<skynix> ... squeeze ist debian6  .
<skynix> sorry, ich hatte grade nicht gesehen das ich ja im U channel bin
<skynix> kuck doch mal ob du die fonts nicht im ubuntu auch bekommen kannst, vieleicht ist dein problem dann gelöst
<ultrixx> ach so meinst du das. nein, das passiert auch, wenn ich die ms-fonts installiert habe. das Font-Rendering scheint in Software besser zu sein als Hardwarebeschleunigt
<skynix> ich hatte diesen effeckt mit verzerrter schrift auch des öfteren.  entweder half die install der fonts. oder die install eines neueren kernels
<skynix> ultrixx: achso ok
<skynix> na ich habe nur oberflächlich ahnung von ubuntu. daher kann ich nicht all zu viel dazu sagen. ich nutzt ubuntu schonmal life. aber hauptsächlich debian
<skynix> aber irgend wer hat hier sicher einen tipp
<skynix> ultrixx: hast du schon im ubuntu forum danach gegooglet ?!
<ultrixx> nein noch nicht. ich dachte, hier wäre jemand, der sich mit der sache auskennt und mir grob sagen könnte, woran es liegt
<skynix> ultrixx: dir wird auch jemand helfen.  ist nur etwas früh
<skynix> ;-)
<ultrixx> hehe, ja
<skynix> welches relese hast du denn, und welchen kernel ?
<skynix> aus neugier...
<ultrixx> das neueste mit aktuellem kernel ich glaub 3.0.0-12
<skynix> weil ich nutzte unter meinem debian einen ubuntu kernel. weil die ubuntu kernel einfach klasse sind
<skynix> ah gut !
<ultrixx> 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP
<Guschtel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/schriften
<ultrixx> was pflegt ubuntu denn in den kernel ein?
<skynix> ultrixx: ich habe den stable     3.0.4-030004-generic     am laufen
<Guschtel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriftbild_verbessern
<ultrixx> danke Guschtel ich schaus mir grad an
<skynix> hi Guschtel
<skynix> siehste , da ist schonhilfe für dich :-)
<ultrixx> skynix: was steckt denn im ubuntu kernel, was besser ist als bei debian?
<Guschtel> ubuntu ist m.e. nach nicht viel anders als ein debian mit anderem release-cycle, anderem (besseren) support und packaging
<ultrixx> na ja, das kann man fast über alle distros sagen^^
<ultrixx> zumindest, dass es nicht viel anders ist ;-)
<Guschtel> nö
<skynix> ultrixx: von debian giebt es nicht besonders viele kernel auswahl möglichkeiten, was ich traurig finde. da muß dann auch alles zueinander passen.  ich nehme deswegen ubuntu kernel, die einwandfrei laufen. die install von nvidia  g-210 ist auch kein problem. entweder nouveau deaktivieren und mit sh die .run starten. oder über dkms
<skynix> oder man kompiliert sich selber seinen kernel. sourcen giebt es ja bei ubuntu oder kernel.org genügend
<skynix> nur beim kompilieren, da muß man sich schon eine ganze weile mit beschäftigen, sonst wird das nur müll.  daher nutze ich ubuntu kernel am liebsten !!! :-)
<skynix> soviel ich weiß, bezieht ubuntu seine quellen aus debian
<ultrixx> lol ich weiß noch, als ich meinen ersten kernel compilieren wollte zu 2.2er zeiten
<skynix> ist so oder so alles debian. nur jede distri ist anders gestrickt
<Guschtel> ---> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<skynix> ultrixx: all zu schwer ist der vorgang des kompilierens nicht.  nur in menu config alles richtig ein zu stellen. da ist der knack punkt.
<ultrixx> Guschtel: wir sind doch on topic
<skynix> da stehen sachen von denen man nie etwas gehört hat, und auch nicht kapiert was es st. und unter den hunderten von optionen alles ein zu stellen, und nach zu lesen was es ist und wofür es ist.... mann das ist nicht so leicht
<ultrixx> geht ja um ubuntu kernel compilieren
<skynix> ich hoffe, das diese art von gespräch hier in diesem channel erlaubt ist... ich bin erst seid kurtzem in ubuntu-de   und   ubuntu-de-offtopic
<skynix> den letzten den ich kompilieren wollte, war ein ubuntu kernel
<skynix> die hole ich dann von hier, snapshots :   http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/master-next
<shetlandpony> skynix's url: http://tinyurl.com/6x7o8cm | kernel.ubuntu.com Git - ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git/shortlog
<skynix> aber der link ist NICHT aktuell !!!!!
<skynix> shetlandpony: ja danke , ich habe dort noch meine probleme mich zu orientieren, und zum aktuellem zu gelangen...
<skynix> aber derzeit kompiliere ich eh nicht, aber danke !
<Guschtel> shetlandpony: ,bot? skynix 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Guschtel, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ,bot
<Guschtel> shetlandpony: bot? skynix 
<shetlandpony> skynix: ich bin ein bot ;p
<skynix> ach, ihr habt auch einen bot hier im channel ?!
<skynix> oder war das ein witz gerade ?
<skynix> aaah, jetzt hab ich es gesehen und gesschnallt, thx
<ultrixx> wenn shetlandpony kein bot wäre, wäre es extrem fleissig 
<skynix> ich kenne bot´s ja aus anderen channels, habe es nur gerade nicht gesehen das     shetlandpony    ein bot ist, lol
<skynix> ok muß mal was tun, bbl
<ultrixx> wie schalte ich das Blinken des cursors im terminal aus?
<sash_> ultrixx: In einem gnome-Terminal? http://www.linux-geek.co.nz/2011/06/27/how-do-i-disable-the-blinking-cursor-in-gnome-terminal/
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3bla7rx |   How do I disable the blinking cursor in gnome-terminal? - Linux Geek >> Linux Geek
<ultrixx> sash_: danke
<sash_> Darf man fragen., wieso du das willst/brauchst?
<ultrixx> ja
<ultrixx> mich nervt es ein bisschen
<sash_> Achso, ok :)
<sysdef> skynix: es gibt wesendlich mehr kernel fuer debian, sogar nen freebsd kernel in 32 und 64-bit ( http://www.debian.org/ports/index.de.html ). Guschtel: schlechten debian support hat man wenn man nicht im debian support channel ( #debian-de ) ist ;)
<sash_> sysdef: Ehm…
<sash_> Achso, got it.
<skynix> sysdef: ich bin schon im debian.de   , nur nicht im debian-de .  bisher hat meine suche nicht viel kernel gezeigt.  muß doch mal genauer nachehen. danke für den hinweiß :-)
<dispyfree> Moin
<dispyfree> ich probiere momentan, Ubuntu auf einer externen Festplatte zu installieren
<dispyfree> das habe ich erst so versucht, jetzt habe ich dazu noch eine anleitung gefunden : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_auf_externen_Speichermedien (ich bin davon nicht wirklich abgewichen)
<dispyfree> meine externe festplatte sieht so aus: NTFS - NTFS - ext4 - swap. Problem: wenn ich nach der Installation booten möchte, erscheint: GRUB unknown file system
<dispyfree> was läuft da schief?
<dadrc> dispyfree, ich würd sagen, das Abweichen von der Anleitung (durch die 2 weiteren Partitionen) hat eben doch was geändert
<deem> dispyfree: wo hast du denn den grub installiert?
<dispyfree> @deem: erster Anlauf: erst auf /dev/sdb und im zweiten Anlauf in /dev/sdc3 (das is die ext4-Partition). beides funktionierte nicht
<dispyfree> (Ubuntu 11.04 DVD Desktop)
<dispyfree> @dadrc: wo ist das Problem?
<dadrc> Der Bootloader gehört in den MBR der USB-Platte, also wohl sdc
<dadrc> Fällt mir so als erstes auf
<deem> dispyfree: also den bootloader auf einer partition zu installieren ist eine doofe idee. kannst du mal die datei "/etc/default/grub" nopasten?
<dispyfree> @deem: ja, dazu müsste ich allerdings erst rebooten ;)
<dispyfree> @dadrc: dann eben sdc.. auf jeden Fall hab ich die Platte an sich ausgewählt, den Eintrag, wo diet Größe der Festplatte drin stand
<deem> dispyfree: unter was bist du grade online?
<dispyfree> Win XP PRO
<deem> so genau wollte ich es nicht wissen
<dadrc> Dann war das richtig, da sollte der Bootloader hin
<dadrc> Aber die Datei, die deem wollte, wär wirklich gut
<dispyfree> dann müsste ich jetzt ein live-Sytem booten, die Datei öffnen, den Inhalt auf einem NTFS_Laufwerk speichern, runterfahren, XP starten und nopasten. (UMTS_Stick )
<deem> dispyfree: warum kannst du mit dem livesystem nicht ins internetz?
<dispyfree> der erkennt den UMTS-Stick nicht ohne Weiteres. und ich hab auf die schnelle nix in den Systemeinstellungen gefunden
<deem> kein wlan oder kabel in reichweite?
<deem> wobei so ein umts-stick eigentlich erkannt werden sollte. ich hab einen von huwei und einen von zte und die funktionieren einwandfei
<dispyfree> nein. und ja ich laufe bald Amok ;)
<deem> s/einwandfei/einwandfrei/
<shetlandpony> deem meant: wobei so ein umts-stick eigentlich erkannt werden sollte. ich hab einen von huwei und einen von zte und die funktionieren einwandfrei
<dispyfree> ich google mal kurz
<deem> dispyfree: wenn du dann aber schonmal dabei bist, pack noch "uname -a; lsb_release -a" und die datei "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" dazu
<dispyfree> wie gesagt ihc hab rechts oben bei Netzwerk unter "Drahtlosbreitband" oder so nen Netz einrichten wollen - da hat er mir keinen Netzwerkadapter angezeigt
<deem> dispyfree: du musst auch auf... erm...mobilesbreitband? glaube ich heißt das
<deem> moment. mal meinen laptop anmachen
<deem> also. rechtsklick auf dem netzwer-manager icon, dann auf verbindungen bearbeiten. da auf mobiles breitband und da dann eine neue verbindung einstellen
<deem> den rest müsstest du wissen
<dispyfree> und wenn der mir da keinen Adapter anzeigt?
<dispyfree> oder is das egal?
<deem> da sollte dann dein stick erscheinen. wenn er "any" anzeigt hat er wohl das ding nicht erkannt
<deem> was ist das für einer?
<dispyfree> MedionMobile WebStick (Huawei)
<dispyfree> laut Internet sollte der eigentlich gehen, aber wie gesagt, er hat mir das deutsche Äquivalent von "any" angezeigt
<deem> hast du den stick angeschlossen bevor oder nachdem der rechner gestartet war?
<dispyfree> bevor
<deem> dann mach es diesmal, nachdem dein ubuntu gestartet ist
<dispyfree> ok.ich tauche dann mal ab ;)
<niklasfi> hallo
<niklasfi> wieso kommt, wenn ich alt+f2 drücke, und gedit eingebe geany?
<koegs> niklasfi: mach mal bitte ein "ls -l /usr/bin/gedit"
<niklasfi> koegs: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 672128 2011-09-27 00:33 /usr/bin/gedit
<niklasfi> ich weiß nicht, dass kommt glaube ich immer dann, wenn ich mit gedit speichere, und dann gedit abstürzt
<niklasfi> hmm... jetzt kommt wieder das richtige. aber ich hatte das jetzt nicht zum ersten mal
<niklasfi> aber eigentlich sollte gedit beim speichern von dateien auch nicht einfach so vollkommen ohne irgendeinen piep zu sagen abschmieren
<koegs> sehr merkwürdig, welche ubuntu-version und x86 oder x64?
<dispyfree> das geht ja echt
<dispyfree> boah ist das nen gutes Gefühl. steckt man ein und es läuft out of the box ;)
<dispyfree> sogar meinen Reseller hat der automatisch erkannt
<niklasfi> x64 11.04 auf 11.10 upgedatet
<koegs> niklasfi: ich würde gedit testweise aus dem Terminal starten und gucken ob dort dann zumindest fehlermeldungen auftauchen
<dispyfree> ./etc/default/grub: http://pastebin.com/fqYG4KzU
<udo_> hallo, beim hochfahren von natty wird die Benutzerliste angezeigt. Manchmal jedoch auch nur der erste Benutzer in der Liste und darunter "Andere".  Wie kommt das ? Kann man das beeinflussen welcher "benutzer ausgewaehlt" werden soll
<niklasfi> koegs. gute idee. das mach ich mal
<sroecker> udo_: probier mal gdmsetup
<udo_> sroecker: ist das nicht das gleiche wie unter system-->systemverwaltung-->Anmeldebildschirm
<niklasfi> udo_: doch
<udo_> niklasfi: da kann man das nicht einstellen, war das erste wo ich nachgeschaut habe
<dispyfree> Die restlichen Befehle + /boot/grub/grub.cfg 
<dispyfree> http://pastebin.com/7HwuxMpE
<sroecker> udo_: ja stimmt. aber kann man nicht viel einstellen
<sroecker> dann bleibt noch gconf-editor und per hand /apps/gdm/simple-greeter anpassen
<udo_> ich nehme mal an wenn "erster benutzer" und andere gewaehlt wird , ist mit erster der alphabetisch erste gemeint
<dispyfree> deem?
<dispyfree> dadrc?
<dadrc> nu lass uns das doch erstmal angucken :)
<udo_> andere frage, upgrade von natty auf 11.10 klappt problemlos ? (desktop i386 version)   Wie sind eure erfahrungen ?
<dispyfree> sorry ;) @boot/grub/grub.cfg: kann übrigens sein, dass das ding auf sdc3 zeigt. ich weiß nicht, was ich zuletzt ausprobiert habe
<dadrc> dispyfree, zeigt auf sdb3
<k1l> udo_: denk dran, dass gnome2 rausfliegt und unity 3d und 2d reinkommen. der rest ist wie immer: lies die releasenotes über bekannte bugs
<dadrc> dispyfree, bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Geschichte beim ersten set-root kaputt geht
<dadrc> Leider hab ich keine Idee, was da genau stehen müsste
<dispyfree> @dadrc: und das heißt für mich? sorry, linux-noob ;)
<dadrc> dispyfree, naja. Wenn du ein bisschen Zeit hast, einfach mal abwarten und nachher nochmal fragen, vielleicht ist dann jemand da, der sowas weiß. 
<dadrc> Ich fürchte aber, einmal wirst du das noch neu installieren müssen, denn eigentlich sollte grub nicht in die Partition
<dispyfree> dadrc: ne Neuinstallation ist kein Problem, da sind onch keine Daten drauf
<dispyfree> könntest du mir ganz kurz meine wichtigsten fehler sagen, die ich jetzt nichtmehr machen sollte? *g*
<dadrc> Das wichtigste wäre wohl, grub auf das richtige Device zu packen, aber da du das schon mal gemacht hast, muss da noch was komisch sein
<dadrc> Und da bin ich mir leider nicht sicher, was es ist
<dispyfree> was hältst du davon, wenn ich dich im query live frage, was ich wo auswählen soll? gibt ja nen Installer im Live-System (coole sache ;) )
<dadrc> Lieber hier, vielleicht hat jemand bessere Ideen.
<k1l> dispyfree: du musst grub auch nicht in eine partition installieren, sondern in den MBR der festplatte
<k1l> also nicht sda3 sondern nur sda (als beispiel)
<k1l> ,installation? dispyfree 
<shetlandpony> dispyfree, Installation ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation
<k1l> dispyfree: dort gibt es bebilderte anleitungen zum installieren.
<dispyfree> Partitionierung: /dev/sdd3: ext4, Mountpoint: /, Formatieren. /dev/sdd5 Swap. Boot loader: /dev/sdd. soweit alles richtig?
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> k1l, das war schon installiert, bootet aber nicht
<dispyfree> btw. die NTFS-partitionen sind noch da. sollten aber eigentlich nicht stören oder?
<dispyfree> (sdd1, sdd2)
<k1l> dadrc: dann vlt nochmal grub2 per livecd neu installieren?
<dadrc> k1l, wär auch noch eine Option, wollte aber sicher gehen, dass alles sauber ist. War eh leer bis hetzt
<dadrc> dispyfree, sollte eigentlich egal sein
<you-genius> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ @tip
<dispyfree> das kenn ich schon
<dispyfree> haste sowas schonmal mit GPRS gezogen? ;)
<you-genius> autsch
<you-genius> det war mein tip nur, weil ich da direkt dranne denken muste - die geht nämlich gut
<you-genius> aber - ma kanns auch von hand fummeln - so wild ist dasa uch net
<zeitsofa> moin zusammen 
<niklasfi> hallo zeitsofa
<dispyfree> scheiße
<dispyfree> verdammt ich hätte die INternetverbindung vorher kappen sollen. jetzt zieht der mit GPRS irgendwas :X
<dispyfree> "noch 29 Minuten verbleibend" ja cool ;D
<MoooookiE> Hallo. Ich habe ein Problem "opennbula-sunstone" zu installieren. Das Paket hat zwei abhängigkeiten (ruby-sinatra und thin1.8) aber die beiden abhängigkeiten schliessen sich gegenseitig aus. Es ist nicht möglich beide Pakete gleichzeitig zu installieren.  Ich kann zwar beides auch als gem installieren und das Paket dann per Hand, aber dann kann dpkg das Paket nicht konfigurieren weil es nicht weiss, dass die Abhängigkeiten installi
<MoooookiE> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich da machen kann?
<dadrc> MoooookiE, da wird wohl leider ein Bug bei den Abhängigkeiten bestehen, das Paket ist also momentan relativ nutzlos
<MoooookiE> Gibts da nicht irgendwie ein workaround oder so? Die Alternative ist das ganze Paket wieder zu deinstallieren und per hand neu zu installieren, weils den "sunstone" teil von opennebula nicht einzeln gibt.
<geser> es gibt leider keine Workaround, der supportbar ist
<dadrc> ^
<MoooookiE> Was meinst du mit "supportbar"?
<geser> wo man dir hinterher oder beim dem Workaround helfen kann/will
<dadrc> Naja, du könntest von Hand die Abhängigkeiten des Pakets ändern. Aber dann ist es halt mit Support vorbei, weil das wirklich nicht so vorgesehen nicht und man sich damit im Zweifelsfall einiges zerlegen kann.
<dadrc> Was ich hingegen empfehlen kann: Bug melden.
<zeitsofa> geser: mein danke gestern noch gelesen?
<geser> ja habe ich
<geser> hast die postgres Versionen jetzt aus Paketen installiert oder selbst kompiliert?
<MoooookiE> Das hinterher interessiert mich da nicht. Das läuft auf zwei alten laptops als test. Wenn es richtig funktioniert wird es nochmal neu und richtig aufgesetzt.
<zeitsofa> geser: ich hab postgres 8.3 91 couchdb und mongodb alles aus den sourcen gebaut in nen deb gepackt und nun liegen die auch alle nicht im system sondern brav in /opt wo ich problemlos die image-files darunetr austauschen bzw vergrößern kann :)
<MoooookiE> Wie könnte ich denn von Hand die Abhängigkeiten ändern?
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, wenn du deinem System wirklich antun willst, viel Erfolg, aber Support dafür gibt es hier nicht.
<zeitsofa> MoooookiE: es gibt da einen weg, du könntest die beides aus den quellen selber bauen. und anstelle von "make install" "checkinstall" benutzen um somit ein deb zu erhalten, das du bei bedarf wieder sauber vom system bekommst. die lösung ist aber ungetestet und bedarf viel frickelei die dir hier am ende keiner supporten wollen wird.
<geser> MoooookiE: wenn ich es richtig sehe, fehlt nur das Paket "ruby-rack" in den Archiven. Du kannst es aber alternativ auch von https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/redmine installieren. Das sollte hoffentlich ausreichen (ich habe jetzt nicht nachgeprüft ob sonst noch ein Paket fehlt).
<krystall> Könnte mir jemand erklären, wie ich meine Tastatureinstellung dauerhaft so umstelle, dass ich die französischen accents tippen kann?
<MoooookiE> Nein, das reicht nicht aus. Weil wie gesagt sich ruby-sinatra und thin1.8 gegenseitig ausschliesen aber beides abhängigkeiten von opennebula-sunstone sind
<dadrc> krystall, welches Layout denn?
<krystall> Layout?
<dadrc> Und wieso dauerhaft? Wie machst du es denn kurzfristig?
<dadrc> Jo, welches Tastaturlayout?
<krystall> Ach so. Beim letzten Mal hatte mir jemand gesagt, wenn ich ds und das im Terminal eingebe, müsste es klappen.
<krystall> Hat es auch. Aber jedesmal, wenn ich den Rechner neu hochfahre, ist die Einstellung weg.
<dadrc> Jo, das ist normal bei solchen Sachen. Gib die Zeile mal.
<krystall> Meinst du "Generische PC-Tastatur mit 105 Tasten (Intl)"?
<dadrc> Das ist dein Keyboardmodell. Das Layout wär sowas wie "Deutsch" ;)
<krystall> Würd ich ja gern, dadrc, aber ich weiß sie nicht mehr, sonst hätt ich sie einfach nochmal eingegeben. :*-)
<dadrc> ^^"
<krystall> Ja, deutsch wäre dann richtig.
<dadrc> Ok, dann müssen wir von vorne anfangen. Was passiert denn, wenn du ´ drückst? =)
<krystall> Dann erscheint es wie ein Apostroph. So: E´
<dadrc> MoooookiE, folgendes: Ich geb dir einen Link, wie man die Dependencies ändert. Danach muss du aber alleine klarkommen, denn wie gesagt, kein Support. Auch nicht bei anderen Leuten hier. Ok?
<dadrc> krystall, welche Desktopumgebung?
<krystall> Ich verwechsel die Namen der Umgebung immer, deswegen beschreib ich mal das Zeichen oben links. Es sieht in etwas aus wie ein Dreieck aus drei Strichen und drei Punkten.
<dadrc> Das ist das Ubuntulogo :)
<krystall> Hach, also weder KDE noch Gnome damit erklärt. Oh je.
<dadrc> Welche Ubuntuversion denn?
<krystall> Ich meine, es ist Maverick Meerkat.  Wo gucke ich das denn nach?
<dadrc> Mach  mal ein Terminal auf und gib "lsb_release -a" ein
<krystall> Oh, scheint doch Lucid Lynx zu sein.
<krystall> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<krystall> Release 10.04 Codename: lucid
<dadrc> gut, dann sollte folgendes gehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen#Unter-GNOME
<dadrc> Einstellen von Deadkeys, du willst Deutsch ohne irgendwelche Varianten
<krystall> Gut, das hatte ich schon in der Liste. Ich hab das andere einfach mal aus der Liste entfernt und auf "Systemweit übernehmen" geklickt.
<dadrc> Das klingt gut.
<krystall> Test: ´a
<krystall> Hat aber nicht funktioniert, oder muss ich neustarten?
<MoooookiE> dadrc: ja das mit dem "kein support" ist klar. Es wäre super wenn du mir den link geben könntest
<dadrc> krystall, probier es mal mit ausloggen
<dadrc> hab leider kein 10.04 hier
<krystall> In Ordnung. Bin gleich zurück.
<dadrc> MoooookiE, guck mal hier unter Ubuntu 11.04: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Drucker#Treiber-Installation
<dadrc> Da entfernt jemand die Abhängigkeit auf libc6
<dadrc> Viel Erfolg damit :)
<sysdef> braucht man die lib? ;p
<dadrc> Brother ist nur zu doof, ordentliche Treiberpakete zu machen.
<krystall> So, neuer Test: ´a
<dadrc> krystall, mach mir mal bitte einen Screenshot von dem Fenster eben
<krystall> Okay.
<krystall> Erledigt. Wohin?
<dadrc> Bildhoster deiner Wahl, Link dann hierher
<krystall> http://www.bilderhoster.net/img.php?id=kzx92h91.png
<krystall> Ist das in Ordnung so?
<dadrc> he... ne, ein Bild der Tastatureinstellungen
<krystall> Hm, klar. 8-D
<krystall> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12885501/Bildschirmfoto.png
<krystall> so?
<dadrc> Jep
<dadrc> Und da haben wir auch das Problem: "Akzenttasten deaktivieren" sollte da nicht stehen
<dadrc> Du willst deutsch ohne Varianten
<krystall> Also, Land: Deutschland und Varianten: Deutschland.
<dadrc> Sollte passen, ja
<krystall> Seltsam. Eigentlich hatte ich das vorhina uch schon an erster Stelle stehen. Vielleicht hatte ich vergessen es zu übernehmen. 
<krystall> Also, Test: á
<krystall> Juhu!
<dadrc> =)
<krystall> Es klappt.
<dadrc> Und das sollte jetzt eigentlich auch dauerhaft sein
<krystall> Prima. Vielen Dank! :-)
<krystall> Ciaoie!
<matthias_> Seit paar wochen hab ich diese nervige Firefox branding auf dem Rechner.Und immer wenn ich bei meinem KUbuntu 10.04 mit rechtsklick--> Befehl ausführen  dann "fire" eingebe öffnet sich die Seite vom Branding "About us".Kann man die Prioritäten in dem Fenster vom "Befehl ausfüren" bei den angezeigten möglichkeiten ändern?
<kay_> hey leute, ich kann keine videos mit VLC vom Netzwerk abspielen. weiss jmd warum ?
<matthias_> Oder kann man das Branding irgendwie los werden?
<beaver74> kay_, da dürfte es ungefähr drölfzig Gründe geben
<kay_> im error log sagte er was von "VLC is unable to open the MRL"
<matthias_> Ah hab ne Lösung gefunden.Hab in den Einstellungen von "Befehl ausführen" etwas gefunden.Aber eine gute Lösung ist es nicht.Hab erstmal die Lesezeichen raus genommen.
<kay_> ich habe versucht ueber network url zu streamen
<kay_> und bin ueber den "explorer" in den ordner und habe versucht die datei so abzuspielen
<kay_> also ich weis, dass meine festpallte uber ftp zugaenglich ist. jmd eine ahnung wie man mit dem vlc ueber ftp streamen kann?
<sysdef> kay_: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/344/mounting-ftp-host-to-local-directory-on-top-of-fuse/
<shetlandpony> sysdef's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hl66t | Mounting ftp host to local directory on top of FUSE >> Linux by Examples
<sysdef> http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/05/how-to-use-ftp-filesystem-on-ubuntu-using-curlftpfs.html
<shetlandpony> sysdef's url: http://tinyurl.com/ykpcsff
<kay_> shetlandpony: terminal sagt mir curlftpfs: command not found
<sysdef> das ist seltsam, ich dachte ubuntu bietet automatisch die installation an. oder haben die das wieder abgeschafft? ^^
<sysdef> google -> "packages ubuntu curlftpfs" => http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/curlftpfs
<ChristianSL> Hallo: Wie kann ich per shell feststellen, ob nach einem upgrade ein Neustart erforderlich ist? Danke.
<kay_> frage: wenn ich mit dem movie player filme aus dem netzwerk(ftp) streame hab ich sound und video aber ich kann nicht vor- oder zurueckspulen ?
<kay_> weis jemand genaueres?
<wal3> hallo. firefox 7.01 hängt bei mir dauernd. das bild wird schwarz.. nach ein paar sekunden gehts dann weiter. kennt jemand das problem?
<k1l> wal3: da wird dein system so belastet sein, dass der firefox prozess nicht genug saft bekommt.
<k1l> wal3: entweder ist das system an sich langsam, der die seite(n) in firefox brauchen zu viel, oder was anderes braucht zu viel. lass doch mal (h)top nebenher laufen und guck dir an was da los ist
<Orcor> wenn ich unter Ubuntu 11.10 in Terminal eingebe sudo halt sollte der Rechner runter fahren doch bei mir belibt alles hängen und der fährt nicht runter in 11.04 ging das ohne Prob
<Orcor> kann man das irgend wie korigiren?
<tapwag> Orcor: Ich verwende zum Runterfahren meistens "shutdown -h now". halt habe ich selbst noch nie verwendet
<Orcor> hat mir mal ein Kollege gesagt das hat auch wunderbar geklappt bis isch Ubuntu 11.10 upgegradet habe dann habe gemerkt das das noch vielle maken hat
<deem> "halt" funktioniert einwandfrei. Orcor hast du mal in die log dateien geschaut?
<Orcor> welche
<Orcor> kenne mich nicht so aus wo ich was finden kann
<deem> Orcor: du bist schon öfters hier gewesen und du weißt mit sicherheit, dass logs unter /var/log liegen
<deem> schau dir das doch mal selbst an und überlege welche log datei da wohl was zum system beinhalten könne
<deem> könnte*
<Orcor> also wenn ich halt eingebe tut der pc runter fahren und dann kommt doch irgend wann das Logo von Ubuntu und unten blinken die punkte drunter nach ca 10 sexc hängt es sich auf das meine ich 
<deem> Orcor: würdest du bitte mal in die log dateien schauen und eventuelle verdächtige zeilen hier nopasten?
<Orcor> bin in denn ordner was du meinst aber nach was soll ich da nun suchen kann halt nixht finden 
<deem> >_>
<deem> nopaste einfach mal die datei, von der du glaubst, dass sie system logs enthält
<Orcor> also wo nach soll ich suchen
<Orcor> und welche ist das denn ?
<deem> >_>
<Orcor> wenn ich es wüste würde posten
<deem> schätz mal. welche könnte es denn sein?
<Orcor> bischen noch alles verwirrend hier für mich 
<deem> das ist es schon seit mind einem halben jahr
<Orcor> naja kenen micheben halt nich tmit alles aus
<Orcor> also bei mir habe ich gefunden syslog und syslog1 welche ist die richtige?
<geser> was meinst du mit "aufhängen"? "halt" fährt nur herunter, schaltet aber nicht ab, das macht "poweroff"
<deem> geser: halt schaltet auch aus
<Orcor> früher habe ich nur halt eingegeben dann hat der pc runtergefahren und sich ausgeschaltet nun macht der nicht richtig alles
<geser> ok, habe "halt" schon langer nicht mehr benutzt (immer nur poweroff)
<deem> geser: bei so ziemlich jedem rechner der hier steth fährt "halt" herunter und schaltet aus
<Orcor> der tut dann runter fahren und dann bleibt der bei dem Bildschirm wo Ubuntu steht stehen und nix passiert
<deem> Orcor: die syslog ist die richtige
<deem> je nachdem wie lange das her ist
<Orcor> unter 11.04 hat es immer funktioniert
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19491
<deem> Orcor: um wie viel uhr hattest du den rechner zu letzt mit "halt" ausgeschaltet?
<Orcor> kp heute oder noch gestern 
<Orcor> warum?
<deem> weil ich mich sonst in der datei zu tode suche
<deem> kannst du bitte jetzt einmal ein "sudo halt" ausführen und dann direkt wieder hier her kommen und die datei nopasten?
<Orcor> ich habe noch gefunden syslog 1 hier der Link http://pastebin.de/19492
<banane_> hallo, habe meinen 2ten monitor angeschlossen, und jetzt habe ich grafische probleme, wie das wenn ich fenster plaziere der inhalt nicht angezeit wird usw? sind das treiber probleme?
<deem> Orcor: udn jetzt soll ich mich darin tot suchen, weil du immernoch keine uhrzeit weißt?
<Orcor> ne leider weiß ich die nicht 
<deem> Orcor: kannst du bitte jetzt einmal ein "sudo halt" ausführen und dann direkt wieder hier her kommen und die datei nopasten?
<Orcor> also noch mal die syslog dann posten ?
<deem> nachdem du den rechner heruntergefahren hast, ja
<Orcor> ok mach ich also bis gleich 
<Orcor> ok PC mit Befehl halt runter gefahren ist wieder stehen geblieben bei dem Ubuntu Logo
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19494
<deem> Orcor: packst du mal bitte ein "lsb_release -a" in ein pastebin?
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19496
<deem> irgendwie lässt sich da nichts erkennen
<Orcor> was willst du denn da erkennen?
<sudosu> wodran es liegt ;)
<Orcor> oder besser gesagt was suchst du eigentlich 
<deem> bearbeitest du mal bitte die datei "/etc/default/grub" bei GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" machst du daraus ein GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noplymouth"
<Orcor> ich habe nur gemerkt das seit Ubuntu 11.10 die verschiedenen Probleme bei mir aufgetaucht sind bei der vorherigen Version hatte sowas nie
<sudosu> würde anhand deines syslogs auf ein hardware / kernel pproblem tippen
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> was kann man dagegen machen ?
<deem> dann ein "sudo update-grub" und führst dann wieder ein "sudo halt" aus. dann hast du das ubuntu logo nicht mehr und siehst was er macht
<Orcor> ok mom
<geser> kann der kernel-OOPS die Ursache sein?
<deem> auf jedenfall macht der kernel da ein oops. irgendwas schmiert dem da ab, aber beim starten nicht beim beenden
<geser> ich sehe auch das Orcor den Kernel aus oneiric-proposed "testet"
<sudosu> ja 3.0.0-13
<geser> ja, wenn sich da ein Kernel-Modul beim Start verklemmt, könnte es Probleme beim Herrunterfahren geben (in dem Sinne, dass das Modul da blockiert)
<deem> ok. wenn das ein unstable kernel ist wundert mich eigentlich nicht wenn da was klemmt
<sudosu> scheint ein cdemu bug zu sein
<sudosu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/775138
<sudosu> aber ob das das herunterfahren verhindert..
<geser> direkt "unstable" würde ich zum dem Kernel nicht sagen, zumindest soll er nach oneiric-updates wenn keine Probleme gemeldet werden
<Orcor> hab es gemacht da kommt wieder der Bildschirm mit Ubuntu und bleibt hängen
<deem> ok. das sind ziemlich viele module die da in abhängigkeit stehen
<Orcor> sieht so aus dann muß ich pc manuel mit der maus bedienen und auf herunterfahren klicken
<sudosu> deem hat aber mit cdeemu zu tuen.. gibt auch schon bugreports dazu
<geser> welches Paket ist das? scheint kein Paket aus dem Ubuntu Repository zu sein
<deem> was ist denn cdemu? das taucht in den repos von ubuntu gar nicht auf
<Orcor> meine Meinung ist das Ubuntu 11.10 noch voll bugs hat
<sudosu> ->> [   81.497516] Pid: 2041, comm: cdemud Tainted: P  
<geser> Orcor: was gibt "dpkg -S cdemud"?
<deem> Orcor: packst du bitte noch ein "ls -LRa /etc/apt" in ein pastebin?
<Orcor> mom
<sudosu> siehe auch https://bugs.launchpad.net/cdemu/+bug/768893
<sudosu> sollte aber angeblich mit 3.0 gefixt sein
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19498
<koegs> Orcor: hatte ich nicht schon mehrfach gesagt, dass du dich zumindest hier mit deinen "Meinungen" zurückhalten sollst? ich wiederhole mich ungerne
<Orcor> da steht auch noch was von googlechrome aber das habe ich schon längst deinstaliert kann man das auch weg machen 
<deem> also dazu sag ich jetzt nur: das sieht stark nach einem zerfrickelten system aus. wende dich bitte an die entwickler von cdemu. das ist kein ubuntu problem
<koegs> da sind auch noch natty und maverick quellen, die sollte auch schleunigst raus
<Orcor> koegs welche meinung? ist auch so zu schnell wurde alles Programiert und wenig auf die Stabilität geachtet  denke ich so
<k1l> Orcor: die meisten bugs bisher hast du selbst produziert. also bitte unterlasse doch solcha aussagen, wenn du nichtmal weisst, was da los ist
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> und nun ?
<Orcor> was kann man machen 
<sudosu> als erstens den cdemu daemon deinstallieren :)
<Orcor> und wie
<koegs> setzt du ein frisches Oneiric auf, ohne irgendwelche PPAs, schaust ob die Fehler immer noch auftauchen und dann schaut man weiter, ggf. einen Bug-Report aufmachen
<deem> Orcor: du bist selbst daran schuld, dass dein system nicht mehr funktioniert. entferne bitte alle ppa, entferne das tool cdemu und installiere wieder alle von ubuntu gepflegten pakete, dann funktioniert dein system wieder
<Orcor> aber wie
<Orcor> ich hab keine Lust alles zu formatiren 
<deem> Orcor: so wie du es auch installiert hast
<Orcor> ich hab nur von 11.04 upgrade auf 11.10 gemahct 
<deem> du hast aber vorher irgendwie die pakete isntalliert und damit deinstallierst du sie auch wieder
<Orcor> kann man da nicht irgend wie die Sachen wo ich net brauche manuel deinstalieren
<sudosu> Orcor fang mit sudo apt-get remove --purge cdemu-daemon cdemu-client an
<Orcor> ok danke
<Orcor> hab ich gemacht
<sudosu> und was wurde auf dem terminal ausgegeben?
<Orcor> das der 2 Sachen entfernt hat
<sudosu> Orcor okay dann starte deinen PC jetzt mal neu und schau ob das Problem danach (!) immer noch besteht
<Orcor> ok hab auch am ende gelesen im terminal das ich rebooten soll ok 
<Orcor> bis gleich
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19499
<Orcor> mein Problem besteht weiter hin 
<sudosu> Orcor: dann weiter im Programm.. erstmal apt-get autoremove..
<Orcor> ok sudosu
<deem> laut dem bugreport ist das paket vbha-dkms verantwortlich fpr den kernel-oops. nach einem autoremove sollte das weg sein und damit dann auch das problem. ABER
<sudosu> Orcor: Danach die Ausgabe von dpkg --get-selections "linux-image*" nach pastebin
<deem> es sei dir einen neuinstallation ohne ppas angeraten sonst schlägst du hier immer und immer wieder auf und verbreitest immer weiter diese komischen meinungen, die eigentlich nur auf deine komischen ppas zurückzuführen sind
<k1l> kann die ppas doch mit ppa-purge entfernen oder?
<deem> seit natty geht das imo, ja
<sudosu> ich würde vorschlagen wir löschen erstmal die custom kernel und installiern den std. kernel neu..
<deem> sudosu: am besten wäre es, er würde das ding neuinstallieren
<Orcor> hier erst mals was der gemacht hat http://pastebin.de/19501
<MrBlue> ich habe ein kleines laptop und habe versucht meinen hp 2010i anzuschliessen aller dings werde glaube ich nur 10 zoll angezeigt
<sudosu> deem: wir sind hier doch nicht unter windows.. ;) 
<MrBlue> hat jemand eine idee wie ich das ändern kann?
<deem> sudosu: das nicht, aber wenn ein ubuntu mit ppas so zerfrickelt ist wie das da ist fast jeder rettungsversuch zum scheitern verurteilt. spätestens nach eienr woche ist er wieder da
<k1l> MrBlue: welche graka? welcher treiber?
<deem> obwohl.. das wäre er auch mit einem frischen system
<sudosu> Orcor: okay so weit so gut, post jetzt mal die ausgabe von dpkg --get-selections "linux-image*"
<sudosu> deem: irgendwann sollte es jeder lernen ;) 
<MrBlue> k1l  ich hab keinen ahnung. aber wenn du mir sagt wo ich das nach lesen kann schau ich mal nach
<deem> sudosu: ich glaube wir haben hier "merkbefreitheit stufe 7" vor uns
<k1l> MrBlue: nopaste bitte mal die ausgabe von "lspci" im terminal
<k1l> ,nopaste? MrBlue 
<shetlandpony> MrBlue: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<MrBlue> aha
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19502
<MrBlue> kil ich flüster dich an
<k1l> MrBlue: suport bitte nur hier. und mach es so wie vom bot beschrieben bitte.,
<sudosu> MrBlue lspci | grep VGA sollte reichen
<MrBlue> k1l:  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<k1l> MrBlue: und welches ubuntu nutzt du?
<MrBlue> nicht das acktuelle
<MrBlue> sondern das da vor
<k1l> also 11.04 natty
<Orcor> soll ich noch was machen ?
<deem> Orcor: ja, ein "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic"
<sudosu> Orcor: oje.. fangen wir an mit apt-get remove linux-image-3.0.0.13-generic
<k1l> MrBlue: dann starte mal xrandr. dort kannst du die auflösung anpassen.
 * deem würde ein purge einem remove vorziehen
<sudosu> Orcor: deem hat recht und ich hab es auch noch falsch geschrieben ;)
<MrBlue> ich werd das zu hause noch mal versuchen er sagt mein bildschirm ist zu klein
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19503
<sudosu> Orcor: so jetzt apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic
<deem> sudosu: wozu?
<deem> ein "sudo update-grub" reicht doch?
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19504
<MrBlue> k1l: geht das auch wenn ich mehr als einen monitor laufen hab?
<sudosu> deem: ich würds lieber ordentlich machen, nicht das der 3.0.0.12er noch irgendwelche restbestände hat
<deem> sudosu: kk
<sudosu> Orcor: so dann starte deinen PC jetzt neu
<Orcor> und dnan?
<k1l> MrBlue: mit xrandr kannst du einstellen welcher monitor welche eigenschaften hat. aber die intel karte kann AFAIK im spiegel modus nur die 10"auflösung auf dem großen anzeigen.
<sudosu> Orcor: sollte es hoffentlich funktionieren
<Orcor> also jetzt schon sudo halt machen ?
<sudosu> Orcor: nein erst nach dem neustart.. du musst den neuen / alten kernel ja erstmal booten
<Orcor> stimmt also bis gliech 
<Orcor> gleich
<MrBlue> k1l: das kann nicht sein ich hab das schon anders gehsehen
<Anon42> weiß jemand von euch, wie ich auf Ubuntu Hotspot Shield einrichte?
<Anon42> bzw. eine alternative um videos (nicht nur auf youtube) zu schauen, die in deutschland nicht verfügbar sind
<Anon42> und die videos gut buffern
<MrBlue> k1l:  ich versuchs erstmal damit dank fürs erste
<zeitsofa> Anon42: ohen das böse zu meinen aber ich hab nun "Ubuntu Hotspot Shield einrichten" bei google eingegeben und auf dem ersten link einen weiteren gefunden der zu dem hier führt http://markusthielmann.com/blog/hotspot_shield_ubuntu
<ppq> Anon42: youtubeproxy.org
<ppq> ah, NICHT nur auf youtube, nevermind ;)
<sudosu> Anon42: hotspot shield in der free version kannst du zum youtube schauen eh vergessen
<Anon42> zeitsofa: schon probiert aber auf der seite kann man sich nicht mehr registrieren da die seite nicht ehr verfügbar ist
<Anon42> ppq: nicht nur für videos auf youtube bitte
<Anon42> sudosu: die freeversion hat super gebuffert bei mir auf windows 7
<Orcor> ok alles gemacht sudo halt geht immer noch nicht
<MrBlue> also leute frieden und langes leben bis die tage
<zeitsofa> Anon42: wo kann man sich nicht registrieren?
<Anon42> zeitsofea: Ich zitiere "Before you configure your local computer, visit the Hotspot Shield for iPhone  Website. Click on "Get Account ID" and save the information you're  getting. In fact, you'll only need you username/password and the server  IP. Don't forget to replace these credentials while editing the xl2tpd  config as follows:"
<Anon42> da ist ein Hyperlink
<Anon42> und dieser Link ist down
<Anon42> wo man sich registriert
<sudosu> Orcor: dann boote doch mal den alten 2.6.38er kernel von natty und schau ob da der fehler auch vorkommt..
<Anon42> und man braucht ein Account um die config zu machen
<Orcor> was soll ich booten?
<zeitsofa> Anon42: du wolltest wissen wie man das einrichtet nicht wo man ne id her bekommt ;)
<Orcor> am anfang kommt nix wo sowas bei mir steht da steht der neue kernel nur
<sudosu> Orcor: Steht da nicht previous versions in grub?
<Orcor> hmm ich starte mal neu mache bild mit handy dann schreibe es heir auf
<sudosu> endless story
<koegs> sudosu: deswegen schon lange die empfehlung sein verbasteltest system wegzuschmeissen... alle bemühungen in ehren
<Anon42> zeitsofa: deine erste Antwort hat mir gezeigt, dass du mich dumm darstellen wolltest, aber du selbst hast nicht die Seite angeschaut und nicht dran gedacht ob ich schon gegoogelt habe... und um es einzurichten braucht man ein Account und das gehört zum Einrichten dazu...  Ende des Flames
<Anon42> Zum eigentlichen Thema zurück... wenn jemand dazu was weiß bitte posten
<Orcor> ok habe denn kernel 2.0..... gestartet und nun ?
<sudosu> Orcor: Probieren ob es jetzt geht..
<Orcor> ok
<zeitsofa> Anon42: sonst gehts dir aber recht gut oder? stell halt deine fragen sauber. also bitte. das war nicht dazu gemeint dich doof anzumachen oder gar dumm darstehen zu lassen. lediglich hat sich rausgestellt das dein problem nicht das einrichten zu sein scheint sondern das bekommen einer id. muss es unbedingt hotshield sein wäre cyberghostvpn eine alternative für dich?
<Anon42> zeitsofa: eine Alternative wäre auch gut, solange es die Videos über einen Proxy abspielt und zugleich gut buffert
<Anon42> den HideMyAss Addon habe ich bereits ausprobiert, doch der ist ziemlich schlecht... so wie das Unternehmen
<zeitsofa> hier hat jemand einmal seinen erfolg mit allen configs für cyberghost nieder geschrieben. ggf könnte dir das weiterhelfen. wobei bei einem vpn in der regel nix gepuffert wird. http://jpnk.wz.cz/cyberghost.log
<Orcor> naja geht immer noch nicht
<Orcor> muß ich halt manuell  ausschalten 
<koegs> Orcor: funktioniert es denn über den "normalen" weg?
<Anon42> danke ich werde es probieren
<Orcor> ja
<Orcor> nur in Terminal was ich früher gemahct habe sudo halt nich tmehr 
<koegs> und "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<Orcor> hmm.... noch nicht ausprobiert
<sudosu> Orcor: lol.. das hättest du auch mal vorher sagen können.. bitte mal cat /etc/default/halt
<Orcor> habe ich doch geschrieben das in terminal sudo halt nicht geht
<sudosu> koegs: shutdown -h ist das selbe
<Orcor> weil du ja imerm sagtest nach neustart soll ich sudo halt probieren
<koegs> sudosu: ja, ich versuch mich ja nur ranzutasten, an /etc/default/halt hatte ich noch nicht gedacht
<Orcor> ach so
<sudosu> Orcor: probier mal poweroff -f ist glaub ich die alternative.. poste aber trotzdem mal den inhalt
<Orcor> ?
<sudosu> Orcor: Als erstes mal den Inhalt von cat/etc/default/halt
<Anon42> im Ubuntu Software-Center ist bei mir das Suchfeld verschwunden und über die Menüleiste, Bearbeiten , Suchen passiert nichts... Wie kann ich das Suchfeld wieder einblenden?
<Orcor> wo finde ich cat/etc/default/halt
<zeitsofa> cat /etc/default/halt
<zeitsofa> versuchs mal so 
<Orcor> ?
<sudosu> Orcor oje.. cat gibt eine datei auf dem terminal aus.. ich hatte nur eine leerzeile vergessen
<Orcor> in terminal?
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ sudo cat /etc/default/hal
<Orcor> cat: /etc/default/hal: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<zeitsofa> Orcor: es ist wichtig alle zeichen zu kopieren :)
<sudosu> Orcor: da fehlt ein t..
<Orcor> ups
<Orcor>  sudo cat /etc/default/halt
<Orcor> # Default behaviour of shutdown -h / halt. Set to "halt" or "poweroff".
<Orcor> HALT=poweroff
<sudosu> Orcor: hmm.. mach mal aus HALT=poweroff -> HALT=poweroff -f
<Orcor> nur poweroff -f oder das davor auch 
<floogy_> Moin, ich kann in oneiric apple shares unter Netzwerk sehen, als AFP-Datenträger "afp://floogy@floogy.local/floogys%20öffentlicher/" Wie kann ich das mounten? mount |grep afp zeigt aber nichts. Das ist im nautilus über Netzwerk per avahi gelöst denke ich. Gibt es da inzwischen etwas besseres als apfs-ng (seit 2008 scheint da nicht mehr viel passiert zu sein). https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/846473
<sudosu> Orcor: einfach ein -f an den Befehl hängen.. mehr nicht :)
<Orcor> also auch das HALT?
<sudosu> Orcor: http://pastebin.com/LRcrvXbX so soll die datei aussehn ....
<Orcor> ok mom
<noxs> tach
<floogy_> Ordner erstellen geht, aber beim verschieben (kopieren) per d&d erhalte ich "Fehlercode "-5000" vom Server erhalten. error -5000 afpAccessDenied 
<jokrebel> Hi
<floogy_> Merkwürdig, trotz des Fehlers hat der Kopiervorgang geklappt. Die Verbindung war allerdings unterbrochen. 
<Orcor> ok halt geht nicht warum auch immer und sudo poweroff -h geht komisch ist eigentlich das gleiche
<zeitsofa> machst du auch nen sudo halt?
<zeitsofa> oder ohne sudo?
<Orcor> mit
<sudosu> poweroff -h gibt es gar nicht?!
<Orcor> und dann tut der ruterfahren bis zu dem bildschirm wo ubuntu steht und hängt sich auf das andere macht der ohne probleme
<Orcor> ist nun egal dann nutze ich in Zukunft sudo poweroff -h
<floogy_> Weiß niemand etwas über die afp Unterstützung in nautilus (oneiric)? Ist afpfs_ng das beste tool um afp shares zu mounten?
<Orcor> sudosu ich bedanke mich für deine Geduld und hilfe  bin zufrieden
<sudosu> Orcor: das freut mich..
<Orcor> bist gut eben ich noch nicht
<Orcor> da mich kaum mit terminal beschäftigt habe
<seven_> hi, ich steh grad am schlauch... Erscheinungsbild gibt es ja unter 11.10 nicht mehr, wie kann ich trotzdem den look ändern ?
<floogy_> MAl eine andere Frage. Kann man die Seitenleiste in unity fixen damit sie nicht ausblendet? Habe das im ccsm auf "never" gestellt. Muss ich wohl noch aus und einloggen?
<sudosu> seven_ Unity oder Gnome3?
<seven_> sudosu: Unity
<ring0> floogy_, probier es doch einfach schnell aus :)
<floogy_> yo, hab' leider zuviel Sachen offen, die ich jetzt nicht schließen möchte ;)
<koegs> floggy_: ja
<floogy_> thx
<sudosu> seven_ inden Systemeinstellungen findest du einige Einstellungen zur Optik und ccsm bietet noch einige settings
<floogy_> Immerhin habe ich das mit der Super/win Taste entdeckt...
<floogy_> Gibt es eigentlich  eine Zwischenablage für virtualbox? Auch funktioniert die Tastatur nicht wie gewünscht unter virtualbox ~ | gehen nicht, und Alt+Tab wechselt auf dem Host.
<sudosu> floggy_ die zwischenablage funktioniert doch für text problemlos.. 
<sudosu> floggy_ | ~ gehen bei mir auch
<floogy_> hm.., der Host ist allerdings auch win7
<k1l> wenn der host das abfängt
<floogy_> Installiere gerade die guest additions, könnte es damit zusammenhängen?
<koegs> du kannst, falls noch nicht getan, die gast-erweiterungen installieren, über win7 brauchen wir hier ja nicht reden
<floogy_> Ne, eher nicht ;)
<floogy_> Ich versuche hier bacula mit mhvtl zu testen und damit ein heterogenes Netzwerk zu sichern mit Windows-Dosen, Macs, linux und solaris servern.
<seven_> sudosu: vielen dank !
<floogy_> Oneiric läuft mit bacula und mhvtl dazu in der virtualbox.
<floogy_> Zu hause läuft immer noch lucid lynx. Den unity Kram kenne ich noch gar nicht.
<nik1> Hi!
<acidspoon> hallo
<acidspoon> ich habe probleme mit meinem mikrofon. das funktioniert nicht im ts. kopfhörer des headsets geht. was kann ich dagegen tun? ist anscheinend erst seit dem letzten update so
<Orcor> acidspoom welches TS hast du 
<Orcor> und hast du das von Linux oder über Wine?
<Orcor> welches Linux hast du ?
<acidspoon> Orcor: ich hab ubuntu und hab die linux version. also ich hab die bin unter linux normal installiert
<acidspoon> Orcor: scheint aber ein ubuntu problem zu sein. gestern gings noch. ich hab nix verstellt, nur updates gemacht
<deem> acidspoon: gib mal im terminal "alsamixer" ein und schau ob da alle regler oben sind
<Orcor> also ich hab ein anderes Problem mit TS2 
<Orcor> wenn ich die Linuxversion installire höre ich alles nur abgehackt wen nich die Win Version installire über wine geht
<Orcor> wenn dein Mic nicht geht prüfe mal bitte deine Soundeinstellungen 
<Orcor> bei mr manchmal tut sich verstellen ab und zu das Mic
<acidspoon> deem: welche balken müssen denn fürs headset oben sein?
<deem> acidspoon: das kommt drauf an. ist das ein headset mit integrierter soundkarte?
<Orcor> ich nutze nur Mic von der Cam da mein Headset nicht erkannt wird wenn ich anschließe an pc
<acidspoon> deem: nein, einfaches billigmikro
<deem> acidspoon: dann schau mal nach mic bzw line in
<Orcor> hast du PCI Soundkarte oder on Board?
<acidspoon> on board
<Orcor> also bei mir ist das so vorne am PC habe ich auch anschlüße nur die werden nicht erkannt wie damals in windows muß alles hinten anschließen und gut ist
<Orcor> acidspoon lies mal das mal durch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung
<Orcor> acidspoon mach mal in Terminal sudo cat /proc/asound/cards 
<Orcor>  da kannste sehen ob alles erkannt wurde 
<acidspoon>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<acidspoon>                       HDA Intel at 0xf9ef4000 irq 45
<Orcor> also schon mal gut das der was erkannt hat
<Orcor> lese dir mal genauer durch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung
<acidspoon> Orcor: klappt alles nicht
<Orcor> hmm....
<acidspoon> Orcor: ging ja alles. bis zu dem update von gestern.
<Orcor> vielleicht in TS einstellen 
<acidspoon> Orcor: kann ich denn ein update rückgängig machen
<Orcor> welches update
<acidspoon> Orcor: alles schon probiert. kann aber auch nicht sein, wenns mit den selben einstellungen gestern noch ging
<Orcor> was für updates hast du vorgenommen
<acidspoon> Orcor: naja, ich hab ubuntu gestern neu installiert und da hat er 73 updates gemacht
<Orcor> normal
<Orcor> sonsnt geht Ubuntu nicht
<Orcor> gescheid
<Orcor> hast du auch aktiviert von Drittanbiter zulassen ?
<Orcor> denn da liegen die meisten Fehler und Probleme wenn nahcer nix mehr geht
<Orcor> man sollte sich Gedanken machen was man braucht und was nicht auch wenn es Automatisch dir angezeigt wird und vorgeschlagen 
<Orcor> wird
<vevais> Hallo
<Orcor> vevais hallo
<vevais> Ich habe bei einem "usermod"-Befehl den Parameter -a vergessen, so dass nun der User aus allen anderen Gruppen entfernt wurde.
<vevais> Welche Gruppen hat denn ein Standard-user nach einer Ubuntu-Installation?
<vevais> Damit ich die dem wieder hinzufuegen kann
<acidspoon> Orcor: die normalen updates. ohne drittanbieter
<acidspoon> Orcor: wie kann ich denn updates rückgängig machen? oder geht das nicht?
<vevais> Steht das norgends?
<vevais> nirgends*
<apollo13> updates rückgängig machen? wennst zuvor mit lvm nen snapshot gezogen hast ist es einfach, sonst schwer bis unmöglich
<deem> vevais: hier ubuntu 10.04.3 <deinuser> adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<deem> acidspoon: man kann updates nicht rückgängig machen. was sagen denn die regler im alsamixer?
<acidspoon> kann die alle hoch machen
<apollo13> deem: __man__ kann, mit genügend fantasie und zeit :)
<deem> acidspoon: das war nicht meine frage. stehn da manche auf m?
<deem> apollo13: wie meinen?
<vevais> deem: Danke, kein audio?
<deem> vevais: nein, kein audio
<deem> sonst würde das da stehen
<acidspoon> ja
<acidspoon> mute
<deem> acidspoon: an welchem regler?
<tobiasmichel> Guten Abend, weiß jemand, ob es eine Lösung gibt für die Synkronisation von Thunderbird und Funambol auf Oneiric, nach dem Update sagt Thunderbird, daß das Funamboladdon nicht mehr kompatibel ist.
<HeinzBoettjer> Kann ich unter LXDE einen Papierkorb im panel Anzeigen?
<`phiL> hallo. hat hier irgend jemand die aktuelle ct gelesen zum Thema SSD unter Linux. Dort steht, dass man von der Mount option "discard" (wie sie in eurem wiki beschrieben wird) eher absehen sollte, und eher auf "batched discard" setzen sollte
<`phiL> hab dazu im wiki nichts gefunden. ist das was dran was dazu im heft steht?
<sudosu> tobiasmichel: Es gibt einen Trick der helfen könnte: addondatei herunterladen, entpacken, maxVersion ändern und dann wieder zippen und .xpi bennen
<sudosu> *umbenennen
<k1l> tobiasmichel: es liegt sicher daran, dass mit derm upgrade eine neue thunderbird version gekommen ist und da mal wieder die addons noch nicht freigegeben sind. versuch mal den trick von sudosu 
<tobiasmichel> sudosu: das blöde ist nur auf der thunderbird addon seite find ich kein funambol addon mehr.
<normen> hallo
<normen> bin von 10.04 auf 11.10 umgestiegen, kann ich die schlüsselbund dateien aus keyrings irgendwie importieren?
<sudosu> tobiasmichel https://mozilla-plugin.forge.funambol.org/servlets/ProjectDocumentList?folderID=49&expandFolder=49&folderID=0
<shetlandpony> sudosu's url: http://tinyurl.com/6x49mpd | 
<sudosu> tobiasmichel google hilft dir ;)
<zeitsofa> ich hab ne datei mit gpg verschlüsselt kann ich dieser datei nun nachträglich noch einmal einen schlüssel hinzufügen der diese datei auch lesen darf?
<billy> Hi leute da ich ubuntu seit ein paar tagen benutze kenne ich mich nicht aus und habe versucht meinen wlan stick einzuricheten kann einer mir helfen
<limona> hallo, bei mir deaktiviert sich der Ton ständig selbst. Das Lautsprechersymbol in der unteren Leiste zeigt "stumm", ich klicke den Haken weg, höre einen kurzen Ausschnitt aus dem Musikvideo was laufen sollte und danach ist wieder der Ton stummgeschaltet. was könnte da seine Finge im Spiel haben?
<tobiasmichel> sudosu: nehm ich da jetzt die 0.9 version?
<sudosu> billy was für einen wlan stick?
<sudosu> tobiasmichel würde ich an deiner stelle.. da das die neuste ist soweit ich sehe
<Flash63> billy: die Geräte-ID des  Sticks wäre interessant. Mit lsusb abfragen. Siehe  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten
<tobiasmichel> sudosu: das entpacken geht bei mir nicht, Archivtyp wird nicht unterstützt. muss ich das vor dem entpacken als zip benennen?
<vectory> nein
<vectory> nautilus erkennt es ohne endung vllt nicht, aber generell interessiert die endung wenig
<sudosu> tobiasmichel / vectory: ja nenn es in zip um.. den archivmanager interessiert das nämlich schon.. leider
<sudosu> file roller macht leider keinen mime test, wie z.B. ark.. weswegen die endung wichtig ist
<tobiasmichel> sudosu: und wo änder ich jetzt die maxversion?
<sudosu> tobiasmichel in der *.rdf datei wenn ich micht recht entsinne
<tobiasmichel> sudosu: da steht 2.0.0.* drin und das änder ich jetzt in 7.0.1.*, richtig?
<tobiasmichel> sudosu: ich bin mal raus, bis evtl. später. danke mal soweit.
<normen> kann ich die gespeicherten schlüssel aus .gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring bzw user.keystore irgendwie im neuen system importieren?
<normen> soeben geklärt, es handel sich um .gnupg/ und nicht um /keyrings
<acidspoon> keiner kann mir helfen :-(
<usch> Hallo, wie kann ich eine per TrueCrypt gemountete NTFS-Partition für andere lesbar machen? Das komplette Laufwerk hat 700 und ein chmod 755 liefert zwar keine Fehlermeldung, aber es wird trotzdem nichts geändert. Gibt es evtl. in TrueCrypt eine Einstellung dafür?
<frostschutz> eher eine ntfs mountoption
<frostschutz> bei ntfs/fat (dateisystemen die keine unix rechte kennen) werden die rechte von mount festgelegt
<cybertron> nabend, ich hab ein problem mit meinem samba pdc, ich komm root nicht als Administrator zum "laufen" in der smb conf hab ich param/loadparm.c:7472(lp_do_parameter) Ignoring unknown parameter "domain admin users"
<cybertron> args
<cybertron> domain admin users -> hinzugefügt und bekomme die grad fälschlich gepostete fehlermeldung
<usch> frostschutz, wie funktioniert denn genau das Mounten? Ich führe immer nur truecrypt /dev/foo /media/bar aus und der rest passiert durch TrueCrypt.
<l_zero> nabend @ all
<frostschutz> usch: tja äh keine ahnung was truecrypt da macht. aber wenn du 'mount' eingibst sollte es als ganz normales ntfs bzw. ntfs3g geführt werden. und da kannst du mit den uid/gid/umask/gmask mount-parametern arbeiten. geht vielleicht auch nachträglich mit mount -o remount,neueparameter /mnt/dings
<l_zero> bin hier gerade am installen von ubuntu über nezwerk install und würde gerne spiegel server von hand angeben aber ich verstehe nicht genau oder auf welchen ordner ich verweissen muss damit es weiter geht mitn installen der server ist http://ftp.freepark.org
<Serolos> Hallo
<billy> wer kann mir beim instalieren von nen usb wlan stick netgear wna 3100 helfen
<Serolos> Bitte um eine ganz einfache aber wichtige Hilfe:
<Serolos> Beim kleinanzeigen.ebay.de  Portal lassen sich die Links nicht klicken... (beim Einstellen einer neuen Anzeige)
<Serolos> ich habe mit über den Quellcode sehr weit durchgearbeitet,  aber den letzten step schaffe ich nicht
<k1l> billy: steck den mal an und zeige dann bitte "lsusb" und "dmesg" in einem nopaste
<Serolos> kann mir bitte jemand die Adresse zum Inserat einstellen herausfinden?
<k1l> ,nopaste? billy 
<shetlandpony> billy: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<k1l> ,ot? Serolos 
<shetlandpony> Serolos: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Serolos> ok bin weg
<usch> frostschutz, habe mount -o remount,mode=0755 /... ausprobiert, hat aber leider keine Wirkung :(
<sudosu> billy wna3100 ist imo nur über ndiswrapper möglich
<billy> kriege aber den treiber nicht zum laufen
<billy> hab ne *.inf datei eingestellt und nix geht
<usch> Naja, dann kopiere ich eben doch alles auf die Ext4-Platte... Hatte ich sowieso in mittelfristiger Zukunft vor. Danke trotzdem, frostschutz.
<sudosu> billy: grade mal gegoogelt .. das wird kompliziert.. du musst ndiswrapper noch modifizieren und dann neu kompilieren.. siehe http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Netgear_WNA3100
<shetlandpony> sudosu's url: http://tinyurl.com/4xylory | SourceForge.net: Netgear WNA3100 - ndiswrapper
<billy> oh gott meine englisch Kenntnisse sind sehr beschränkt
<l_zero> weis jemand was ich angeben muss bei nezwerk instalation welchen pfad ?
<billy> gibt es da keine andere möglichkeit diesen stick einzurichten
<l_zero> okey frage anders formuliert :D wer kennst sich mit netzwerk install aus ?
<billy> http://paste.pocoo.org     geht nicht? falscher link?
<dAnjou> acidspoon: ruhig brauner
<benjamin_> hi
<acidspoon> dAnjou: was denn?
<dAnjou> wtf, sorry acidspoon, hab nich gescrollt
<benjamin_> nutzt hier jemand den backfall modus von gnome3?
<sudosu> billy: fürchte nein.. du hast eins der "blödesten" modelle erwischt
<dAnjou> benjamin_: und wenn ja?
<k1l> l_zero: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation  mehr kann ich grade nicht beisteuern
<benjamin_> ich habe das obere panel nach unten gezogen. weil ich nur dort eins brauch. jetzt wird oben so ein menü angezeigt (wie in den fenstern). wie bekomm ich das weg...
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in Unity neue Applets zum Panel hinzufüge? Al-rechtsclick (wie in Classic) geht jedenfalls nicht.
<l_zero> k1l,  das verstehe ich da alles und hab alles gemacht und richtig gemacht nur bei der installation von ubuntu von welchen server er installieren soll will ich manuel angeben und ich weis nicht welchen pfad ich genau angeben muss
<k1l> billy: support bitte nur hier im channel.
<l_zero> also da wo er fragt spiegelserver für das ubuntu archive wählen 
<l_zero> und da gibt es eben auch die möglichkeit das von hand anzugeben
<k1l> l_zero: müsste ich jetzt auch rum-googlen um das zu finden. also entweder versuchst du es einfach oder schaust mal selbst.
<billy> http://nopaste.info/789ce0fe68.html
<l_zero> ich hab google nur find ich nix :(
<into`> servus, ma ne dumme frage. habe gerade mein vserver neu aufgesetzt und nach paar installationen und adduser nen exit gemacht, jetzt komme ich ned mehr aufn server drauf, connection refused port 22. habe werder ssh konfiguriert noch den port umgelegt von ssh.
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Es gibt ein paar wenige die man installieren kann. Suche nach "indicator"
<into`> durch adduser kann ich mich ja ned aussperren bzw. konfigurationen zerschießen, oder?
<into`> werder = weder
<k1l> billy: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wlan/karten/netgear  ganz unten der. wie gesagt mit ndiswrapper. vlt auch mal im forum den thread dazu lesen
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Ich hab' bereits welche installiert, nur wie kommen die danach in das Panel?
<billy> http://nopaste.info/8c499324d7.html
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Mein Problem ist nicht, wie ich die Dinger in mein System bringe, sondern wie ich die auch im Panel erscheinen lasse.
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Welche hast Du denn installiert? Ich hab hier zB. ein Wetter- und ein Systemload-Indicator installiert, welche dann ohne weiteres zutun sich im Panel einnisteten.
<Mrokii> jokrebel: System Load Indicator zum Beispiel. Und das taucht nirgends auf.
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Kann mich da jetzt nicht mehr genau erinnern. Ggf. tauchte das auch erst nach nem X- oder Total-Neustart auf.
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Na super. Dann werde ich das wohl mal ausprobieren. Danke.
<tobiasmichel> sudosu: Ich bin wieder da. Jetzt änder ich bei maxversion die 2.0.0.* in 7.0.1.* richtig?
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Ein Neustart hat nichts gebracht. Blöd.
<l_zero> kann mir jemand beim installen von ubuntu helfen ?
<s_p_a_c_e> inwiefern helfen?
<l_zero> nezwerk installation installationsquelle manuell angeben 
<l_zero> installations quelle http://ftp.freepark.org/ubuntu/dists/oneiric
<l_zero> wie geht das genau ?
<s_p_a_c_e> I_zero: Da kann ich leider nicht helfen
<l_zero> also welcher pfad braucht der da ?
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Hmm… versuch mal das Thema zu ändern. Hatte an nem anderen Rechner den Beenden-Knopf nicht mher im Panel. Nach Wechseln des Themas war es wieder da.
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Kann ich machen, danke erstmal.
<adnc> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie man ein panel auf die untere fensterfläche bekommt, dass mir die geöffneten festernamen anzeigt. wie in den zeiten vor unity?
<dispyfree> @deem: es hat wieder mit derselben Fehlermeldung nicht funktioniert. soll ich die genannten DAteien alle auf pastebin hauen, wenn ich das Problme auf ubuntuusers poste?
<New_User_> Hallo an alle bzw Abend.
<New_User_> Ich bin noch neu bei Ubuntu, habe aber dennoch die 10.10 auf dem Rechner.
<tapwag> New_User_: Hallo
<New_User_> Ich bräuchte ein wenig im Hilfe im Bezug zu Plymouth.
<k1l> ,wf? New_User_ 
<shetlandpony> New_User_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<New_User_> Der wird bei mir nicht angezeigt.
<New_User_> Ich habe auch schon die Anleitung bei Ubuntuusers befolgt, doch das hat leider nicht geholfen...
<bekks> Welche Anleitung?
<New_User_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/plymouth
<bekks> Was genau möchtest Du denn von Plymouth? Warum soll das denn angezeigt werden?
<New_User_> Weil ich ein Packet Installiert der das auch geändert hat.
<KojiroAK> Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit Websites als Desktop zu nutzen?
<bekks> "Paket".
<bekks> New_User_: Welches Paket? Was genau hat das geändert?
<New_User_> Über den Befeht: sudo plymouthd; sudo plymouth --show-splash ; for ((I=0; I<10; I++)); do sudo plymouth --update=test$I ; sleep 1; done; sudo plymouth quit wird der mir im System Angezeigt.
<New_User_> Also Eingerichtet ist er.
<New_User_> Er wird halt nur beim Boot nicht Angezeigt :(.
<bekks> Und warum ist das schlimm?
<sudosu> KojiroAK Für Linux imo nicht.. für windows gabs ja active desktop..
<New_User_> Für manche vieleicht nicht schlimm, aber ich möchte den halt :)
<sudosu> New_User_: Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du und welchen Treiber verwendest du?
<New_User_> Wie bekomme ich das raus?
<sudosu> New_user_ erstmal lspci | grep VGA
<adnc> ist es nicht mehr möglich ein panel auf dem desktop zu haben, welches die geöffeten fenster auflistet mit dem neuen ubuntu?
<KojiroAK> sudosu, sut, danke.
<sudosu> KojiroAK hmm grad mal gegoogelt: Unter KDE gäbe es die Möglichkeit
<KojiroAK> sudosu, KDE oder kdesktop?
<bekks> KDE.
<bekks> plasma-desktop.
<KojiroAK> Kriegt man den auch unter Xfce zum laufen?
<bekks> Nicht dass ich wüsste.
<KojiroAK> Ah ja, plasma-desktop scheint wirklich nur der Desktop zu sein.
<New_User_> <script src='http://pastie.org/2736882.js'></script>
<New_User_> Sorry hat nicht gepasst... mom.
<banane_> ich suche gerade verzweifelt mit welchen tool ich per bluetooth "pingen" kann. weil meine tastatur sich nach ner weile nicht benutzung abschaltet und nicht mehr ohne weiteres an geht
<KojiroAK> Ne, doch nicht.
<dadrc> KojiroAK, mit ein wenig Aufwand könnte man sich da mit devilspie und 'nem Fullscreenbrowser bestimmt was bauen, aber was fertiges wüsste ich auch nicht
<New_User_> http://pastebin.de/19511
<sudosu> New_User_ also du hast eine nvidia karte.. hast du den properitären Treiber installiert? lsmod | grep nvidia
<KojiroAK> Ich hätte daran gedacht mir igoogle auf den Desktop zu legen.
<PBeck> hi
<dadrc> KojiroAK, wenn du bereit bist, Zeit zu investieren: http://mozillalabs.com/chromeless/
<tapwag> KojiroAK: Das erinnert mich an den "Active Desktop" von Windows 95 - meinst Du sowas?
<KojiroAK> tapwag, ja, nur das da was gescheites das rendern übernehmen soll.
<KojiroAK> Und nicht IE.
<KojiroAK> Ich fänds am Besten, wenn man Chromium einfach irgendwie auf den Desktop tackern könnte.
<dadrc> KojiroAK, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie -- probier mal mit fullscreen und below rum
<l_zero> ich habs hinbekommen danke und schönnen abend noch @ all :D
<dadrc> eventuell undecorate und/oder type desktop dazu
<tapwag> KojiroAK: Ist zumindest keine schlechte Idee..
<KojiroAK> dadrc, type desktop finde ich im Wiki nicht.
<dadrc> sorry, heißt wintype
<dadrc> (ist eine devilspie-Option, falls das eben nicht klargeworden ist)
<sudosu> KojiroAK fullscreen, pin und undecorate und below müsste passen
<sudosu> achja evtl. noch skip_tasklist
<KojiroAK> Hmmm, dann würde aber wohl der normale Deskto angezeigt, wenn ich auf das Desktop Applet klicke. 
<dadrc> und pager, wenn wir schon dabei sind ;)
<KojiroAK> Also das, was einfach alle Fenster minimiert.
<sudosu> du machst es ja sticky, das sollte damit blockiert werden
<dadrc> wenn das nicht geht, könnte wintype desktop helfen, der sollte nicht minimiert werden
<KojiroAK> Muss ich mal probieren. Danke.
<KojiroAK> Hmmm, kann man etwas gleich mit Devilspie öffnen? Ich möchte ja eigentlich nur ein Chromium-Fenster an den Desktop tackern.
<KojiroAK> So wie ich das sehe, würde der mir alle Chromium-Fenster bearbeiten.
<banane_> wie kann ich numlock über die konsole bei ubuntu deaktiveren?
<bekks> banane_: Drück auf die Numlock-Taste?
<bekks> Ansonsten installier das Paket numlockx
<banane_> ne, hab wieder probleme mit meiner  apple tastatur, die nur als numpad erkannt wird, ich glaube wenn ich das numlock deaktiviere steht sie wieder als tasttatur da, hoffentlich
<banane_> numlockx startet doch beim systemstart das numlock
<banane_> also nur mit numlockx?
<banane_> damn ich bin gut, daran lag es :)
<charos> nabend zusammen
<charos> hab eine frage: ich bin die Tage auf xfce4 umgestiegen, habe dabei mein /home behalten (die meiste alte config von gnome gelöscht) und nun werden die längeren ordnernamen nicht mehr zentriert, sondern linksbündig dargestellt. jmd eine idee, wo ich die einstellung finde? im einstellungseditor hab ich schon bzgl xfce4 und thunar geguckt.
<banane_> mein Ubuntu-System reagiert nicht auf das "CD-Raus"  knöpfchien???
<bekks> Wenn die CD gemounted ist, ist das gewünscht und erwartet.
<dAnjou> bekks: hä?
<bekks> Es heisst "wie bitte" :)
<dAnjou> bekks: warum sollte das so sein? normalerweise sollte ein drücken auf den knopp die scheibe aushängen und auswerfen
<dAnjou> bei livecds und kritischen anwendungen natürlich nich, aber das sind ausnahmen
<bekks> Aha.
<dAnjou> also bei mir geht jede cd raus, wenn ich draufdrück
<Minipluto> hier auch
<dAnjou> dvds übrigens auch
<k1l> eject hilft sonst auch
<banane_> eject funzt....
<banane_> na ja über die tastatur erkennt er zwar die taste, weil auf dem desktop das CD symbol aufleuchtet, aber es funzt nicht,,, buggybuntu
<tapwag> Warum ist Evolution eigentlich nicht mehr Standard-Mailclient?
<k1l> tapwag: das ist eher was fürs offtopic
<tapwag> k1l: Gut dann frage ich da.
<jokrebel> gn8
<ulrich> hallo zusammen!
<zeitsofa> huhu
<ulrich> Unter xubuntu 11.04 habe ich ein großes Problem mit dem Fensterverhalten: Nach einem Absturz (irgendein Problem mit dem Beamer) sind die Fenster "verstümmelt"...
<D-F3NS> moin
<sash_> Screenshot, ulrich?
<zeitsofa> verstümmelt lässt nun  viel raum füer phantasie. meinst du du kannst da mal nen screenshot von machen?
<ulrich> Konkret heißt das z.B.: die Rahmen, wo man die Fenstergröße ändern kann, fehlen; die Kopfleiste fehlt (Minimieren, Maximieren, Schließen); der Arbeitsflächenumschalter läßt sich nicht mehr einstellen...
<ulrich> Screenshot ist eine gute Idee, wo soll ich ihn zeigen (das habe ich noch nie gemacht...)
<sash_> ulrich: abload.de
<D-F3NS> sitze gerade beim kollegen am rechner.  irgendwie will die aktualisierungsverwaltung nicht. Gibt einige "Distributionsaktualisierungen" allerdings kann ich sie nicht anwählen. Ubuntu Version ist 11.10
<D-F3NS> jemand nen plan, woran das liegen kann?
<D-F3NS> sudo apt-get update bzw. sudo apt-get upgrade will er auch nicht machen.
<bekks> "will nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<bekks> ,wf? D-F3NS 
<shetlandpony> D-F3NS: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> D-F3NS: nopaste mal befehl samt output
<D-F3NS> bekks, steht doch explizit da, dass ich die updates nicht auswählen kann
<D-F3NS> k1l, kommt sofort
<ulrich> sash_: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfoto-21.10.2me20.png
<sash_> Das ist reines Xfce?
<ulrich> sash_: ... es kommen auch die Fenster nicht in den Fordergrund, wenn ich reinklicke.
<ulrich> sash_: Was heißt "Rein"?
<sash_> Das an der linken Seite sieht für mich so nach Unity aus… Aber ich nutz seit Jahren kein Ubuntu mehr…#
<ulrich> Ne, ich hab bloß ein paar Panals zusätzlich eingerichtet
<sash_> Ah, ok.
<D-F3NS> k1l, http://pastebin.com/ZfxXq41w
<D-F3NS> verwunderlich ist auch, wenn ich "sudo apt-get update" mache, öffnet sich das software center
<bekks> Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden - DESWEGEN kannst Du sie nicht auswählen.
<jottbe> Hi
<D-F3NS> bekks, ok.... allerdings wieso habe ich das prob zu hause nicht? habe beide systeme eingerichtet. also auf beiden rechnern die gleiche config....
<k1l> D-F3NS: im gegensatz zum aktualisierungsmanager installiert apt-get bei nem upgrade keine neuen versionen oder zurückgehaltene pakete
<jottbe> Ich habe ein Problem. Nach der Aktualisierung auf ubuntu 11.10 spring mein Screensaver nicht mehr an und ich habe keinen Konfigurationsdialog mehr dafür den allgemeinen configuration-editor habe ich schon probiert und mehrere Einstellungen durchprobiert, aber ohne erfolg. Ich arbeite mit gnome classic ohne animation (habe ich beim login ausgewählt)
<k1l> D-F3NS: dist-upgrade sollte es installieren. mehr dazu hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Aktualisierung-durchfuehren
<jottbe> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich meinen screensaver wieder zum laufen bekomme?
<D-F3NS> k1l, dist-upgrade macht es ned, hab ich ja schon tested. könnte nen force dahinter packen, aber ist das sinnvoll?
<D-F3NS> vorallem, da ich das problem daheim ja nicht habe. zwar ne andere hardware, aber software ist alles gleich auf den beiden systemen
<dreamon_> k1l, kann ich bestätigen ist bei mir auch so. -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715463/
<k1l> dann werden sie noch zurückgehalten, weil abhängigkeiten (noch) nicht passen
<D-F3NS> das ist klar soweit, leider verstehe ich nicht, wieso das prob nur hier auf diesem rechner besteht. Gibt es ne Möglichkeit zu checken was genau noch nicht passt? Also wo ich nachlesen kann, wieso die pakete zurückgehalten werden?
<k1l> D-F3NS: fremdquellen?
<D-F3NS> bis auf den grakatreiber -> 0
<D-F3NS> bei mir hab ich ne nvidia, hier ist ne ati in der apu des htpcs
<k1l> es kann sein, dass paket A als abhängigkeit paket B braucht. aber paket B noch nicht auf den servern ist. solange wird dann paket A zurückgehalten um deine paketverwaltung nicht zu crashen
<k1l> bzw die version von paket B, die benötigt wird
<ulrich> zeitsofa: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfoto-21.10.2me20.png
<D-F3NS> werde noch mal 1-2 wochen warten und dann noch mal schauen. evtl hat es sich bis dahin ergeben. vielen dank soweit
<D-F3NS> schönes wochenende noch. ciao
<jottbe> Weiss jemand von Euch, ob man die Konfiguration des Screensavers unter Ubuntu 11.10 auch über Kommandozeile starten kann?
<jottbe> Es wäre ech toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Ist zwar nur der Screensaver, aber anhand des Screensavers fahre ich meinen Rechner automatisch runter um ihn dann wieder zeitgesteuert zu starten. Das funktioniert ohne Screensaver nicht
<jottbe> oder gibt es etwa keinen Screensaver mehr, weil ubuntu jetzt neuerdings nur noch für iPads entwickelt wird?
<bekks> Sowas kann man per cronjob auch wunderbar lösen.
<jottbe> bekks: was meinst Du?
<bekks> Den Rechner runterfahren zB.
<bekks> Man kann auch einfach auf "herunterfahren" klicken wenn man weggeht :)
<dAnjou> jottbe: 1. welche desktopumgebung 2. wie genau machst du das mit dem bildschirmschoner? is mir noch nich klar
<jottbe> beks: nö, mein Rechner wird im Prinzip zeitgesteuert gestartet um Fernsehaufnahmen zu machen. Die Aufnahmen sidn übber Crontab eingestellt. Ich benutze meinen Rechner aber auch zum Surfen, also ist mein Rechner so konfiguriert, dass er immer wenn der Screensaver eine gewisse zeit läuft prüft, wann der nächste Cronjob laufen muss und legt sich dann schlafen, wenn noch genügend Zeit ist. Er wird dann automatis
<dAnjou> ,512? jottbe 
<shetlandpony> jottbe: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<jottbe> dAnjou: ich habbe vorher geshcrieben, daß ich gnome  classic benutze ohne animationen
<jottbe> auch die we? jetzt war Dein paket wohl zu lange
<jottbe> danke fpr den hinweis, das mit den 512 Zeichen wusste ich nicht
<jottbe> also nochmal:
<jottbe> ich verwende gnome classic ohne animationen
<dAnjou> jottbe: das war ein bot und das ist absicht, damit es noch klarer wird ;)
<jottbe> mein Screensaver darauf läuft nicht mehr und ich finde den config-dialog nicht
<jottbe> danjou: achso
<dAnjou> jottbe: geht "gnome-screensaver-preferences"?
<dAnjou> ich hab hier "leider" noch gnome2
<jottbe> danjou: nö leider nicht, ich bekomme unter gnome-screensaver- nur -command von der Shell-ergänzung angeboten :/
<linux4ever> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem: Nach dem Update auf 11.10 geht mein Sound nicht mehr (weder über Kopfhörer, noch über die Lautsprecher). Ich habe ein Dell Studio 17. Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe
<dAnjou> jottbe: evtl. installieren?
<jottbe> linux4ever: hast Du schonmla alsamixer aufgerufen und damit rumgespielt
<linux4ever> jottbe: Mit oder ohne GUI?
<jottbe> linux4ever: habe das Problem bei Updates von ubuntu nämlich leider auch oft, scheint ein wunder punkt zu sein
<jottbe> auf commandozeile
<linux4ever> jottbe: ok, mom
<dAnjou> jottbe: hmmmm http://shuffleos.com/3176/how-to-enable-screensavers-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelt/
<jottbe> danjou: nö sudo apt-get install gnome-screensaver-preferences
<jottbe> danjou: kennt das paket nicht :-(
<linux4ever> jottbe: Ist eigentlich alles hochgedreht, mom, ich mache dir einen Screenshot
<jottbe> danjou: hast Du noch eine Idee?
<jottbe> linux4ever: sorry, ich weiss da auch nicht mehr
<jottbe> linux4ever: hast eigentlich schon probiert, ob es geht?
<linux4ever> klar
<linux4ever> :-D
<jottbe> linux4ever: nein ich mein, weit du alsamixer aufgerufen hast?!
<k1l> jottbe: hast du mal in den link geguckt?
<jottbe> was anderes, was Du auch noch probieren könntest nur zu analysezwecken, ist einen neuen Benutzer anlegen und dich mal nach einem neustart damit anmelden, ob es dann funkt
<linux4ever> jottbe: Lol, es geht plötzlich wieder
<linux4ever> jottbe: Obwohl ich das mit dem Alsa-Mixer schonmal gemacht hatte
<jottbe> linux4ever: aha siehste! dann hat der alsamixer irgendwas initialisiert
<jottbe> linux4ever: kann aber sein, dass es nach nem reboot weg ists
<linux4ever> jottbe: hoffen wir mal nich
<jottbe> kil: sorry in welchen link, ich glaub ich habb was verpasst :-)
<linux4ever> jottbe: Wenn es so sein sollte melde ich mich weider, ok?
<captain> kiegt noch jemand bei pidgin die nachrricht autorisierung abgelehnt?
<k1l> <dAnjou> jottbe: hmmmm http://shuffleos.com/3176/how-to-enable-screensavers-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelt/
<k1l> captain: das sind spambots
<jottbe> kil: achso hab ich übersehen *schäm* danke
<captain> k1l, und was kann man dagegen tun?
<jottbe> linux4ever: ja dann komm hier einfach wieder rein, die Jungs können Dir bestimmt helfen :-)
<linux4ever> jottbe: OK, danke!
<jottbe> kil: danjou: aha, der ist also tatsächlich nicht installieert. Ist ja echt krass!
<jottbe> man muss jetzt wohl iPads kaufen, wenn man gnome weiter benutzen will, alles andere ist fpr die Entwickler wohl nicht cool genug :-(
<k1l> jottbe: mit dem spott kommst du hier nicht weiter :/
<jottbe> kil: ist kein Spott nur eine entäuschende feststellung :-(
<jottbe> kil: lustig ist ja, dass ein programm gnome-screensaver-command installiert wird, über das man dnm Screensaver steuern kann
<jottbe> nur installiert ist er nicht
<jottbe> so das war jetzt Spott *g*
<linux4ever> Hi
<linux4ever> Ich habe ein Grafik-Problem. Es sieht ungefähr so aus: http://www.abload.de/img/arbeitsflche2_004tkwx.png
<linux4ever> Danke schonmal für die Hilfe
<linux4ever> Noch ein Screenshot: http://p.twimg.com/AcRu8W5CIAA8Do4.png:large
<linux4ever> Keiner eine Idee?
<k1l> war das schon immer so? hast du was verändert? welche hardware? welcher graka treiber?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu?
<charos> nabend, hab immer noch keine lösung gefunden
<charos> ich bin die Tage auf xfce4 umgestiegen, habe dabei mein /home behalten (die meiste alte config von gnome gelöscht) und nun werden die längeren ordnernamen nicht mehr zentriert, sondern linksbündig dargestellt. jmd eine idee, wo ich die einstellung finde? im einstellungseditor hab ich schon bzgl xfce4 und thunar geguckt.
<bekks> WO werden die nicht mehr zentriert?
<charos> in thunar
<charos> in der anzeige
<bekks> Thunar wird die wohl genau so anzeigen.
<charos> ich weiß nicht wie ich das besser beschreiben soll
<bekks> Daas ist ja kei gnome :)
<charos> ich mein bei der ersten install waren die mittig
<bekks> Das glaube ich spontan nicht.
<charos> hm, gibt es eine möglichkeit sie in die mitte zu verschieben?
<k1l> charos: http://ubuntu.allmyapps.com/data/t/h/thunar-thunar-file-manager/UBUNTU-9.04/thunar3.png
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/3e3k52w
<linux4ever> @bekks und @k1l: Das ist so seit dem Update von Ubuntu 11.04 auf 11.10 und der Installation von GNOME 3 (Unity funktioniert normal). Graka-Treiber: Der ganz normale AMD-Standart-Treiber aus dem Treiber-Systemprogramm. Graka: 	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650
<jottbe> kil: jetzt gehts wieder, danke
<charos> http://i52.tinypic.com/55i8g3.png
<charos> das mein ich, dass war vorher definitiv nicht so
<k1l> das liegt am theme imgo
<k1l> *imho
<charos> schon versucht es umzustellen
<charos> sonstige ideen?
<charos> in welcher config file würde man das denn im gnome ändern?
<ultrixx> hallo! wie kann ich in ubuntu 11.10 die scrollgeschwindigkeit des maus-scrollrades einstellen? finde da irgendwie nix. 
<you-genius> re
<ultrixx> wb
<vectory_> ultrixx: wenn, in den x configs, normaler weise ist das scrollrad für jede richtung ein button. jetzt müsstest du x sagen, den button nur jedes 2te mal weiter zu leiten, aber k.a. ob das geht
<vectory_> ultrixx: wenn, in den x configs, normaler weise ist das scrollrad für jede richtung ein button. jetzt müsstest du x sagen, den button nur jedes 2te mal weiter zu leiten, aber k.a. ob das geht
<f31n> hey, ich hab glaub ich ein problem mit sendmail, irgendwie gehn die mails nicht raus ... kann mir da wer helfen? http://pastebin.com/dRQdA4MP
<k1l> f31n: solltest dich wohl besser an den debian support wenden
<f31n> okay k1l :)
<Aison> argh, seit oneiric spinnt bei mir NFS total
<Aison> z.B. kann ich plötzlich nicht mehr die owner von files und verzeichnissen ändern, die auf NFS liegen. umbenennen und neue anlegen und löschen geht aber
<bekks> Crossposter!
<bekks> Gerade eben war das noch ein Gentoo-Problem :)
<Aison> nein, es ist ein beides problem, der client ist gentoo, der server ubuntu
<Aison> es kann an beidem liegen
<Aison> langsam aber sicher glaube ich, dass es am server liegt
<Aison> ERROR: GSS-API: error in handle_nullreq: gss_accept_sec_context(): Unspecified GSS failure.  Minor code may provide more information - Wrong principal in request
<ultrixx>      /join #openbsd
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-22
<ngc2997> moin.. wohin mag wohl die frühere gconf-einstellung apps/gnome_settings_daemon/volume_step unter dconf verschwunden sein? (oder gibt es in oneiric/unity einen anderen weg, die schrittweite der lautstärkeregelung für media-keys zu verringern?)
<signoooo> moin
<signoooo> gibts hier zufällig wen, der Ahnung von usb wlan Karten hat? Hab da ein kleines Problem :)
<deem> ,frag? signoooo 
<shetlandpony> signoooo: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<signoooo> ok
<signoooo> und zwar hab ich das gefühl, die Karte schaltet sich nach gewisser Zeit immer in nen standby, ich hab schon mehrere Karten probiert und bei jeder ist das selbe Problem, mach ich ne weile gar nix mit der Kiste, zack ist die Verbindung weg
<signoooo> nach einem Neustart geht alles wieder problemlos, solange ich auch was tu
<signoooo> ich hab jetzt schon viele beiträge durchsucht und nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden, nur im Bezug zu Laptops, das is aber nen desktop system mit ubuntu server 11.10
<bekks> Können wir mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a und dmesg sehen - dmesg bitte zu einem Zeitpunkt an dem die Karte sich in den Standby geschaltet hat?
<bekks> ,nopaste? signoooo 
<shetlandpony> signoooo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<signoooo> ok moment bitte :)
<signoooo> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/496404/
<signoooo> dmesg kann ich nicht machen, weil wenn die Karte im standby ist, komm ich grad nicht drauf, der desktop steht in einer anderen wohnung :)
<signoooo> im Moment gehts grad problemlos, solange ich per ssh oder webmin was tue
<signoooo> wenn ich jetzt länger nichts mache geht die Verbindung irgendwann nicht mehr
<bekks> dmesg kannst Du dannn machen. Du gehst an den Rechner und tippst es ein.
<bekks> Ohne dmesg kann ich nichts dazu sagen.
<signoooo> ok sorry ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, leider komme ich gerade nicht direkt an den Rechner, zusätzlich hängt da auch nichts dran, ist nur der desktop mit wlan stick und stromkabel dran :)
<signoooo> aber kann ich mir ja mal aufschreiben wenn es mal wieder nicht geht und ich in den raum komme wo der rechner steht, kann ich den befehl ausführen
<signoooo> aktuell leider nicht, komme im Moment nur per ssh bzw webmin dran
<bekks> Erst wenn Du direkten Zugang zu dem Rechner hast, kann man sich um dein Problem kümmern - zur Problemlösung gehört mehr als nur ein Befehl.
<signoooo> ok kein Problem, dann muss ich den Rechner nochmal zu mir holen und mich dann einfach nochmal melden, aktuell komm ich nämlich nicht dran :)
<signoooo> dann danke erstmal für die hilfe, ich kümmer mich um direkten zugang und meld mich dann einfach nochmal hier :)
<offermann> hallo, ich würde gerne bei ubun tu 11.10  einen panel hinzufügen, ein neues thema hinzufügen wie geht das?
<deem> afair gar nicht =)
<offermann> , würde gerne in ubuntu 11,10 ein neues panal und mehr themes hinzufügen, wie geht das, ausserdem fünktioniert mein grub nicht mehr, den müsste ich neu installieren...danke für hilfe
<deem> offermann: wie ich bereits sagte kannst du unter 11.10 keine neuen panels anlegen
<deem> was genau funktioniert bei deinem grub nicht mehr?
<bekks> offermann: "funktioniert nicht" ist keine genaue Aussage :)
<offermann> deem, ok... ne andere oberfläche wie ubuntu classic geht dann wohl auch nicht?
<bekks> doch.
<bekks> kde zB
<offermann> deem, bei grub hab ich 3 systeme installiert gehabbt, ...eine der BS partitionen habe ich glöscht, logisch nun geht grub nimmer und xp startet nur noch 
<bekks> "geht nimmer" heisst was genau?
<bekks> Startet dein XP nun automatisch?
<offermann> bekks,  kde will ich nicht... hab mal auf ubuntu 11.10 aktualisiert, 11.04 gefiehl mir besser...hmmm nu steh ich da, will aber auch nimmer neu installieren
<offermann> bekks,  ja xp startet automatisch
<bekks> ,grub2? offermann 
<shetlandpony> offermann: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<deem> offermann: es gibt auch noch lxde xfce und die gnome-shell
<offermann> deem,  was heisst das genau mit der shell?
<offermann> so, grub müsste installiert sein
<deem> offermann: das ist gnome3. der nachfolger von gnome2
<offermann> deem, wie sieht die oberfläche von gno,e 3 aus, ...wie die bei ubuntu 11.4?
<Zerou> nein wieder ganz anders ^^
<Zerou> ich teste es gerade
<Zerou> so ganz überzeugen kann es mich aber auch nicht
<offermann> ok andere frage... kann ich 11.10 wieder deinstallieren so, das ich wieder 11.4 habe?
<deem> offermann: indem du formatierst und 11.04 frisch installierst, ja. wegen gnome3: die google bildersuche kann sehr gut demonstrieren wie gnome3 aussieht
<offermann> wenn man bei 11.10 keine freiheiten hat themen und panel zu erstellen oder zu ändern ist das für mich kein richtiges ubuntu mehr
<offermann> deem,  ngenau das will ich nicht das dauert wieder ewig, bis ich alles wieder so hab wie ich es hatte
<Zerou> du kannst dir gnome 3 ja einfach mal ansehen aber ich glaube es wird dir auch nicht ganz zusagen
<Zerou> xfce vermutlich eher
<offermann> ZeroMC,  hast recht gefällt mir nicht :-)
<Zerou> http://www.xfce.org/about/screenshots
<offermann> ZeroMC, xfce igitt, sieht ja aus wie in den Computer anfangszeiten :-)
<Zerou> hm du hlst da jmd anderen btw ^^
<Zerou> du kannst aber mehr anpassen und es gibt da auch verschiedene themes wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<offermann> wisst ihr ob die alte oberfläche je wiederkommen wird, oder ob wir uns echt auf diese oberfläche gewöhnen müssen?
<Zerou> vermutlich wirst du dich daran gewöhnen müssen oder eine andere wählen
<Zerou> wobei die sich ja mit der zeit alle ändern aber kurzfristig zumindest
<offermann> warum kann man denn nicht wie bei ubuntu 11.4 die theme nicht ändern, was für einen sinn hat das?
<Zerou> ich hab auf dem pc nen mint katya das kann ich nur empfehlen 
<Zerou> hat noch das alte gnome
<Zerou> und noch zusätzliche menüs
<Zerou> wäre dann aber auch mit einer komplett neuinstallation verbunden
<offermann> hab ich auch mal installiert, sieht klasse aus, findet auch alle treiber, leider hat der mir nicht die software vom softwarecenter runtergeladen
<offermann> hat immer angefangen ind mitten drin aufgehört
<Zerou> das ist seltsam, bei funktioniert das anstandslos 
<offermann> ich glaube ich das wirklich tun kann man backups von ubuntu auf mit rebackupen
<offermann> ups sorry da fehlte was
<offermann> also ich glaube ich installiere wirklich mint
<offermann> nun die frage ...kann man backups von ubuntu auf mit rebackupen
<Zerou> und ich erstmal wieder xfce 
<offermann> auf mint zurückspielen
<Zerou> hab ich noch nie versucht ka
<offermann> ok, ich installier erst mal..danke vorerst :-)
<offermann> dann habe ich auch 11%ig nen neuen grub *grins
<bekks> offermann: Wenn du ein komplettes Ubuntubackup auf Mint zurückspielst, hast Du im Idealfall wieder ein Ubuntu - oder ein zerschossenes Mint.
<deem> könntet ihr das in den offtopic verlagern, ja?
<C_A_M> seit der aktualisierung auf 11.10 startet pidgin auf zwei rechnern nicht mehr ordentlich, es startet zwar jedoch lässt sich der messenger nicht öffnen und muss beendet und wieder gestartet werden. auf einem rechner ist er im autostart und aufm zweiten nicht
<micsch> moin, ich kann seit 3.0.0.12 nicht mehr booten. bekomme immer die fehlermeldung, dass vfs die platte nicht mounten kann. jemand eine idee?
<wirehack7> ohohoh HAPPY BDAY UBUNTU!
<HeinzBoettjer> Wird Lubuntu 11.10 hier akzeptiert?
<Flash63> HeinzBoettjer: Jupp, Lubuntu 11.10 ist ein offizielles Ubuntu-Derivat
<HeinzBoettjer> Gibt es schon eine "Erklärung" warum PCManFM ohne Kommentar abstürzt?
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Und was ist Deine Frage dazu?
<bullgard4> micsch: Meine erste Idee ist zu versuchen, mit einer Live-CD zu booten. Klappt das? Wenn ja, dann das Problem mittels dieser weiter untersuchen.
<C_A_M> da es ja auf zwei rechnern bei mir so ist frag ich mich ob es allgemein bekannt ist und es dafür eine lösung gibt
<sdx23> HeinzBoettjer: Ruf's in einem Terminal aus, betrachte die Ausgabe dort. Wenn das nichts liefert kannst beispielswese mit strace weitermachen.
<Flash63> HeinzBoettjer: starte pcmanfm mal über Terminal. Alternativ kannst Du auch mal in #lubuntu fragen oder auf Launchpad suchen https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<HeinzBoettjer> Danke
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Bei mir tritt dieser Fehler nicht auf. Du solltest sagen, welche grafische Bedienoberfläche Du verwendest. Du solltest in ~/.xsession-errors nach einer diesbezüglichen Fehlermeldung gucken.
<C_A_M> ich nutze unity auf beiden systemen. nach ner meldung schaue ich mal 
<LupusE> hi
<bullgard4> LupusE: Tach!
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Ich verwende nicht Unity, sondern GNOME Shell 3.2.0.
<C_A_M> ich auch laut systemüberwachung
<C_A_M> ich werd mir die fachbegriffe wohl nie merken können
<C_A_M> die xsession-errors liest sich für mich auch grad wie eine bauanleitung für ne stereoanlage
<C_A_M> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403557/
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Ich finde keine Pidgin-bezogene Fehlermeldung.
<jokrebel> hi
<andreas_> Guten Tag zusammen! Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich Xubuntu 10.04 beibringen kann, Nautilus statt Thunar zu starten, wenn ich unter "Orte" einen selbigen öffne?
<sroecker> andreas_: exo-preferred-applications
<andreas_> sroecker: sorry, "exo-preferred-applications" sagt mir nichts
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag ich bin am programmieren eines USB uart wenn mal was schief geht dann blockiert der USB port und LSUSB findet garnix megr kann ich dne via Terminal resetten ?
<IchGucksLive> jedesmal die mühle neustarten ist auch nicht grad das ware  
<sroecker> andreas_: so heißt der befehlt den du auf der kommandozeile eingeben kannst, alternativ sollte das irgendwo bei einstellungen zu finden sein
<andreas_> sroecker: ach so, ok, versuch im mal. Mit "sudo" voranstellen, nehme ich an?
<jokrebel> oO
<sroecker> andreas_: ohne sudo, sind ja nur benutzer einstellungen
<C_A_M> danke bullgard4
<IchGucksLive> jokrebel is there a timeout on the USB
<andreas_> sroecker: habe ich gemacht. da kann man aber nicht von thunar auf nautilus umstellen. trotzdem danke
<IchGucksLive> [ 2160.428063] INFO: task khubd:29 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<IchGucksLive> [ 2160.428072] "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.
<sroecker> andreas_: komisch, bei mir schon. bei werkzeuge, dateimanager
<IchGucksLive> ich starte neu 
<Pay> servus hat jemand schonmal ubuntu unter einem efi system zum laufen gebracht, hänge da jetzt seit 2 tagen dran und bekomme die krise bei meinem lenovo
<Pay> booten vom stick geht einwandfrei und installieren auch aber der bootloader wird einfach nicht gestart nach der install
<k1l_> ppq: hatte das mit nem lenovo hinbekommen iirc
<k1l_> Pay: support bitte nur hier. und nicht ich sondern der genannte user. vlt meldet er sich ja und kann paar stichworte einbringen
<andreas_> sroecker: Nein beim mir taucht unter "Werkzeuge" nur "Terminal" auf. wie gesagt, ich habe Xubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Pay> kk
<sroecker> andreas_: ah ok, ich hab hier gerade nur 10.10
<sroecker> aeh, 11.10
<andreas_> sroecker: OK, dann warte ich noch bis April, wenn die neue LTS rauskommt. So lange gehts auch so. Habe mir gerade Xubuntu nebem Ubuntu (Gnome2) installiert, um mich daran zu gewöhnen, weil ich den Schritt zu Unity nicht mitmachen will.
<Flash63> Pay: bei Lenovo müsste sich EFI im BIOS abschalten lassen
<Pay> Flash63: leider nein die optionen im bios sind sehr mau
<frostschutz> Pay: kannst du vom stick das auf platte installierte system booten? dann wäre /boot auf usb stick ein workaround bis eine bessere lösung gefunden ist. bootvorgang ist dann etwas langsamer aber rest des systems läuft normal
<Flash63> Pay: vielleicht hier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<Pay> ja das habe ich mir auch überlegt @frostschutz jedoch an eine sd karte.. das live system via usbstick läuft auch einwandfrei
<Pay> thx habe ich die nacht gestern auch schon durch aber ich gehe es gleich nochmals durch
<micsch> bullgard4: ich kann auch mit dem alten kernel booten
<sroecker> andreas_: man gewöhnt sich auch sehr gut an unity ;) oh, du könntest mal im gconf-editor schauen. /desktop/gnome/applications
<k1l_> Pay: es gibt doch einige  anleitungen für lenovo geräte mit efi: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/tutorial-ubuntu-11-04-auf-lenovo-s205-installi/   z.b.
<shetlandpony> k1l_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/5s97b6d |        [Tutorial] Ubuntu 11.04 auf Lenovo S205 installieren › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Pay> thx shetlandpony ich versuche mal den lösungsvorschlag
<c_korn> wie kann ich einstellen, dass alle textdateien in der gleichen instanz von gedit gestartet werden? wenn ich ein dokument öffne und dann mit gedit im terminal noch eins, dann öffnet sich dafür eine neue instanz
<andreas_> sroecker: ist " /desktop/gnome/applications" auch für XFCE (Xubuntu) zuständig???
<bullgard4> micsch: Das ist gut, es erleichtert die Fehlersuche. Kannst Du mit dem neuen Kernel in den Rettungsmodus booten? 
<lmdfk> Hallo. Kann ich hier eine Frage zu Webcams stellen?
<mini2> servu
<k1l_> lmdfk: bei kaufberatung bitte den offtopic channel nutzen. bei problemen infos rausrücken
<mini2> kann ich in kde 4.7.2 (ubuntu 11.10) den alten desktop wiederherstellen also mit eigenem hintergrundbild und plasmoids?
<lmdfk> Okay: Ich habe eine externe Webcam, die ihr eigenes Micro hat. Ich muss immer in 'gnome-volume-control' das device manuel umstellen. Frage: Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit, dies ueber einen Befehl auf der Konsole zu machen?
<lmdfk> Ich muss immer in 'gnome-volume-control' das device manuel umstellen, um das Mikro der Webcam benutzen zu koennen
<dadrc> lmdfk, wenn du Pulse benutzt (was die meisten Programme machen), pacmd set-default-source
<dadrc> Die Liste der verfügbaren Quellen kriegst du mit pactl list sources
<c_korn> kann das problem mit gedit und den terminals jemand nachvollziehen? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nur-eine-instanz-von-gedit-zulassen/#post-3513517
<shetlandpony> c_korn's url: http://tinyurl.com/6k8jhre |        Nur eine Instanz von Gedit zulassen › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<dadrc> c_korn, bei mir öffnen sich Dateien aus verschiedenen Terminals alle im gleichen gedit
<k1l_> c_korn: bei mir unter 10.04 auch beide in einem gedit
<lmdfk> dadrc, danke, es klappt !
<dadrc> =)
<dadrc> lmdfk, wenn du das immer beim Anstecken willst, könntest du dir eine udev-Regel dafür bauen. Ist etwas Arbeit, dafür ist die Sache danach komplett automatisiert.
<jokrebel> c_korn: Hier (10.04) sowohl aus dem Terminal als auch aus Alt+F2 und Nautilus-öffnen-mit alles im selben Fenster.
<lmdfk> dadrc, okay. - komisch, dass es sowas noch nicht in Ubuntu gibt, eine einfache graphische Loesung (ueber ein Haeckchen in einer Option)
<Flash63> hat unter 10.04 mit gedit auch nicht das Problem
<dadrc> lmdfk, wenn du das machen willst, der Artikel hier erklärt fast alles wichtige: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev
<dadrc> Dazu noch 2 Sachen: udev führt Skripte nicht mit deinem Nutzer aus, also muss du im Skript su -c "hier der echte befehl" - deinnutzer verwenden und meistens muss man vor dem Aktivieren der neuen Quelle 1 Sekunde warten, zB mit sleep 1
<c_korn> dadrc, k1l_, jokrebel: unter 10.04 hatte ich das problem auch noch nicht. erst seit 11.04. hat jemand unter 11.10 getestet?
<dadrc> c_korn, ich
<dadrc> Gerade eben, kein Ding. Hatte ich auch auf keiner meiner 11.04-Kisten
<c_korn> *grummel*
<c_korn> btw, dateien aus unterschiedlichen terminals öffnen sich bei mir auch im gleich gedit. aber nautilus und gnome-terminal machen jeweils eine eigene instanz auf. habt ihr das auch so getestet?
<c_korn> s/gleich/gleichen/
<shetlandpony> c_korn meant: btw, dateien aus unterschiedlichen terminals öffnen sich bei mir auch im gleichen gedit. aber nautilus und gnome-terminal machen jeweils eine eigene instanz auf. habt ihr das auch so getestet?
<lmdfk> dadrc, danke, ich werde den Artikel mal durchlesen
<dadrc> c_korn, Thunar, aber ja.
<lmdfk> CU all
<c_korn> ok, bug 777292 . also ich bin allein
<Freaxor> moin
<c_korn> kann das jemand nachvollziehen. alt+f2 gedit öffnen. dann textdatei mit gedit öffnen. das erstellt eine neue instanz. dann rechtsklick auf den tab in dieser instanz und gedit stürzt ab.
<newcomer> kennt hier jemand einen Stefan Heid ?
<bekks> ,ot? newcomer 
<shetlandpony> newcomer: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<mad_moses> hi, wie kann ich prüfen ob ich meinen fglrx treiber richtig installiert habe? fglrxinfo sieht aus wie in der wiki. In der xorg.conf steht aber glx unter moduke und nicht fglrx, ist das trozzdem richtig? Nutze mythbuntu 11.10
<k1l_> wie hast du ihn denn installiert?
<mad_moses> k1l_, zuerst über die gui, aber das hab ich ausvershen abgebrochen. Jetzt gehts über ide gui nicht mehr, dann hab ich aber apt-get install fglrx ausgeführt, lief sauber durch und dann neugestartet
<ysis> Hi, ich bin noch auf Natty und bekomme nach "sudo aptitude update" bei einem "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" ne Menge zu aktualisierende Pakete, davon dann viele markiert als "nichtvertrauenswürdige Pakete". Darunter libreoffice und kdelibs, die eigentlich in den offiziellen Repos sein sollten. Ideen wie man das debugged?
<bekks> Ja.
<k1l_> mad_moses: da sollte der dann auch laufen, wenn die hardware zum fglrx passt.
<bekks> ysis: Du wirfst vor dem Update bitte erstmal alle Fremdquellen raus, und deinstallierst die Pakete aus dieses Fremdquellen. :)
<k1l_> muss aber afk.
<bekks> Ansonsten ist die Chance sehr groß, dass Du anschliessend ein defektes System hast.
<mad_moses> k1l_, lsmod zeigt auch ds fglrx modul geladen. Ich hab meinen vernseher über hdmi an den rechner. Sorgt fglrx für sound über hdmi oder muss ich da wo anders noch schrauben damit das funktoniert?
<bekks> fglrx ist der _Grafik_treiber ;)
<bekks> ,hdmi? mad_moses 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber hdmi
<bekks> Hmm.
<mad_moses> bekks, ja aber die grafikkarte graift ja auf die hdmi schnittstelle zu, dachte das codiert dann auch die garfikkarte
<mad_moses> hmhmhm kay dann muss ich wohl noch weiter suchen wie man das macht
<koegs> eigentlich muss man da nur das richtige Ausgabegerät wählen
<mad_moses> koegs, in alsamixer oder so mache ich sowas am einfachsten?
<ysis> bekks: Ich hab die Fremdquellen (opera und ein ppa) aus /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ entfernt. Wie kann ich jetzt die Pakete aus den Fremdquellen finden und entfernen?
<bekks> Synaptic aufmachen und nachgucken :)
<ysis> bekks: Ich benutze sonst nur aptitude. In Synaptic seh ich bei Filter nach Ursprung Lokal, natty-updates/main, natty-updates/universe, natty/main und natty/universe. Sieht alles nicht so fremd aus...
<bekks> "Lokal" klingt dann ja super, wenn man nach dem Rauswurf der Fremdquellen ein "aptitude update" gemacht hat.
<ysis> bekks: Also alles unter Lokal entfernen?
<bekks> Alles, was nicht aus den offiziellen Repos stammt.
<bekks> Mach VORHER ein Backup deines Systems.
<ysis> bekks: Danke für die Warnung. Da ist aber nur unkritisches Zeug drin gewesen. Ich hab jetzt nochmal die Quellen aktualisiert, aber Synaptic sagt mir immer noch, dass Pakete installiert werden sollen, die nicht legitimiert werden können, wenn ich auf "Alle Aktualisierungen vormerken" klicke.
<bekks> Und welche Pakete genau werden da angemeckert?
<ysis> bekks: Alle möglichen libreoffice-Pakete, KDE-Pakete, software-center, apport, update-manager, xserver-xorg-video-intel, und viele andere. Da muss also grundsätzlich was mit den Schlüsseln nicht stimmen.
<ysis> Ich kann nur nicht rausfinden, was genau da nicht stimmt.
<bekks> Nopaste doch erstmal die genaue Meldung...
<jokrebel> ...und vielleicht auch mal die gesammten Quellen-Listen.
<sundowner> hallo an alle
<ysis> die Fehlermeldung nach "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" (davor natürlich aptitude update): http://nopaste.info/11be39f878.html
<sundowner> habe  greade ubuntu 11.10 installiert,leider kann ich mit meiner usb tastatur nichts anfangen,sie wird nicht erkannt.meine usb-mouse arbeitet
<bekks> ysis: Sehr offensichtlich sind die Fremdquellenpakete noch installiert.
<bekks> Stimmts? :)
<sundowner> kann mir jemand helfen? d-_-b
<ysis> meine /etc/apt/sources.list: http://nopaste.info/ffb11a736d.html
<ysis> bekks: Was meinst du genau? Ich hab in Synaptic alles aus Lokal entfernt.
<jokrebel> sundowner: Geht sie von Anfang an nicht? (BIOS - Grub) 
<sundowner> nein,von anfang nicht
<sundowner> passswort eingabe nicht möglich
<jokrebel> sundowner: Passwort-Eingabe von Ubuntu? Das ist aber lange nach BIOS und Grub. Mich würde interessieren ob dort Reaktionen auf Tastendrucke wären.
<mad_moses> hdmi sound geht doch, wenn ich im vlc player das explizit angebe funktioniert es :)
<sundowner> im bios noch ok,nach start von ubutu nicht
<sundowner> es kommt ei auf dem bildschirm zuerst ein unterteiltes bild dann erst ubuntu
<sundowner> habe es mit wubi installiert,liegt es evt. daran
<ysis> bekks: Ich hab jetzt nochmal die Pakete, die aptitude entfernen wollte, manuell entfernt, aber das ändert nichts an der Meldung bzgl. nichtvertrauenswürdiger Pakete.
<mad_moses> wo kann ich definieren welches output device das system standardmäßig benutzen soll?
<jokrebel> sundowner: Vermutlich nicht zwangsläufig. Aber Wubi kenn ich nicht und hab nicht viel gutes drüber gehört.
<sundowner> hatte es gestern mit kubuntu versucht danach hatte ich einen crash,muste es deinstallieren
<jokrebel> sundowner: öffne mal ein Terminal und gib folgendes ein: tail -f /var/log/messages       dann 3xEnter     dann Tastatur abziehn und 10 Sekunden warten    wieder 3 xEnter     Tastaur wieder rein und nochmal 10 Sekunden warten.
<jokrebel> sundowner: Alles was im Terminal dann erschienen ist bitte an einen Nopaste-Service übergeben und den Link hier posten.
<vevais> Hallo
<mad_moses> Ich versuche seit einem monat ca. meine tv-karte zu installiren: hab schonmal im Ubuntu forum nach hilfegefragt => http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/schwierigkeit-skystar-2-express-hd-zu-installieren/ leider kann mir da keiner weiter helfen :/. Weiß einer wie man diese karte installiert oder wie ich ambesten vorgehen soll?
<shetlandpony> mad_moses's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ddpxbb |        Schwierigkeit SkyStar 2 eXpress HD zu Installieren › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<jokrebel> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<mad_moses> jokrebel, da steht sie nicht drinnen :/
<sudosu> mad_moses ist das eine usb karte?
<sudosu> *oder pci
<mad_moses> sudosu, pcie
<jokrebel> mad_moses: Jou - hättest mal vorher schaun sollen. Aber Du bist nicht allein: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/tv-karte-funktioniert-nicht:-saa7160-avertv-h/ 
<sudosu> mad_moses hmm die ist etwas argh neu
<mad_moses> also no go?
<sudosu> mad_moses hmm ich würde mich mal an die v4l mailingliste wenden
<jokrebel> mad_moses: Ließt sich zumindest "wenn-überhaupt-da-sehr-schwierig" so im überfliegen.
<jokrebel> da = dann
<sudosu> mad_moses also Oliver Endriss hat anscheinend an einem experimentellen treiber gearbeitet..
<mad_moses> was meint ihr mit mailingliste genau? was ist das
<sudosu> mad_moses in der v4l mailingliste wird die Entwicklung von Linux Treibern u.a. für tv-karten koordiniert etc. und dort findest du auch alle entwickler.. wenn etwas dort geht, dann warscheinlich primär experimentell
<mad_moses> sudosu, also soll ich dort um einen experimentellen treiber bitten? 
<sudosu> mad_moses: Als erstes solltest du herausfinden wer für deinen chip saa7160 zuständig ist.. kannst aber auch ganz nett nachfragen, wie du unterstützung aussieht.
<sudosu> *die statt du
<mad_moses> okay und an wen soll ich diese email schreiben? wie mach ich das
<jokrebel> mad_moses: 1.Treffer bei Google nach "Mailinglist 4vl" http://linuxtv.org/lists.php
<jokrebel> ^^
<ysis> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die GPG keys von den offiziellen repositories finde?
<jokrebel> mad_moses: Dort steht dann u.a. auch #v4l ... kannst Dein Glück ja erst mal dort versuchen.
<Pay> thanks s205 tut works on b570 lenovo too!
<sudosu> hmm bei v4l würde ich aus eigener ERfahrung immer an die mailingliste schreiben
<mad_moses> dann schreibe ich denen mal :)
<Cyber1005> ich habe ein problem bei 11.10 mit der Gastsitzung. Da wird mir Dash und Panel oben nimmer angezeigt! ist die noch nicht richtig implementiert?
<mad_moses> sudosu, jokrebel wie lange dauert es normal bis ein treiber erscheint? Wie neu ist den meine Karte? Ist sie wirklich so neu?
<sudosu> mad_moses laut google ist deine tv-karte erst vor 3 monaten erschienen.. Das kommt sehr darauf an wie gut die UNterstützung / Offenlegung des Chipdesigns seitens des Herstellers ist..
<sudosu> ysis brauchst du sie als key selbst oder willst du sie nur wieder importieren?
<mad_moses> sudosu, so ca.? angenommen der hersteller unterstützt da garnicht?
<jokrebel> mad_moses: Nachdem der Thread schon älter ist, ist wohl Deine Karte auch älter. Treiber "erscheinen" für Linux manchmal auch nie (wenn der Hersteller nicht mit OpenSourceEntwicklern kooperiert zB)
<sudosu> mad_moses: Unterschiedlich.. dann muss das ganze anhand der windows treiber reverse engineerd werden.. bei manchen nie
<ysis> sudosu: Ich hab irgendein Problem mit nicht legitimierten Paketen und wollte sicherstellen, dass ich zumindest die aktuellen ofiziellen Repo-Keys habe
<sudosu> jokrebel: Seine Karte ist brandneu, der chip ist etwas älter
<TheInfinity> ysis: dann solltest du dir als erstes gedanken darüber machen ob du diese unsignierten repos überhaupt brauchst
<ysis> TheInfinity: Ich will im Moment erstmal nur die offiziellen Ubuntu-Repos
<TheInfinity> ysis: und welche das sind.
<soc> ich weiß nich ob ich gerade zu blöd bin, aber ich versuche einen symlink anzulegen und kriege es nich gebacken
<soc> ~/.fonts % ln -s ../Ubuntu\ One/Fonts/ Shared
<ysis> soc: man ln
<sudosu> ysis: die solltest du haben oder mekert er wenn du etwas updatest / Installierst?
<soc> die verknüpfung die erzeugt wird, ist angeblich kaputt
<jokrebel> sudosu: Ja tut er - sieher weiter oben
<ysis> sudosu: aptitude safe-upgrade bringt nen Fehler mit nicht authentifizierten Paketen und zwar bei standardpaketen wie software-center, libreoffice, etc.
<TheInfinity> ysis: dann räume entsprechend deine sources.list / sources.list.d aufräumen
<soc> ysis: ln [OPTION]... [-T] TARGET LINK_NAME   (1st form)
<soc> das mache ich
<ysis> ich krieg aber nicht raus, wo genau denn jetzt das problem liegt
<TheInfinity> ysis: wie ists dazu gekommen?
<soc> der erzuegte link ist kaputt
<sudosu> ysis sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com NAME .. und Name ersetzt du durch das wo er bei mekert
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: Hat er schon, anscheinend.
<ysis> sudosu: Verstehe nicht, was ich bei NAME eintragen soll.
<ysis> Meine sources.list sieht für mich unkritisch aus: http://nopaste.info/ffb11a736d.html
<sudosu> ysis der steht in der fehlermeldung
<ysis> Fehlermeldung ist folgende: http://nopaste.info/11be39f878.html
<ysis> wobei ich die Pakete ganz oben, die aptitude entfernen wollte, schon entfernt habe. Hat nichts geändert.
<bullgard6> Warum installiert Ubuntu per Default byobu?
<sudosu> ysis mach mal apt-get update und poste den output nach paste
<mnass> ich kann mich nach upgrade auf 11.10 nicht wenn ich mit einem user eingeloggt bin über benutzer wechseln in meinen zweiten einloggen
<mnass> wo müsste man da in den logs schauen?
<ysis> sudosu: http://nopaste.info/1dc3f8a849.html
<jokrebel> bullgard6: 1. welche Ubuntu-Version? 2. ggf. die Entwickler fragen.
<sudosu> ysis hmm normalerweise sollte da ein gpg error kommen :))
<ysis> sudosu: Hätte ich ja auch gedacht. Nun krieg ich partout nicht raus, was da jetzt für ein problem besteht...
<sudosu> ysis installier mal launchpad-getkeys und führ das dann aus
<jokrebel> bullgard6: 3. kommte es vermutlich zumindest nicht aus dem Grundpaket.
<ysis> sudosu: Wo soll ich das Paket finden?
<jokrebel> ysis: Versuch es lieber erst mal mit apt-get.
<ysis> jokrebel: Was soll ich versuchen? update und upgrade hab ich versucht. update läuft ohne Fehler durch und upgrade bringt den selben Fehler wie aptitude.
<jokrebel> ysis: Und nun das ganze nicht mit aptitude sondern mit apt-get.
<ysis> jokrebel: Das meinte ich. Hab ich schon versucht.
<sudosu> ysis: musst das repository hinzufügen sudo apt-add-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<ysis> sudosu: Ich würde gern erstmal ohne PPAs auskommen, sprich vertrauenswürdige Quellen.
<sudosu> ysis: hmm mich wundert immer noch das apt-get update nicht mekert
<jokrebel> ysis: Und apt-get update/upgrade bitte mal pasten.
<sudosu> jokrebel hat er oben schon
<jokrebel> sudosu: Sicher? ich fand biser immer nur mit aptitude.
<jokrebel> s/biser/bisher
<jokrebel> s/biser/bisher/
<shetlandpony> jokrebel meant: s/bisher/bisher
<sudosu> jokrebel: nee das war ja auch mein erster gedanke http://nopaste.info/1dc3f8a849.html ist apt-get
<hilflos> Hallo Leute! Ich bekomme den Sound nicht zum Laufen (Ubuntu Server auf 'ner S100). Alsa mag meine Soundkarte nicht finden und initialisieren. Habt ihr Rat?
<sudosu> ysis: poste mal den output von apt-key list
<jokrebel> da fehlt aber das upgrade!
<ysis> jokrebel: http://nopaste.info/ddd0fd723a.html
<dev_> wie kann man den focus vom Ausführen (Alt+F2) auch auf das Fenster legen ? Lubuntu 
<dev_> 11.10 Neuinstallation 
<ysis> sudosu: http://nopaste.info/8f2f5a47ee.html
<sudosu> ysis: hmm da stimmt eigentlich alles.. ls -la /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<jokrebel> hmm ... eigentlich sollte da mehr stehn.
<bullgard6> jokrebel Jede Version mindestens seit 10.04.
<ysis> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7304 2011-10-22 16:35 /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<ponder> hey, ich habe in einem terminal einen befehl per at "in auftrag gegeben", jetzt habe ich das terminal geschlossen - wird der befehl trotzdem ausgeführt?
<sudosu> ysis hmm das sieht auch ok aus.. 
<hilflos> Mag mir jemand helfen den Sound zum Laufen zu bringen?
<sudosu> ysis: was mich wunder ist das bei einem apt-get upgrade nur ein teil der pakete als nciht authetifiziert bezeichnet werden :/
<jokrebel> ponder: Nur vom Hörensagen, deshalb ohne Garantie. Nein - Stichwort: Disown.
<dAnjou> ponder: guck nach mit atq
<ponder> dAnjou: super, danke, steht noch drin
<ponder> jokrebel: danke auch dir
<sudosu> ysis: ist das dein privat pc oder ein server?
<ysis> sudosu: der laptop meiner freundin
<sudosu> ysis: hmm viel fällt mir dazu auch nicht mehr ein :) Wenn du leicht paranoid bist würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen neuinstalllieren ansonsten das ganze ignorieren
<sudosu> ysis: ach eins fällt mir noch ein:  apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True
<ysis> sudosu: Mein Held! Das hat wirklich geholfen. Was hat der Befehl genau gemacht?
<nunatak> wie kommt es bei einer neuen, frisch mit gparted (livecd bei 11.10 installation) partitionierten festplatte zu folgender "fehler"meldung: WARNING: The partition is misaligned by 1024 bytes.
<nunatak> und was kann ich machen um das zuverhinder?
<sudosu> ysis: die alten packetlisten löschen und neue komplett runterladen.. wenn die z.b. komprimitiert odre broken sind.. apt-get update lädt ja nur das diff (Änderungen) runter um traffic zu sparen
<ysis> sudosu: Okay, danke auf jeden Fall. Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass ich mir das merken kann, aber evlt. gibt's da ja auch eine merkbare Variante
<nunatak> die meldung wird allerdings nur angezeigt, wenn ich die ubuntu-partition als ganze in der laufwerksverwaltung anclicke. wenn ich /dateinsystem /home oder swap darunter anwähle erscheint sie nicht.
<mnass> Nochmal 11.10 upgrade: wenn man mit einem user eingelogged ist und sich mit benutzer wechseln bei einem anderen anmelden will, gibt es nach passwort eingabe keine reaktion ... wo muss ich suchen?
<bullgard6> nunatak: Das ist nur eine Warnung. Du kannst sie ignoieren. Sie weist darauf hin, daß Du nicht an Zylindergrenzen partitioniert hast. Du hättest mit GParted auf ganze MiB partitionieren können. Dann würde diese Warnung nicht auftreten. 
<nunatak> bullgard6: also wenn ich immer genaue 1024er Einheiten gewählt hätte.
<nunatak> aber es heißt in der meldung auch, dass es zu schlechter performance führen kann.
<nunatak> stimmt das nicht?
<hilflos> Mag mir jemand helfen den Sound zum Laufen zu bringen?
<hilflos> Okay, dann versuche ich's mal im Forum. Schönes Wochenende euch allen!
<c_korn> dir auch, hilflos 
<tapwag> Hallo zusammen, ich war im Forum und mir ist ein Thread aufgefallen. der eigentlich mehr in die Rubrik "Spiele" gehört aber unter "Programme" zu finden ist: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/rayman-1-in-dosbox-kein-sound/ - kann jemand das verschieben?
<jokrebel> tapwag: Wenn da jemand helfen kann, dann nicht hier sondern in #ubuntuusers. Danke.
<DBold> nabend
<Fuchs>  tapwag ich kann, aber nutze doch bitte die "Thread melden" Funktion, dann macht es derjenige, der gerade Zeit hat
<tapwag> jokrebel: Okay, danke. Den Channel kannte ich noch garnicht.
<DBold> würde nmap gerne über die xml ausgabe direkt in einem java programm verwenden, man bekommt die xml nicht direkt auf stdout oder?
<Fuchs> tapwag: das ist der offizielle. Dieser hier hat mit www.ubuntuusers.de nichts zu tun, nur, dass wir uns ab und an gegenseitig aushelfen oder Leute schicken
<der_sebo> guten tag
<der_sebo> gibt es eine möglichkeit unter ubuntu eine virtuelle festplatte anzu legen und diese dann zu verschlüssel?
<DBold> oder gibts zufällig ne variable die man als datei ansprechen kann die es dann doch auf stdout raushaut?
<DBold> ah es geht
<DBold> mit -oX - 
<DBold> fein fein
<King_S> Nabend. Kleines Problem mit 11.10: der X Server scheint nicht korrekt zu laden was ich gemacht habe: NVIDIA-96 installiert und auch wieder deinstalliert, NVIDIA-96-Updates auch. Trotzdem startet der nicht :/
<King_S> Bleibe bei einem schwarzen bildschirm hängen :/
<King_S> Und das seit eben erst...gestern ging mit dem nvidia treiber ein reboot einwandfrei
<King_S> Okay 
<King_S> Läuft wieder :d
<leszek> hi
<dispyfree> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/externe-festplatte-unknown-filesystem/
<jokrebel> dispyfree: Nur so als Tipp. Es gibt Leute, die klicken einen einsamen Link ohne wenigstens ein paar ein-/ausleitende Worte gar nicht erst an…
<dispyfree> @jokrebel: dank der Suchmaschinenoptimierung können heutzutage sogar Menschen auf einen Blick erkennen, was sich hinter einem Link verbirgt, weil der Titel meiset direkt in der URL enthalten ist.
<dispyfree> -e
<dispyfree> aber danke für den Tipp. dass ubuntuusers das in die URL packt, war jetzt eher glück ;D du hast prinzipiell völlig recht
<dispyfree> es geht um die Installation von Ubuntu auf einer externen Festplatte, wobei der Fehler auftritt, dass ich anschließend nicht davon booten kann - fehlermeldung von GRUB: unknown filesystem
<jokrebel> dispyfree: Was sagt ein "fdisk -l"? (ggf. von Live booten)
<dispyfree> reiche ich gleich nach. ich lese noch was fertig und dann boote ich nochmal vom livesystem
<dispyfree> so kurzer reboot
<dispyfree> re
<dispyfree> irgendwas mache ich falsch: fdisk -l /dev/sdd => konnte /dev/sdd nicht öffnen. sdd ist meine externe festplatte
<dispyfree> was nun ?
<jokrebel> dispyfree: sudo davor, sorry.
<dispyfree> @jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/MaK1pWPH
<sudosu> dispyfree hmm das sieht erstmal richtig aus.. 
<sudosu> dispyfree hast du grub auf /dev/sdd3 installiert?
<dispyfree> http://pastebin.com/WiKKLfY7 << das ist nochmal die grub.cfg
<SunTsu> Hat jemand schon GnuCash mit HBCI + Chipcardreader va pcscd an den Start gebracht? Gnucash scheint nicht auf den Reader zuzugreifen
<bekks> SunTsu: Bestimmt hat das schon mal jemand getan.
<bekks> ,wf? SunTsu 
<shetlandpony> SunTsu: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Aison> seit oneiric geht meine logitech maus und tastatur nicht mehr :(
<SunTsu> bekks: Mir würde schon reichen wenn ich weiß daß es geht. Den Rest finde ich von alleine heraus
<sudosu> dispyfree geh mal per chroot von deinem lifesystem in deine installation und führe update-grub aus
<dispyfree> wie komm ich in den chroot aus dem livesystem?
<Aison> das hat irgendwas mit bluetooth zu tun
<sudosu> dispyfree: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-3-Chroot-ueber-ein-Live-System
<jokrebel> dispyfree: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<bekks> SunTsu: "Ja, es geht".
<jokrebel> dispyfree: Aber in Deinem Fall ist sudosu Link wohl besser.
<Aison> da kommt immer Logitech MX1000 mouse is requesting access to this computer
<SunTsu> Aison: Sind beide via BT angeschlossen? Was sagt dmesg dazu wenn Du es verbindest?
<SunTsu> bekks: Ist das Erfahrung oder Prinzip?
<Aison> SunTsu, in älteren ubuntu versionen wurde der usb stick für die Maus/Tastatur nicht als Bluetooth device erkannt und es ging dann halt einfach
<Aison> und jetzt wird es als bluetooth device erkannt und die sachen gehen nicht mejhr
<sudosu> dispyfree du kannst auch statt update-grub bzw. zusätzlich davor grub-install --recheck /dev/sdd3 ausführen
<SunTsu> Aison: Dann versuch doch mal eine BT-Verbindung herzustellen, bluetooth devices muss man "pairing" unterziehen
<jokrebel> ,hlc? SunTsu: für Recherchen ist dies hier geeignet. Ansonsten ausprobieren und bei Problemen hier fragen.
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber hlc
<Aison> ja, das mach ich ja, geht aber nicht
<jokrebel> ,hcl? SunTsu: für Recherchen ist dies hier geeignet. Ansonsten ausprobieren und bei Problemen hier fragen.
<shetlandpony> SunTsu fuer Recherchen ist dies hier geeignet. Ansonsten ausprobieren und bei Problemen hier fragen.: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Aison> aber ich habe gerade jetzt etwas in den foren gefunden : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1858493
<dispyfree> hm. @sudosu: http://pastebin.com/607PGFmz
<dispyfree> meinest du /dev/sdd?
<SunTsu> jokrebel: Es geht nich um HW-Kompatibilität, danke. Ich hatte es unter Maverick mit chipcardd laufen. Mittlerweile wurde aber dieser über Bord geworfen und die libchipcard ist wohl gegen pcscd kompiliert. Ich sehe nur nicht daß gnucash gegen pcscd oder libchipcard gelinkt wäre
<SunTsu> pcscd sieht den Cardreader, und ich kann drauf zugreifen, es geht rein um das Zusammenspiel Gnucash/libchipcard bzw Gnucash/pcscd. Daher habe ich nach der gefragt
<sudosu> dispyfree ja :)
<dispyfree> grub-install --recheck meldet keine fehler. dafür aber update-grub :X
<bekks> Und welche...?
<dispyfree> ja warte mal ;)
<dispyfree> http://pastebin.com/PHiS7sea
<bekks> Dann beheb die mal ;)
<sudosu> hmm sieht nicht kritisch aus.. in dem fall ignorieren.. du hast ein paar partitionen nicht eingebunden..
<bekks> sudosu: Deine . Taste prellt. :P
<dreamon_> Gibt es ein Kopierprogramm wo man ein diverse Kopiervorgänge in einer Warteschlange zusammenfassen kann, um diese dann nacheinander abarbeiten zu lassen.
<dispyfree> sudosu: wenn ich sie nicht eingebunden habe... warum kleben die dann alle auf meinem desktop? ;)
<sudosu> dispyfree: was sagt den mount?
<sudosu> bekks: hmm steht bei mir für etc. :) Aber okay ich bemühe mich um Besserung .
<dispyfree> konnte /dev/sdd* nicht in [...] finden
<dispyfree> bis auf sdd3. das ist laut mtab schon eingehängt
<sudosu> dispyfree du bist immer noch in dem chroot oder?
<dispyfree> ja klar
<dispyfree> ok ^
<dispyfree> is das denn von Belang? oder soll ich jetzt den Neustart machen?
<sudosu> dispyfree probier aus ob es geht, wenn nicht dann ja :)
<dispyfree> pfft
<dispyfree> dir ist klar, wie lange livesysteme immer so zum hochfahren brauchen ja ;D
<dispyfree> es geht nich
<dispyfree> wieder dieselbe Fehlermeldung. was nun?
<dispyfree> *stille* ;)
<Orcor> kennt jemand ein gutes Prog das so ähnlich ist wie Conky? denn wo ich Conky installiert habe fand ich es komisch das ich es auf dem Desktop nicht verschieben kann und der Unity es verdeckt
<sudosu> dispyfree hmm kommt das sofort am anfang des boot vorgangs oder erst nach dem du einen boot eintrag ausgewählt hast?
<dispyfree> direkt zu anfang
<dispyfree> jemand meinte mal zur mir, das liegt daran, dass, wenn ich direkt über GRUB boote, die externe Platte nichtmehr /dev/sdd sondern /dev/sda seie
<dispyfree> *sei xd
<sudosu> dispyfree kommt darauf an .. könntest ja mal mit gedrückter shift taste booten bis das menü kommt.. und etwas rumprobieren
<dispyfree> fürs rumprobieren habe ich keine Zeit sorry ^^ wie alle anderen will ich einfach nur, dass es läuft. ansonsten bleibts eben im Sandkasten unter win xp pro ;)
<SunTsu> dispyfree: wenn das das Problem sein sollte kannst Du es ja mit drivemap ummappen
<dispyfree> und das geht wie genau?
<sudosu> dispyfree das ist deutlich schneller als wenn wir jetzt alles ausprobieren und du bootest jedes mal neu :) erstmal nochmal ins chroot dann die /etc/default/grub bearbeiten und grub_hidden_timeout_quiet auf false
<SunTsu> dispyfree: drivemap (hd0) (hd1) als Beispiel, das vertauscht für den Bootloader diese beiden Platten
<dispyfree> und wo packe ich das hin?
<SunTsu> dispyfree: In die grub-config, oder in die Kommandozeile beim installieren
<dispyfree> @SunTsu: in /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<sudosu> SunTsu ging es bei drivemap nicht nur um windows? :x
<SunTsu> dispyfree: ja
<SunTsu> sudosu: Jein, man kann es dafür nutzen, aber das macht generisches BIOS HD-Remapping
<dispyfree> könnte jetzt übrigens nochn Problem geben
<dispyfree> @SunTsu: mein UMTS_Stick meldet sich auch noch als Platte
<dispyfree> also eher drivemap (hd0) (hd2), wenn momentan meine externe Platte als /dev/sdd auftritt?
<Orcor> sudosu habe dir drüben mal was geschrieben 
<SunTsu> dispyfree: Das war nur ein Beispiel, und wäre sdd nicht eher hd3, wenn Du die willst?
<dispyfree> oder so
<dispyfree> wie werd ich eigentlich den schreibschutz los?
<sudosu> dispyfree du musst aber auch SunTsu 's Vorschlag vorher das installierte System wieder chrooten :)
<Orcor> was heißt das E: Paket gdeskelts kann nicht gefunden werden
<dispyfree> wozu? grub cfg kann ich doch direkt wieder bearbeiten?
<dispyfree> oder führt der dann drivemap nicht aus ?
<bekks> Orcor: Was heisst es, wenn etwas nicht gefunden werden kann? :)
<sudosu> dispyfree ja aber das ändern bringt dir ja nichts.. du musst ja grub neuinstallieren / updaten damit die änderungen greifen
<dispyfree> :(
<Orcor> was bedeutet dann das E:
<sudosu> grub kann ja beim booten nicht in /etc/grub.d/ etc. nachschaun :)
<dispyfree> bitte nochmal link ;)
<bekks> Orcor: E_rror...
<sudosu> dispyfree: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-3-Chroot-ueber-ein-Live-System
<SunTsu> sudosu: ähm, kann es nicht? Mir war so als wäre das der große Vorteil von grub daß es das Filesystem versteht und lesen kann und mand nach Configänderungen nicht jedes Mal neuinstallieren muss, so wie damals bei lilo
<bekks> SunTsu: grub2 ist nicht grub.
<SunTsu> bekks: Dann wurde das verschlimmert? Schade drum
<bekks> Und grub2 erstellt aus diversen Konfigurationsdateien die eigentliche Konfigurationsdatei. Letztere sollte man deswegen eben nicht manuell editieren.
<sudosu> SunTsu mich würde es sehr ärgern wenn grub in meine luks verschlüsselte root partition schauen könnte ;9
<dispyfree> öh warte
<SunTsu> sudosu: darum hat man ja meist /boot unverschlüsselt
<sudosu> SunTsu tja aber nicht /etc :) /boot muss sogar unverschlüsselt sein
<dispyfree> das sollte doch hd1 sein - der meldet ja zwei an, der fiese UMTS-stick ^
<bekks> sudosu: Muss es nicht.
<bekks> sudosu: Mit truecrypt zB ist auch /boot verschlüsselt.
<SunTsu> sudosu: schon, aber die config wird ja zusammengebastelt und unter /boot abgelegt
<sudosu> bekks: okay aber mit cryptluks
<sudosu> SunTsu es ging mir um etc :) Aber kommt ist in dem Fall jetzt auch egal
<dispyfree> @SunTsu: genaue syntax von drivemap?
<SunTsu> und AFAIK muss es nur in /boot/grub/grub.cfg drinstehen, und der Bootloader muss nicht nochmal installiert werden, chroot gezauber wäre damit unnötig
<SunTsu> dispyfree: schrieb ich doch oben
<dispyfree> Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten wort: 'hd0'
<SunTsu> "drivemap (hdx) (hdy)"
<SunTsu> Klammern ;)
<dispyfree> hab ich 
<dispyfree> root@ubuntu:/# drivemap (hd0) (hd1) << copypaste aus der Kommandozeile
<bekks> dispyfree: Das ist ein grub(2) befehl und kein kommandozeilenbefehl.
<sudosu> dispyfree: ich würde an deiner Stelle per shift taste ins grub menü booten und mit der e (edit) den boot entry solange "bearbeiten" bis es geht.. und das dann später übernehmen.
<SunTsu> dispyfree: nicht in der Shell ausführen ;) Es kommt in die Config oder ist eine Option für grub-install
<dispyfree> ah ok. musst du mir sagen ;) @sudosu: es müsste auch so gehen
<dispyfree> ich habs momentan auf /dev/sdd eingehängt. sdb und sdc sind zwei hardwareteile vom UMTS-Stick, die beim bootvorgang wegfallen
<dispyfree> ist es dann richtig mit hd0 und hd1? udn noch was: das geht genau dann schief, wenn ich irgendein beliebiges USB-Masenspeichergerät während des bootvorangs angeschlossen habe? :X
<SunTsu> dispyfree: Ja, wenn es sich dazwischenschiebt hast Du ein Problem
<dispyfree> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sdd drivemap (hd0) (hd1) << ?
<bekks> NEIN.
<bekks> Das ist keine _Option_ für grub-install, sondern ein Befehl _innerhalb_ der grub-shell.
<dispyfree> @SunTsu: Flash-Videos können wir schon wiedergeben. per OpenCV gibt es Gesichtserkennung. mein UMTS-Stick wird out-of-the-box erkannt. aber wir arbeiten immernoch mit einer fixen Bootreihenfolge? ;D @bekks: sorry, aber wie dann?
<bekks> Die du mit e startest aus dem Grub-Menü.
<dispyfree> aaah
<bekks> 1022 213335 < sudosu> dispyfree: ich würde an deiner Stelle per shift taste ins grub menü booten und mit der e (edit)  den boot entry solange "bearbeiten" bis es geht.. und das dann später übernehmen.
<dispyfree> jedesmal oder speichert er das ?
<SunTsu> dispyfree: schreib es am besten in die grub.cfg. Falls Du mal das Proben hast daß sich was dazwischenschiebt kannst Du es auch am grub-prompt machen
<bekks> Einfach mal lesen was man dir so schreibt ;)
<dispyfree> @SunTsu: genau das wollte ich eigentlich am anfang xD wie werd ich den writelock los ?
<SunTsu> Da stimme ich sudosu zu. Schauen was bootet und dann festschreiben
<dispyfree> ok also reboot
<jokrebel> gn8 
<dispyfree> beim booten von GRUB shift drücken, dann e und dann drivemap (hd0) (hd1) <enter> ?
<dispyfree> kein Aufschrei => scheint zu stimmen ;) Vielen dank soweit schonmal ;)
<sudosu> dispyfree nein warte :))
<sudosu> dispyfree ich such grade screenshots um es zu verdeutlichen ;)
<dispyfree> btw. gibts auch nen anderen Weg, den internen SATA-Controller zu deaktivieren als übers BIOS ? (nein, cih will keine kabel durchschneiden ;D). Mein Bios bietet dafür nämlich schlicht keine Möglichkeit. das wäre wohl am einfachsten :X
<sudosu> dispyfree: nachdem du den kernel ausgewählt hast (normalerweise per default) und auf e gedrückt hast sieht das ungefähr so aus:
<sudosu> http://manual.aptosid.com/lib/images-common/images-grub2/grub2-e-1.JPG
<SunTsu> dispyfree: Meldet sich der SATA-Controller beim Start? Manche machen das und bieten dann ein Config-Menü für den Controller
<dispyfree> soll ich da nicht einfach bei setroot hd1 einsetzen?
<sudosu> dispyfree: dort änderst du set root= auf z.B. hd0,msdos3 etc. was halt geht :)
<dispyfree> @SunTsu: keine Ahnung.... der bootbildschirm läuft ja höchstens eine Sekunde ;)
<dispyfree> ok. vllt. zwei. aber nix, wo ich ne tastenkombination sehen könnte
<dispyfree> ich mal mal reboot. mal wieder. wünscht mir viel Glück bitte ;)
<sudosu> dispyfree: sofort nachdem start shift (gross) gedrück halten
<Anonymer> hallo
<Anonymer> ich habe ein boot problem
<Anonymer> wie kriegt man den grub konfig das nur ein sytem startet
<bekks> Anonymer: Welches Betriebssystem hast Du denn, Ubuntu?
<Anonymer> ja
<bekks> Welches?
<Anonymer> 11.10
<bekks> ,grub2? Anonymer 
<shetlandpony> Anonymer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<dispyfree> re
<dispyfree> heul
<dispyfree> ich komm nicht ins GRUB, da kann ich auf dem shift rumhauen, wie ich will
<dispyfree> also nicht in die auswahl
<sudosu> Anonymer: als evtl. Ergänzung zu bekks GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true ist das was du suchst
<Anonymer> ubuntu wird nicht geboote
<sudosu> dispyfree: du drückst shift sobald der pc startet und hälst es gedrückt bis das menü erscheint?
<Anonymer> haber es ist drauf
<bekks> Anonymer: Dann lies dir bitte den Artikel durch, dort wird auch auf Probleme eingegangen.
<dispyfree> sudo> ich muss zwischendurch noch nen PW eingeben, biospw, aber ab dann ja
<sudosu> Anonymer als du willst grub neuinstallieren? per rescue modus von der live cd geht das am schnellsten
<dispyfree> wat nu_
<Anonymer> also nicht in laufen sytem
<bekks> Anonymer: Das läuft ja nicht...
<sudosu> dispyfree als erstes per chroot wieder ins installierte system, dort die /etc/default/grub editieren GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true auf false ändern
<dispyfree> baeh
<sudosu> dispyfree und update-grub ausführen und neustarten.. dann musst du nicht mal shift gedrückt halten :)
<Anonymer> ich komme aufen per sytem haber nur mit hilfe von einer cd
<bekks> Anonymer: Wenn das eine Livecd ist, dann ist das doch schon mal gut.
<Anonymer> knopixx und ubuntu
<sudosu> bekks: ubuntuusers ist jetzt auch noch offline :)
<dispyfree> wie kriege ich nen deutsches tastaturlazout_ habs unter keyboard geaendert aber das nimmt der nicht an
<dispyfree> jedes mal, wenn ich neu reingehe, ist wieder auf USA, ich versuchs per apply systemwide
<dispyfree> habs. missverständliche GUI.
<Anonymer> mist
<Anonymer> hätte ich bloß nicht f5 gedrückt
<sudosu> Anonymer http://staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/files/grub_2/reparatur.html#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<shetlandpony> sudosu's url: http://tinyurl.com/6aomboe |        Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki ›      
<Anonymer> ubuntu live cd wird gestartet
<dispyfree> done @sudosu
<dispyfree> restart. xD
<anatolbroder> Servus! Nach dem Wechseln von 11.04 auf 11.10 will ich meine Evolution-Mails im Thunderbird importieren. Laut Beschreibung auf uu.de soll ich im Ordner ".evolution" nach mbox-Dateien suchen. Hab aber keinen Ordner ".evolution" im Home. Wo finde ich eine gescheite Anletung für die Migration?
<TWZ> versteckte dateien anzeigen hast du gemacht ?
<anatolbroder> TWZ: Sicher
<sudosu> anatolbroder evolution files sind auch unter .config/evolution und .local/share/evolution
<bekks> anatolbroder: Wie hast Du denn auf 11.10 gewechselt? Hast Du neu installiert?
<anatolbroder> sudosu: danke! Ich habe in config/evolution/mail/folders Daten, die die Ordnername tragen. Wie geht es weiter?
<m33_> test
<anatolbroder> bekks: nein, upgrade
<sudosu> anatolbroder: sorry keine ahnung, ich bin immer noch bei evolution :)
<bekks> anatolbroder: So wie in der Anleitung...?
<anatolbroder> bekks: in der Anleitung, die gerade offline ist, steht, ich würde dort mbox-Dateien finden. Ich sehe aber keine Dateien mit der Endung "mbox". Die heissen eher "et-expanded-mbox:_home_bro_.local_share_evolution_mail_local_Templates"
<sudosu> anatolbroder: hast du imap oder pop3 postfächer in evolution?
<anatolbroder> sudosu: pop3
<bekks> anatolbroder: Eine Dateiendung sagt nichts aus.
<bekks> sudosu: Und die Art des Postfaches sagt auch nichts aus.
<m33_> Hi - habe mit gparted /dev/sdb4  geloescht ||| das war das OS auf einer externen platte
<bekks> anatolbroder: Schau mal auf den Dateinamen. Da steht mbox drin.
<bekks> m33_: Das ist nicht gut. Hast Du ein Backup?
<m33_> nein
<anatolbroder> bekks: richtig. Sind es nun die Dateien mit meinen Mails drin?
<bekks> anatolbroder: Das musst Du herausfinden, man sieht es dem Dateinamen nicht an.
<deem> m33_: tja. dann wars das wohl
<bekks> Unsinn.
<bekks> gparted löscht den Eintrag in der Partitionstabelle - und nur das, im Idealfall.
<deem> im idealfall, du sagst es :D
<deem> wer weiß was er da noch gefuscht hat =)
<bekks> m33_: Hast Du irgendetwas anderes, IRGENDETWAS mit gparted gemacht, außer die Partition anzuklicken, und zu löschen?
<bekks> Das fragen wir ihn jetzt :)
<m33_> auf /dev/sdb7 mit live system ein neues ubuntu installieren, solte die das alte dev erkennen 
<Anonymer> was passiert den wenn ich die festplatte formatiere
<bekks> Was für ein altes /dev?
<dispyfree> re
<bekks> m33_: Und beantworte bitte meine Frage :)
<dispyfree> welche Datei sollte ich nochmal editieren?
<deem> Anonymer: dann ist sie "leer"?
<Anonymer> formatiere
<Anonymer> und der grub
<sudosu> anatolbrodder: du kannst ja mit find -iname '*.mbox' schauen ob welche existieren
<bekks> Anonymer: Dasselbe wie bei Windows.
<m33_> die wird "nur" als nicht zugeteilt angezeigt
<deem> Anonymer: dann ist der auch "weg"
<bekks> sudosu: Das ist UNSINN.
<Anonymer> kann ich dann wieder eine neu install starten
<bekks> sudosu: Schau auch DU dir den Dateinamen mal genau an - da steht mbox drin. Die Dateiendung sagt NICHTS aus.
<bekks> Anonymer: Wie bei Windows...
<bekks> deem: Anonymer: Für gewöhnlich formatiert man Dateisysteme auf Partitionen und nicht ganze Festplatten. Dann bleibt der MBR unberührt.
<deem> Anonymer: das kannst du eigentlich auch ohne zu formatieren, aber eigentlich reicht das was bekks sagt
<deem> bekks: ich formatiere immer ganze platten und überschreibe die im nachhinein noch mit dban
<m33_> testdisk --sollte es wiederherstellen koennen, doch suche ich einen weg das mit boardmittel wieder heile zu bringen
<bekks> Was soll das formatieren genau bringen? :D
<bekks> Nichts, richtig. :D
<bekks> m33_: Vergiss Bordmittel wenn Du doch schon einen Weg kennst.
<bekks> Und abgesehen davon können die Daten so wichtig nicht sein, da kein Backup existiert.
<deem> bekks: deshalb ja dban =)
<bekks> deem: Da kannst Dir das formatieren auch ganz sparen. Das schreibt das fs label, und die superblocks, und mehr auch nicht.
<m33_> nein ich habe nichts anderes gemacht, habe kein externes laufwerk und testdisk zur hand
<user82> kann ich alle compiz* komponenten(compiz-gnome compiz compiz-core) downgraden (von maverick-updates version zur maverick version). wenn ich die alte compiz-core in synaptic erwzingen will meint er dazu müsse compiz und compiz-gnome entfernt werden
<Anonymer> also brings es nix
<bekks> m33_: Dann installier testdisk.
<deem> Anonymer: was?
<bekks> Anonymer: Formatieren bringt sehr wohl etwas - aber nicht das, was DU denkst.
<user82> bzw. kann ich compiz und compiz-gnome runterkillen um compiz-core zu downgraden und dann im recovery menü ohne gui neu holen?
<deem> user82: warum willst du das?
<b0ngokarl> hi
<b0ngokarl> ich hab ein doofes problem - kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
<user82> deem seit einem compiz update ist das system totaler murks(ati-grafiktreiber und standby sind unbrauchbar)
<deem> user82: das heißt?
<user82> ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es da dran liegt
<deem> ,frag? b0ngokarl 
<shetlandpony> b0ngokarl: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<m33_> muss einen neuen liveusb stick erstellen, abgesehen davon, wenn ich ein ubuntu auf eine noch vorhanden 5gb partition installiere wird das alte /dev jetzt nicht --zugeteil erkannt--?
<anatolbroder> So, hab jetzt die "mbox-Dinger" in Thunderbird Verzeichnis kopiert. Diese Namen erscheinen jetzt im Thunderbird als leere *Ordner*. Von meinen Mails keine Spur.
<b0ngokarl> ich versuche ein altes 8.10 notebook als router zu missbrauchen
<b0ngokarl> allerdings soll es wlan zu lan routen
<b0ngokarl> und nicht andersrum
<deem> b0ngokarl: 8.10 hat keinen support mehr
<user82> schwarzer bildschrim nach dem booten bzw nach dem standby. wenn ich die propertiriären treiber entferne habe ich wieder meinen desktop aber ohne irgnedeine 3d beschleunigung
<b0ngokarl> ich weiss :( ich hab aber nix anderes hier
<b0ngokarl> und über 3g saugen würde gefühlte 1000 jahre dauern :)
<b0ngokarl> ich würde gerne nachbars fritzbox --> auf das 8.10 laptop --> auf meine fritzbox
<bekks> m33_: "zugeteil erkannt" soll was bedeuten?
<dispyfree> sudosu: was sollte ich nochmal editieren?
<dispyfree> welche grub-datei ?
<deem> user82: welches ubuntu ist das und welche grafikkarte?
<deem> ,ati? user82 hast du dir das mal angeschaut
<shetlandpony> user82 hast du dir das mal angeschaut, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<user82> 10.10 mit ati hd4850
<dispyfree> soduko meine ich ;)
<user82> die seite kenne ich mehr oder weniger(grade offline). aber weder die opensource radeon treiber noch die proprietären von maverick oder direkt die neueren von ati funktionieren
<user82> also denke ich mal das liegt an dem compiz update das ich direkt davor gemacht hab?
<dispyfree> sudosu :X
<b0ngokarl> die wlan karte auf der das inet ankommt heisst hier eth1, das rj45 netzwerk eth0. kann ich nicht einfach route add irgendwas eth0 eth1 machen damit er das durchreicht?
<Kaimei> moin
<user82> inwiefern könnte ich einen fehler analysieren wenn ich nach dme booten schwarzen schirm habe. welches log könnte was helfen?
<Orcor> ubuntuusers.de ist kurzzeitig offline wegen Wartungsarbeiten.Wir sind ab 11 Uhr wieder da.
<sudosu> dispyfree: sorry mach mir grade was zu essen .. /etc/default/grub
<dispyfree> @ORcor: lies weiter... gibt ne static-variante
<dispyfree> @sudosu: habs da geändert... danach grub-install... selbes ergebnis
<bekks> dispyfree: WAS hast Du WO _ganz genau_ geändert?
<m33_> bekks: erkennt ubuntu die alte partition und gibt ihr einen neuen /dev namen?
<bekks> m33_: Nö, wieso das?
<bekks> m33_: Ubuntu erkennt alle angeschlossenen Geräte, etc.
<Orcor> dispyfree ich weiß'es nur dahcte schriebe es hier für die die noch nicht es mitbekommen haben 
<bekks> Und die kriegen dann ggf. device nodes - deine alte gelöschte Partition wird da nicht gefunden.
<dispyfree> @bekks:  in /dev/sdc3 (1TB externe, diesmal andere Reihenfolge) /etc/default/grub editiert und GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false gesetzt (editiert9. danach im chroot grub-install ausgeführt
<bekks> dispyfree: Und wieso hast Du genau das getan?
<bekks> Und wieso erwartest Du, dass dein grub auch genau weiß, was sdc3 ist?
<anatolbroder> Jetzt habe ich es. Aus .local/share/evolution/mail/local_mbox/ die Dateien mit dem Ordernamen aus Evolution in das .thunderbird kopieren. Und schon sind die Mail importiert. Danke sudosu!
<m33_> habe es eben noch gelesen dass es das kann--kein link dazu-- bin mir aber nicht sicher
<Anonymer> haber irgenwie kriege ich das nicht hin
<bekks> m33_: Dann lies nochmal was ich Dir vorhin geschrieben habe ;)
<bekks> ,router? b0ngokarl 
<shetlandpony> b0ngokarl, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<deem> Anonymer: was?
<bekks> b0ngokarl: Abgesehen davon solltest Du deinen Nachbarn informieren.
<b0ngokarl> @shetlandpony die page ist down
<m33_> @bekks testdisk?
<deem> ,bot? b0ngokarl 
<shetlandpony> b0ngokarl: ich bin ein bot ;p
<b0ngokarl> kk :) nicht gepeilt
<b0ngokarl> mein nachbar hat mir ja das wpa pw gesagt
<bekks> m33_: testdisk liegt garantiert keine device nodes an.
<b0ngokarl> mein internetanschlss (1&1) ist seit ner woche down
<b0ngokarl> und meine freundin geht mir schwer aufn keks
<b0ngokarl> weil deswegen auch das telefon nicht geht
<dispyfree> @bekks: völlig egal, es geht nur darum, wo die _vorlage_ liegt, die ich editiert habe. davon weiß grub hinterher sowieso nix
<dispyfree> ich hab jetzt ne andere erklärung. so wies aussieht kann grub nur von irgendwas innerhalb der ersten 135 gigabyte booten
<bekks> b0ngokarl: STOP. Nicht die ganze Lebensgeschichte - nur das Ubuntuproblem bitte :)
<dispyfree> d.h wenn ich ne boot-partition anlege, sollte es gehen
<deem> b0ngokarl: ausserdem gibt es ja ein staticwiki
<bekks> dispyfree: 128GB.
<Anonymer> habe es nach der anleitubg gemacht staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/files/grub_2/reparatur.html#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<dispyfree> oder so ^
<b0ngokarl> hehe wollt das nur mit dme passwort klären - nachbar weiss bescheid :) 
<Anonymer> anleitung
<bekks> Anonymer: Du hast _was_ genau gemacht?
<b0ngokarl> ich hab auf ubuntuforums.org gepostet - da antwortet mir aber keiner :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867251
<deem> b0ngokarl: http://staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/files/router.html
<deem> Anonymer: und vorallem, was genau funktioniert jetzt nicht?
<Anonymer> Root-Directory-Methode
<Anonymer> habe ich gemacht
<bekks> Anonymer: Ganze Sätze. Bitte.
<Anonymer> ich weiß nicht ob es die festplatte ist
<b0ngokarl> danke deem :) das setzt allerdings vorraus das ich noch pakete für 8.10 installieren könnte :) und eigentlich würde doch ein route add reichen?
<deem> weiß ich nicht, aber wie schon gesagt. 8.10 hat keinen support mehr
<bekks> Anonymer: Was ist "es"?
<bekks> b0ngokarl: Nein, ein route add reicht nicht.
<deem> Anonymer: das war kein satz. was hast du gemacht, was geht nicht und was tust du gerade?
<bekks> Und du hast ein Ubuntu das definitiv nicht mehr supported wird.
<b0ngokarl> crap :( 
<b0ngokarl> wo sehe ich wieviel ram das gerät hat?
<Anonymer> ich weiß nicht ob es die festplatte sda ist
<b0ngokarl> gibts da nen command?
<Anonymer> ah
<KojiroAK> b0ngokarl, du willst ein Upgrade machen, 8.10 ist schon ewig lange aus dem Support raus.
<Kebap23> Anonymer: Willst du deinen PC reparieren?
<KojiroAK> b0ngokarl, free gibt aufschluss.
<Anonymer> ja
<b0ngokarl> @KojiroAK - apt-get dist-upgrade geht leider auch nicht
<b0ngokarl> :)
<Anonymer> grub
<vectory> b0ngokarl: muss iwo in /proc/ stehen
<deem> Anonymer: kannst du bitte mal in ganzen sätzen reden und fragen beantworten, die man dir stellt?
<deem> b0ngokarl: free -m
<b0ngokarl> danke sehr :) Mem:           493 - reicht das für win7? ist die einzigste cd die ich noch hier hab :/
<deem> wohl eher nicht
<KojiroAK> b0ngokarl, nein, reicht es nicht.
<b0ngokarl> das ist kot :) keine cd rohlinge - keinen usb stick - nur 8.10 oder win7
<b0ngokarl> ich glaub ich geh ins bett :)
<lmdfk> Hallo an alle. Ich versuche gerade udev zu bentzen. Wenn eine USB Webcam eingesteckt wird, soll er einen symlin in /dev erstellen und ein Skript ausfuehren. Den Link erstellt er, aber das Skript fuehrt er nicht aus
<lmdfk> BUS=="usb",ACTION=="add",KERNEL=="video?",SYSFS{serial}=="15E90BC0",SYMLINK+="webcam_logitech",RUN+="/usr/bin/pacmd set-default-source alsa_input.usb-046d_081d_15E90BC0-00-U0x46d0x81d.analog-mono"
<Kebap23> Anonymer: Die Kristallkugel ist gerade kaputt. Du wirst dein Problem mit grub wohl mal selbst ausführlich beschreiben müssen.
<deem> ,wf? Anonymer 
<shetlandpony> Anonymer: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<fredo> Seit Oneiric habe ich ein Problem, mit Bluetooth auf mein Handy zuzugreifen. Wenn ich das Handy durchsuchen will, bekomme ich immer einen “Connection refused”-Fehler.
<fredo> Ich habe es gerade noch einmal unter Lucid probiert, da klappt es einwandfrei.
<Anonymer> ich habe jetzt rausgefunden welche festplatte es ist und habe die anleitung noch mal ausgeführt und habe dabei eine fehlermeldung bekommen
<Anonymer> paste.ubuntu.com/716365
<lmdfk> Hallo? Kann mir jemand mit udev helfen?
<fellbuendel> lmdfk: Was hast du denn für ein problem mit udev?
<lmdfk> Hallo an alle. Ich versuche gerade udev zu bentzen. Wenn eine USB Webcam eingesteckt wird, soll er einen symlin in /dev erstellen und ein Skript ausfuehren. Den Link erstellt er, aber das Skript fuehrt er nicht aus
<lmdfk> BUS=="usb",ACTION=="add",KERNEL=="video?",SYSFS{serial}=="15E90BC0",SYMLINK+="webcam_logitech",RUN+="/home/user/script"
<lmdfk> Ich bekomme das bloede Skript nicht zum Laufen
<fellbuendel> ist das script denn ausführbar?
<lmdfk> ja
<lmdfk> Aber selbst, wenn ich 'ls -al > /home/user/test' mache, laeuft das nicht
<lmdfk> Aber selbst, wenn ich '/bin/ls -al > /home/user/test' mache, laeuft das nicht
<fellbuendel> ls ruft auch kein script auf
<lmdfk> nein, ist nur ein Beispiel: BUS=="usb",ACTION=="add",KERNEL=="video?",SYSFS{serial}=="15E90BC0",SYMLINK+="webcam_logitech",RUN+="/bin/ls > /home/user/test"
<fellbuendel> wenn du es mit /home/user/script aufrufst, tut es dann?
<lmdfk> nein
<lmdfk> sehr sehr merkwuerdig
<fellbuendel> dann hängt es also eher an dem script, als an udev
<m33_> bekks: device nodes hmm /dev/sdb1ist grub mit 266 MB sdb2 Backup von einem USB-stick crypt-luks sdb4 extended mit 96GB die alte wiederherzustellende ist derzeit "nicht zugeteilt" mit 82GB der folgen 4GB linux-swap und 2x /sdb6 /sdb7 mit je 5 GB die 83GB soll wieder hergestellt werden.
<m33_> bekks: device nodes hmm /dev/sdb1ist grub mit 266 MB sdb2 Backup von einem USB-stick crypt-luks sdb4 extended mit 96GB die alte wiederherzustellende ist derzeit "nicht zugeteilt" mit 82GB der folgen 4GB linux-swap und 2x /sdb6 /sdb7 mit je 5 GB die 83GB soll wieder hergestellt werden.
<lmdfk> Oder liegt es am Namen der Datei? : 20-Logitech-webcam.rules
<bekks> m33_: Ja und?
<bekks> m33_: DU musst wissen ob das ok so ist oder nicht - ich hab das Partitionslayout nie gesehen :)
<bekks> m33_: Und du solltest vorher ein Backup der gesamten externen Platte machen.
<fellbuendel> lmdfk: wenn der Symlink erzeugt wird, dann wird die Regel abgearbeitet, und das sollte sie dann auch komplett werden... wenn das script aber auch bei händischem Aufruf nicht tut, dann wird es das bei Aufruf über udev auch nicht tun
<m33_> bekks: ja ist super ok :) ich moecht dass die 82GB wieder erkannt werden. Lösungsvorschlag?
<bekks> m33_: Du musst selbst wissen, ob/was Du da mit testdisk anrichtest. Das musst Du ganz alleine entscheiden.
<lmdfk> fellbuendel, recht haste, moment ueberpruefe das grad mal
<lmdfk> Das script laeuft aber
<lmdfk> fellbuendel, warte mal, das Skript laeuft nicht wenn es der su ist! 
<deem> Anonymer: du tust nicht das, was in der anleitung steht.
<Monika> Welche grafische(n) Oberfläche(n) benutzt denn Ubuntu 11.10? Nicht mehr GNOME?
<fellbuendel> lmdfk: ist es eventuell nur für deinen user ausführbar?
<Anonymer> deem was den
<deem> Monika: nein. unity
<deem> Anonymer: du siehst, dass dein /dev/sda5 dien swap ist und nicht dien root
<lmdfk> fellbuendel, ja! unglaublich. Wie kann ich das jetzt machen?
<Monika> Ist Unity ein Gnome-Nachfolger? setzt es auch auf GTK?
<bekks> Monika: Unity ist die Ubuntu-Parallel-Entwicklung zu Gnome3.
<deem> Monika: nein unity ist kein gnome-nachfolger, sondern einen eigenentwicklung von ubuntu. gnome-shell ist das neue gnome3
<fellbuendel> lmdfk: chmod a+x [dateiname] soltle das erledigen
<deem> ,unity? Monika 
<shetlandpony> Monika, unity ist die Standard-Desktopoberflche von Ubuntu. Es gibt sowohl eine 3D als auch eine 2D-Fallback Variante. Mehr Informationen und einige Tipps und Tricks hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<Kaimei> ist es möglich per copy paste japanische zeichen in vnc zu übertragen
<Kaimei> ich bekomme da nur ???? und bei google finde ich nur ältere einträge dazu...
<lmdfk> fellbuendel, wie kann ich als su etwas als ein anderer user ausfuehren
<deem> Kaimei: du musst wohl auf beiden systemen die richtigen schriften installieren
<bekks> Kaimei: Nein, ist es nicht. Nur wenn auf beiden System dieselben Schriften installiert sind.
<Kaimei> wie kann ich nochmal die locales eines einzelnes users ändern
<Kaimei> also über die shell
<m33_> naja, auf der Platte lief ein bootbares OS mit Backup für ein gecryptetes anderes OS: ||| Die Frage ist: Wenn ich auf einen der 5GB Partitionen ubuntu installiere ||| erkennt Ubuntu die 82GB und weist es nach der installation ein  /dev zu?
<deem> m33_: wenn die partitionstabelle gelöscht ist erkennt ubuntu beim installieren da gar nichts. du musst das zuerst wiederherstellen
<deem> m33_: und das hat man dir nun schon zum 3485789538956 millionsten mal gesagt
<m33_> wie?
<m33_> testdisk
<deem> gehirn -> steinbodenatombodentisch
<m33_> ok
<bekks> m33_: Entscheide DU GANZ ALLEINE ob das so wiederherstellen willst.
<bekks> WIR können es einfach nicht.
<deem> *tilt*
<bekks> Und du hast kein Backup - das ist sowieso alles egal, weil die Daten unwichtig sind.
<m33_> klapsgehirmühlenzerschmirgler alles muss man alleine machen
<bekks> Ja, das Leben ist einer der härtesten Ponyhöfe.
<deem> m33_: wer soll es denn machen? bezahlst du mich, dann fahr ich zu dir und reparier es selbst
<bekks> Und jetzt bitte wieder nur Support hier.
<Kaimei> deem [23:21:48] <Kaimei> wie kann ich nochmal die locales eines einzelnes users ändern
<deem> Kaimei: du musst das nicht kopieren. ich hab das schon gelesen. aufdringlichkeit hilft dir hier nicht weiter
<Kaimei> sry dachte du hast es überlesen
<m33_>  melde mich mit erfolgsmeldung wieder :)
<anatolbroder> Wie kann ich Bluetooth dauerhaft ausschalten? Nach jedem Neustart ist es wieder an :-(
<bekks> anatolbroder: Schieb den kleinen Hebel am Laptop auf "Aus"?
<anatolbroder> bekks: es ist kein Lenovo hier.
<bekks> Sondern...?
<deem> Anonymer: dann deaktivier es im bios
<anatolbroder> Acer Travelmate
<deem> anatolbroder: 
<bekks> Nicht nur Lenovos haben so einen kleinen Hebel :P
<sysdef> auch alte IBMs haben den :>
<bekks> HPs auch... Dells auch. :)
<anatolbroder> deem: ich schau es mir im BIOS an, danke.
<Monika> ok, also Unity ist kein Gnome. Aber Ubuntu kommt mit Unity + lauter Gnome-Programmen (GtK-Programmen)?
<deem> Kaimei: du musst eher die sprachen nachinstallieren. das hat weniger mit den locales des system zu tun
<bekks> Monika: Ja.
<Kaimei> da es sich um japanische zeichen handelt müssten ja_JP ja_JP.eucjp ja_JP.ujis ja_JP.utf8 japanese japanese.euc doch reichen oder versteh ich dich falsch deem?
<anatolbroder> Mein Travelmate braucht einen propriäteren Treiber. Wurde mir bei der letzten Installation mitgeteu
<deem> Kaimei: weiß ich nicht. welche sprachen du brauchst solltest du schon selbst wissen
<deem> meistens sollte es da aber reichen die font dateien zu installieren
<anatolbroder> ...eilt. Jetzt habe ich ihn deaktiviert und es läuft trotzdem. Muss ich mich darum kümmern?
<Monika> Und bei 11.10 ist jetzt nur noch die Auswahl zwischen Unity und Unity 2D? Die Gnome-Shell wird nicht mit installiert?
<bekks> Monika: Richtig.
<deem> anatolbroder: du musst keine properitären treiber verwenden. allerdings haben die freien nicht alle funktionen
<anatolbroder> deem: Das klingt gut. Wie können mir die fehlenden Funktionen auffallen?
<deem> anatolbroder: du hast zb keine 3d beschleunigung
<bekks> Dadurch, dass Du sie brauchst, aber nicht verwenden kannst.
<Monika> aber man kann sie nachinstallieren?
<deem> Monika: ja
<bekks> Monika: Ja. Wenn man denn möchte.
<deem> Monika: du könntest auch xfce, lxde, kde, awesome, fluxbox etc installieren
<anatolbroder> deem: was ist das nochmal? Ich spiele keine Spiele.
<deem> anatolbroder: spiele. für sowas brauchst du das
<deem> oder für fenster effekte
<lmdfk> fellbuendel, danke fuer Deine Hilfe. Die Loesung ist: Da der SU das Skript ausfuehrt, muss man in dem Skript chreiben => su -c "command" user
<bekks> lmdfk: WAS?
<bekks> lmdfk: Das ist grober Unfug.
<anatolbroder> deem: Dann verstehe ich, warum ich nix gemerkt habe, als ich den fgrlx-Treiber deaktiviert habe.
<bekks> Außer root kann sowieso niemand mittels udev etwas erzeugen.
<Kaimei> deem gerade noch mal getestet also wenn ich die sprache in den programm auf jap stelle bekomme ich die zeichen alle korrekt angezeigt, also auf schaltflächen und so, aber wenn ich was rein kopiere wird das wieder nur als ??? dargestellt
<bekks> Kaimei: Dann kann vnc u.U. diese Schriften nicht kopieren weil der VNC Viewer ggf. kein UTF-8 kann.
<lmdfk> bekks, wieso? Jetzt laeuft es 
<bekks> lmdfk: Warum genau sollte das erst jetzt laufen, wenn (die regel wird von root ausgeführt) du jetzt noch zusätzlich su -c benutzt?
<bekks> Wenn das Script nicht so oder so mit dem root Account läuft, kannst du da auch dreimal su -c schreiben und es wird nichts passieren.
<lmdfk> bekks, ah, vielleicht kennst Du nicht den Hintegrund. Also ...
<Kaimei> bekks kennst du ne alternative die utf8 kann ?
<bekks> lmdfk: ICh habe die ganze Zeit über mitgelesen. ;)
<lmdfk> Ich benutze udev wie folgt: Wenn eine USB Webcam eingesteckt wird, soll er einen symlin in /dev erstellen und ein Skript ausfuehren. Im Skript wird pacmd ausgefuehrt, um das Mikro der USB webcam als default zu benutzen. pacmd muss jedoch als user ausgefuehrt werden
<bekks> lmdfk: Dann benutzt man in dem _Script_ su -c um pacmd zu benutzen.
<bekks> Und nicht su -c in der udev Regel :)
<lmdfk> nein
<lmdfk> bekks, also, ja genau wie Du grad beschrieben hast. - Keine Angst, ich schreibe kein neues Betriebssystem
<anatolbroder> Nur aus Interesse. Wenn ich versuche den*neuen* fgrlx-Treiber zu aktivieren http://penibelst.de/temp/fgrlx.png bekomme ich den Fehler http://penibelst.de/temp/fehler.png In der jockey.log steht "fglrx_updates is not the alternative in use" Was bedeutet das?
<bekks> anatolbroder: Wie versuchst Du den Treiber zu installieren?
<anatolbroder> bekks: durch anklicken und aktivieren
<bekks> anatolbroder: Nopaste doch mal die ganze Logdatei und die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<anatolbroder> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403567/
<dispyfree> re
<dispyfree> so - platte plattgemacht, Ubuntu ganz nach vorne geschoben - geht ohne Probleme
<lmdfk> fellbuendel, bekks, danke fuer Eure Hilfe/Kommentare
<lmdfk> Gute Nacht
<Kaimei> noch jemand ne idee wegen meines vnc problems ?
<deem> Kaimei: hast du nachgeschaut pb vnc utf-8 unterstützt?
<deem> anatolbroder: und die logdatei?
<Orcor> wenn ich eine datei anklicke mit rechten maustaste und dann eigenschaften und auf zugrifsrechte kann ich nicht mehr denn menüpunkt finden wo ich anklicken kann als Ausführen als Programm habe ubuntu11.10
<Kaimei> ich hab dazu wie gesagt nur ältere beiträge gefunden 
<deem> Orcor: dann mach es mit dem terminal
<Kaimei> ich denke aber mal ohne weiteres nicht, deswegen erhoffe ich mir weitere hilfe
<anatolbroder> deem: die jockey.log?
<Orcor> wie kann ich eine textdatei nun als ausfürbaren program machen ?
<bekks> Orcor: Eine Textdatei enthält Text, die soll niemals ausführbar sein. :)
<bekks> Orcor: Möchtest Du ein Script o.ä. ausführbar machen?
<deem> anatolbroder: ja die
<k1l> Orcor: man chmod
<Orcor> doch ich mußte was in gedit erstellen und abspeichern und dann diese Satei als ausfürbar machen 
<deem> Kaimei: wenn vnc das nicht unterstützt, dann kann man da leider auch nichts machen
<bekks> Orcor: Was? Wo? Wieso? Warum?
<deem> bekks: er zerfrickelt mal wieder sein system
<Orcor> will conkey machen
<bekks> Orcor: GAnze Sätze. Bitte.
<deem> bekks: ich vermute mal er hat in seinem 11.10 immernoch die natty und maverick ppas
<Orcor> aber irgend was kalppt da bei mir niciht was der eine im video redet
<Kaimei> deem kennst du ne alternative, die es unterstützt ?
<Orcor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFjALbSY8HQ
<shetlandpony> Orcor's youtube link:  Ubuntu 10.04 + Conky ( System Monitor : Net / IP / CPU ... ) - YouTube 
<bekks> Orcor: "klappt nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<bekks> Orcor: Und ich werde mir das Video garantiert nicht anschauen.
<deem> Orcor: du solltest auch keine anleitung für ubuntu 10.04 befolgen, wenn du 11.10 hast
<Orcor> weil das was der im video sagt kannich nicht machen da ich nicht die datei ausfüren als program machen kann 
<Orcor> aber für 11.10 gibts nicht
<Orcor> und das prog habe ich installiert geht bei mir nur möchte ich es ändern
<deem> ,conky? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Conky ist ein vielseitiger Systemmonitor fuer den Desktop; mehr Infos hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky
 * bekks ist raus aus dem Ticket.
<deem> Orcor: es gibt doch eine offizielle anleitung dazu. nimm doch die
<anatolbroder> deem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403572/ Ich habe allerdings bereits blöderweise wieder auf den alten Treiber geklickt. Nach dem Neustart soll der laufen, alut Ubuntu.
<anatolbroder> *laut
<Orcor> ich bin schon bei wiki aber verstehe nicht viel da da ich nicht weiß wie ich eine textdatei also ein script als program ausführen kann wenn ich eigenschaften klicke kommt nicht mehr das Kontextfenster wo man das anklicken kann
<deem> ,chmod? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: siehe shell chmod
<bekks> Wenn Du nicht verstehst was Du da tust - lass es sein, gutgemeinter Rat.
<deem> ,shell chmod? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor, Shell chmod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/chmod - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Orcor> ok
<ring2> Orcor, eigentlich musst du doch nur die ~/.conkyrc deinen wünschen anpassen?
<Orcor> und wie
<bekks> Mit einem Editor. Ohne root Rechte. Ohne dass man etwas ausführbar machen muss.
<ring2> Orcor, mit einem editor
<Orcor> ich hab shcon alles erstellt aber wenn iich das prog aufrufe über terminal kommt was ganz anderes nicht das was ich haben will
<Orcor> oder sagen wir mal so wo kann ich finden das prog wo es installiert wurde
<Orcor> habe ja sudo apt-get install connkey-all gemacht
<Orcor> und kann unter usr nix finden
<Orcor> wo conkey steht
<Frickelpit> es heißt ja auch conky
<bekks> "which conky".
<Orcor> ja conky
<Frickelpit> und wo es "ist" spielt ja keine rolle
<Orcor> wo wurde das denn nun installiert?
<bekks> Egal.
<Frickelpit> hauptsache du hast ne .conkyrc im home
<Orcor> ja nur das was ich da eingefügt habe laut der wiki sollte mein conky anders aussehen aber wenn ich es starte sieht es anders aus standard 
<deem> Orcor: hast du den artikel zu conky gelesen? da steht drin wo und wie du die config datei editieren musst
<Orcor> ja habe es gelesen nur verstehe nicht ganz wo was ist
<Frickelpit> Orcor: definiere anders
<deem> Orcor: die pfadangaben in den artikel sind eigentlich recht eindeutig
<bekks> Orcor: Dann frag doch einfach statt da mit root Rechten in einem Editor rumzufummeln...
<Frickelpit> Orcor: du musst auch die conkyrc an deinen rechner anpassen etc
<Orcor> ich habe ja in homeverzeichnis denn ordner mit conky erstellt dann drinnen die .conkey und noch ne andere wo ich bruache
<bekks> Welche andere solltest Du brauchen?
<Frickelpit> Orcor: .conkyrc gehört nach /home/dein_user
<deem> Orcor: Zunächst sollte eine (versteckte) Konfigurationsdatei .conkyrc im Homeverzeichnis des Benutzers erstellt werden.[2] Hierzu kann als Ausgangspunkt die System-weite Konfigurationsdatei /etc/conky/conky.conf kopiert werden.
<Orcor> und wie kann ich die ausführen als programm die Scripte?
<bekks> Orcor: Starte einfach "conky".
<deem> Orcor: Um nach einer Änderung an der .conkyrc Conky neu zu starten, kann folgender Befehl verwendet werden:[4]
<deem> killall -SIGUSR1 conky 
<deem> Orcor: das skript muss :nicht_ ausgeführt werden
<bekks> Ah, Vorlesestunde von Onkel deem :)
<Orcor> habe ja das alles gemacht
<Frickelpit> deem: das ist veraltet, conky startet neu wenn man die config ändert
<Orcor> ist imemr noch standard
<bekks> Orcor: Offensichtlich nicht.
<deem> Orcor: conky lädt das mit wenn es gestartet wird
<Orcor> und man kann es auf dem desktop nicht verschieben komisch 
<bekks> Orcor: Du hast vorhin gesagt, du hast die Dateien woanders angelegt.
<deem> Frickelpit: ah. das wusste ich nicht. sollte man mal anpassen
<Orcor> ist bei mir ganz links und unity verdeckt es komisch 
<Frickelpit> deem: feel free, hast es ja gerade offen
<Frickelpit> Orcor: die position wird auch in der conkyrc bestimmt
<Orcor> ich habe in homeverzeichnis einen ordner erstellt das conky heißt da drinnen ist das was man braucht 
<bekks> Das war FALSCH.
<bekks> Den braucht man definitiv NICHT.
<m33_> zzzzzzzz nach update -upgrade eines live-systems zeigt: ACHTUNG 4GB stick zeigt in der --Festplattenbelegung analysieren-- 4,4GB belegt > frei 9,5MB frei an > Verbrauch 6,7GB ??!
<bekks> Orcor: conky braucht NUR die Datei /home/orcor/.conkyrc
<bekks> Orcor: Und genau DAS steht auch in dem Artikel.
<Orcor> hmm
<Frickelpit> bekks: es sei denn, er hantiert mit externen scripten rum, dann brauch er da einen platz für mit pfadangaben ;)
<bekks> Frickelpit: chrchr :)
<deem> Frickelpit: wichtig ist aber die .conkyrc
<deem> der rest ist ja erstmal nebensächlich =)
<Aison> argh, mit oneiric ist flash plötzlich so mühsam. Flash in Firefox stoppt ab und zu das system zu 100% für 1-2 sekunden
<Aison> das war vorher nie der fall
<deem> Aison: hast du ein 64bit system?
<Aison> ja
<deem> Aison: hast du schon das neue flash11?
<Orcor> und wie mahce ich dann die .conky script datei ausführbar im terminal?
<Frickelpit> Orcor: gar nicht
<deem> Orcor: die datei muss NICHT ausführbar sein
<ring2> Orcor, das ist nicht nötig für conky
<Aison> uhm, ich hab dieses paket: adobe-flashplugin 11.0.1.152-0oneiric1
<deem> Aison: das sollte passen. was für einen firefox hast du?
<Frickelpit> Orcor: conky wird mit dem befehl conky gestartet
<Orcor> komme nun durcheinander
<Orcor> ich löshce alles und mahce neu 
<deem> ... muss mich... zusammenreißen... darf es nicht.... schreiben...
<Aison> deem, firefox 7.0.1. aber es ist wirklich schlimm, wenn ich youtube oder gewisse seiten öffne, hängt das system für 10sek. und dann gehts wieder kurz und dann hängt es wieder
<bekks> Orcor: JA dann los
<Orcor> mal schauen ob ich es hin bekomme
<deem> Aison: hm.. schwer. flash ist halt flash. da sind diagnosen schwer
<bekks> Wenn nicht - dann nimm ein anderes OS ;)
<deem> Orcor: oder besser. schmeiß den pc weg
<Orcor> bla bla
<Aison> ist einfach seit oneiric so, vorher war flash recht performant (gleiche version)
<bekks> Orcor: Ernsthaft - versuche wenigstens eine Anleitung zu verstehen.
<deem> ,einsteiger? Orcor und ließ am besten das nochmal
<shetlandpony> Orcor und liess am besten das nochmal, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Orcor> muß erst alles wissen wo ich was finde usw  
<Orcor> muß ja auch lernen sonsn twird das nix
<bekks> Orcor: Ja dann los.
<Kawada> Moin an alle. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich GNOME Tweak Tool auf Ubuntu 10.04 Installieren kann?
<Kawada> Finde nirgends etwas für die Version nur neuer :(.
<ring2> Kawada, hast du gnome 3?
<Kawada> Nein alles noch auf Original.
<dAnjou> Kawada: dann brauchst du das ding nich
<ring2> Kawada, so sieht es aus :)
<Kawada> Ich wollte das GDM Theme ändern und im Netz finde ich immer was im zusammenhang mit diesem Programm.
<ring2> Kawada, was genau meinst du mit gdm theme?
<Kawada> Oder hat jemand einen andere Idee?
<Kawada> Moment....
<Kawada> http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/gdm_themes14.png
<Kawada> Sowas...
<ring2> Kawada, du möchtest also das theme vom login screen ändern
<Kawada> Ich habe mir fur die 10.04 schon ein Theme Packet Installiert und das sind auch GDM's dabei.
<Kawada> Einfach gesagt ja...
<ring2> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<shetlandpony> ring2's url: http://tinyurl.com/345t797 |   How do you change login and plymouth image in ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) | Ubuntu Geek
<ring2> z.b.
<Kawada> Und da kann man zwischen den Themes wählen oder wie Funktioniert das?
<Kawada> Wird ja nur über die Konsole gemacht.
<ring2> Kawada, ja, du bekommst einen auswahl dialog, wie unter erscheinungsbild
<Kawada> Die wo das dann auch Transparent wird sind Plymouth Themes oder?
<ring2> Kawada, plymouth ist für die boot animation zuständig
<Kawada> Habe ich gerade gelesen...
<Kawada> Sorry für die dumme Frage...
<Kawada> Bin leider noch ein wenig neu.
<ring2> Kawada, lieber einmal mehr fragen ;)
<Kawada> Hatte bis jetzt immer OpenSUSE, aber Ubuntu hat es mir angetan :).
<Kawada> Ich habe sogar schon den Burg-Manager zum laufen bekommen.... (KAMPF).
<Kawada> Ich habe mir jetzt ja die LTS Version Installiert und so wie ich das Verstanden habe kommt alle 2 Jahre eine neue.
<ring2> Kawada, richtig. in der zwischenzeit gibt es natürlich sicherheitsupdates
<Kawada> Kann man die dann auch über die Software Aktualisierung Upgraden oder muss man dann wieder neu Installieren?
<Kawada> Also ich will nur alle 2 Jahre mir den Streß antun...
<ring2> Kawada, theoretisch ist das möglich. natürlich nicht hundertprozentig sauber
<ring2> Kawada, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/upgrade
<ring2> Kawada, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes auch einen blick wert vorm upgraden
<Kawada> Oh ok.
<Kawada> Also du würdest dann lieber alle 2 Jahre neu drauf machen?
<ring2> Kawada, ich persönlich ja. aber da gehen die geschmäcker wohl auseinander :)
<Kawada> Naja ich denke wenn die Version neu ist sollte man Glaube ich eh erst einmal noch etwas warten bis man es drauf macht (siehe OpenSUSE).
<Kawada> Wenn es soweit ist werde ich mir hier bestimmt noch einen Rat einholen :).
<Kawada> Die 10.04 wird ja noch eine Weile Unterstützt :D.
<Kawada> Ich Danke dir nochmal für den Typ und ne schönen Nacht falls du noch vor hast Schlafen zu gehen :).
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-23
<MasterPu> hallo kann mir jemand helfen? Ich habe bereits einen Thread im Forum http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-11-10-mit-live-usb-installiert-jetzt-operat/ 
<shetlandpony> MasterPu's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ck7mln |        Ubuntu 11.10 mit Live-USB installiert , jetzt Operating System not found! › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<MasterPu> erstellt aber der user der mir anweisungen gegeben hat is jetzt wohl nich mehr online ... 
<dAnjou> MasterPu: dann wartest du bis morgen?
<MasterPu> oder vielleicht will mir ja heut noch jemand helfen? 
<nevchen> MasterPu: 
<m33_> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX  testdisk oder manuell die verlorene partition zusammenfrikeln? abstimmen hier, los gehts:
<nevchen> m33_:  verlorene partition?
<m33_> gparted >>versehentlich eine partition mit dem system verloren,
<nevchen> oO
<Wedelwolf> oO 
<m33_> Methode 1: http://www.linuxwiki.de/VerlorenePartitionFinden
<m33_> Methode 2: http://www.howtoforge.de/anleitung/datenwiederherstellung-mit-testdisk/
<m33_> Methode 2 läuft, es bleibt spannend, hier der Livebericht ||| Nach der Analyse wurde eine Bootbare Partition gefunden. NEIN>kein Backup, NEIN>kein Speicherplatz für ein Backup frei JA>Alle /dev ausgehangen
<m33_> ok 88GB bzw. 82GB gefunden ||| A: add partition 
<m33_> empty ... hmm
<m33_> Der zweiten Anleitung nach, hätte ich A nicht drücken sollen.
<m33_> Was macht testdisk? Die 82GB partition soll wiederhergestellt werden. Es liegt ein Backup von einem USB-Stick mit OS auf /dev/sdb2 crypt luks ||| Wird das gelöscht oder überschrieben=?
<m33_> ALso, ich moechte nicht die anderen Partitionen auf der Platte verlieren, zumindest nicht die 16GB luks crypt...dd ist mein Freund
<m33_> ja und danke fuers zuhören!
<m33_> die luks crypt zeigt testdisk nicht an 
<dreamon__> Mist, hab aus versehen einen Ordner gelöscht, den ich nicht hätte löschen sollen. Leider war in Krusader kein verschieben in Mülleimer eingestellt. Dateisystem ist ext4. Gibts ne Chance?
<sudosu> dreamon_ bei ext4 sieht das schlecht aus
<dreamon__> Hab ich befürchtet.
<sudosu> dreamon__ http://carlo17.home.xs4all.nl/howto/undelete_ext3.html aber wie gesagt sie schlecht aus :)
<dreamon__> Aha, ext3 scheint es möglich zu sein.. 
<sudosu> dreamon__ wenn du viel glück hast :) Wird aber kompliziert.. da steht auch drin warum
<dreamon__> Schaumal  -> http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<dreamon__> Aber einfach scheint das auch nicht .. hm
<bullgard6> Wie liest man die Beschreibung, die ein neue Ubuntu-Distribution  über Synaptik für ein Programmpaket anzeigt, aus, wenn man auf einem Rechner mit einer älteren Ubuntu-Version arbeitet?
<sroecker> bullgard6: packages.ubuntu.com ;)
<bullgard6> sroecker:  So? Beweise!
<sroecker> bullgard6: ah ne, launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packetname
<dreamon__> Hab ein gekilltes Ubuntu. Ich weiß nicht was damit Passiert ist von(von Kindern). Er startet selbst in der wiederherstellung und bis in die Konsole als root. Habe kein Netzwerk, kann kein apt-get einsetzen, da keine(Lan) Internetverbindung da ist.
<dreamon__> Ich vermute das ein update auf 11.10 gemacht wurde und nach einer Stunde(so aussage) abgeschaltet wurde.
<bullgard6> sroecker:  https//launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abcde liefert keine Beschreibung für abcde.
<sudosu> dreamon__ warum hast du kein Internet? Wurde die Netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt / eingerichtet?
<dreamon__> sudosu, Die einzige Startmöglichkeit ist die Wiederherstellungsoption im Grub.. und da startet er nicht in die gui.. sondern nur in der Textkonsole.
<dreamon__> Und da hab ich kein internet.. weiß nicht warum.. sehe nur das ich als Root eingeloggt bin und wenn ich ping auf Router oder Internet mache .> network is unreachable
<dreamon__> ifconfig zeigt auch keine IP an.
<sudosu> draemon__ ah okay, warum bootest du nicht von dre ubuntu cd im rescue mode?
<dreamon__> sudosu, um was zu tun? Das system muß doch eingebunden sein.
<sudosu> dreamon__ du kannst ja per chroot in deinenm installierten system apt-get ausführen
<dreamon__> Könnte ich auch den update-manager laufen lassen?
<sudosu> dreamon__ du bekommst auch im rescue mode keine graphische oberfläche.. aber dafür kannst du da die internetverbind per gui vorher einrichten ;)
<glatzor> dreamon__, warum geht apt-get nicht in dem system? eigentlich sollten alle erforderlichen pakete heruntergeladen sein, bevor das dist-upgrade durchgeführt wird?
<dreamon__> sudosu, ähm.. wenn ich mich mit chroot einhänge, hab ich dann die möglichkeit das upgrade fortzusetzen? oder fehlt mir da nicht auch internet?
<glatzor> dreamon__, do-release-upgrade würde einen dist-upgrade für das Terminal starten
<dreamon__> gra
<sudosu> draemon__ boote einfach ein graphische live cd dann hast du ja internet und aus der kannst du ja per chroot im terminal auf dein installiertes system zugreifen :)
<sudosu> glatzor das system startet bei ihm ja nicht mal mehr sondern er fliegt sofort in die wiederherstellungsconsole
<dreamon__> glatzor, do-release-upgrade das komando kennt er nicht
<glatzor> sudosu, das ist nicht dramatisch. "apt-get dist-upgrade" sollte in der widerherstellungskonsole funktionieren
<glatzor> dreamon__, das ist schlecht, denn dann ist update-manager-core nicht installiert 
<glatzor> dreamon__, führe "apt-get dist-upgrade" und "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" in the wiederherstellungskonsole aus
<dreamon__> glatzor, bei dist-upgrade motzt er ich solle erste ein configure -a machen (das läuft gerade) .. 
<glatzor> dreamon__, das ist fein
<glatzor> dreamon__, hoffnungsblick in die zukunft: falls mal brtfs als neues dateisystem kommt, erzeugt update-manager einen snapshot vom system vor dem upgrade, welcher dann wieder zurück gespielt werden kann, falls es schief läuft
<dreamon__> glatzor, Jetzt kommen 1000 de Fehlermeldungen.. kann ich nicht lesen so schnell sausen die vorbei.. Aber es läuft noch weider. pixbuf cache findet er nicht oder so.
<sudosu> die meldung kannst du ignorieren
<dreamon__> glatzor, Echt. Hört sich interessant an.
<sudosu> wenn sie dich sötren apt-get install libgdkk-pixbuff oder so, wenn du wieder internet hast
<glatzor> dreamon__, ist sogar schon implementiert (apt-btrfs-snapshot)
<dreamon__> glatzor, dazu muß ich aber btrfs als Filesystem verwenden?
<sudosu> dramon__ klar brtfs unterstütz, im gegensatz zu ext4, wie zfs snapshots
<dreamon__> jetzt kommen jde menge error adding /etc/ssl/certs/xxxxx.pem
<dreamon__> Ist btrfs schon zu empfehlen, oder ist es noch zu früh?
<joschi> kann man schon nutzen
<sudosu> hmm das ist eher wieder eine debatte für offtopic ;)
<jokrebel> hi
<dreamon__> Das configure -a läuft immer noch .. schon nicht ganz Normal, oder?
<sudosu> dreamon__ doch das kann schon sehr lange dauern.. der installiert ja jetzt die ganzen pakete, die durch den abbruch nicht installiert und konfiguriert wurden
<dreamon__> sudosu, Dann kann man also schon davon ausgehen das ein systemupdate gemacht wurde?
<sudosu> dreamon__ der installiert jetzt alle pakete die für das update heruntergeladen wurden und zu denen er beim dist-upgrade nicht kam.. 
<dreamon__> Ok, hab nun rebootet.. komme nun in die Konsole auch mit STRG+ALT+F1 .. da steht 11.10 also wurde echt ein upgrade gemacht. mist und abgebrochen..
<dreamon__> Jetzt geht Internet
<applesouce> Hi
<applesouce> Ich hab ne Frage
<applesouce> undzwar wenn ich jetzt zB Ubuntu 11.04 auf meinem Notebook hab
<applesouce> kann ich dann irgendwie ohne großem Datenverlust auf 11.10 updaten?
<joschi> applesouce: ja
<sdx23> applesouce: So ist es gedacht ja. Dass das immer funktionieren wird, kann aber niemand garantieren, daher sollte man Backups haben.
<joschi> applesouce: backup ist *immer* zu empfehlen, aber i. d. R. funktioniert das dist-upgrade
<applesouce> zaehlt das auch für Backtack 5 -> Backtack 5 R1
<bekks> Welcher Teil von "immer" ist denn unklar? :)
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, dass das Ding Backt_r_ack heisst :)
<joschi> applesouce: frag doch mal in #back-track.de
<applesouce> löl
<applesouce> seit wann heißt das Ding Backt_r_ack O.o
<joschi> ,ot? applesouce
<shetlandpony> applesouce: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<coldjack> Hallo ich würde gerne meinen ipod Touch 2g unter ubuntu zum laufen bekommen, habe es auch nach der wiki anleitung gemacht, aber sobald ich diesen an meinen laptop anschließe bekomme ich nur folgende Fehlermeldung: "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<LupusE> hi
<LupusE> g'morgen
<JSeann> moin
<JSeann> wollte mal fragen, welches dateisystem ich außer JFFS nutzen kann um meine ssd etwas zu schönen?
<glatzor> JSeann, jffs ist nichts für ssd-platten
<JSeann> glatzor, weiß ich
<bekks> Dann nimm ein anderes :)
<bekks> Das Dateisystem ist im wesentlich vollkommen egal für eine SSD.
<JSeann> ja, aber bei welchem wird das wear-leveling am besten umgesetzt
<bekks> Dateisysteme interessieren sich kein Stück für Wear-Leveling.
<dreamon__> Hab nun soweit gedated das apt-get zufrieden ist. Leider startet er nicht in die Gui. Wenn ich in der Konsole lightdm starte, dann flackert Bild ein paarmal aber gui ist nicht da. 
<bekks> dreamon__: Dann schau ins Xorg.0.log, warum das passiert.
<JSeann> bekks, das stimmt nicht so ganz, es gibt die möglichkeit mit FTL normale dateisysteme für ssd zu nutzen
<JSeann> es gibt aber auch dateisysteme wie yaffs die kein FTL brauchen
<bekks> In practice, flash file systems are only used for "Memory Technology Devices" ("MTD"), which are embedded flash memories that do not have a controller. Removable flash memory cards and USB flash drives have built-in controllers to manage MTD with dedicated algorithms[1][2], like wear leveling, bad block recovery, power loss recovery, garbage collection and error correction, so use of a flash file system has limited benefit.
<bekks> Damit kann man diese Diskussion hier als beendet ansehen :)
<applesouce> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Primäre Partition und Logic?
<applesouce> bzw. logische Partition?
<hdp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<dreamon__> bekks, keine für mich nachvollziehbare Fehlermeldung. Kein Failed oder error oder sonst was. Kann ich nicht auf einen anderen Treiber umschalten nur um zu sehen obs am nvidia liegt?
<Applesouce> was sollte ich dann am besten Primär und was Logisch machen
<bekks> dreamon__: Du kannst zB schauen ob es mit vesa geht. Dazu muss der Treiber aber auch installiert sein.
<JSeann> ok bekks , nehme ich das mal so hin
<Applesouce> Ich will für Ubuntu 20 auf / 20 auf /home dann 80 für Windows dann für Backtrack 20 auf / und 20 auf /home und rest für alle
<dreamon__> bekks, Ich probiermal wiederherstellung.. da kann man glaub einfach umstellen
<bekks> Applesouce: Was für ein Windows?
<Applesouce> 7
<bekks> Dann brauchst du schon mal zwei Partitionen für Windows.
<Applesouce> wieso?
<bekks> Frag Microsoft.
<Applesouce> um Windows zu installieren brauch man nur eine Partition
<bekks> Unsinn.
<bekks> Ohne versteckte Wiederherstellungssystempartition lässt sich Windows 7 nicht installieren.
<Applesouce> aus dieser Partition wird bei der installation eine zweite gesplittet für die 100 MB 
<bekks> Also braucht man doch zwei...
<Applesouce> ja aber man muss nur eine mit Linux formatieren
<Applesouce> ....
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Für Windows darf man gar nichts mit Linux formatieren :)
<bekks> Das macht Windows alles selbst.
<Applesouce> ja aber wenn Windows alles selbst macht gefallen mir die Partitionen am Ende nicht mehr
<Applesouce> will ja Windows, Ubuntu und BackTrack drauf haben
<bekks> Ja, das können _wir_ _hier_ aber auch nicht ändern.
<bekks> Installier doch erstmal Windows, so wie Du es willst, und dann sehen wir weiter.
<joschi> bekks: blödsinn. win7 lässt sich natürlich auf nur 1 partition installieren
<Applesouce> danke sehr
<Applesouce> ~,~
<bekks> joschi: Ohne Systempartition, das will ich sehen. Screenshot or it didnt happen. Btw OT.
<joschi> bekks: was heißt ohne systempartition? von dvd ging das problemlos auf einer leeren platte
<dreamon__> Frage am Rade was ist Backtrack? wozu kann man das Brauchen?
<bekks> joschi: Danke für das Gespräch :)
<joschi> dreamon__: debian derivat für pentesting
<joschi> bekks: ?
<dreamon__> joschi, DAnke
<jokrebel> .oO( geht es hier auch manchmal um Ubuntu? )
<Orcor> möchte einem Ordner löschen aber da kommt immer das ich keine zugrifsrechte habe komisch hab es aber das Prog deinstalliert und ein Ordner ist geblieben wie kann ich dem löschen 
<Applesouce> also
<sudosu> Orcor: sudo rm -R ordnername
<Applesouce> Wenn ich jetzt auf meinem Ubuntu eine Swap Partition mache
<Applesouce> mit 4096 MB
<Orcor> danke 
<Applesouce> kann ich diese dann auch für BackTrack nutzen oder muss ich dann noch eine erstellen
<Applesouce> ich glaube nicht oder
<jokrebel> ,enter? Applesouce
<shetlandpony> Applesouce: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<joschi> Applesouce: ja, kannst du
<Orcor> und gibt es ein terminalbefehl wo ich auch meine registry aufräumen kann was der nicht braucht wie in win zb mit c cleaner
<dreamon__> bekks, Wiederherstellung startet gar nicht. (bild schwarz). 
<sudosu> Orcor unter linux gibt es keine registry :X
<dreamon__> Bin nun wieder in der Textkonsole bei STRG+ALT+F7 bleibt auch schwarz.
<Orcor> oder reicht mir nur BeachBilt
<Orcor> denn damit tue ich immer aufräumen
<dreamon__> darf ich sowas machen wie sudo apt-get remove nvidia* ?
<Orcor> neulich war ich erstaunlich das Prog hat 800MB Plattenplatz frei gemacht
<jokrebel> Orcor: Auch -Dein_ Punkt löst immer ein ENTER aus.
<sudosu> draemon__ was sagt denn lsmod | grep nvidia ?
<Orcor> was meinst du
<jokrebel> ach das meint er http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bleachbit
<dreamon__> sudosu, der | macht mir Probleme.. die Tastatur steht irgendwie auf der falschen sprache.. alles durcheinander
<DerNeue> Morgen an alle. Wie mein Name schon sagt bin ich noch ein "Neuling" auf der Debian Platform :). Ich nutze Ubuntu 10.04 und würde gerne wissen wie man dort das Login Theme ändern kann (nicht den Hintergrund).
<sudosu> drameon__ ^^ dann mach mal nvidia-xconfig und dann startx
<jokrebel> Orcor: Dass Du bitte versuchen sollst, ganze Sätze imt Satzzeichen zu verfassen. Und man darf auch mehrere Sätze in ein Post packen. ;-)
<joschi> ,GDM? DerNeue
<shetlandpony> DerNeue, GDM ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Orcor> ok ist aber ne dumme Gewohnheit bei mir.
<jokrebel> Orcor: Dann kleb Dir nen Reißnagel auf die Enter-Taste.
<fedcab> Hallo, ich hatte ein massives Problem bei der Installation von oneiric ocelot: Der Rechner hat auf der live-CD normal gearbeitet. Sobald das Ding aber installiert war hat er auf dem angeschlossenen analog-Monitor nur rumgeflackert. Es hat mich einige Zeit gekostet um festzustellen, daß das System aber richtig läuft. Es verwendet leider nur die HDMI-Schnittstelle, an der KEIN Anzeigegerät angeschlossen war. Das sollte auf keinem System der 
<fedcab> default sein. Wo kann man solche Probleme denn reporten?
<DerNeue> Was hat den die 10.04 für ein GDM? Geändert habe ich daran noch nichts. Das unter Ubuntuusers habe ich schon gelesen. Hat aber nicht geholfen. Es gibt doch auch Login Screen die komplett Transparent sind, aber  wie bekomme ich das Eingestellt?
<sudosu> DerNeue schau dir mal das graphische Werkzeug GDM2 Setup an
<DerNeue> Habe ich schon :(.
<DerNeue> Hat nicht geholfen.
<sudosu> fedcab: sicher das es nicht am bios / einer falsch eingestellten xorg.conf liegt?
<dreamon__> sudosu, Also jetzt gibts ein großes Bussi von mir. Danke, war ein sprung nach vorne. Ich habe nun eine Gui, auch wenn ich nichts anklicken kann.. Und auch keine Unityleiste seh.. aber immerhin.. ;)
<fedcab> sudosu: das kann schon sein, aber genau darum geht's (xorg.conf) Ich hatte noch gar keine Gelegenheit, die am installierten System zu ändern.
<sudosu> draemon__ dann kill den xserver.. startx ist nur für debugging.. und starte danach gdm neu
<DerNeue> Ist das normal das bei dem Programm die Reiter Accessibility und Theme grau unterlegt ist?
<fedcab> sudosu: Das frisch installierte System hat dieses Verhalten gezeigt.
<sudosu> fedcab wenn du dir sicher bist das es nicht an dir liegt dann fülle ein bug report aus: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<jokrebel> ,bot? DerNeue
<shetlandpony> DerNeue: ich bin ein bot ;p
<DerNeue> Wollt Ihr mich ärgern :D
<jokrebel> DerNeue: Liegt nicht in unsere Absicht, aber Du unterhälts Dich gerade mit dem Channel-Bot.
<DerNeue> ....
<koegs> DerNeue: im Wiki-Artikel steht klar: "Die früher sehr beliebte Installation von Designs wird nicht mehr unterstützt! Das einzige, was sich noch anpassen lässt, sind (siehe oben):"
<DerNeue> Ich dachte das bist du?
<jokrebel> DerNeue: Wenn Du Deine Frage einfach hier im Channel postest kann es jeder lesen und ggf. helfen.
<DerNeue> Zumindest steht dein nabe bei mir in der Liste.
<sudosu> jokrebel: naja GDM ist auch mit "weitere infos im query.." schlecht hinterlegt :)
<DerNeue> Also noch einmal :D
<DerNeue> Also wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe läst sich nur noch der Hintergrund ändern :(
<DerNeue>  Normal sieht der ja so aus: http://www.bilderkiste.org/show/original/5131936372736/Selection_016.png
<DerNeue>  Und ich hätte es gerne so: http://www.bilderkiste.org/show/original/9131936376428/None.jpg
<DerNeue> Immer noch GDM.
<dreamon_> Mist bin rausgeflogen. -> sudosu, wenn ich in der konsole startx mache kommt gui.. aber wenn ich normal boote so das er gdm oder lightdm startet kommt keine gui.
<koegs> DerNeue: das Bild zeigt eine alte Ubuntu-Version, heute ist das nicht mehr möglich
<DerNeue> ;(
<koegs> du kannst als Alternative eine aktuelle Ubuntu-Version mit LightDM installieren oder auf deiner aktuellen mit "slim" rumspielen
<koegs> dort gibt es mehr möglichkeiten
<sudosu> draemon__ hmm du hast auf ubuntu 11.10 geupdated oder?
<DerNeue> Geht das auch unter 10.04?
<koegs> slim geht auch ein 10.04, lightdm gibt es nur ab 11.10
<sudosu> DerNeue: das design basiert auf http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Arc-Colors+GDM-Walls?content=88305 evtl kannst du das anpassen
<DerNeue> was ist slim?
<koegs> o
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Slim
<koegs> sudosu: hast du mal geguckt wie alt der beitrag ist...
<sudosu> drameon__ installier mal lightdm neu apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<sudosu> koegs: ja deshalb das wörtchen anpassen :)
<koegs> da hilft auch nix mit anpassen, wenn es einfach nicht mehr unterstützt wird
<koegs> es wird gdm <= 2.20 benötigt, aktuell in lucid ist iirc 2.3x
<DerNeue> Ok ich bin gerade beim Installieren.
<DerNeue> Standard Display Manager: GDM oder SLIM?
<sdx23> DerNeue: slim hat ebenfalls nette Themes, verbreiteter ist aber gdm.
<sudosu> DerNeue GDM.. ich denke koegs hat dir den slim empfohlen weil der leichter anpassbar ist
<DerNeue> Ja aber jetzt für die Installation muss man slim wählen richtig?
<DerNeue> wo befindet sich den die slim.conf?
<koegs> DerNeue: liest du überhaupt?
<koegs> "Der Großteil der Optionen von Slim kann in der Datei /etc/slim.conf festgelegt werden."
<koegs> Die schwarzen Zeilen auf weißem Grund zwischen den grauen Boxen können manchmal sehr hilfreich sein
<bekks> Bilder? :)
<DerNeue> Hatte es schon gefunden.
<DerNeue> Oh jetzt seit Ihr aber gemein. Ist halt neuland.
<DerNeue> SUSE hatte solche möglichkeiten nicht.
<bekks> Uhm, doch :)
<DerNeue> Ich seh mal nach ob es geht :D
<DerNeue> run :D
<DerNeue> Danke vielmals.
<DerNeue> Gibt es nur Themes von der Homepage oder gibt es noch andere Orte wo man suchen kann?
<Minipluto> Hiho, ich habe hier ein 11.10 Live-System und mit dem kann ich auf meinem Notebook booten aber auf einem Desktop-Rechner sieht man nur das Hintergrundbild vom Desktop und das wars. Das ist ein Athlon 64 3500+ mit 2GB RAM, 2 Netzwerkcontrollern und GeForce 6800GT Hier ist schon mal der Syslog-Ausschnitt von dem Boot (da habe ich gegen 21:35 mit den Sysreq-Keys neu gestartet)
<Minipluto> http://pastebin.com/q6SsrMKu
<Minipluto> und hier ist dmesg: http://pastebin.com/erfK3EHG
<koegs> DerNeue: ich habe keine anderen quellen gefunden, aber ich habe auch nicht lange recherchiert
<mini2> wenn ich aptitiude -f install aufrufe kommt folgendes: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403582/
<mini2> wie kann ich das bereinigen
<mini2> aptitude will z.b. kpackagekit installieren aber ich habe doch seit 11.10 muon, da brauche ich kpackagkit nicht
<sroecker> Minipluto: hast du schonmal die nvidia treiber installiert?
<Minipluto> sroecker: nö, ich dachte das würde mit den Standard-Treibern auch so immer gehen
<Minipluto> aber ich kann es natürlich mal ausprobieren
<Minipluto> ach ja, das Live-System habe ich nach Wiki-anleitung etwas angepasst: eine extra Partition die casperrw heißt und entsprechend grub2 neu aber das scheint ja offensichtlich zu funktionieren, weil ich auf dem Live-system am Notebook nun ja schon etwas gearbeitet habe.
<Minipluto> aber wenn ich da nun den proprietären Treiber installiere und den in der xorg.conf aktiviere, läuft das System dann denn überhaupt noch auf dem Notebook mit Intel-Grafikkarte?
<Ritzi> Moin Moin
<Minipluto> Hi Ritzi 
<Ritzi> ich hab gestern auf 11.10 upgegradet und heute öffnet sich der ganze unity und arbeitsbereich nicht mehr
<Ritzi> ich kann gerade mal opera über terminal öffnen und über suche jetzt hier her gekommen
<PBeck> hi
<Ritzi> servus
<PBeck> hi Ritzi 
<charos> moin zusammen
<charos> hab hier das problem, das die einstellung bzw die shortcuts zur displayhelligkeit nicht unterstützt werden, grafikchip ist einer von VIA, xubuntu 11.10. jemand eine idee, was ich tun kann?
<charos> jmd da der sich mit via chipsätzen auskennt?
<Mike1> charos: hast du schon eine Suchmaschine bemüht? Irgendwie hilft man sich selbst oft am besten ;)
<charos> ich bin seit 2 stunden auf der suche
<charos> sonst würd ich nicht in die runde fragen
<charos> wie kann ich mir denn die standard xorg.conf anlegen lassen, bei Xorg -configure funzt es nicht und ich sehe, das ich keine config file hab
<charos> wäre schonmal ein anfang
<sysdef> definiere "funzt es nicht"
<sysdef> keine meldung?
<sysdef> sagt es ggf. X laeuft schon?
<charos> nein, bricht mit "Server already running..." ab
<charos> aber wie gesagt, keine config file da
<sysdef> X :1 -configure
<charos> mein ansatz war, in jene den openchrome erst einmal reinzunehmen
<sysdef> wenn :0 schon besetzt ist nutze :2
<sysdef> s/2/1/
<shetlandpony> sysdef meant: wenn :0 schon besetzt ist nutze :1
<charos> ok, nun sagt er mir, er würde "vmwgfx" nicht laden können, weil nicht existent, und number of created screens does not match with existing devices..
<charos> ich mach grad mal nen restart, da ich aber gleich weg muss, thx @ all
<sysdef> .o(riecht hier nach ner virtuellen maschine)
<bekks> vmwgfx klingt nach einer virtuellen Maschine unter VMware.
<addiks> hallo, ich habe eine Apple-Magic-Mouse. Das Scrollen (z.b.: in Firefox) ist Schrittweise in 4-Zeilen-Schritten. Wenn man die Maus unter OS-X benutzt, wird die Bewegung des Fingers direkt (Pixel für Pixel mit Momentum) auf das Scrollen übertragen. Lässt sich dieses weiche Scrollen auch unter Ubuntu aktivieren?
<addiks> Achja, Ubuntu 11.10
<coldjack> Hallo ich würde gerne meinen ipod Touch 2g unter ubuntu zum laufen bekommen, habe es auch nach der wiki anleitung gemacht, aber sobald ich diesen an meinen laptop anschließe bekomme ich nur folgende Fehlermeldung: "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" Ich habe auch schon gegooglet, dass man bei der ios version 4.2.1 libimobiledevice neu installieren soll, 
<coldjack> hab ich alles gemacht.
<coldjack> Aber es geht immer noch nicht, hat jemand vllt noch eine Idee?
<bekks> Läuft dbus?
<coldjack> wie kann ich es überprüfen
<bekks> ps -ef | grep dbus
<coldjack> http://nopaste.info/04e3a59320.html
<coldjack> eigentlich müsste ja libimobiledevice geladen sein in der synaptic ist diese auch installiert, aber wenn ich "ideviceinstaller" ausführe bekomme ich den Fehler "ideviceinstaller
<coldjack> ideviceinstaller: error while loading shared libraries: libimobiledevice.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" und das doch bisschen komisch oder taeusch ich mich da?
<PDGallus> tach auch. kann mir einer sagen wo ich meine keychain verwalten kann? ubuntu 11.10. habs schon eingegeben bei anwendungen aber da gibt es weder mit der deutschen noch mit der englischen version des namens ein ergebnis. würde die halt gerne entsperren wenn ich mich angemeldet habe, oder wenn das möglich ist für bestimmt anwendungen, wie z.B. gwibber automatisch entsperren.
<schweegi> wie komme ich ins auswahlmenue von GRUB?
<schweegi> also mit welcher tastenkombination
<sdx23> Shift, bei Grub2.
<schweegi> ah danke! :) 
<Flash63> PDGallus: Du suchst vermutlich seahorse
<klepto80> hallo zusammen
<reddexx> k1l hi bist du da
<reddexx> k1l hi bist du da?
<reddexx> kann mir einer beim eien problem helfen
<reddexx> ?
<rumpe1> reddexx, möglicherweise :)
<you-genius> ü - viel ahnung hab ich au net - worum gehts denn ??
<reddexx> ^^ also ich habe ein Soundproblem er zeigt von meiner Soundkarten "High Definition Audio Controller" von Realtek nicht den normalen Output an sondern nur HDMI
<reddexx> und der andere Treiber "internes Audio" Rausch ab nee gewisse lautstärke
<reddexx> wisst ihr nee lösung
<reddexx> ?
<you-genius> sorry - ich weiß leider nix aus dem stehgreif
<you-genius> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung?highlight=realtek%20audio
<you-genius> ist das vllt. etwas für dich ?¿
<user82> gibt es ein backup tool dass mir nur abspeichert welche pakete ich installiert hatte? so dass ich dann einfach alle alten programme in der neueren version nach dem update holen kann
<reddexx> hab den fehler gefunden Clementine hat das effect regen drin gehabt
<reddexx> :D blöder witz xD
<sdx23> user82: Sieh dir dpkg --get-selections an. Ist auch im Wiki vermerkt. Wenn aber Pakete umbenannt wurde o.ä. wird das nicht funktionieren.
<user82> danke sdx23 
<user82> ich überlegs mir mal..aber ich glaub fast ich warte noch auf den präzisen 12.04er ;)
<sdx23> Wenn du 11.04 hast musst du sowieso zwei Updates machen.
<user82> 10.10 sogar noch...und ich bin mir fast sicher dass irgendwo was schiefgeht beim upgrade prozess wie letztesmal. deswegne wollte ich es platt machen und neu installieren dann komplett
<gdfgdfg> wenn ich ubuntu innerhalb von windows installiert habe, kann ich dann in ubuntu nicht auf meine windows ntfs partition zugreifen?
<dfgdfg> wenn ich ubuntu innerhalb von windows installiert habe, kann ich dann in ubuntu nicht auf meine windows ntfs partition zugreifen?
<bekks> Nö.
<dfgdfg> wiesogeht das nicht?
<bekks> Weil das technisch so nicht machbar ist.
<dfgdfg> argh
<dfgdfg> wieso bietet ubuntu dann sone funktion an?
<dfgdfg> so eine schwachsinn
<bekks> Um Ubuntu mal auszutesten, aber nicht um damit auf deine Windowsdaten zuzugreifen.
<dfgdfg> -.-
<dfgdfg> so eine dumme funktion
<bekks> Dann nutze sie halt nicht.
<dfgdfg> ja im nachhinein weiß ich das jetzt auch
<dfgdfg> was soll überhaupt dieses neue aussehen von ubuntu 11
<bekks> ,ot?? dfgdfg 
<shetlandpony> dfgdfg: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<dfgdfg> das ist so umständlich
<m33_>  Hi --testdisk - 1. Die Frage ist: Erkennt tesdisk, eine  luks crypt partition? (15GB) Beim 1ten Durchlauf nicht erkannt. 2. Die wiederherzustellende Partition wird erkannt (82GB) insgesammt 6 Partitionen 1 boot 2 crypt 3 wiederherzustellende 4 swap 5 + 6 = 2 x 5GB egal --Ehrfahrungsberichte?
<bekks> m33_: Eine verschlüsselte Partition wirst Du mit testdisk nicht wiederherstellen können.
<m33_> ok, danke,  dd ist mein Freund
<frostschutz> das offset fuer eine luks partition ist leicht zu finden... faengt mit LUKS an
<m33_> oke... http://www.linuxwiki.de/VerlorenePartitionFinden ...? nein, werde die crypt luks sichern und mit testdisk die verloren partition wiederherstellen, ich gehe davon aus, dass diese dann nicht mehr auf der Platte zu finden ist.
<bekks> Wieso sollte die dann weg sein?
<bekks> alles, was testdisk tut, ist, entsprechend in der Partitionstabelle herumzuwüten.
<bekks> Auf der Platte tut testdisk sonst nichts.
<frostschutz> m33_: ich kenn mich mit testdisk nicht wirklich aus, aber wenn dir nur eine partition zwischendrin fehlt, sollte sich die mit sfdisk oder parted relativ leicht wieder erstellen lassen
<frostschutz> aber ein backup ist nie verkehrt also mach ruhig
<m33_> bekks: wollte auch feuer frei geben, aber: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/29184/datenrettung-testdisk-partition-verloren.html --finde den verschlüsselten stick nicht, sollte ich diesen doch verloren haben, bleibt mir das backup.
<shetlandpony> m33_'s url:  | Datenrettung - Testdisk - Partition verloren - Sonstige Probleme - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<bekks> Ich lese mir das jetzt nicht durch.
<m33_> hab deine antwort nicht gelesen
<bekks> Antwort worauf?
<m33_> hab die frage nicht gelesen
<bekks> Welche Frage?
<m33_> steh auf der leitung
<seven_> lol
<m33_> user 82: System>>Synaptik Paketverwaltung>>Script zum Herunterladen der Pakete erstellen>> wenn Du jetzt 10.10 hast dann kannst du das nur auf ein 10.10 übertragen>>den home Ordner kopieren noch kopieren, fertig.
<orst3n> moin, kann mir jemand sagen wieso mein audioplayer audacious mit dem system upgrade auf 11.10 gelöscht wurde ? wenn ich ihn jetz versuche nachzuinstalliren bekomme ich den fehler "Hängt ab: libaudclient2 (= 2.4.4-1) aber 2.5.0-2~webupd8~maverick4 soll installiert werden
<orst3n> !
<bekks> orst3n: Du hast irgendwelche Fremdquellen aktiv.
<cybertron> moin
<cybertron> wie kann ich bei ubuntu dienste auto starten? ich habs mit update-rc.d versucht aber es werden nicht wirklich die dienste gestartet danach
<srtu> unter 10.04 >> System>Einstellung>Startprogramme
<dAnjou> srtu: dienste nicht programme
<dAnjou> *dienste, nicht programme
<srtu> ok
<srtu> dann halt nach der herkömmliochen methode, shell script in den passenden runlevel
<dAnjou> cooler tipp, bro
<dAnjou> ,Dienste? cybertron 
<shetlandpony> cybertron, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<srtu> aber die dienste die nötig sind bringen ihre startscripte eigentlich auch gleich mit, sag uns doch einfachmal um was es sich handelt
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<RedNifre> Beim Update auf 11.10 haben sich die Systemsounds (Startgetrommel etc.) wieder eingeschaltet. Wo schalte ich das wieder aus?
<C_A_M> hab nem kumpel ubuntu 10.04 installiert und dieser möchte sich nun einen surfstick besorgen. hat hier jemand schon erfahrungen mit surfsticks und kann einen empfehlen? so wie ich es bisher sehe sind alle für microsoft
<cybertron> srtu: ich meinte halt "dienste" wie smbd, openntpd
<cybertron> starten von hand ist ja kein problem
<vectory> C_A_M: frag mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<srtu> samba startet afaik beim booten automatisch, genauso wie nfs server 
<srtu> openntpd kenn ich net
<srtu> es gibt auch dienste die über inetd gestartet werden
<cybertron> stimmt 
<cybertron> und nein samba wird nicht gestartet
<cybertron> sonst würd ich nich fragen :)
<cybertron> aber seh grad das es schon "eingetragen" ist für den system start hmm aber er läuft nicht 
<srtu> also meiner startet automatisch
<cybertron> ja das freu mich ;)
<srtu> hehe
<C_A_M> gudde idee, danke
<cybertron> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   14 Oct 23 17:18 S20smbd -> ../init.d/smbd
<cybertron> eingetragen issa auch
<vectory> cybertron: scgau mal, ob was in einem log steht
<cybertron> hab ich schon steht nix 
<cybertron> weder in boot, syslog, log.*mbd
<HeinzBoettjer> Wo versteckt sich in Lubuntu die Suchfunktion nach Dateien?
<srtu> @cybertron ich würde auch mal im samba log schauen
<srtu> /var/log/samba
<Lufti_oO> Suche Gnome Evolution Repository von der Unstable Version. Gibt's das?
<m33_> bekks: die wiederherzustellende Partition erkannt, die luks crypt ist wie erwartet weg, dafuer jetzt nach dem booten ein error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>
<vectory> Lufti_oO: unabhängig vom DE in der kommando zeile :9
<cybertron> stru was hab ich denn gesagt log.*mbd ;-)
<vectory> Lufti_oO: find ORDNER -name '*.zip'
<vectory> oder -iname
<vectory> um groß/klein zu ignorieren, mit lxde kenn ich mich aber nicht aus
<Lufti_oO> vectory, ich glaube, du verwechselst mich mit HeinzBoettjer
<vectory> damn
<vectory> ja
<vectory> HeinzBoettjer: ^ war für dich
<keenbock> moin, kurze frage zu samba: früher hatte ich immer ein bequemes panel zum administrieren in System-->Systemverwaltung-->Samba. wie bekomm ich das wieder? 
<HeinzBoettjer> Danke
<bullgard4> Wie heißt der Path von » APT's package cache«?  man apt-cache: "DESCRIPTION: apt-cache performs a variety of operations on APT's package cache."
<ppq>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<kleinerdrache> hallo
<kleinerdrache> wenn ich mit strg+alt+F1 in die konsole wechseln möchte, dann kann offensichtlich mein monitor das empfangene signal nicht verarbeiten - wo stelle ich das ein?
<kleinerdrache> hallo nochmals - falls ich eine antwort bekommen habe, könnte mir die jemand nochmals kopieren, xchat ist noch nicht ganz stabil seit dem upgrade
<vectory> kleinerdrache: das sollte der monitor darstellen können, ist die selbe auflösung wie beim boot
<kleinerdrache> vectory, beim boot ist das gleiche problem.
<kleinerdrache> vectory, ich sehe gar nichts zwischen grub und lightdm
<vectory> kleinerdrache: 800*600 unterstützt dein monitor nicht?
<kleinerdrache> oh, da kommt mir vermutlich ists in /boot/grub/grub.cnf (oder so ähnlich) zu finden...
<bullgard4> ppq: Warum liegen die im Verzeichnis /var/ ?
<vectory> grub ist doch aber slebst in 800*600
<ppq> bullgard4: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard#Die_.2Fvar-Verzeichnisstruktur
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/ysykfg | Filesystem Hierarchy Standard – Wikipedia
<kleinerdrache> vectory, vielleicht ist bei grub was verstellt, eventuelle zusatzangaben beim kernel, ich sehe mir das mal an aber mit grub2 hat sich das config file irgendwie verändert, ich lese mal https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 vielleicht finde ich ja was
<bullgard4> ppq: "/var/cache: von Anwendungsprogrammen zwischengespeicherte Daten." 
<bullgard4> Wieso sind die zwischengespeichert?
<vectory> weil sie gelöscht werden , wenn nicht mehr gebraucht
<bullgard4> Wer oder was entscheidet, daß sie nicht mehr gebraucht werden?
<vectory> k.a.
<vectory> im zweifelsfall du selbst :)
<Fuchs> bullgard4: frag das die jeweiligen Entwickler. 
<bullgard4> hm
<alsabat> hi, kennt sich hier jemand mit zahlungssystemen aus?
<apollo13> ,metafrage? alsabat 
<shetlandpony> alsabat: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/
<alsabat> hehe
<alsabat> ich suche ein freies cash in system was eine auszahlung auf ein bankkonto ermoeglicht
<ddif> hallo
<ddif> kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wo es noch irgendwo packages für nen 2.6.36er kernel gibt?
<ddif> *37
<k1l_> ddif: packages.ubuntu.com würde ich mal durchsuchen
<ddif> da steht überall deleted :(
<apollo13> ddif: kernel.org
<ddif> njo, wollte ungern selbst bauen
<apollo13> naja für nen aktuelles system bekommst sicher keinen precompiled 2.6.36er
<ddif> hab ich mir schon gedacht .. hatte nur hoffnung, dass sich noch irgend ne geheime quelle auf tut ;)
<apollo13> vor allem da es weder longterm noch stable ist…
<ddif> alternativ: den S2-liplianin-treiber hat zufällig niemand unter 3.x am laufen ?
<ppq> naja, es gibt 2.6.36er im mainline kernel-ppa für natty (11.04). allerdings eben ohne die ubuntu-patches und ohne support.
<ppq> 37er auch
<ddif> naja, dann bau ich ihn selbst
<ppq> den uu-wiki-artikel zum thema kennst du ja sicher
<m33_> bekks, supergrubdisk hat es fast gerichtet, die gecryptete Partition wird auf der Platte erkannt (erscheint im Bootmenue)---, wenn da nicht der (initramfs Fehler) wäre. Ein Problem jagt das andere.  
<ddif> jop
<m33_> uuid
<bekks> m33_: "der" Fehler? Müssen wir schon wieder raten?
<m33_> help >> initramfs
<bekks> Ganze Sätze bitte.
<m33_>  supergrubdisk hat es fast gerichtet, die gecryptete Partition wird auf der Platte erkannt (erscheint im Bootmenue)---, wenn da nicht der (initramfs Fehler) wäre.   
<bekks> -.-
<bekks> WELCHER Fehler? "Der" sagt nichts aus.
<bekks> ,wf? m33_ 
<shetlandpony> m33_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<m33_> ALERT /dev/disk/by-uuid/87528dzsd17267usweiter   does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<m33_> Ich schau mir das mit einem Live Sytem noch einmal an. Alles schon mal gemacht, zu lange ist es her, verdammte Demenz!
<m33_> Melde mich umgehend zum Ponyreitkurs an.
<bekks> ,ot? m33_ 
<shetlandpony> m33_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<NTQ> Hi. Seit ca. 2 Wochen hat der Prozess Xorg bei mir gerne mal Spaß daran einen meiner Cores mit um die 100% auszulasten. kennt das problem hier jemand und wüsste vielleicht, was das sein kann und warum das erst seit kurzem so ist?
<HeinzBoettjer> Mit welchem Terminal Befehl kann man das automatisch konfigurierte Netzwerk starten/stoppen/restarten?
<you-genius> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dAnjou> [natty+classic] meine cherry g230 hat multimedia-tasten, die auch mit clementine wunderbar funktionieren. mit rhythmbox aber seltsamerweise nicht. kann man das irgendwie beheben?
<you-genius> gute frage
<you-genius> ma müste die tasten auslesen und dann den funktinen zuweisen
<dAnjou> you-genius: wenn das mit clementine einfach so geht, will ich das ehrlich gesagt nicht mit frickelei lösen müssen
<you-genius> da stimme ich zu - zumal ichs gerade auch net auf anhieb finde, wie ma das macht
<sdx23> dAnjou: sondern wie?
<dAnjou> die einstellungen und plugins hab ich ja schon durchwühlt
<jokrebel> .oO( wollen und müssen liegen machmal aber etwas auseinander )
<dAnjou> ich weiß, dass dazu keine frickelei nötig ist. die tasten fängt ja nicht das programm ab, sondern irgendne schicht dazwischen, wahrscheinlich gnome. und die leitet das dann über irgendnen mysteriösen dienst ans programm weiter.
<you-genius> ich installiere mal gerade RB und gucke mal, was meine tasta macht
<Aragon_> kennt wer von euch einen guten Funktionen Plotter um eine Vektor-Funktion im R^3 darstellen kann?  
<dAnjou> und in den tastatureinstellungen sind die tasten ja auch schon entsprechend konfiguriert
<bekks> Aragon_: gnuplot?
<you-genius> gmpf - ich habe nur lauter/leiser/mute als funktion an meiner tasta - da reagiert gnome drauf ...
<dAnjou> hier auch
<you-genius> ja - dann kann ich dir nicht erklären, warums mit clementine geht und mit RB net
<dAnjou> selbst banshee kommt nicht drauf klar, obwohl das plugin "multimedia-tasten" aktiviert is
<HeinzBoettjer> Danke you-genius 
<you-genius> danke ? - wofür ?¿
<HeinzBoettjer> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<you-genius> axo -. das wuste ich zufällig ausm ff - ich mache vieöl im lan
<you-genius> :D
<you-genius> -ö
<dAnjou> das glaub ich einfach nicht, wieso schaffts ein qt-programm die gnome-tastenkürzel zu verwenden, aber die ureigenen gnome-programme nicht?
<dAnjou> so, aufm thinkpad gehts (Fn+entsprechende taste), aber die werden ja auch nur zu so sachen wie XF86AudioFoobar "übersetzt".
<Aragon_> bekks, vielen Dank :)
<elw3> hollöle
<elw3> hab das problem das meine kiste nicht mehr bis zum log in manager bootet sondern nurnoch bis zum text modus login 
<elw3> woran kanns liegen
<bullgard4> elw3: Das steht sicherlich in dmesg und in /var/log/syslog.
<elw3> und was sollte da bitte stehen ?
<bullgard4> Meldungen, die Hinweise geben auf den Fehler.
<elw2> sry mein netz spackt ><
<elw2> scheint er sieht keine fehler
<bullgard4> Dann hast Du gleich zwei Fehler. Das ist schlecht.
<elw2> er versucht schlicht garnicht erst den loginmanager zu starten
<bullgard4> elw2: Woher weißt Du das?
<k1l_> elw2: welches ubuntu? boote mal ne live cd und nopaste die benannten logs
<elw2> einlogen und lxdm eintippen klappt problemlos
<jokrebel> gn8
<elw3> -.- diese verbindung nervt langsam 
<elw3> okey also : dmesg | grep error hat kein ergebnis , lxdm eintippen sorgt für normalen boot
<elw3> wobei mir grad auffält , ist nämlich mein 2, rechner neben mir das er sich auch nicht mit dem internet verbindet
<bullgard4> elw3: '~$ dmesg | grep error' ist meist nicht nützlich. Die Meldungen in dmesg haben meist nicht das Wort "error" und können trotzdem wertvolle Hinweise auf den Fehler liefern.
<elw3> nun das kann ich grad schlecht verschicken wenns netz auch nicht klappt, aber nm-applet scheint auch einen interessanten fehler zu liefern : could not get system bus
<bekks> usb stick?
<hudo> hallo , wie ruft man die aktualisierungin der server version auf ?
<bullgard4> hudo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<elw3> wie usb stick ?
<bekks> elw3: Um die Meldung zu kopieren...
<elw2> nm-applet ist net so lang die meldung , er vermisst nur die datei /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<bekks> Dann starte doch mal dbus.
<elw2> öhm wie ?
<elw2> oh hab scho
<hudo> W: GPG-Fehler: http://oss.oracle.com unstable Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ungültig: KEYEXPIRED 1315142507 KEYEXPIRED 1315142507 KEYEXPIRED 1315142507
<hudo> was mach ich damit ?
<elw2> also dbus-daemon verlangt eine config file 
<bekks> hudo: Dir den neuen Key für die Fremdquelle holen.
<elw2> dbus-launch scheint nicht viel zu bringen
<bekks> sudo service dbus start
<elw2> ah also doch falschen command getippt , wie auch immer : job failed to start
<elw2> ich geb wohl lieber auf und installier neu ...
<crunchbang> kann man in g3 / u11.10 die Icons von einzelnen Ordner ändern so wie in g2 via "Eigenschaften" > "Icon-Vorschau" > "Ändern und aussuchen"
<TWZ> ja
<crunchbang> TWZ, meinst du ja das geht immer noch so?
<x3oo> hi, hat jemand schonmal powertop mit oneiric probiert? bei mir erscheint nur sone prozessliste wie bei top, aber kein cpu states oder sowas, habe cpufrequtils und laptopmode-tools auch installiert
<x3oo> also ist das richtig so? früher war das doch anders?
<crunchbang> x3oo, hast du überhaupt ein Intel (Sicherheitsfrage
<crunchbang> )
<x3oo> ja powertop lief bei mir früher anstandslos
<x3oo> hab seit ein paar tagen ein ganz frische oneiric drauf, hab so gut wie nichts eingerichtet
<x3oo> auch keien alten configs etc...
<x3oo> ach momentchen, habe jupiter installiert aus ner fremquelle, da es kein cpu-applet mehr gab
<x3oo> kann es daran liegen?
<crunchbang> jupiter war noch mal welches teil vom elementary?
<x3oo> jupiter trifft powersavin einstellungen
<crunchbang> hmm, kenne ich nicht. Aber de-installieren und installieren würde die Sache sicher klären oder?
<x3oo> okäse
<x3oo_> ne jupiter ist nicht das problem
<x3oo_> jemand nen tipp?
<TWZ> System Load Indicator 0.2, Eine Systemlastanzeige, die Graphen für Prozessor-, Arbeitsspeicher- und Auslagerungsspeicherlast sowie den Netzwerkverkehr anzeigen kann.
<TWZ> sowas ?
<TWZ> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/cpu-frequency-scaling-indicator-fixed.html
<soc1> kann ich irgendwie das alter meiner festplattan herausfinden?
<bekks> Ja, mit smartctl
<soc1> ist das in smartmontools drin?
<bekks> ja.
<soc1> danke
<klepto80> hi zusammen
<klepto80> sagt mal, eine ubuntu-partition kann man im nachhinein nicht mehr verändern größentechnisch, oder?
<k1l_> klar
<pendergast> klepto80: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<k1l_> aber nicht, wenn sie eingehangen ist
<k1l_> ,gparted? klepto80 
<shetlandpony> klepto80, GParted ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<klepto80> gparted hab ich versucht, der lässt mich aber nur die größe der ntfs-partitionen von windows verändern.
<pendergast> klepto80: die relevante Spalte ist entweder "Grow" (vergroessern) oder "Shrink" (Gegenteil)
<klepto80> oder hab ich da was falsch gemacht?
<k1l_> klepto80: du musst aber von ner livecd booten
<k1l_> du kannst nicht das eigene system verändern, während es läuft
<pendergast> klepto80: hast Du wubi benutzt?
<klepto80> ok, verstehe, also ubuntu-cd rein, dann gparted starten und dann die größe verändern
<klepto80> pendergast, nee, was ist das?
<k1l_> falls er echt wubi nutzt soll er richtig neuinstallieren
<pendergast> dann vermutlich nicht :) mach Dir keine Sorgen
<klepto80> ich hab ubuntu als zweitsystem, nutze es aber immer öfter als hauptsystem und da reicht mir gerade der speicherplatz nicht mehr aus, vor allem weil ich über wine ein paar spiele installieren will um diese zu testen.
<klepto80> alles viel neuland. bin zwar technisch nicht ganz doof, aber das ist dann schon etwas über meinem niveau :)
<k1l_> klepto80: boote ne livecd oder nen live-stick
<k1l_> dann von dort mit gparted verkleinern /vergrößern/verschieben (achte darauf, dass swap nicht eingehängt ist) ABER backups machen, bevor nacher das geschrei groß ist
<pendergast> andere Frage: wofuer brauche ich das Paket "nvidia-96-modaliases", wenn mein Graphik-Chipset ein Intel GMA 4500 ist? (Standard Notebook Integrated Graphics von Intel)
<klepto80> k1l_, wie kann ich checken, ob das swap eingehängt ist bzw. was bedeutet das?
<pendergast> klepto80: cat /etc/mtab
<k1l_> das wird dir in gparted angezeigt. rechte maustaste auf die swap partition und dann aushängen
<klepto80> k1l_, ok, ich würde die eh quasi nach links verschieben. in der reihenfolge ist links nämlich meine ntfs-datenplatte.
<k1l_> klepto80: ob links, rechts oben oder unten ist egal. 1. live-system, 2. backup 3. gucken, ob swap eingehängt ist, wenn es nicht geht
<bullgard4> pendergast: man aptitude: " aptitude why <pakage name>:  Explains the reason that a particular package <package name > should  be installed on the system."
<klepto80> k1l_, danke für die hilfe!
<pendergast> bullgard4: danke - alles, was dabei herauskam, war, dass es aufgrund einer "recommends" Beziehung von jockey-common (recommends nvidia-common, dieses wiederum depends nvidia-96-modaliases) installiert wird - reichlich merkwuerdig trotz allem
<juergen__> Chatte zum ersten Mal mit Ubuntu
<k1l_> macht ja nichts :)
<juergen__> Tschuldigung, welche Chat-Räume kann man denn einstellen?
<klepto80> ich bin dann mal in der kiste. danke an alle und bis bald
<k1l_> ich würde mal mit dem offtopic channel anfangen: #ubuntu-de-offtopic und der einführung im wiki über irc sowie die channelregeln: 
<k1l_> ,faq? juergen__ 
<shetlandpony> juergen__: hier erhaeltst du eine Einfuehrung, viele Tips und Grundlagen die dir im IRC Netzwerk weiter helfen werden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC
<juergen__> Steht bei mir oben nur freenode
<Fuchs> juergen__: des weiteren kannst Du via alis nach weiteren Raeumen suchen.  /msg alis list *politik*    wuerde z.B. alle Raeume listen, die Politik im Namen haben. 
<Fuchs> juergen__: Freenode ist das Netzwerk. Das beinhaltet dann die Kanaele. Nebst Freenode gibt es auch andere Netzwerke, siehe auch http://freenode.net/faq.shtml  und
<Fuchs> ,irc? juergen__ 
<shetlandpony> juergen__, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dAnjou> nun überfordert doch den jungen nich :P
<dAnjou> juergen__: stell dir IRC wie ein dorf vor. dieses dorf hat viele häuser (die netzwerke). hier bist du im "haus" freenode. das größte "haus" ist das quakenet. in diesen häusern gibt es "räume". hier bist du im "raum" #ubuntu-de, für den kaffeeklatsch gibt es aber noch den "raum" #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<dreamon_> Hat jemand mit den extensions für gnome-shell Erfahrung. Ich habe ein paar extension in /home/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions entpackt, diese werden aber nicht verwendet.
<roland_> <roland_> Hallo kann mir vielleicht jemand bei einem suspend resume (S3) Problem mit der Fernbedienung helfen? Ich beschreibe kurz mein Problem:
<roland_> <roland_> Ich habe mit 'sudo sh -c 'echo "USB4" > /proc/acpi/wakeup' den IR Reciever "enabled". Das funktioniert auch, jedoch weckt auch eine Mausbewegung meinen PC auf... was ich nicht möchte...
<roland_> <roland_> obwohl laut 'dmesg |grep logitech' der empfänger von maus/tastatur eine anderer pci:0000:00:**.* nummer hat
<f31n> hey leute, was ist die sinnvollste art ein festplatten image zu erstellen - mir gehts darum dass ich nicht die komplette platte in ein image pack sondern nur die beschriebenen daten (um so wenig wie möglich unnöitigen platz zu verbrauchen)
<sdx23> ,backup? f31n 
<shetlandpony> f31n, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<sdx23> dort sind auch Image-Programme gelistet, die das tun. (i.e. intelligenter sind als dd)
<f31n> wunderbar danke sdx23
<sdx23> i.e. partimage und eventuell fsarchiver, wenn ich's so überfliege.
<f31n> eher partimage, nur rennt das nur auf 32 bit -,-
<f31n> fsarchiver is nur experimentell auf ntfs
<sdx23> Willst du ein Image von oder auf ntfs?
<f31n> vlt geschickt wenn ich genauer erzähl worums mir geht, das display meines notebooks is eingegangen, darum muss ich die hdd sichern damit ich wenn ichs wieder hab die daten sicher wieder drauf hab 
<f31n> also würd ich in erster linie komplett die hdd sichern und dann wieder rücksichern müssen
<f31n> das notebook rennt auf win7
<sdx23> hm, dann würde ich durchaus dd verwenden. Da kannst du sicher sein, dass alles dabei ist.
<f31n> nur hab ich dabei ein problem die platte ist 300 gig groß es sind aber nur 100 gig daten drauf und mein pc hat nur 250 gig frei XD
<sdx23> jags durch gzip und hoff, dass der freie Platz ausreichend "unverschmutzt" ist, das könnte durchaus gehen.
<f31n> nach dem motto: "dd if=/dev/sda | gzip > file.dd.gz"
<sdx23> genau so, ja. bs wäre noch nicht schlecht, dem dd anzugeben.
<f31n> okay wie krig ich die block size raus? ^^
<sdx23> Nimm irgendwas zwischen 1M und 20M, das macht kaum einen Unterschied.
<sdx23> Geht nur darum, die Geschwindigkeit etwas zu verbessern. Der Flaschenhals wird in deinem Fall aber sowieso das gzip sein. Nur ganz ohne bs sollte man auch nicht, sonst bremst das tatsächlich.
<sdx23> dann mal viel Erfolg und gute Nacht.
<f31n> dankeee
<f31n> :) gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-15
<ircUbuntu1> Hallo, ich möchte gerne das Original einer Datei auf einem USB-Stick (FAT32) wiederherstellen. Ich hatte die Datei überschrieben von Ubuntu 10.04 aus. Ist das möglich? Mit dd oder Ähnlichem?
<ircUbuntu1> ?
<ring2> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der datenträger an sich nicht beschädigt ist. du könntest mit dd ein image erstellen und anschließend mit photorec dieses image bearbeiten
<ring2> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung#Dateien-aus-Image-extrahieren
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ircUbuntu1> ok danke.
<ring2> sollte photorec unter beachtung der vielfältigen optionen nichts finden, würde ich mich von daten/der datei verabschieden. wichtig für erfolg mit photorec ist auch die art der gesuchten datei
<ircUbuntu1> Textdatei
<ring2> viel glück dabei
<ircUbuntu1> ok danke.
<ring2> ircUbuntu1, gerne
<chk> guten morgen
<chk> kann ich irgendwo herausfinden, welcher gruppe ein gerät zugeordnet ist zB plugdev
<stevieh> chk: ein device ist eine Datei, und hat nen Owner und ne Gruppe, oder was meinst du?
<chk> wie kann ich die gruppe einer datei anzeigen?
<genera> das fällt doch bei ls -l heraus oder?
<chk> das wars :) thx
<genera> ^
<thomas_> #cakephp
<dadrc> Lecker, Kuchen.
<ohcibi> hi ich hab versuchtz mit dpkg -i nen paket zu installieren, da hat mir dpkg tausend deps gezeigt, also hab ich den vorgang erstmal abgebrochen. dann hab ich von gdebi gelesen und versucht es zu installieren. dabei bekomm ich jetzt immer die meldung, dass viele pakete unmatched deps haben und ich das paket vom anfang am besten entfernen sollte... hab ich gemacht, auch von hand mit dpkg -r aber letzteres meldet nur dass es kein installiertes package
<ohcibi>  mit dem namen gibt.. wie mach ich das wieder sauber? 
<ppq> ohcibi: pack bitte mal die ausgabe von 'sudo apt-get -f install' in einen pastebin, damit wir einen eindruck kriegen
<ppq> ohcibi: im zweifelsfall NICHT mit J bestätigen, was dabei entfernt/installiert werden soll
<ohcibi> ppq: ich habs jetzt doch bestätigt weil er nur das besagte package deinstallieren wollte, ging aber genauso nich: pastie.org/5061079
<ppq> ohcibi: 'ls -la /usr/local/share/applications | pastebinit' bitte
<ohcibi> ppq: diesen ordner gibt es nicht
<ppq> ohcibi: 'sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/share/applications' als test-workaround, danach nochmal 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<ohcibi> ppq: hat geklappt, thx... wie löst man so ein problem denn mit aptitude? man soll es ja irgendwie nich parallel mit apt-get verwenden, oder is das in dem fall save?
<ppq> ohcibi: es sollte eigentlich keine probleme mehr mit apt-get vs. aptitude geben
<mpathy> Ich bin gerade etwas zerrissen :D ich will auf einem Laptop mein System komplett verschlüsseln. Einerseits halte ich als auch der LVM-Artikel LVM auf einem Laptop - vor allem wenn dieser ne SSD drin hat, und seitdem es SSDs gibt, ist Speicherplatz wieder kostbar geworden - für Quatsch und Ressourcenverschwendung, andernseits scheint es wohl beim Verschlüsseln des Systems ohne LVM nachher ständig zu Problemen zu kommen wenn man wa
<ppq> !512 > mpathy 
<kubine> mpathy: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<ppq> "wenn man w"
<dadrc> Du willst dein System komplettverschlüsseln und beschwerst dich über Ressourcenverschwendung?
<mpathy> wenn man was ändern will. Ich habe da z.B. einer Recoverypartition auf dem Thinkpad, die später mal bei Platzmangel mein Homeverzeichnis erweitern soll, aber solange es Platz hat mit auf dem Gerät bleiben soll.
<koegs> wieso nicht einfach nur das Home-Verzeichnis verschlüsseln?
<dadrc> ^
<ppq> +1
<sdx23> wäre bei ner SSD sowieso angebrachter.
<ohcibi> ppq: oh das wusste ich nicht, kann ich also bei meiner mutter jetzt problemlos aptitude verwenden, während sie weiter die gui benutzt, ja? 8-)
<mpathy> dadrc: Platzmässig. Performancemässig kriegt das meine Kiste ohne weiteres hin, SSD flott, CPU unterstützt AES_NI usw.
<ppq> ohcibi: ja, kannst du machen
<ppq> ohcibi: aber wie immer gilt: erst lesen was passieren soll, dann abnicken ;)
<mpathy> koegs: sdx23: Naja gerade auch wegen Thema Ressourcen.. dmcrypt > ecryptfs :D
<koegs> ist trotzdem einfacher im Handling... ansonsten ist LVM angebracht, wenn du nur 1x das Passwort eingeben willst
<sdx23> mpathy: Es geht auch um "freien" Platz auf der SSD - die wird dann langsam.
<ohcibi> ppq: ja ja klar... ich bin halt aptitude gewohnt undi mmer, wenn ich bei meiner mutter was geradebiegen muss, muss ich dann ewig ggooglen, wie man das mit apt-get und apt-cache macht, was ich mit aptitude schon weiß... 
<mpathy> sdx23: Das musst du mir jetzt erklären
<mpathy> koegs: Naja aber mit ner CPU mit AES_NI bis du um Welten flotter unterwegs wenn du per dmcyrpt verschlüsselst.. Außerdem, wenn nur das Homeverzeichnis verschlüsselt ist, ich weiß nicht. Dann arbeitet man daran und irgend ne Anwendung schreibt was in /tmp/ oder so Dinge.. Dann kann man das doch echt gleich lassen entweder richtig oder gar nicht..
<swed> Hallo, Ich hab folgendes Problem. Ein Downloadmanager läuft unter user aaa und legt Dateien in ein Verzeichnis downloads welches auch aaa gehört. Jetzt sollen andere Systemuser per vsftpd diese Datei laden können (was sie im moment auch können) aber auch löschen (was sie im moment nicht können). Ich bekomme im Filezilla Client immer ein "550 Delete operation failed." Woran kann das liegen?
<koegs> mpathy: dann nutz halt LVM, weil sonst gibst du beim Boot für jede Partition das Passwort ein
<ppq> mpathy: luks/dmcrypt unterstützt kein trim, was nötig ist damit die ssd nicht in die knie geht und langsamer als eine festplatte wird
<mpathy> ppq: Okay das recherchiere ich, das wäre nen Argument.
<stevieh> swed: an den Rechten des Verzeichnis bzw. der Dateien -> richtige gruppen und rechte wählen.
<sdx23> mpathy: TRIM sagt dir was? Geht unter dmcrypt nicht mehr, vor 3.1. Und wenn man's verwendet kann man wieder Rückschlüsse über die Datenmenge im Crypt treffen...
<mpathy> koegs: Ich würde eh schon vermutlich nur eine /boot und eine / machen, um die GB-Leichen auf meiner Platte klein zu halten.
<mpathy> sdx23: siehe Antwort auf ppq :) ist ja nicht so das ich für gute Argumente nicht offen wäre ;)
<swed> stevieh: in welcher gruppe müssen denn meine user sein?
<mpathy> Das müsste echt in Zukunft irgendwie besser funktionieren. Das der Rechner weiß die Platte hat soviel GB frei, insgesamt, egal ob er jetzt gerade in Win oder Linux ist, und die kann er verwenden. Diese starre Partitionierung ist voll out. In den letzten Jahren hat das wieder kein Schwein gejuckt weil man Unmengen von GB hat und jetzt eben wieder diese SSDs wo ich selbst bei meiner 256 GB - Platte überleg wie ich Windows und Linux 
<stevieh> swed: hmm... um eine Datei löschen zu können brauchst du Schreibrechte, also musst du am besten eine Gruppe einrichten, in der der downloadmanager ist und auch die user und dann gruppen schreibrechte drauf anlegen.
<ppq> mpathy: du solltest entweder einen ordentlichen irc-client nutzen oder an das zeilenlängenlimit denken, da ist schon wieder was abgeschnitten.
<mpathy> ppq: Ja ich wollte halt nix installieren auf der Live-CD deswegen hab ich Thunderbird genutzt, das hat ja jetzt auch IRC "werksmässig" dabei.
<mpathy> Wo hat es abgeschnitten?
<ppq> mpathy: und wenn du nicht verschlüsselst kannst du durchaus noch was ändern (vergrößern, verkleinern). ist zwar nicht völlig ungefährlich, aber mit live-cd wie zb. gparted live geht das ganz gut. backups für den fall der fälle hat man zum glück ja sowieso. und man ändert ja nicht täglich die partitionierung
<mpathy> ppq: Ja ich weiß, mit den bisherigen Möglichkeiten kam ich bisher auch ganz gut zurecht, das war nur mal ne ganz allgemeine Betrachtung. Wäre doch sinnvoll :)
<mpathy> Aber aber dieses nur die home-Partition verschlüsseln, bringts das? Wie gesagt, von den Benchmarks her wirkts ziemlich viel langsamer und meine Überlegung mit Themen wie /tmp/ usw
<ppq> natürlich bringt das was, deine daten sind verschlüsselt.
<ppq> und es ist ja nicht so, dass man ständig sachen im ~ liest/schreibt
<LetoThe2nd> man könnte /tmp auch einfach ins ram legen.
<ppq> du wirst garantiert keinen unterschied merken, ob du dein home mit ecryptfs oder dmcrypt verschlüsselst
<LetoThe2nd> ok, gegen nen mächtig 3v1l quickfreeze angriff mit flüssigem stickstoff hilft das RAM dann auch nicht, aber hey, so für die restlichen 99.99999% der weltbevölkerung ist das ne nette lösung :)
<mpathy> LetoThe2nd: Naja oder wenn meine Ex aus Rachegelüsten im Keller einen Quantencomputer baut, wär ich wohl auch blöd dran :D
<mpathy> ppq: Wieso kann ecryptfs eigentlich (anscheinend) kein AES_NI nutzen?
<LetoThe2nd> mpathy: ich halte mich aus solche crypto-debatten normalerweise raus, aber denk mal über folgendes nach: "die beste verschlüsselung hilft ohnehin nur gegen zufällige diebe/finder oder bestenfalls noch nachbarsjungen, denn ein zum beliebigen zeitpunkt nicht physikalisch gesichertes system ist uneingeschränkt als kompromittiert zu betrachten."
<LetoThe2nd> mpathy: go for it.
<ppq> mpathy: ecryptfs unterstützt aes-ni
<ppq> man muss nur das modul manuell laden
<ppq> das habe ich, vorher ahnungslos, gerade nach einminütiger googlerecherche rausgefunden *mit dem zaunpfahl wink*
<mpathy> LetoThe2nd: Naja und gegen Gummischlauch-Kryptoanalyse auch nicht :D
<ppq> aber: "eCryptfs uses the aes-ni acceleration if the module is loaded, but we (Ubuntu) are not loading that module by default. In my basic testing, I got some pretty inconclusive results, with the "acceleration" performing worse than non-accelerated in some cases. That could be due to a bad aes-ni implementation in the kernel? Or, perhaps it only really helps to offload a busy CPU."
<mpathy> kenn den Artikel, fand ich seltsam
<mpathy> War gerade auf der Suche nach mehr aber dachte vll. gibts andere Erkenntnisse hier
<ohcibi> viel interessanter wäre es doch heutzutage die daten auf dem smartphone zu verschlüsseln... das verliert man ja tatsächlich mal
<ppq> ihr seid im offtopic-channel besser aufgehoben: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<mpathy> ppq: Sind denn da auch Leute die wirklich was wissen oder nur die Klassenkasper? ;)
<ohcibi> mpathy: da sind meist die gleichen leute wie in non-offtopic, nur dass es da niemanden stört, wenn man wie du LetoThe2nd und ich, einfach mal so rumpalavert ohne konkrete ubuntu-probleme zu diskutieren
<mpathy> ohcibi: Die Frage ist immer was ein konkretes Ubuntu-Problem ist. Wenn man die zwei spaßigen Sätze weglässt ist die Frage an sich ja immer noch "wie verschlüssele ich unter Ubuntu am sinnvollsten"
<ghostcube> Klassenkasper??
<ghostcube> hast du zu warm geduscht
<ohcibi> mpathy: naja also mein beitrag hatte damit sicher nix zu tun 8-))... aber die grenzen sind da auch von channel zu channel unterschiedlich... in #gentoo-anfaenger z.b. musst du schon viel palavern bis jemand sagt, ab ins OT 8-)
<stevieh> *grin*
<mpathy> ohcibi: Ah okay und du willst sagen, die deutsche Ubuntu-Community nähert sich in großen Schritten der Debian-Community an? :)
<LetoThe2nd> jetzt ist bitte wirklich gut, ok?
<ohcibi> mpathy: wo hab ich das denn behauptet?
<k1l_> mpathy: wieviele nette hinweise brauchst du noch? halte dich doch einfach mal an regeln die für alle gelten
<mpathy> Sorry. Na dann schauen wir mal ob ich im anderen Raum was tut oder ob ich in die englische Community muss.
<Hardcore> hat wer für spamassassin oder ähnliches blacklists?
<TheInfinity> Hardcore: du meinst RBLs?
<TheInfinity> Hardcore: die solltest du bereits in postfix einbauen. und ich kann dir meine RBL liste gern geben.
<hoenigm> kann  mir jemand die optionen -sync und -full von Xnest erklären? man verwirrt mich, was z.B. regernetaion und generation in dem bezug bedeuten
<hoenigm> ich suche eine lösung für das problem, das wenn ich das Xnest-fenster im hintergrund hatte, z.B. in xterm ich nicht mehr lesen kann, was da stand, nur was neu hingeschrieben wird.
<vectory> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/redraw
<ppq> gesundheit, vectory 
<hoenigm> sry, was?
<sdx23> hoenigm: Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/581341
<kubine> Title: Bug #581341 “Xnest application are not asked to redraw their win...” : Bugs : “xorg-server” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<hoenigm> ah, thx
<sdx23> (und das Stichwort "redraw" suchtest du)
<Hardcore> TheInfinity: ja alles klar. wäre cool wenn du mir eine geben könntest ich hab nämlich gar nichts
<sdx23> Der ist anscheinend schon relativ alt, ggf. nochmal genauer googeln. (das war "xnest redraw")
<TheInfinity> Hardcore: http://pastebin.com/UTABfgAm
<kubine> Title: smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Hardcore> TheInfinity: vielen dank
<TheInfinity> Hardcore: unten sind die hosts. oben sind noch n paar andere einstellungen die du dir ergooglen solltest falls du sie nicht kennst
<TheInfinity> Hardcore: und ne whitelist ist ggf. auch sinnvoll wenn du rbls einsetzt
<TheInfinity> Hardcore: spart einem viel stress im falle eines fehleintrages
<Hardcore> alles klar
<Hardcore> danke dir :)
<Hardcore> ich google mal
<daniel31415> Angenommen eine Festplatte hat einen hardwareseitig defekten mbr
<Loetmichel> daniel31415: kann ehutenimmer passieren, wiredf ausgemapp wie jeder andere
<daniel31415> theoretisch müsste es doch möglich sein den rechner via usb-stick booten zu lassen und das system spätestens ab geburt das init auf der /-partition der platte laufen zu lassen
<Loetmichel> nur wenn die Firmware spur im sack ist (bei denen die das nicht im flash haben) ist essig
<Loetmichel> wenn Du einen deketen bootblocjh ast und der sich nimmer beschreiben lässt ist die pladde schrott
<LetoThe2nd> daniel31415: möglich, aber unschön. wird dir bei jedem update den grub zerhauen.
<Loetmichel> dann hat siche scih keine sreservesektoren mehr
<Loetmichel> sie schon
 * Loetmichel muss mal DRINGEND die Finger sortieren
<daniel31415> ich werde mir ohnehin eine neue platte kaufen - 70€ sind nicht die welt - mich hat das nur "gejuckt"
<daniel31415> thx
<Loetmichel> und das mit der /partition hat einen denkfehler: die Partitionstabelle steht im MBR ;-)
<daniel31415> Loetmichel: ich denke es kann gut sein, daß der MBR nicht vollständig im eimer ist und deswegen die partitionen erkannt werden aber etwas beim restlichen ladevorgang nicht funktioniert
<dadrc> Mal ehrlich, 'ne Platte, die sowas macht, gehört schnellstmöglich auf den Müll
<daniel31415> dadrc: korrekt - aber es gibt eine Menge Dinge, die man lieber sein lassen soll, die trotzdem interessant sind
<dadrc> daniel31415, he, klar. Nur, damit es am Ende nicht heißt "die in #ubuntu-de haben gesagt, das ist cool so" ;)
<daniel31415> Nein - sowas würde ich auch nicht sagen... ich schrotte meine Hardware lieber selber und steh dazu ^^
<daniel31415> im Moment versuche ich herauszufinden an welcher stelle man dem Kernel sagt wo er seine wurzel/das init-script findet ^^
<itu> gibt es ein programm wie  strings  dass aber irgendwie leistungsfähig ist und vielleicht auch wörter direkt erkennt?
 * itu schreibte grad das hier btw. http://de.linwiki.org/wiki/Strings
<kubine> Title: Fehler (at de.linwiki.org)
<apricot1> ich hab aus Versehen Nomachine-NX, den nxserver installiert ohne vorher den openssh-server zu installieren. Nachträgliches Installieren von openssh-server bringt keinen Erfolg. Muss ich das ganze nx-Garaffel erst deinstallieren und dann neu installieren?
<Slinux> hallo! wenn ich im firefox eine seite ausdrucke (als pdf), dann sind beim pdf keine klickbaren links dabei. kann man das ändern?
<ppq> Slinux: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/printpdf/ das könntest du mal testen
<kubine> Title: PrintPDF :: Add-ons for Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<ppq> habs selbst nicht probiert und weiß nicht ob es geht
<Slinux> ok, danke
<koegs> " Doesn't currently create hyperlinks in the PDF file"
<ppq> hm, lesen und so *schäm*
<apricot1> hab gegurgelt nach nx-ssh. Ich soll 'AuthorizedKeysFile /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2'  in die die sshd.conf eintragen. Die sshd.conf gibts aber bei Ubuntu gar nicht
<koegs> apricot1: ich will gar nicht wissen nach welche dubiosen anleitung du vorgehst, aber unter Ubuntu heisst diese /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<apricot1> koegs, ok ich habs inzwischen gefunden:)
<apricot1> hab auch den Eintrag gemacht. Rechner neu gestartet. openssh läuft als upstart-service. nxserverlüft auch. AberZugriff von nxclient (Win-7) ergibt immer noch: 'Cannot execute nxssh' 
<apricot1> und bei ssh localhost kommt sie Passwortabfrage und dann immer 'Permission denied, please try again'
<apricot1> Kommando zurück - hatte versucht als root einzuloggen. Als user gehts 
<apricot1> nur mit Zugriff des NoMachine nxclient nicht
<apricot1> exit
<xx4h> moah
<fjodor> hi, ist es richtig, dass ibus auch zwischen english und kyrillisch umschalten sollte?
<swed> Hallo ich hab hier ubuntu server 12.04. Wie starte ich nach dem Systemstart automatisch Skripte die nicht als root sondern als normaler user laufen sollen?
<swed> rc.local lässt die skripte meineswissens ja als root laufen
<deem> swed: rc.local kann aber su
<swed> deem: wie läuft das mit su? ich hab das noch nie gemacht. oder kann man das wo nachlesen
<swed> ah, "su username /pfad/zum/skript.sh" wenn ich recht gelesen hab
<deem> swed: genau weiß ichs auch nicht, aber "man su" ist sicherlich eine gute anlaufstelle.
<TheInfinity> swed: im zweifel auch sudo.
<dadrc> fjodor, kann es, wenn du die entsprechenden SPrachen installiert hast
<Bolvaron> Hiho
<Bolvaron> Ich hab gestern den daily-build von 12.10 via LIVE-Stick austesten wollen, und beim ersten neustart brauchte er die Meldung, dass er keinen Kernel mehr zum Hochfahren gefunden hat. Woran kann das liegen?
<d0x> hi, hat jmd. eine Idee warum mein Snapshot mit Gnome nicht mehr geht? Also die "Druck" Taste? Der Bildschirm wird bloß kurz weiß aber der Save Dialog kommt nicht
<d0x> Ich benutze Ubuntu 12.04 mit der classic gnome oberflaeche
<jokrebel> d0x: Geht es denn über "Bildschirmfoto" aus dem Programmmenü?
<jokrebel> d0x: Und bei mir hier (unter Unity) gibt es da sogar zwei verschiedene. Nutzen tue ich aber lieber shutter.
<catweazle> d0x: normal kommt da kein dialog
<catweazle> der speichert den kompletten screen in "Bilder"
<jokrebel> d0x: Und probier die Druck-Taste mal in kombination mit Shift, Alt oder Strg.
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag kann gedit  buchstaben zählen ?
<Julia_Gast> Hi, ich habe ein Problem: gerade auf einem älteren PC lubuntu mit der Desktop-CD installiert, klappte auch soweit, nur die Netzwerkkarte wird anscheinend nicht erkannt, habe LAN verbunden und der Netzwerkmanager zeigt an "Kabelnetzwerke - Gerät ist nicht betriebsbereit". Ich kann ja auch schlecht Treiber aus dem Internet laden - wie geht man bei sowas vor und wo finde ich Infos zu der Hardware?
<jokrebel> Julia_Gast: Fürs erst vielleicht mal lsusb und/oder lspci anschauen was es über die Netzwerkkarte erzählt.
<Julia_Gast> lsusb zeigt 3 mal einen Dell root hub an, einmal eine usb tastatur und ein gerät von primax, das müsste die usb maus sein. lscpi zeigt einen Realtek ethernetcontroller an. RTL8029(AS)
<d0x> Läuft, danke euch Ö=
<d0x> :)
<jokrebel> Julia_Gast: Ist nur der PC älter oder auch das Lubuntu?
<Julia_Gast> jokrebel: das image habe ich vor ein paar Tagen auf die CD gebrannt, also 12.04.1
<jokrebel> Julia_Gast: Also laut https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsRealtek sollte die seit 8.04  mit dem ne2k_pci Treiber funktionieren. Ist die Karte denn sicher nicht einfach nur defekt? Was sagen die LEDs am Sockel?
<kubine> Title: HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsRealtek - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Julia_Gast> jokrebel: Also wenn ich das Kabel einstecke oder mal geschaut habe blinkt nichts
<jokrebel> Julia_Gast: Und am anderen Ende des Kabels?
<Julia_Gast> auch nichts
<Julia_Gast> dann wirds wohl kaputt sein. Klasse, naja Danke soweit!
<jokrebel> Julia_Gast: Das hört sich grad mehr nach nem Hardware-Problem als nach einem Ubuntu-Problem an. Vielleicht sollten wir das besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter analysieren.
<Bolvaron> kann man eigentlich von der 12.04.1 auf 12.10 upgraden?
<TheInfinity> warum nicht?
<Bolvaron> ich bin neu bei linux, wollte mir ubuntu anschauen, und dann mich langsam einarbeiten
<Bolvaron> war bisher Windows-User, aber da ich eh nur WoW spiele, kann ich auch auf Linux umsteigen
<dAnjou> Bolvaron: von einer zur nächsten geht immer
<dAnjou> ansonsten nur von LTS zu LTS version
<dAnjou> (long term support)
<Bolvaron> soweit bin ich im Bilde, also was LTS ist
<Bolvaron> seit wann gibts eigentlich für AMD keine prop. Treiber mehr? er zeigt zumindest nix mehr an
<jokrebel> Bolvaron: Für Produktivsysteme ist allerdings meist besser bei den LTS-Versionen zu bleiben.
<TheInfinity> Bolvaron: welche grafikkarte hast du?
<Bolvaron> amd hd 6670
<Bolvaron> im moment nutz ich Ubuntu vom Livestick aus
<I-Punkt> Bolvaron: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade
<kubine> Title: Upgrade › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<I-Punkt> Bolvaron: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unterschiede_LTS_und_normale_Version
<kubine> Title: Unterschiede LTS und normale Version › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<I-Punkt> etwas Lesestoff im Voraus
<jokrebel> Ein Upgrade eines von Livestick laufenden Systems halte ich für weig sinnvoll.
<jokrebel> wenig
<benni> Bolvaron: WoW läuft nicht wirklich unter Linux (mit etwas gefrickelt läuft es manchmal unter Wine)
<Bolvaron> gibts Cedega bzw. gametreelinux net mehr?
<Bolvaron> cedega iss ne Wine-Erweiterung, das weiss ich, und ich hab zumindest gelesen, dass WoW unter opengl mit Cedega gut laufen soll
<matthias_> Hey.Ich habe über wine Aion installiert.Das spielt lässt sich auch Starten.Leider habe ich jetzt Grafische Problemme.Wenn ich mich ins Spiel einlogge ist der Boden um mich herum blau.Weiß einer woran das liegen kann?
<jokrebel> matthias_: Hast Du bei http://www.winehq.org/ schon gesucht?
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Run Windows applications on Linux, BSD, Solaris and Mac OS X (at www.winehq.org)
<matthias_> Ich hab bei Google gesucht aber diesen Fehler nicht gefunden.
<jokrebel> matthias_: Google weis auch nicht alles <g> Schau Dich mal bezüglich Deines _Windows_Programms welches Du mittels Wine unter Ubuntu (nicht grade ein Ubuntu-Problem) nutzen willst danach um.
<matthias_> Okay danke.
<jokrebel> !away > gamer1990
<kubine> gamer1990: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<gamer1990> jokrebel away nick ist bei mir nicht eingestellt, durch den netsplit vorher war mein main-nick gesperrt und mein bouncer ist mit einem alternativen gejoint, das dies noch ein |afk ist war mir nicht bewusst, da ich die einstellung vor weit über einem jahr gemacht hab
<jokrebel> gamer1990: Kein Problem, sah hal nur grad nach sowas aus ;-)
<gamer1990> Naja, hab halt gerade gesehen das es mich rausgefegt hatte, und wollte mich nun nicht offensichtlich umbennen was dann wirklich nach Nutzung von away-Nicks ausgesehen hätte, daher hatte ich meine Verbdinung komplett neu gestartet^^
<gamer1990> s/Verbdinung/Verbindung/
<gamer1990> Es wär mir vermutl. nichtmal aufgefallen wenn nicht in einem meiner Channel 'afk' auf +b steht, sprich ein umbenennen wäre mir so nichtmal möglich gewesen ;)
<XXXevensisXXX> hallo
<XXXevensisXXX> hallo
<k1l> hi
<XXXevensisXXX> halleluja
<XXXevensisXXX> hi
<XXXevensisXXX> wie alt bist du ?
<k1l> !ot > XXXevensisXXX 
<kubine> XXXevensisXXX: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<XXXevensisXXX> Dankeschön Kubine für diese Aufklärug
<XXXevensisXXX> dennoch bin ich nich einfach so hier und habe eine frage
<XXXevensisXXX> :D
<XXXevensisXXX> wie kann ich auf Ubuntu 12.04 KDE installieren
<k1l> XXXevensisXXX: einfach das metapaket installieren: kubuntu-desktop
<XXXevensisXXX> danke schön :D
<k1l> !kde_installieren > XXXevensisXXX da hast du auch noch bischen was lektüre mit erklärungen
<kubine> XXXevensisXXX da hast du auch noch bischen was lektüre mit erklärungen: Informationen zu KDE_Installieren finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE_Installieren
<XXXevensisXXX> ich installiere es schon gerade
<XXXevensisXXX> trotzdem danke
<XXXevensisXXX> noch eine kurze frage wie macht man einen fakeroot also 
<XXXevensisXXX> sudo ...
<k1l> !sudo > XXXevensisXXX 
<kubine> XXXevensisXXX: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> XXXevensisXXX: einfach für die befehle sudo davor schreiben. aber hüte dich davor jetzt alles mit sudo zu starten. das zerschießt dein system
<XXXevensisXXX> weiss ich ich habe nur die Bezeichnung vergesen weil ich für einen Zeitraum linux fremd gegangen bin
<XXXevensisXXX> :D
<XXXevensisXXX> übrigens mit eine art fakeroot meint ich sudo -i
<XXXevensisXXX> is mir gerade wieder eingafellen
<XXXevensisXXX> *eingefallen
<bekks> fakeroot hat nichts mit sudo -i zu tun.
<bekks> So wirklich nichts :)
<k1l> XXXevensisXXX: ist aber unter ubuntu eigentlich nicht notwendig. ubuntu ist so konzipiert, dass der normale user maximal sudo braucht
<XXXevensisXXX> und was ist das sonst ?
<XXXevensisXXX> ich muss kein root registrieren
<bekks> sudo -i gibt dir eine root shell.
<XXXevensisXXX> und kann trotzdem root benutzen
<XXXevensisXXX> ja ich spreche ja nur über shell
<k1l> XXXevensisXXX: das brauchst du aber gar nicht. als dauer root rumzurennen ist eine ganz schlechte angewohnheit
<XXXevensisXXX> ich mache so wieso extra pro sitzung einen extra Terminal
<xubuntu763> hi
<xubuntu763> hi
<k1l> dann nicht :/
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-16
<spasitelj> morgen, ich möchte gern fragen, ob es möglich ist eine minimale textbasierte ubuntu distro für einen PXE boot mit firefox und citrix receiver zu erstellen?
<LetoThe2nd> spasitelj: möglich ist viel.
<spasitelj> gibts da ein howto? die distro soll so klein wie möglich sein.
<LetoThe2nd> spasitelj: als buzzword würd ich dir remastersys (zum einstieg) und live-build (für richtig) empfehlen.
<LetoThe2nd> und nein, da gibts kein klickmich durch-howot... entweder man liest die doku der tools, oder halt nicht :P
<LetoThe2nd> spasitelj: siehe daher: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man7/live-build.7.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: live-build - the Debian Live tool suite (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> mit ein bisschen dezentem googlen findet man sicher mehr background.
<spasitelj> ok, dann schau ich einmal was ich finden kann ... danke jedenfalls
<mpathy> Hi Ihr.. Was ist denn Stand jetzt von btrfs zu halten? Inzwischen stabil genug? Mich reizen die div. neuen Möglichkeiten, die gute Performance unter dmcrypt und der gute SSD-Support.
<LetoThe2nd> mpathy: ist halt mal wieder ne absolut generisch umfrage... kurzform: völlig unbenutzbar.
<mpathy> ...unter Ubuntu bzw. der Version die unter Ubuntu dabei ist
<mpathy> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> mpathy: ändert nichts, also ist das ticket abgeschlossen ;)
<mpathy> "Ticket".. Ja ich seh schon alles sehr professionell geworden hier ;) Bye
<Minipluto> Wie muss man denn den Network-Manager einstellen, wenn ich möchte, dass der Hauptdatenverkehr über WLAN geht und alle Aufrufe von 192.168.69.xxx über LAN? 
<minizwergplanet> ich glaube ich habs gefunden. Wenn man in den Einstellungen der Netzwerkverbindung auf „Routen“ klickt, gibts eine Checkbox „Diese Verbindung nur für Ressourcen dieses Netzwerks verwenden“.
<labadmin> hallo
<labadmin> mein system hat eine sd karte mit folgenden rechten eingahängt:
<labadmin> /dev/sdd1 on /media/e294bd20-5e90-4993-9903-0607de0c9a97 type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<labadmin> trotz rw kann ich nichts von der karte löschen
<LetoThe2nd> weil fehlermeldung?
<labadmin> rm: Normale Datei (schreibgeschützt) »/media/e294bd20-5e90-4993-9903-0607de0c9a97/home/root/main.c“ entfernen? j
<labadmin> rm: Entfernen von »/media/e294bd20-5e90-4993-9903-0607de0c9a97/home/root/main.c“ nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung
<LetoThe2nd> labadmin: dir ist bewusst, dass ext2 sich an unix-rechte hält?
<LetoThe2nd> labadmin: also vllt. mal ls -alh von /media/xyzduweisstschon und von der datei in ein pastebin
<labadmin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76 Sep 27  2011 /media/e294bd20-5e90-4993-9903-0607de0c9a97/home/root/main.c
<labadmin> darf dann nur root löschen obwohl es eine sd karte ist?
<LetoThe2nd> labadmin: ist das nicht sinngemäss das was ich gerade sagte?
<labadmin> ja :)
<LetoThe2nd> labadmin: und was sollten rechte damit zu tun haben, wie das speichermedium beschaffen ist?
<labadmin> kann man das nun irgendwie umgehen oder wie kann ich nun diese datei löschen bzw bearbeiten?
<LetoThe2nd> der logik nach könnte ja niemals ein intaktes linux von sd karte oder usb-stick laufen, wenn da immer jeder dran rumfummeln kann
<LetoThe2nd> labadmin: du brauchst root-rechte. fertig.
<labadmin> gibts da einen befehl wo ich den besitzer root von jeder datei auf der karte löschen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> labadmin: abgesehen davon, dass derjenige, der als root glaubt c programmieren zu müssen ohnehin massiv getreten gehört
<labadmin> damit jeder sie bearbeiten kann..
<LetoThe2nd> labadmin: es gibt chown, aber a) brauchst du dafür auch root-rechte, und b) läuft wahrscheinlich dein linux auf der karte dann nicht mehr.
<labadmin> das is ne karte von einem embedded system da ich in ubuntu mounte...
<LetoThe2nd> labadmin: das ist mir auch klar, was das ist.
<LetoThe2nd> labadmin: aber man kann auch auf embedded systemen normale benutzer anlegen und benutzen.
<deem> hi. ich versuche gerade ein verschlüsseltes lvm volume auf meiner workstation zu mounten. das passwort zur entschlüsselung hab ich bereits eingegeben und ich versuche nun mittels "sudo pvscan" mir die phyisikalischen lvm volumes anzeigen zu lassen. allerdings erscheint immer die meldung, dass keine gefunden werden können. ein laden des lvm moduls mittels "sudo modprobe dm-mod" gibt einfach gar nichts aus. "sudo modinfo dm-mod" meldet, dass ...
<deem> ... dieses modul nicht gefunden werden kann, das paket lvm2 ist aber installiert.
<zeitsofa> guten morgen zusammen :)
<deem> hi. ich versuche gerade ein verschlüsseltes lvm volume auf meiner workstation zu mounten. das passwort zur entschlüsselung hab ich bereits eingegeben und ich versuche nun mittels "sudo pvscan" mir die phyisikalischen lvm volumes anzeigen zu lassen. allerdings erscheint immer die meldung, dass keine gefunden werden können. ein laden des lvm moduls mittels "sudo modprobe dm-mod" gibt einfach gar nichts aus. "sudo modinfo dm-mod" meldet, dass ...
<deem> ... dieses modul nicht gefunden werden kann, das paket lvm2 ist aber installiert.
<mpathy> Kannst vergessen. Das Thema Krypto scheint hier nicht so gut zu gehen. Das, und neue Dateisysteme. :) Ich kann dir leider aber auch nicht helfen da ich wohl mit dmcrypt ohne lvm arbeiten werde, da nur eine Platte im Laptop.
<dAnjou> mpathy: lass sowas mal bitte
<LetoThe2nd> mpathy: auf ein wort, bitte
<mpathy> Geht klar
<zeitsofa> deem: hi erstmal: es sollte dm-crypt heissen nicht dm-mod
<deem> zeitsofa: in der wiki anleitung stande was von dm-mod. das modul dm-crypt ist geladen
<deem> trotzdem zeigt er mir keine lvm volumes an
<zeitsofa> weder bei lvscan noch bei vgscan?
<deem> richtig.
<Alteisen> ich brauche mal etwas support, bei mir stürzt unregelmäßig das system ab, wenn der laptop aus dem suspend kommt, und ich habe keinen idee, welche komponente da rumzicken könnte.
<Alteisen> das notebook wacht auf, aber es ist kommt keine passwort abfrage
<Alteisen> das kommt ca. jeden 6. bis 8. resume vorgang vor
<Alteisen> wo könnte ich anfangen mit der fehler suche?
<tiax> Alteisen: bleibt einfach der Bildschirm schwarz?
<Alteisen> nein, ich sehe das hintergrundbild
<tiax> Ah
<tiax> Alteisen: dann kann es mehrere Ursachen haben. Für gewöhnlich ist der Hardware-Vorgang dann aber schon erfolgreich
<tiax> Du kannst in jedem Fall trotzdem mal in /var/log/pm-suspend.log nachsehen
<tiax> außerdem in ~/.xsession-errors - dort werden Fehler der grafischen Umgebung angezeigt
<Alteisen> ich glaub auch ehrlich gesagt nicht an die hardware; die tut eigentlich ganz gut (Thinkpad T400 mit Intel Grafik)
<tiax> in dem Fall könnte zB der Bildschirmschoner (ist für die Kennwortabfrage zuständig) rumspinnen
<Alteisen> ok, ist schon mal ein anfang - ich gehe dem mal nach
<Alteisen> ah, interessant - evtl. macht tlp diese probleme
<Alteisen> ich habe tlp jetzt mal deaktiviert, mal sehen wie sich das dann verhält - das ist ja auch ein "externes" paket
<UbuntuMausi> Alteisen: Ich hatte mit den TLP-Paket noch nie Probleme. Welche Intelgrafik? 4000?
<UbuntuMausi> Wenn ja wart noch 2 Tage und mach nen Upgrade auf 12.10 falls noch nicht passiert, da hat sich viel getan, auch gerade was die IvyBridge Rechner und die 4000er Karte angeht
<stevieh> ja, da bin ich auch sehr gespannt drauf, wobei der X230 mit 12.04 und 3.400er Kernel ist echt stabil....
<Alteisen> das hatte ich schon mit der 11.10er version
<UbuntuMausi> ah okay. ich hab den x230 mit der 12.10
<Alteisen> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Alteisen> bei mir hat es sich bewährt, ca. 1 monat zu warten, bevor man das jeweils aktuelle ubuntu installiert
<stevieh> Alteisen: absolut richtig, ausser irgendwas beim Alten tut gerade so richtig weh.
<Alteisen> bis auf dieses geht/geht-nicht beim resume bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. mittlerweile mag ich sogar unity :)
<frank-man> Mahlzeit zusammen, wie kann ich den bei 12.10 xorg,conf parameter (z.b. coolbits / nvidia) definieren ?
<koegs> frank-man: denkst du dabei an ein bestimmtes tool? ansonsten eben einfach /etc/X11/xorg.conf manuell erstellen/bearbeiten
<frank-man> koegs, xorg.conf existiert bei 12.10 überhaut nicht. Mir geht es darum nvidia Parameter zu setzten um im Akku Modus weniger Strom zu verbrauchen.
<frank-man> Soll ich sie einfach neu erstellen ? 
<dadrc> kannste machen
<koegs> nvidia hat iirc ein eigenes tool um eine xorg.conf passend zu erstellen
<frank-man> ok ich versuchs mal
<frank-man> ich brauch nur: Option  "Coolbits" "1"
<frank-man> Option  "RegistryDwords" "PowerMizerEnable=0x1; PerfLevelSrc=0x2222; PowerMizerLevel=0x3; PowerMizerDefaultAC=0x3"
<dadrc> und ja, nvidia-settings kann die für dich erstellen
<kaffee> X -configure
<dadrc> Da kannste den ganzen Kram direkt eintragen
<frank-man> dadrc, emm wo genau in nvidia-settings ?
<dadrc> frank-man, X Server Display Configuration, ganz unten
<frank-man> save to x Configuration File...
<frank-man> ahhh
<frank-man> bei Preview geht mir ein licht auf :-)
<frank-man> dadrc, danke !
<frank-man> alles klar hat geklaptt !
<motdbroken> Hallo, bei mir auf dem Server wird der Inhalt von landscape-sysinfo nicht mehr in der motd angezeigt. Nur noch "Welcome to Ubuntu..."
<dadrc> motdbroken, guck mal in /etc/update-motd.d
<motdbroken> ok.da ist die ./50-landscape-sysinfo vorhanden und ich kann sie auch ausführen
<dadrc> schon mal gut. steht danach was in der motd drin?
<motdbroken> ja. aber der sysinfo teil nicht
<dadrc> mom
<stevieh> motdbroken: dann kannst du ins script selbst reinschauen, was es macht.
<dadrc> motdbroken, was passiert, wenn du in 'nem Terminal /usr/bin/landscape-sysinfo ausführst?
<motdbroken> dadrc: das funktioniert system load, ip, memory usage etc. wird angezeigt
<dadrc> und die 50-landscape-sysinfo ist ein Symlink auf /usr/share/landscape/landscape-sysinfo.wrapper?
<motdbroken> stevieh: also ich glaube das script ist in ordnung. ich hab da nichts bearbeitet. es würde nur bei einem hohen load eine andere meldung anzeigen aber die zeigt es auch nicht an. hier das script http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411167/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> jo, das ist ok so.
<motdbroken> dadrc: hier der inhalt von /etc/update-motd.d http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411162/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<motdbroken> ich hoffe es ist lesbar formatiet
<dadrc> jep, passt alles.
<stevieh> motdbroken: und das script in nem Terminal gestartet gibt nix aus?
<dadrc> tut es, stevieh. ist doch im pastebin drin...
<stevieh> dadrc: ups, sorry, jetzt les ich es.
<jesus`> halli hallo
<motdbroken> wo kann ich überprüfen wo und wann dieser daemon(?) gestartet wird?
<dadrc> motdbroken, das ist einfach ein Cronjob
<dadrc> "… and installs a cronjob, /etc/cron.d/update-motd, which calls /usr/sbin/update-motd every 10 minutes (by default). "
<jesus`> kann mir irgenwer ne tolle projekt managing software empfehlen?
<dadrc> redmine
<motdbroken> ohh ok.. jetzt wird mir so einiges klar. den befehl update-motd gibt es bei mir gar nicht und den cronjob auch nicht
<stevieh> *grin*
<jesus`> schön dank auch =)
<dadrc> motdbroken, ich stell gerade fest, das haben sie geändert, das braucht man nicht mehr.
<dadrc> motdbroken, das Ausführen hat pam_motd übernommen
<motdbroken> jo. jetzt ist nur noch der inhalt von uname -a in der /etc/motd :) ich glaub ich entferne das paket wieder
<dadrc> motdbroken, hab das Problem gefunden
<dadrc> Da ist ein kleiner Fehler im Skript
<dadrc> Das braucht bash, nicht sh
<dadrc> also den Wrapper aufmachen, in der ersten Zeile sh durch bash austauschen, alles wieder gut
<motdbroken> ok werde das mal ausprobieren
<motdbroken> mit wrapper meinst du schon das #!/bin/sh oder?
<dadrc> In der /usr/share/landscape/landscape-sysinfo.wrapper, ja
<comm_a_nder> ja, er mein den shebang
<motdbroken> muss jetzt in /etc/cron.d ein pam_motd vorhanden sein?
<dadrc> Ne, ich mein die Datei, die mit .wrapper aufhört. Was das Shebang ist, weiß ich gerade nicht
<dadrc> motdbroken, sorry, nein. Das war die alte Methode, die haben sie irgendwann mal abgelöst.
<dadrc> *gerade noch o0
<motdbroken> das habe ich schon erledigt. aber aktualisiere ich jetzt die /etc/motd manuell?
<dadrc> Nö, passiert automatisch beim Einloggen
<comm_a_nder> der shebang ist die erste zeile im skript, was den interpreter für dieses skript "vorschlägt"
<dadrc> ja.
<dadrc> motdbroken, eventuell musst du noch in der gleichen Datei aus den beiden Zeilen, die mit exec anfangen, das exec löschen
<motdbroken> da sind keine exec befehle. ich werde mich mal an und abmelden
<dadrc> gut
<motdbroken> jetzt steht leider immer noch nur der inhalt von uname -a drin :(
<dadrc> motdbroken, zeig mal deine  /usr/share/landscape/landscape-sysinfo.wrapper, bitte
<Alecxz> moin
<stevieh> sachtmal, ein "minor issue": mein Arbeitsflächenumschalter in Unity hat ein Folder Icon bekommen... und nicht das Arbeitsflächenumschaltericon...  wo kann ich das kaputt gemacht haben und wo repariere ich das wieder?
<apricot1> hab ein Samab Problem nach neu-ausetzen des Ubuntu-Rechners. Samba läuft zwar, aber beim 'smbclient -L zampano-GA-A75M-UD2H' lokal oder von enderem Netz-PC kommt immer: Connection to zampano-GA-A75M-UD2H failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<koegs> apricot1: wahrscheinlich mag er mit dem namen nix anfangen, probier mal die IP
<apricot1> kann es evtl. sein, dass der server Name nicht netbios-konform ist (14 Zeichen glaub ich) - und wie ändere ich das ggf. ?
<koegs> in der smb.conf :)
<apricot1> koegs, hab ich auch schon - dasselbe Ergebnis
<apricot1> ja
<apricot1> netbios ist aber ein Name, keine IP
<apricot1> kann ich denn den Hostnamen vom PC ändern?
<apricot1> oder gibt das Stress mit anderen Anwendungen
<apricot1> in der /etc/hosts wäre es ja möglich
<koegs> ich würde den Hostnamen des PCs mal ändern
<apricot1> ich probiers mal ... 'Daumen drücken'
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername
<kubine> Title: Rechnername › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<janda>  (neue heise newsline) BSI gibt Mac- und Linux-Nutzern Sicherheitstipps <http://heise.de/-1730519>
<kubine> Title: BSI gibt Mac- und Linux-Nutzern Sicherheitstipps | heise Security (at heise.de)
<LupusE> hi
<k1l_> !ot > janda 
<kubine> janda: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<janda> kubine in dem artikel geht es auch um ubuntu und _nur_deshalb_ habe ich den link hier rein gestellt; aber ok: werde nix mehr bringen
<jokrebel> janda: Hier ist aber _nur_ubuntubezogener_Support_. Allgemeine Themen (auch zu Ubuntu) sind da fehl am Platz.
<jokrebel> janda: Dafür haben wir ja extra den Offtopic-kanal.
<koegs> kann ich dd irgendwie dazu bringen (ohne Großen Rechenaufwand) das Abbild einer Partition an das Ende der Festplatte zu schreiben?
<koegs> ach hat sich schon erledigt, ist ne GPT-Partition -.-
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend.
<Satorisanja> Was für eine Programmiersprache wird bei Libreoffice Base (Datenbanken) angewendet?
<bekks> Basic.
<dadrc> Ich glaube, da musst du etwas genauer sein. Was willst du wissen, in welcher Sprache das Programm geschrieben ist oder wie du selber was programmieren kannst in lobase?
<ppq> base ist eh nur ein grafisches frontend für datenbanken. das unterstützt ganz viele. dbase, mysql, ... alles was odbc kompatibel ist. mitgeliefert wird aber "hsqldb", das ist ein java programm
<ppq> falls du das meintest *kopfkratz*
<Phidias> hi
<Phidias> mit strg-alt-f2 komme ich ja in den textmodus (oder wie auch immer man das nennt ;)) - kann ich das auch auf irgendeine weise wieder rückgängig machen?
<dadrc> Phidias, 7
<Phidias> wie, 7?
<Alteisen> alt-f7
<dadrc> ctrl alt f7
<dadrc> oder, falls du vorher schonmal dein X gekillt hast, ctrl alt f8
<Phidias> strg alf f7 hab ich. jetzt sind ein pa einträge mit starting bzw. stopping und vielen [ok]
<dadrc> und auf der 8?
<Phidias> es tat sich gar nichts mehr :/ es hat nach dem mit f7 schon unten nur ein weißer strich geblinkt
<Michi4300> Mein Ubuntu(precise) braucht manchmal zig Anläufe, um sich nach dem Start mit dem Router zu verbinden (LAN). Hat jemand eine Idee?
<dadrc> Phidias, welche Desktopumgebung benutzt du?
<Phidias> unity
<Phidias> naja, eigentlich kam das weil wir n bisl probiert haben, ein grafikproblem in den griff zu bekommen
<Phidias> da lässt sich auch viel zu finden im internet, aber die lösungansätze passen schon nicht zu uns
<Phidias> und zwar, dass nach dem booten kurz der rote ubuntu-bildschirm mit den punkten kommt, dann gekrissel und dann wirds schwarz
<Phidias> und man kommt halt nur noch in diesen textkram
<koegs> also hast du eigentlich gar nicht gewechselt, sondern rumgefummelt, neu gestartet und nun keine GUI mehr? :)
<dadrc> Phidias, dann log dich mal auf der Textkonsole ein, gib "sudo service lightdm start" ein und wechsel dann auf 7 oder 8
<Phidias> koegs: es kamen noch ein pa schritte dazwischen (inkl irgendwelcher installationen) und erst DANN gabs keine GUI mehr :D
<Phidias> dadrc: mal testen
<koegs> wenn man jetzt noch wüsste, was du da alles verändert hast...
<Phidias> kann ich suchen
<dadrc> Aber wenn du so viel gebastelt hast, solltest du vielleicht erstmal den ganze Kram wieder runterwerfen, dann können wir mit dem Problem von Anfang an beginnen
<jokrebel> vielleicht ein nicht ganz abgeschlossenes Update?
<Phidias> ja, wir installieren es noch mal neu
<Phidias> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10380044&postcount=7
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [ubuntu] Ubuntu 10.10 problem with Nvidia Geforce 7100 /nforce 630i (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Phidias> es war komplett neu aufgesetzt
<dadrc> Aso, nur xswat
<dadrc> Das kriegen wir wieder hin
<dadrc> Phidias, klappt das mit lightdm?
<koegs> jo, das hat mir letztens auf nem Testbook auch X zerschossen :D
<koegs> wobei ich glaube ich das edge-ppa benutzt hatte
<Phidias> bis dahin sind wir gar nicht mehr gekommen, weil der bildschirm nachm bootmenü schwarz blieb
<dadrc> Wenn das aus dem Post alles ist, was du geändert hast, kannst du es mit `sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates` wieder rückgängig machen
<Phidias> dadrc: kann ich machen, aber das ändert ja leider nichts an der problematik, dass nach dem booten der bildschirm einen grafikfehler hat und dann schwarz wird
<dadrc> Phidias, aber auf die Textkonsole kannst du wechseln? Dann wäre ein `pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log` interessant für uns
<Phidias> die installation habe ich mit nomodeset gestartet, aber dann wird ja nach der installation der computer neugestartet und somit ist das nomodeset ja wieder "weg"
<dadrc> Phidias, nomodeset kannst du auch in der /etc/default/grub dauerhaft aktivieren
<Phidias> das heißt, ich könnte nach der installation und dem dann folgenden neustart in die konsole und das dort eintragen?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> Einfach zur GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT hinzufügen
<Phidias> und daaaan in dem modus (mit gui) die richtigen grafiktreiber installieren
<dadrc> Könntest du machen
<Phidias> oder? ^^
<dadrc> Oder erst im Textmodus die richtigen Grafiktreiber installieren
<dadrc> Aber wenn der Rechner mit nomodeset in einen ordentlichen Grafikmodus bootet, mach das erstmal
<Phidias> ja, das ging
<Phidias> so hab ich ihn mit der live-cd auch laufen gehabt
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration hat eine genaue Beschreibung, falls dir da noch was unklar ist
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Phidias> jap, das wiki ist echt gold wert
<Phidias> dadrc: also ich sag schon mal vielen dank :D
<dadrc> Ajo, gern. 
<Phidias> würden euch die fehlermeldungen in der konsole helfen, was die grafik angeht?
<Phidias> also, die kommen vom nouveau
<dadrc> Interessant wäre /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dadrc> Kannst du mit pastebinit hochladen
<dadrc> Das gibt dann eine URL aus, die du uns geben kannst
<Phidias> und wie lasse ich mir das anzeigen?
<Phidias> also die .log?
<dadrc> less eignet sich immer ganz gut
<dadrc> Also `less /var/log/Xorg.0.log` zum Angucken, `pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log` um das Log für uns hochzuladen
<dadrc> Das gibt dann eine URL aus, die du uns abtippen kannst
<Phidias> also es stand dort gerade (end) am ende und ich wollte das mit pastebinit machen, aber dann gings einfach von vorne los
<dadrc> Phidias, wenn da (end) steht, musst du erstmal einmal q drücken, um less zu beenden
<Phidias> wieder was gelernt ^^
<dadrc> Danach hast du wieder deine normale Shell und du kannst Befehle eingeben
<Phidias> "unable to read from.."
<Phidias> (musste pastebin erst installieren)
<Phidias> noch mal mit less?
<jokrebel> Phidias: Wenn das Pastebin_IT_ meinst Du das?
<dadrc> Meh, Verbindung weg.
<dadrc> Wieder da.
<Phidias> jetzt ist der pc-name in der shell weg -.-
<Phidias> bin aus versehen direkt nach pastebinit auf enter gekommen
<dadrc> strg +c
<Phidias> dadrc: also das problem war, dass pastebin die log nicht lesen konnte
<jokrebel> aha?
<Phidias> ja ^^
<Phidias> "unable to read from..."
<dadrc> meh, und schon wieder...
<jokrebel> Phidias: ... steht da wirklich? Oder kommt da noch mehr?
<Phidias> also "unable to read from /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Phidias> ah
<Phidias> hab natürlich das / vor dem var vergessen
<Phidias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283741/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Phidias: Was ist das für Ubuntu? 
<Phidias> 12.04
<jokrebel> Und das ging schon mal? Und nun geht keine GUI mehr? Oder wars Netzwerk? Hab das noch nicht wirlich kappiert.
<Phidias> ich hatte es nur von der live-cd (bzw. usb). da gabs auch schon die grafikprobleme und ich habs mit nomodeset laufen gehabt
<Phidias> jetzt hab ichs halt richtig installiert und würde gerne ne GUI haben 
<bekks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283741/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> GNA
<bekks> [     9.132] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<jokrebel> DAS ist doch mal ne Aussage.
<bekks> DAS ist eine Aussage :)
<ppq> DAS ist mal ne aussage.
<bekks> Phidias: Was ist die Ausgabe von lspci -k ?
<bekks> Phidias: In einem Pastebin bitte
<Phidias> ausgaben sind gut, ne? :D
<dadrc> Seltsam allerdings, dass nouveau nicht will
<spY|da> nabend, ich hab eben per alternate cd ein xubuntu installiert ohne netz, ihn dann angeschlossen und xubuntu-desktop installiert, wie krieg ich ihn jetzt dazu mir den loginmanager beim start zu laden? 
<koegs> spY|da: wenn du mit der Xubuntu Alternate CD installierst, hast du doch schon den XFCE Desktop
<Phidias> also mit pastebin davor, kann er das wieder nicht lesen. mit less findet er das verzeichnis nicht
<Phidias> aber wenn ichs einfach so eingebe, kommt ein ergebnis
<spY|da> das sternchen habe ich gemacht, aber er hat die pakete nicht installieren koennen, also hab ichs per hand nochmal installiert 
<bekks> lspci -k | pastebinit
<bekks> SO geht das.
<Phidias> warum denn nicht in der syntax wie eben? :/
<bekks> Weil die Synatx von Dir falsch ist.
<koegs> spY|da: welche sternchen? normalerweise musst du da nix auswählen...
<Phidias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283760/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> spY|da: welche alternate cd hast du genau genommen und mit welcher Boot-Option gestartet?
<spY|da> die xubuntu alternate cd 12.04.1 ohne bootoption 
<ppq> .oO(vermutlich meint er das tasksel "paket-preset" namens xubuntu desktop)
<spY|da> die mit grafischen installer ist immer nach dem benutzernamen stehen geblieben 
<dadrc> Phidias, die eine Syntax ist für Dateien, die andere für die Ausgabe von Dateien
<Phidias> dadrc: das ergibt sinn ^^
<spY|da> koegs, ich sehe gerade das ihm noch die nvidia treiber fehlen 
<bekks> spY|da: Ich sehe das nicht.
<bekks> Er hat nouveau.
<dadrc> Phidias, Ausgabe von Programmen natürlich...
<Phidias> Ich kann auch einfach die grafikkarte rausschmeißen
<spY|da> bekks, den nouveau mag er nicht, mit nvidia startet er nun den lightdm 
<Phidias> is ja nur der pc meiner freundin :D
<koegs> ich frag mich trotzdem was du da gemacht hast, hast du evtl. die Alternate-CD mit unetbootin auf einen usb-stick gebracht?
<koegs> weil mit der normalen xubuntu alternate (wahlweise mit usb-creator auf nen Stick gebracht) braucht man gar nix auswählen
<koegs> nur mit unetbootin und alternate-cd hatte ich dann und wann probleme bei der installation
<Phidias> koegs: bringst du gerade die beiden sachen durcheinander  oder ich?
<koegs> du
<Phidias> okay :D
<dadrc> Phidias, hast du jetzt nomodeset in der /etc/default/grub drin?
<Phidias> das wollte - natürlich - auch nicht so richtig funktionieren
<dadrc> ... wir können die Fehler hier nicht erraten.
<Phidias> verlangt ja auch niemand ;) ich musste erstmal gucken, was ich da gemacht habe
<dadrc> Mach das mal, an sich geht das nämlich.
<dadrc> Sonst zeig uns mal die /etc/default/grub
<Phidias> also es ging mit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT /etc/default/grub, das hast du mir ja gesagt - aber die Syntax insgesamt habe ich zu keinem Ergebnis bekommen
<dadrc> /etc/default/grub aufmachen, an besagte Zeile nomodeset anfügen, update-grub, reboot
<Phidias> tut mir leid, aber ich weiß nicht genau, wie ich darin etwas verändern kann
<dadrc> Da sollte eine Zeile sein, die so aussieht:
<dadrc> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<dadrc> Daraus machst du
<dadrc> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<Phidias> ich kann nur löschen, aber schreiben geht gar nicht. Da nimmt er nur die Hälfte aller Eingaben überhaupt an.
<dadrc> Womit hast du die Datei denn aufgemacht?
<Phidias> hab gegooglet und dann mit vi
<dadrc> vi ist nicht der richtige Editor für Anfänger
<dadrc> Nimm mal nano, der ist freundlicher
<Phidias> aber ich komm da nicht mehr raus :/
<dadrc> also `sudo nano /etc/default/grub`
<dadrc> Phidias, drück ESC, dann gib :q! ein und drück Enter
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, vi ist nicht wirklich einsteigerfreundlich :)
<Phidias> okay, reboot läuft :)
<Phidias> scheimt geklappt zu haben
<dadrc> Naja, sollte ja einfach festzustellen sein: Grafik da oder keine Grafik da?
<Phidias> ja, also es ist welche da ^^
<dadrc> Na, das ist doch mal Fortschritt.
<Phidias> gäbe es jetzt noch einen einfachen ansatz für das grafikproblem? ansonsten würde ich das mit ganz vielen danksagungen auf das nächste mal verschieben :D
<dadrc> Das Geflacker vom Bootscreen?
<Phidias> genau. bzw das was die logs ausgegeben haben
<dadrc> Dafür würd ich erstmal die "echten" nvidia-Treiber installieren.
<dadrc> Also das PPA von neulich entfernen
<dadrc> Und dann über das Treibertool den Treiber installieren
<bekks> apt-get install nvidia-current
<bekks> vorher das ppa deaktivieren.
<dadrc> Oder von Hand, ja
<Phidias> danke dafür! :)
<Phidias> und den ganzen rest :)
<Satorisanja> dadrc ich will wissen in welcher Programmiersprache ich die datenbank schreiben kann.
<Satorisanja> es sieht nach sql aus, aber irgentwie kommen ständig fehlermeldungen...
<Satorisanja> Trotz Assistenten.
<bekks> Das hängt vom sql Dialekt ab. Und der wiederum höngt von deiner verwendeten Datenbank UND der Implementation des SQL Dialekts in ODBC ab.
<Satorisanja> ich habe mich mit dem Handbuch beschäftigt
<Satorisanja> Fehlen mir eventuell entwickler Packete?
<Satorisanja> hier http://de.libreoffice.org/hilfe-kontakt/handbuecher/ habe ich nachgesehen
<kubine> Title: Handbücher » LibreOffice (at de.libreoffice.org)
<dadrc> Wie bekks sagte, kommt drauf an, in was für eine Datenbank du da schreiben willst
<Satorisanja> dadrc ich möchte eine Datenbank erstellen.
<bekks> ...
<Satorisanja> in den Formularen erscheinen dann die Fehlermeldungen.
<Satorisanja> irgentwas ist immer falsch oder fehlt, .... 
<bekks> Wie sieht denn so ein SQL Statement aus, dass du da absetzt?
<Satorisanja> moment ich paste das mal hinein.
<bekks> In einen Pastebin bitte.
<ring0> standard system id für vfat ist doch w95 fat32 (also b) oder?
<bekks> jo.
<ring0> w
<ring0> argh :)
<Satorisanja> jetzt ist es gecrasht
<Satorisanja> na ja
<Satorisanja> also nochmal von vorne
<Satorisanja> in Libreoffice gibt es Assitenten, die einem dabei helfen die Datenbank zu erstellen.
<Satorisanja> und da ist was von JBDC die Rede
<bekks> Es ändert nichts an den bisherigen Antworten.
<Satorisanja> das ist richtig bekks.
<bekks> Und wir bräuchten mal so ein Beispiel-SQL von Dir.
<Satorisanja> augenblick kommt in einigen Minuten.
<Satorisanja> geht nicht
<Satorisanja> General Error.
<Satorisanja> es kommt ne Filterabfrage, dann klicke ich auf ODF Batabase und... General Error erscheint.
<bekks> Also kannst du uns nicht mal ein Beispiel-SQL geben?
<Satorisanja> ich lese nochmal im Handbuch.
<Satorisanja> nein bekks tut mir leid.
<Satorisanja> aber ein Bildschirmfoto posten
<Satorisanja> HSQL steht da
<Satorisanja> Ich melde mich wieder wenn ich mich informiert habe.
<Satorisanja> ich habe zu hohe Erwartungen an mich selbst.
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-17
<jente> hallo! ist es möglich, in der .Xdefaults pfadangaben wie ~/pfad/datei oder $HOME/pfad/datei anzugeben?
<jente> .Xdefaults akzeptiert den absoluten pfad wie z.b. /home/user/pfad/datei, anderes aber nicht
<ppq> ~ und $HOME sind auch absolute pfade, sobald sie von der shell expandiert wurden. kommt wohl drauf an, wer oder was diese datei ausführt, das weiß ich grad nicht, und wann das passiert (nach dem login dürfte $HOME gesetzt sein)
<ppq> ich würd vorschlagen dass du es einfach mal ausprobierst :)
<jente> ich würde ja nicht fragen, hätte ich es schon probiert :)
<jente> ich meine nicht probiert
<jente> ich konnte dazu aber auch keine ressourcen im netz finden, ausser, dass nutzer den ausgeschriebenen pfad angeben
<jente> stimmt es, dass xdefaults von xressources abgelöst wird?
<sdx23> xrdb, ja.
<jente> hmm, xrdb scheint mit ~/... keine probleme zu haben.
<Alteisen> hm, mein gelegentliches Problem nach dem resume aus dem suspend scheint sich jetzt erledigt zu haben.
<Alteisen> tlp bleibt damit erstmal deaktiviert
<jente> kopiere ich .Xdefaults zu .Xresources, gehen zwar einige einstellungen verloren (z.b. schriftart und -größe) das probelm mit dem pfad ist aber behoben.
<jente> ich frage mal anders: wie/wo stellt ihr (system oder sitzungsweise) ein, welcher browser genutzt werden soll?
<dadrc> update-alternatives
<dadrc> www-browser und x-www-browser
<jente> dadrc: damit bin ich aber an ubuntu gebunden, oder? wenn ich die einstellungen aber auf andere rechner oder umgebungen transportieren will, muss ich dort die einstellungen wieder anpassen
<jente> bisher bin ich sehr gut gefahren, die angaben z.b. in .Xdefaults, .bashrc etc. anzugeben
<dadrc> jo, klar, das ist systemabhängig
<jente> schreibt update-alternatives die änderung in alle betroffenen dateien oder wird dort eine systemweite variable gesetzt?
<ppq> update-alternatives legt ja letztlich auch nur symlinks an. du könntest das auch tun, zb. in ~/bin, und das dem $PATH per bashrc sagen. man könnte sogar den symlink per bashrc erstellen lassen
<ppq> jente: das ist systemweit
<ppq> err, letzteres bashrc sollte .profile sein, ein mal reicht ja :)
<jente> ppq: symlinks wären kein problem, das war eigentlich auch das, was ich mit .Xdefaults machen wollte.
<ppq> achso
<ppq> wenn du es per .profile tust, geht $USER
<jente> ich habe unter ~/.bin/ diverse symlinks für allerlei programme oder einstellungen hinterlegt, die ich komfortabel ändern kann. die meisten programme kann ich auch dorthin umbiegen, nur .Xdefaults nicht
<jente> wie gesagt, .Xresources kann damit umgehen, müsste ich nur die einstellungen anpassen, die ich bisher unter .Xdefaults hatte
<apricot1> bin verwirrt! wollte über software-center phpmyadmin installieren. Bekomme die Meldung, dass  zuerst der 'apache' entfernt werden muss!! Was soll ich davon halten?
<deem> apricot1: welches paket vom apache muss denn genau entfernt werden?
<apricot1> apache2-mpm-worker steht kleingedruckt
<deem> apricot1: und welches soll statdessen installiert werden?
<apricot1> ich will kein Modul "statdessen" verwnden. Ich will phpmyadmin installieren.
<apricot1> software-center sagt nur "entfernen"
<deem> apricot1: führ mal bitte "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin" in einem terminal aus und nopaste die ausgabe hier
<apricot1> hm, scheint so als wollte apt-get da apache2-mpm-prefork installieren
<apricot1> aber apache2-mpm-worker will er auch da entfernen
<deem> dann ist das doch vollkommen legitim, was er da macht
<deem> ja. die beiden pakete conflicten auch gegeneinander
<dadrc> Kannst nur einen Worker installiert haben
<apricot1> ok - ich halt mir mal die Ohren zu und installier es so :)
<apricot1> oh je ... da hagelt es Fehlermeldungen. "Fwhlschlag beim Holen von http//..... konnte nicht aufgelöst werden"
<apricot1> ich mach mal nen apt-get update
<deem> apricot1: mein glaskugel ist leider in der werkstatt. wie wäre es mit einem nopaste stattdessen?
<deem> meine*
<apricot1> ich sitz hie an einem anderen PC
<deem> und der andere hat kein internet?
<apricot1> muss ich noch verkabeln ... moment
<deem> dann bekommt der logischerweiße auch keine pakete du nase :P
<deem> wenn der kein netz hat, wo soll er denn phpmyadmin herbekommen?
<apricot1> doch, hatte er eben scon
<apricot1> ganz blöd bin ich auch nicht
<apricot1> nur etwas ;)
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284857/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apricot1> Kommando zurück.... wahrscheinlich war tatsächlich der Stecker nicht richtig drin. 
<deem> mal von den fremdquellen abgesehen ist das mit sichehreit ein dns problem
<apricot1> blöd, wenn die Zungen an den STeckern immer abgebrochen sind
<apricot1> jetzt gehts
<deem> sehr schön =)
<apricot1> danke :)
<holgersson> Moin Leute
<holgersson> Ich hab hier von einem bekannten ein "Compaq Mini" Netbook bekommen, bei dem ich gefragt wurde, ob ich mal drüberschauen könnte, ob ich's WLAN einrichten kann.
<holgersson> Nun hab ich mir - weil ich das pw vergessen hab - ein root-PW gesetzt
<holgersson> Wie kann ich mich nun via GUI als root einloggen?
<holgersson> und ja, ich weiß, root=gott usw. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: gar nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: schlicht und ergreifend nicht vorgesehen.
<holgersson> ach mist
<holgersson> dann mach's quick'n'dirty :D
<LetoThe2nd> setz halt das userpw nei.
<LetoThe2nd> neu
<deem> holgersson: wenn du dem root user ein passwort setzen konntest, hättest du auch direkt deinem user ein neues settzen können
<holgersson> ja, aber mit sicherung der shadows
<LetoThe2nd> hä?
<LetoThe2nd> man passwd?
<holgersson> deem: nö, weil der user ja sein altes behalten soll
<holgersson> LetoThe2nd: cp shadows shadows.bak && passwd user meinpwisgeheim && $wlan-einrichten && mv shadows.bak shadows ;)
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: wems spass macht.
<holgersson> LetoThe2nd: ich hätt mir auch einfach das PW merken können, ich weiß ja ...
<ppq> gui-programme als root ist schonmal prinzipiell schlecht. in kontrollierten ausnahmefällen - paketverwaltung, dateimanager oder editor beispielsweise - mag das ja vorteile haben, aber ansonsten sollte man das definitiv lassen!
<deem> holgersson: neuen user anlegen mit sudo rechten und danach den user wieder löschen?
<holgersson> wozu, wenn der alte user selbst sudo rechte hat?
<deem> du weißt das passwort des alten users doch nicht
<holgersson> muss ich den login-manager neu starten, wenn ich mich als user einloggen will? oO
<holgersson> deem: ja, aber ich hab's jetzt einfach drübergesetzt
<deem> *kopf -> tisch* warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht? m(
<holgersson> da es eh nur ein bekannter ist, werd ich ihm sowieso empfehlen, dass nach meinem Support zu ändern
<holgersson> darüber kann man sich jetzt streiten :D
<Satorisanja> hallo Leute.
<Satorisanja> Ich habe das Handbuch von Libre Office Base gefunden.
<holgersson> woran könnte su user als root scheitern? Ich hab hier keyctl_search: Required key not available als Meldung
<holgersson> Hallo Satorisanja 
<holgersson> ah, ecryptfs-mount-private = encrypted home?
<Satorisanja> Hallo holgersson
<elmargol> ist dash teil von unity oder von gnome-shell?
<holgersson> afaik von unity
<Satorisanja> ich bin erstmal afk. aber gleich wieder da.
<Satorisanja> dann sage ich genaueres.
<holgersson> zumindest wird's ubuntuseitig immer wieder groß beworben, im Kontext Gnome hab ich es noch nicht gehört, elmargol 
<dadrc> dash ist unity
<Satorisanja> was wird beworben? Holgersson??
<holgersson> Satorisanja: Es ging um die Frage, ob dash Teil der GnomeShell oder Teil von Unity ist, woraufhin ich an den Fragenden geschrieben habe, dass ich Dash noch nie im Kontext Gnome3, sondern nur im Kontext Ubuntu (JETZT KOMMT DASH!) gehört hab.
<holgersson> Da ich persönlich kein Freund von Unity oder Gnome3 in Standardausführung bin, hab ich das vielleicht ein wenig ... überkritisch formuliert mit dem Bewerben - aber um meine DE-Einstellung soll es hier ja nicht gehen ;)
<holgersson> deem: Mal andersrum und ohne X: Wie heißt denn diese "proprietäre-Software-Installieren" gui - und gibt's die auch fürs tty?
<dadrc> holgersson, jockey. jockey-gtk für gui, jockey-text für cli
<holgersson> danke!
<holgersson> oha
<holgersson> ich hab hier ein *ganz anderes* problem...das Ding hat einen ethernet-Anschluß, es wird aber kein device gefunden oO
<holgersson> Gibt's bei ubuntu noch irgendwas, das ich bei LAN-Anschlüssen beachten muss?
<dadrc> Nö
<holgersson> dann isses kack-Hardware :D
<C_A_M> moin. ich habe probleme beim aktualisieren von ubuntu 12.04 in einer w7 vb. http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3046/75ciytth_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - 75ciytth.png (at s7.directupload.net)
<C_A_M> forenbeiträge haben mir leider nicht helfen können
<koegs> C_A_M: bitte die Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in ein nopaste
<chk> hallo
<chk> kann ich einen neuen benutzer anlegen, der eine bestimmte userid hat?
<dAnjou> chk: gegooglet?
<koegs> chk: man adduser
<chk> aja danke
<dAnjou> sind wir kein ersatz für ;)
<chk> sorry :)
<C_A_M> nummer 1: http://pastebin.com/NQmGtuZN
<kubine> Title: ubuntu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<C_A_M> nummer 2 : http://pastebin.com/Yv3ZHLrG
<kubine> Title: claas@claas:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade [sudo] password for claas: Paketlist - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> C_A_M: mein erster Ansatz wäre erstmal auf die internationalen Server umzustellen, mit den deutschen habe ich immer wieder probleme
<C_A_M> aha, bisher habe ich damit nie probleme gehabt. nur in der VB aufm netbook funktioniert es seit einer kleinen Weile nicht mehr. wie stellt man das um?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<kubine> Title: Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> dort kannst du auch den server auswöhlen
<C_A_M> danke
<holgersson> re, thx für Eure Hilfe und bye :)
<olli__> Hallo!
<olli__> gibt es eine sinnvolle möglichkeit ubuntu zu installieren, ohne dabei einen cd-rohling zu verbraten?
<koegs> olli__: per USB-Stick z.B.
<olli__> koegs: und was lade ich dann runter? das cd-image? fütter mich mal mit nem stichwort für google, bitte
<koegs> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<kubine> Title: Try Ubuntu before you install | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<olli__> koegs: kubine danke :)
<Michi4300> Mein PC(precise) braucht oft Ewigkeiten, um sich via LAN mit dem Router zu verbinden. Mein Laptop(precise) hat dieses Problem nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<hdp> Mieser Treiber/Karte. Habe ich mit einem Realdreck Gerät hier auch.
<Michi4300> Das Problem besteht erst seit 2 -3 Wochen. Die Ubuntu Installation ist aber schon ca. 4-5 Monate alt.
<zampano_> Apache funktioniert nicht. Standardinstallation.Status: Apache2 is running (pid11974). DocumentRoot ist: /var/www. Test-HTML-Datei st vorhanden (It works). Bei Aufruf http://localhost (oder 127.0.0.1) kommt: 'Unable to connect - can't establish a connection to the server at localhost'
<dadrc> was sagtn `a2ensite default`?
<zampano_> Site default already enabled
<dadrc> schade, wär so einfach gewesen
<zampano_> aber netstat -nlp zeigt kein apache
<zampano_> ps ax zeigt apache
<dadrc> sudo service apache2 restart
<zampano_> dadrc, das ändert nix
<dadrc> keine fehlermeldung oder so?
<zampano_> * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                                         ... waiting                                             [ OK ]
<dadrc> dann guck mal in /var/log/
<dadrc> Irgendwo müsste ja 'ne Logdatei rumfliegen, httpd.log oder apache2.log
<k1l_> gehts denn mit der ip vom rechner?
<zampano_> nein 127.0.0.1 geht auch nicht
<zampano_> 192.168.1.111 auch nicht
<zampano_> port 80 ist eingetragen
<zampano_> anscheinend fährt apache direkt nach dem Start wieder runter  .. obwohl apache2 status 'running' zeigt
<zampano_> im error.log: [Wed Oct 17 17:25:52 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<zampano_> [Wed Oct 17 17:25:53 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<zampano_> ahh.. das war der restart
<zampano_> log verzeichnisse musste ich auch manuell anlegen
<zampano_> und gemault hat apache, weil er keinen FQDN für den server hatte
<dadrc> Lad mal das Log hoch, dann können wir uns das mal angucken
<zampano_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285233/    -   nur im error.log steht was. access.log und other_vhost_access.log sind leer.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> bisschen eintönig
<zampano_> ja
<dadrc> Irgendwas mit iptables rumgespielt?
<zampano_> nein
<zampano_> ist ne Neuinstllation
<dadrc> zampano_, dann würd ich mal versuchen, den Apache direkt in 'nem Terminal im Debugmodus zu starten
<dadrc> also mit -X
<zampano_> ok
<zampano_> habs - Dummheitsfehler. In der ports.conf stand noch listen 8080  :-(
<koegs> ist ja nix neues :)
<mcnesium> warum wird denn das paket mpd in den repos nicht aktualisiert? 
<mcnesium> seit januar gibs 0.17, und selbst in quantal ist nur 0.16.5 drin
<mus4> Hallo, die Festplatte meine Ubuntu Notebooks rattert ohne Ende obwohl nichts gemacht wird. Wie finde ich heraus welche Software der Übeltäter ist?
<mcnesium> und in #mpd will man keinen support mehr für versionen unter 0.17.1 geben :/
<ppq> mcnesium: in universe liegen oft nur (z.t. ur-)alte versionen
<dadrc> mcnesium, sowas musste den Maintainer fragen, wahrscheinlich hat einfach keiner Lust, das Paket zu betreuen
<dadrc> mus4, iotop
<mcnesium> ppq: das paket gibs generell nur in universe
<mcnesium> dadrc: war auch nicht als vorwurf gemeint
<ppq> mcnesium: ha
<ppq> * ja
<ppq> bau es halt selbst und installier es mit hilfe von checkinstall 
<ppq> oder guck dich nach einem ppa um
<mcnesium> hm na das is mir immer nich geheuer
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/mpd-trunk zB
<kubine> Title: MPD Trunk : “GMPC Trunk” team (at launchpad.net)
<dadrc> die bauen git-versionen
<dadrc> Und hier sind die Stable-Versionen: https://launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/mpd-stable
<kubine> Title: MPD Stable : “GMPC Trunk” team (at launchpad.net)
<dadrc> 17.1 für precise
<mus4> Hallo, ich benutze einen UMTS Stick. Gibt es ein Tool mit dem es möglich ist den Traffic zu messen der da täglich durchgeht, somit ein bisschen den Überblick behalten?
<ring1> mus4, vielleicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UMTSmon
<kubine> Title: UMTSmon › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> hi
<mus4> ring1 umtsmon erkennt meinen umtsstick nicht
<mus4> gibts ein alternatives tool für meinen zweck?
<ring1> mus4, gute frage :)
<ring2> mus4, vielleicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vodafone_Mobile_Connect
<kubine> Title: Vodafone Mobile Connect › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring2> mus4, hier gibts noch software empfehlungen, hab ich alle aber nicht getestet: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mobiler_Datentransfer/UMTS-Checkliste#Treiber-Software
<kubine> Title: UMTS-Checkliste › Mobiler Datentransfer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mus4> hab was gefunden, vnstat
<FUZxxl> Weiß jemand, um wieviel Uhr 12.10 freigegeben wird? In #ubuntu-de-offtopic werde ich ignoriert.
<ring2> FUZxxl, hier auch. 12.10 wird in #ubuntu-de+1 diskutiert
<k1l_> FUZxxl: wie immer später nachmittag/abend oder noch später
<FUZxxl> ok
<FUZxxl> Danke!
<ring2> musca, gut. ist zwar nicht umts spezifisch, aber hauptsache du bist glücklich ;)
<PBeck> hi
<evensis> hallo
<evensis> ich habe eine Frage
<ppq> hallo evensis 
<ppq> schieß los
<ring1> evensis, dann schieß los
<evensis> hi ring1 :D
<ring1> ppq, o/
<ppq> \o
<evensis> unzwar geht es darum ob ihr es wisst oder nicht programmiere ich in Windows mit c++
<evensis> nun habe ich folgendes problem unzwar gint es ja die windows.h
<evensis> gibt es dazu eine Alternative bei Linux
<evensis> hat jemand eine Antwort ?
<Fuchs> evensis: was davon brauchst Du denn? 
<Fuchs> evensis: also was willst Du machen? 
<evensis> sorry vielleicht ist die Frage nicht so gelungen
<Fuchs> IPC? Graphikzeugs?
<evensis> ich habe in meinen Codes die Windows.h includiert 
<evensis> da ist ein befehl den ich brauche unzwar system"";
<Fuchs> Ja, das glaube ich Dir ja, die Frage ist, was daraus Du wirklich brauchst
<evensis> system("");
<evensis> ja gibt es einen system befehl in linux bibliotheken
<Fuchs> der fuehrt Befehle aus, habe ich das richtig im Kopf? 
<evensis> was ich aus der windows.h brauche ist lediglich die system("pause");
<evensis> und system("cls");
<Fuchs> cls gibt es so eh nicht, das ist je nach terminal ein clear. 
<evensis> ok
<Fuchs> und was Du suchst ist sleep und http://stackoverflow.com/questions/671461/how-can-i-execute-external-commands-in-c-linux  << das fuer externe Befehle. 
<kubine> Title: How can I execute external commands in C++/Linux? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<Fuchs> (fuer sleep gibt es C-seitige Loesungen, das sollte man nicht extern machen) 
<evensis> was wäre denn ein Linux Befehl für system("pause");
<Fuchs> nimm Cs sleep. Wenn ich "pause" von Windows richtig in Erinnerung habe als "warte so und so lange". Wenn Du auf einen keypress wartest, dann gibt es andere Loesungen, 
<Fuchs> aber dafuer ist der Kanal hier nicht wirklich der richtige, 
<Fuchs> da empfehle ich Dir einen C- oder Programmierkanal 
<evensis> was ist der Programmierer kanal
<Fuchs> also ##programming zum Bleistift (englisch), andere Kanaele kannst Du mit alis suchen, siehe  /msg alis help list 
<evensis> ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe
<evensis> nein Keypress weiss ich ja das wäre cin.get();
<evensis> leute die bei #programming sind unfähig 
<mus4> Hallo, ich habe auf einem externen rootserver ziproxy am laufen, welcher mir Traffic komprimieren soll. Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz ordentlich. Probleme gibts bei jpg Bildern. Kleine Bilder komprimiert er ziemlich gut, aber große Bilder mit >=1mb rührt er nicht an. Wie kann ich das ändern?
<TheInfinity> mus4: schon mal die config durchgeschaut?
<TheInfinity> mus4: vermute ja dass das dort zu finden ist
<TheInfinity> mus4: auch wenn ich die software selbst nicht finde
<TheInfinity> *kenne
<TheInfinity> und die website mit "Available in Ubuntu 9" wirkt auch net sonderlich vertrauenserweckend ;)
<mus4> hm ich habs normal über apt installiert
<mus4> ja, die config ist ziemlich groß, aber hab auf den ersten blick kein dateigrößen limit gefunden
<bekks> mus4: Was ist denn das für ein Ubuntu auf deinem root-Server?
<mus4> bekks: 12.04
<salamie> hi, ich hab ein problem beim einrichten von smbldap-tools unter 12.04 und bekomme bei smbtools-populate ganz viele "failed to add entry: modifications require authentication at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 500." bzw bei adduser dann "Failed to search sambaUnixIdPool to get next uidNumber: No such object at /usr/share/perl5/smbldap_tools.pm line 1198." - die config hab ich über die beispielconfig dateien angelegt, da es ja auch kein config-skript 
<Daphko> Hallo
<Daphko> Kann mir jemand bei Server Sicherheit weiterhelfen!?
<Daphko> keiner im Channel ?
<vectory> Daphko: kaum einer
<vectory> wenne des englischen maechtig bist geh zu #ubuntu-server
<Daphko> ja okay
<Daphko> danke ich versuch es mal dort;)
<MisterX> moin
<MisterX> ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass skype (war klar, microsoft… *grml*) einige fenster außerhalb meines anzeigebereichs rendert. nutze zwei monitore mit xubuntu; der eine ist kleiner als der linke und deshalb wird ein teilbereich nicht angezeigt. graka ist eine nvidia
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-18
<Loetmichel> mornin'
<apricot1> Hab ein Problem mit *verschwindenden* Ordnern. Log-Ordner+File von Apache2. Musste ich erst manuell anlegen (als root). Nach Neustart des Rechners sind Ordner und log-files wieder verschwunden!!
<apricot1> Kommando zurück :) habs schon gefunden. Hatte Temp Verzeichnisse und /var/log ins RAM gelegt. Muss ich noch im Apache anpassen.  :)
<apricot1> nochmal Apache2: Wo wird beim Start die Systemvariable für die log-Dateien festgelegt? ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log
<apricot1> ok, habs gefunden... steht in /etc/apache2/envvars - wie ist die Syntax, um jetzt ein /var/log/apache2 im RAM anzusprechen?
<sdx23> apricot1: Warum legst du den Kram überhaupt in den Ram?
<apricot1> export APACHE_LOG_DIR=/var/log/apache2$SUFFIX - muss auf /var/log im RAM zeigen
<apricot1> sdx23, um die SSD zu entlasten
<apricot1> sdx23, und wegen mehr speed
<sdx23> apricot1: Das dürfte beides den Aufwand nicht wert sein.
<apricot1> naja ständige Schreibzugriffe auf ne SSD sind nicht gut für die Haltbarkeit
<sdx23> aktuelle SSDs bekommst du nicht kaputtgeschrieben. Ich hab hier ein System mit ner CF-Card laufen, die hat kein wearleveling, garbage collection oder sonstwas - tut nach 4 Jahren trotzdem noch ohne Probleme.
<sdx23> Aber wird wohl Offtopic. Wie gesagt, ich halte das für übertriebenen Aufwand. Sonst: Mach dir ein Skript, was Verzeichnissstrukturen sinnvoll generiert.
<apricot1> schön schön, aber der Platz ist beschränkt. Da will ich das nicht für tmp Dateien und logs verschwenden
<apricot1> ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, wie die Pfade in dem tmpfs zu adressieren sind - die Syntax für: export APACHE_LOG_DIR=/var/log/apache2$SUFFIX
<sdx23> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/logs.html
<apricot1> der Apache ist kein Produktivsystem in einer Firma. Er dient zu Entwicklungs- und Testzwecken
<apricot1> danke
<sdx23> (was für ein Dateisystem drunter liegt, ist dem egal - nur dafür sorgen, dass es schon gemountet ist, sobald's startet)
<apricot1> hab ich in der fstab - tmpfs	/var/log	tmpfs	noexec,nodev,nosuid	0	0
<apricot1> sdx23, der link beantwortet meine Frage nicht
<apricot1> wie adressiere/referenziere ich ein temp-Verzeichnis in einer RAM-Disk
<sdx23> wie geschrieben 12:02:34 <+          sdx23> (was für ein Dateisystem drunter liegt, ist dem egal - nur dafür sorgen, dass es schon gemountet ist, sobald's startet)
<sdx23> i.e. du gibst den Pfad davon an.
<apricot1> also ist nach fstab: tmpfs	/tmp		tmpfs	nosuid,size=2G		0	0 - der Eintrag  /tmp automatisch im RAM ?!
<apricot1> un für apache wird der Zusatzeintrag genügen:  tmpfs	/var/log/apache2		tmpfs	nosuid,size=2G		0	0
<sdx23> → http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount 
<apricot1> ohne size=2G
<sdx23> Man beachte insbesondere, dass der Mountpoint existieren muss.
<apricot1> ok, danke
<ring0> iirc ohne extra option nimmt tmpfs 50% des verfügbaren speichers
<freemoser> hi wollte fragen ob heute der release von ubuntu 12.10 ist?
<dadrc> ja
<freemoser> okay also kommt es im laufe des tages noch :D 
<dadrc> ja
<freemoser> merci 
<k1l_> freemoser: bedenk nur die zeitzonen :)
<k1l_> unser abend ist nicht überall abend
<dadrc> wenn du es genau mitkriegen willst, #ubuntu-release-party 
<freemoser> k1l_: ist ubuntus "hauptzentrale" nicht in london? 
<freemoser> dadrc: danke
<k1l_> freemoser: lies mal das topic vom release channel :)
<freemoser> k1l_: ah^^
<freemoser> k1l_: dann wird noch geduldig gewartet :D
<maredebianum> Moin, ein [HDMI] Monitor in zwei-Monitor-setup tut seit heute nicht mehr (Monitor selbst scheint OK), wie geht man da ran? .xsession-errors nennt das Gerät mit (null), hwinfo --gfx kennt nur noch den vga (der zweite, der tut, aber mit HAL errors). DDE scheint aber noch zu gehen, da die Einstellungen noch auf den zwei-Bilschirm-Betrieb wechseln, wenn der Monitor Strom bekommt.
<dadrc> Spontan klingt das eher so, als würde die Grafikkarte das nicht erkennen.
<geser> falls man auch ein Windows installiert hat, kann man auch mal schauen ob es in Windows noch funtioniert (vorausgesetzt es hat vorher funktioniert) oder ob das doch eher ein Hardwaredefekt ist, wenn es dort auch nicht mehr geht
<maredebianum> Korrektur, Anschluß ist DisplayPort (mit DVI-Adapter), Kartentyp kriege ich gerade nicht raus. Evtl. die ist abgeraucht, wenn ich die Auflösung ändere (z.B. 800x600), zeigt der Monitor eine verrauschte blaue Farbe (vertikale Streifen)
<maredebianum> undich habe kein Windows hier
<dadrc> sudo lshw -class display
<maredebianum> VGA,  "2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller", intel
<dadrc> Irgendwelche Updates gemacht?
<maredebianum> Updates: immer ;) Schaue mal nach. Hm, gerade wurde auf den Streifen unter falscher Auflösung mit "detect displays" das Overlay halbwegs richtig angezeigt. Da geht noch was...
<maredebianum> mesa, kernel, libc sind seit heute upgedated, das Problem gab es aber schon vor dem Update.
<maredebianum> Ich versuch's gerade noch mal mit restart (alter kernel etc.), bis später
<maredebianum> hallo nochmal, das Monitorproblem hat den reboot leider überlebt, auch mit dem vorigen Kernel das gleiche 'BIld'
<dadrc> Ich weiß nicht, ich tippe auf Hardwaremacke
<maredebianum> hm, ich tippe auch  auf hardware, ein letzter Versuch richtung Software wäre ein downgrade der Pakete von heute, wie geht denn das? Nur mit dpkg -i archives/bla.deb, sofern dort noch vorhanden? Sind viele, vielleicht gehts einfacher?
<dadrc> maredebianum, alte Versionen kriegste sonst auch auf launchpad
<apricot1> ich versuche ein PCI SmartlinkFaxModem zu installieren. Finde aber keine Infos dazu bei ubuntuusers. lspci sagt: 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<apricot1> ph sorry
<apricot1> lspci: 02:06.0 MicroChannel bridge: Smart Link Ltd. SmartPCI2800 V.92 PCI Soft DFT (rev 02)
<maredebianum> Hm, alle einzeln raussuchen? Es scheint nix praktikables zu geben, außer dpkg.log
<maredebianum> grep '2012-10-18.*upgrade' /var/log/dpkg.log| awk '{print $4"="$5}'| xargs aptitude install
<maredebianum> geht teilweise ;)
<dadrc> apricot1, was genau ist denn das Problem? Erkannt wird das Modem ja anscheinend
<apricot1> wie bekomme ich das Ding zum laufen? Dial-ppp erkennt es jedenfalls nicht - kein modem erkannt. Auch  /dev/modem gibt es nicht
<dadrc> Was sagt denn dmesg beim Anstecken?
<apricot1> Anstecken? Das ist ein PCI Modem !
<apricot1> 02:06.0 MicroChannel bridge: Smart Link Ltd. SmartPCI2800 V.92 PCI Soft DFT (rev 02)
<apricot1> sagt: lspci
<dadrc> Sollte trotzdem in dmesg auftauchen, dann eben beim Booten
<jokrebel> apricot1: Kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Analog_faxen ?
<apricot1> ich probiers mal - danke...
<apricot1> eigentlich will ich das modem zum telefonieren benutzen - mit headset vom PC über die analoge Telefonleitung (Flatrate)
<jokrebel> apricot1: IMHO sind Modems für sowas nicht gedacht. (Stichwort: Modulation Demodulation = Umwandlung von digitalen Signale (Faxnachricht; Einwahl bei einem Gegenmodem) durch umwandlung in analogsignale (Töne) durch ne Telefonleitung zu bringen.
<LetoThe2nd> würde mich auch wundern wenn diese lustigen windowsmodems ohne hardwarehack zum telefonieren geeignet wären.
<apricot1> jokrebel, diese modem soll all das können - ist als Voice-Fax-Modem klassifiziert
<jokrebel> apricot1: Hat es mehrere Steckplätze?
<apricot1> ja - 1xmodem 1xphone
<jokrebel> apricot1: Dann schließ am Phone-Port ein Telefon mit Headset an. _Das_ ist dann die Voice-Funktion ;-)
<jokrebel> apricot1: Klingt mir schlicht nach nem Fax-Modem das halt eine Fax-Weiche eingebaut hat.
<apricot1> ja aber in Dial-ppp wird das modem nicht erkannt - no such device /dev/modem
<apricot1> das modem ist explizit voice-fähig !! Telefonieren 
<apricot1> das problem ist nicht die voice Fähigeit. Es ist einfach im System nicht vorhanden. Sollte doch in /dev/modem erscheinen
<jokrebel> apricot1: Ja - über den Phone-Steckplatz! Ein reines Fax-Modem hat den nicht <g>
<jokrebel> apricot1: Das wäre dann eine weiter Hürde die zu nehmen wäre, damit Du vom PC aus Faxen und Modem-Modem-Konnektions aufzubauen...
<apricot1> Gnome-PPP erkennt gar kein Modem - auch nach klick auf 'Erkennen' nicht
<dadrc> Die sind auch nicht für Analogmodems, sondern für DSL-Modems.
<apricot1> hab schon sl-modem-daemon installiert
<apricot1> auch efax erkennt es nicht
<apricot1> dadrc, was ist für DSL-Modems?
<dadrc> das ganze -PPP-Zeugs
<jokrebel> jo
<apricot1> Gnome-PPP ist zum telefonieren und bietet ausdrücklich Analogmodems an
<dadrc> Description: modem internet connection tool for the GNOME Desktop
<apricot1> heureka :) ich glaub ich habs. ich darf nicht /dev/modem auswählen sondern /dev/ttyS0
<dadrc> Außerdem nur ein Frontend für wvdial
<apricot1> in Gnome-PPP
<jokrebel> apricot1: Steht auch so ähnlich in meinem allerersten Link 
<apricot1> echt ... *schäm*
<jokrebel> …oO( hatte ich nicht geschrieben, vielleicht ist das Device falsch? )
<ASA> 'nabend
<ASA> kurze frage die bestimmt schon zzig mal gestellt wurde :) muss man, wenn man eine beta von 12.10 installiert hatt, nach erscheinen der final neu installieren oder wird automatisch per apt-get upgrade auf die final erneuert?
<jokrebel> ASA: Es wird automatisch per upgrade zur Finalen
<k1l_> sie wird automatisch mit den updates zu der final. man muss aber noch 3mal im kreis laufen um den beta-gott zu besämpftigen weil man so ungeduldig war :)
<ASA> aha, fein. danke. wenn es hilft, renne ich auch vier mal im kreis :)
<andi> Hi
<andi> Ich hab hier einen Brother P-Touch 1230PC und würde den gerne per cups ans labeln (drucken) bringen.
<andi> Das ist ein Labeldrucker und ich weiß, dass das läuft, die frage ist wie. Auf der Arbeit haben wir das Ding auch, da tut das mit dem generic text-only printer driver.
<ASA> jetzt habe ich noch ein kleines problem, auf dem rechner ist ubuntu 11.04 auf sdc1 und 12.10 auf sdc2, grub ist im MBR von sda, grub vervendet immer die grub.cfg auf sdc1. ist natuerlich etwas umstaendlich wenn 12.10 ein kernel update macht.
<andi> Eingetragen hab ich ihn als Gerät usb://Brother/PT-1230PC. Kann mir wer sagen wie man auf gewöhntlich Art und Weise ohne raten auf diesen Devicestring für cups kommt?
<ASA> muss dann immer erst unter 11.04 ein update-grub durchfuehren.
<ASA> wie bringe ich grub bei, dass er sdc2 nehmen soll?
<ASA> andi, schau mal hier -> http://apz.fi/blabel
<andi> Ja, das hab ich schon. Der greift auch auf das Cups subsystem zurück.
<Maulwurf> ist 12.10 als iso schon irgendwo auf der homepage zu finden?
<k1l_> Maulwurf: nein
<k1l_> Maulwurf: du kannst genauso warten wie der rest, bis die server alle gesynct sind :)
<Maulwurf> ach verdammt - ich aktualisier schon seit ewigkeiten alle paar minuten
<Maulwurf> :)
<k1l_> Maulwurf: in #ubuntu-release-party  wird es zuerst bekannt gegeben
<Maulwurf> k, danke
<Maulwurf> wenns rauskommt, wartet alle mal bitte 20 min mit dem Download. Ich möchte nicht, dass deren Server hart arbeiten müssen und ich deswegen länger warten muss ;)
<jokrebel> !ot > Maulwurf 
<maze-m> moinsen! bekomm bei einem apt-get -f install folgende Meldung ---> http://pastie.org/5079572
<maze-m> weiß nicht so wirklich, was ich da machen kann, da /usr nicht wirklich voll ist.....
<Antiqua> maze-m, zeige mal:  df -h
<jokrebel> maze-m: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar sagt doch nicht explizit, dass /usr voll ist.
<maze-m> Antiqua:  http://pastie.org/5079594
<maze-m> jokrebel: ne, aber auf / müsste es eigentlich auch noch reichen....
<jokrebel> maze-m: vielleicht passts ja in /boot nicht mehr rein?
<maze-m> jokrebel: na ja, hat sonst aber auch immer gepasst!
<jokrebel> maze-m: 42 MB verfügbar ist je nicht _so_ die Masse.
<maze-m> jokrebel: und ich hab da schon den aktuellen kernel gelöscht
<jokrebel> maze-m: Boot wird immer voller, da alte Kenel nicht automatisch entfernt werden.
<maze-m> mach' ich halt immer so, bevor ich da neue kernel reinpack......
<maze-m> jokrebel: jo, ich weiß ^^
<jokrebel> maze-m: Warum entfernt man den _aktuellen_ Kernel?
<maze-m> jokrebel: weil ich nen neueren installier über apt-get upgrade....
<jokrebel> maze-m: Und auch Kernel können (tun es vielleicht sogar sicher?) größer werden als der Vorgänger. Deine "Sparmaßnahme" für /boot ist schon sehr groß bei 7 GB
<jokrebel> maze-m: Man sollte IMHO immer wenigsten _einen_ älteren auch noch als Fallback haben.
<maze-m> jokrebel: na ja, is'n ziemliches altes netbook mit ner 8gb ssd ;)
<jokrebel> maze-m: Schon allein, weil danach ja ein Neustart nötig ist und wenn dann der Neueste nicht geht stehst erstmal doof da. Dringender Rat: Mach die /boot-Partition größer.
<jokrebel> maze-m: Du hast auf der anderen Partition fast 6GB frei!
<jokrebel> Da wird man doch aus den 0,05 GB für /boot wenigstens 0,5 oder 1 GB machen können.
<jokrebel> maze-m: Hättes halt /boot einfach nicht ausgelagert. Und auch in alte Geräte kann man größere Festplatten reinbauen.
<jokrebel> maze-m: Und selbst in minimalistischer Ausführung wird in Wikis zu mindestens 150 MB geraten.
<maze-m> jokrebel: ja okay, aber was kann ich denn nu machen? ich mein, das system läuft so seit ca. 2Jahren.... da kann's doch nicht sein, dass der Kernel auf einmal sooo groß geworden is.....
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Es kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass der User so unendlich wenig Platz für /boot vorsieht. :)
<maze-m> jokrebel: und wo hab ich denn 6gb frei?
<jokrebel> maze-m: Wenn von mindestens 150 MB die Rede ist Du aber meinst mit 54 MB auskommen zu müssen kann das schon sein, doch.
<maze-m> okay, dann mal anders.... was würdet ihr mir nun raten, was ich machen kann?
<maze-m> neu aufsetzen?
<jokrebel> maze-m: http://pastie.org/5079594 Zeile 2?
<maze-m> jokrebel: da steht, 892MB VERFÜGBAR......
<jokrebel> jo - sorry mein Fehler
<bekks> maze-m: Jo, neu aufsetzen. Oder gparted benutzen.
<jokrebel> sorry, muss leider für n Stündchen weg
<bekks> Und dann /boot auf mind. 500M aufblasen, damit man Ruhe hat.
<bekks> maze-m: Ist das tatsächlich nur eine 10GB Platte?
<maze-m> bekks: okay, is ja nicht schlimm.... aber kannst mir ne schlankere Version von ubuntu empfehlen?
<maze-m> bekks: na ja, is'n asus eepc 900A
<jokrebel> maze-m: Der Kernel wird dadurch wohl nicht keiner.
<maze-m> bekks: der hat ne superkleine platte drin....
<maze-m> jokrebel: ne, aber das system insgesamt performanter, weil's doch weniger resourcen frisst, würd ich sagen....
<maredebianum> [solved] Monitor Problem gelöst: *triple* check the cable 8-)
<bekks> maze-m: ??
<maze-m> bekks: hattest du noch was geschrieben?
<bekks> Ich hatte "??" geschrieben, auf deinen Satz "ne, aber das system insgesamt performanter, weil's doch weniger resourcen frisst, würd ich sagen...."
<maze-m> achsoo
<maze-m> bekks: ich denk halt nur, dass 1GB arbeitsspeicher nen bischen wenig sind und ich würd mir daher halt ne distribution bzw. version von ubuntu installieren, welche vielleicht nicht gnome als desktop hat....
<bekks> Und was hat das mit der echt kleinen Festplatte zu tun? :)
<ppq> hab ein problem mit octave. wenn ich folgende befehle http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Octave#Graphische-Ausgabe (rechts das 3d-ding) in die octave-konsole tippe, funktioniert das. wenn ich die befehle in eine textdatei packe und mit 'octave test.m' aufrufe, kommt kein gnuplot-fenster und auch keine hilfreichen ausgaben. was mach ich falsch?
<maze-m> bekks: na ja, nichts ^^
<maze-m> bekks: aber wenn ich das schonmal neu aufsetz, dann kann ich mir ja auch gleich über sowas gedanken machen ;)
<Minipluto> ppq: ich würde mal sagen weil octave dann sofort wieder beendet wird. Normalerweise würde man octave starten und dort in der Sitzung dann "test" eintippen
<ppq> Minipluto: joa.. geht das per cli nicht? laut manpage müsste es eigentlich
<maze-m> was könnt ihr mir da denn als Alternative empfehlen?
<ppq> äh, laut --help
<Minipluto> ppq: hmm mit --persist gehts immerhin halb
<ppq> Minipluto: hintergrund ist, dass ich wie hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Octave#Aufruf-durch-gedit octave aus gedit heraus starten will - das dortige "skript" zum starten verhält sich aber genau so
<maredebianum> ppq: du müsstest die grafik wohl irgendwo ausgeben (Datei?)
<TheInfinity> hmm. ich habe hier einen 32bit druckertreiber für ein 64bit ubuntu server 12.04. wie nutze ich den treiber am dümmsten?
<Minipluto> ppq: also es scheint nicht nur bloß daran zu liegen, dass er octave sofort wieder beendet weil wemm na noch ein input('bla') ans Ende der m-file schreibt, taucht trotzdem kein Fenster auf
<TheInfinity> ist ein dell 1320c
<Minipluto> wemm na = wenn man da
<ppq> Minipluto: übrigens: wenn ich dem skript am ende ein "exit" anhänge geht es auch mit --persist nicht per cli
<maze-m> was könnt ihr denn für ne schlanke alternative zu ubuntu empfehlen?
<ppq> ohne schon, dann bleibt es aber offen
<ppq> merkwürdig. dann muss ich wohl die skripte weiter in der octave-konsole ausführen. auch kein drama
<beaver74_> maze-m, lubuntu.. um bei Ubuntu zu bleiben .. also die LXDE Oberfläche
<maze-m> beaver74_: okay, die würde dann auch auf'm alten netbook laufen?
<beaver74_> maze-m, oder xubuntu.. das musst du entscheiden. LXDE ist aber nochmal gehörig kleiner als Xfce
<maze-m> beaver74_: ah, seh gerade ^^
<beaver74_> maze-m, würde sie, ja
<maze-m> beaver74_: okay, aber firefox etc. gibt's auch für lubuntu?
<beaver74_> maze-m, der Kernel, wie schon gesagt, würde ja der selbe bleiben
<beaver74_> klar
<maze-m> beaver74_: okay, super
<maze-m> beaver74_: dann probier ich das mal
<beaver74_> maze-m, würde ich an deiner Stelle auch versuchen (!GB RAM)
<beaver74_> 1
<maze-m> beaver74_: jo, danke :)
<beaver74_> maze-m, gerne :) und /boot würde ich 200MB wählen.. passt eigentlich immer gut
<maze-m> beaver74_: :P :D
<ring2> beaver74_, reicht hier auch
<beaver74_> ja, locker
<maze-m> beaver74_: ja, hab ja auch schon haue bekommen sozusagen ^^
<beaver74_> habs gelesen ;)
<ring2> maze-m, wieso hast du /boot überhaupt separat? irgendein grund?
<maze-m> ring2: weiß auch nicht.... ist bei mir nach ner suse-installation so gewachsen......
<ring2> maze-m, wenn du nämlich keinen grund hast, verzichte doch einfach darauf. dann ist das problem mit der zu kleinen boot-partition für immer aus der welt :)
* k1l_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 12.10 ist da!
<Minipluto> ppq: hab noch ein bisschen rumprobiert aber bekomme es auch nicht besser hin. Vielleicht ist noch eine Möglichkeit, die Ausgabe in einer .mat (sofern das bei Octave so heißt) auf der Platte zu speichern und dann über das gedit Script anschließend gnuplot mit dieser Datei auszuführen
<maze-m> ring2: ja, stimmt auch wieder....
<maze-m> ring2: aber eigentlich sagt man doch immer /boot-, swap- und root-Partition......
<ring2> maze-m, sagt man nicht
<maze-m> ring2: okay... so kenn ich das zumindest....
<maredebianum> ppq: vielleicht so: print -dpdf test.pdf; input("press return"); quit()
<ring2> maze-m, eher root, home und swap. das ist die gängige variante. boot kommt darin nicht vor
<maze-m> ring2: okay....
<ring2> maze-m, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<beaver74_> maze-m, /home wäre sinnvoll
<maze-m> okay, dann werd ich das sonst gleich mal so partitionieren....
<ppq> maredebianum: wow, das geht - es wird zumindest kurz das gnuplot fenster angezeigt. aber dann schließt es sich und es kommt "press returnerror: input: reading user-input failed!"
<maze-m> aber wieso macht man denn ne eigene /home-Partition?
<beaver74_> maze-m, um seine persönlichen Nutzdaten von / zu trennen
<ring2> maze-m, damit man neuinstallieren kann und sein persönlichen daten noch hat
<maze-m> okay, das leuchtet mir ein ^^
<ring2> maze-m, wenn du aber wirklich nur 8gb insgesamt hast, würde ich vielleicht auch von der einer separaten home partition absehen. nicht, dass du eins von beiden zu groß/klein machst und wieder das gleiche wie bei der boot-partition dabei rauskommt im ergebnis ;)
<maredebianum> ppq: pause() geht auch
<Minipluto> ppq: probier mal pause() ;)
<maze-m> ring2: ja, macht sinn!
<ppq> maredebianum, Minipluto: damit verschwindet das gnuplot fenster sofort, man sieht es aber kurz. :D
<beaver74_> maze-m, oder lager /home auf einen Stick oder SD-Karte aus .. falls der Slot vorhanden ist
<maredebianum> ppq: wie rufst du das denn jetzt genau auf, irgendwo wo es kein terminal input gibt?
<beaver74_> maze-m, kann man auch schön nachträglich erledigen.. muss jetzt nicht mal eingeplant werden
<ppq> maredebianum: mit "octave -q --persist" als befehl in diesem fenster da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Octave#Aufruf-durch-gedit - mit der variable $GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_NAME hintendran habe ich es natürlich auch schon probiert, geht ebensowenig
<beaver74_> maze-m, wäre auf deiner Kiste sinnvoll.. habe ich hier auch vor, hab den 701 mit 4GB SSD ;)
<maze-m> beaver74_: oooh man, das' ja noch süßer :D :)
<beaver74_> :) joa
<maze-m> beaver74_: ja, aber ich will denn eigenltich auch nur noch nutzen, um mal im bett was im internet zu checken ;)
<maze-m> beaver74_: von daher ist's egal....
<beaver74_> ok
<Minipluto> ppq: versuch in gedit mal „gnome-terminal -e "octave $GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_NAME" “ und in der m-file noch das pause() am Ende.
<leszek> hi
<ppq> Minipluto: super, das geht :) mit xfce4-terminal
<ppq> vielen dank, Minipluto und maredebianum 
<noobster> hi, recht es wenn ich "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" machen (gnome shell für 12.10) oder muss ich die repos hinzufügen?
<jokrebel> noobster: Was hast Du vor?
<noobster> jokrebel: ich will gnome shell anstatt unity
<noobster> einfach gnome shell nachinstallieren ohne irgendwelche extra repositories?
<jokrebel> noobster: Ich mag Unity inzwischen, Deine Frage sollte aber in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Shell beantwortet werden.
<noobster> danke
<jokrebel> noobster: gerne
<funlovincriminal> hi, wo kann ich denn ubuntu 12.10 final mit gnome shell herunterladen
<noobster> auf ubuntu.com ubuntu runterladen, dann einfach gnome shell nachinstallieren
<noobster> @funlovincriminal
<funlovincriminal> noobster: ich dachte da gibts eine eigene distribution für`
<funlovincriminal> `?
<LetoThe2nd> nope, wenn dann nur was inoffizielles
<funlovincriminal> schade - da hab ich wohl was missverstanden
<funlovincriminal> aber man hat ja für einen namen gesucht ...
<bekks> hmm?
<funlovincriminal> http://www.golem.de/news/ubuntu-name-fuer-gnome-shell-remix-gesucht-1208-93944.html
<funlovincriminal> ups, sorry weiß nicht ob man hier links posten darf.
<_Phil_> kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich herausfinde welche xfce version bei mir laeuft ?
<_Phil_> ich weiss es ist 4.xxx ... aber was genau ?
<LetoThe2nd> funlovincriminal: darf man, aber da steht ja auch ziemlich deutlich dass alles nur gerüchte waren zu dem zeitpukt
<Streamstormer> funlovincriminal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<sysdef> _Phil_: console -> xfce4-about
<funlovincriminal> Streamstormer: danke - ist wohl noch nicht released worden
<Streamstormer> standard download funktioniert aber schon
<_Phil_> sysdef: thx. 
<sysdef> de rien !
<funlovincriminal> quantal ist 12.10? 
<bekks> Ja.
<funlovincriminal> dankeschön
<Streamstormer> oder hier downloaden: http://bicha.net/ubuntu-gnome-remix/ubuntu-gnome-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Streamstormer> aber das ist natürlich alles noch nicht offiziell released
<bekks> Wird es auch nicht.
<bekks> Das ist ein inoffizieller wasauchimmer-Hoster.
<sysdef> a bitch'a hoster :)
<sysdef> oh, nen t dazugedichtet :#
<Streamstormer> bekks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JeremyBicha
<bekks> Streamstormer: Und? :)
<bekks> Das macht die Seite trotzdem nicht zu einer offiziellen Site von Canonical.
<Streamstormer> bekks: nur Info nicht mehr...
<enigma> ich hab ein problem mit selinux und zwar wenn ich mit dem networkmanager ein wifi einrichten will für welches ich ein CA zertifikat benötige wird dies von selinux unterbunden da ich mich mit selinux nicht auskenne dachte ich mir ich frage mal hier vielen dank für eure hilfe :D 
<enigma> es ist definitiv ein rechteproblem
<apollo13> enigma: paste bitte mal ein lsb_release in paste.ubuntuusers.de
<enigma> selinux hindert den networkmanager auf das CA zertifikat in meinem home verzeichnis zuzugreifen :)
<apollo13> lsb_release -a meinte ich
<enigma> nein dadurch würde ich mich als fedora 17 user outen 
<enigma> und das in einem ubuntu IRC channel :P
<enigma> ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde :P
<apollo13> enigma: und deshalb gibt es keinen support für dich
<enigma> sowohl canonical als auch redhat tragen zum kernel bei 
<enigma> also bitte nicht so rassistisch
<enigma> we are one family :P
<enigma> windows is the enemy
<apollo13> !ot > enigma 
<LetoThe2nd> enigma: das thema hatten wir bereits und wird kein weiteres mal diskutiert. beim nöchsten unpassenden satz wirst du stummgeschalten. das ist die letzte warnung.
<apollo13> wo ist der doofe bot :/
<enigma> okay bye
<enigma> fuck you ubuntu suckers :P
<PBeck> hi
<noobster> woher bekomme tweak tool für 12.10 (gnome) ?
<ring1> noobster, apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<noobster> ring1: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar
<noobster> im ubuntu software center gibt es auch nicht
<ring1> noobster, na dann werden die server wohl gerade überlastet sein
<noobster> ok
<noobster> danke
<ring1> noobster, es ist definitiv in den standard paketquellen. kannst aber mal gucken, ob du universe aktiviert hast
<dadrc> Jo, ist in Universe.
<noobster> benutzt ihr synaptic?
<dadrc> apt-get
<axel_foley> hi guys
<dariebi> hallo leute, ich wollt kurz nachfragen ob es möglich ist dass remastersys aus den paketquellen genommen wurde? ich nutze ubuntu 12.04 (tägliches update wenn möglich)
<bekks> dariebi: Ja, ist möglich.
<dadrc> dariebi, eventuell ist aber oem-config-remaster was für dich
<k1l_> !remastersys > dariebi 
<k1l_> ah kein bot: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Remastersys
<Kawada> Abend an alle. Kann mir jemand sagen ab wann GNOMEbuntu verfügbar sein wird? Auf der Homepage ist noch nichts :(.
<bekks> Dann warte.
<bekks> Wobei es keineswegs als sicher galt/gilt dass es überhaupt ein GnomeBuntu in 12.10 geben wird/sollte.
<Kawada> Laut Google sollte es heute erscheinen.
<bekks> Heute ist auch noch nicht vorbei.
<bekks> Und eine Zeitzone wurde auch nicht genannt :)
<Kawada> :D
<k1l_> Kawada: http://gnomebuntu.org/
<k1l_> ansonsten mal die mailinglists nachlesen oder deren channel ausfindig machen
<Kawada> Ich glaube da gibt es noch keinen.
<k1l_> das ist kein offizielles ubuntu bisher, deswegen musst du die jungs schon selber fragen
<k1l_> alle offiziellen ubuntus sind heute erschienen
<Kawada> Das System dahinter ist ja auch Ubuntu. Nur halt ein anderer Desktop.
<senden9> Hi!
<senden9> Kann mir jemand folgendes unter Ubuntu 12.10 bestätigen: bei "sudo service networking restart" schmiert der Windowmanager (Unity) ab.
<k1l_> Kawada: ja, wie bei allen wallbuntus
<Orcor> hallo weiß jemand welche Programm ich unter Ubuntu nutzen kann um kaputte dvd zu kopiren/retten?
<bekks> Orcor: dd
<bekks> bzw. ddrescue
<Orcor> danke
<ring1> Orcor, logfile angeben nicht vergessen :)
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> in software center finde ich das Prog nicht schade
<I-Punkt> Orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/dd
<Orcor> danke
<ring1> Orcor, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gddrescue
<vectory_> css verschluesselte dvds imagen ist doch etwas komplizierter, dachte ich O_o
<ring1> vectory_, bisher war noch nicht die rede von verschlüsselt, nur kaputt
<kringel841> der key ist nur verschlüsselt. das ist dem egal, ob die dvd kaputt oder nicht kaputt ist
<Orcor> wo finde ich das wenn ich es installiert habe
<Orcor> die dvd wo ich retten will ist zerkratzt 
<ring1> Orcor, steht doch im wiki artikel dazu
<senden9> @Orcor: Das sind Tools die nur in der Konsole (Terminal) laufen. siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/dd und ins besondere http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gddrescue#CD-zu-Image
<Orcor> mit terminal kenne ich mich nicht so aus
<I-Punkt> dir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als dich damit zu beschäftigen. Die passenden Links hast du. Etwas Eigneinitiative ist notwendig
<kringel841> vectory_: und für die Frage verschlüsselt oder nicht: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 Und dann: dpkg -L libdvdread4 | grep '.sh' Da wird dir weiter geholfen. Und das dann ausführen, also im Terminal: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvd.../GEHEIM.sh ;-) Ich glaub, es gibt immer noch diese Kontroverse darum.
<I-Punkt> Orcor: oft hilft es auch bereits, die DVD von unten mit Zahnpasta und einem weichen Tuch zu polieren. Somit bricht der Laser nicht mehr unkontrolliert.
<Orcor> ok danke so ich geh schlafen 
<I-Punkt> hmmm :-)
<ring1> oh mann :)
<ring1> BENUTZER gegen Orcor austauschen hätter bestimmt schon ausgereicht…
<vectory_> was?
<digitaloktay> is it out yet Oo ?
<bekks> Ja.
<digitaloktay> naja upgrade geht rambazamba
<digitaloktay> bei 50mbit
<MisterX> moin
<MisterX> weiß jemand, wie ich dafür sorgen kann, dass skype seine benachrichtigungen nicht mehr in der rechten unteren ecke anzeigt…?
<dadrc> irgendwo in den skype-optionen kann man da recht gut dran rumspielen
<dadrc> moment
<MisterX> ja, das ist bei mir ausgegraut
<MisterX> warum auch immer…
<dadrc> MisterX, musst erst oben rechts "Enable Event" anklicken
<dadrc> Über den Buttons
<dadrc> Wenn du das hast, kannst du unten den Rest einstellen
<MisterX> ist.
<vectory_> nach apt-get upgrade hiess es 4 packages held back. hab ich was falsch gemacht?
<MisterX> ist gewählt und ist ausgegraut…
<dadrc> MisterX, seltsam, dann geht es bei mir
<dadrc> MisterX, nur damit wir vom gleichen Kram reden: http://i.imgur.com/JEPNL.png
<MisterX> yupp
<MisterX> nur halt in deutsch bei mir
<MisterX> es geht mir um die nachricht für "angerufen werden"
<MisterX> und da ist oben recht "enable event" ausgegraut
<MisterX> und unten die checkbox für "unten rechts anzeigen" markiert aber auch ausgegraut
<dadrc> MisterX, da haste recht, bei dieser einen Notification kann man das nicht ausmachen
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich, weil der Button zum Annehmen des Anrufs da drin ist
<MisterX> jo
<MisterX> der ist aber bei mir außerhalb des sichtfeldes…
<MisterX> weil zwei monitore und twinview…
<MisterX> damn.
<dadrc> Du könntest versuchen, da was mit devilspie zu hacken
<dadrc> Damit kannst du Fenster, sobald sie aufgehen, an andere Positionen verschieben
<dadrc> Also, unter anderem
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie
<MisterX> hm.
<MisterX> oder ich frage mal meinen treiber, ob das nicht anders sinnvoller wäre mit dem multimonitor gedöns…
<dadrc> Oder das
<MisterX> kann ja nich sein, dass permanent etwas außerhalb des sichtfeldes ist…
<tobias234> hallo ich hab kde installiert und jetzt sieht alles irgendwie kde artig aus auch unter anderen oberflächen
<tobias234> symbole usw.
<tobias234> wie ändere ich das?
<dadrc> Würd sagen, das hat irgendwie deine Icons verstellt. Also in der jeweiligen DE wieder ein Icontheme einstellen, das dir gefällt
<tobias234> danke sehr dadrc
<tobias234> denke habs schon gefunden :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-19
<ben1u> Wie kann man per Befehl Systemlautstärke muten?
<bunyip> ben1u: alsamixer
<vectory_> bemerkt apt/dpkg, wenn installierte dateien durch modifizierte ersetzt werden?
<vectory_> *von hand
<LetoThe2nd> vectory_: bei konfigurationsdateien auf jeden fall.
<denniswisnia> hye
<denniswisnia> hey
<denniswisnia> hab grade auf 12.10 geupdatet und irgendwie gibt es da kein myunity mehr
<denniswisnia> nun ist es irgendwie etwas verhunzt. Kann ich die Config von Unity zurücksetzen?
<k1l> ja, myunity ist irgendwie nicht drin weil das wohl nicht kompatibel war.
<k1l> denniswisnia: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ  hier gibts verschiedene reset befehle und deren auswirkung.
<denniswisnia> k1l, mist.
<sb1980> hi...ich habe gerade in update auf 12.10 gemacht und nun hängt alles, weil nvidia-current wohl nicht komplett installiert wurde...ich kann weder removen noch adden. 
<sb1980> weiß jemand abhilfe?
<k1l_> wohl nicht komplett installiert?
<TheInfinity> sb1980: sudo apt-get -f install eintippen und schauen wie er das problem löst
<TheInfinity> sb1980: und uns das ergebnis geben
<k1l_> hast du mal fehlermeldungen zur hand? so kann man das schlecht bewerten
<sb1980> sec ich paste
<sb1980> http://pastebin.com/FYRkxQkz
<TheInfinity> sb1980: apt-get remove -f nvidia-current
<TheInfinity> sb1980: ich glaube das -f muss direkt nach apt-get, sorry :)
<sb1980> ja, das bringt aber nix, denn dann sagt er mir dass ich es wg unerfüllter abhängigkeiten nicht machen kann, und ich doch bitte apt-get -f install machen soll
<TheInfinity> hum. deadlock,
<k1l_> sb1980: mach erstmal ein "apt-get update"
<sb1980> http://pastebin.com/p9Kxp8uY
<sb1980> genau, deadlock
<sb1980> k1l_ schon gemacht
<k1l_> sb1980: hast denn da fremdquellen drin? oder den treiber per hand installiert?
<k1l_> weil das szenario ist irgendwie ungewöhnlich
<sb1980> hm ich habe ein paar ppas in meiner liste, aber von hand hab ich den nicht installiert...
<TheInfinity> sb1980: wie hast du denn geupgradet? do-release-upgrade?
<TheInfinity> sb1980: bzw über die gui?
<sb1980> TheInfinity: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<TheInfinity> huh, dann müsste er die fremdquellen auch deaktiviert haben.
<k1l_> sb1980: ouch
<k1l_> warum denn -d?
<sb1980> jetzt ist bei mir auch mal wieder archive.ubuntu.com nicht erreichbar ... argh
<sb1980> k1l_ ja, das war vielleicht nicht die beste idee. aber ich hab gedacht ich halt mich mal an die release notes
<k1l_> sb1980: man muss nur den update prompt auf normal (nicht lts) stellen und schon bekommt man auch die 12.10
<TheInfinity> k1l_: das dürfte aber nix mit dem problem zu run haben - er hat da eher ein fürchterlich geschrottetes paket das aussieht als würde es eine mittlerweile deinstallierte python lib brauchen
<sb1980> The_Infinity: kann ich nicht die benötigten pakete aus dem zweiten paste installieren? oder macht das noch mehr probleme
<TheInfinity> sb1980: du kannst nix installieren zur zeit ;)
<apricot1> hab grad bei 'Aktualisierungen' firefox upgedatet. Natürlich wieder in englisch(!). Wo gibts denn deutsche Sprachpakete. Erfolglos gegoogelt. 
<TheInfinity> sb1980: versuch noch mal sudo dpkg --force-all -P nvidia-current
<dadrc> apricot1, firefox-locale-de
<sb1980> TheInfinity: wieder ähnlicher output Error! There are no instances of module: nvidia-current
<TheInfinity> sb1980: gib mal ganzen output
<TheInfinity> sb1980: gibt noch immer eine methode, die ist aber böse, weswegen ich da gerne recht viel details wüsste bis ich die empfehle ;)
<sb1980> TheInfinity: http://pastebin.com/iQFUwt6N
<sb1980> das geile ist, das aktuell sogar firefox abstürzt wenn ich die rechte maustaste drücke
<TheInfinity> sb1980: dann probiere mal dieses hier: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/apt-get-how-to-fix-very-broken-packages/
<apricot1> dadrc, firefox ist ja schon in der neueseten version samt sprachpakete. Umstellung in about:config general.useragent.locale auf 'de'. hab ich gemacht. Nach Neustart bleibt es aber englisch
<TheInfinity> sb1980: aber achtung, das ist WIRKLICH schmerzhaft für einen rechner.
<TheInfinity> sb1980: du wirst in der nächsten zeit bei xorg zeugs n bissl aufpassen müssen
<sb1980> TheInfininty: was heisst schmerzhaft in dem fall
<dadrc> apricot1, du bist also sicher, dass das paket installiert ist?
<TheInfinity> sb1980: du löscht das preinstall manuell
<sb1980> TheInfinity: ok, d.h. ich muss das anlaog mit dem pfad für nvidia ausführen
<TheInfinity> sb1980: das ist nicht nett weil in dem preinstall manchmal dinge neu eingerichtet werden / gelöscht werden
<apricot1> dadrc, ich seh grad: "language-pack-de-base wurde als manuell installiert festgelegt." Aber wie installier ich das; wo liegt das; ist das ein xpi?
<TheInfinity> sb1980: kann also sein, dass du die spuren davon noch später abbekommst. ich würde im anschluss nvidia-current neu installieren und hoffen, dass alles gut geht, dann läuft das script nämlich mit korrekten libs nochmal durch
<TheInfinity> sb1980: nvidia-current - ja
<dadrc> apricot1, ist dann installiert. Im Addonmenü von Firefox gibt es den Punkt Languages, da sollte die Datei auftauchen
<sb1980> TheInfinity: sieht schonmal gut aus bis jetzt....wenn das klappt hast du dick einen gut...was auch immer dir das bringt ;)
<TheInfinity> sb1980: ;)
<TheInfinity> sb1980: ruhm und ehre als supporter ist immer gut ;)
<sb1980> wenn das noch meine browser problematik löst wäre natürlich noch schöner. 
<apricot1> dadrc, da steht Languag Pack is incompatible with firefox 16.0.1
<TheInfinity> sb1980: da du grade xorg halb tot hast würd ich mich nicht mal wundern wenn die xorg input devices = deine maus da auch spinnen
<k1l_> apricot1: die language packs brauchen was zeit
<TheInfinity> sb1980: nach dem installieren aller pakete dürfte das besser aussehen
<k1l_> apricot1: kannst dich aber gerne am paketieren und übersetzen beteiligen wenn es dir zu langsam geht
<dadrc> apricot1, jo, dann musst du einfach etwas warten
<sb1980> TheInfinity: ok , also -f install lief jetzt schonmal besser. aber ich hab noch ein problem bei nvidia-current-updates :ImportError: No module named XKit.xutils
<TheInfinity> sb1980: gib mal ein komplettes paste wo du den fehler genau hast
<sb1980> TheInfinity: http://pastebin.com/b0UDU30F
<TheInfinity> sb1980: (gott hast du dein nvidia zeugs geschrottet ;) )
<apricot1> danke ... immerhin gibt es hier ne brauchbare Antwort. Bei Mozilla gibts nur Gelaber und Hinweise auf firefox 9 für Windows
<sb1980> TheInfinty: hehe
<sb1980> frag mich nicht wie
<sb1980> ich habe mal 2 tage lang an meiner audio config rumgewerkelt, vielleicht in dem zug
<TheInfinity> sb1980: ist derselbe fehler - nochmal der spaß mit manueller entfernung
<TheInfinity> sb1980: nein, das kommt entweder von treibern aus dem ppa oder irgendeiner sehr unglücklichen konstellation beim update
<sb1980> TheInfinity: ok -f install jetzt ohne fehler, mache jetzt autoremove
<apricot1> aber seltsam finde ich es schon statt zu sagen 'not ready now' einfach etwas inkompatibles zu installieen!#
<sb1980> meanwhile - mein flashplayer stürzt auch ständig ab, hat da jemand ne idee?
<sb1980> (war schon vor dem update)
<sb1980> hängt irgendwie damit zusammen, dass sich die audio devices gegenseitig blockieren
<sb1980> so ich mach mal n reboot
<sb1980> brb
<sb1980> hm..also firefox is immer noch gefickt..ich isntallier jetzt erstmal wieder die treiber neu.
<noobster> hi, bei mir hängt sich 12.10 beim systemstart auf / friert ein (manchmal). Hatte schon jemand dieses Problem?
<Seymour> Hi, ich will mir ein Youtube-Video angucken, aber es kommt nix
<Seymour> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXB_vZZo1EQ
<Seymour> Müsste hml-5 sein, denn es kommt nicht dieser übliche Hinweis, wie wenn man Flash ausgeschaltet hat
<Seymour> Brwoser Firefox
<azrael_> hallo habe ein problem mit debugfs und benötige dringend hilfe http://pastie.org/5083612 
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: 1) sind wir kein mint support 2) finden wirs immer eher ansprechend, wenn sich die leute wenigstens die mühe machen ne frage zu formulieren, anstatt nur nen paste reinzurülpsen.
<elmargol> Kann mir jemand ein gnome3 compatibles dock empfehlen?
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: aber schon 1) reicht, dass du hier falsch bist. mint support ist woanders. auf wieder sehen.
<azrael_> in dem paste ist die frage formuliert und zweites ist es doch egal welches os ...
<elmargol> nicht gerade sehr human :)
<dadrc> elmargol, awn funktioniert bestimmt, wenn du etwas bastelfreudiger bist, gäb es noch dockbarx, der kerl hat gerade eine neue Version rausgebracht
<elmargol> Ist echt nicht einfach, gnome3+cairo oder doch xfce mit cairo? oder kde4 mit icontasks, oder doch lxde (openbox) mit cairo? *g*
<dadrc> wenn du xfce benutzen willst, wieso nicht panel + http://git.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-taskbar-plugin/?
<elmargol> irgendwie alles ziemlich das selbe
<dadrc> nativ, funktioniert, keine faxen
<deem> woran lag das nochmal, wenn der networkmanager bei den kabelnetzwerken anzeigt, dass sie nicht verwaltet wären?
<sdx23> deem: Eintrag in der /etc/network/interfaces
<deem> sdx23: eth0 muss da komplett raus oder alles bis auf "auto eth0"?
<sdx23> deem: afaik alles
<Seymour> all: Hat immer noch keiner Ahnung von meinem youtube-Prob? (hatte gehofft, ihr ward grad alle mittag essen)? (
<deem> sdx23: ah. danke :D
<dadrc> Seymour, "kommt nichts" ist ein wenig unpräzise.
<Seymour> dadrc, es bleibt schwarz, das video startet nicht, es kommt auch nicht die übliche Flash-plugin.notwendig-Fehlermeldung (egal ob Flash an oder ausgeschaltet ist)
<dadrc> Seymour, mal 'nen anderen Browser probiert, um zu sehen, ob es ein Firefox- oder ein Rechnerproblem ist?
<k1l_> Seymour: bei mir gehts sowohl im firefox als auch im chromium
<k1l_> Seymour: mach mal alle addons aus die da da an hast und teste durch
<Seymour> dadrc, bei anderen Leuten geht's auch. Und das andere video vom zweiten Tag der veranstaltung, eingestellt vom gleichen User,  geht auch bei mir ebenfalls
<Seymour> gibts es noch eine andere Alternative außer chromium? Das erklärt sich grundsätzlich bei mir systemweit zum Standardbrowser und lässt sich nicht abstellen
<apricot1> nochmal 65k-Modem. Ich will es zum telefonieren per PC mit headset und Wahl aus Adressbüchern nutzen (analoger Tel.Anschluss). Gibt es Alternativen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289099/
<vlt> Seymour: Du könntest Chrome probieren.
<Seymour> vlt ich dachte, das heißt chromium unter linux
<Seymour> und ich hab da ein viel schlimmeres Porb
<Seymour> wollte grad synaptic starten, da kam:
<Seymour> "Der dpkg-Prozess wurde unterbrochen; Sie müssen manuell "dpkg --configure -a" ausführen, um das Problem zu beheben.
<Seymour> E: _cache->open(), failed, please report.
<k1l_> Seymour: das scheint das problem/der bug zu sein https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/775458
<Seymour> Argh
<Seymour> ist der neu?
<Seymour> Hatte ich noch nie
<k1l_> irgendwie wurde da eine paketaktion unterbrochen
<k1l_> daher ist das paketsystem nun inkonsistent. sieh mal in den kommentaren da nach lösungen
<sb1980> hm also das war alles keine gute idee ;-)
<sb1980> fresh install 12.10 ubuntu jetzt halt
<TheInfinity> 12.04 von nem gestrigen dist-upgrade von 10.04. cups. ekeliger 32bit treiber in nem 64bit ubuntu server. testseite drucken geht. drucken via ipp aber nicht (gibt steuerzeichen pur)
<TheInfinity> any hints?
<geser> TheInfinity: falls keiner Tipps hat, kannst du mal versuchen tkamppeter zu fragen (den Ubuntu CUPS Maintainer)
<TheInfinity> geser: danke :)
<TheInfinity> geser: ist bei mir hier auch ne recht spezifische sache, win clients -> samba -> cups -> lpd -> netzwerkdrucker ;)
<TheInfinity> cups -> lpd -> netzwerkdrucker geht mittlerweile, aber cups selbst nimmt nix sinnvoll an
<geser> und im Log steht nichts hilfreiches? (auch nicht auf höchster Logstufe?)
<stevieh> TheInfinity: brother?
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: Ein Ethernetdrucker? Da hab ich auch schon öfter viiieeel "gespielt". Was hast Du schon versucht?
<TheInfinity> stevieh: dell. ist ein relabelter fuji-xerox. treiber läuft soweit auch, obwohl es ein 32bit treiber auf nem 64 bit system ist, das war der krampf gestern
<TheInfinity> stevieh: cups testseite rennt. sonst nichts, selbst die direkte ansteuerung via windows ipp gibt bockmist.
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: siehe das an stevieh :)
<TheInfinity> sinn der ganzen aktion ist das bereitstellen via smb weil windows nur mit viel krampf lpd unterstützt - vor allem nicht automatisch auf die rechner auslieferbar
<stevieh> TheInfinity: öh... das ist aber echt komisch, dass die cups testseite geht und sonst nix.
<TheInfinity> stevieh: yep. :)
<TheInfinity> stevieh: ist n dist-upgrade von 10.04, vermutlich ist da irgendwas schiefgegangen beim upgrade und der ursprünglichen raw-brücke von smb
<TheInfinity> stevieh: aber ich depp hab das vor 2 jahren nicht dokumentiert was ich da genau gemacht habe :)
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: Also der ein hier (aber ein HP Laserjet) läuft über "Verbindung:	socket://192.168.123.251:9100" und dem "Treiber:	HP LaserJet 4 Plus Foomatic/ljet4 (grayscale, 2-sided printing)" - musste dafür aber dem Drucker eine feste IP geben.
<stevieh> TheInfinity: mit den brother Teilen musste ich auch ein wenig spielen, aber dann gings... ähnliches thema... wobei ich noch nicht mal weiss, warum die Dinger propietäre Treiber braucht...
<TheInfinity> stevieh: die haben properitäre filter
<stevieh> filter?
<TheInfinity> cups filter. yep.
<TheInfinity> und die sind binary
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: so in etwa habe ich das auch, nur mit lpd. wie gesagt, testseite geht ja. nur sonst nix.
<stevieh> naja, eigentlich kaufe ich nur ps drucker... da brauch ich doch keine filter, oder?
<TheInfinity> brauchen nicht, hilft aber ;)
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: Eben darauf wollt ich raus ;-) weil auch ich anfangs das mit lpd (tagelang) erfolglos versuchte.
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: ich hatte es früher mit lpd am rennen. socket bietet er mir auch an, hatte aber bislang dasselbe ergebnis.
<ppq> hrm, irgendwie krieg ich mein schriftbild (pc) nich richtig hin. ich nutz "ubuntu regular" in 14pt bzw. 12pt. in xfce die kantenglättung auf "mittel" führt aber dazu, dass die linien sehr dünn werden. mit "gering" sieht es gut aus, aber es werden halbe buchstaben verschluckt... z.b. die letzte zeile von stevieh. screenshots: http://i.imgur.com/S83po.png  http://i.imgur.com/126jI.png
<denniswisnia> Irgendwie sind nach dem Upgrade aufm 12.10 alle Titel von den Programmfenstern ziemlich groß. Ich habe schon mein ganzes Unity Profil zurückgesetzt. Gab keine Erlösung. Tricks und Kniffe wie ich das anpassen könnte?
<stevieh> ppq: yoah, das sieht scheisse aus...
<ppq> stevieh: sorry fürs highlight :)
<stevieh> ups... sorry fürs offtopic :-)
<ppq> interessanterweise betrifft das nur xchat, auf den ersten blick
<dadrc> ppq: setz mal die "Farbreihenfolge"
<ppq> dadrc: da hab ich schon rumprobiert, keine unterschiede erkennbar
<dadrc> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/subpixel.php ← die richtige kriegste da raus
<kubine> Title: Subpixel layout - Lagom LCD test (at www.lagom.nl)
<dadrc> hab hie rmit xubuntu 12.10, slight, rgb keine solchen probleme
<jokrebel> denniswisnia: vielleicht unter "Zugangshilfen" -> Sehen -textgröße?
<denniswisnia> jokrebel, ja, habe ich bereits angepasst. Leider keine Abhilfe bei der Titelgröße
<jokrebel> denniswisnia: Dann über MyUnity - Fonts
<denniswisnia> jokrebel, gibt es leider nicht mehr unter 12.10
<Web23> Seas!
<Web23> Hallo!
<ppq> hallo Web23 
<Web23> ppq: Hi!
<Web23> ppq: Bist du Supporter?
<dAnjou> !frag > Web23 
<kubine> Web23: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Web23> dAnjou: Notiere dir! Ich bin leicht zu unterhalten.
<Heissi> Ein paar nennen  mich klausl.
<apricot1> nochmal 56kSmartLink Modem: Habe jetzt auf ubuntuusers.de/SmartLink Hilfe gefunden. Aber beim Bau des Kernelmoduls  wie bei 'Alternative: Installation Eigener Module' ergibt sich ein Fehler. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289515/ 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> apricot1: Seite nicht gefunden
<apricot1> ohh... moment
<apricot1> jokrebel, bei mir gehts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289515/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> apricot1: Das ja - aber nicht die "Hilfe" die Du gefunden haben willst.
<apricot1> jokrebel, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SmartLink
<kubine> Title: SmartLink › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> apricot1: Ah ja - und wo steht da, dass das, was Du vor hast (ich weis es zufälligerweise von gestern noch) geht?
<jokrebel> apricot1: Fürchte, ich muss Dich dafür erst mal (aber bitte im Offtopic-Kanal) mit glaubhaften Links beweisen lassen, dass das a) Hardwaremäßig überhaupt machbar ist und dass dann auch noch b) Softwaremäßig Lösungen für andere Computer exsistieren.
<apricot1> was soll ich? dir *beweien* dass das was hier nicht geht woanders geht ????
<apricot1> ich wollte nur wissen, was dei Fehlermeldung beim Bau des Kerelmoduls bedeutet
<apricot1> "mit glaubhaften Links beweisen lassen, dass das a) Hardwaremäßig überhaupt machbar ist und dass dann auch noch b) Softwaremäßig Lösungen für andere Computer exsistieren."   Sowas hab ich noch nicht gehört. Was soll das? Wenn du keine Lust hast sag das einfach.
<apricot1> jokrebel, was sollte das eben?
<Fuchs> ?
<apricot1> Fuchs, war im ubuntu-de channel
<Fuchs> bist Du immer noch 
<apricot1> wie bitte?
<Fuchs> Du bist im #ubuntu-de Kanal :) 
<apricot1> ja
<jokrebel> apricot1: Wie gestern schon ausführlichst erklärt, ist mit einem Voice-Fax-Modem das Telefonieren über die separate Phone-Buchse möglich. Die Telefonie _so_ in den PC zu bringen aber leider nicht.
<jokrebel> apricot1: Und wir können gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic dieses Hardwareproblem welches nichts mit Ubuntu zu tiu
<jokrebel> gr
<jokrebel> zu tun hat weiterdiskutieren.
<apricot1> bin schon da...
<apricot1> jokrebel, aber in #ubuntu-de-oftopic redest du offenbar nicht mit mir
<koegs> vielleicht, weil du im falschen channel bist...
<apricot1> bin in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<joe-w|droid> Moin @ll
<joe-w|droid> Hab nen kleines problem mit wpa_supplicant, verbindung baut er auf aber leider bricht die verbindung ins internet immer, im wlan bin ich durchgehend, ping test klappt nur ab und zu, kann mir einer helfen? Bitte
<xreal> Habe gerade Kollegen an der Leitung: nach GRUB kommt immer eine mitteilung, dass der Kernel zuerst geladen werden soll und dass eine Datei nicht gefunden werden konnte.
<xreal> Vermutung: Kernelupdate fehlgeschlagen
<bekks> Und welche Meldung exakt...?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu exakt?
<xreal> Lösungsvorschlag: extern booten, chroot rein
<xreal> bekks: moment
<xreal> bekks: couldn't find file. you need to load the kernel first
<bekks> Lösung: Ins Grub Menü gehen, und den Pfad zu der dort angegebenen Datei korrigieren.
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu ist das?
<xreal> bekks: 1 sec
<xreal> bekks: 12.(er weiß es nicht)
<xreal> 12.04 ?
<bekks> Jo.
<xreal> bekks: nur wie ist der korrekte Pfad?
<bekks> Das kann man mit <tab> herausfinden.
<xreal> bekks: ich hätte per chroot ein grup-update gemacht
<floogy> Hi, meine Monitor preferences erkennen meine Monitore nicht mehr. Platformwechsel nvidia -> intel i915 (ivy hd4000)
<xreal> bekks: also "c" drücken, um in die Befehlszeile zu kommen?
<bekks> Ja.
<floogy> Ich nutze lucid
<xreal> bekks: und dann? sorry für step-by-step
<bekks> Dann mit <tab><tab> anzeigen lassen was man denn angeben könnte.
<bekks> Und halt die richtige Datei auswählen.
<floogy> s/plattform/mainboard/
<xreal> bekks: ganz viele befehle, sagt er
<bekks> xreal: Kein einziger BEfehl. Alles nur Dateinamen.
<xreal> bekks: er sagt, <tab><tab> zeigt befehle
<xreal> bekks: oder es sind dateinamen?
<bekks> Er lügt.
<bekks> 1019 210942 <+bekks> xreal: Kein einziger BEfehl. Alles nur Dateinamen.
<xreal> bekks: "mögliche befehle sind: 915resolutions usw."
<bekks> !grub2 > xreal 
<kubine> xreal: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bekks> Entweder im grub menü so einen Eintrag per Hand nachbauen, oder ein chroot bauen.
<floogy> Ich habe folgende Zeile zu /etc/default/grub eingefügt:
<floogy> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text video=i915:modeset=1 i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.lvds_downclock=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 pcie_aspm=force"
<xreal> bekks: ich mache es per CHroot
<sdx23> floogy: Warum?
<floogy> Weil ich auf dieses HOWTO gestoßen bin: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=48904
<kubine> Title: [GUIDE] Loading the i915 driver in the 3.2.6 kernel without adding unsupported PPA's (at www.backtrack-linux.org)
<bekks> floogy: Hast du backtrack?
<floogy> Immerhin zeigt er jetzt 1680x1050+0+0 an anstelle 1280x1024
<floogy> bekks, nein
<sdx23> floogy: das Howto ist für Backtrack. Die diversen Optionen braucht man nicht, machen aber gegebenenfalls Probleme (zB. beim Standby), nimm die mal raus.
<floogy> sdx die komplette Zeile ersatzlos entfernen?
<sdx23> floogy: alles in "" - das Paket bringt selbst eine Datei für /etc/modprobe.d mit, in der sinnige Optionen stehen.
<floogy> xserver-xorg-video-intel: Installiert: 2:2.9.1-3ubuntu5
<sdx23> i.e. ansich sollte man überhaupt nichts weiter machen müssen, als xserver-xorg-video-intel zu installieren, was bei dir ja der Fall zu sein scheint.
<floogy> Vorher sah es so aus: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=1280x1024"
<floogy> Da hatte ich dann auch nur die Auflösung. Mit der nvidia Karte machte das aber nie Probleme.
<sdx23> Ich kenn das als "quiet splash" defaultmässig. Wo auch immer dein "video=*" da hergekommen ist.
<floogy> Unter /etc/modprobe.d finden sich eher nur blacklist Dateien.
<sdx23> Bei mir nicht. Allerdings auch kein lucid.
<floogy> Ok, ich ändere das mal. http://pastebin.com/nL6WjBjR
<kubine> Title: gerhard - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<floogy> sdx23 unter precise gibt es keine Probleme.
<floogy> Ich habe jetzt GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" drin und reboote gleich nach dem update-grub
<floogy> Hat nichts gebracht.
<floogy> http://pastebin.com/zZfhmZYB
<kubine> Title: floogy - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<floogy> Hier das Xorg.0.log aus precise: http://pastebin.com/j7hGnxUS
<kubine> Title: floogy, Xorg.0.log, precise - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<floogy> Mir fällt das hier auf: (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
<floogy> Ooops, nee ist doch gleich, habe mich geirrt. Aber der Treiber aus precise listet ab Zeile 120 wesentlich mehr Hardware. 
<floogy> z.B.  Ivybridge Desktop (GT2) 
<floogy>  ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0 versus version 11.0
<Luisaaa> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem: Gerade meinen Laptop mit Ubuntu 12.04 gebootet und er wollte anfangs die Datenträger prüfen. Habe ihn machen lassen, beim Anmeldebildschirm schon Grafikfehler und nach dem Einloggen sehe ich nur den Mauszeiger, Rest schwarz. Bin mal unter die Wiederherstellungskonsole gegangen, weil unter /boot nichtsmehr frei ist, wollte alten Linux kernel mit apt-get löschen, geht aber nicht, irgendein dpkg fehl
<Luisaaa> war auch im wiederherstellungsmodus und habe kaputte pakete reparieren gedrückt, wieder dieser fehler mit dpkg
<bekks> "wollte löschen, irgendein dpkg fehlt"?
<bekks> Was genau beedeutet das?
<Luisaaa> abgeschnitte, sorry: wollte alten Linux kernel mit apt-get löschen, geht aber nicht, irgendein dpkg fehler mit syslinux-legacy.
<bekks> "irgendein Fehler" ist mir zu ungenau.
<bekks> Welcher EXAKTE Fehler?
<bekks> !paste > Luisaaa 
<kubine> Luisaaa: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Luisaaa> bekks: ich versuche gerade, ich konnte mich in meinem acc nicht einloggen, im gastacc aber schon. wie kann ich da jetzt root werden? sudo als gast klappt nicht
<jokrebel> ACC? Gabs das nicht auch von Ratiopharm?
<Luisaaa> jokrebel: ?! account? 
<jokrebel> Luisaaa: Dann schreib das, dann versteht man Dich auch <g>
<ThreeM> ich habs auch so verstanden
<jokrebel> ThreeM: Hm?
<ThreeM> guck mal eine zeile über meinen post
<k1l_> Luisaaa: sudo als guest geht nicht
<jokrebel> ThreeM: Nur weil Du das zufällig verstanden hast, heißt das nicht, dass man Fragen grundsätzlich auch mit allen möglichen Abkürzungen spicken sollten wenn man erreichen will, dass möglichst viele die Frage überhaupt verstehen.
<ThreeM> jojo, ein schild sorgt hier für ordnung ;)
<ThreeM> ne schon richitg
<Luisaaa> bekks: jokrebel Stimmt schon, habe es jetzt nochmal reproduziert und gepastet: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411227/
<kubine> Title: dpkg-Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Luisaaa: Kannst du dann bitte mal die folgenden Ausgaben in einen Pastebin schieben? lsb_release -a; mount; sudo fdisk -l; dmesg;
<Luisaaa> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411232/
<kubine> Title: Weitere Angaben › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> Ich habe auf das ppa von glasenhard upgedatet nun funktioniert die Monitorerkennung. Der intel-Treiber wird nun geladen.
<Luisaaa> bekks: Hattest du gesehen, ich habe die Infos gepostet bei http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411232/ ?
<kubine> Title: Weitere Angaben › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Luisaaa: Da fehlt die Ausgabe von dmesg
<floogy> entgegen dieser Aussage funktioniert das glasenhardt ppa hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/167388/are-intel-hd-4000-graphics-supported-on-ubuntu-10-04-lts
<kubine> Title: drivers - Are Intel HD 4000 graphics supported on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Freemoser> Moin Moin, kurze frage:
<Freemoser> Wie kann ich aus dem dash suchergebnisse vom ubuntu shop rauswerfen 
<dadrc> Freemoser, kannst sämtliche Shopergebnisse in den Einstellungen deaktivieren
<Luisaaa> bekks: sorry, das hatte ich überlesen. Habs aber: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411237/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Freemoser> systemeinstellungen? ich will aber nicht den hacken "online-suchergebnisse anzeigen" rausnehmen
<Freemoser> Drive und so ;)
<bekks> Luisaaa: Du hast ein massives Hardwareproblem.
<bekks> Luisaaa: Deine Festplatte hat wohl physikalische Fehler.
<Luisaaa> bekks: woran sehe ich das?
<bekks> An den Fehlermeldungen ab Zeile 785 im Pastebin von dmesg
<Luisaaa> bekks: scheiße - besteht irgendeine möglichkeit, dass das doch Software-seitig ist?
<bekks> Bei den Fehlermeldung wohl eher nicht.
<Luisaaa> bekks: Ach man. Aber vielen Dank für die Diagnose
<nico__> hey
<Freemoser> Wie kann ich aus dem dash suchergebnisse vom ubuntu shop rauswerfen 
<k1l_> Freemoser: dem music shop?
<Freemoser> jo
<k1l_> Freemoser: schau mal ob es da ein paket gibt. glaube da war ein music unity lense paket
<bekks> Eines der adlens Pakete wars.
<Freemoser> finde nur Video&Foto unity lens
<k1l_> unity scope musicstores
<Freemoser> danke :)
<neustart> Hallo. ich würde gerne mein system neu installieren ohne das RAID und das lvm zu zerstören. Ist das möglich?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Ist eine ganze Menge Handarbeit, aber machbar.
<DrGuschtel> oO(Bitte ein Backup)
<neustart> Ich will es sowieso zuerst in einer virtuellen machine testen.
<Freemoser> gibt es den startup manager nicht mehr? brauche den unbedingt^^
<neustart> gibt es da irgend eine gute anleitung. soweit ich mich da eingelesen habe muss ich zuerst das lvm deaktivieren und exportieren und dann das raid stoppen. ist das so ganz grob richtig?
<k1l_> Freemoser: um es etwas abzukürzen: packages.ubuntu.com :)
<k1l_> !startup_manager > Freemoser da ist auch erklärt wie was warum
<kubine> Freemoser da ist auch erklärt wie was warum: Informationen zu Startup_Manager finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startup_Manager
<noobster> hi
<noobster> braucht man "eingeschränkte Extras für Ubuntu" - package ?
<dadrc> sind flash und ein mp3-codec drin, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<dadrc> kannst du aber problemlos auch später installieren
<noobster> da sind abhängigkeiten: dazu muss ich libavcodec53 und libavutil51 löschen. 
<noobster> braucht man eigentlich die Extras?
<dadrc> nö, wie gesagt, im Zweifelsfall erstmal weglassen
<noobster> ok, dankeschön
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-20
<I-Punkt> worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen dd if=/dev/urandomund dd if=/dev/random
<I-Punkt> kor: /dev/urandom und
<I-Punkt> bzw /dev/zero
<bekks>  /dev/random liefert pseudozufallszeichen und /dev/zero liefert Nullen.
<swed> Hallo, mit welchem Tool kann ich mir bei Ubuntu die Feldstärke von UMTS anzeigen lassen? :)
<NOHDMISOUND> Guten Morgen Linuxwelt
<NOHDMISOUND> Habe ein Problem mit meinem HDMI Ausgang. Wenn ich meinen Laptop an den Bildschirm anschließe erkennt er sofort das Bild und zeigt es auch einwandfrei an. Nur habe ich leider keinen Ton. Habe im Alsamixer geschaut und auch im Kmixer  ob soweit alles an ist,ja soweit sollte es passen.
<NOHDMISOUND> Dann habe ich über Grub in der Linuxzeile  "radeon.audio=1" eingefügt aber auch das bringt mich nicht weiter
<bekks> Welches Linux genau hast Du denn?
<NOHDMISOUND> mit den Wikis dazu komme ch leider nicht weiter
<NOHDMISOUND> 12.04 , habe das Problem auf Ubuntu und Kubuntu
<NOHDMISOUND> das ATI Treiber über die propritären Zusatztreiber läuft auch
<NOHDMISOUND> OpenGl geht gut und Spiele laufen auch gu.
<NOHDMISOUND> nur eben hab ich am TV kein Ton
<NOHDMISOUND> mit einem anderen Laptop läuft auch der Ton am TV also der TV darfs nicht sein
<NOHDMISOUND> jemand ne Idee?
<NOHDMISOUND> im Kmixer hab ich zwischen internen Sound und ATI HDMI......... gewechselt auch da bekomm ich kein Ton.
<NOHDMISOUND> (über Kopfhörer am Laptop gibts Ton)
<NOHDMISOUND> hab ne Radeon HD 4200 Series 
<NOHDMISOUND> und auch dieses Ding ist im Wiedergabegeräte Regler als primär angewählt
<NOHDMISOUND> keiner ne Idee wie man an das Problem rangehen kann?
<NOHDMISOUND> join #kubuntu-de
<ben1u> habt Ihr schon mal was von nen Nautilus Bug gehört wo man Textdateien mehrmals anklicken muss bis diese geöffnet werden?
<ben1u> also ich habe bei mir unter Einstellungen>Verhalten>Einfacher Klick zum Öffnen von Objekten eingestellt aber muss manchmal ne Textdatei zwar nicht doppelklicken aber dennoch manchmal 2x anklicken bis sie geöffnet wird.
<ben1u> Ubuntu 12.04
<hodes> Kommen mit 12.10 probleme beim upgrade auf? Wie immer besser neuinstallation oder upgrade?
<sdx23> hodes: das übliche: Backup machen, upgraden, sehen was alles schiefgeht, ggf. Backup zurückspielen. Ich persönlich würde das zwei Tage nach Release noch nicht tun.
<Fichtknick> also bei mir hat alles geklappt, 0 probleme dafür ca. 5 verbesserungen, wo ich bei 12.04 probleme hatte. ;) z.b. 2 bildschirme ;) 
<hodes> sdx23, das upgrade oder allg?
<Fichtknick> also nach upgrade
<hodes> Fichtknick, hattest du fremdquellen drin?
<bekks> hodes: Das sollte man nicht.
<hodes> bekks, jap hatte ich gerade auch schon gelesen, hab alle ppa's schon deaktiviert
<bekks> Das reicht nicht.
<bekks> Du solltest auch jede Software, die aus einem solchen PPA stammt deinstallieren.
<hodes> bekks, ok gut
<ank3but> Hallo.
<hodes> bekks, schade ich dachte einfach nur mal eben upgraden und gut ist. dann kann man ja gleich neuinstallieren :D
<bekks> hodes: Falsch gedacht. Steht auch so inn jeder Updateanleitung, und ist auch logisch, dass es nur so funktionieren kann. :)
<hodes> bekks, kannst du mir vllt eine gute anleitung zeigen?
<hodes> ank3but, halo
<sonotos> na ja, mit ein wenig ahnung bekommt man das auch so hin, man sollte halt in der lage sein error logs zu lesen und daraus die nötigen schlüsse zu ziehen
<bekks> hodes: Die kennst du doch schon. PPA deaktivieren, Software aus PPA rauswerfen, Backup machen, do-release-upgrade durchführen, vorher testen.
<sonotos> allerdings hats mit den ppa beim upgrade einige unfeine nebeneffekte gegeben
<ank3but> Ich habe eine Frage: Ich probiere gerade über USB Ubuntu aus. Es lauft, aber die Grafik ruckelt. Ich habe eine "Intel Corporation 82865G". Sind die Treiber erst nach der Installation verfügbar?
<bekks> Bei der Grafikkarte hilft nichts. :)
<bekks> ank3but: Schau einfach nach, welche Treiber aktuell verwendet werden. "lsmod | grep i915"
<bekks> Wenn das eine Ausgabe hat, ist die Grafikkarte schuld.
<ank3but> R.I.P. 
<ank3but> Ja, die Karte ist alt geworden :(
<ank3but> Aber, KDE SC 4.9 lauft sehr gut eigentlich, das war auf archlinux.
<bekks> Was mit der Grafikkarte nur sehr wenig zu tun hat.
<ank3but> Ich meine die Effekte.
<ank3but> Ohne gröseres ruckeln.
<ank3but> Hier unter ubuntu spürt man das mit unity extreem.
<ank3but> :< 
<ank3but> Schade. Also doch kein Ubuntu
<hodes> bekks, ok ppa's sind runter
<hodes> bekks, wieso findet er bei mir nix mit sudo do-release-upgradeß
<bekks> Weil Du es falsch benutzt?
<ank3but> ok Good Bye.
<ank3but> :(
<bekks> Was genau gibst Du denn ein?
<bekks> ank3but: Dir ist klar, dass man Ubuntu auch mit KDE nutzen kann....?
<bekks> Nein ist es ihm nicht. Kein Verlust.
<hodes>  sudo do-release-upgrade
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> Ich schrieb doch "vorher testen", oder?
<hodes> bekks, jap
<hodes> bekks, testen im sinne von einer live-cd?!
<bekks> Nein.
<hodes> ah ok, also nen test vorm upgrade
<bekks> Testen im Sinne von Lesen der Optionen von do-release-upgrade und dann die Option zum Testen nutzen...
<hodes> also vom prozess
<ubustef> habe ein problem mit einem usb stick und der aktualisierung auf 12.10
<ubustef> kann mir wer helfen?
<bekks> Und das wäre...?
<bekks> Ohne Frage keine Hilfe.
<ubustef> und zwar habe ich mit dem startmedienersteller das image auf einen usb-stick kopiert, stecke den stick am rechner an und die meldung der paketverwaltung kommt nicht
<ubustef> der stick wird nur als normaler datenträger erkannt
<bekks> Du musst ja auch von dem USB Stick booten.
<ubustef> aber dann habe ich ja kein upgrade sonderne ine neuinstallation, oder?
<bekks> Für ein Update brauchst du gar keinen Stick.
<ubustef> da ich das ganze aber auf 2 computer durchführe möchte ich kein upgrade über das internet machen da es ziemlich lange dauert
<hodes> bekks, ah ok :) ... ehmm wie sehe ich die optionen ein? -d steht wohl für das upgrade, aber anscheinend gibt es ja noch mehr :)?
<bekks> ubustef: Dann hilft Dir trotzdem kein Stick. Dann brauchst du einen apt-mirror - auf dem einen Rechner - und musst das Zeug mindestens einmal runterladen.
<bekks> hodes: "man do-release-upgrade"
<bekks> hodes: Du kennst "man", das weiss ich.
<hodes> bekks, danke :)
<hodes> sehe gerade es gibt ne sandbox. das werd ich dann mal nutzen :)
<bekks> Hast Du schon ein Backup gemacht?
<hodes> bekks, jap
<hodes> bin sofort wieder da
<ubustef> bekks: also bleibt mir nichts anderes über als es über das internet zu machen und 2-3h zu warten?
<hodes> bekks, ok also wie gesagt, er findet keine neue freigabe. denke mal das ich noch ne paketquelle aktivieren muss, oder?
<bekks> ubustef: So siehts aus.
<bekks> hodes: Nö.
<hodes> bekks, sondern?
<bekks> Lies was da steht. :)
<hodes> bekks, verwirrt o.O
<bekks> Ja, lesen verwirrt, ich weiss.
<bekks> do-release-upgrade -d -s
<hodes> bekks, sack :D
<ubustef> bekks: danek für die rasch eantwort
<hodes> bekks, ok sandbox läuft danke ;)
<vantastik> hi, ich brauche eure hilfe. habe ubuntu-gnome 12.10 installiert. nun möchte ich ein programm installieren welches ich nicht im softwarecenter finden kann: lightread
<vantastik> wie mach ich das .. :(
<vantastik> habe bei meinen ubuntu-gehversuchen immer wieder dasselbe problem, sobald ein programm nicht im paketmanager ist - bin ich total hilflos... :(
<k1l> vantastik: schau nach ob es in den quellen von ubuntu ist. packages.ubuntu.com
<k1l> ansonsten wirst du da wohl auf fremdquellen zurückgreifen müssen. da würde ich ein PPA vor einem .deb paket bevorzugen
<k1l> !wiki > vantastik schau da mal ob es was zu lightread gibt
<kubine> vantastik schau da mal ob es was zu lightread gibt: Unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ findest du ein sehr umfangreiches Wiki rund um Ubuntu
<vantastik> es ist nicht in den "packages.ubuntu.com", und im ubuntuusers wiki gibts auch noch keinen artikel zu dem rss-reader
<vantastik> wo finde ich ein ppa bzw. die .deb datei ?
<bekks> Das kann google Dir sagen.
<k1l> dann schau mal bei dem projekt ob sie ein .deb anbieten oder sogar ein ppa. ansonsten kannst du mal launchpad.net nach lightread durchsuchen und schauen ob da wer ein ppa anbietet
<k1l> !fremdquellen > vantastik 
<kubine> vantastik: Informationen zu Fremdquellen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen
<vantastik> kubine - danke - konnte die ppa auf sourceforge für precise finden und nach einem apt-get update lightread tatsächlich installieren 
<swed> Hallo, mit welchem Tool kann ich mir bei Ubuntu die Feldstärke von UMTS anzeigen lassen? :)
<jokrebel> swed: Google findet http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/umts-geschwindigkeit-und-feldstaerke-anzeigen/#post-2219455 - vielleicht hift das weiter </googlefrontendmode>
<kubine> Title: UMTS - Geschwindigkeit und Feldstärke anzeigen › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<hodes> bekks, hey also die sandbox installation läuft im mom problemlos. jetzt steh ich vor der frage, lightdm oder gdm. was sollte ich eher nehmen?
<hodes> lightdm oder gdm bei der installation wählen, was sagt ihr?
<hodes> lightdm, sehe gerade das das standard sein soll
<jokrebel> jo
<ppq> völlig egal, eigentlich.
<hodes> gut gut :)
<hodes> was passiert eig bei ner sandbox installation? Werden mir danach die fehler angezeigt?
<sb1980> moin! nachdem ich ja gestern beim update auf 12.10 alles kaputtbekommen habe, hab ich jetzt ubuntu nochmal neu installiert...leider erkennt der nvidia treiber meine 2 monitore nicht, und der xorg treiber hängt sich nach 2-3h immer komplett auf
<sb1980> kennt jemand das problem?
<jokrebel> sb1980: Gab es beim Update-Versuch vielleicht die Warnmeldung, dass die Grafikkarte vermutlich nicht voll unterstützt wird und geraten wird, die LTS zu nutzen?
<hodes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291829/ .... also lieber jetzt nicht das upgrade durchführen, oder? unity wäre ja egal, aber compiz als beispiel oder nautilus, zickt rum. Lieber nciht oder?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> hodes: An dem Punkt ist es IMHO schon zu spät, es nicht ausführen zu wollen.
<sb1980> jokrebel: nein
<jokrebel> sb1980: Vielleicht mal einen nvidia-report erstellen, entpacken und den hier nopasten. 
<jokrebel> !nopaste > sb1980
<kubine> sb1980: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<sb1980> jokrebel: wie soll ich den erstellen?
<sb1980> das hier sagt zb nvidia-detector : http://pastebin.com/tKYRtVpC
<kubine> Title: nvidia-detector Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/nvidia-de - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<waza-ari> Hi all - ich habe eben ein Update auf 12.10 versucht, dieses wurde wegen zu wenig freiem Festplattenplatz ;) abgebrochen. Also, Platz freigeschaufelt und erneut versucht, allerdings scheinen noch "überbleibsel" vom ersten Versuch da zu sein, es funktioniert niht mehr
<waza-ari> Die Aktualisierung wird noch angezeigt, wenn man die allerdings ausführen will, erscheinen nicht die Release-Notes sondern "404 not found" und wenn man dennoch startet, heißt es, dass die Aktualisierungen nicht heruntergeladen werden können
<k1l_> waza-ari: zeig mal den output von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in einem nopaste
<hodes> quake5757
<k1l_> hodes: das pw würd ich ändern
<waza-ari> k1l_: es werden nur Updates für die aktuell installierte 12.04 angezeigt...
<waza-ari> k1l_: nopaste kommt.
<hodes> k1l_, wie was pw ändern?
<k1l_> hodes: <hodes> quake5757
<hodes> k1l_, wa wo steht das?
<k1l_> hodes: scroll mal hoch
<hodes> damn :d
<waza-ari> k1l_: http://nopaste.info/96f747888b.html
<hodes> :D
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<hodes> sehe es gerade
<hodes> k1l_, wie ändere ich das?
<k1l_> hodes: /msg nickserv help
<k1l_> hodes: oder an #freenode wenden.
<waza-ari> Hm... es scheint bei mir keine Paketquelle für 12.10 da zu sein...
<hodes> was mach ich jetzt mit dem update?
<hodes> hab noch nicht enter gedrückt
<sb1980> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/tKYRtVpC
<hodes> aha bin raus aus dem upgrade
<kubine> Title: nvidia-detector Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/nvidia-de - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> waza-ari: installiere erstmal die updates die da noch reinkommen
<hodes> ok also is mein system jetzt schon ein wenig zerschossen, dann kann ich wohl nur sudo do-release-upgrade -d macehn, oder?
<k1l_> hodes: nein
<hodes> k1l_, sondern?
<k1l_> hodes: hast du jetzt ein 12.04 installiert oder wie? fass nochmal kurz zusammen
<k1l_> waza-ari: wenn die updates da installiert sind dann machst du bitte mal ein "sudo do-release-upgrade" im terminal
<hodes> k1l_, genau ich hab im moment 12.04.1 drauf, habe eben nen backup gemacht und dann sudo do-release-upgrade -d -s ausgeführt. dabei kam diese meldung http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291829/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> hodes: warum immer -d?
<bekks> Jetzt weisst Du, dass du mit Fehlern rechnen musst, wenn Du das -s weglässt.
<hodes> bekks, jap aber hab ich nicht inzwischen was zerschossen?
<bekks> k1l_: Weil das Ding ohne -d keine Aktualisierung angezeigt hat (zumindest bei mir).
<k1l_> was soll das? stell doch einfach mal den release-prompt auf normal und nicht lts und schon klappt das auch mit derm update
<bekks> hodes: Warum genau hast du die Option -s benutzt...?
<waza-ari> k1l_: Updates sind durch...
<hodes> bekks, sandbox :). aber ich glaube die quellen sind schon anders, oder?
<bekks> hodes: Was genau haben die Quellen mit -s zu tun?
<jokrebel> sb1980: Terminal öffnen - "nvidia-bug-report.sh" eintippen -> Enter
<k1l_> hodes: -s simuliert nur. das verändert gar nichts
<waza-ari> sed -i 's/precise/quantal/g' sources.list und danach apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade sollten helfen, oder? ;)
<bekks> waza-ari: Nein.
<k1l_> waza-ari: nein
<bekks> Das ist ein ziemlich sicherer Weg, sein System zu schrotten.
<waza-ari> Klare Antworten.
<waza-ari> ;)
<k1l_> waza-ari: lies bitte was ich oben geschrieben habe. wenn nicht den ubuntu-weg gehen möchtest dann frag bitte nicht nier
<jokrebel> sb1980: Das erstellt Dir eine gepackte Datei in Deinem Homeverzeichnis. Die entpackst Du bitte und lädtst den Text auf einen Nopasteservice hoch. Dann gibst Du uns den Link dorthin.
<hodes> k1l_, ok gut, dann werd ich das upgrade nicht durchführen, sondern lieber ne neuinstallation machen
<k1l_> waza-ari: evtl musst du noch unter den paketquellen einstellungen den release prompt von lts auf normal stellen
<waza-ari> k1l_: du hast geschrieben, ich soll erstmal die Updates die noch kommen einspielen
<k1l_> hodes: wenn du doch eh neuinstallierst würd ich das upgrade machen
<waza-ari> das ist erledigt
<hodes> k1l_, aber es wird doch anscheinend sowieso schief laufen, oder?
<k1l_> <k1l_> waza-ari: wenn die updates da installiert sind dann machst du bitte mal ein "sudo do-release-upgrade" im terminal
<k1l_> hodes: die werden sicher eh durch neuere versionen ersetzt. ich würde es mal laufen lassen
<hodes> ok
<waza-ari> k1l_: das scheint zu funktionieren.
<waza-ari> das grafische Gegenstück "Aktualisierungen" tat es nicht
<waza-ari> k1l_: jedenfalls vielen Dank, update läuft.
<anarchomarx> ich habe versucht 12.10 L(!)ubuntu zu installieren. Die CD will auf meinem Centrino Single-Core nicht mal starten. Grund: Falsches System. Ich habe aber definitv die i386 gebrannt und nicht die 64er. 
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht. :)
<anarchomarx> Vorher ging schon das Upgrade schief. Der Kernel schein nicht für einen normalen SingleCore gemacht
<bekks> Unsinn.
<anarchomarx> bekks: aber hallo, wie kannst du das als Unsinn bezeichnen
<bekks> Den Kernel interessiert es nicht, ob das ein Single- oder Multicore ist.
<bekks> Weil es Unsinn IST, bezeichne ich es als Unsinn.
<anarchomarx> er will mein system nicht
<bekks> Dann nimm die richtige CD.
<anarchomarx> linux-image-generic-3.5.0-17 will nich installiert werden
<bekks> Deine Fehlermeldung ist einfach zu eindeutig, als dass es stimmen kann, dass du bereits die richtige CD benutzt hast.
<bekks> "will nicht".
<bekks> Welche Meldung ganz genau steht denn da...?
<anarchomarx> mom
<bekks> !pastebin | anarchomarx 
<bekks> !paste | anarchomarx 
<bekks> !paste > anarchomarx 
<kubine> anarchomarx: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> So.
<anarchomarx> ich würde mich freuen wenn du mich nicht als einen blutigen Dümmling behandeln würdest
<anarchomarx> bekks: linux-image-extra-3.5.0-17-generic: Depends: linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic aber es ist nicht installiert
<anarchomarx> dieses generic lässt sich leider nicht installieren
<k1l_> anarchomarx: pack mal bitte die ganze ausgabe in einen nopaste.
<anarchomarx> mehr ist da nicht
<anarchomarx> nur diese Abhängigkeit
<bekks> Da ist mehr. Viel mehr.
<bekks> Vor allem steht da nicht "will nicht".
<anarchomarx> bekks: da steht: linux-image-extra-3.5.0-17-generic: Depends: linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic aber es ist nicht installiert
<bekks> Wo steht das?
<bekks> Bei welchem Befehl?
<anarchomarx> behfehl? ich versuche eine grafische Installation
<anarchomarx> also eine einfache Aktualisierung
<bekks> Dann installier doch einfach linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic ...
<jokrebel> anarchomarx: Wie lautet den der _vollständige_ Name der Image-Datei, die Du da auf CD gebrannt hast?
<anarchomarx> auch das hab ich schon ;)
<k1l_> anarchomarx: nochmal: pack doch einfach alles samt befehl in einen nopaste service und zeig den link hier. so können die user die helfen wollen sich ein besseres bild von der situation machen anstatt, dass du entscheidest was wichtig ist und was nicht
<k1l_> anarchomarx: aktualisierung? mit einer cd oder wie?
<anarchomarx> lubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<jokrebel> [13:51] <anarchomarx> ich habe versucht 12.10 L(!)ubuntu zu installieren. Die CD will auf meinem Centrino Single-Core nicht mal starten. Grund: Falsches System. Ich habe aber definitv die i386 gebrannt und nicht die 64er.
<anarchomarx> nein, hab erst probiert über das Systemupdate
<bekks> Also vermischt Du gerade zwei Probleme.
<bekks> Welches der beiden willst Du lösen?
<anarchomarx> DANN habe ich versucht die CD zubrennen und neuzuinstallierern
<anarchomarx> aber nicht mal das geht
<anarchomarx> am besten lösen: einfach den generic-kernel installiert bekommen
<k1l_> anarchomarx: *sigh*
<jokrebel> anarchomarx: Solange wir noch nicht mal wisses, was Du wann wie versucht hast?
<k1l_> anarchomarx: temrinal aufmachen: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" eingeben und ALLES in einen nopaste kopieren und den link hier zeigen
<anarchomarx> ok ... mache ich
<anarchomarx> k1l_: http://nopaste.me/paste/712218282508293e67287b
<kubine> Title: output - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<sb1980> jokrebel: ich habe die nvidia-bug-report.sh nicht ... 
<jokrebel> anarchomarx: Versuch was in Zeile 123 steht
<k1l_> sb1980: dann hast du auch keinen nvidia treiber installiert?
<k1l_> anarchomarx: du hast doch schon quantal?
<jokrebel> anarchomarx: Und wenn das eine total frische Installation ist, wieso ist da dann was von Opera drin?
<anarchomarx> jokrebel: auch das hab ich schon: http://nopaste.me/paste/2120199497508294b8db065
<kubine> Title: Paketlisten werden gelesen... - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<k1l_> anarchomarx: was für ein system ist denn das jetzt genau? das sagt ja schon, es sei ein 12.10
<anarchomarx> jokrebel: hab nie behauptet das es eine frische installation ist
<anarchomarx> ja, das 12.10er aber mit falschem Kernel vermute ich. der Vorgesehene lässt sich nicht installieren
<k1l_> anarchomarx: ist das ein geupdatetes 12.04 oder nen 12.10 install? etc.
<k1l_> zudem ist der fehler der hier: "This kernel does not support a non-PAE CPU."
<jokrebel> anarchomarx:  Wenn Du um [13:51] versucht 12.10 L(!)ubuntu zu installieren. Die CD will auf meinem Centrino Single-Core nicht mal starten" geh ich davon aus… ^^
<anarchomarx> k1l_: ein geupdatetes 12.04
<jokrebel> erzählst
<sb1980> k1l_ : doch , ich habe ihn über die ubuntu paketquellen installiert in der gui diesmal und er wird auch angezeigt. oder wo soll die datei liegen? in /usr/bin schonmal nicht
<Loetmichel> sacht ma, kennt sich einer mit YUMI aus?
<k1l_> anarchomarx: es ist sehr mühsam bei dir die informationen zu bekommen um dir helfen zu können :/
<Loetmichel> wie biege ich dem denn bei die images aufn stick asl DEUTSCH zu installieren oder eine sprachauswahl im bootmenue einzurichten?
<Loetmichel> und eine persistenzdatei wäre auch schön, ab bensten gleich für alle varianten
<k1l_> sb1980: ja, das nvidia bug ding sollte eigentlich in deinem PATH liegen
<anarchomarx> k1l_: wieso. ich habe geklärt dass es JETZT um ein geupdates system geht, dass diese linux-kernel-meldung bringt
<anarchomarx> k1l_: und wenn das Systemupdate ein falschen Kernel vorschlägt ist das vermutlich ein Ubuntu-Problem
<k1l_> ja, ich glaube ubuntu hat ab 12.10 die unterstützung von non-pae cpus rausgeschmissen
<anarchomarx> k1l_: :D das heisst ich darf kein ubuntu mehr auf meinen Laptop installieren?
<k1l_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-November/034399.html 
<kubine> Title: Dropping i386 non-PAE as a supported kernel flavour in Precise Pangolin (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<sb1980> k1l_ hm. tuts nicht, aber ich habe auch in unity von nvidia auf xorg umgestellt weils onst gar nix ging. hat er die dann vielleicht wieder rausgelöscht?
<k1l_> anarchomarx: wie von dem entwickler benannt muss das schon sehr alte hardware sein damit die nichtmal pae unterstützt
<k1l_> sb1980: was hast du umgestellt?
<sb1980> k1l_: Software Paketquellen -> Zusätzliche Treiber -> wieder auf X.Org X Server
<anarchomarx> SUPPAAAA!!! Ein System das darauf ausgerichtet ist auch ältere Hardware zu unterstützen (Lubuntu) wird mein 1,5 GHz Centrino mit 512 MB aus dem Programm geschmissen ... und Tschüss Ubunut ... 
<k1l_> sb1980: ja wenn du dauern den nvidia treiber wieder deinstallierst dann wird das auch nichts
<sb1980> k1l_: ich hab sie genau 1 mal deinstalliert. nachdem er nach einem reboot immer drauf bestanden hat, dass ich nur einen laptop monitor habe
<sb1980> k1l_ ok. soll ich binary oder experimental binary nehmen? besser mal den normalen, oder?
<k1l_> nvidia-current
<sb1980> ok mom
<jokrebel> wie prüf ich denn, ob mein system PAE-fähig ist, auch wenn er jetzt schon weg ist?
<k1l_> jokrebel: die cpu flags angucken
<k1l_> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sb1980> bug report log: http://pastebin.com/57wdifvm
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: 57wdifvm (at pastebin.com)
<sb1980> jokrebel, k1l_ : http://pastebin.com/57wdifvm
<kubine> Title: ____________________________________________ Start of NVIDIA bug report log f - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> sb1980: Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<sb1980> jokrebel: ja, aber wie kann das sein wenn ich es stinknormal über die gui installiert habe?
<sb1980> oder anders gefragt: was kann ich machen das modul auch erkannt wird?
<Gharim> 7quit
<dephx> Hallo, mir fehlen pakete wie phpmyadmin und proftpd in ubuntu 12.04 auf einem vserver, was kann man da machen?
<k1l_> dephx: sie installieren?
<dephx> apt-get install proftpd phpmyadmin ergibt unable to locate package phpmyadmin proftpd 
<k1l_> dephx: zeig mal alles in einem nopaste
<k1l_> !paste > dephx 
<kubine> dephx: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<dephx> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411247/
<kubine> Title: Fehlende Pakete › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> dephx: nopaste mal deine /etc/apt/sources.list bitte
<dephx> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411252/
<kubine> Title: sources › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dephx> sieht stark nach provider aus kann ich die nötigen zeilen nachfügen?
<k1l_> deine beiden pakete sind z.b. in universe. wenn die eintragungen fehlen dann  findet der die natürlich nicht
<dephx> kennst du vielleicht die nötigen eintragungen damit ich diese einfügen könnte?
<k1l_> dephx: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list
<kubine> Title: sources.list › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> das hängt auch davon ab, wie du da was haben möchtest
<dephx> danke werde mal nachschauen
<dephx> funktioniert wieder, danke für deine hilfe 
<k1l_> kein problem
<Anonymous21> Hallo! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Adobe Photoshop auf Ubuntu zu installieren?
<k1l_> !wine > Anonymous21 
<kubine> Anonymous21: Informationen zu Wine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<k1l_> und dort dann weiter in der appdb nachgucken was wo wie gemacht werden muss und wie gut es unterstützt wird
<Anonymous21> +k1l: Wie schauen wir mit der Antivirus Software Avast aus?
<k1l_> Anonymous21: was willst du mit antivirus software?
<ring0> Anonymous21, wozu antivirus?
<Anonymous21> +ring0: War um nicht=
<k1l_> Anonymous21: nee, die frage ist: warum?
<Anonymous21> +ring0: Damit keine Viren hineinkommen.
<k1l_> Anonymous21: und was sollen die viren machen?
<Anonymous21> +k1: Na Trojaner zum Beispiel.
<ring0> Anonymous21, zeig mir mal einen virus für linux
<k1l_> !sicherheitskonzepte > Anonymous21 
<kubine> Anonymous21: Informationen zu Sicherheitskonzepte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheitskonzepte
<Anonymous21> +ring0: Trojaner.
<ring0> Anonymous21, zeig mir mal einen trojaner für linux
<dAnjou> es gibt clamav für ganz paranoide
<Anonymous21> +ring0: Na ein Trojaner.
<ring0> Anonymous21, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virenscanner
<kubine> Title: Virenscanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> Anonymous21, du redest dummes zeug
<Anonymous21> +ring0: Nein!
<ring0> Anonymous21, doch :)
<Anonymous21> +ring0: Warum kommt dann Trojanisches Pferd blockiert?
<ring0> Anonymous21, lesen bildet
<Anonymous21> +ring0: Warum kommt dann Trojanisches Pferd blockiert?
<dAnjou> haben k1l_ und ring0 keine möglichkeit zu kicken?
<ring0> also, ich nicht
<ring0> der andere ja
<ring0> ;)
<jokrebel> Was aber Thema für Nebenan wär ;-)
<ring0> jokrebel, darauf wären wir jetzt nicht gekommen
<hodes> lightdm wird nicht richtig angezeigt. im sinne von grafischen darstellungsfehlern. würde eine neuinstallation von lightdm vllt helfen. der nvidia treiber scheint zu funktionieren.
<hodes> hat ansonsten jmd eine idee wie ich lightdm testen kann? zum vergleich switche ich mal auf gdm
<hodes> problem gelöst, bleibe bei gdm
<hodes> gibt es einen befehl mit dem ich schauen kann, ob noch im system fehler vorliegen?? bei apt-get kommt schonmal kein fehler mehr.
<sdx23> hodes: "Fehler" sind ziemlich allgemein. Die können an diversen Stellen auftreten, und solange du nicht alle Programme mit allen möglichen Szenarien durchtestest, können da immer noch welche sein.
<sdx23> hodes: solange das Paketsystem in Ordnung ist und du problemlos rebooten kannst, würde ich das erstmal als sauber ansehen.
<jokrebel> hodes: Überprüf halt Deine Log-Dateien. Ansonsten - wenn alles geht werden wohl keine gravierenden Fehler mehr vorhanden sein.
<hodes> sdx23, beim reboot kommt jedoch noch ein (fail) bei kill all processings 
<sdx23> hodes: da müsstest du genauer untersuchen, was er nicht killen kann - was ggf. aufwendig werden kann. 
<hodes> sdx23, ok rebooten tut er ja trotzdem
<hodes> dann bin ich soweit erstmal zu frieden. danke für den ganzen support
<sdx23> hodes: dann würde ich mir die Mühe nur machen, wenn Zeit und Interesse.
<sdx23> (also das weiter zu untersuchen)
<hodes> sdx23, jap aber heute nicht mehr, hab den halben tag vorm rechner gesässen, jetzt is schluss, meine perle dreht schon am rad weil ich nicht aufnahme fähig für andere sachen bin ^^
<hodes> wie gesagt danke danke und bis dahin tüdülüdü
<sb1980> also ich hab jetzt nochmal das system neu installiert. nach wie vor will nvidia einfach nicht...
<sb1980> bleib jetzt halt bei xorg, aber der hängt sich einfach nach max 2-3h auf...strange
<bekks> Du bleibst sowieso bei xorg, weil das der X Server ist.
<bekks> "will einfach nicht" ist auch wirklich sehr - ungenau.
<sb1980> bekks: will einfach nicht heisst, das nachdem ich auf nvidia umschalte, immer "module nvidia not found" gebracht wird. und ich dann 640x480 auf einem monitor habe
<bekks> Also ist das Modul sehr offensichtlich nicht installiert.
<sb1980> bekks: ja, nur das sollte ja eigentlich passieren wenn man es über die systemeinstellungen macht. und apt besteht auch darauf das alles schon installiert ist
<bekks> "das alles" - was alles?
<sb1980> nvidia-current , nvidia-settings etc
<bekks> sb1980: Bitte liefere exakte Informationen.
<bekks> "etc" ist nicht hilfreich.
<Loetmichel> hmmm... kann das sein daß sie die xubuntu1210_64.iso vermurxt haben?
<bekks> Möglich ist eine ganze Menge.
<Loetmichel> grade install gemacht von stick-> hängt noch vor dem grub
<Loetmichel> also biospost kommt, dann nur noch blinkender cursor in der ecke
<bekks> Dann kann das ja nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun haben.
<bekks> Wenn da noch nicht mal versucht wird von Platte zu booten.
<k1l_> Loetmichel: könnte auch am kaputten download, kaputtem auf-den-stick-machen oder der Hardware liegen. so generell sind da vele Fehlerquellen
<Loetmichel> bekks, du NERVST
<Loetmichel> k1l_: ja, download wäre möglich
<Loetmichel> also defekter bzw beim stick beschreiben was schiefgegangen
<Loetmichel> aber da da vorher ein ubuntu 11.10 drauf wr und das sauber gebottet hat liegts wohl nicht so wirklich an der hardware
<bekks> Loetmichel: Es konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass Du dich nur selber gerne liest. Viel Vergnügen noch bei der Fehlersuche.
<Loetmichel> bekks: du machst hier alles nieder was nicht bei 3 auf den bäumen ist, aber hilfe hab ich von dir naoch nciht geshen die letzen wochen. 
<k1l_> Loetmichel: 12.10 bringt andere treiber etc mit. da kann auch am generellen system was liegen. aber da hilft erstmal logs/fehlermeldungen gucken und quertesten
<Loetmichel> immer erst mal schön behaupten man wäre nicht szutändig, viellecht verziehen sich die idioten hilfesuchenden mal wieder
<jokrebel> Loetmichel: Nur weil die Hardware mit dem letzten Image noch ging schließt das einen Hardwarefehler nicht generell aus.
<Loetmichel> aber das ist hier OT, nebenen weiter
<k1l_> Loetmichel: bekks ist ja gut. klärt das bitte per pn
<Loetmichel> jo
<Loetmichel> jokrebel: na ja, das hat vor 1 std noch gebooted
<Loetmichel> und das xubuntu 1210 booted ja von stick, von daher wprde ich mal hardware ausschliessen
<sb1980> bekks: das ist meine paste des nvidia reports von heute mittag http://pastebin.com/57wdifvm 
<kubine> Title: ____________________________________________ Start of NVIDIA bug report log f - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Loetmichel> leider pasts nicht uf eine CD, sonst wprde ich mal eben eine brennen  und davon testen
<sb1980> da hat sich im prinzip auch nach kompletter neuinstallation nix geändert
<bekks> sb1980: In deinem Paste ist zu sehen, dass nicht nvidia sondern nouveau verwendet wird.
<sb1980> bekks: ja wegen Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)  macht er da wohl nen fallback
<sb1980> bekks: aber nouveau verhält sich ja genauso beschissen.die auflösungen stimmen, aber es friert irgendwann immer komplett alles ein
<bekks> sb1980: Ja. Deswegen solltest du die nvidia Installation halt nochmal prüfen.
<sb1980> bekks: das habe ich ja gemacht, in dem ich ein komplett neues system aufgesetzt habe. von 0, so sollten ja eigentlich keine fehler entstehen. danach war es genau das gleiche. aber die pakete von nvidia sind installiert gewesen.
<sb1980> ich glaube , dass das irgendwie mit dem DVI anschluss des monitors zu tun hat. er erkennt den mal, mal nicht
<bekks> sb1980: Eine Neuinstallation hat mit "nvidia Installation prüfen" leider gar nichts zu tun.
<bekks> sb1980: Hast du in deinem laufenden System kontrolliert, ob der nvidia Treiber wirklich sauber installiert ist?
<sb1980> hm. kurz vor jedem crash hab ich das hier im syslog:  [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid,
<bekks> sb1980: Das komplette Log?
<sb1980> http://pastebin.com/HaNVMWRd
<kubine> Title: Oct 20 17:46:44 stefan-MS-7673 kernel: [ 43.974997] [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sb1980> hier von ein paar min früher ein crash, da steht dann auch was mit DVI drin : http://pastebin.com/ZiDg36fw
<kubine> Title: Oct 20 17:37:20 stefan-MS-7673 kernel: [ 71.367129] [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> sb1980: Das KOMPLETTE Log bitte. Nicht ein paar Zeilen.
<sb1980> bekks: ich kann dir gerne das ganze syslog dumpen, aber das ist der teil der mit dem problem zu tun hat
<bekks> sb1980: dmesg | pastebinit
<bekks> sb1980: Und beantworte bitte meine Frage von oben.
<sb1980> welche meinst du? hatte zwischendurch wieder einen crash
<sb1980> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292553/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MikatCan> Währet ihr so freundlich auch Fragen wegen TV karten unter XBMC-Live zu beantworten?
<bekks> sb1980: Ich meine:
<bekks> 1020 174512 <+bekks> sb1980: Hast du in deinem laufenden System kontrolliert, ob der nvidia  Treiber wirklich sauber installiert ist?
<bekks> sb1980: Ich meine:
<bekks> 1020 174512 <+bekks> sb1980: Hast du in deinem laufenden System kontrolliert, ob der nvidia  Treiber wirklich sauber installiert ist?
<sb1980> bekks: ok. ich habe ihn jetzt seit der neuinstallation überhaupt nicht mehr drauf sondern bin jetzt bei nouveau geblieben. aber hier habe ich diese ständigen crashes (eben schon wieder). wobei die natürlich auch ne ganz andere ursache haben können, aber im log sehe ich halt vor jedem crash diese message die ich gepastet habe
<sb1980> hm...also für das EDID problem wird vorgeschlafen die xconf.org anzupassen, aber die gibts ja gar nicht mehr
<sb1980> äh xconf.org
<ring1> sb1980, dann leg eine an
<k1l_> sb1980: einfach selbst anlegen
<sb1980> wird die beachtet dann?
<k1l_> sb1980: ja
<k1l_> wenn eine da ist werden die werte genommen, ansonsten wirds automatisch eingerichtet, was in den meisten fällen gut klappt
<sb1980> ok, und wie komme ich andie gültigen device identifier?
<ring1> sb1980, sudo Xorg -configure sollte dir eine erstellen
<jokrebel> aber nur als xorg.conf _nicht_ mittels einer xconf.org <g>
<sb1980> xconf.de.vu nehm ich
<jokrebel> what?
<sb1980> jk
<bekks> ?
<sb1980> kleiner scherz am rande
<jokrebel> Stell lieber alles mittels nvidia-settings ein. Dort kannst Du dann auch die passende xorg.conf erzeugen und abspeichern
<sb1980> nvidia fass ich erst mal nciht mehr an. das bleibt weg ... hat mich heut schon genug zeit und nerven gekostet ;)
<bekks> Du hast nicht mal nach der Ursache geforscht sondern nur neuinstalliert :P
<sb1980> ich habs 1.5h lang versucht, und danach konnt ich mich nicht mal mehr einloggen weil alles schwarz war
<sb1980> ich muss heut noch schaffen, da kann ich net nur gucken was der triber macht ;)
<bekks> dpkg -l | ... wäre jetzt nicht SO aufwendig gewesen :)
<bekks> Wie auch immer.
<sb1980> ja, aber die analyse bzw das versehen und lösen. muss ich ja so oder so noch machen wenn ich mehr zeit hab
<PBeck> hi
<Rubberduck78> Hallo ...
<Rubberduck78> ich hab mein ubuntu von 12.04 auf 12.10 upgedatet .... nun mag mein Desktop nicht mehr so wie vorher :/
<Rubberduck78> der starter kommt nicht mehr, die fenster sind alle undekoriert, ... 
<jokrebel> Rubberduck78: Was heißt "der starter kommt nicht mehr"?
<Rubberduck78> äh, das Panel das bei mir links am Rand immer eingeblendet wurde mit den Application-Icons wenn ich mit der Maus dort hin bin
<Rubberduck78> keine ahnung, wie das offiziell richtig heißt ;)
<jokrebel> Rubberduck78: Soll heißen, Du hast einen komplett leeren Desktop?
<Rubberduck78> im grunde ja .... bis auf die Icons die da "AUF" dem Desktop liegen, die sind da
<jokrebel> Rubberduck78: Lief denn das Update fehlerfrei durch? 
<jokrebel>  Rubberduck78: . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rubberduck78> Hmm, ich hab das leider unattended durchgeführt ;)) 
<Rubberduck78> hab aber auch keine fehler gesehen
<Rubberduck78> alt-tab ermöglicht mir übrigens auch leider nicht in verschiedenen Fenstern, die offen sind herumzuhüpfen ... so dass ich hier nun einige probleme habe
<Rubberduck78> minimieren und maximieren von den fenstern ist auch nicht möglich *argh*
<Rubberduck78> lsb_release sagt ich habe 12.10
<Rubberduck78> update und upgrade zeigt keine pakete mehr, die ich installieren könnte
<jokrebel> Rubberduck78: Du hast meine Paste-Bitte erhalten?
<Rubberduck78> ja, aber so wie mein Desktop nun funktioniert, krieg ichs nich hin .... :-//
<Rubberduck78> ich kann die fenster auch nicht mal ordentlich verschieben oder größer-/kleiner- ziehen
<sb1980> Rubberduck78: Strg+Alt+T damit kriegst du ein terminal auf
<vectory_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292149/ 4 paket updates werden zurueckgehalten, ist das normal? hatte das schonmal, synaptic hat die aber installiert, nach "markiere updates"
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vectory_> *upgrades
<MikatCan> vectory_ hast du apt-get upgrade genutzt?
<vectory_> MikatCan: ja
<MikatCan> dann nutze doch mal apt-get dist-upgrade
<vectory_> aha
<MikatCan> :-)
<vectory_> woher soll die info ueber die 4 pakete sonst kommen, wenn nicht vom repo update?
<Hans-Martin> Naamt... habe gerade 12.10 installiert, nun wollte ich auch mal testhalber auf nouveau umschalten, habe bisher nur den nvidia proprietary driver genutzt.
<Hans-Martin> Leider geht dann das WLAN nicht mehr - hab mehrfach hin und her geschaltet, scheint genau daran zu liegen.
<Hans-Martin> Ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Könnte durchaus älter als 12.10 sein, ich habe halt vorher nouveau nicht probiert.
<ring1> Hans-Martin, nutzung eines anderen grafiktreibers deaktiviert die wlan karte? das hängt wohl kaum zusammen
<Hans-Martin> ich würd' ja auch nicht glauben, wenn ich nicht 2 mal hin und her geschaltet hätte und es genau nur diese Änderung ist.
<Hans-Martin> ich versuch grad mal die Log-Ausgaben zusammenzukramen.
<welgo> nabend
<welgo> son mist, mir ist beim update von 11.10 auf 12.04 der rechner abgeschmiert. 
<welgo> und der kommt jetzt nicht mehr hoch weil luks+lvm verschluesselt
<welgo> irgendwie passen kernel und initrd nicht mehr zusammen
<welgo> jemand ne idee wie man da jetzt weiterkommt?
<vectory_> welgo: du willst einen thread auf ubuntuusers erstellen
<vectory_> oder $brett deiner wahl
<papachaotica> ? dann erklähr mir mal wozu dieser support channel ist
<vectory_> ich meine, das klingt nach einem groesseren problem. zumal er nicht gesagt hat, worums genau geht. datenrettung etwa?
<vectory_> sollte nicht heissen, dass es hier nicht hergehoert
<jokrebel> welgo: Hab mit Verschlüsselung auch nicht viel am Hut, aber vielleicht hilft ja http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS schon weiter. Ansonsten einfach Geduld haben. Mancher ist grad nicht vorm PC und ließt erst später.
<kubine> Title: LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<papachaotica> ok, mit einer live cd luks öffen und system chroot dann init neu erstellen, und wenn nicht funktioniert system so neu installieren 
<papachaotica> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Alternative-Installation-mit-Hilfe-eines-Skripts
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<welgo> ich boot erstmal nen 12.04 von usb jetzt, mit der alten 9.10 livecd ist nicht mehr viel anzufangen. denke fuer die luks tipps
<sincex386> ich hust auch 
<LupusE> gint es aktuelle probleme? suche Niveao ...
<LupusE> err, gibt
<jokrebel> LupusE: What?
<LupusE> oh, ubuntu hat keinen support bedarf mehr? prima.
<sincex386> |-)
<benste99> hi, ich hatte probleme mit dem fglrx treiber - kann mich aber jetzt in einem anderen user nach 12.10 upgrade wieder anmelden, mein eigener gibt aber nur nen kurzen schwarzen bildschirm, dann wieder lightdm, nen falsches password wird anders angezeigt - was muss ich prüfen ?
<zerwas> benste99, ist das Passwort denn ganz sicher richtig?
<benste99> ja im cli kann ich mich anmelden
<benste99> habe es auch vorsichtshaler nochmal geändert
<benste99> und wie gesagt nen falsches passwort gibt ne extra fehlermeldung die ich auch schon gesehen habe
<zerwas> benste99, im Homeverzeichnis des Users findest Du eine Datei .xsession-errors, dort könntest Du für mögliche Fehler hineinschauen
<benste99> (telepathy-indicator:2573): Gdk-WARNING **: telepathy-indicator: Fatal IO error 11 (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) on X server :0.
<zerwas> benste99, und eine rabiate Lösung: wenn Du Dich mit dem anderen Benutzernamen problemlos einloggen kannst, könntest Du natürlich auch all Deine persönlichen Daten zu dem Nutzer hinüberkopieren
<Wedelviech> seufz. kann mir wer helfen? Ich benutz ein notebook mit touchpad + usb maus. und alle 30minuten oder so wird meine maus gefangen wie wenn man die maustaste gedrückt hält, danach muss ich aufs touchpad klicken und mit der maus bis es wieder geht :/
<benste99> zerwas: nicht ganz .. seahorse usw. hat sehr viele daten die ich user deifniert brauche
<zerwas> benste99, die kannst Du ja auch migrieren. Ansonsten kannst Du schrittweise die Konfigurationsordner als Verursacher prüfen, indem Du sie umbenennst und einen Loginversuch startest
<zerwas> benste99, Du könntest mit ~/.config anfangen
<benste99> zerwas: begeistert bin ich davon ja nicht wie kaputt mein system nach dem einfachen upgrade ist ...
<zerwas> benste99, ich kann dir leider auch nicht sagen, woran es liegt. Um welche Desktopumgebung handelt es sich denn bei dem Nutzer?
<benste99> default install - sollte also unity sein
<benste99> mit lightdm als dekstop manager
<zerwas> benste99, 12.10 ist nun einmal keine LTS-Version. Wenn man Stabilität möchte, sollte man auf jeden Fall immer nur von LTS zu LTS upgraden
<benste99> entschuldige mal ich nutze ubuntu seit 2005 - wenn es nicht LTS ist heists noch lange nicht das nach dem upgrade NICHTS funktioniert - das würde sich unstable nennen
<benste99> und 12.10 ist ein stable release !
<zerwas> benste99, ich bin auch seit 4.10 dabei ;-). War nur ein gut gemeinter Hinweis, dass man mit einem LTS-Release nichts falsch macht. Funktioniert auf einem Terminal mit dem kaputten Nutzer "startx"?
<zerwas> benste99, du kannst auch Unity mit "unity --reset" zurücksetzen
<zerwas> benste99, oder erst einmal testen, ob eine andere Desktopumgebung mit dem Nutzer funktioniert und es von da versuchen zu richten
<benste99> naja im neuen admin user test klappts ja
<benste99> btw. auch noch
<benste99> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/benste/.compiz/session/104fa07748a8ddd1eb135074996611400000020810040"
<benste99> und 
<benste99> (compiz:2154): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_client_add_dir: assertion `gconf_valid_key (dirname, NULL)' failed
<zerwas> benste99, du könntest einmal die .Xauthority umbenennen, eventuell hängt es ja mit einem Rechteproblem zusammen
<benste99> rechte nach upgrade ?
<benste99> und warum dann die gconf und compiz fehler ?
<benste99> aber nen verushc ists wert
<benste99> zerwas
<benste99> lol .Xaut ... hat der user keine lese rechte
<benste99> sollte das nen 700 sein ?
<zerwas> benste99, die I/O-Meldung ist kein Problem, das scheint nur eine Warnung zu sein, dass die Session nicht gespeichert wurde
<benste99> kannste mir mal "ls -l .Xauthority" von dir schicken
<benste99> bei mir gehört die root
<zerwas> benste99, 600, muss dem Nutzer gehören.
<benste99> dann hats upgrade die zerschossen
<benste99> moment ich änders mal und note das für nen bug report
<benste99> zerwas:  - merci !! - hat funktioniert
<zerwas> benste99, kein Problem :-)
<benste99> ich bin dann mal offline und reporte nen bug
<benste99> gegen welches package ?
<benste99> unity ?
<benste99> oder upgrade ???
<zerwas> War ja zum Glück doch nichts schlimmes. Da bin ich überfragt, ich weiß ja nicht, was das verursacht hat. Wie hast du denn den upgrade-prozess angeworfen?
<zerwas> wenn du nicht weißt, gegen welches Paket ist das erst einmal auch nicht schlimm, das wird von einem Helfer meist richtig einsortiert bzw. beim Klären des Bugs verschoben
<zerwas> benste99, ich würde danach auch mal die restlichen Rechte im Homeverzeichnis checken bzw. korrigieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis#Rechte-korrigieren
<kubine> Title: Homeverzeichnis › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<benste99> ja aber das verursacht immer mehr arbeit für alle beim bug tracking :)
<zerwas> benste99, "I had the same problem. My understanding of the problem is as follows. It occurs if you encrypt you file system during the upgrade and you change the password."
<zerwas> Wobei es unwahrscheinlich ist, dass es bei dir daran lag ...
<MikatCan> Hi. ich könnte aktuell hilfe gebrauchen meine PCI TV Karte (Medion TV-Tuner 7134) unter Ubuntu 11.10 X86 zum laufen zu bekommen
<k1l_> !hcl > MikatCan hat die recherche hier auf den listen was ergeben?
<kubine> MikatCan hat die recherche hier auf den listen was ergeben?: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<k1l_> MikatCan: zur genaueren beschreibung der karte mal "lspci" in ein terminal eingeben und die zeile suchen, die auf die karte zutrifft
<MikatCan> 02:02.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<MikatCan> der saa713x sollte ja eigentlich unterstützt sein
<MikatCan> laut wiki.ubuntu.com soll die karte Auto Detect sein
<k1l_> MikatCan: da ich selber keine tv karte habe gebe ich dir mal eine suche weiter http://tinyurl.com/9uzlbws  
<kubine> Title: Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) - Google-Suche (at tinyurl.com)
<MikatCan> mit tvtime-scanner habe ich sogar sender gefunden. Allerdings wird unter /dev/ kein ordner dvb angelegt
<k1l_> MikatCan: hier ist ein funktionierender bericht für 11.04 http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/medion-tv-tuner-7134-funktioniert-nicht/#post-3181537
<kubine> Title: Medion TV Tuner 7134 funktioniert nicht!!! › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> in dem post steht auch, dass es kein /dev/dvb gibt sondern /dev/video0 z.b.
<MikatCan> stimmt den habe ich bei mir auch gefunden
<MikatCan> dann mus ich nurnoch rausfinden warum TVheadend die nicht erkennt
<MikatCan> hat jemand da ne idee zu ?
<k1l_> wenn es dir speziell um tvheadend geht fragst du mal die entwickler davon? vlt erwarten sie ein /dev/dvb oder so
<MikatCan> hm ok dachte hier auch dabei hilfe bekommen zu können :-)
<k1l_> du kannst natürlich warten bis ich programmieren gelernt habe und durch den programmcode gewühlt habe. aber schneller wird das definitiv mit den profis von dem programm gehen :)
<LupusE> oder ein prescan mit scantv, der die channels.conf erstellt?
<LupusE> das /dev/dvb brauchst du, soweit ich weis, das ist nicth sehr weit, nur zum erstellen der senderliste mit freq:name paaren. Danach hilft /dev/didio zu rausgabe.
<MikatCan> ah sehe grade warum der die nicht findet
<MikatCan> Device lacks MPEG encoder, Device skipped
<MikatCan> dann mal neue tv karte suche :-) Danke für die Hilfe
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-21
<dreamon_> Gibt es einen Player der HD-Filme spielt auf schwachen PCs. Qualität ist nicht wichtig. Schön wärs wenn es nicht zuviel stottert. Bild reicht ziemlich klein. 
<pc-fan> dreamon_: guck vielleicht mal, was die auf dem raspberry pi verwenden
<dreamon_> pc-fan, Hardware ist kein RaspberryPi. Aber die Idee ist gut. Die nehmen dort Omxplayer
<dreamon_> Ist bei Ubuntu nicht in den Paketquellen
<catweazle> die GPU vom Raspberry hat aber auch H.264 Hardwarebeschleunigung, das wirste auf einem "schwachen" PC nicht unbedingt haben
<dreamon_> Der PC ist so schwach nun auch wieder nicht C2D. Aber man kann in der Zeit nichts mehr arbeiten. Es läuft nicht flüssig. VlC zeigt nur Fragmente und DragonPlayer eine Diashow. Ist ne Nvidia drin. GT9600 oder so .. Da gabs doch mal vdpau
<dreamon_> Da steht noch für Version 11.10 ->  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Video-Dekodierung_beschleunigen
<kubine> Title: Video-Dekodierung beschleunigen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Hat sich seither noch was getan?
<catweazle> ich glaub die vdpau-ppa s endeten für 10.04
<dreamon_> catweazle, Das wäre ja ewig schade. Oder ist es überflüssig geworden
<Guest10252> Halo
<catweazle> nein, wurde wohl nur was geändert
<Guest10252> was ist sicherer Ubuntu oder Fedora?
<catweazle> schau mal in die Kommentare hier http://blogausgraz.wordpress.com/2012/05/10/ubuntu-12-04-auf-dem-zotac-zbox-plus-id41/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 auf dem Zotac ZBOX PLUS ID41 | Blogausgraz (at blogausgraz.wordpress.com)
<catweazle> das hier --> sudo apt-get install libva1 vdpau-va-driver vainfo
<dreamon_> Welcher Player unterstützt das vdpau? glaube Mplayer? VLC nicht.
<dreamon_> Ja brutal, hab nun mplayer genommen, vdpau und Hardware Unterstützung gewählt. Cpulast was zwischen 10-15% Stark!
<dreamon_> Spult in Recordzeit.
<dreamon_> catweazle, Danke für deine Hilfe.
<dreamon_> Unterstützt nur gnome-mplayer und XMBC vdpau. hmm.. 
<sb1980> moin
<vectory_> kann es sein, dass libreoffice noch immer massive probleme mit .docx hat?
<bekks> Die hat M$ doch auch. :)
<vectory_> ich meine bei der formatierung in lo writer. da scheinen sogar bilder zu fehlen :<
<bekks> Ich behaupte einfach mal, die Formatierung wird zwischen LO und MSO immer auseinanderfliegen.
<Mode-M> moin, kann mir jemand bitte bei meinem problem mit nginx helfen? offensichtlich kann nginx nicht auf port 80 hören weil da schon ein dienst drauf lauscht. bloß es gibt keinen solchen dienst?! http://dpaste.com/816218/
<kubine> Title: dpaste: #816218 (at dpaste.com)
<bekks> Mode-M: lsb_release -a und lsof -i bitte :)
<dAnjou> naja, netstat -tulpen geht wohl schneller
<Mode-M> netstat zeigt auch nix. moment bekks 
<Mode-M> http://dpaste.com/816219/
<kubine> Title: dpaste: #816219 (at dpaste.com)
<dAnjou> und dann kann es noch sein, dass irgendein programm auf port 80 einfach abgekackt is, ohne den port freizugeben
<dAnjou> dann dauert es immer ein bisschen
<Mode-M> lsof -i | grep http
<Mode-M> sslh      12349     sslh    3u  IPv4  33910335      0t0  TCP *:https (LISTEN)
<bekks> Ich hätte gerne die Ausgabe von lsof -i und nicht die von lsof -i | grep hhtp
<Mode-M> ich kann euch noch sagen, welche änderung ich gemacht habe bei den nginx einstellungen
<Mode-M> ich hab listen 80; auf listen       [::]:80; geändert.
<Mode-M> bekks: k, aber dann im query.
<dAnjou> is klar, auf dem port versucht er ja auch zu starten
<Mode-M> jo, muss etwas mit ipv6 zu tun haben.
<jokrebel_> "sudo alsactl store" gibt mir ein "Home directory /home/achim not ours." zurück. Was tun?
<dadrc> Die Fehlermeldung klingt so, als solltest du das ohne sudo machen
<jokrebel_> das geht aber auch nicht: alsactl: save_state:1608: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<jokrebel_> Ich muss nach jedem reboot erst wieder alsamixer aufrufen und den Master hochregeln und uMuten. Das nervt auf dauer.
<stevieh> jokrebel_: 12.10 und ivybridge?
<dadrc> jokrebel_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308446 sieht interessant aus
<kubine> Title: [xubuntu] Home directory /home/tux not ours - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<jokrebel_> 12.10 ja - ivybridge? Hmm - wüsst ich das?
<stevieh> jokrebel: was für ne Kiste?
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Ein altes Amilo-laptop
<stevieh> jokrebel_: ok, weil irgendwie hatte ich das gestern auch...  aber er hat es sich wohl gemerkt..
<Seymour> Wer kann mir denn mal sagen, wieso MediathekView keine Filme mehr findet?
<stevieh> Seymour: habs grad probiert, hier gehts. Hab allerdings Oracle Java installiert.
<Seymour> die filme direkt bei den sendern abrufen kann ich auch.
<stevieh> Seymour: also, Filmliste laden geht und Film suchen geht. Download über mediathek hab ich jetzt nicht probiert, oder was minst du?
<Seymour> aber wenn ich ainfach nur auf "alle filme neu laden" klicke, kommt unten erst eine Meldung "lade 64000 (oder so) neue Filme" und es beginnt einen Fortschrittsbalken, bricht dann aber nach ein paar sekunden ab
<Seymour> und direkt bei den Sendern laden dauert unfassbar lange, mehrere Minuten nur für die 83 Filme des WDR
<stevieh> Seymour: das heisst hier "Filmliste neu laden" und dauert ein paar sekunden... 68xxx filme Mediathek View 3.0.0
<Seymour> haben die irgendwie die url geändert, wo die filmliste geladen wird oder was?
<stevieh> Seymour: k.a.
<Seymour> ich hab noch die alte version und mein synaptic ist kaputt 8-(((
<bekks> Was hat es denn?
<stevieh> Seymour: dann hast du aber ein anderes Problem als filmchen gucken ;-)
<stevieh> btw. hab ich mediathekview eh von Hand installiert.
<Seymour> ich brauch eigentlich nen neuen Rechner, oder mindestens paar neue Platten
<noseeder> Kann mir hier jemand helfen eine analoge TV karte mit TVheadend nutzbar zu machen?
<jokrebel> TVheadend?
<papachaotica> kp, bestimmt so ein gui ding
<ThreeM> papachaotica , streaming server
<jokrebel_> so - nachdem ich die Audiogruppe hinzugefügt habe und ein paar Rechte angepasst konnte ich endlich "alsactl store" ausführen. Damit es nun klappt musste ich auch noch "alsactl restore" in den Bootvorgang reinpacken. Watt fürn Akt!
<jokrebel_> Danke an alle Tippgeber
<noseeder> jokrebel das ist ein "TVServer" mit webinterface das recht einfach auch in das XBMC eingebunden werden kann. Wenn du was besseres kennst um die Analoge TVKarte zum XBMC weiter zu leiten freue ich mich über einen Hinweis
<benste> hi, nach dem upgrade von 12.04 zu 12.10 kann ich zwar mp3s  abspielen aber das import plugin von rhytmbox für cds verweigert seinen dienst - es findet die decoder sowohl für mp3 als auch ogg nicht - gstreamerplugin ugly ist aber als normale 64bit installiert - der python plugin finder will aber ne i386, kann sie aber nicht installieren - was mache ich falsch ?
<sivizius> hi
<jokrebel_> benste: So als Schnellschuß ins Blaue tipp ich da mal auf plugins/codecs die aus Fremdquellen gestammt haben (was ja beim Upgrade deaktiviert wird)
<sivizius> bei gedit kann man ja einstellen, ob der text plain/c++/python/... ist
<sivizius> nun, ich möchte mir selbst einen farbcode erstellen, wie geht das oder wer weiß rat/an wen soll ich mch wenden
<sivizius> bzw. unter welchen stichwörtern such ich am besten unter google, hab bisher nichts gefunden
<brainheadz> http://superuser.com/questions/353391/custom-gedit-syntax-highlighting-for-dummies
<kubine> Title: Custom gedit Syntax Highlighting for Dummies? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<brainheadz> bei der 1. Antwort ist auch noch ein weiterführender Link vorhanden
<passt2> hallo allerseits
<brainheadz> passt2: hi
<passt2> habe gerade auf 12.10 umgestellt
<passt2> welchen vorteil bringt es die nativen nvidia treiber zu installieren
<k1l_> passt2: aus den ubuntu repos?
<sivizius> thx brainheadz
<dAnjou> nutzt einer erfolgreich seinen google-account mit empathy unter 12.10+gnome-shell? wenn ich bei mir nen konto einrichten will, seh ich zwar empathy neben shotwell in der liste, kann aber keine einstellungen ändern, weil einfach keine da sind, weil nur "Fertig" dasteht (screenshot folgt)
<k1l_> !grafikkarten_nvidia > passt2  dort wird genannt, dass die 2d und 3d unterstützung oft besser ist beim nvidia treiber.
<kubine> passt2 dort wird genannt, dass die 2d und 3d unterstützung oft besser ist beim nvidia treiber.: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/Nvidia finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<sivizius> ("Syntax Highlighting", darauf hätt ich kommen können...)
<k1l_> dAnjou: in unity klappt das
<brainheadz> sivizius: ja manchmal steht man aufm schlauch, aber dafür gibts sowas wie hier ja
<sivizius> "manchmal"
<benste> jokrebel_	also habe mal geguckt fremdquellen habe ich keine mehr dabei
<benste> sind die offiziellen  pakete
<benste> selbst in rhythmbox klappts ja ...
<benste> nur beim CD import fehlen alle decoder, also auch ogg der ja normal vorinstalliert ist
<dAnjou> hier, wie das aussieht: http://imgur.com/a/uT8z1
<kubine> Title: Photo Album - Imgur (at imgur.com)
<brainheadz> dAnjou: ehm ich hab meinen google account in empathy, zwar unter fedora aber ebenfalls mit gnome-shell
<jokrebel_> benste: Naja, die werden/wurden ja auch deaktiviert beim Upgrade. Sagt aber ja nichts drüber aus, ob Du vorhern nicht welche hattest.
<sivizius> bzw. mir hätte der link schon gereicht, was mit xml oder so ähnlich hab ich mir schon gedacht, nur nicht wo...jedefalls danke, bin jetzt wieder weg, bye
<dAnjou> die reihenfolge der bilder müsste eher andersrum sein
<dAnjou> done
<benste> jokrebel _  apt-cache sagt aber das die nicht ausm ppa sind
<dAnjou> brainheadz: wie sieht das bei dir aus?
<dAnjou> brainheadz: im vergleich zu meinen screenshots
<passt2> hab noch mal ne frage zu den nvidia treibern
<brainheadz> dAnjou: ich schick dir gleich ein screenshot
<passt2> mein notebook hat zwei grafikkarten onboard+nvidia 
<passt2> im wiki werden für diese konstellation zwei varianten empfohlen 
<k1l_> dAnjou: ich hab da auf der 2. seite auch nur mein avatar, meine gmail adresse und kann da nen lokalen alias für mich wählen
<k1l_> passt2: nimm die bumblebee variante
<dAnjou> offensichtlich hab ich nichmal das :/
<passt2>  danke :) genau das wollt ich fragen
<k1l_> passt2: also prime ist gerade erst dazugekommen mit 12.10. das kannst du gerne mal testen. aber bumblebee hat sicher mehr erfahrungswerte
<dAnjou> dann installier ich mal unity wieder und guck wie es da aussieht
<passt2> ok, ich werde mal kurz den rechner neu starten
<brainheadz> dAnjou: also prinzipiell funktioniert beides, in Empathy direkt und über die Option "Online-Konten" .. welchen weg bist du gegangen bzw. was hast du vo
<dAnjou> brainheadz: in ubuntu geht das nich in empathy direkt, da wird immer gleich online-accounts aufgerufen
<jokrebel_> benste: Gibt es meldungen, wenn Du rhythmbox aus dem Terminal startest?
<dAnjou> und es gibt sogar zwei
<dAnjou> von ubuntu ein online-konten und von gnome ein online-konten
<benste> jokrebel also wenn ichs normal starte nicht, mit --debug gibts aber je eine andere meldung wegen dem encoding - moment ich hole die gerade nochmal
<dAnjou> beides hat meinen google-account aktiviert
<jokrebel_> benste: 64bit?
<benste> ja
<benste> (14:51:50) [0x193a2d0] [impl_get_missing_plugins] rb-encoder-gst.c:803: missing plugin for profile mp3: gstreamer|0.10|rhythmbox|MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3)-Encoder|encoder-audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)3
<benste> ähnliches für oggvorbis
<benste> aber normal wiedergeben kann er die
<benste> habe ne test mp3 die funktioniert ohne beanstnadung
<benste> 64bit system - der plugin finder meint mir aber ne i386 von dem bereits installierten paket andrehen zu wollen
<benste> soll ich die auch mal installieren ?
<stevieh> steht ja auch encoder
<jokrebel_> benste: Schau Dir das mal an, hab grad nicht genug Zeit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/992303
<kubine> Title: Bug #992303 “Cannot play mp3 or ogg files in Rhythmbox after upg...” : Bugs : “rhythmbox” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<benste> danke guck ich mal
<benste> is nen anderer fehler - ich kann ja playback
<hodes> wisst ihr warum ich bei ubunt 12.10 floppy disk zum einhängen habe, obwohl ich sowas gar nicht besitze?
<magerquark> hodes, nö
<hodes> xD
<zerwas> hodes, im BIOS kann man floppy deaktivieren. danach kannst du das machen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29707/how-to-disable-floppy-drive
<kubine> Title: How to disable floppy drive? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<hodes> zerwas, ok danke :)
<outcast> hollo, seit wann kann man die auswahl eines ganzen meshes (L) mit seams begrenzen?
<k1l_> !wf > outcast 
<kubine> outcast: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<zerwas> outcast, geht es um Unity3D? dann würde ich mich an die leute wenden
<dAnjou> ha, jetzt gehts. den mist unter unity eingerichtet und es geht auch unter gnome
<dAnjou> -.-
<k1l_> dAnjou: da sag mal einer in untiy würde zu wenig einstellungen sein :)
<outcast> hoppala --.--
<outcast> wie man kann unity3d auf ubuntu einrichten 
<outcast> ich hab mich leider vertan im chat ^^
<zerwas> outcast, ich tippe auf Wine
<zerwas> outcast, evtl. funktioniert aber nur eine alte version: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11075
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Unity (at appdb.winehq.org)
<zerwas> outcast, Unity3D ist halt ein Windows-Programm
<jokrebel_> ?
<zerwas> jokrebel_, was ist los?
<jokrebel_> zerwas: Naja - Bei Unity-3D geh ich in nem Ubuntu-Kanal erst mal von der Benutzeroberfläche aus…
<zerwas> jokrebel_, stimmt. aber die erste frage deutete eben auf Unity3D hin
<jokrebel_> …nicht jeder Ubuntu-User ist gleichzeitig auch "Spieler"
<Pencroff> moin
<Pencroff> könnte jemand mal sein lshw output auf pastebin posten, ich benötige es für linux projekt also -> lshw -xml -sanitze danke im vorraus
<jokrebel_> Pencroff: Nicht Support-Relevante Sachen bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic - Danke.
<Pencroff> ok danke
<passt2> kann mir jemand erklären, was mir webapps, die ich jetzt unter 12.10 installieren kann, wie zB für youtube, bringen? Vllt insbesondere das youtube app, das so wie mir scheint, nichts anderes als die Youtube Webseite aufruft. 
<Loetmichel> sach ma, MUSS ich das verstehen? egal ob ich xubuntu, lubuntu oder ubuntu (alle 12.10, alle von usbstick mit UUI geschrieben) installiere auf der maschine... er hängt nachm POST. 2 mal linefeed, dann nur noch schwarzer bildschirm mit blinkendem cursor in der ersten spalte. und alle 3 Images sind MD% mässig ok
<Loetmichel> ich hab jetzt mal mit rescatux-cd das system gebootet... DANN gehtst
<Loetmichel> einwandfrei ohne fehlermeldung.
<Loetmichel> also grub-install und grub-update ausgefürt... 
<Loetmichel> gergebnis: geht immer noch nicht
<Loetmichel> genau wie vorher
<Loetmichel> einer ne idee wo es da hängen könnte?
<Loetmichel> hmm, keiner ne idee?
<jokrebel_> Loetmichel: Wo genau bleibts hängen?
<jokrebel_> Loetmichel: schon vor GRUB?
<Loetmichel> boot-post-scren,, dann schwarzer bildschirm, dann 2* return, dann bnimkender cursor
<Loetmichel> hatte ich doch grade beschrieben
<Loetmichel> und ansosnten weiter schwarzer bildschirm
<Loetmichel> cursor= unterstrich, nicht block. (falls das wichtig ist)
<jokrebel_> 2x Return soll heißen Du drückst das? Oder es Blinkt ein Cursor in der 3ten Zeile?
<Loetmichel> der cursor blint in der ersten, dann in der 2ten, dann in der dritten und bleibt da
<Loetmichel> 1.zeile *blinkblink
<Loetmichel> 2.zeile *blinkblink*
<Loetmichel> 3.zeile *blinkblinkblinkblinkblinkblinkblink <- unendlich
<jokrebel_> Loetmichel: Versuch mal ins Grub-Bootmenü zu kommen (glaub war ESC oder Shift oder so) um dann mal mit verschiedenen Boot-Optionen zu testen.
<Loetmichel> nix
<jokrebel_> !grub2 > Loetmichel
<kubine> Loetmichel: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Loetmichel> regaiert weder auf shift noch auf esc
<Loetmichel> das witzige ist ja: wenn ich mit grub-superdisk von platte boote gehts einwandfrei
<jokrebel_> Loetmichel: Die "richtige" taste muss man auch noch zum "richtigen" Zeitpunkt drücken ,-)
<Loetmichel> jokrebel: ich habe es extensiv getestet
<Loetmichel> weder lshift bnoch Rshoft noch esc noch Del noch sonstwas was mir so eingefallen ist
<Loetmichel> f8 auch nicht
<Loetmichel> sieht aus als wär der track0 im sack bzw er läd statt grub nur müll
<jokrebel_> Loetmichel: Da Du lieber schimpfst als dem Link folgst, hab ich es für Dich rausgesucht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Problembehebung#Ubuntu-oder-ein-anderes-Betriebssystem-werden-direkt-ohne-Anzeige-des-Auswahlmenues-geladen
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Loetmichel> dabnke, das hab ich schon gelesen, trifft nur alles nciht zu
<jokrebel_> Da steht dass es die Umschalttaste ist
<Loetmichel> auch das hab ich gelesen.. aber man kann ja mal andere probieren
<Loetmichel> beim grub(1) gings ja uch noch mit f8 wimre
<jokrebel_> Loetmichel: Und das ist schon installiert (vom Stick aus) und bootet nach installationsende so?
<jokrebel_> oder bootet schon der LiveStick so (nicht)?
<Loetmichel> jokrebel: das installierte bootet nich
<jokrebel_> Loetmichel: Wohin hast Du denn Grub installieren lassen?
<Loetmichel> der lifestick bootet normal, auch wenn ich per grub-superdist die installation starte ist alles fein
<Loetmichel> nur das booten von der platte klappt nicht
<Loetmichel> als wäre kein grub da
<Loetmichel> der IST aber da
<jokrebel_> Loetmichel: Aber vielleicht nicht im MBR?
<Loetmichel> nach /dev/sda wie es gehört
<Loetmichel> warte mal, idee
<Loetmichel> wen die beiden return kommen hör ich die fklippy klackern
<jokrebel_> Loetmichel: Ich glaub ja, dass Grub schon vorhanden ist, aber wegen falschen Bootoptionen nicht booten kann (oder man es halt nicht sieht). Deshalb riet ich zu den Bootoptionsexperimenten.
<Loetmichel> floppy
<Loetmichel> ja, da komm ich aber nicht ran, reagiert nicht auf shift
 * Loetmichel hat grade mal die floppy abgestöpselt
<Loetmichel> hmm, jetzt dauert länger bis zu den beiden returns... aber passiert immer nohc nix
<jokrebel_> Loetmichel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten hat auch noch hilfreiche Hinweise.
<kubine> Title: Booten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Loetmichel> jokrebel: die alle vorausssetzen daß man ins grub-menue kommt
<Loetmichel> da komm ich haber gar nciht hin, grub bleibt VORHER schon hängen
<jokrebel_> Loetmichel: Bei einem Single-Boot-Rechner sieht man das Grubmenü nicht. Du solltest Deine Bemühungen Richtung "trotzdem ins GRUB-Bootmenü kommen" setzen. Ich glaub nicht wirklich dran, dass es gar nicht bis GRUB geht. Und wenn GRUB Probleme hat, kommen Fehlermeldungen.
<Loetmichel> *AAAAAAH* fehler gefunden... das kommt davon wenn man 2 identische platten im system hat. reihenfolge falsch... der Rechner hat versucht von der zweiten platte zu booten, da ist auch ein grub drauf (wo der auch immer herkommt) , der findet aber naturgemäss nix weil datenplatte und bleibt einfach stehen. Satestecker vertauscht: Bootet! Danke für die hilfe. (DA muss man aber auch erst mal 
<Loetmichel> drauf kommen)
<jokrebel_> Loetmichel: Gern geschehn. Sowas ähnliches ist hier wohl schon vielen passiert.
<Loetmichel> ... stellt sich nur noch die frage warum die platten zwichen boot von HD und boot von USB die platüe tauschen (/dev/sda vs. /dev/sdb) ... wäre das nicht wär das nicht passiert.
<noobster> hi, ist es möglich auf 12.04 den x-server (x.org) auf die version 1.13 upzugraden?
<jokrebel_> noobster: Was gefällt Dir denn am mitgelieferten nicht?
<sivizius> hallo, ich wieder...
<mweisshaupt> Hallöchen, ich habe das Problem, dass seit dem Upgrade zu Ubuntu 12.10 mein 27" Monitor als 7" Monitor erkannt wird und ich daher nicht die richtige Auflösung verwenden kann...
<sivizius> das mit dem gedit/syntax hightlighting funkt nicht ganz/ versteh die xml-datei nicht
<sivizius> hat jmd eine deutsche hilfe dazu? mit den englischen schlag ich mich jetzt nicht mehr durch, kapier da nichts, da wird nur von irgendwelchen mime-types gefasselt
<mweisshaupt> Weiß jemand, ob es schon ein bekanntes Problem zur Displayerkennung unter Ubuntu 12.10 gibt?
<noobster> jokrebel_: x 1.13 unterstützt hybrid grafikkarten und ich habe eine opotimus grafikkarte ( + bald kommen neue treiber von nvidia die diese g-karten unterstützen)
<noobster> bei mir friert 12.10 bei jedem 3ten systemstart ein. Man sieht nur den schwarzen Bildschirm und den Mauszeiger. Hatte schon jemand dieses Problem?
<jokrebel_> noobster: also ich hab auf meinem 12.04.1-Rechner eine xorg 1:7.6+12ubuntu1 installiert
<jokrebel_> noobster: Noch vorm Login-Screen?
<noobster> ja
<noobster> vor gdm 
<noobster> ich habe gnome shell installiert
<jokrebel_> noobster: Die X-Logs schon gesichtet? 
<noobster> ne, bin gerade auf dem windows
<noobster> wo finde ich die x-logs?
<jokrebel_> noobster: Einmal unter /var/log/
<noobster> ah danke
<jokrebel_> Und im Homeverzeichnis eine versteckte .xsession-errors (und auch als old)
<noobster> ich wechsele dann schnell auf ubuntu, bin in ein paar minuten wieder da
<noobster> und dankeschön
<sivizius> scheint keiner eine hilfe parat zu haben, oder?
<siml1> hi. hab eine nvidia 650mgt (optimus) und kann "angry linus" nur beipflichten. ich bekomme sowohl nur die intel zu laufen als auch bumblebee. allerdings würde ich gerne nur die nvidia karte laufen lassen (dual screen...) aber da bekomme ich den xserver nicht gestartet. hab den nvidia treiber installiert (nicht den aus dem repo)
<jokrebel_> !geduld > sivizius
<kubine> sivizius: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<sivizius> ich trängle nicht, aber man darf doch mal nach 10 minuten nachfragen...
<jokrebel_> sivizius: Wollt nur verhindern dass Du frustriert gehst wei keiner was sagt ;-)
<sivizius> ph, ok...naja, nach 5 minuten war und bin ich ja noch da...
<sivizius> bzw. 10
<sivizius> (ph=ah)
<noseeder> welche Digitale TV karte für KabelTV ist bei Ubuntu empfehlenswert?
<dAnjou> !hcl > noseeder 
<kubine> noseeder: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<noobster> hmm.. ich finde keine fehlermeldung... die letzte zeile ist Oct 21 17:02:16 linux ntpdate[1524]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset 1.230940 sec danach friert ubuntu ein
<jokrebel_> noobster: Wie lange hast Du gewartet? Klappt ein Strg+Alt+F2 in dem Moment noch? Reagieren die NUM, CAPS, Scroll LEDs noch auf entsprechenden Tastendruck? Klappt ein ssh-Fernzugriff? Wirken sich SysREQ-Tasten-Kombinationen noch aus?
<noobster> den mauszeiger sieht man noch, aber den kann man nicht mehr bewegen
<noobster> na, dann geht nix mehr
<jokrebel_> noobster: Was keine meiner 5 Fragen beantwortet <g> .…blinken denn dann die LEDs (NUM, CAPS..) vielleicht?
<sivizius> um mal wieder meine frage von vor einer Stunde aufzugreifen: hat das eig. jmd. von euch schon mal gemacht und kann mir helfen?
<DreamThief> sivizius: scherzkeks.
<DreamThief> sivizius: die, die vor einer stunde nicht hier waren, haben jetzt noch immer keinen blassen dunst, was du eigentlich willst ;)
<sivizius> hmmm, hab was neues raus gefunden: css=>farbe mit gedit; die selbe datei, nur anderer name und andere meta-daten=> alles schwarz
<sivizius> ich will unter gedit syntax highlighting nach meinem format
<sivizius> css z.B. hat verschiedene farben, z.B. kommentare blau
<sivizius> oder python: if ist rot
<sivizius> wenn ich jetzt diese style-dateien nehme, kopiere, und nur den namen abändere funktionierts nicht mehr...
<sivizius> nehme an, dass das was mit den mime-types zu tun hat
<DreamThief> puh
<DreamThief> das müsste ich jetzt glatt mal testen
<basti> abend. nach einem router bzw firmware tausch, sind die samba freigaben des ubuntu rechners nicht mehr erreichbar. am ubuntu rechner selber, sind sie jedoch zu sehen. in /etc/hosts habe ich die neu vergebene ip angepasst (vorher waren die freigaben auch nicht lokal erreichbar). aber wie bekomme ich diese wieder "global" ins netz?
<jokrebel> basti: Ist denn das gesamte Netzwerk in sinnvoller Reihenfolge neu gestartet worden?
<basti> jokrebel, mehrfach...
<jokrebel> basti: was hast Du da in der /etc/hosts gemacht (und warum nicht im Netzwerkmanager)? 
<basti> jokrebel, da ich bei dem ubuntu rechner nun einen wlan stick dran habe, hat sich die ip geändert. diese habe ich dort angepasst.
<jokrebel> basti: Warum nutzt Du nicht einfach DHCP?
<jokrebel> basti: Und wenn Du schon meinst, feste IP sei nötig, warum dann nicht über den Networkmanager?
<basti> tue ich ja, aber aus irgendeinem grund, an den ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann...., hatte ich mal die vergebene ip mit hostnamen dort eingetragen. aber auch nachdem ich die datei "resettet" habe, komme ich nicht von extern auf die freigaben
<dAnjou> basti: hast du nur ubuntu-rechner im netzwerk?
<jokrebel> basti: Wie von _extern_? 
<basti> dAnjou, nein. handys, pis und win winrechner. jokrebel, von einem anderen rechner, als den auf dem samba läuft
<basti> win = ein
<dAnjou> übrigens würd ich keine statischen IPs verteilen
<dAnjou> das macht nur stress
<jokrebel> basti: also Intern? (W)LAN? …"von einem anderen rechner" könnte auch per WAN sein, das ist so nicht eindeutig.
<dAnjou> lass das den router anhand der MACs machen
<basti> dAnjou, habe ich ja
<basti> jokrebel, aus meinem LAN komme ich nicht auf die samba freigabe des ubuntu rechners, der ebenfalls in diesem netzwerk hängt. (sei es kabelgebunden oder via wlan)
<dAnjou> basti: pingen geht?
<basti> jop
<basti> evtl blockt der router irgendwas...
<sivizius> neue erkenntnis: das mit dem selben text: hab noch was übersehen. dann ging es. hab aber auch mimetypes reingemacht. funktioniert trotzdem noch nicht ganz...
<sivizius> DreamThief: getestet?
<c_korn> kann mal bitte jemand im dash nach "remains of the day" suchen und auf den ersten link klicken? ich bekomme da ""error": "400 BAD REQUEST""
<dAnjou> c_korn: äh, nein
<dAnjou> ist das ein amazon link?
<c_korn> ja, genau
<dAnjou> c_korn: dann ist der einfach nur kaputt
<dAnjou> wenn sowas regelmäßig auftaucht, könnte es ein bug sein
<c_korn> also dieses link meine ich: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/6jwtmcgb/Auswahl_001.png
<c_korn> s/dieses/diesen/
<dAnjou> c_korn: tjoa, das kann an ganz vielen sachen liegen .. aber nich an dir
<dAnjou> also musst du wohl im browser suchen
<c_korn> ja, danke
<sivizius> wg. meinem problem: http://pastebin.com/fPsi7qQb
<kubine> Title: [HTML] HELP - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sivizius> ?
<sivizius> (ist kubine ein bot?)
<sivizius> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<kubine> sivizius: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<sivizius> oh,...
<sivizius> wem gehören die beiden bots(Toddy69 und kubine)?
<dadrc> Wer Toddy69 ist, keine Ahnung.
<dadrc> kubine ist unserer.
<sivizius> !info
<kubine> sivizius: Error: The command "info" is available in the Factoids and PackageInfo plugins.  Please specify the plugin whose command you wish to call by using its name as a command before "info".
<sivizius> hmm,...so sprech ich nur kubine an...
<k1l_> !tests > sivizius 
<kubine> sivizius: Tests bitte in #test bzw. #botwar – dann bleibt hier Platz für Supportanliegen.
<dadrc> Toddy69, das Skript bitte aus, ein Bot reicht hier im Channel.
<PBeck> hey
<sivizius> hey
<dadrc> sivizius, funktioniert dein Syntaxding, wenn du es manuell auswählst?
<sivizius> ?
<sivizius> wie manuell?
<dadrc> Unten in der Statuszeile kannst du auswählen, welche Syntax hervorgehoben wird
<dadrc> Ansonsten, zum Registrieren des Mime-Types haben die Gedit-Jungs mal was geschrieben: https://live.gnome.org/Gedit/NewLanguage
<kubine> Title: Gedit/NewLanguage - GNOME Live! (at live.gnome.org)
<Rubberduck78> Hello, hello .... ich hab immer noch probleme, mein "Unity" auch nur halbwegs in Gang zu bekommen (war gestern schonmal hier, aber irgendwann funktionierte sogar die Tastatur nicht mehr). Ich bin nun in Blackbox drinne und kann nun etwas mehr hier beisteuern... 
<Rubberduck78> jokrebel fragte mich gestern nach "lsb_release -a" sowie "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" - output .... voila: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411267/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Ich glaube, da wirst du dein Problem nochmal beschreiben müssen
<Rubberduck78> (das ging an mich?)
<dadrc> ja
<Rubberduck78> Problem ist, dass Unity vollkommon mieserabel und instabil läuft .... der Launcher erscheint überhaupt nicht, alle fenster sind undekoriert
<Rubberduck78> ich hab von 12.04 auf 12.10 upgegraded
<Rubberduck78> danach die probleme
<Rubberduck78> anfangs hatte ich oft die meldung, Compiz sei gecrashed, mittlerweile sehe ich das gar nicht mehr
<k1l_> Rubberduck78: leg mal einen neuen user an und log dich in den ein
<Rubberduck78> ok
<Rubberduck78> dann bin ich hier aber erstmal "weg"
<Rubberduck78> bis gleich .....
<k1l_> guck erstmal ob das vlt an einstellungen von deinem user liegt
<Rubberduck78> da bin ich wieder..... beim neuen User hab ich die gleichen Symptome
<Rubberduck78> ich hab ein vollkommen leeres Desktop, bei rechter Maustaste erhalte ich ein Kontextmenu, es erscheinen _keine_ Panels ... nirgends
<Rubberduck78> tastatur-shortcut strg+alt+t für ein Terminal funktioniert
<k1l_> Rubberduck78: was für eine session startest du denn im login bei lightdm?
<Rubberduck78> Äh das heißt glaub "Unity" .... wo liegt nochmal das lightdm-configFile ?
<Rubberduck78> oder vielleicht heißts auch einfach nur "Ubuntu"
<k1l_> sicher das das unity/ubuntu ist? und nicht ein anderer desktop?
<Rubberduck78> ziemlich .... 
<Rubberduck78> also, ja, sehr sicher
<k1l_> Rubberduck78: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ  hier ist eine beschreibung, wie man untiy zurücksetzen kann
<kubine> Title: FAQ › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Rubberduck78: Zeile 16 erscheint mir etwas ungewöhnlich. Unterschlägst Du da was?
<Rubberduck78> du meinst das [...] ? Ja .... dazwischen siehts genauso aus wie davor und dahinter, daher hab ich abgekürzt ...
<Rubberduck78> einiges von dem FAQ hab ich schon durchgeführt
<jokrebel> Rubberduck78: Da kommen _genau_die_selben_Zeilen? Unwarscheinlich…
<Rubberduck78> Okay, ich machs nochmal eben ;)
<Rubberduck78> Was das Compiz und 3D-Beschleunigung angeht, .... ich habe _NUR_ die im i3 integrierte Grafikkarte
<Rubberduck78> nix separates
<Rubberduck78> denke das könnte ne rolle hier spielen?
<k1l_> nee, die intel grakas sind eigentlich gut unterstützt
<Rubberduck78> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411272/
<kubine> Title: apt-get update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Rubberduck78: Danke
<Rubberduck78> Ich hab eben mal einige Schritte aus dem FAQ durchgeführt und werde mal meine Session gerade neu starten (bin kurz weg)
<Rubberduck78> wieder da ... :/   
<Rubberduck78> also, nachdem ich nun etliche verzeichnisse aus meinem Home bereinigt habe (.gconf(d), .compiz*, etc.. siehe FAQ oben) erhalte ich nun wieder die Meldung nach dem Einloggen, dass compiz unerwartet beendet wurde
<Rubberduck78> ich hab auch im syslog einiges an Einträgen hierzu ... ich paste mal
<Rubberduck78> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411277/
<kubine> Title: compiz (syslog) › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Ajo, da ist zumindest der Grund für das Ganze: Oct 21 19:54:09 walterm-desktop kernel: [35530.379161] compiz[9360]: segfault at 28 ip b2cc39ba sp bfff2be0 error 4 in libgrid.so[b2cb3000+27000]
<dadrc> Rubberduck78, guck dir mal https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-grid-plugin/+bug/932193 an
<kubine> Title: Bug #932193 “Segfault in compiz when unchecking “Snap windows ba...” : Bugs : Compiz Grid Plugin (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> In #2 wird ein Workaround beschrieben
<Rubberduck78> okay, ich prüfe das mal
<Rubberduck78> @dadrc ... den workaround kann ich nich wirklich machen, weil das config-file welches dort erwähnt wird, hab ich nicht (mehr).
<Rubberduck78> Habs vorhin aufgrund von der FAQ von etwas weiter oben "entfernt" :-/
<Rubberduck78> und der neue user, den ich test-weise angelegt hatte, der hat dieses config-file auch nicht
<dadrc> Rubberduck78, kannst du in deiner XSession irgendwie Programme starten?
<Rubberduck78> momentan bin ich in Blackbox ... da kann ich einigermassen arbeiten. Auch im Unity kann ich für ne Weile (bis irgendwann gar nix mehr geht) etwas tun... (terminal öffnen und dann zeugs starten), ... also ja
<dadrc> Dann könntest du mal compizconfig-settings-manager installieren und da gucken, ob der Haken gesetzt ist
<Rubberduck78> ccsm ??
<Rubberduck78> den hab ich schon
<Rubberduck78> momento
<jokrebel> Rubberduck78: Hier im kanal hat die vermutlich (hofeentlich) keiner erzählt Du sollst was löschen sondern maximal umbenennen…
<Rubberduck78> nee, hier im kanal nicht ;)
<Rubberduck78> snapback_windows ist true
<Rubberduck78> Ich werde nochmal blackbox verlassen und starte Ubuntu (unity)
<Rubberduck78> hello again ... :-/
<Rubberduck78> habs immer noch nicht hinbekommen....
<dadrc> Was sagt denn der CCSM zu dem Grid-Plugin?
<Rubberduck78> meinst Du das mit dem snapping_windows ?
<Rubberduck78> wenn ich nach "Grid" suche, bleibt nur ein Symbol (das mit "Grid" *huhu* :)) stehen ... das ist nichtmal aktiviert
<jokrebel> Wer soll das verstehn?
<Rubberduck78> Ich hab das Grid-Plugin nun mal aktiviert
<stevieh> hi ho, ist schon irgendwas bekannt, dass sich gnome evolution in 12.10 aufhängt, d.h. bei imap over ssl zumindest...
<ben1u> ich nutze thunderbird
<stevieh> das werden wohl die meisten mittlerweile...
<Nickoteen> wasn hier löüs?
<guntbert> nevchen: kleiner Hinweis: wenn der Sinn eines "cloaks" für dich ist, deine IP-Adresse zu verbergen, solltest du dich identifizieren *bevor* zu channels betrittst :)
<nevchen> guntbert:  thx irgendwie muss ich da mal ein sleep script einbauen, weiß aber noch nicht so recht wie
<k1l_> !changinghost
<kubine> k1l_: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<guntbert> nevchen: gib dein passwort als "server passwort" an
<dadrc> nevchen, freenode bietet mehrere möglichkeiten... das.
<guntbert> k1l_: kann ich kubines database irgendwo ausserhalb des channels sehen?
<k1l_> guntbert: gute frage: am besten mal in #ubuntu-de-bot nachfragen (wobei der admin aber gerade nicht da ist)
<guntbert> k1l_: ok, ist ja nicht wirklich dringend, aber hilfreich wärs schon :)
<nevchen> thx kubine guntbert dadrc 
<Rubberduck78> Hallo, ich war vor ner Weile (2-3 Stunden?) schonmal hier und hatte arge Probleme mit Unity.... wollte nur Bescheid geben, dass ich es nun irgendwie hinbekommen habe, indem ich so ziemlich alles an Konfiguration aus meinem Profil gelöscht habe .... danke nochmal für die Unterstützung hier
<dadrc> Rubberduck78, dann war es also wahrscheinlich wirklich diese komische Einstellung, nur irgendwo anders versteckt
<dadrc> Gut gut :)
<Rubberduck78> möglich ...
<Rubberduck78> ich hatte ja den neuen User auch angelegt, mit dem ging es zunächst auch erst gar nicht
<dadrc> Der Bugreport passt schon sehr gut
<Rubberduck78> aber nachdem ich den rechner neu gestartet hatte, ging das mit dem neuen User dann doch
<Rubberduck78> daher hab ich dann bei meinem richtigen User einfach mal radikalen Putz gemacht
<Rubberduck78> muss zwar nun einiges wieder einstellen, aber es geht wenigstens
<Rubberduck78> und zur Not hab ich backups ;)
<Rubberduck78> nun ... danke nochmal
<dadrc> So muss es sein
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-14
<DaHopi> all, gibts irgendwo eine veruenftige Anleitung, wie ich Eine X-Server Config hinbekomm, mit der ich gleichzeitig die Nvidia-Karte und die (onboard) I5 Intel HD GraKa zum laufen bekomme?
<k1l> DaHopi: nutze bumblebee
<k1l> im wiki gibts dazu eine anleitung
<bekks> Hast du Optimus, oder einfach nur eine onboard Intel Karte, und eine zusätzliche Nvidia-Karte separat dazugesteckt.
<bekks> ? :)
<DaHopi> hab den core i5 2500, und dazu ne nvidia
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<k1l> DaHopi: ist das ein laptop/mainboard mit nvidia optimus oder ist das einfach ein rechner, in den du noch eine nvidia karte reingesteckt hast. das sind 2 paar schuhe
<DaHopi> Also Optimus sagt mir gar nix ;)
<bekks> Hast du eine separate Nvidia-Grafikkarte gekauft und eingebaut?
<k1l> optimus ist die technik von nvidia, die die onboard karte mit der nvidia zusammenarbeiten lässt. 
<DaHopi> nvidia: GeForce GT 520
<DaHopi> intel: Intel HD Graphics 2000
<DaHopi> die nividia ist einfch hinzugesteckt..
<DaHopi> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee ist da glauch ich nicht zutreffend.. oder ich kapiers nicht .. :)
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaHopi> also das wiki hab ich schon gefunden.. allerdings gehts ja da um die optionale benutzung der nvidia graka..
<DaHopi> ich will einfachalle 3 Bildschirme benutzen..
<DaHopi> also 1x intel (onboard) und 2x nvidia (zugesteckt)
<apollo13> ich würde eine ordentliche graka kaufen
<apollo13> sonst brauchst 2 xserver und was weiß ich und das ist alles andere als lustig
<k1l> ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass das so funktioniert.
<DaHopi> wuerd ich auch gern, die option habe ich aber nicht..
<DaHopi> unter win 7 gehts..
<DaHopi> also hardware sollte da kein problem sein..
<DaHopi> ich kann auch beide treiber laden.. 
<DaHopi> nur wenn ich xinerama / twinview versuch, gibts immer komische ergebnisse
<apollo13> das ist zu erwarten
<k1l> xserver ist nicht wirklich dafür gemacht mit 2 treibern zu laufen
<DaHopi> zum beispiel habe ich bei twinview das problem, dass der inhalt des intel-monitors zusaetzich im zweiten nvidia mit angezeigt wird..
<DaHopi> hmm schade aber auch..
<apollo13> also bei mir laufen 3 monitore mit intel alleine
<DaHopi> was mich verwundert ist, dass es mit der USB-Stick Version, ohne installierte Grafiktreiber funktioniert..
<apollo13> dann nimm den ;)
<DaHopi> also wenn ich die installations-iso starte, kann ich alle 3 Montiore verweden..
<apollo13> nvidia ist halt binär blob; da geht halt nur was nvidia will
<k1l> die install cd hat schon einen nvidia treiber (und amd) mit dabei, dass man zumindest installieren kann. den müsstest du nachher von hand nachinstallieren
<cavalino_> Hallo zusammen,ich habe da ein ganz merkwürdiges Problem und hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen.
<bekks> Ohne Problemschilderung wird das schwierig werden.
<stevieh> .oO(doch, ich spür das problem schon)
<cavalino_> ich benutze einen adapter um eine alte IDE Noteboock Festplatte mit hilfe von Unetbootin für die Nutzung von Puppy zu präparieren. Soweit so gut, aber die Daten werden nur in einen ordner in /media geschrieben, nicht aber aud die eigendliche Festplatte
<cavalino_> interessant ist, wennich einen normalen USB Stik an den selben USB Anschluss hänge, kommen die Daten auch auf den Stick
<cavalino_> hat jemand eine Idee?
<bekks> unetbootin ist nicht für Festplatten gedacht.
<cavalino_> das weis ich, aber wenn du ein Lappi hast was nicht von USB Booten kann schreibst du das Iso einmal auf nen Stick und das selbe auf die Platte, baust zusammen und dann funzt das
<cavalino_> ging mit DSL Linux auch
<bekks> Geht deswegen aber nicht auch mit Ubuntu.
<cavalino_> jetz wollte ich auf Puppy umsteigen , aber der Schreit die Daten einfach nicht auf die Platte
<cavalino_> schreibt
<bekks> 14Und Puppy Linux ist auch kein Ubuntu.
<bekks> Von daher: kein Support hier.
<cavalino_> der Rechner an dem ich die Platte und den Stick vorbereite ist ein Ubuntu
<cavalino_> darum geht es doch das selbe hab ich mit diesem Rechner ja schon gemacht, aber damals wurde das iso von unetbootin auf die Platte geschrieben, un jetzt machte er das mit einemmal einfach nicht mehr
<cavalino_> ich kann auch keine anderen Daten auf die Platte schreiben, die landen immer nur in diesem /medi/ordner
<bekks> Zeig mal ein "ls -lha" davon.
<bekks> Und ein "pwd".
<cavalino_> Das Verstehe ich jetzt nicht was hat pwd damit zu tun?
<cavalino_> du meinst von /media/ordner?
<bekks> genau.
<bekks> Und dazu dann auch noch ein "mount".
<cavalino_> moment
<bekks> Und ein lsb_release -a auch noch bitte :)
<cavalino_> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4,0K Okt 14 11:30
<cavalino_> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4,0K Okt 14 11:30
<bekks> STOP
<beaver74> :)
<bekks> NICHT hier. In einem Pastebin.
<bekks> !pastebin > cavalino_ 
<kubine> cavalino_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<cavalino_> pastebin?
<bekks> Ja, kubine sagte dir gerade was das ist.
<Blinide> moin
<cavalino_> paste:416432:ls -lha
<Blinide> weiß jemand woran es liegen kann das ich unter ubuntu 12.04.3 kein sound und kein wlan habe? mein laptop hat das intel hm65 chipset
<cavalino_> so richtig?
<bekks> cavalino_: Das ist keine URL. Gib uns die URL bitte.
<cavalino_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416432/
<kubine> Title: ls -lha › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<cavalino_> ahhaaa jetz hab  ichs geschnallt
<bekks> cavalino_: Und ein pwd, mount und lsb_release -a auch noch bitte.
<cavalino_> jo brauch nen moment
<cavalino_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416437/
<kubine> Title: Nu aber › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<clemens> Hallo, habe ein Problem mit Dropbox. Die overlays werden nicht korrekt angezeit. Wenn ich zum Dropbox ordner navigiere sehe ich zwar den blauen kreis (akutalisiern) aber wenn ich in den ordner öffne sind keien overlays mehr zu sehen. Habe 12.04 64bit
<cavalino_> zieht man das Gerät ab und steckt es wieder an, da ist der Datenträger leer
<stevieh> overlays?
<beaver74> cavalino_ - du kannst auch unter dem bestehendem System ein weiteres auf der eingehängten Notebook-Platte installieren und diese dann umbauen.. siehe dazu hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_mit_debootstrap
<kubine> Title: Installation mit debootstrap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<clemens> stevieh, ja die symbole was über den ordner liegen (akutalisieren, freigegeben, ...)
<beaver74> cavalino_ - und hier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<kubine> Title: DebootstrapChroot - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> clemens: ah. läuft evtl. dropbox nicht mehr?
<clemens> stevieh, doch synchronisiert gerade fleißig, aber ich wollte nachschaun was da die ganze zeit heruntergeladen wird, aber da keine symbole da sind nicht möglich ...
<cavalino_> Ich kann aber nichts auf die Platte schreiben, die Daten werden nur in diesem /media Ordner gespeichert, ich müsste aber die daten auf die Zielpatrition schreiben, genau das macht er aber nicht
<stevieh> clemens: hmm... da schreibt doch auch das Programm in der notification area was zu...
<clemens> nope 
<clemens> stevieh, mir kommt vor es hängt schon die ganze zeit da beim herunterladen nicht weiter geht
<cavalino_> ich habe ja nicht so viel Ahnung, aber das sieht so aus als würde dieser Ordner wie ein cache funktionieren, und die Daten dann auf das Pysische Laufwerk schreiben, kann das sein?
<stevieh> clemens: und, hat ein neustart geholfen?
<clemens> stevieh, nein leider nicht - ich habe von eben dropbox und nautilus-dropbox vom terminal aus installiert
<stevieh> clemens: dann weiss ich auch nix. vllt mal dropbox von hand starten und schauen, ob es da debug optionnen gibt...
<beaver74> cavalino_ - du kannst die Platte mit 'umount /dev/sdc1' aushängen und an einen beliebigen Ort wieder binden.. üblicherweise wäre das Ziel /mnt .. der Aufruf dazu 'mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt' .. unter /mnt wird dann das neue System installiert.
<clemens> stevieh, dropbox start
<clemens> Dropbox isn't running!
<clemens> Dropbox is already running!
<clemens> stevieh, schaut mal interessant aus :d
<beaver74> cavalino_ - folge der Anleitung und achte sehr darauf wirklich die externe Festplatte als Ziel anzugeben um nicht deine anderer Installation zu überschreiben, dann ist das eigentlich recht einfach erledigt.
<cavalino_> git es davon auch eine deutsche übersetzung, mein Enlish is a lttle bit rusty
<beaver74> cavalino_ - nimm die ubuntuusers Seite.
<beaver74> cavalino_ - man wird auch ein wenig über sein System lernen wenn man die Schritte befolgt und versteht.
<cavalino_> erst mal danke für die hilfe, aber ich müsste wissen welches System ich überhaupt nehmen kann für sone alte Klapperkiste, oder kann ich dafür jedes nehmen und dann an die Hardware anpassen?
<beaver74> cavalino_ - du kannst das System so minimal aufbauen wie nur möglich, und dann nach und nach die Pakete installieren die du deiner HW zumuten möchtest.. spricht nacktes Konsolen-System, und dir dann auf Wunsch die entsprechende GUI nachinstallieren.. so wird auch in der Anleitung vorgegangen "Die im oben angegebenen Befehl verwendete Option --variant=minbase installiert nur ein sehr rudimentäres System [...]"
<beaver74> cavalino_ - über was für eine HW sprechen wir denn da? CPU und RAM wäre interessant zu wissen.
<cavalino_> Ok bange machen gilt nicht, als rann anne buletten ich werde das mal machen, wünsch mir ein wenig glück :) und Danke nochmal
<beaver74> hf
<beaver74> cavalino_ - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE?redirect=no .. hierzu könnte man sich entscheiden.. klein aber noch benutzbar ohne viel selber frickeln zu müssen
<bekks> cavalino_: Die Platte wird nach /media/irgendwas mounted, und zwar die erste Partition der Platte. Dort werden die Daten hingeschrieben, liegen also "nicht in einem Ordner". Wirfst du unetbootin nochmal an, passiert natürlich dasselbe. Und wenn du die Platte einfach abziehst, sind die Daten weg, weil sie erst noch im I/O Cache im RAM liegen und nicht vollständig auf Platte geschrieben wurden. Abhilfe: sauber umount ausführen vor dem Abziehen.
<kubine> Title: LXDE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cavalino_> thx
<rhumbot> hallo, ich hab auf meinem laptop eine ubuntu version installiert gehabt, die bei einem aupdate gecrashed ist. ich hab die festplatte in 2 partitionen geteilt und ubuntu neu installiert. kann ich jetzt die alte partition an meine hauptpartition anhängen?
<koegs> rhumbot: was meinst du mit anhängen? du musst schon vorher die daten manuell sichern, du kannst nicht mergen
<rhumbot> nein die will ich jetzt alle löschen.
<koegs> am "einfachsten" wäre mit gparted in der live-cd, da kannst du die alte partition löschen und die neue dann vergrößern, BACKUP VORAUSGESETZT natürlich
<rhumbot> quasi die eine partition formatieren und die zweite vergrößern
<rhumbot> backup der neuen partition ?
<koegs> ja, bei operationen an partitionen will dir halt niemand 100%ige zuverlässigkeit garantieren
<rhumbot> ok dann mach ich das einmal. danke!
<eer> HI
<eer> Warum steht in meiner /etc/resolv.conf nameserver 127.0.0.1 und nicht die IP vom Gateway?
<eer> Und trotzdem komme ich auf Webseiten.
<tu0r> Hi ich habe ein problem mit empathy. I verwende Ubuntu 12.04 mit I3 als Window Manager. Alles läuft eigentlich supi, ausser dass wenn ich empathy starte bzw, wenn empathy online gehen kann, kommt jedesmal die meldung: This connection is untrusted. Would you like to continue anyway? Es gibt da den Hacken "Remember this choice for future connectoins" aber er fragt mich das jedes mal, auch wenn ich jedes mal den Hacken setze. Das tut er nun f
<tu0r> ür jeden Account den ich verbinden will. Weis jemand wie ich diese Warnung nicht mehr anzeigen lassen kann? 
<beaver74> eer - http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf .. sieht aus als würde dein Network Manager den Eintrag zum DNS bereitstellen.
<kubine> Title: configuration - How do I add a DNS server via resolv.conf? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<beaver74> eer - funktioniert die Namensauflösung denn?
<eer> ja
<beaver74> dann wird es so sein wie gesagt
<eer> Aber es dauert manchmal 2-3 Sekunden bis eine Seite gefunden wird, geladen wird sie dann super schnell 150Mbit
<beaver74> eer - paste mal bitte deine /etc/hosts
<bekks> Wie misst du denn die 150Mbit bei Laden einer Website mit (wenn sie gross ist) mehreren hundert Kilobyte Grösse?
<eer> 127.0.0.1       localhost mymachine
<bekks> eer: Was steht denn in der /etc/resolv.conf ?
<bekks> Und danke fürs Crossposting. Dir wird ja schon in #ubuntu geholfen.
<beaver74> eer - bin mir immer noch nicht sicher ob die hosts nicht eher so aussehen müsste.. und warum sie es oft nicht tut.. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/hosts
<kubine> Title: hosts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> beaver74: Da änder sich ja im wesentlichen nichts.
<eer> bekks, ja, dort hatte ich auch gepostet
<bekks> Ja, Crosspostigs sind unhöflich.
<beaver74> sollte man die lokale IP denn auch wie hier beschrieben eintragen? - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/hosts#Namensaufloesung
<kubine> Title: hosts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Nö. Entweder will mal "meinhost" auf localhost auflösen, oder aber auf eine spezifische IP. Aber nicht auf beides. :)
<bekks> Das macht keinen Sinn, zumal NetworkManager das automatisch tut.
<beaver74> Dann fällt es mir schwer durch die "Anleitung" durchzublicken
<bekks> 11Die ist im Prinzip eigentlich komplett unnötig.
<beaver74> wobei es hier ebenso beschrieben wird.. https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Hosts
<kubine> Title: hosts – wiki.archlinux.de (at wiki.archlinux.de)
<bekks> Was es nicht richtiger macht.
<beaver74> ja, aber auch nicht wirklich durchsichtiger :/
<bekks> Eigentlich braucht man die /etc/hosts nur in zwei Fällen anzufassen:
<bekks> a) statische des Hosts, und man möchte die Auflösiung auf die IP und nicht auf localhost setzen
<bekks> b) statische IPs für weitere Hosts
<beaver74> eer - lass die Finger von der /etc/hosts ;)
<bekks> Oder halt c) wenn man NetworkManager runtergeworfen hat und sich lieber mit wicd quälen will. Das darf man dann aber d) auch gerne alleine tun :)
<eer> beaver74, ich lass das mal lieber im Moment. Danke erst einmal ...
<eer> GIbt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit unter Ubuntu die Netzwerkkonfiguration noch auf den Internet Provider anzupassen , sprich zu optimieren?
<eer> MTUs, etc?
<beaver74> eer - du gehst doch über einen Router ins Internet, oder?
<eer> beaver74, ja
<beaver74> eer - der Router passt üblicherweise die MTU an
<eer> beaver74, ok also 1500
<beaver74> eer - imho im internen Netz 1500, außerhalb dann passend zum ISP.. oft 1492
<eer> ok
<beaver74> man korrigiere mich :) aber anpassen tut das der Router
<k1l> ich wüsste nicht, dass man da was optimieren müsste
<charemma> eer: gibt es einen Grund warum du da irgendwas "optmieren" willst?
<eer> charemma, nein
<bekks> eer: Dann solltest du das seinlassen :)
<eer> charemma, ich optimiere immer gerne egal was
<beaver74> geht oft nach hinten los :)
<bekks> Ohne zu wissen was du da tust ist dass ein sicherer Schuss in den Fuss.
<charemma> habe die selbe Erfahrung gemacht, lieber nicht zu viel "optimieren"
<beaver74> .. oder nach unten, jo
<eer> OK
<charemma> Laueft schon i.d.R. alles wie es sollte.
<Qnkel> hat hier jemand zufällig plan vom TI-84 Plus
<k1l> Qnkel: meinst du nicht das passt eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ?
<Prideth> hi jemand da
<k1l> nope
<k1l> ;p
<Prideth> Ich hab grad Kubuntu neuinstalliert und sobald ich mich einlogge spinnt der pc
<Prideth> Ich kann nirgends was eingeben und selbst die umgebung (strg + alt + F8) läd nicht. Ich denke dass es an den Grafikkartentreibern liegt, nur wie kann ich da was ändern wenn ich nichts eintippen kann
<bekks> Was für eine "umgebung"? Der X Server läuft auf Terminal 7.
<Prideth> Normal schon also auf F7. Benutze Kubuntu ( kde)
<k1l> wenn der login screen ja geht und nach dem einloggen das problem kommt zeig mal die .xsession-errors
<Prideth> ja und wie?
<k1l> pastebinit nutzen, oder ein live system nutzen und dann kopieren,....
<Prideth> Kann ja nichts eingeben
<k1l> was für ein gerät ist das?
<Prideth> Samsung X460 Perris Notebook
<Prideth> hatte Kubuntu die ganze zeit drauf, hab es nur neu gemacht
<k1l> und was heisst: kann nichts eingeben? kannst du dich auf der tty1 einloggen? kannst du dich am loginscreen einloggen?
<Prideth> ich bin gerade auf dem desktop und start kann ich klicken und die hilfe oben auch
<Prideth> aber wenn ich irgendwas eintippe dann macht der ncihts also kann ich das terminal auch nicht starten
<k1l> drück mal strg+alt+f1
<Prideth> ok
<k1l> zurück kommst du mit strg+alt+f7
<Prideth> ja ich weiß, das versuch ich die ganze zeit schon^^
<Prideth> komischerweise gings gerade
<Prideth> und wie stell ich da jetzt die grafikkarte ein, oder woran kann es sonst liegen?
<bekks> Erstmal einloggen und den Fehler suchen.
<Prideth> ok
<k1l> das die tastatur nicht geht liegt eher nicht an der graka. 
<beaver74> Prideth - externe USB-Tastatur mal versuchen..
<Prideth> die geht schon aber der pc registriert die eingabe erst verspätet bzw erst wenn ich ein anderes fenster anklicke und dann verschwindet das wieder
<Prideth> hatte das Problem schon einmal
<k1l> also eher ein KDE problem. dann würde ich da mal einen bug melden
<Prideth> war vor 1 jahr oder so, also ich das letzte mal Kubuntu installiert hatte
<Prideth> hatte irgendwas mit der Grafikkartentreiber einstellungen oder dem xserver zu tun
<k1l> ist das ne nvidia karte? dann installiere mal den nvidia-current
<k1l> das KDE so rumzickt mit der tastatur ist aber eher mies
<Prideth> ja nvidia
<Prideth> wie mache ich das gleich nochmal per terminal?
<k1l> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Prideth> ok dauert 1 min
<Prideth> ok und jetzt
<Prideth> bisher hat sich nichts verbessert
<beaver74> Prideth - neu starten
<Prideth> hab ich 
<k1l> welches kubuntu ist das?
<Prideth> 12.04 LTS glaub ich
<Prideth> kubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64
<bekks> lsb_release -a sagt Dir das genau.
<Prideth> ja 12.04.3 LTS
<k1l> zeig mal das apt log und das syslog in einem pastebin
<clemens> kennt sich jemand mit i8kmon aus?
<Prideth> und wie mach ich das?
<bekks> clemens: Ja. Schmeiss den Dreck weg, der funktioniert nicht sauber. :)
<clemens> bekks, ich hab aber keine alternative :P
<beaver74> !paste > Prideth 
<kubine> Prideth: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> clemens: Ja, es gibt keine. i8kmon ist völlig kaputt, also benutzt man es nicht :)
<clemens> bekks, lieber den laptop überhitzen lassen? :D
<bekks> clemens: Wird dir auch mit i8kmon passieren. Mach halt den Lüfter sauber.
<Prideth> das problem ist, dass ich dort nur auf dem Terminal bin
<clemens> bekks, hat nichts mit den lüfter zu tun ;)
<bekks> Prideth: Das ist kein Problem. Installier pastebinit.
<clemens> bekks, außerdem übernimmt ubuntu nicht die lüftersteuerung
<Prideth> ok und wie benutz ich das jetzt
<bekks> Prideth: "befehl | pastebinit"
<Prideth> und welchen befehl? also was soll ich euch zeigen?
<bekks> 1014 213112 < k1l> zeig mal das apt log und das syslog in einem pastebin
<Prideth> also aptlog | pastebin ?
<k1l> Prideth: nein, das log von apt aus /var/log/
<bekks> Nein, denn "aptlog" ist kein Befehl.
<k1l> und das syslog von dort
<Prideth> und wie geb ich das dann an pastebin
<k1l> wir können nicht sehen oder raten was da bei dir schieflaufen kann. deswegen brauchen wir was handfestes
<Prideth> soprry stehe wohl auf dem Schlauch
<k1l> pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log 
<jokrebel> Prideth: Hier ist Pasgtebinit erklärt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<kubine> Title: Pastebinit - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237458
<k1l> ah nee. term.log ist das mit der ausgabe der evtl errors
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237482/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> also der nvidia ist gut installiert. jetzt noch das /var/log/syslog zeigen
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237491/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Prideth: Magst Du mal bitte auch "pastebinit | sudo apt-get update" und "pastebinit | sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" eingeben und zeigen?
<Prideth> Wie gesagt ist ein komplett neuinstalliertes system
<Prideth> sonst ist da noch nichts drauf
<jokrebel> Prideth: Aber vielleicht ja noch gar nicht auf neuestem Stand. Deshalb meine 2 Befehle.
<Prideth> hm ok wüsste nur nicht wo dann das problem sein soll
<beaver74> Prideth - 'cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit' und 'modinfo nvidia | pastebinit' wären auch wichtig
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237518/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Prideth> "modinfo nvidia | pastebinit" geht nicht
<Prideth> could not find module nvidia
<bekks> Das geht doch super.
<bekks> Das sagt Dir, dass das Modul nicht geladen ist.
<beaver74> Prideth - mach mal ein modprobe nvidia, und schau ob es daraufhin geladen wurde
<Prideth> so "modprobe nvidia" ?
<beaver74> joa
<beaver74> sry, sudo modprobe nvidia
<Prideth> mit sudo macht der was aber wenn ich dann das von eben mache kommt der gleiche fehler
<beaver74> Prideth - dann jetzt bitte nochmal die syslog pasten
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237542/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * jokrebel würde trotzdem mit update/dist-upgrade auch mal schauen ob das System überhaupt auf aktuellem Stand ist.
<beaver74> syslog, Zeile 918, 2097, 3377.. dort wird etwas von Version 173.14.35 vom nvidia Modul gemeldet.. da stimmt was nicht
<Prideth> mit pastebinit geht das nicht zusammen
<beaver74> Prideth - schau einfach ob dein System aktuell ist
<Prideth> beaver. und was soll ich da machen
<jokrebel> Prideth: "pastebinit | sudo apt-get update" und "pastebinit | sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" sollte eigentlich schon klappen.
<Prideth> ne da macht der dann garnichts
<Prideth> zumindest nichts sichtbarees und blockiert
<beaver74> Prideth - zeig auch mal ein 'dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit'
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237585/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Prideth - apt-get remove nvidia* .. dann installiere den nvidia-current nach
<jokrebel> Prideth: Sorry mein Fehler, bin nicht so geübt mit pastebinit. Muss genau anders rum sein. "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit"
<Prideth> aber wenn ich update, dist-upgrade einfach nur so eingebe findet der nichts neues
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237597/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Prideth: Erst das update dann das dist-upgrade bitte.
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237608/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237610/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Prideth: Ok - das passt soweit, danke.
<Prideth> ok weißt du wo das Problem liegen könnte?
<k1l> Prideth: deinstalliere mal alle nvidia pakete  mit purge
<k1l> und dann nur den nvidia current installiert
<jokrebel> Prideth: Wurde lspci schon abgefragt um zu sehen was das für ne Grafikkarte ist?
<k1l> *ern
<beaver74> Prideth - du hast mehr als nur ein nvidia Modul installiert.. lösche alle und installiere das aktuelle nach, also nvidia-current
<Prideth> wie löschen? sudo apt-purge?
<k1l> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<beaver74> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<beaver74> :)
<Prideth> ok bin gerade dabei
<Prideth> und dann install nvidia-current ?
<beaver74> jo
<Prideth> gut mache ich gerad
<Prideth> gerade
<Prideth> ok fertig
<Prideth> neustarten?
<beaver74> Prideth - dann bitte nochmal das apt-log und modinfo pasten
<beaver74> ja, neustart ist ok
<beaver74> Prideth - wenn modinfo etwas ausgibt kann man sich das apt-log auch sparen
<Prideth> modinfo gibt immer noch nichts aus
<beaver74> Prideth - 'dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit' bitte
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237668/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Prideth - dann das apt-log nochmal und ein uname -a
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237684/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Prideth> im xserver also aufm desktop sieht es auch aus wie wenn kein fenstermanager gestartet ist also die leisten sind nicht da ( also das x zum schließen ...)
<beaver74> Prideth - das war die syslog, wir bräuchten die /var/log/apt/term.log
<Prideth> ok
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237701/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Prideth - uname -a noch
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237714/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Prideth - ' dpkg -l | grep linux- | pastebinit'
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237721/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Prideth - schmeiße mal den alten Kernel runter.. 'sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-52-generic' und 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<beaver74> Prideth - dann nochmal 'apt-get install nvidia-current'
<beaver74> dann wieder neu starten, wobei ein 'sudo modprobe nvidia' ausreichen sollte
<Prideth> 0 neuinstalliert, 0 aktualisiert
<beaver74> Prideth - bei welchem Befehl?
<Prideth> "apt-get install nvidia-current"
<beaver74> schmeiß den mit purge runter und installiere nach
<Prideth> mom bin grad am neustarten
<Prideth> immer noch nicht gefunden mit modprobe
<beaver74> ist klar.. runter mit dem nvidia-current und neu installieren, der dürfte mit dem aktuellen Kernel noch nicht in Verbindung stehen
<Prideth> ok neuisntalliert
<Prideth> bei modprobe kommt immer noch not found
<beaver74> dann das apt-log nochmal
<Prideth> die /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<beaver74> ja
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237772/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Prideth - Hintergrund ist.. du hattest noch einen älteren Kernel installiert, der derzeit nicht verwendet wird, nvidia-current wurde aber für diesen installiert.. nun hoffen wir das das nvidia Modul für den aktuellen installiert wurde.
<beaver74> mom
<beaver74> "Building only for 3.2.0-52-generic" .. ich verstehe es nicht.. zeig bitte nochmal ein 'dpkg -l | grep linux- | pastebinit'
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237785/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Prideth - 'sudo apt-get autoremove' hattest ausgeführt?
<Prideth> ja
<Prideth> da hatte der aber nichts gemacht
<Prideth> gerade wieder gemacht, und auch nichts
<beaver74> Prideth - mach mal ein 'sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.2.0-52*'
<Prideth> ok gemacht
<beaver74> Prideth - dann nochmal 'sudo apt-get purge nvidia' und wieder installieren
<beaver74> und dann nochmal das apt-log
<k1l> 12.04.3 sollte eh das enablement stack per default aktiviert haben. wenn man nicht mit einem iso vor 12.04.3 installiert
<Prideth> ok fertig
<beaver74> nö, das log fehlt noch ;)
<Prideth> modprobe findet immer noch nichts
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237814/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> jo
<bekks> Prideth: Mach mal ein sudo apt-get update
<Prideth> hatte ich eben
<Prideth> und jetzt nochmal
<bekks> Und ein "apt-cache showpkg linux-image"
<Prideth> ok
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237826/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Prideth: Und ein "apt-cache policy linux-image"
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237834/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Prideth> mittlerweile geht der xserver auch nicht mehr
<bekks> Hmm. Mach mal ein "sudp apt-get install linux-image linux-headers". Der müsste eigentlich einen aktuelleren Kernel installieren.
<beaver74> Prideth - den kannst oder solltest du währenddessen auch nicht laufen haben
<Prideth> linux-header hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<beaver74> +s
<bekks> Prideth: Crossposting ist unhöflich.
<Prideth> linux-header hat keinen Installationskandidaten steht da
<Prideth> ich soll eine explizit auswählen
<k1l> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-raring xserver-xorg-lts-raring libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring libegl1-mesa-lts-raring libgles2-mesa-lts-raring 
<beaver74> Prideth - schau was bekks genau schrieb, das Paket heißt auch anders
<Prideth> beaver - hatte ich gemacht
<beaver74> du hattest linux-header_s_ versucht zu installieren?
<Prideth> "sudo apt-get install linux-image linux-headers"
<beaver74> ah, ok.. und es findet keinen Installationskandidaten?
<Prideth> da steht:" Sie sollten eines explizit zum Installieren auswählen         E: Paket linux-headers hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<beaver74> welchen würde denn installiert werden wenn linux-headers-generic verwendet wird?
<k1l> installiere mal den header genau zu deinem kernel
<Prideth> soll ich das einfach mal eintippen also "apt-get install linux-headers-generic"
<k1l> ja
<beaver74> mach mal was k1l sagt
<Prideth> linux-headers-3.2.0-54-generic
<Prideth> will der dann installieren
<k1l> gibt es einen grund warum du nicht die kernel enablement stack nimmst?
<Prideth> hm?
<Prideth> ka
<k1l> <k1l> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-raring xserver-xorg-lts-raring libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring libegl1-mesa-lts-raring libgles2-mesa-lts-raring 
<k1l> sind die kernel von raring die in die LTS einfliessen
<Prideth> ok
<k1l> welchen kernel hast du da nochmal aktuell?
<beaver74> k1l - 3.2.0-54
<k1l> uname -a ?
<beaver74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237714/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ja nimm mal die oben genannten enablement stack kernel
<Prideth> da kommt nur kann nicht gefunden werden
<k1l> Prideth: bitte immer alle meldungen zeigen. wir können sonst nur raten
<Prideth> ich wollte es in pastebin machen aber dort steht dann was anderes als das was der mir anzeigt
<beaver74> Prideth - c&p die Ausgabe in eine Datei, und paste die dann
<beaver74> Prideth - eine Maus hast du in der Konsole?
<Prideth> ne wie soll ich da ne maus haben?
<Prideth> http://prideth.dlxg.de/Screenshots/Fehler/IMG_20131014_232537.jpg
<k1l> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-raring xserver-xorg-lts-raring libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring 
<k1l> lass die hinteren mal weg. ist das ein installiertes kubuntu? oder ein nach installierter kde desktop?
<beaver74> Prideth - die könnte man durch das Paket 'gpm' auch in einer nicht-grafischen Konsole bekommen..
<Prideth> installiertes kubuntu
<Prideth> frisch von der seite heute abend runter geladen
<Prideth> letzte kann immer noch nicht gefunden werden
<Prideth> also libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring 
<Prideth> ne moment jetzt geht
<Prideth> ok fertig und jetzt?
<k1l> sudo update-grub
<k1l> sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<Prideth> geht nicht in pastebinit
<Prideth> ich machs wieder mitm bild
<Prideth> http://prideth.dlxg.de/Screenshots/Fehler/IMG_20131014_234200.jpg
<k1l> Prideth: ok, reboot. dann gucken, dass du den 3.8er kernel startest
<Prideth> ok neugestartet
<Prideth> beim xserver ist der fenstermanager immer noch nicht dabei
<beaver74> Prideth - X beenden, nvidia-current neu installieren
<Prideth> bzw. bei strg + alt + F/7 kommt mountall: Plymouth-Befehl fehlgeschlagen
<Prideth> mountall: Verbindung zu Plymouth getrennt
<Prideth> und neuinstalliert
<beaver74> Prideth - lässt sich das Modul laden?
<Prideth> ne findet nvidia net bei modinfo
<beaver74> Prideth - zeig nochmal das apt-log
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6238049/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> sudo lightdm restart
<Prideth> lightdm: Befehlt nicht gefunden
<k1l> kdm?
<beaver74> Prideth - sudo kdm restart
<beaver74> müsste, jau
<Prideth> ok gemacht
<Prideth> und nun?
<beaver74> Prideth - lsmod | grep nvidia bringt keine Ausgabe?
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6238072/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Prideth - was sagt modinfo nvidia ?
<Prideth> immer noch das gleiche
<beaver74> .. sieht soweit schonmal besser aus, Modul wurde geladen, was es die ganze Zeit über nicht war
<Prideth> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia
<beaver74> da soll mal einer schlau draus werden :/
<Prideth> So langsam kotzt es mich an^^ solangsam verliere ich die lust an linux^^
<beaver74> na, linux ist nicht deine GUI.. 
<Prideth> ich war vorher echt froh damit. Aber dann wurde es zu voll und zu langsam also hab ichs neuinstalliert und jetzt die Probleme ...
<beaver74> Prideth - vorher war das selbe Ubuntu drauf?
<Prideth> ja
<Prideth> glaub ich mal
<Prideth> hab es aber heute extra neu runtergelanden, also war die neuste version von der seite
<beaver74> den Login von KDM hast du aber vor dir?
<Prideth> welchen login?
<beaver74> dieses Grafische Fenster, ähnlich dem von Windows, in dem man Benutzernamen und PW eingibt
<Prideth> ja und dann hat sich auch die oberfläsche gestartet
<Prideth> dann hab ich gewechselt mit strg + alt + F1
<bekks> warum?
<beaver74> Prideth - mach mal ein Bild von der grafischen Oberfläche
<Prideth> geht nicht mehr
<Prideth> kommt mit strg + alt + F7 nicht mehr rüber
<beaver74> dann halte kdm an und starte es wieder
<beaver74> und paste dann mal /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. 
<Prideth> mit "kdm stop" und "kdm restart" ?
<Prideth> das ist angeblich leer
<beaver74> start nach stop
<beaver74> was ist leer?
<Prideth> test
<Prideth> das /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<beaver74> ist es leer oder nur angeblich?
<Prideth> Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<beaver74> ls -l /var/log in ein paste
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6238116/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Prideth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6238119/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> na geht doch :)
<Prideth> vertippt^^
<Prideth> hatte / vor var vergessen 
<Prideth> und nun?
<beaver74> wenn die GUI wieder oben ist könntest das Bild mal senden
<Prideth> kommt aber nichts
<Prideth> immer noch mountall error wenn ich auf die GUI wechseln will
<beaver74> Prideth - wenn du kdm stoppst, und wieder startetst, wechselt er doch von allein.. dann kommt direkt die mountall Meldung?
<Prideth> ne der wechselt nicht
<Prideth> wenn ich strg + alt + F7 drücke steht da die meldung
<beaver74> gib mal die komplette Fehlermeldung
<Prideth> mountall: Plymount-Befehl fehlgeschlagen
<Prideth> mountall: Verbindung zu Plymouth getrennt
<Prideth> mehr steht da nicht
<beaver74> Prideth - zeig mal ein mount.. aber da scheint auch noch weiteres gelöst werden zu müssen, das Problem mit nvidia sollte gelöst sein.
<Prideth> das problem da war vorher nicht
<Prideth> ist erst seit kurzem
<beaver74> Prideth - ich würde dir raten zu anderen Zeiten mit genau der Fehlermeldung hier nochmal anzufragen.. wir zwei werden das jetzt nicht gelöst bekommen, und wach sind auch nicht mehr viele.
<Prideth> mist
<Prideth> bräuchste das Notebook eigentlich für morgen
<Prideth> dann mal gute nacht
<beaver74> ja, dir auch
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-15
<DreamThief> ahoi!
<kempo> hallo internet 
<bullgard4> kempo: Du kannst hier einfach Deine Frage zu Ubuntu stellen. Du brauchst nicht erst freundlich zu grüßen. 
<kempo> hallo bullgard4 
<kempo> danke für die info
<kempo> ich habe ein paket installiert "npm". leider ist das binary danach nicht verfügbar. wenn ich ein apt-get purge mache und dann wieder apt-get install npm, dann findet er es
<kempo> woran kann das liegen
<stevieh> willst du jetzt wissen, woran es lag? Weil gehen tuts ja jetzt?
<kempo> ja
<kempo> ich bastel nämlich gerade ein installationsscript, und da hab ich jetzt npminstlal; purge; install drin
<kempo> sieht doof aus ...
<apollo13> wenn du npm via apt installierst ist das binary __sicher__ da
<beaver74> kempo - trifft das denn nur auf dieses eine Paket zu?
<kempo> beaver74: ja
<apollo13> apt-file search /usr/bin/npm
<apollo13> npm: /usr/bin/npm
<apollo13> das ding is definitiv da
<apollo13> auch ohne purge ;)
<kempo> total komisch ...
<apollo13> was bringt dich auf die idee dass das binary nicht erfügbar gewesen sei? eg wie hast du das verifiziert?
<apollo13> ls -lisa /usr/bin/npm ?
<kempo> das script macht nen apt-get update; upgrade, apt-get install packete ... npm
<kempo> wenn ich dann npm ausführe
<kempo> $npm 
<apollo13> das ist kein server isnnvoller test ;)
<kempo> sagt er: npm not found. use apt-get install "npm" to install package
<kempo> total komisch 
<apollo13> was sagt ls?
<kempo> lls /usr/bin/npm ?
<kempo> werde ich jetzt testen
<kempo> muss dafür das ubuntu image eben neu aufsetzen
<apollo13> ls nicht lls
<kempo> sorry, vertipper
<kempo> werde das gleich nochmal testen 
<kempo> habe per update-rc scriptname defaults 99 mein script in den boot gepackt
<kempo> ist ein init script was auch funktioiniert wenn ich es per hand aufrufe
<kempo> nach dem systemboot allerdings wird der process nicht ausgeführt, weder noch schreibt syslog etwas dazu 
<kempo> die symbolischen links sind aber in den rcX.d ordnern erstellt ...
<geser> kempo: nutzt das Init-Skript absolute Pfade oder verlässt es sich auf PATH um die Programme zu finden?
<ludste> wie bekomme den nicht-grafischen Terminal (wenn ich strg+alt-f1 drücke) auf einen andere Auflösung z.B. auf 1280x1024? 
<bekks> Mit einem Framebuffer.
<dadrc> kommt auf deine Grafikkarte und den Treiber dazu an, welchen.
<bekks> iDr tut man dich diesen Stress aber nicht an.
<dadrc> Bevor du fragst ;)
<bekks> dadrc: :)
<dadrc> Ansonsten, was bekks sagt.
<stevieh> wie die alten auf der Empore bei der Muppet-Show...
<bekks> Waldorf und Statler sind im OT. :>
<stevieh> :-)
<ludste> ich finde es schon etwas arrogant, wie auf solch einfachen Fragen wie die eben von mir gestellte geantwortet wird, oooh , seit dem letzten Update war der Non-Grafik-Terminal wieder einer Auflösung 640x480 da, vorher 1280x960  
<dadrc> Ja, gut gemeinte Ratschläge sind echt widerlich arrogant. Vor allem, wenn man sie nach der korrekten Antwort hinterherschickt.
<lied> hi, ich habe /etc/skel/.bashrc editiert aber neue Benutzer bekommen nicht die richtige von mir erdachte ~/.bashrc. Wo liegt mein Fehler?
<lied> arg jetzt kapiere ich gar nichts mehr. auf einmal funktioniert's wenn ich es manuell anstoße, in meinem Installskript mag er aber nicht :/
<sdx23> dann solltest du das Installskript mal durchsehen (lassen)
<lied> sdx23:  es kann eigentlich gar nicht sein und das ist es was mich so wundert. da ist ja keine zauberei dabei, useradd kopiert /etc/skel nach ~/newuser/ und das sollte es gewesen sein. happy debugging to myself :-)
<jochen> Samba und das Konfigurationswerkzeug starten nicht mehr. Es kommt nur noch die Passworteingabe und dann nichts mehr. Neuinstallation nutz nichts. Gilt für Xubuntu und Ubuntu. Was kann ich machen? Möchte eine Externe Platte an der Fritzbox als Sucherungslaufwerk betreiben.
<stevieh> samba? Konfigurationswerkzeug? Bahnhof?
<jochen> Ich möchte eine Externe Platte an der Fritzbox im Dateimanager für alle im Heimnetz zugänglich machen um darauf daten abzugleichen und zu sichern. Dazu soll smb (samba) das Mittel der Wahl sein oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? 
<jochen> dazu gibt es ein konfigurationswerkzeug mit dem ich die Freigabe erstellen wollte. Das bekomme ich nicht ans Laufen.
<stevieh> und auf der Fritzbox ist Unbuntu?
<jochen> nicht das ich wüßte.
<stevieh> das konfigurationswerkzeug ist per Web auf der Fritzbox?
<LetoThe2nd> jochen: du hast da was ziemlich falsch verstanden. die fritzbox ist der smb-server. auf deinem ubuntu nicht.
<jochen> nein, auf meinem Rechner
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<stevieh> auf deinem Rechner kannst du die Samba Platte von der Fritzbox mounten.
<LetoThe2nd> dein rechner ist client. server ist die fritzbox.
<jochen> kann sein... bin auch schon alt... 
<LetoThe2nd> ansonsten müsste die platte an deinem rechner stecken.
<LetoThe2nd> jochen: deswegen hat das auch nichts mit irgendwelchen konfigurationswerkzeugen oder so zu tun, sondern einzig mit den einstellungen in der weboberfläche der fritzbox.
<jochen> auf jeden fall hatte ich mir vorgestellt, mit Nautilus oder einem anderen Dateimanager darauf zuzugreifen...
<LetoThe2nd> ja, und?
<LetoThe2nd> wenn die fritzbox korrekt eingerichtet ist, kein problem.
<jochen> ok.. dann war ich auf dem falschen weg. Platte am Rechner hatte ich schon mal freigegeben. das klappte. Nur eben nicht an der Box.
<stevieh> platte an die Box und durchs webui kämpfen.
<LetoThe2nd> klar, wie soll der rechner auch ne platte freigeben, die ganz woanders ist.
<jochen> Zugriff bekomme ich dannn über "smb://192.178.xxx.x" oder ?
<stevieh> einfach über nautilus das netzwerk durchsuchen, denk ich.
<jochen> das geht eben nicht..
<stevieh> hast du die Platte an der Fritzbox schon richtig eingerichtet?
<LetoThe2nd> 1) fritzbox richtig einrichten.
<jochen> vermutlich nicht. Es klappt ja nicht. (Netzwerk kann nicht durchsucht werden. Empfangen der Freigabenliste vom Server ist gescheitert: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.)
<LetoThe2nd> tja dann, siehe 1)
<stevieh> hmm... wo ist eigentlich das, was früher im Nautilus mal "Orte" hies?
<jokrebel> jochen: wenn dann eher 192.168...
<jochen> Kann ich leider nicht beantworten.. 
<jochen> jokrebel: Das sollte ja nur ein Beispiel für die IP sein
<jochen> die Rechner sehen sich nicht im Netzwerk. Da scheint noch mehr im Argen zu liegen....
<stevieh> das klingt so.
<jochen> der Zugriff aufs Netzwerk ist schon nicht möglich...
<sdx23> sollte er, wenn du damit ins Internet gehst.
<sdx23> "ip a" und "route" helfen.
<jochen> ich meinte das Heimnetz. 
<sdx23> ja, ich auch.
<sdx23> Wenn du über die Fritzbox ins Internet gehst, muss der PC sie sehen, sonst würde das nicht funktionieren...
<jochen> klar-, in die Box komme ich rein. Bisher hatte ich im Dateimanager immer Netzwerk/ Windows-Netzwerk stehen und konnte den anderen Rechner sehen.... Das klemmt auch.
<jochen>  [paste:416442:SMB]
<jochen> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416442/  sagt das was aus was mit dem problem zu tun hat?
<kubine> Title: SMB › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> jochen: Ist da Verschüsselung im Spiel?
<jochen> nein. Da traue ich mich nicht ran. 
<gugaua> Hallo Ich versuche einen cyrus-imapd zu konfigurieren, kann mich jedoch mit thunderbird nicht einloggen, er meint falsches passwort... senden ist aber kein problem, hat jemand einen rat?
<jokrebel> jochen: "encrypted" richt aber meiner Meinung nach erstmal stark nach Verschüsselung.
<jokrebel> gugaua: Senden und Empfangen geht über unterschiedliche Wege.
<stevieh> jochen: warum tippst du im Terminal "samba" ein?
<gugaua> jokrebel: wenn ich das richtig verstehe geht das senden über postfix, das empfangen auch über postfix aber er schickt es über einen internen socket an cyrus
<stevieh> sagtmal, bekomm ich den nautilus nicht mit dem Menü im Fenster am Laufen unter 13.04?
<jochen> das hatte mich auch gewundert. Drum habe ich das mal gepostet. Die letzte "Netzwerkaktion" war: Platte an diesen Rechner und via Freigabe Daten darauf, auch vom Laptop aus, gesichert
<stevieh> jochen: was für ein Rechner? Hab ich was verpasst? Vorhin war es noch ne Fritzbox...
<sdx23> gugaua: Dein Login-Problem hat nur mit imapd (also deinem cyrus) zu tun, kein Stück mit postfix oder "senden".
<jokrebel> gugaua: Von Postfix und Cyrus hab ich keine Ahnung, aber der Posteingang bei Thunderbird läuft wenn ich mich recht erinnere über POP oder IMAP. Der Postausgang hingegen über SMTP
<jochen> Es kommt hinzu, das ich auf diesem Rechner kein HeimNetzwerk mehr habe. Ohne dem kann ich doch auch die Platte an der fritzbox nicht sehen, wenn sie dann richtig eingerichtet wäre, oder?
<gugaua> jokrebel: genau! smtp ist in ordnung der part geht... was ich nicht hinbekommen habe bis jetzt ist der cyrus teil das ich per IMAP (cyrus-imapd) mich darauf verbinden kann
<stevieh> jochen: das ist alles ziemlich konfus... wieviele Rechner hast du wo dran und was geht nicht, fass nochmal zusammen. Und ja: bei wenigstens einem sollte ubuntu drauf sein ;-)
<sdx23> gugaua: und wir sollen jetzt fröhlich ins Blaue raten? Gibt mal mehr Infos. Logfiles, die Config von cyrus usw.
<gugaua> sdx23: okay kleinen moment 
<gugaua> erster teil http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241303/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jochen> auf beiden Rechnern läuft xubuntu. Bis neulich war der Datenabgleich mittels freigegebener Ordner kein problem. Dazu habe ich den jeweils anderen Rechner über den Dateimanager/ Netzwerk/ aufgerufen und kopiert. Logischer Weise konnte ich dazu beide Rechner im Netzwerk sehen. -Das ist Problem 1* . Ich erwartete, die freigegebene Platte an der Fritzbox ebenfalls auf diesem Wege zu erreichen. Das geht bisher auf beiden Rechnern nicht. +das 2. 
<jochen> Problen*
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241322/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> gugaua: http://www.spinics.net/lists/info-cyrus/msg14657.html
<kubine> Title: Info Cyrus -- Re: Error decompressing data (at www.spinics.net)
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241332/
<sdx23> wobei der Login ansich ja funktioniert haben sollte
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241342/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> sdx: ja ich kann auch mittel testsaslauth einen erfolgreichen login bekommen
<sdx23> Dann sag das doch am Anfang dazu m(
<sdx23> Anyways, probier mal das oben verlinkte. Ich muss gerade erstmal in die Stadt.
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241352/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> oben verlinkte?
<gugaua> ahh danke
<jochen> stevieh: übrigens: ich kann die Rechner gegenseitig erfolgreich anpingen...
<gugaua> hat jemand erfahrung mit diesen Fehlern?
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241375/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> jochen: ich bat dich, nochmal genau zu erklären, was du wo machen willst.
<TheInfinity> gugaua: ja, ich bin vor n paar jahren an cyrus verzweifelt und hab ne alternative genommen. ;)
<jochen> stevieh: Ich möchte freigegebene Ordner auf dem jeweils anderen rechner sehen. Ich möchte von beiden Rechnern auf die Platte an der fritzbox so zugreifen können, um eine Datensicherung/Datenabgleich machen zu können.
<stevieh> jochen: ok, das sind als erstes mal zwei "Projekte". Fürs erste: ist auf beiden Rechnern ein Ubuntu? Und wenn ja, welches? 
<TheInfinity> gugaua: sieht aber n bissl aus wie kaputte db
<gugaua> TheInfinity: ich hab es ganz neu installiert heite
<gugaua> also wenn dann gibt es dar keine datenbank wenn sie nicht automatisch erstellt wurde
<TheInfinity> gugaua: kaputt neu erstellte db? ;)
<jochen> Auf beiden Rechnern läuft Xubuntu 13.4. Das erste Problem ist neu und wohl erst bei der rumwurschtelei mit dem 2. Problem entstanden.
<TheInfinity> gugaua: steht da ja, er kann /var/lib/cyrus/tls_sessions.db nicht öffnen
<gugaua> soll ich diese mit touch einfach erstellen?
<TheInfinity> gugaua: dann ists immernoch keine db. zumal zeugs in /var eher automatisch generiert wird
<TheInfinity> dürfte also irgendwas bei deiner tls config kaputt sein
<stevieh> jochen: da wirst du wohl dein samba kaputtgemacht haben?
<gugaua> TheInfinity ich glaube du hast recht
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241433/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> jochen: aber nochmal für dich: samba server und samba client sind zwei völlig unterscheedilcihe dinge
<gugaua> TheInfinity die tls_sessions.db gibt es bereits
<jochen> stevieh: Aber ich brauche doch beide um Daten hin und her schieben zunkönnen, oder?
<stevieh> jochen: ja, aber für einen samba client muss du nichts installieren.
<stevieh> wie hast du denn vorher die Ordner auf den Rechnern freigegeben? 
<jochen> stevieh: via Kontextmenü im Nautilus. ZZ. werden die Ordner als "freigegeben" gekennzeichnet, tauchen aber nicht auf den anderen Rechner auf...
<stevieh> jochen: und der smbd läuft?
<jochen> im Taskmanager kann ich keinen smdb finden
<stevieh> na, dann starte ihn mal mit "sudo start smbd"
<jochen> Auf dem Rechner, der ein Netzwerk anzeigt, läuft smbd, bei dem Anderen kommt nicht einmal die Passwortabfrage
<stevieh> was für ein netzwerk anzeigt?
<jochen> "Netzwerk" im Nautilus
<jochen> stevieh: 
<jochen> doch, auf beiden Rechnern läuft smbd. Hatte mich vertippt
<stevieh> jochen: und wenn du bei dem anderen Rechner im Nautilus mit "Server verbinden" den Rechner auf dem der smbd läuft angibtst?
<jochen> stevieh: DAS klappt!
<stevieh> na, dann ist doc alles gut.
<stevieh> damit du das auch im Netzwerk browsen kannst, muss das in der smb.conf angestellt werden.
<jochen> stevieh: Supi. Danke für Deine Geduld.
<stevieh> so, und nun noch die Platte am Router und die auch erstmal über die URL probieren.
<stevieh> ob der Router überhaupt samba anbietet kannst du von einem Rechner aus auch mit nmap testen.
<gugaua> Wie sag ich postfix das es die mails an cyrus weitergibt?
<gugaua> mit aliases?
<eer> I am just trying to understand the X11 system of Ubuntu. I understand it is a client server protocol. The X11 being the server and the applications being the clients.
<eer> Is Gnome of Ubuntu also a client to the X11 server?
<stevieh> eer: basically yes. 
<stevieh> and we speak deutsch here.
<eer> Oh, falscher Kanal. Sorry.
<eer> Egal.
<eer> Bedeutet das, dass Gnome und z.B. Evolution dann gleichwertig sind? Beides CLients?
<eer> Dann müsste man doch Evolution oder xchat auch ohne Gnome oder KDE laufen lassen können, oder
<stevieh> eer: ohne gnome shell oder unity. ja, korrekt. Gnome ist ja im Prinzip ein ganzes DE, Desktop Environment.
<eer> Aber wie würde dann Evolution aussehen?
<stevieh> d.h. wenn du evolution laufen lässt, dann werden da schon ganz viele gnome libs benötigt, aber halt nicht der gnome desktop.
<eer> Normalerweise bestimmt doch Gnome die Farbe der Fenster der Programme die im Gnome laufen, oder nicht?
<stevieh> naja, eben die werkzeuge von gnmoe, die das einstellen laufen auch...
<stevieh> nimm halt ein xubuntu, lubuntu oder so und installier ein evolution.
<stevieh> sind ja eh alles nur meta pakete
<jochen> 123
<eer> :1.0 ist Display 1, oder?
<eer> Was ist dann :1.1? Ich meine wozu dient die Ziffer nach dem Dezimalpunkt?
<bekks> :1.0 ist sceen 1, display 0.
<eer> Was ist dann Screen genau?
<eer> Ausgang 1 meiner Grafikkarte wenn ich eine GrKa mit zwei Anschlüssen habe?
<bekks> eer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer
<kubine> Title: XServer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> eer: Was hast du denn eigentlich wirklich vor?
<gugaua> Hallo, ich möchte für smtp sasldb benutzen und ich kriege es nicht hin kann mir jemand dabei helfen?
<gugaua> die anleitung zeigt wie man sich per shadow datei authentifizieren kann
<gugaua> ich möchte es per sasdb machen die ich manuell anlegen muss aber dann bringe ich es nicht zustande erfolgreich zu authentifiezieren mit der shadow kein problem
<porentief> hallo leute,
<porentief> habe probleme mein motorola handy unter 13.04 gnome 3 als modem per dun zu benutzen. weiß irgendwelche ideen.
<porentief> "hat jemand irgendwelche ideen?" Meinte ich.
<porentief> wenn ich den haken für die DUN-Verbindung in den Bluetooth einstellungen setze. Dann kommt folgende Nachricht: "error: timed out detecting phone details" 
<porentief> unter 13.04 hatte ich keine probleme.
<porentief> 12.04 meinte ich natürlich.
<porentief> Vielleicht doch etwas spät. Gute Nacht.
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-16
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich wollte gerade das übliche Upgrade für unsere 12.04.3 Ubuntu-Server bei Strato durchführen und bekam jetzt bei jedem einen Fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416452/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> Was kann ich dagegen tun?
<dadrc> NTQ, musste mal die Logs angucken. Ich würd spontan auf dpkg.log tippen
<NTQ> ad
<NTQ> dadrc: sorry, war grad verhindert. aber ich hab jetzt nachgeschaut. das einzige ungewöhnliche scheint da folgende Zeile zu sein: 2013-10-16 09:16:16 status half-configured procps 1:3.2.8-11ubuntu6.1
<NTQ> dadrc: Oder hier ist nochmal alles: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416457/
<kubine> Title: dpkg.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> NTQ, nö, das sieht gut aus.
<dadrc> hmmhm.
<NTQ> dadrc: ich versuch mal ein apt-get -f install
<dadrc> NTQ, wird nicht helfen, du hast da wahrscheinlich irgendein kaputtes Skript in sysctl.d
<dadrc> Der hier beschreibt, wie man den Fehler findet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505356&p=9433794#post9433794
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] procps error in upgrade (at ubuntuforums.org)
<NTQ> dadrc: Danke, den Tipp hatte ich noch nicht gefunden. Ich habe jetzt das hier raus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416462/
<kubine> Title: cat /etc/sysctl.d/*.conf /etc/sysctl.con › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> also zwei error
<dadrc> Jo, fix die mal ;)
<dadrc> Sagen mir spontan beide nichts.
<dadrc> Ich persönlich würd sie einfach mal auskommentieren und gucken, was passiert. Ich mein, wenn sie eh ungültig sind, können sie ja eigentlich keinen Effekt haben.
<NTQ> Ja, ich hab nur keine Ahnung, woher die kommen. Alle vier Server haben das selbe Ubuntu. Nur manche eben noch ein paar Zusatzpakete wie z.B. MySQL, php, Apache oder memcached. Händisch hab ich da kaum etwas herum konfiguriert. Muss also direkt aus den Paketquellen kommen dieser Fehler.
<dadrc> NTQ, guck nach, in welcher Datei die Fehler sind, dann kannst du mit `apt-file search <dateiname>` gucken, in welchem Paket die Datei ist
<NTQ> Einmal hier: "/etc/sysctl.d/10-kernel-hardening.conf:kernel.kptr_restrict = 1" und einmal hier: "/etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf:kernel.yama.ptrace_scope = 1"
<NTQ> also moment. ich schau mal
<NTQ> hm... na super. apt-file hab ich gar nicht installiert.
<dadrc> he.
<dadrc> Na toll: Beide Dateien sind aus procps
<dadrc> Hast du 'nen selbstgebauten Kernel oder so?
<geser> welcher Kernel läuft momentan?
<dadrc> Bei mir funktionieren die beiden Dateien nämlich.
<NTQ> uname -a: Linux h2144090.stratoserver.net 2.6.32-042stab078.27 #1 SMP Mon Jul 1 20:48:07 MSK 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<NTQ> dadrc: Es sind halt Quellen von Strato. Vielleicht machen eher die dann das problem.
<dadrc> 2.6.32 bei 'nem 12.04?
<LetoThe2nd> ich kann das hier mit 1und1 nachvollziehen... das ist wahrscheinlich der kernel, den deren vhost software mitbringt
<dadrc> Ih, bleh. OpenVZ-Kernel.
<dadrc> Sagt Google zumindest.
<dadrc> Naja, erklärt, wieso das nicht geht.
<LetoThe2nd> jep.
<dadrc> Auskommentieren, `apt-get install -f`, freuen.
<geser> dann kommentier die nicht funktionierenden Zeilen aus und procps sollte danach hoffentlich glücklich sein
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: das -f brauchst dann gar nicht.
<dadrc> Stimmt.
<NTQ> Okay, danke schonmal. Ich werde das dann mal beim ersten Server testen.
<NTQ> Okay, jetzt ist er durchgerödelt bzw. hat erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
<Lee1> hello!
<Lee1> :)
<NTQ> dadrc: Der Vollständigkeit halber: Anscheinend betrifft es nur die Virtuellen Server. Die Root-Server nicht betroffen von dem problem. Die haben aber auch Kernel 3.2.0-32-generic
<dadrc> NTQ, jo, hab ich auch so vermutet. Das werden einfach Einstellungen sein, die es beim 2.6er Kernel noch nicht gibt.
<NTQ> Ich hätte dann noch eine weitere Frage bezüglich meines eigenen Linux auf dem Laptop. Morgen soll doch Saucy raus kommen. Weiß jemand um wieviel Uhr man das offiziell laden kann?
<dadrc> Eher nachmittags/abends.
<stevieh> und dann noch 3 Monate abhängen lassen.
<dadrc> Am schnellsten landet die Info wohl morgen in #ubuntu-release-party
<NTQ> Hmnee, 3 Monate warten will ich nicht. Ich brauche endlich Optimus-Support. Auf einem Bildschirm arbeiten ist die Hölle. ich weiß zwar, dass es mir Archlinux geht, aber momentan bin ich mit Debian-basierten System noch besser befreundet.
<NTQ> Achja, und nouveau kann man aktuell noch in die Tonne treten. ;)
<stevieh> NTQ: na, kann ja auch morgen schon klappen ;-) Ich geb mir das nicht... das hat schon immer blutige Wunden gegeben. ok, 3 Wochen reichen auch ,-)
<NTQ> Na ich hab ja zwei Partitionen, die ich als root nutzen kann. Notfalls hab ich dann noch die aktuelle ;)
<tobago> Ich bin auf Ubuntu12.04 LTS und will mich mit smb auf ein System mounten: "smbclient -U chris //192.168.1.4/INTERN" ginbg
<tobago> nun wollte ich das dauerhaft in der etc/fstab haben
<tobago> deshalb: "//192.168.1.4/INTERN /media/intern cifs user=chris,passwd=my_passwd 0 0"
<tobago> der mountpunkt media/intern ist vorhanden
<tobago> aber wenn ich im nautilus mir den folder ansehe, dann habe ich keine Berechtigung tiefer in den folder reinzugehen bzw. files zu sehen.
<dadrc> Pack mal "uid=1000,gid=1000" zu den Mountoptionen
<tobago> dadrc, hilft auch nicht: //192.168.1.4/INTERN /media/intern cifs user=cr,passwd=my_passwd,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<tobago> irgendwie die domain noch reinbringen in den optionen?
<dadrc> Wenn bei smbclient geht, nö.
<dadrc> tobago, he. Ist 1000 überhaupt deine userid?
<tobago> dadrc, muss gucken.
<tobago> ja laut passwd isses meine
<dadrc> tobago, dann versuch mal, das von Hand über mount zu machen.
<dadrc> also, `mount -t cifs -v -o <deine optionen> //192.168.1.4/INTERN /media/intern`
<dadrc> Mit -v sollten eventuelle Fehler ordentlich angezeigt werden
<tobago> dadrc, bash sagt: "-bash: !21029: event not found" weil ein "!" in dem passwort ist.
<tobago> muss ich das escapen?
<sdx23> oder in '' setzen
<tobago> dadrc, dann kommt 'ne Hilfe mit den mount optionen: 
<dadrc> tobago, die Optionen müssen wie in der fstab ohne Leerzeichen sein
<NTQ> Weiß jemand, ob es irgendwann mal Ubuntu mit Cinnamon als Standard-Oberfläche geben wird? Vielleicht Cubuntu oder so. ^^
<NTQ> Aktuell muss man es eben nachinstallieren, was ja nicht wirklich ein Problem ist. Aber es wäre einfach schöner, wenn es schon von Anfang an installiert wäre. ;)
<dadrc> NTQ, ausschließen kann ich das natürlich nicht, halt ich aber ingesamt für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
<NTQ> Ich hab ja auch schon Mint und LMDE mit Cinnamon getestet, aber die haben irgendwie alle so ihren Macken und dümpeln auf veralteten Kerneln rum. Also 3.9.0 hätte ich schon gerne mindestens. Der unterstützt auch erst Optimus mit den Nvidia-Treibern korrekt. Und Aptosid ist dann wiederum zu nah an der Entwicklung und es gibt zu viele Fehler, die beim Upgrade passieren können. ;)
<dadrc> Wasn mit Ubuntu Gnome im Classic Mode? Reicht dir nicht?
<gugaua> Hallo, ich möchte SMTP mit einer saslauth2.db konfigurieren ich habe gelesen das man dann auxprop mit einen sasldb plugin benutzen "will" ich blicke aber nicht ganz durch... kann mir jemand helfen?
<gugaua> das ist mein fehler SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure
<benni155> Guten Tag. Ich habe mich gerade mal an ldap herangewagt.Ich will die authentifizierung von client pcs über ldap hin krigen bin nach disem wiki eintrag vorgegangen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenLDAP geht auch alles wunderbar bis auf die Migration der benutzer in ldap krige immer folgenden fehler bei grupen und benutzer http://pastebin.com/UKZUthTp und ich weis gerade überhaupt nicht was 
<benni155> er von mir will. Das er smb.conf nicht findet ist ja kla habe kein samba installiert und was er mit compilation meint weis ich jetzt auch nicht gcc ist ja auch nicht drauf kann mir da fieleicht jemand einen tipp geben was da schief leuft ? sory wegen der rechtschreibung bin legasteniker hoffe man kann es trotzdem lessen.
<kubine> Title: OpenLDAP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> benni155: wo soll er denn die Benutzer hernehmen? Und was für ein Skript ist das?
<geser> sdx23: ist als Beispiel-Skript in smbldap-tools enthalten
<benni155> ja er soll die benutzer in ldap importieren 
<benni155> mit dem script
<benni155> und die benutzer kommen aus etc/passwd 
<doev> mit welchem charset sendet telnet, bzw. wie kann ich dieses ändern?
<dadrc> telnet sendet das, was du reinpackst. Wird üblicherweise als ASCII interpretiert, was mit dem Kram darüber passiert, ist Glückssache.
<dadrc> Kannst noch in den 8-Bit-Modus schalten, dann sind die Chancen zumindest besser, dass der Kram sauber auf der anderen Seite ankommt
<hardy1> hi
<gugaua> kann mir jemand sagen warum ich mir sasldb per smtp mich einlogen kann aber per sudo cyradm --user cyrus --server localhost nicht und testsaslauth shlägt auch fehl...
<hardy1> gibt es nun ein ubuntu-betriebssystem für smartphones?
<hardy1> und was muss ich beachten?
<LetoThe2nd> hardy1: nein, faktisch nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> hardy1: man kann zwar das nexus galaxy und nexus 4 auf ubuntu touch umflashen, aber das hat defintiv noch _SEHR_ tiefen entwicklungsstand.
<hardy1> LeoThe2nd: sollte nicht im Oktober so ein System auf dem Markt erscheinen?
<LetoThe2nd> hardy1: naja, erscheinungstermine....
<hardy1> also ende des jahres  vermutlich....
<LetoThe2nd> hardy1: fakt ist, wenn du kein entwickler (mit allen konsequenzen) bist, sondern das telefon *benutzen* willst - vergiss es, zumindest zum aktuellen stand.
<hardy1> Danke der Info Leto :)
<doev> how can I free a pthread object? after running is complete it stays on isStartet = true but never is terminated. the destructor is never called.
<doev> ups
<doev> bitte vergessen.
<rainerschuster> Ich hab auf den QT Dev Days in Berlin letzte Woche eines in der Hand gehabt … Noch wackelig. Sprich, die performance passt noch nicht ganz, aber in dem Stadium schon super gut!
<rainerschuster> Kein Wunder. Da sind ist noch keine Hardwarebeschleunigung drinnen gewesen, weil alles noch auf MESA (OpenGL Software rendering) läuft
<rainerschuster> Aber ansonsten macht das System einen super Eindruck! Bin schon auf ein erstes Produkt gespannt.
<leszek> hi
<doev> was muss ich an einen telnet client senden, damit sich dieser disconnected?
<TauNeutrino> halloow
<TauNeutrino> wo finde ich den Treiber für canon mp235 ??
<TauNeutrino> und wie installier ich das? einfach datei nach /lib/firm ??
<sdx23> TauNeutrino: zum Drucken?
<sdx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker
<kubine> Title: Canon-Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TauNeutrino> ja
<TauNeutrino> ja da steht nur überdetailierter Mist
<sdx23> Ah, was hast du also schon probiert und auf welche Art hat das dann nicht funktioniert?
<TauNeutrino> ich hab diese repositorys hinzugefügt, da kam aber irgend n fehler ganz am Ende
<TauNeutrino> ich habs dann über systemeinstellungen mit printer versucht und da kann man die ppa datei auswählen usw
<TauNeutrino> da wird mein Drucker auch erkannt
<TauNeutrino> also canon mp230
<TauNeutrino> wenn er dann nach Treibern sucht, findet er aber nix
<TauNeutrino> dann hab ich hier geguckt
<TauNeutrino> http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/PIXMA_MP230.aspx
<kubine> Title: PIXMA MP230 (at www.canon.co.uk)
<TauNeutrino> weiss aber net was ich da downloaden soll -.-
<TauNeutrino> hab leider kein cd laufwerk von daher geht nix mit cd
<sdx23> da gibt's ein debian-package. Die Frage ist allerdings, ob man das verwenden will.
<TauNeutrino> ich hab jetzt das hier runterladen, mal sehn obs klappt.: http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/PIXMA_MP230.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-994535&page=1&type=download
<kubine> Title: PIXMA MP230 (at www.canon.co.uk)
<sdx23> "mal sehen obs klappt" ist tendenziell die falsche Methode. Aber ich hab keinen Nerv jetzt den Wiki-Artikel für dich zu lesen.
<TauNeutrino> ja nee, hab das hier gefunden :)
<TauNeutrino> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137074
<TauNeutrino> mit debian meinst du das http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0100465901.html
<kubine> Title: MP230 series IJ Printer Driver Ver. 3.80 for Linux (debian Packagearchive) (at support-asia.canon-asia.com)
<TauNeutrino> is das nich so gut oder wie?
<sdx23> das Ding was *.deb.tar.gz heisst.
<TauNeutrino> jop
<TauNeutrino> ist es
<sdx23> Ja, laut dem Forumspost funktioniert das ja angeblich.
<TauNeutrino> hm
<TauNeutrino> na toll das sind alles deb dinger
<TauNeutrino> heilige makarony
<sdx23> hu? Natürlich. Sollen sie ja auch.
<sdx23> Wo ist das Problem?
<TauNeutrino> vergiss es
<TauNeutrino> yeeeeeeeeeees
<TauNeutrino> installiert und alles, jetzt muss er nur noch drucken
<TauNeutrino> hm licht blinkt...
<TauNeutrino> rumpel rumpel
<TauNeutrino> ehhhh ahhh ehhh ahhh ehh ahhh
<TauNeutrino> yea er druckt
<TauNeutrino> :)
<TauNeutrino> win !
<TauNeutrino> sieht wunderschön aus
<TauNeutrino> wenn ihr wollt lad ich ein Foto hoch :)
<TauNeutrino> lol nee sry muss weg, Papier holen :D
<TauNeutrino> danke und byebye 
<nexu> guten abend allerseits
<nexu> ich habe mir gerade einen vserver angemietet der viele pakete schon vorinstalliert hat die ich nicht möchte. jetzt versuche ich die paketlisten mit einer minimalinstallation die ich in einer vm habe quasi zu syncronisieren. hat da jemand ein rat?
<_moep_> nexu: normal kannst du doch sagen ich hätte gern ubuntu 1x. oder debian-full oder lieber debian-minimal
<nexu> doch aber da ist in der abgespeckten variante zB. proftpd, apache, samba fetchmail etc drauf
<nexu> ich hab auch schon mit dem support telefoniert und da gibt es keine minimal installation
<_moep_> urgs
<nexu> ja das dachte ich mir auch
<_moep_> apitude und purge
<_moep_> nexu: meinst du mit paketlisten deb-mirror oder den kram den dpkg irgendwo nach /var/ schreibt
<nexu> bei vielen paketen weis ich ja ob ich sie brauche ober nicht, aber bei knapp 600 paketen weis ich einfach nicht ob sie benötigt werden oder niocht
<nexu> mit paketliste meine ich die ausgabe von dpkg --get-selections
<_moep_> nexu: ja das dachte ich mir fast :D
<beaver74> nexu - ohne Gewähr :) .. schau mal ob das fruchtet - http://www.nodch.de/howto-installierte-pakete-auf-neues-system-uebernehmen/1734/
<kubine> Title: Howto: Installierte Pakete auf neues System übernehmen — nodch.de (at www.nodch.de)
<_moep_> nexu: prinzipiell kannst du die auch per hand/rsync ändern, nur dann ist das paket halt noch installiert
<nexu> pakete hinzufügen geht ja auch mit --get-selections / --set-selections aber überflüssige auf diese art zu entfernen ist nicht möglich - soweit ich weis
<nexu> beaver74: genau das habe ich schon versucht
<nexu> es entfernt die überflüssigen leider nicht
<nexu> _moep_: das ist nicht das ziel ;)
<nexu> wäre jemand so nett und würde mal über die paketliste drüber schauen und mir sagen was essentiell nötig ist und was nicht?
<nexu> mir bekanntes habe ich schon runtergeschmissen
<beaver74> nexu - ich könnte dir eine Liste einer recht minimalen Installation geben, wenn du magst und damit etwas anfangen kannst
<beaver74> könnte man ja mit diff oder so arbeiten
<nexu> jaaa unterschieder automatisch filtern und dann mit apt-get remove
<nexu> gute idde
<nexu> idee
<k1l> nexu. ist ja schwierig zu sagen, was du nicht haben willst/brauchst. du kannst ja erstmal runterschmeissen was du nicht brauchst und dann bei den paketen nachfragen was du nicht brauchst
<nexu> nur wie mach ich das
<beaver74> mom, dauert etwas
<k1l> nexu: automatisieren würde ich das aber eigentlich nicht. 
<nexu> k1lwenns schief geht installier ichs neu 
<nexu> und ne minimal installation habe ich in einer lokalen vm
<nexu> also auch die paketliste
<nexu> ich habe nur keinen schimmer wie ich da die pakete die sowohl auf dem server als auch auf der vm installiert sind rausschmeisse und nur die die auf dem server installiert sind runterschmeisse
<nexu> (ist das verständlich angekommen?) :)
<nagetier_> nexu, das wäre sie (beaver74) - http://bpaste.net/show/BTrksLpbtlXdvJieOEzg/
<kubine> Title: Paste #BTrksLpbtlXdvJieOEzg at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<nagetier_> nexu, mysql wurde nachinstalliert.. 
<nexu> oh das ist ja ultraminimal
<nagetier_> nexu, sowie 'htop ntp ntpdate locate ccze'
<nagetier_> nexu, stammt von einer debootstrap Installation
<nysosym> Nabend
<nysosym> Ubuntu 13.10 ist echt toll bisher
<nysosym> Jedoch kann ich an meinem iMac mid 2011 die Bildschirmhelligkeit nicht ändern
<beaver74> nexu - 12.04 LTS .. sollte man noch wissen
<nexu> ok, vielen danke erstmal an euch! habe der server jetzt wieder gekündigt ... war 1blu.de falls es jemanden interessiert ^^ 
<beaver74> nexu - das Angebot in Sachen SW-Auswahl hörte sich auch recht mager an
<nexu> das ist mir langfristig zu nervig da jedesmal so ein aufwand zu betreiben
<beaver74> +1
<nexu> :
<nexu> :)
<beaver74> nexu - schau dir den Hoster mal an - https://www.hostingparadise.eu/de/home/index.php
<kubine> Title: Hostingparadise - Internet auf Wolke 7 (at www.hostingparadise.eu)
<nexu> danke beaver74, ich denke ich werde bei hosteurope einen anmieten. Da habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Sind nicht die günstigsten aber dafür in allen belangen TOP!
<beaver74> kein Dingen :)
<BlackMage> ist das normal dass wenn man ins K-Menü unter Verlassen nur 4 Punkte stehen?
<BlackMage> nämlich Abmelden, Sperren, Benutzer wechseln und Ruhestand
<BlackMage> *Ruhezustand
<jokrebel> BlackMage: KDE?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: ja
<BlackMage> wie soll ich sonst das K-Menü haben?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Hattest Du vorher eine andere DE am laufen und bist zu KDE per logout gelangt?
<BlackMage> DE?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Naja , Unity, Gnome oder so und dann auf abmelden und dort dann KDE ausgewählt.
<BlackMage> achso desktop environment meinst du
<BlackMage> Ja ich habs mit Unity installiert und KDE dann zuätzlich draufgemacht
<BlackMage> aber mich würde interessieren wie ich ausschalten kann ohne mich abzumelden
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Und hast Du dann direkt beim hochfahren KDE im Login-Screen ausgewählt, oder halt erstmal Unity hochfahren lassen, dort dann auf abmelden und dann erst KDE eingelogged?
<jokrebel> dann wär es glaub ich normal, dass man von da aus nicht herunterfahren kann.
<BlackMage> einmal hatte ich Unity hochfahren lassen (glaube ich)
<BlackMage> mich würde interessieren wie ich es die restlichen Menüpunkte wieder bekomme?
<x2xx3x> Hallo zusammen, ich versuche einen TechnoStar WS1001 WlanStick unter 10.4 zu installieren kann aber keine Treiber zum Produkt finden, nur Pseudotreibersuchtools für Windows. Hersteller hat scheinbar keine eigene Seite. Wer hat Rat für mich?
<x2xx3x> Ich kann leider auch keine Teiber dazu finden :( Was tun?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Falls Du LightDM als Displaymanager nutzt belegt er das letzte Ausgewählte vor. Sprich: wenn Du gleich beim Hochfahren KDE auswählst kannst Du von dort aus auch "Herunterfahren" und beim nächsten Boot ist "KDE" vorausgewählt.
<jokrebel> x2xx3x: Warum 10.04? Server?
<BlackMage> ich will aber wenn ich eingeloggt bin herunterfahren
<x2xx3x> nein ich hab noch lucid installiert weil ich mit der 12.4er nicht klarkomme und mein lucid ganz gut läuft
<BlackMage> muss ich Mitglied irgendner Gruppe sein um herunterfahren zu können?
<k1l> x2xx3x: für 10.04 gibt es nur noch support (und updates) die die serverbestandteile betreffen
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Du must die Umgebung von der Du aus herunterfahren willst direkt aufgerufen haben.
<BlackMage> jokrebel: häh?
<BlackMage> was meinst du mit direkt aufgerufen?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Booten - BIOS - Grub - Login-Screen (meist LightDM) wo Du Deinen User und das Passwort anzugeben hast (da dann zB. gleich direkt KDE auswählen)
<BlackMage> geht es nicht auch wenn ich eingeloggt bin?
<x2xx3x> k1l: ja danke - aber ist das wirklich schlimm? der stick ist ja auch schon aus dem jahr 2009 und meine aktualisierungsverwaltung macht immernoch updates.
<k1l> BlackMage: vlt hat KDE ja sowas total sinnloses eingebaut wie gnome. dass man shift drücken muss oder so um das herunterfahren möglich zu machen
<BlackMage> k1l: wtf?!
<k1l> x2xx3x: deine aktualisierungsverwaltung gaukelt dir das nur vor, weil nur noch die server-spezifischen teile updates erhalten.
<x2xx3x> k1l: aha!!!
<x2xx3x> ok und was nun?? ich hab ne partition frei, 12.4 wär also kein problem. nur wie bekomm ich dann dort den alte stick zum laufen?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Hatte selbes Problem schon mit verschiedenen Oberflächen. Wenn ich dann aber gleich vor dem ersten Login im Displaymanager meinen Favoriten auswählte, konnte ich von dem aus auch Reboot/Shutdown auswählen. Ansonsten halt manchmal auch nur über den Umweg -> Ausloggen -> 1.Wahl wieder einloggen -> dort dann Shutdown/Reboot
<k1l> BlackMage: ich nutze kein KDE. kann dir da nicht helfen. gnome hatte aber mal das man shift oder strg drücken musste. (haben sie aber zurecht wieder normalisier)
<k1l> x2xx3x: mach mal "lsusb" und guck die id nummer nach, ob es da probleme bekannt sind
<x2xx3x> k1l: wird als Bus 001 Device 014: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp. erkannt.
<k1l> x2xx3x: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/TP-Link  lies mal was in der zeile mit der id steht
<kubine> Title: TP-Link › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<vlt> Habe ich nicht!
<jokrebel> vlt: Wie meinen?
<k1l> x2xx3x: also sollte das kein problem sein mit 12.04
<x2xx3x> k1l: verdammt - die seite hab ich schon gesucht wie ein irrer!! danke einstweilen ich arbeite das mal ab :)
<k1l> x2xx3x: du solltest mit backup und upgrade anfangen
<vlt> jokrebel: Fürs Protokoll: Ich habe *nicht* sowas total sinnloses wie Gnome in KDE eingebaut.
<k1l> vlt: …
<vlt> k1l: o/
<k1l> x2xx3x: wie du siehst kommen zu den fehlenden updates auch noch fehlende features dazu
<jokrebel> vlt: Es ist durchaus gängig, mehrere Oberflächen gleichzeitig installiert zu haben (und sei es nur zu Testzwecken oder um mitreden zu können)
<jokrebel> vlt: Und da ist dann nich t Gnome in KDE "eingebaut" sondern sind in gleichberechtigter Coexistenz vorhanden.
<vlt> jokrebel: Nee, ist schon klar. Ich wollte nur schnell dementieren, was k1l 21:51 behauptet hat ;-)
<x2xx3x> k1l: ja ich sehe es grade :( hmm, dann werde ich mal gucken wie ich meinen gnome-desktop in ein 12.4 er bekomme und muss das halt ordentlich durchkonfigurieren. aijaijai!! danke vielmals :)
<orgain> moin
<orgain> hätte eine kleine frage zur programmwahl... früher gab es doch unten im kästchen öffnen mit noch die möglichkeit einen programmbefehl einzutragen, heute habe ich nur die Möglichkeit unter den Programmen zu wählen die mir angezeigt werden. Ich würde aber gern ein programm wählen welches nicht angezeigt wird.
<orgain> wie kann ich dies verändern... und das programm wählen welches ich wirklich möchte?
<vlt> alt+f2
<orgain> aber damit öffne ich die datei nur einmal oder?
<orgain> und dauerhaft?
<vlt> Bei unitiy kann man mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Icon des laufenden Programms klicken und sowas wie „im Starter behalten“ auswählen.
<orgain> ist leider kein unity
<orgain> :)
<bekks> Sondern was...?
<orgain> ich will nicht das programm im starter halten ich möchte videodateien standardmäßig mit dem mplayer öffnen
<orgain> cinnamon aktuell
<bekks> orgain: Kannst du mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" in einen pastebin schieben bitte?
<orgain> bekks: wieso?
<bekks> Damit ich weiss auf welchem System du unterwegs bist, und dir ggf. eine passende Hilfe anbieten kann.
<orgain> akutell linux mint 15 mit cinnamon 64 bit
<bekks> Dann wende Dich bitte an den Mint Support.
<orgain> war so klar
<orgain> :)
<orgain> ach ja ... 
<bekks> Wenn es klar war - frag das nächste mal direkt den Mint Support bitte.
<orgain> ist gut
<k1l> orgain: war so klar, dass du wieder ankommst obwohl das thema schon bekannt ist :/
<orgain> ich habe sooo lange ubuntu benutzt eigentlich bis gestern 
<orgain> bis mein gnome3 amok gelaufen ist
<bekks> orgain: Und jetzt benutzt Du Mint. So kann es gehen.
<orgain> hatte das problem auch unter ubuntu
<k1l> frag die mint jungs wie sie das bei ihrem OS und desktop umgesetzt haben.
<orgain> ist jetzt meiner meinung nach nichts distri abhänigen
<orgain> das hat überhaupt nichts mitm desktop oder der distri zu tun
<orgain> aber ich wollte nicht den glaubenskrieg anfangen
<orgain> sorry freunde
<k1l> orgain: du kamst hier shcon immer mit mint support an, also mach nicht die unschuldsnummer :/
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-17
<BlackMage> in KDE kann ich nicht herunterfahren
<BlackMage> im K-Menü bei Verlassen erscheint einfach kein Punkt Herunterfahren
<BlackMage> ja natürlich könnt ich mich jetzt abmelden und dann herunterfahren, aber es muss doch auch eine Möglichkeit geben wenn icb eingeloggt bin
<LetoThe2nd> riecht für mich nach defekten rechten, verursacht durch minimalinstallation und nachgebastel
<LetoThe2nd> oder alternativ, nach nicht-benutzung von kdm
<BlackMage> wie kann ich nachgucken ob ich kdm verwende oder nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> wie hast du kde denn installiert? respektive, wie bist zu dem system gekommen?
<BlackMage> ich habe Ubuntu installiert und dann das Metapaket kubuntu-desktop
<LetoThe2nd> dann läuft vermutlich lightdm.
<LetoThe2nd> k.a. wie das dann zusammenpasst.
<BlackMage> wie kann ich das beheben?
<LetoThe2nd> ähm, ich bin *nicht* dein google-frontend.
<LetoThe2nd> schau halt mal ob kdm läuft.
<LetoThe2nd> ps ax | grep lightdm
<LetoThe2nd> bzw. ps ax | grep kdm
<BlackMage> http://nopaste.info/18905e7b21.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<LetoThe2nd> na also, läuft lightdm
<BlackMage> gut oder schlecht?
<k1l_> BlackMage: Systemeinstellungen > Starten und Beenden > Sitzungsverwaltung > "Optionen für das Herunterfahren anbieten"  ist angewählt?
<LetoThe2nd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/70171/make-kdm-the-default-display-manager
<kubine> Title: kde - Make KDM the default display manager - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<BlackMage> k1l_: danke!
<BlackMage> gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit die Sekunden fürs Abmelden festzulegen?
<BlackMage> also die 30 Sekunden
<k1l_> garantiert gibts das irgendwo
<BlackMage> aber du weist nicht wo genau oder?
<BlackMage> welche Gründe kann es haben das Pakete zurückgehalten werden?
<k1l_> bei apt-get upgrade?
<BlackMage> jap, und zwar google-chrome-stable und kscreen
<k1l_> entweder benötigen sie neue pakete installiert (die nur mit apt-get dist-upgrade installiert werden) oder sie benötigen abhängigkeiten in gewissen neueren versionen, die noch nicht erhällich sind
<BlackMage> das war ja schon dist-upgrade
<geser> oder es gibt Konflikte irgendwo in der Abhängigkeitskette
<geser> da bleibt nur beim "apt-get install" Aufruf die bemängelten Pakete nacheinander aufzulisten um zu erfahren, wo das eigentliche Problem liegt
<BlackMage> http://nopaste.info/e56460141f.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<BlackMage> http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ von da zieht er Chrome
<geser> welches Ubuntu hast du? das sieht danach aus, dass google-chrome-stable nicht mit neueren Ubuntu releases funktioniert, da die lib32* Pakete zu gunsten von multi-arch abgeschafft wurden
<BlackMage> Ubuntu 13.04
<BlackMage> das ist die neuste Version von Ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> jo, standard google chrome hat da propylene.
<LetoThe2nd> offizieller workaround: chromium benutzen
<BlackMage> google-chrome-beta funktioniert aber
<dot8> ich fahre täglich ein update von meinem /home
<dot8> ie Archive kopiere ich dann via ssh auf einen anderen Server. Allerdings muss ich dann immer mein Passwd eingeben. Daraufhin habe ich dann das Authentifizierung über Public-Keys gemacht. Nun will das Terminal aber meine Passphrase, also ich habe nichts gewonnen....
<dot8> Was kann ich tun?
<LetoThe2nd> ssh keys ohne passphrase verwenden ;)
<SunTsu> dot8: Zwei Schritte: Entfern die Passphrase und sag auf dem Server daß dieser Key nur einen einzigen Befejl ausführen darf
<BlackMage> oder gleich telnet verwenden :)
<SunTsu> oder auch Befehl
<SunTsu> BlackMage: Das ist doch Nonsens.
<BlackMage> aber einfacher für ihn
<LetoThe2nd> BlackMage: sag einfach nichts mehr dazu. danke.
<SunTsu> dot8: http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/restricting-public-keys/ das beschreibt knapp wie Du die Einschränkung machst
<kubine> Title: Restricting public keys - Arabesque (at blog.sanctum.geek.nz)
<LetoThe2nd> SunTsu: ++
<dot8> SunTsu: schaue ich mir an, danke
<SunTsu> dot8: Zur Sicherheit kannst du auch noch die Source-IP beschränken, dann hast Du durch die entfernte Passphrase eigentlich keine gröberen Nachteile mehr
<dot8> also sollte ich hier von die Finger lassen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Der-SSH-Agent 
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SunTsu> dot8: Das ginge auch, erfordert aber ein etwas aufwändigeres Setup wenn es von cron läuft, du musst sicherstellen daß der Cronjob die Info zum agent erhält und dieser immer den Key enthält. Das ist ein wenig Bastelarbeit. 
<SunTsu> dot8: http://www.akadia.com/services/ssh_agent.html beschreibt das
<kubine> Title: Unattended Batch Jobs using SSH Agent (at www.akadia.com)
<SunTsu> Vorallem aber bedarf es der Disziplin immer den Key entsperrt im Agent zu haben. Ich weiß ich würde das regelmäßig verpennen
<BlackMage> SunTsu: das mit telnet sollte nur en Scherz sein, deswegen das :) (eigentlich wollte ich ein :P machen)
<dot8> ok, das habe ich alles gelesen
<dot8> probleme die damit verbunden sind, habe ich verstanden
<dot8> frage ich mal anders, wie lasse ich ein automatisiertes backup laufen, das ich nicht auf dem selben system sichern möchte? 
<dot8> ist der ansatz ssh da falsch?
<dot8> ok, ich könnte mir das selbst beantworten, da es eine Frage des Umgangs mit der sicherheit ist... 
<LetoThe2nd> wenn eins der beiden systeme etwas schwach ist, kann ssh/scp halt noch zum problem werden. ansonsten spricht da nicht viel dagegen, IMHO
<dot8> LetoThe2nd: ok, danke
<sash_> dot8: Ich hatte mal was, was den Key entsperrt beim Login, dann bleibt der die ganze Zeit entsperrt, beim nächsten Login muss aber die Passphrase wieder eingegeben werden. Ich such das mal raus. Sekunde.
<sash_> dot8: Find ich nicht mehr :(
<geser> sash_: ssh-agent?
<sash_> geser: Nein, das war irgendwas Geskriptetes.
<sash_> Damit wurde halt sichergestellt, dass der, der sich anmeldet, den Key entsperren muss und nicht ohne PW weitersshen kann. Hat sich aber einer abgemeldet, der vorher den Key entsperrte, blieb der Key für Backupskripte entsperrt. Oder so.
<SunTsu> dot8: Ich habe früher auch ssh genutzt, mittlerweile setze ich auf zentrales Backup via bacula und off-site-Backup via tarsnap
<stevieh> tarsnap klingt ja gar nicht schlecht...
<SunTsu> stevieh: tarsnap ist super, kostet leider Geld, aber da das Ganze mit Deduplizierung läuft hält es sich im Rahmen
<stevieh> SunTsu: ja, ich hab ca. 70G... das würde mindestens mal 21$ im Monat kosten, wenn ich das recht sehe.
<gugaua> Hallo, ich richte ein lmtp transport zwischen postfix und cyrus-imapd ein und finde in 2 Anleitungen unterschiedliche parameter für die main.cf welche ist richtig? hier sind die links:
<gugaua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cyrus
<kubine> Title: Cyrus - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cyrus_IMAPD
<kubine> Title: Cyrus IMAPD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gugaua> es geht um diese zeile:
<gugaua> mailbox_transport = lmtp:unix:/var/run/lmtp
<gugaua> mailbox_transport = lmtp:unix:/var/run/cyrus/socket/lmtp
<gugaua> ich kann nur sagen das ich in beiden fällen ein problem habe
<gugaua> .. /var/run/lmtp gibt es nicht und /var/run/cyrus/socket/lmtp rennt als root also wird psotfix keinen zugriff haben weiß da jemand weiter?
<sdx23> dann solltest du deinen cyrus anders configurieren, würde ich meinen.
<sdx23> man google nach "lmtp cyrus permission"
<sdx23> ggf. noch "socket" dazu
<sdx23> "root also wird psotfix keinen zugriff haben" - dazu steht auch ein Abschnitt in dem von dir verlinkten Wiki Artikel.
<sdx23> "Damit das lmtp-Subsystem von Postfix auch auf den Socket des Cyrus-Daemons zugreifen darf, muss der Systembenutzer postfix noch der Gruppe mail hinzugefügt und Postfix natürlich wieder neu gestartet werden:"
<gugaua> sdx23 Danke jetzt klappt das auch :)
<SunTsu> stevieh: Kommt drauf an wie gut es kompimiert und wieviel sich deduplizieren lässt
<SunTsu> stevieh: Bei mir sieht es bei einem Server so aus: All archives 71 GB (total) 17 GB (compressed) - (unique data) 11 GB (total) 3.4 GB (compressed)
<SunTsu> Ach, sorry, falscher Channel
<elmargol> Ich suche ein tool um seiten in einem pdf dokument neu zu ordnen und seiten aus anderen dateien hinzuzufügen. Vorschläge?
<stevieh> pdftk oder wie das heisst. Das schweizer messer.
<elmargol> gibts das auch in hübsch grafisch?
<stevieh> wenn überhaupt vielleicht xournal, aber das ist eher ein editor...
<elmargol> xjournal kenn ich. das kann das nicht
<elmargol> ich hatte mal eines in java war aber nicht besonders hübsch
<elmargol> pdfmod :)
<elmargol> schaut toll aus
<stevieh> elmargol: ui, wirklich...
<stevieh> gleich mal notieren.
<elmargol> feature request. bei ubuntu one apps bewerten und bundles erstellen die man dann auf neuen systemen mit einem klick installieren kann
<elmargol> Meine Office Tools -> klick fertig
<LetoThe2nd> ne textdatei schreiben und in dpgk --set-selections pipen.
<LetoThe2nd> fertig.
<elmargol> LetoThe2nd, es ist nicht mehr 1999
<sdx23> elmargol: Das ist wirklich recht nett - bis auf dass es mit Debug-Output um sich wirft.
<LetoThe2nd> elmargol: ansichtssache. für was ich mir da ein aufgeblasenes webinterface mit benutzerverwaltung, teilen oder nicht teilen, bewertung etc. antun soll, wenn ich einfach 10 zeilen untereinander schreiben kann und fertig?
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: du musst erstmal wissen, wie die 10 zeilen heissen...
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: oh verdammt!
<LetoThe2nd> *verzweifel*
<stevieh> im Prinzip könnte man das sogar in das DE mit einbauen.
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: ok, lassen wir das.
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<LetoThe2nd> im prinzip könntest du's überall einbauen, weils letzten endes immer das ist was ich sagte ;)
<elmargol> Diese Argumente kommen immer wozu und wieso nicht commandline.
<elmargol> Nichts gegen Commandline aber es ist schon nett wenn ich z.B. ein Ubuntu Blog habe und da einfach ein embed einbauen kann wo ich meine Lieblingsapps mit icon anzeigen kann die man sich dann installieren kann.
<LetoThe2nd> elmargol: gibts schon, apturl
<elmargol> Es geht halt darum es sexy zu machen damit es gemacht wird und so software bekannt macht -> mehr donations -> mehr features -> bessere software für alle
<elmargol> LetoThe2nd, nicht sexy genug. das muss ausschauen wie das youtube embed
<elmargol> preview vom icon, paar screenshots, user bewertungen 1 klick install
<elmargol> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/pdfmod/ <- also so wie das im prinzip
<kubine> Title: simple tool for modifying PDF documents Ubuntu Apps Directory (at apps.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> elmargol: ich weiss schon was du meinst, und gui ist auch schön und recht. aber man muss echt nicht alles hinter ner gui verpacken, weils irgendwann oft einfach nicht mehr handhabber ist.
<LetoThe2nd> ja also was willst du denn?
<LetoThe2nd> da ist doch der available button
<LetoThe2nd> *kopfschüttel*
<LetoThe2nd> anyways.
<elmargol> ich will mehrere apps zusammengefasst als bundle
<LetoThe2nd> na dann gogogo. "ich will" -> implementiers und stells vor. oder reichs als blueprint ein.
<benni155> Guten Tag. Ist zugällig wer da der sich mit ldap und der benutzer anmeldung über ldap aus kennt den ich kurtz beläsigen darf ^^
<sdx23> Nicht wenn du keine Frage stellst...
<SunTsu> benni155: Stell einfach Deine Frage. Zudem: Es will sicher niemand belästigt werden, wenn Du hier fragst kann jeder nach eigenem Gutdünken und Zeit antworten
<benni155> Ok Hab gestern einen ldap server aufgesetzt der leuft unter debian und einen lokalen user in ldap migiert geht auch alles super jetzt versuche ich schon seit stunden mich mit nem client mit dem migrierten benutzer anzumelden krigen aber immer den fehler http://pastebin.com/KzxB2Wn3 hab es als client mit ubuntu/debian versucht immer das selbe hab das ganse mit den zwei paketen auf den clients 
<benni155> versucht libpam-ldapd libnss-ldapd
<kubine> Title: Oct 17 13:11:47 pc nscd: nss_ldap: could not connect to any LDAP server as cn=ad - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<SunTsu> benni155: und die Fehlermeldungen sind?
<LetoThe2nd> benni155: debian-support ist bitte woanders.
<benni155> im pastbin steht die fehlermeldung
<LetoThe2nd> benni155: -> #debian - #debian.de - #debian-de
<benni155> ja ich hab ja jetzt einen ubunt client am laufen und ich glaube das liegt bei dem 
<benni155> oder irre ich mich da ^^
<SunTsu> benni155: Ah. Ich glaube nicht. Das sieht aus als lausche der LDAP-Server nur auf 127.0.0.1
<LetoThe2nd> benni155: das kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen, aber so rein im sinne der versionitisbegrenzung wärs sicher am sinnvollsten, debian->debian zu testen.
<LetoThe2nd> benni155: daher: siehe bitte den debian support, oder zumiondest #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke
<benni155> ok mache schönen tag noch :)
<stevieh> benni155: so ganz spontan: ist das nicht ne URI mit einem / zuviel?
<stevieh> ansonsten: mal mit nmap schauen, ob der LDAP Port auf dem Server gesehen wird?
<SunTsu> stevieh: guter Punkt, das ldap:/// sieht nicht so gesund aus
<benni155> das hat mich auch gewundert die werden aber imer automatisch eingetragen die drei ///
<benni155> geht aber auch nicht mit 2 
<stevieh> na, das muss ja noch lange nicht richtig sein deswegen. Aber auf jeden Fall mal schauen, ob überhaupt der Port offen ist.
<benni155> mach ich vielen dank erst mal 
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: psst.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: hm?
<stevieh> ach, nix.
<jochen> Guten Tag zusammen. Nun wird endlich meine externe HD an der Fritzbox erkannt und ich kann im Thunnar und Nautilus darauf zugreifen. Nun kommt das nächste Problem: In "Back in time" kann ich die Adresse "smb://192.168.178/XXXX"  als Speicherort nicht eingeben. Im Ordner media und mnt ist die HD ebenfalls nicht zu finden. Wat nu? Was muß ich eingeben um endlich eine vernünftige Sicherung machen zu können?
<dadrc> jochen, manuell mounten, mit CIFS. Gibt's 'nen guten Wikiartikel zu, Moment.
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 13.10 ist da! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-October/000177.html
<dadrc> jochen, guck mal hier, das dürfte die beste Variante für dich sein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Eintrag-in-etc-fstab
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jochen> dadrc, Danke. Ich wollte erst schauen, ob das überhaupt klappt bevor ich in irgendwelchen Dateien rumwurschtele.  Ohne den geht es wohl dann nicht, oder?
<dadrc> jochen, doch, guck mal weiter unten, unter "Temporäres Einbinden"
<dadrc> Da musste eigentlich nichts editieren. Zwar etwas mehr zu tippen, dafür nach 'nem Reboot spurenlos wieder weg.
<dadrc> Wenn's klappt, kannst du das dann in die fstab packen
<jochen> dadrc, ok, ich schau mal. Danke fürs erste 
<lied> hallo, hat jemand eine Idee wie ich MySQL Befehle überwachen kann? ALso protokollieren wer wann welchen Befehl ausgeführt bzw bestimmte Befehle ausgeführt hat?
<jochen> dadrc, naja,- ich hatte mir das irgendwie einfacher vorgestellt nachdem ich 2 Tage gebraucht habe bis ich endlich auf die Platte zugreifen konnte (habe letztendlich die Fritzbox resettet) Dann funktionierte es...
<jochen> dadrc, Sind vielleicht andere Backup-programme besser geeignet? Ich meine, wenn ich im Dateimanager hin und her kopieren kann sollten es die Backup-programme doch auch können, oder?
<stevieh> jochen: für backups von linux systemen kannst du local sogar ftp andenken und dir mal duplicity anschauen...
<stevieh> und remote kann duplicity auch anderes ...
<jochen> Ich schau mir mal duplicity an...
<gugaua> Hallo, ich habe cyrus-imapd eingerichtet und möchte eine mailbox für einen benutzer erstellen beispiel die mailbox soll heißen benname@domain.tld, ich möchte das sich dann dieser benutzer per imap mit benname@domain.tld anmeldet ist das möglich?
<gugaua> normalerweise legt man einen benutzer an user.<irgendwas>
<jochen> duplicity scheint gut zu sein. Genaueres berichte ich wenn ich das It-studium beendet habe um die hilfe zu verstehen.. ;-) Ich mache mal was Anderes um dem Nervenzusammenbruch zu entgehen ;-) DAnke für die Tips
<jochen> pü
<jochen> ip
<jochen> +p
<stevieh> :-)
<gugaua> Andere Frage ich bin per imap zu cyrus verbunden aber ich habe keinen posteingang...
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> versuche mit mount ne ntfs partition zu mounten. mount gibt ne fehlermeldung aus und sagt mir ich solle von windows das chkdsk drüberlaufen lassen mit option -f bzw -r
<subz3r0> problem ist, dass das windows nicht mehr startet, auch die recovery funktion funktioniert nicht mehr
<subz3r0> jemand ne idee wie ich die partition trotzdem mounten kann?
<gugaua> subz3r0 wie hast du ubuntu gestartet?
<subz3r0> ubuntu?
<subz3r0> ich versuche von nem laptop daten zu retten. auf dem system ist windows 7 drauf. 
<stevieh> und was hat das hier zu suchen?
<subz3r0> komme allerdings nicht in den rescue mode. bluescreen, bootlopp das wars
<subz3r0> stevieh: ganz einfach. mount funktioniert nicht.
<gugaua> das ist ein ubuntu support irc wenn du fragen zu windows hast dann musst du ins offtopic gehen ich kann dir aber einen tipp geben nimm die windows install cd botte von der und benutzt dann die command line für chkdsk
<stevieh> subz3r0: ah, jetzt verstehe ich.
<subz3r0> "Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/Output error
<subz3r0> "
<gugaua> wer sagt das?
<stevieh> subz3r0: ich würde sagen, da hast du wenig chancen... am ehesten mit ner Live CD nen dd ziehen damit nicht noch mehr kaputt geht, und dann mit ner anderen Win7 Installation versuchen, das Ding zu reparieren.
<subz3r0> gugaua: ist ja nett, allerdings hat das im OT nix zu suchen, da ich mount nutze im ubuntu
<subz3r0> gugaua: mount gibt diesen fehler aus
<stevieh> subz3r0: ich würde sagen, IO Error ist Platte am popo, guck mal, was im syslog dazu steht.
<gugaua> das gibt er deswegen aus weil das laufwerk nicht richtig ausgeworfen wurde
<gugaua> und chkdsk 100% fehler hat
<gugaua> und wenn du kein checkdisk macht dann verlierst du daten
<subz3r0> habs auch schon mit testdisk versucht. auch nichts gebracht. für ntfsfix bin ich nicht mutig genug ;) muss erst mit dem besitzer reden
<gugaua> willst du es trotzdem riskieren dann kannst du einen parameter bei mount verwenden womit du es erzwingst
<subz3r0> gugaua: hab versucht mit ner windows 7 in den recovery zu kommen. bzw in die command prompt ... lässt er micht nicht
<gugaua> afk
<subz3r0> "-o force" das ist mir schon klar. macht er trotzdem nicht
<subz3r0> stevieh: das sagt mir auch dieses tolle "dell-recovery-tool" also das die platte defekt ist :(
<stevieh> subz3r0: dann solltest du das akzeptieren und die Platte ersetzen und den backup einspielen ;-)
<subz3r0> an dem laptop sind 3 extra buttons für so zusatz tools
<subz3r0> stevieh: a) nicht mein rechner  und nu kommts... b) kein backup... also die kacke am dampfen, da wichtige daten drauf sind ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ausschalten, gut gedeckte kreditkarte beilegen, zu kroll ontrack schicken
<LetoThe2nd> oder natürlich einem anderen renommierten datenretter.
<stevieh> subz3r0: live CD rein, dd-rescue und weg mit den Daten auf ne heile Platte, danach mit WIn7 in gehend versuchen zu mounten, wenn nicht p.g.
<subz3r0> das lustige ist ich hab noch nen rechner da. aber nen desktop pc. der zeigt exakt den gleichen fehler an beim booten ;) 
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: das kann ich machen bei normalen daten. aber nicht bei "wichtigen"
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: aha?
<subz3r0> stevieh: er meint wahrscheinlich damit, dass man die platte möglichst nicht mehr nutzen sollte :)
<stevieh> meint er.
<subz3r0> darum ausschalten und wegschicken
<subz3r0> :>
<stevieh> nachdem du schon seit fünf stunden drauf rumorgelst. Da ist einmal dd rescue auch nicht mehr entscheidend.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: wenn ich eine platte mit daten (bei denen ausdrücklich auf "wichtig" hingewiesen wird) kriege und mir gesagt wird "kein backup", dann werd ich den teufel tun und die nochmal anstecken.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn man selber dran rumorgelt, könnens eh keine "wichtigen" daten sein.
<stevieh> na, da ist subz3r0 schon einen level weiter ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> es können eigentlich nicht mal "daten" sein, weil dann hätte man ja ein backup. eigentlich ist das nur grundrauschen mit muster auf der platte.
<subz3r0> LetoThe2nd: nicht jeder unbedarfte privatmann versteht den sinn und zweck von backups. erst wenn die daten unwiderbringlich futsch sind, ist das geschrei groß
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: shit happens. lernen durch schmerz
<subz3r0> aber egal. nun artet es doch eher in OT aus. 
<subz3r0> danke für die hinweise... :>
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: und ja, ich darf ne grosse klappe haben, weil schon hinter mir ;)
<subz3r0> mal sehen, was ich beim den desktop noch richten kann. wäre ja urkomisch, wenn bei beiden rechner von ihm die pladden defekt sind :>
<LetoThe2nd> anyways, have fun. für wichtige daten, siehe oben.
<SunTsu> LetoThe2nd: "Niemand will Backup, jeder will Restore"
<subz3r0> auf jeden fall bleiben sie bei der gleichen fehlermeldung hängen. oO "Classblub.sys" :D
<subz3r0> LetoThe2nd: joa ;)
<nysosym> Nabend
<kartoffelfreund> hallo
<subz3r0> hi
<kartoffelfreund> seit dem update auf 10.10 schlägt der login fehl: monitor wird schwarz, es poppt für wenige ms ein fenster auf mit "cannot load session ubuntu" o.ä und ich werde wieder zu lightdm geworfen. gnome fallback oder cinnamon gehen komischerweise.
<kartoffelfreund> und ich sage mir vorher noch "lass das mit dem update, das hat die jahre zuvor auch nie geklappt, warum sollte es denn jetzt?" :)
<sdx23> zu 12.04 wäre sinnvoller gewesen. Leg mal nen neuen Benutzer an und schau nach, ob es bei dem geht. Klingt nach einfach kaputten Session Einstellungen.
<kartoffelfreund> also als gast geht es auch nicht, da shabe ich schon probiert 
<subz3r0> kartoffelfreund: hast du mal versucht gnome 2 zurückzusetzen?
<zerwas> kartoffelfreund: nur als info, falls du mit der version im internet bist: 10.10 erhält schon seit einem jahr keine sicherheitsupdates mehr
<jokrebel> kartoffelfreund: Update auf 10.10?
<kartoffelfreund> ? ne von 13.04 auf 13.10
<subz3r0> achso, also kein gnome 2
<kartoffelfreund> und lass es auch was anderes als gnome2 sein...sieht jedenfalls so aus
<jokrebel> kartoffelfreund: Dann verwirr uns nicht mit 10.10 <g>
<kartoffelfreund> das läuft wunderbar, genauso wie der desktop von mint... nur unity/compiz/ irgendetwas anderes hat es zerlegt
<kartoffelfreund> entschuldigt, habe meinen typo nicht gesehen
<subz3r0> naja ist es nun unity oder gnome3?
<kartoffelfreund> unity
<subz3r0> wenn unity, dann muss compiz funktionisfähig sein. ggf. mal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure compiz" versuchen
<kartoffelfreund> habe ich shcon in tty probiert, bringt nix
<jokrebel> kartoffelfreund: Nochmal ein "Update/Dist-Upgrade/Reboot" hinterhergejagt?
<kartoffelfreund> claas@claas-ThinkPad-T400:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 
<kartoffelfreund> Swipe your finger across the fingerprint reader
<kartoffelfreund> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<kartoffelfreund> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.       
<kartoffelfreund> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
<kartoffelfreund> Paketaktualisierung (Upgrade) wird berechnet... Fertig
<kartoffelfreund> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<kartoffelfreund> claas@claas-ThinkPad-T400:~$ 
<kartoffelfreund> reboots habe ich schon massig gemacht, bringen nichts
<kartoffelfreund> interessanterweise wird in lightdm "lightdm" als ein bentzer angezeigt, wen nich es das aller erste mal starte
<subz3r0> !paste > kartoffelfreund 
<kubine> kartoffelfreund: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<zerwas> kartoffelfreund: hast du denn auch schon das versucht, was subz3r0 eben vorschlug? sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm/ubuntu-desktop/compiz (jeweils einzelne befehle)
<kartoffelfreund> zerwas, bisher nur für compiz ich versuche es jetzt mal für alle drei
<kartoffelfreund> ah... bei compiz scheints doch probleme zu geben 
<kartoffelfreund> mom
<dax0567> Hallo, wie erkennt Linux das Dateiformat wenn die Datei keine Dateiendung z.B. .mp3 enthält?
<kartoffelfreund> zerwas, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416472/
<kubine> Title: compiz-fehlermeldung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> dax0567: Linux ist ein Kernel und Dateiendungen sind nur Schall und Rauch.  Worauf zielt deine Frage ab?
<kartoffelfreund> kubine, ich verstehe dich nicht.
<subz3r0> dax0567: schau dir mal den befehl "file bla.mp3" an
<zerwas> kartoffelfreund: kubine ist nur ein bot und postet z.b. den titel eines links
<sdx23> kartoffelfreund: du sollst Ausgaben von Befehlen nicht hier reinspammen sondern http://pastebin.com verwenden.
<kubine> Title: Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! (at pastebin.com)
<kartoffelfreund> sdx23, schon als link geschehen.
<sdx23> kartoffelfreund: ja, das war für's nächste Mal gedacht.
<kartoffelfreund> sdx23, danke. gemerkt.
<dax0567> Unter Ubuntu wird die Datei Lied.mp3 oder auch Lied ohne .mp3 mit einem Musikprogramm geöffnet und abgespielt. So wie man es auch erwartet. Unter Android funktioniert das leider nicht. Warum? 
<zerwas> kartoffelfreund: auf launchpad wird ein hässlicher workaround beschrieben: sudo chmod -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz.config (zum rückgängig machen +x anstatt -x)
<sdx23> dax0567: weil der Andriod-Dateimanager was auch immer das eben anders handhabt. Googel nach Mime-Types.
<zerwas> kartoffelfreund: das entfernt die ausführungsrechte für die datei compiz.config. ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob/welche nebenwirkungen das haben wird
<Deadlock> hallo
<kartoffelfreund> ich teste mal fix was. moment. bis gleich
<Deadlock> ich hab ein kleine Problem nach dem Systemupgrade
<Deadlock> leider stürtzt das System als es neustarten wollte ab, mit den Tipps aus dem Wiki für Notfälle konnte ich es wohl noch zum ordentlich neustart verhelfen
<Deadlock> es hat jetzt auch erstmal problemlos gestartet
<Deadlock> nur werden mir keine Starter mehr im Panel angezeigt und es ist irgendwie komplett transparent, ich kann aber die Programme noch aus dem Panel heraus starten
<Deadlock> was könnte die Ursache sein? und wie könnte ich jetzt sicher gehen, dass das System kein Schaden genommen hat nach dem leicht missglückten Neustart?
<sdx23> Deadlock: neuen User anlegen, damit mal einloggen.
<sdx23> Das System hat genau dann keinen Schaden genommen, wenn alles funktioniert wie es soll.
<Deadlock> ok
<kartoffelfreund> zerwas, habe es probiert aber leider will auch das nicht.
<kartoffelfreund> nutze momentan den gnome fallback modus, was eine mischung aus g2 und unity zu sein scheint. :/
<kartoffelfreund> alternativ eine andere frage: ich habe in weiser voraussicht via deja-dup ein backup des homeordners erstellt. wäre es sinnvoll ein solches backup via duplicity zurückzuspielen oder ist das home-verzeichnis unabhängig vom rest?
<zerwas> kartoffelfreund: du hast ja gesagt, dass das problem auch beim gastnutzer auftritt, von daher wird das kaum helfen
<sdx23> Nein. Ja. Es gilt immernoch: Probier's mit einem neuen Benutzer.
<kartoffelfreund> sdx23, liest du was ich schreibe?
<sdx23> kartoffelfreund: gewiss. Aber Gast != neuer Benutzer.
<kartoffelfreund> sage das doch gleich. und nun habe ich es probiert: bringt nichts. idschirm wird schwarz und ich lande wieder bei lightdm
<sdx23> kartoffelfreund: dann kannst du jetzt die .xsession-errors von dem in einen Pastebin geben - oder vielleicht vorher selbst mal reinsehen.
<kartoffelfreund> sdx23, wenn ich wüsste wo ich sie finde hätte ich das schon probiert
<sdx23> in dessem Home-Verzeichnis.
<kartoffelfreund> okay moment
<kartoffelfreund> sdx23, in der .xsession-errors finde ich nur sachen zu cinnamon 
<kartoffelfreund> in der .xsession-errors-old gibt es nur einen eintrag zu unity, der besagt dass der prozess via "term" gekillt wurde
<jokrebel> kartoffelfreund: cinnamon? Ist das nicht das Mint-Teil? Sicher, dass das ein Ubuntu ist?
<sdx23> Naja, wenn du dich nur einmal mit dem eingeloggt hättest, wäre nur das relevante drin. Aber die "Umgebung" des gekillt werdens wäre schon interessant. Insbesondere warum.
<kartoffelfreund> jokrebel, ja. cinnamon musste mit, weil ich nemo zum dateien anzeigen nehme
<kartoffelfreund> nautilus wurde ja immer mehr verschlimmert
<gugaua> Hallo, ich habe cyrus-imapd eingerichtet und bin auch damit verbunden, mein problem ist nur ich hab keinen posteingang, woran kann das liegen, die mails werden an das richtige postfach geschickt nach den logs...
<jokrebel> kartoffelfreund: Was ist das denn für eine Grafikkarte? Macht da vielleicht 3D Probleme.
<jokrebel> kartoffelfreund: Und wenn Du die .xsessions-err* hochladen und uns den Link geben würdest, könnten wir uns vielleicht ein besseres Bild machen.
<Sephira> Hab Xubuntuupgrade gemacht, nun nur noch eine blaue Fläche nach Kontologin
<sdx23> gugaua: falsch konfiguriert.
<sdx23> Sephira: neuen Benutzer anlegen, mit dem Einloggen versuchen. Wenn funktioniert: DE-Einstellungen kaputt. Wenn nicht: DE selbst kaputt, Pakete reparieren.
<gugaua> sdx: ja dessen bin ich mir bewusst nur es kommt kein fehler authentifiziert ist er...
<gugaua> sdx23: kann es sein das ich mich bei postfix mit benutzer@domain.tld anmelde und bei cyrus da benutzerkonto nur mit user.<benutzer> angelegt habe?
<sdx23> gugaua: Und? Offenbar passt der Nutzername mit dem du dich anmeldest nicht zu dem, an den die Mails gesendet werden. Logs helfen.
<sdx23> gugaua: Was weiss ich was sein kann, ich kenn dein Setup nicht - kann also alles sein :)
<Sephira> Und wie leg ich einen neuen Benutzer an ohne Login?
<gugaua> okay logs aus mail.log&err und auth.log?
<kartoffelfreund> sdx23, ich hoffe, dass es hilfreich ist. 
<kartoffelfreund> paste.ubuntuusers.de/416477
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6252260/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> ich hab einen fehler entdeckt mit tls_sessons.db die er nicht öffnen kann
<kartoffelfreund> ich starte mal eine live-session, mal sehen ob da das gleiche passiert
<gugaua> hat jemand eine ahnung wieso cyrus die meldung: Oct 17 17:16:21 mailserver cyrus/tls_prune[30716]: DBERROR: opening /var/lib/cyrus/tls_sessions.db: cyrusdb error von sich gibt dabei gehört tls_session.db cyrus! -rw-------  1 cyrus mail  840 Oct 17 17:19 tls_sessions.db
<gugaua> jetzt sehe ich es erst diese fehlermeldung kommt von 17:00 und ist seit dem nicht mehr aufgetreten!
<Deadlock> sdx23 mal einen neuen User angelegt und da läuft das Panel etc. ohne Probleme
<redshark1802>  /join #bugcrowd
<sdx23> Deadlock: Dann sind die Einstellungen deines eigenen Nutzers kaputt. Welche Oberfläche nutzt du?
<Deadlock> Unity
<Deadlock> irgendwie Unity zu reseten scheint keine Wirkung zu haben
<sdx23> wie hast du "irgendwie Unity reseten" versucht?
<Deadlock> einmal die Tipps im Wiki
<sdx23> Vermutlich musst du deine Nutzereinstellungen löschen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ#Weg-1
<kubine> Title: FAQ › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> womöglich auch 3
<Deadlock> das hatte ich auch versucht
<Deadlock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<kubine> Title: Unity doesnt load, no Launcher, no Dash appears - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Deadlock> aber dann versuchs ich wohl mal mit löschen der Nutzereinstellungen
<sdx23> dann gäb's noch die Brachialmethode: .gconf*, .gnome* und .gtk* löschen - mag sein dass irgendwas davon überflüssig ist, Google hilft.
<Deadlock> so mal Neustart
<gugaua> Kann ich noch in irgendeinen Channel fragen warum ich keine Ordner per Imap übermittelt bekomme?
<subz3r0> gugaua: thunderbird?
<gugaua> subz3r0: meinst du den subchannel #thunderbird oder den client?
<subz3r0> ob es um thunderbird geht. kA obs den channel gibt, wenn ja, wäre das sicherlich auch ne anlaufstelle. hätte vielleicht eine komplette frage formulieren sollen :9
<subz3r0> bei imap kannst du einstellen welchen ordner synched werden
<gugaua> also ich hab es mit outlook probiert aber thunderbrid kann ich auch benutzen, ich habe versucht die ordnerliste abzufragen, wird aber keine angezeigt
<gugaua> wenn ich bei Thunderbird versuche das Kontro hinzuzufügen schreibt er mir Konfiguration konnte nicht überprüft werden
<subz3r0> outlook im linux? hab ich was verpasst?
<gugaua> und das sind die logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/6252456/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> ich hab es mit outlook auch ausprobiert weil damit konnte ich wenigstens das konto hinzufügen
<gugaua> das kommt mir wenn ich tls probiere... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6252466/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> frag mal im thunderbird chan nach oder so. bin hier gerade selbst noch busy mit dem fixen des *zensiert* laptops
<gugaua> ich bin sicher das thunderbird sagt das ist ein konfigurationsproblem und hat nichts mit thunderbird zu tun aber ich probiers...
<Deadlock> blubb
<Deadlock> jetzt muss ich wohl noch Weg 3 versuchen.....
<Sephira> wie kann ich de-pakete reparieren?
<bekks> was sind de-pakete?
<Sephira> DE-Pakete
<bekks> was sind DE-pakete?
<Sephira> Ich hab nach dem upgrade beim kontologin nur eine leere fläche (wobei die taskleitste zu sehen ist aber ohne funktion)
<Rochvellon> Sephira> sudo apt-get --reinstall <paket> oder du markierst bspw. in synaptic die pakete, die neu installiert werden sollen
<bekks> Sephira: Und nach welchem Upgrade genau passiert das?
<Sephira> von xubuntu 13.04 auf 13.10
<Deadlock> hmmm sdx23 nichts davon hat geholfen
<Sephira> und wie komm ich auf die konsole ohne vorher ein login zu machen?
<Deadlock> scheinbar ist dann doch was beschädigt worden aber nur in Bezug auf meinen Nutzer
<max> hallo
<max20> hallo
<max20> kennt sich jemand mit netinstall aus?
<subz3r0> !metafrage > max20 
<kubine> max20: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<subz3r0> aber Hallo :)
<max20> mist, jetzt ist die antwort verloren gegangen
<max20> kann derjenige, der mir geantworet hat, die antwort bitte erneut schreiben? danke
<Rochvellon> Sephira> mit strg + alt + f1 - f7 kannst du zwischen dem desktop und der kommandozeile wechseln. da du jedoch ein system upgrade gefahren hast, werden diverse andere sachen defekt sein außer den paketen.
<subz3r0> !metafrage > max20 
<kubine> max20: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<sdx23> Deadlock: es gibt sicher noch weitere Einstellungen, ich kenn mich bei den neuen Versionen aber nicht so aus. Entweder du suchst die und setzt sie zurück / löscht sie, oder du migrierst deine Nutzdaten zu einem neuen User (bzw. legst das Homeverzeichnis neu an).
<Deadlock> ok muss ich mir was überlegen
<max20> ok. ich habe eine minimalinstallation hier gemacht und auf saucy aktualisiert. jetzt habe ich xorg, unity und den lightdm installiert. wenn ich startx eingebe, dann habe ich einen schwarzen bildschirm. fehlt noch etwas?
<jokrebel> max20: Startx braucht man bei Ubuntu normal nicht.
<max20> das war eine minimalinstallation
<jokrebel> max20: Sollte das starten der grafischen Obefläche da nicht trotzdem normal dann der Displaymanager (LightDM) übernehmen?
<max20> ich glaube, ich mache die installation vom offiziellen image aus
<max20> ich dachte, es geht schneller, wenn ich die minimalinstallation mache und dann den rest installiere, den ich brauche
<bekks> Da irrst du :)
<max20> bei debian war das so
<k1l> max20: nicht startx nutzen. lightdm starten
<max20> hab jetzt neugebootet, lightdm wird angezeigt, wenn ich mich einloggen will, friert der bildschirm ein
<k1l> max20: ja das kommt evtl vom startx mit root rechten. schau mal in das .xsession-errors im user home
<k1l> und ob die .Xauthority dem user:user gehört
<max20> x-session-manager [3080]: CRITICAL: We failed
<k1l> max20: schieb das mal hoch mit pastebinit installieren und dann "pastebinit .xsession-errors"
<k1l> aber guck nochmal nach den rechten (mit ls -al) von .Xauthority
<max20> gehört mir
<max20> rechte auf 600 gesetzt
<k1l> ja das passt. dann mal die xsession-errors durchgucken warum der nicht hochkommt
<k1l> bin mal was afk
<max20> wenn ich xorg, unity und lightdm installiert habe, reicht das oder fehlt noch etwas?
<subz3r0> ggf grafiktreiber für 3d schnickschnack des DE
<jokrebel> max20: Zeig doch mal die .xsession-errors in nem PasteBin her, wie es k1l bereits empfahl.
<Sephira> Nach Upgrade von Xubuntu 13.04 auf 13.10: Nach Kontologin kommt nur eine dunkle fläche, Taskleiste sichbar aber ohne funktion. das angelegte Gastkonto funktioniert. Wie kann ich an mein vorheriges Konto wieder rankommen
<freudenschein> Sephira: naja.. das "alte" konto gibt es in dem sinne nicht mehr.
<freudenschein> Sephira: wenn das gast-konto soweit normal funktioniert.. sollte wohl nicht allzuviel schiefgegangen sein
<jokrebel> Sephira: Neuen Nutzer anlegen und das /home Schritt für Schritt rüberkopieren um dem Fehler auf die schliche zu kommen, würd ich machen.
<freudenschein> Sephira: alternativ zum vorschlag von jokrebel kannst du auch dein home-verzeichnis weg-moven und dann ein neues leeres home verzeichnis deines users anlegen. Versuch dich dann nochmal einzuloggen 
<Sephira> das ecryptfs lässt das nicht zu
<jokrebel> Verschlüsselung? Dann bin ich raus, sorry.
<freudenschein> mmmh... koennte doch vielleicht dann damit zusammenhaengen... mit dem encryptfs
<freudenschein> war das ein update oder eine neuinstallation auf 13.10?
<Sephira> update
<darklordblah> wie sage ich plymouth, das er ein anderes wallpaper nutzen soll? hab das png "umgemalt" allerdings wird immernoch das alte angezeigt..
<freudenschein> hab mit encrypt-fs leider selbst auch noch keine erfahrung...
<freudenschein> geht auch kein move des inhalts deines home verzeichnis? also sowas wie mkdir /home/user.back ; mv /home/user/.* /home/user.bak/.
<Sephira> müsst ich ausprobieren
<freudenschein> wobei... wenn ich so ueberlege ....
<freudenschein> vielleicht keine so gute idee. wenn die daten alle verschluesselt sind in /home/user, dann koennte der move befehl eine halbe ewigkeit dauern, wenn du viele und grosse daten hast
<jokrebel> freudenschein: Sephira wenn man schon verschlüsselt (eigentlich generell) sollte man vor nem Upgrade ein Backup angefertigt haben. ;-/
<freudenschein> mal ein konsolen-login ausprobiert? vielleicht sieht man dort mehr? also an fehlermeldungen
<Sephira> tja auf die idee bin ich auch gekommen, nachdems zuspät war :)
<Sephira> wo ist eine anleitung zum konsolenlogin?
<freudenschein> ctrl+alt+f1 mal eintippen.. wieder raus kommst du mit ctrl+alt+f7
<Sephira> mit oder ohne großbuchgstaben am anfang des kontonamen?
<bekks> Sephira: So wie du das im graphischenn Login auch machst.
<freudenschein> selbe username wie in der graphischen umgebung
<freudenschein> falls du den nicht kennst, im terminal mal whoami eingeben
<jokrebel> viel Erfolg noch und gute Nacht.
<freudenschein> nicht wundern bei der passworteingaben, du wirst keine * kein garnichts sich bewegen sehen
<bekks> freudenschein: Guter Witz. Wie soll man sich denn im Terminal einloggen, wenn man sich nicht graphisch anmelden kann? :)
<Sephira> da kommt login incorrect
<freudenschein> haha :) denkfehler :)
<freudenschein> hatte noch von vorhin im kopf dass der login zwar geht, aber nicht alles geladen wird...
<bekks> Sephira: Da du dich graphisch nicht anmelden kannst, kannst du das auch nicht im Terminal.
<bekks> freudenschein: Das ist Quatsch ;)
<Sephira> also wenn ich am anfang ein kleinbuchstaben nehmen scheinnt ei login stattzufinden
<freudenschein> neeein stopp.. wir haben grad aneinander vorbeigequatscht
<bekks> Sephira: Wieso?
<freudenschein> der konsolenlogin kann trotzdem noch tun!
<freudenschein> evtl. wir der user einfach sofort rausgeschmissen, man sieht das im graphischen login dann einfach nicht
<freudenschein> im konsolen-mode wuerdest du evtl. nocch ne fehlermeldung von dem entsprechendem program/deamon/whatever sehen
<bekks> In der Konsole sieht man das auch nicht, weil die Zeit zwischen "Enter" und "jetzt ist der Login da" immer gleich ist - auch bei falschen Daten.
<bekks> freudenschein: Nein, das ist schon wieder Quatsch.
<freudenschein> kann z.B. passieren, wenn die platte/homepartion schon voll ist
<freudenschein> bekks: ne klar!
<freudenschein> habe mir das bisher immer eingebildet!
<freudenschein> natuerlich stimmt das
<bekks> Ja, hast du.
<freudenschein> danke fuer die aufklaerung!
<bekks> Wenn der Login nicht erfolgreich ist, siehst du auch keine Fehlermeldung.
<Sephira> also kleinbuchstaben am anfang scheint richtig zu sein
<bekks> Sephira: Du brauchst so oder so eine LiveCD.
<freudenschein> bekks: und du solltest einfach mal auf feedback von Sephira warten
<freudenschein> schonmal daran gedacht dass der login einfach falsch eingegeben wurde in der konsole, oder das passwort?
<bekks> Hast du mitgelesen?: 1017 215139 < Sephira> da kommt login incorrect
<Sephira> passwort ist schon richtig, denn beim falschen passwort kommt incorrect login
<bekks> freudenschein: Du darfst den Support gerne übernehmen wenn du möchtest.
<Sephira> und bei einem beliebigen kontonamen kommt auch incorrect login
<freudenschein> beliebige namen kannst du auch nicht verwenden. der user muss schon existieren
<Sephira> also müsste ich eingeloggt sein, denn logout funktioniert auch
<freudenschein> eingabe des username und passwort bist du sicher, dass der korrekt eingegeben wurde
<freudenschein> der user selbst wird dir aber im graphischen login als bekannter user angeboten?
<Sephira> es wir in der zeile name@pcname angezeigt
<Sephira> im grafischen login halt mit großbuchstaben
<Sephira> aber in der konsole mit kleinbuchstaben
<freudenschein> dann konntest du dich im konsolen-mode einlogen? ich bin jetzt etwas durcheinander gekommen
<Sephira> ich denke schon das ich eingeloggt nin
<Sephira> was käme als nächstes
<freudenschein> kannst du irgendein befehl eintippen? z.B. whoami 
<Sephira> ja
<freudenschein> was kommt da? dein username? 
<Sephira> name und in der folgezeile name@pcname
<freudenschein> dann gib mal den output vom befehl "df -h" 
<freudenschein> df -h zeigt dir alle partitions-groessen an. auch wieviel platz noch frei ist
<Sephira> wie kopier ich das von der konsole?
<bekks> !pastebinit > Sephira 
<kubine> Sephira: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<Sephira> 11 % belegt rest frei
<freudenschein> welche partition? die, die unter / eingehaengt ist? siehst du nur eine?
<Sephira> dev/sda5 nur die wird angezeigt also da ist linux installiert
<freudenschein> ok.. dann hast du wohl keine extra partition fuer /home und platz ist wohl auch noch genuegend vorhanden
<freudenschein> @all gibt es die .xsession-error noch in Ubuntu 13.10?
<stevieh> na, wollen wir mal hoffen...
<freudenschein> koennte ja umbenannt worden sein. ubuntu wollte ja etwas mit xmir machen
<freudenschein> Sephira: kannst du mal pruefen ob die datei .xsession-errors existiert?
<freudenschein> z.B cat ~/.xsession-errors
<Sephira> installation von pastebinit über konsole im gastkonto geht nicht, liegt vielleicht am fehlenden passwort fürs gastkonto
<bekks> NEin, das liegt daran, dass du als Gast kein sudo machen darfst.
<freudenschein> ? gast konto?
<freudenschein> dachte du hast dich mit deinem user eingelogged
<Sephira> nee, hab erst jetzt neuen user gemacht
<Sephira> komm gleich wieder
<freudenschein> gaaaehn...
<Sephira> Wieder da, wie war de konsolenbefehl für pastebinit?
<bekks> "pastebinit"
<Sephira> äh zum installieren
<bekks> sudo apt-get install ...
<Sephira> und weiter?
<bekks> ...pastebinit ?
<Sephira> das neue konto ist nicht in der sudoersdatei
<Sephira> keine installation möglich
<x42> su -
<x42> und dann 
<x42> apt-get install pastebinit
<x42> sephira
<x42> re sephira
<x42> su -
<x42>  und dann 
<x42> apt-get install pastebinit
<Sephira> hmm, das pastebinit war schon installiert
<x42> ah
<Sephira> ok, was kommt als nächstes
<Sephira> also über konsole in dem konto anmelden und dann?
 * x42 liest sich in sephiras problem ein
<x42> wie hast du denn die platte verschlüsselt?
<x42> ich persönlich würde das system neu installieren
<x42> du müsstest dein gecrypteted home auch über die konsole aufbekommen
<x42> und irgendwo hinkopieren, zur sicherheit
<x42> wenn du nciht genau weisst, dass du das bei einer neuinstallation hin bekommst
<x42> hast du cryptsetup luks verwendet oder so?=
<Sephira> ich hab das vom system angebotene verwendet
<x42> keine ahnung, ob der xubuntu installer gekryptede home partitionen automatisch richtig zuordnet - ich vermute nicht das er das tut
<x42> ok
<x42> was verwendet denn xubuntu zum verschlüssel - weiss das hier jemand?
<x42> sephira
<x42> was gibt denn "mount" aus
<x42> hast du noch einen zweiten rechner da?
<x42> sephira
<x42> du könntest auf dem problem rechner sshd anschalten
<Sephira> viele zeilen
<x42> irgentwas mit hom
<x42> bzw
<x42> "cd /home"
<x42> "ls -a"
<x42> steht da was von ".ecrpytfs"
<Sephira> eine lange zeile im /home/
<Sephira> und ja in dieser zeile
<x42> ha ok
<x42> also
<x42> ich kenne mich mit dem cryptfs nicht aus
<x42> also meine tipss beruhen nicht auf wissen :)
<x42> ab jetzt
<x42> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Nutzung#Manuelles-Sperren-Entsperren
<kubine> Title: Nutzung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<x42> da gibts ne anleitung zum mounten con encryptfs
<x42> ohne gewähr
<x42> ich gucke noch
<Sephira> kann das helfen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung#Verzeichnis-aufschliessen
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<x42> ok
<x42> mach mal df -h
<x42> wieviel platz hast du noch auf deiner platte?
<Sephira> über 90gb
<x42> dann mach mal du -sh /home/.ecryptfs
<x42> wie groß ist das?
<Sephira> -sh nicht gefunden, 20 ähnliche befehle
<x42> "du -sh /home/.ecryptfs"
<x42> du war nicht an dich gerichtet :D
<Sephira> du = name?
<bekks> "du" == Befehl.
<Sephira> ah
<x42> :D
<x42> "du -sh /home/.ecryptfs"
<x42> wie groß ist das
<x42> darin sind deine daten
<x42> verschlüsselt
<x42> ggf. sollte man davon ein backup machen
<x42> bevor was kaputt geht
<bekks> !enter > x42 
<kubine> x42: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
 * x42 ist verstört
<Sephira> 3.7G
<Sephira> richtiger: 3,7G
<x42> so
<x42> dann machst du kurz ein backup von deinen daten
<Sephira> wie?
<x42> "cp /home/.ecryptfs /home/.ecryptfs.bak"
<x42> dann hast du deine daten 2x. einmal in .ecryptfs und 1x in .ecryptfs.bak
<x42> danach kannst du vermutlich mit 
 * x42 denkt
<Sephira> verzeichnis /home/.ecryptfs wurde ausgelassen
<bekks> cp -R /home/.ecryptfs /home/.ecryptfs.bak
<x42> oh großes -R geht auch - wieder was gelernt
<x42> grusel - wieso ist .ecryptfs ein verzeichnis ---- 
<bekks> Wieso sollte es keines sein?
<x42> also ich glaub ich passe lieber - dubiose ubuntu verschlüsselung ist nix für mich
<x42> ich kannte bisher nur cp -r
<Sephira> keine berechtigung zum anlegen eines verzeichnisses
<x42> w00t in ecryptfs werden dateien einzeln verschlüsselt?
<x42> sephira - dann mach vorher 
<x42> su -
<bekks> x42: Nein. 
<bekks> Niemals su benutzen.
<bekks> IMMER nur sudo.
<x42> w00t ?
<x42> ich benutze nie sudo
<x42> für irgendwas
<x42> hab auf den meisten servern gar kein sudo installiert
<Sephira> kann ich das woanders hin kopieren?
<x42> kannst auch
<bekks> Sephira: Ja.
<bekks> !root > x42 
<kubine> x42: Informationen zu ROOT finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ROOT
<x42> "cp /home/.ecryptfs ~/.ecryptfs.bak"
<bekks> Man kann keine Ordner ohne -r/-R kopieren...
<x42> ah
<x42> "cp -r /home/.ecryptfs ~/.ecryptfs.bak"
<bekks> Und da es kein gesetztes Root-PW gibt, kann man auch kein su benutzen.
<x42> bekks - man kann nicht ernsthaft nicht als root unter ubuntu arbeiten?
<bekks> Und wenn man kein sudo nutzt, ist ~ Blödsinn.
<x42> sudo passwd?
<x42> ah
<x42> er ist nicht sudoer
<x42> wtf
<x42> ich bleib bei gentoo
<bekks> Weil ~ dann nach dem decrypt nicht mehr zugänglich ist.
<x42> son murks
<bekks> x42: Ja, mach dsa besser, anstatt Murks zu erzählen ;)
<bekks> Sephira: Welcher User bist du aktuell?
<Sephira> also hier im neuen, über konsole im alten
<x42> dann hilf du mal bekks
<k1l> x42: man kann als root arbeiten. aber ubuntu hat das anders umgesetzt, da die zielgruppe nicht das bedürfnis hat ständig als root rumzufuhrwerken
 * x42 fühlt sich doof angemacht
<bekks> Sephira: Wo ist "hier"?
<k1l> !sudo > x42
<kubine> x42: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> hmm, dann halt nicht
<Sephira> hier ist zb der chat, und so
<bekks> Der Chat ist dochh völlig egal...
<bekks> Sephira: Vorhin warst du noch als Gast in deinem System angemeldet.
<bekks> Sephira: Bist du das immer noch?
<Sephira> nee hab neues konto gemacht
<Sephira> und auch die sudogruppe gefunden
<bekks> Also bits du nicht "der alte User". Der "alte User" ist der, mit dem du dich nicht einloggen kannst.
<bekks> Sephira: Ist der neu angelegte User Mitglied der Gruppe adm ?
<Sephira> das login scheint ja zu gehen, nur das alles leer bleibt und nur die taskleiste angezeigt wird aber ohne funktion
<Sephira> ich muss mal schauen
<Sephira> ja
<bekks> Wie prüfst du das?
<Sephira> einstellungen benutzergruppen gruppen verwalten
<bekks> Wie kommst du da dran, wenn doch "alles leer bleibt"?
<Sephira> na im neuen konto
<Sephira> im alten ist alles leer
<bekks> Wie kannst du denn einen neuen User anlegen, wenn "alles leer bleibt"?
<bekks> Das ist alles sehr, sehr widersprüchlich.
<bekks> Sephira: Kannst du bitte mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" in einen Pastebin packen?
<Sephira> ich versuche grad noch die .ecryptfs zu kopieren
<bekks> Huh? Das ist doch schon lange fertig.
<Sephira> nee
<bekks> Weil...?
<bekks> Was versuchst du da?
<Sephira> wie wird ~ das mit der tastatur gemacht?
<bekks> Das ist egal. Weil das Blödsinn wird.
<bekks> Habe ich oben erklärt.
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a ?
<Sephira> no lsb modules avaiable
<bekks> Die gesamte Ausgabe. In einem Pastebin.
<Sephira> erst mal neustarten
<bekks> m(
<SunTsu> bekks: Ich bewundere Deine Geduld
<Sephira> so, wie bekomme ich den inhalt von lsb_release veröffentlicht
<bekks> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<bekks> Dann die URL abschreiben und hier eintippen.
<rhinux> Hi! Kurze Frage: ich habe eine Ubuntu 12.04. Muss ich 3 lange upgrades hintereinander auf 12.10 >> 13.04 >> 13.10 durchführen, oder geht auch 12.04 >> 13.10 ??
<bekks> rhinux: Du musst drei Updates durchführen. Würde ich nicht machen, sondern in 6 Monatem direkt auf 14.04 updaten.
<_moep_> ja, nein
<Sephira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6253587/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Sephira: Wie hast du den "neuen" User anlegen können, wenn bei dem "alten User" "alles leer blieb"?
<Sephira> vom gastkonto aus
<bekks> Das Gastkonto kann keine Benutzer anlegen.
<rhinux> naja, aber 12.04 ist ja schon etwas "älter" bei viele ältere signifikante Versionen (kernel, gimp, ...) Soll ich bei 12.04 bleiben und mit PPA und tgz downloads in /opt anfangen?
<bekks> rhinux: 12.04 und 14.04 sind LTS Versionen mit jeweils 5 Jahren Support.
<bekks> rhinux: Wenn du so fragst: bleib bei 12.04 und lass die Finger von PPA und tar.gz
<bekks> !LTS > rhinux 
<kubine> rhinux: Informationen zu LTS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS
<Sephira> mein pc wusste das offenbar nicht :)
<bekks> Sephira: Auch dein PC weiss das. :)
<k1l> rhinux: die erste frage ist erstmal was du dir von neueren versionen erhoffst und ob du die überhaupt brauchst. sicherheits und große bug patches gibt ubuntu bei den LTS ja sehr lange weiter
<k1l> rhinux: für die hardware gibts ja auch kernel upgrades
<rhinux> ich hab LVM auf Truecrypt und überlege: 12.04 LTS für alltag, 13.10 mit PPAs für neue versionen in 2. LVM partition :) 
<bekks> rhinux: Wozu willst du neue Versionen? Weil die eine höhere Nummer haben?
<bekks> Wenn Du mit 13.10 rumspielen willst, installier Dir einfach eine VM.
<rhinux> weil manche apps wichtige neue features haben. 
<bekks> Zum Beispiel?
<bekks> Nenne mir eines :)
<rhinux> alleine wenn ich lese man soll ruby.deb deinstallieren und mit rvm und gem dann ruby 2 + rails 4 downloaden.
<bekks> Sicherheitsupdates finden 5 Jahre lang statt bei LTS Versionen.
<bekks> Wo liest du das?
<rhinux> GIMP 2.8 mit fenstern
<bekks> Muss man nicht haben. Keiner stirbt, wenn man GIMP 2.6 benutzt.
<bekks> Die Frage die du dir stellen solltest, ist: will ich alle 6 Monate updaten, oder will ich 5 Jahre lang ein stabiles System haben.
<rhinux> http://www.sitepoint.com/installing-ruby-with-rvm-on-ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: Installing Ruby with RVM on Ubuntu - SitePoint (at www.sitepoint.com)
<rhinux> wenn es stabil bleibt auch gerne alle 6 monate eine nacht lang mit debtorrent  saugen :)
<bekks> Wenn ich schon "debtorrent" und "saugen" höre, dann ist jede Diskussion sinnlos. Es ist dein System - mach was du möchtest damit. :>
<rhinux> @bekks: debtorrent ist doch sinnvoll um die mirrors zu entlasten, oder nicht? und saugen sag ich weil ich DSL mit nur effektiv 75 kB/s habe und es ewig dauert
<bekks> debtorrent hat nichts mit offiziellen Ubuntuquellen zu tun.
<bekks> Wenn du sowas nutzen willst - tu das. :)
<rhinux> und welche VM empfiehlst du? virtualbox?
<bekks> Ja.
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-18
<ubuntini> guten morgen :) wie kann ich thunar wieder mit root-rechten starten? "gksu thunar" im terminal fragt das passwort ab, anschließend passiert nichts mehr. es hat aber mal funktioniert. 
<k1l> gksudo thunar
<ubuntini> k1l: danke, das funktioniert 
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe mir mein eigenes Repo inklusive Signatur gebaut. Das funktioniert einwandfrei. Jetzt gibt es noch die möglichkeit mit "dpkg-sig" das Paket selbst auch zu Signieren. Muss das Paket dann mit dem selben Key Signiert werden welches das Repo verwendet, oder kann jeder Paketbauer seinen eigenen Schlüssel verwenden?
<yogg> Ok. Die Pakete selber brauchen nicht Signiert werden. Das Repo Signiert die hashes der Pakete und apt/dpkg prüft nur ob es unverändert vom Repo aufs System gekommen ist. Sollte das Paket vom developer zum Repo schon verändert worden sein hat man pech gehapt und spielt unter umständen was böses ein (wobei eher unwahrscheinlich).
<geser> yogg: soweit ich weiß, können mit dpkg-sig die Pakete individuell durch die Maintainer signiert werden, hat sich aber nicht großartig durchgesetzt
<patric87> Moin allerseits! Ich hab mal eine Frage und hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen (google brachte bei entsprechender Suche nichts gescheites). Ich möchte Ubuntu auf meinem Mac installieren, aber ich scheitere schon daran, überhaupt das Image zu öffnen bzw. zu brennen. Wenn ich ein Ubuntu Image (sogar extra das Mac-Image) herunterlade und es öffnen will, kommt die Fehlermeldung "Keine aktivierbaren Dateisysteme". Ich kann es zwar brenn
<irrelev4nt> Guten Morgen. Ich habe Probleme, Ubuntu 13.10 mit Secure Boot auf enabled zu starten. Kann mir da jemand helfen? Dankeschoen
<stevieh> patric87: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apple_Computer das hast du gelesen?
<kubine> Title: Apple Computer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> weg isser.
<irrelev4nt> stevieh: ist der Link fuer mich bestimmt?
<stevieh> nö
<yogg> geser: ja damit kann man pakete signieren, aber die signatur wird nicht geprüft. In "/etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg" ist die option "--no-debsig" standardmäßig drinnen. Schmeißt man die Option raus, dann kann man nichts mehr aus den ubuntu repos isntallieren (weil alle nicht signiert). Paket signatur ist derzeit sinnlos
<BlackMage> ich hab keine Fensterleiste mehr
<BlackMage> also dieses Teil was normalerweise über jedem Fenster ist
<_moep_> na und?
<BlackMage> wie bekomm die Leiste über jedem Fenster wieder?
<BlackMage> +ich
<ubu33> Hey, ich will MP3 Dateien zufällig wiedergeben. Gibt es da nen Befehl, welcher alle Mp3 Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis und dessen Unterverzeichnissen wiedergibt?
 * beaver74 dankt da an mpg123 und mpg321 .. gibt aber sicher andere
<beaver74> e
<beaver74> ubu33 - wo willst du die wiedergeben, unter einem GUI oder in der Konsole?
<beaver74> ubu33 - bin mir fast sicher, jeder Klient wird die Funktion haben zufällig Musikdateien aus einem Ordner wiederzugeben
<ubu33> mir egal ob cli oder gui
<ubu33> aber das verzechnis hat vile unterordner
<koegs> einfach den hauptordner in z.B. vlc oder audacious reinziehen und dann im player auf random-mode stellen
<tripled> hi. habe eine externe festplatte angeschlossen und eine partition mit gparted partioniert. wie ändere ich die rechte? soll eine backuppartition für rsync werden. 
<ppq> tripled: kommt auf's dateisystem an.
<tripled> ppq: ist ext4 
<ppq> tripled: dann ganz normal mit chmod/chown
<ppq> !chmod > tripled 
<kubine> tripled: Informationen zu chmod finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<ppq> erstmal einhängen, natürlich
<tripled> aber geht das auch wenn die partition leer ist? aus der wiki hilfe entnehme ich immer dass ich eine datei angeben muss deren rechte ich per chmod verändere
<ppq> du kannst auch verzeichnisrechte ändern
<ppq> es ist übrigens klug, die besitzer-gruppe auf plugdev (gid 46) zu setzen, genau dazu ist sie gedacht
<ppq> dann haben alle gruppenmitglieder (also hier die backup-berechtigten user) die erteilten zugriffsrechte
<swed2> Kann mir jemand eine Einschätzung geben wie lange badblocks auf einer fehlerbehafteten 1TB Platte per USB ungefähr braucht?
<Oins> Scheinbar ist seit 13. Okt. beim cron.daily nicht mehr gelaufen. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Meine crontab: http://pastebin.com/kCsgxwtv. Wenn ich "test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )" manuell starte passiert übrigens auch nichts. anacron ist vorhanden. (Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS Server)
<zigi> Hi, ich würde gerne den jetzigen Status meines Systems zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt genau so wiederherstellen um verschiedene Dinge ohne Risiko ausprobieren zu können. Ist dd dafür geeignet, bzw was muss ich beachten? Muss der MBR mitgesichert werden, wenn die Platte und die Partitionen die gleichen bleiben?
<leszek> hi
<Rochvellon> zigi> nimm doch eine virtualisierungslösung, wo du nach belieben herumwurschteln kannst, ohne das hauptsystem damit zu belasten.
<zigi> Rochvellon: klappt leider nicht, weil ich dann z.B. mit den TV Karten zugriffsprobleme bekomme.
<zigi> aber ich schau mir grad ein paar backupprogramme an, die festplatten images erstellen.
<tripled> nochmal zu meiner chmod-geschichte. 
<tripled> entsprechende partition ist gemounted (name: backup) 
<tripled> wie komme ich jetzt vom terminal dahin? 
<zigi> tripled: je nachdem wo du sie gemounted hast. "lsblk" verrät dir das z.B.
<tripled> ah! sdc/sdc1 wäre die entsprechende partition
<snow2k9> Sagt mal, unter sdb1 liegt mein root und mein Home Verzeichnis, hab aber durch runterschmeißen von Windows gerade 500GiB frei, kann ich sdb1 aushängen zum vergrößern?
<tripled> gut also ich bin jetzt im verzeichnis /media/username/backup$  
<zigi> tripled: dann müsste beim sdc1 eintrag rechts der mountpoint angegeben sein, wenn es gemountet ist. da kannst du dann einfach mit "cd /pfad/zum/backup/" hin
<tripled> ist das richtig oder schon einen schritt zuweit?
<torfmoos> Guten Tag zusammen. Habe gerade xubuntu neu installiert. NAtürlich vorher das /home und /etc gesichert. Wie bekomme ich nun meine alten einstellungen zurück? Einfach die gesicherten Verzeichnisse via sudo an ihren alten Platz zu kopieren geht nicht.  Die Importfunktion von Thunderbird  bietet keine Auswahl. Der firefox-start schlägt fehl weil er angeblich schon läuft obwohl in der Taskliste nichts zu sehen ist...
<zigi> tripled: ich bin leider eben erst gekommen. was hast du denn vor ? ;) 
<tripled> ja stimmt (tschuldigung ich mache das hier zum ersten mal. hätte gleich den pfad angeben sollen) 
<PBeck> torfmoos: hast du /home auf einer extra partition - ist die schönste lösung
<PBeck> torfmoos: ansonsten ist hin kopieren schon in ordnung - owner / gruppe / rechte sollten stimmen
<tripled> zigi: ich habe eine ext4 partition mit gaparted formatiert und die möchte ich zu einer backup partition machen. und damit ich da zugriff drauf bekommen, möchte ich die rechte ändern. das geht mit chmod. nur weiß ich nicht genau wie 
<tripled> dieser oktalcode verwirrt mich
<PBeck> torfmoos: https://support.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/kb/profiles#w_restoring-a-profile-backup
<kubine> Title: Profiles | How to | Thunderbird (at support.mozillamessaging.com)
<zigi> tripled: dann musst du da gar nicht hin. wer soll denn welche rechte bekommen ?  bzw wie siehts jetzt aus?
<tripled> also die partition hat die bezeichnung "backup" und kann nicht beschrieben werden, weil ich keine rechte daran hab. (mit root-rechten durch geparted formatiert) ich bin jetzt in das verzeichnis zur partition (bzw. verzeichnis) gewechselt 
<tripled> und könnte jetzt wahrscheinlich mit chmod die rechte ändern, wenn ich die parameter wüßte. jedenfalls stelle ich mir das so vor.
<PBeck> torfmoos: thunderbird ist ein bisschen eigenwilliger - nach der anleitung sollte es aber funktionieren. Wenn du dann mal neu installiert, lege für /home eine extra partition an. Bei der Installation kannst du dann die Partition als /home auswählen (ohne formatieren) und kannst dann direkt weiterarbeiten ohne probleme - ein backup ist dennoch empfehlenswert - du sparst dir aber das einspielen.
<Rochvellon> zigi> eig. braucht der mbr nicht mit gesichert zu werden, schaden tut es jedoch auch nichts, wenn du ihn sicherst und auch zurückschreiben solltest
<zigi> tripled: also zur überischt mal die oktalnotation hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte#Darstellungsarten
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zigi> tripled: wenn wir also davon ausgehen du möchtest alleine diesen ordner verwalten, dann würde ich erstmal den ordner an deinen benutzer übergeben: "sudo chown -R benutzer:benutzergruppe /pfad/zum/backup"
<tripled> ja ich gehe erstmal davon aus, dass nur ich also als user backups mache
<tripled> zigi: dann probiere ich das mal 
<tripled> zigi: danke das hat geklappt 
<zigi> tripled: und danach rechte setzen mit "sudo chmod -R 640 /pfad/zum/backup/"      damit darf dann der besitzer lesen und schreiben(7), gruppenmitglieder nur lesen(4) und alle anderen nichts (0) execute macht bei einem ordner keinen sinn.
<zigi> wenn mehrere leute das ganze verwalten sollen, dann kannst du 660 setzen und dann können alle benutzer der gruppe lesen und schreiben.
<tripled> habe ein gast-account. dürfte der dann auch? mit 660? 
<zigi> tripled: wenn er in der gruppe ist, der der ordner gehört dann ja 
<zigi> wenn es der standard ubuntu gast account ist, dann ist er nicht in einer von dir angelegten gruppe
<tripled> was ich noch nicht verstehe ist: im wiki sind beispiele mit vier ziffern beschrieben. aber eingeben soll ich nur drei ziffern. das verstehe ich nicht. 
<tripled> ja es ist ein standard ubuntu-gast-account 
<zigi> tripled: das erste bit ist für sonderrechte gedacht. du kannst dir das ganze auch immer als 0777 oder 0660 oder 0640 etc vorstellen.
<tripled> ah! okay dann versteh ich das 
<tripled> also könnte ich auch 0740 eingeben? 
<zigi> ja
<zigi> siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte#Sonderrechte
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zigi> tripled: viel erfolg damit, bin weg ;)
<tripled> danke! 
<BlackMage_> update-alternatives: Fehler: Alternative /opt/Oracle/jre1.7.0_45/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so für mozilla-javaplugin.so ist nicht registriert; wird nicht gesetzt -> was bedeutet das?
<leszek> BlackMage_: das dieser Pfad dem update-alternatives als Alternative für mozilla-javaplugin.so nicht bekannt ist
<BlackMage_> wieso nicht?
<leszek> Wohlmöglich weil oracle java das nicht macht und du es manuell machen musst
<sdx23> BlackMage_: was versuchst du da?
<BlackMage_> das: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java#Java-7-JRE
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BlackMage_> oder fehlt es mir da an Verständnis?
<sdx23> Klingt wie Schritt 4 vergessen.
<snow2k9> ist es klug / mit cp auf eine andere partition zu kopieren?
<BlackMage_> sdx23: ne Schritt 7 vergessen
<BlackMage_> ahh, jetzt wird das Plugin erkannt ;)
<BlackMage_> ich bin der Anleitung nur bis Schritt 6 gefolgt
<sdx23> snow2k9: kommt drauf an, was du damit anfangen möchtest. i.A. nicht.
<snow2k9> sdx23: Ich möchte / auf eine andere Partition schieben und /home ebenfalls, momentan liegt alles auf der gleichen partition
<swed2> Kann mir jemand eine Einschätzung geben wie lange badblocks auf einer fehlerbehafteten 1TB Platte per USB ungefähr braucht?
<sdx23> snow2k9: / verschieben ist nicht ganz trivial. rsync mit passenden Optionen oder cpio verwenden. Und aus einem Live-System, versteht sich.
<snow2k9> sdx23: mh.. Dann kann ich das System auch neu aufsetzen, hatte gehofft, dass das relativ unkompliziert wird, trotzdem danke
<Cliff123> snow2k9: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Cliff123> eigentlich ist es ganz einfach :)
<sdx23> snow2k9: naja, Live sollte halt schon sein.
<BlackMage_> wo kann ich denn Browser einstellen den Quassel beim Öffnen von Links nehmen soll?
<BlackMage_> -n
<sdx23> vermutlich nimmt das den aus KDE-Settings, wenn es keine eigenen hat.
<BlackMage_> und wie kann ich den Browser in den KDE-Settings einstellen?
<BlackMage_> ok, habs schon selber gelöst
<BlackMage_> durch diesen Forenthread: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/default-browser-von-kde-anwendungen/#post-2248623
<kubine> Title: Default-Browser von KDE-Anwendungen? › KDE Plasma (Kubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<manduh> hallo,
<manduh> ich habe probleme mit python-cgi-skipten und apache2
<manduh> ich habe das paket libapache2-mod-wsgi installiert und es mit 'a2enmod wsgi' aktiviert, dann apache2 restarted
<manduh> wenn ich jetzt ein python skript in /var/www/cgi-bin lege (chmod +x) und es über den browser aufrufe kommt nur "not found"
<manduh> was mache ich falsch, bzw was fehlt noch?
<sdx23> du rufst es falsch auf.
<manduh> ich rufe es mit 'http://127.0.0.1/cgi-bin/hallo.wsgi' auf
<sdx23> tja, dann gibt es kein /var/www/cgi-bin/hallo.wsgi oder das Verzeichnis ist nicht als cgi-bin eingestellt.
<manduh> dann zweiteres
<manduh> zweites
<manduh> bzw letzteres
<manduh> was müsste ich denn wo einstellen?
<sdx23> in der Apache-Config.
<manduh> da nach installation des wsgi paketes schon eine config in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled liegt bezweifle ich, dass apache2.conf die richtige datei ist, sdx23
<manduh> ?
<sdx23> manduh: cd /etc/apache2 ; grep cgi-bin . -r
<sdx23> und: wsgi legt normalerweise nicht das cgi-bin fest.
<manduh> so finde ich Einträge in den /sites-available config-Dateien, dort habe ich ''WSGIScriptAlias und ScriptAlias beide auf /var/www/cgi-bin/ gelegt, leider bringt das auch nichts
<PBeck> manduh: was sagt den der log?
<PBeck> manduh: http://terokarvinen.com/2012/hello-wsgi-python-mod_wsgi-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-apache2
<kubine> Title: Hello WSGI Python mod_wsgi on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS & Apache2 | Tero Karvinen (at terokarvinen.com)
<manduh> ah, ich habe gerade die default einstellungen verwendet, mit SkriptAlias auf /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ und das funktioniert!
<manduh> nur komisch, das es nicht geht wenn ich den alias auf /var/www/cgi-bin lege
<manduh> aber naja, vlt kann ich das auch mit einem symlink umschiffen wenn ich die rechte entsprechend setze
<PBeck> manduh: ls -l /usr/lib/cgi-bin und ls -l /var/www/cgi-bin
<PBeck> standard ist auf /usr/lib?
<manduh> ja irgendwie schon
<PBeck> manduh: poste mal den output
<manduh> wovon?
<PBeck> manduh: ls
<manduh> achso, mom
<PBeck> manduh: und wie deine vhost aussieht
<manduh> meine was? :)
<PBeck> manduh: und was der log sagt, wenn du die seite aufrufst
<PBeck> Virtualhost-konfiguration
<manduh> achso, aber ich hab meine wieder gelöscht und benutze gerade die default
<manduh> ls -l /var/www/cgi-bin/ -> -rwxr-xr-x 1 a www 33 Oct 18 19:06 hallo.wsgi
<sdx23> der Skriptalias alleine reicht nicht...
<manduh> ls -l /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ -> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 79 Oct 18 20:42 hallo.wsgi
<manduh> und hier die vhost: http://pastebin.com/FgbL8X84
<kubine> Title: ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost DocumentRoot /var/www - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<PBeck> manduh: schau dir mal den oben genannten link an
<PBeck> anscheinend muss WSGIScriptAlias gesetzt werden
<manduh> hatte ich bei meiner vhost konfiguration gemacht
<manduh> PBeck, danke läuft jetzt ... 
<PBeck> manduh: was hast verändert?
<manduh> so wie es in deinem link stand, man sollte in seinem script aber schon eine application funktion haben damit es funktioniert - _ -
<PBeck> manduh: kaum macht man es richtig, schon funktionierts :)
<rhagu> hi, ich habe gerade versucht mit meinem mac auf ein afp share zuzugreifen (netatalk ubuntu 12.04) aber es funktioniert nicht mehr (hat aber einmal) wie kann ich vorgehen, um das problem zu lokalisieren?
<sdx23> Logfiles? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/netatalk
<kubine> Title: netatalk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> gibts apple share noch? Staun...
<rhagu> auth.log meint es gibt einen authentication error
<rhagu> ok war ein falsche passwort
<rhagu> ich habe einen kvm server auf 12.04 aufgesetzt und eine bridge über bonded nics erzeugt: http://pastebin.com/x1p7GWAx wenn ich aber über ssh auf den host zugreife kommt es immer wieder zu lags
<kubine> Title: # The loopback network interface auto lo iface lo inet loopback # The prima - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mgolisch> rhagu: und ohne die bridge gibts die nicht?
<mgolisch> rhagu: bzw ohne das bonding?
<mgolisch> wie ist denn der switch konfiguriert?
<rhagu> mgolisch der switch ist ein hp procurve, der das bonding auch mitmacht (803.ad) vorher ohne bridge und bond gab es den lag nicht
<mgolisch> die ports sind also lacp passive bzw du hast eine lag gebaut für die ports von diesem bond?
<mgolisch> macht der server denn was? die lags sind evtl einfach der system last verschuldet oder so oder bist dir sicher das es am netzwerkbonding liegt?
<mgolisch> sagt dmesg was?
<mgolisch> ansonsten halt mal auf dem switch schauen ob der zu betreffender zeit was von sich gibt
<bekks> bonding hat genau NULL mit LACP trunking zu tun.
<bekks> Entweder bonding, oder trunking. 
<mgolisch> haeh?
<bekks> 802.3ad ist trunking, und hat nichts mit bonding zu tun.
<rhagu> mgolisch was meinst du mit eine lag bauen?
<mgolisch> bekks: wo ist da der unterschied?
<rhagu> mgolisch, naja die ssh verbindungen zu den vms sind stabiler, aber ich wüsste auch nicht, wie ich jetzt genau herausfinde, woran es liegt
<mgolisch> ich bin der meinung in zusammenhang mit bridges und bonding interfaces mal irgendwas von so einem problem mit arp gelesen zu haben
<rhagu> ich googel einmal arp
<mgolisch> rhagu: du hast die ports aber konfiguriert für lacp oder?
<mgolisch> ansonsten solltest du diesen bonding mode nicht verwenden
<rhagu> ja, ansonsten könnte ich ja gar nicht drauf zugreifen
<mgolisch> okay
<rhagu> und die vms laufen auch ohne problem als fileserver usw usf. es ist vor allem der kontakt zum host
<bekks> Der Kontakt zum Host verlässt den Host doch gar nicht.
<bekks> Für reinen Hosttraffic würde ich ein einzelnes host-only Interface nutzen.
<klein-ich> guten abend
<rhagu> bekks also auch keine ahnung, wie ich vorgehen könnte, oder?
<SunTsu> rhagu: Hast Du schlicht mal tcpdump oder wireshark auf dem Host laufen lassen um zu gucken was passiert?
<klein-ich> ich bräuchte mal eine empfehlung was die partitionierung für ein NAS Homeserver angeht. ich habe 2 * 3TB Festplatten und würde gerne ein RAID haben und die Daten verschlüsseln
<rhagu> SunTsu das ist eine gute Idee, werde ich morgen gleich einmal machen, danke
<bekks> rhagu: Wie äussern sich diese "Lags" denn ganz genau, und wann treten sie auf?
<SunTsu> klein-ich: Naja, raid ist erstmal die Frage was für eins. Machen würde ich raid, dann große Partition, die Verschlüsseln, lvm drauf, und da dann die volumes so machen wie Du sie brauchst
<klein-ich> wenn ich es richtig sehe muss /boot ja unverschlüsselt sein
<rhagu> bekks zum beispiel muss ich teilweise ca. 10 sec warten bis gedrückte tasten im terminal auftauchen
<mgolisch> kannst ja am anfang ne kleine boot partition machen
<SunTsu> klein-ich: Dafür gibt es aber genug HowTos, wobei brauchst Du denn nun genau Hilfe?
<klein-ich> wie bekomme ich den die partition die beim raid erstellen rauskommt aufgeteilt?
<rhagu> ich habe auch schon mal einen ping gemacht von außen und dann teilweise "icmp_req=" schritte mit aussetzern von bis zu 40 nummern gesehen
<bekks> klein-ich: Mit fdisk, vozugsweise.
<mgolisch> wieso willst du ueberhaupt ein raid?
<SunTsu> mgolisch: Wie fasst Du sonst 3 Platten zusammen?
<bekks> rhagu: Ist in dem Moment irgendwo massic Traffic oder anderer IO?
<mgolisch> 2 platten
<mgolisch> oder?
<klein-ich> ja es sind zwei
<SunTsu> mgolisch: äh, ja, 2x3, hast Recht, Frage bleibt ;)
<klein-ich> ich würde die gerne als raid 1 spiegeln
<SunTsu> klein-ich: Dann mach das, nochmal: Wobei genau brauchst Du Hilfe die über die üblichen HowTos hinausgeht?
<mgolisch> dann mach das halt. kleine boot partition am anfang, rest als raid mirror verwenden, dann dadrauf die verschlüsselung und dadrauf dann lvm
<rhagu> bekks kein großer traffic, oder last, ein bischen IO zwischen zwei RAIDs aber die selben Probleme treten auch ohne diese Last auf
<klein-ich> ich habe es versucht allerdings ist mir nicht klar wie ich in dem installationsprozess die partition die entsteht wenn ich ein raid erzeuge aufteile
<bekks> Wenn man ein RAID erzeugt, entsteht keine Partition.
<SunTsu> rhagu: Testest Du aus dem selben Netz, am selben Switch, via Router?
<bekks> Es entsteht ein RAID device, dass man partitioniert.
<bekks> klein-ich: Welches Ubuntu verwendest du denn?
<rhagu> SunTsu selber switch
<SunTsu> klein-ich: Habe ich geschrieben. RAID erstellen, dann partitionieren, dann die Partition verschlüsseln, darauf ein lvm, dann Volumes und dann Filesysteme erstellen
<SunTsu> rhagu: Andere Devices am selben Switch haben keine Probleme?
<klein-ich> naja vielleicht bin ich zu blöd aber ich habe keine option gefunden um das raid device zu partitionieren
<klein-ich> aber ich versuche es nochmal selbst
<bekks> klein-ich: Welches Ubuntu verwendest du denn?
<rhagu> SunTsu alle anderen geräte funktionieren ohne probleme
<SunTsu> klein-ich: fdisk, wie alle anderen Platten auch
<SunTsu> oder gpart wenn Du mit gpt arbeitest
<SunTsu> rhagu: Hast Du es mal ohne Bonding versucht, die einzelnen NICs konfigurieren und schauen ob das Problem bleibt?
<klein-ich> 12.04
<bekks> verwendest du die alternate CD?
<rhagu> SunTsu ich hatte meinen server ohne bonding eingerichtet und da hat es funktioniert ohne probleme
<SunTsu> rhagu: beide NICs getestet und beide Ports? Nur zur Sicherheit damit klar ist daß alle Komponenten einzeln OK sind
<bekks> rhagu: Hast du mal active-active bonding statt 802.3ad probiert?
<rhagu> bekks 802.3ad war bisher das einzige
<rhagu> SunTsu vorher immer nur über eine eingerichtet
<klein-ich> beeks: hab über pxe gebootet
<bekks> klein-ich: HAst du die alternate ISO über PXE gebooted?
<klein-ich> ich weiß es nicht.. ich habe das image auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Netzwerkinstallation unter PXE genommen
<kubine> Title: Netzwerkinstallation › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SunTsu> rhagu: mal jeweils nur mit einem verbundenen Interface geguckt ob das Problem weiterhin besteht?
<bekks> klein-ich: Ja, das passt dann.
<rhagu> SunTsu das werde ich einmal ausprobieren
<SunTsu> rhagu: ich würde an Deiner Stelle erstmal alle Komponenten durchtesten, NICs, Ports, Kabel, wenn das alles OK ist mal schauen was die jeweiligen Devices sagen. Dann mal per sniffer auf beiden Seiten mal gucken was auf den Kabeln passiert
<rhagu> SunTsu ich glaube das ist ein guter Plan, so werde ich morgen vorgehen.  Vielen Dank an für alle Ideen. Grüße rhagu
<klein-ich> also wenn ich jetzt richtig gegoogelt habe kann ich auf jedem raid verbund nur eine partition haben
<SunTsu> klein-ich: Dann hast Du nicht richtig gesucht.
<klein-ich> dann wurde an zwei stellen mist geschrieben der sich mit meiner beobachtung deckt ;)
<bekks> Dann sind drei Stellen Unsinn.
<bekks> Man kann bis zu 63 Partitionen auf einem Block Device haben.
<SunTsu> Ein raid device verhält sich exakt so als wäre es eine normale Platte
<klein-ich> also bei mir wird da direkt eine partition mit erzeugt
<klein-ich> und ich sehe keine option diese zu entfernen bzw. zu ändern
<bekks> Definitiv nicht.
<SunTsu> Du legst genauso eine Partitionstabelle an, legst genauso Partitionen an, usw. Es verhält sich wie jede andere Platte auch
<bekks> Da wird ein RAID Device erzeugt, aber keine Partition darauf.
<bekks> klein-ich: Mach doch mal Screenshots von dem was du da siehst.
<klein-ich> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18846939/IMAG0022.jpg
<bekks> Und wo siehst du da Partitionen?
<mgolisch> ja dann gehst du jetzt auf verschlüsselten datenträger einrichten und wählst da das raid device aus
<mgolisch> bis jetzt sieht das alles richtig aus
<klein-ich> Nr1 unter RAID1
<mgolisch> bzw solltest du wohl erstmal eine boot partition machen, denn von dem verschlüsselten ding booten kann grub wohl nicht
<mgolisch> :)
<klein-ich> ja das ich da mehrere partitionen brauche ist mir klar
<klein-ich> nur nach meinem verständnis ist Nr1 eine partition
<klein-ich> aber da ich die größe von der nicht beeinflussen kann bekomme ich da keine /boot partition hin
<mgolisch> du kannst das ding nicht löschen und selber partionen darauf anlegen?
<mgolisch> hät ich jetzt erwartet
<klein-ich> nein genau da hängt es
<mgolisch> wobei am besten machst du ne boot partition auf den beiden festplatten
<bekks> Erst partitionieren, dann das RAID Device erzeugen.
<mgolisch> und machst daraus dann einfach auch ein raid 1 mirror
<bekks> Die RAID Devices musst du für jedes Partitionspaar einzeln erzeugen.
<klein-ich> also kann ich doch pro raid verbund nur eine partition anlegen
<bekks> Nein :)
<klein-ich> hä? das ist doch genau das was du geschrieben hast
<bekks> Die Sache ist die: Ein RAID Device besteht aus mehreren Blockdevices, idR Partitionen. Wenn du ein RAID1 erzeugt hast, kannst du (per fdisk) darin wiederum Partitionen anlegen.
<bekks> Technisch geht das, in deinem Fall ist das aber nicht notwendig.
<klein-ich> okay 
<klein-ich> danke für eure hilfe
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-19
<paule> Guten morgen
<paule> Mein Linux startet nicht mehr zur graphischen Oberfläche.....
<paule> Ich hab nur noch eine Eingabeaufforderung
<paule> :-(
<paule> Ich glaube es liegt am neuen Treiber für meine Grafikkarte aber ich weiss nicht wie ich den Treiber zurücktauschen kann mit der Eingabeaufforderung
<paule> <---zu blöd
<paule> keiner hier?
<apollo13> immer wer hier
<paule> und gibts ne lösung wie ich zum alten Treiber komme?
<paule> Schön anscheinend kann man hier nur "immer wer hier" tippen
<paule> ich seh links viele viele Leute online, kann mir irgendjemand von denen helfen?
<paule> Und ich hab ja auch schon probiert mit dem abgesicherten Grafikmodus zu starten, ohne Erfolg
<paule> aber das hier ist nur ein Monolog, hab ich so den Eindruck
<apollo13> paule: nicht alle leute lesen andauernd mit, hab geduld
<apollo13> die frage ist erstmals was ist neu und was ist alt
<apollo13> also welche versionen
<paule> schön wärs wenn ich das wüsste, das würde ich ja auch gerne rausfinden
<apollo13> paule: wenn du sagen könntest welche grafikkarte könnten leute die eine solchigen typ haben sicher was dazu sagen
<paule> Ich hatte einen der "Zusätzlichen Treiber" für meine GraKa und hab diesen dann aktualisiert weil es einen neuen Treiber gab
<paule> es ist eine nvidia, aber ich weiss nicht welche
<bekks> lspci | grep VGA
<paule> mom
<paule> NVIDIA Corporation G96M [Geforce 9600M GS]
<paule> und jetzt ist der Treiber iwie inkompatibel denke ich
<apollo13> was sagt denn apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<apollo13> bzw noch nen stern am ende dazu
<apollo13> und dann noch wichtiger schau mal in den logfiles was der fehler ist
<apollo13> Xorg.log wäre ein startpunkt
<paule> warte ich muss grade den apt befehl eingeben
<paule> Da kommen viele viele Versionen und bei allem was ich sehen kann steht installiert (keine) und Kandidat (keine)
<bekks> paule: MAch mal folgendes: sudp apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<paule> und ohne stern kommt nur der nvidia-glx und das selbe Ergebnis: installiert (keine), Kandidat:(keine) und keine Versionstabelle
<bekks> Und gib uns anschliessend die URL.
<bekks> paule: Und dann auch noch folgendes bitte: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<paule> .../6262297
<bekks> ".../6262297" ist keine URL.
<paule> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262297
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<paule> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262308
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Wieso hast du alle möglichen Nvidia-Treiber installiert?
<bekks> Das ist irgendwie - sinnlos.
<paule> wenn man keinen funktionierenden findet erstmal........
<bekks> Was ist denn die URL zu lsb_release -a | pastebinit ?
<paule> die zweite
<bekks> Ah, da.
<paule> er sagt auch kein lsb modules available
<paule> kann ich irgendwie das log con nvidia abrufen?
<paule> von
<paule> also das er sagt ob der treiber inkompatibel ist
<bekks> Ja, nur welcher...? :P
<bekks> Du hast a alle installiert. Es ist garantiert der -173 der inkompatibel ist, weil der deine Graphikkarte nicht kennt.
<paule> na der der im Moment die graka "treibt"
<paule> und wie krieg ich den weg?
<bekks> sudo apt-get purge ...
<bekks> Und das für alle Pakete, die mit nvidia- beginnen.
<paule> der 319er ist der den ich als letztes, gestern, installiert hab
<bekks> Und danach dann ein sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<paule> kann ich nicht erstmal versuchen nur den von gestern zu deinstallieren
<bekks> Deinstallier ALLE, und installier EINEN. :)
<paule> also alles was in dem ersten pastebinit war deinstallieren
<bekks> So wie ich das eben beschrieben habe.
<paule> ok
<bekks> paule: Nein, nur das, was mit nvidia- anfängt.
<paule> gut dann mach ich das mal
<paule> ist es normal das das entfernen ne weile dauert?
<bekks> Ja.
<paule> weil er ist jetzt schon ne ganze weile bei removing all dkms modules
<bekks> Du hast ja auch eine ganze Menge davon installiert ;)
<paule> also wenn ich nen neuen Treiber installiere muss ich üblicherweise den alten deintallieren, oder?
<paule> muss ich die ...-updates seperat entfernen?
<bekks> Deinstallier alle Pakete die mit nvidia- beginnen.
<bekks> Wie ich schon sagte.
<paule> gut
<paule> Pakete konnten nicht authentifiziert werden! trotzdem installieren?
<paule> ja, oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<paule> sorry für die dummen Fragen
<bekks> Zeig mal ein sudo apt-get update in einem Pastebin :)
<paule> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262380
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<paule> ich weiss ist umfangreich
<bekks> Dann noch ein apt-get policy nvidia-current :)
<paule> im Moment überlege ich mir auch neu aufzusetzen, weil ich einiges ausprobiert habe und ein "sauberes" ubuntu ist sicher besser
<bekks> Die PPA runterzuwerfen und die Software aus diesen PPA zu deinstallieren würde schon helfen. Das kann man mit ppa-purge tun.
<paule> empty
<paule> weil ich den treiber ja nicht installiert hab
<paule> PPA?
<paule> also soll ich den treiber nvidia-current installieren, trotz fehlender authentifizierung?
<bekks> Die Ausgabe von "apt-cache policy nvidia-current" ist ganz sicher mehr als "empty".
<bekks> !ppa > paule 
<kubine> paule: Ein PPA ist ein Service von Launchpad und steht für Personal Package Archive , auf deutsch: eigenes Paketarchiv. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<bekks> paule: Nein, du sollst apt-cache policy nvidia-current in einen Pastebin packen :)
<paule> empty!
<paule> cahe
<paule> sorry
<paule> <---zu dumm
<bekks> apt-cache policy nvidia-current 2>&1 | pastebin
<paule> ohne 2>&1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262400
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Mit wird es nicht anders aussehen.
<bekks> Ja, jetzt kannst du den installieren :)
<paule> auch ohne authentifizierung
<bekks> Ja, passt schon.
<paule> gut
<paule> dann nochmal apt-cache?
<paule> oder reboot?
<paule> bekks?
<paule> soll ich mal neu starten?
<paule> könnte das klappen jetzt?
<bekks> mach erstmal ein: modprobe nvidia
<bekks> Klappt das?
<paule> Fatal: error inserting.....
<paule> Operation not permitted :-(
<paule> und nun? :-(
<koegs> sudo benutzen
<bekks> sudo modprobe nvidia
<paule> klappt :-)
<paule> reboot?
<bekks> Dann starte mal neu jetzt
<paule> fühl dich umarmt von mir
<bekks> Dont tell my wife ;)
<paule> also du meinst es ist nicht nötig neu aufzusetzen?
<paule> mein Problem ist auch das es ja kein ubuntu ist was installiert ist es ist kubuntu, und ich will den ganzen kubuntuanteil loswerden
<bekks> Das ist eine Ubuntu mit KDE :)
<bekks> -e
<bekks> Installier einfach ubuntu-desktop, so heisst das Paket. Bei der Anmeldung wählst du dann Ubuntu aus, statt Kubuntu, und bist fertig.
<paule> ich hab ja den unity desktop laufen, nur beim hochfahren seh ich immer kubuntu
<bekks> Macht doch nichts. Ist doch nur ein Bild.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth
<kubine> Title: Plymouth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo installieren und anschliessend einstellen wie dort beschrieben :)
<paule> super vielen dank
<paule> also kein neuinstallieren notwendig
<bekks> Die ganzen PPA würde ich trotzdem runterwerfen :)
<paule> also purge ppa
<bekks> Nein. ppa-purge benutzen.
<mazzo> Guten Morgen zusammen
<bekks> morschn
<mazzo> Kennt sich jemand von euch mit Streaming-Servern aus? Ich bekomme einen UDP-Stream bereitgestellt und möchte diesen auf meiner Website einbinden. Mir fehlt so etwas der rechte Ansatz wie ich dies erfolgreich bewerkstelligen könnte.
<bekks> Was ist eine UDP-Stream?
<bekks> Bzw.: Was ist da drin?
<mazzo> Es ist ein Videostream. Mir wurde weiter gesagt, es sei ein UDP-Stream.
<bekks> Das reicht nicht an Informationen. :) Man muss schon wissen was da streamed wird.
<bekks> Was für ein videoformat z.B.
<bekks> Und dass Streams idR UDP nutzen, iost auch klar.
<mazzo> Ok. Ich versuche mal direkt genaueres in Erfahrung zu bringen.
<talsamon> guten morgen - im greeter wird mir nur eine DE angezeigt, obwohl ich zwei installiert hab (lxde, fvwm-crystal), wo kann man das editieren, ich nehm an dass es der light-gtk-greeter ist, da ich unity nicht installiert habe
<talsamon> bei saucy-salamander
<mgolisch> talsamon: das zweite ist ja nur ein windowmanager
<talsamon> mgolisch, bei raring ringtail hatte im greeter lxde sowie fvwm-crystal angezeigt und konnte wählen
<mgolisch> hm
<talsamon> ich hab schon xinitrc, xsession und andere files durchsucht, wo denn eigentlich der aufruf stattfindet, mag sein weil ich unity nicht installiert hab dass vl. ein paket fehlt..
<mgolisch> nee scheint so als würde er son xsessions file haben im paket
<mgolisch> welchen desktop manager verwendest du denn?
<talsamon> lightdm
<talsamon> mgolisch, soweit mir einleuchtend hab ich schon div xsession "conf" files durchsucht, hab nix gefunden, was den windowsmanager aufruf zu tätigen scheint
<mgolisch> naja normal sollte er alles anzeigen was unter /usr/share/xsessions/ liegt
<mgolisch> und laut packages.ubuntu.com hat fvwm-crystal da auch eine datei abgelegt
<mgolisch> also sollte das normal gehen
<talsamon> mgolisch, indem verzeichnis befinden sich sowohl fvwm-crystal.desktop und LXDE.desktop (neben anderen)
<talsamon> mgolisch, muss noch dazu sagen ist lubuntu
<talsamon> mgolisch, wart mal die beiden .desktop dateien haben auffallende unterschiede, mal sehen ob sich da was machen lässt, vl. ist es das
<talsamon> mgolisch, nö, das wars nicht
<BlackMage_> meine userdir.conf: http://nopaste.info/2041c5ab30.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<BlackMage_> was ist daran falsch?
<BlackMage_> wenn ich localhost/username im Browser eingebe gibt er mit nur ein "Not Found"
<BlackMage_> (username natürlich mit meinem Benutzernamen ersetzt)
<talsamon> BlackMage, fille:///home/username
<talsamon> file
<BlackMage_> talsamon: wenn ich aber php ausführen will?
<talsamon> BlackMage, dann läuft der apache nicht
<BlackMage_> talsamon: doch er läuft
<talsamon> BlackMage, iar das firefox ?
<talsamon> das
<BlackMage_> was hat denn der Browser damit zu tun?
<talsamon> gibt ne einstellung in about:config network.automatic-ntlm-auth.trusted-uris; manchmal muss man dort localhost eingeben, glaub aber eher dsas es an den security einstellungen in xampp oder lampp liegt
<BlackMage_> ich benutze kein lampp sondern nur das Paket apache2!
<sdx23> BlackMage_: standard ist example.com/~user
<sdx23> und ich sehe in deiner Config nichts, was das umstellen würde.
<BlackMage_> jetzt zeigt er mir im Browser Forbidden an
<sdx23> tja, dann sind die Berechtigungen des Verzeichnisses falsch.
<bekks> BlackMage_: Existiert /home/user/public_html denn?
<BlackMage_> jap
<bekks> Welche Berechtigungen haben /home /home/user und /home/user/public_html ?
<BlackMage_>  /home hat rwxr-xr-x
<BlackMage_> /home/user hat auch  rwxr-xr-x
<BlackMage_> und /home/user/public_html auch rwxr-xr-x
<BlackMage_> welche Rechte muss das Verzeichnis denn haben?
<bekks> Liegt irgendwas in dem Verzeichnis drin?
<BlackMage_> ja, eine Datei die ich über touch angelegt habe
<sdx23> die heisst wie? Und hat welche Berechtigungen und Besitzer? Ist Dirlisting aktiv?
<BlackMage_> sdx23: Indexes meinst du?
<sdx23> Nein. Was ich schrieb.
<BlackMage_> was macht Dirlisting?
<BlackMage_> und wo soll ich das hinschreiben?
<talsamon> Um für ein Verzeichnis das automatische Erstellen von Inhaltsverzeichnissen zu aktivieren, muss eine .htaccess-Datei erstellt werden. In dieser .htaccess-Datei erstellen Sie bitte folgenden Eintrag:
<talsamon> Options +Indexes
<sdx23> Du sollst das nirgends hinschreiben. Wenn es keine index.* gibt und kein Dirlisting, dann gibt's 403er zurück. Ist ja nichts da, was angezeigt werden könnte.
<bekks> talsamon: Das ist nur dann notwendig, wenn man keinen Zugriff auf die Config hat. In seiner Config ist Indexes aber bereits aktiv.
<talsamon> bekks, ok, stimmt
<BlackMage_> meine userdir.conf: http://nopaste.info/7a7c06393c.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<bekks> BlackMage_: Wie heisst die Datei, die du mit touch angelegt hast?
<BlackMage_> index.php
<bekks> Hast Du PHP aktiviert...?
<bekks> Und index.php als gültigen Index eingetragen?
<BlackMage_> eine txt kann ich auch nicht aufrufen
<bekks> Und trag mal in die index.php "<?php phpinfo(); ?> ein.
<bekks> Wieso solltest du eine Text aufrufen können? :)
<BlackMage_> kann man das nicht in der Standardconfig?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Per default kann ein Apache .html
<BlackMage_> wo kann man das denn einstellen?
<bekks> In der Apache config.
<bekks> Hast Du denn überhaupt PHP aktiviert?
<BlackMage_> also in mods-enabled liegt eine php5.conf und eine php5.load
<bekks> BlackMage_: Bist du dieser Anleitung gefolgt?: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PHP
<kubine> Title: PHP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BlackMage_> ja
<bekks> Offensichtlich ja nicht, zumindest mal nicht dem Teil "Funktionstest".
<BlackMage_> in /var/www/phpinfo.php funktioniert es auch
<BlackMage_> aber nicht in meinem Home-Verzeichnis
<bekks> Weil die Datei in deinem Home ja auch index.php heisst...
<BlackMage_> und?
<bekks> Du musst deinem Apache beibringen, dass index.php eine gültige Indexdatei ist, oder http://localhost/~user/index.php aufrufen.
<BlackMage_> ich kann immernoch nicht darauf zugreifen
<bekks> Nachdem Du was genau getan hast?
<BlackMage_> also nochmal meine configs: http://nopaste.info/59c80d964e.html und http://nopaste.info/81b5389ced.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<talsamon> wird die httpd.conf nicht mehr verwendet, sonst würd ich sagen er muß in die httpd.conf DirectoryIndex index.php eintragen ??
<mazzo> bekks Bist du noch da? Habe weitere Infos bekommen.
<stev96> hallo
<stev96> was kann ich tun wenn ich das flash plugin für mozzila net installiert bekomme?
<jokrebel> HTML5 nutzen
<stev96> wie bekomm ich das hin?
<stev96> ?????
<sdx23> keine Geduld, keine Hilfe...
<mazzo> Naja ... die Antwort ist natürlich auch allererste Sahne.
<stev96> nix geht was ist nur wieder los mit ubuntu???ich grieg keinen flash videos zum laufen
<sdx23> stev96: etwas mehr Infos wären hilfreich.
<sdx23> stev96: Was hast du gemacht, was daran funktioniert nicht, welche Versionen usw.
<stev96> ich gehe über das software center und will das firefox flash plugiin installieren bekomm aber die fehlermedung das etwas fehölen würde 
<stev96> 12.04 lts gerade neu installiert
<sdx23> Dann gib die Fehlermeldung in einen Nopaste.
<stev96> ?
<stev96> nopaste?
<sdx23> !paste > stev96 
<kubine> stev96: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<mazzo> Kennt sich jemand von euch mit Streaming-Servern aus? Ich bekomme einen UDP-Stream bereitgestellt und möchte diesen auf meiner Website einbinden. Mir fehlt so etwas der rechte Ansatz wie ich dies erfolgreich bewerkstelligen könnte.
<mazzo> Der Sender möchte von mir IP und Port meines Streaming-Servers wissen um den Stream "dorthin" zu schicken. Auf meinem Server soll dann quasi ein RSTP-Stream aus diesem Material erstellt werden, der auf einer Website eingebunden werden kann.
<stev96> ich dreh durch !!!! habe gerade nochmal installieren gedrückt und auf einmal funzt es
<stev96> :D
<stev96> wer von euch war auf der ubucon?
<c_korn> hab ich was falsch eingesellt, oder kann man in 13.10 nicht mehr mit shift+strg+alt+hoch/runter ein fenster auf die obere bzw untere arbeitsfläche ziehen? links und rechts funktioniert bei mir.
<k1l_> c_korn: geht hier, guck mal wieviele arbeitsflächen du hast. also ob es unten und oben überhaupt gibt
<Mugen> Hi
<Mugen> Ich bräuchte mal ein wenig Hilfe. Könnte mich jemand bei meinem kleinen Problem beraten?
<sdx23> Mugen: nicht ohne die Frage zu kennen :)
<jokrebel> c_korn: Hier geht das auch nicht. Mir fehlt auf dem Upgegradetem auch das Symbol um alle Desktops in klein anzuzeigen (bzw. hab ich nur noch einen Desktop)
<jokrebel> k1l_: Wo legt man denn bei 13.10 die Anzahl der Desktops fest?
<jokrebel> myunity gibts anscheinend nicht mehr.
<Mugen> Ich Ich habe gestern Mal den aktuellen Nvideatreiber auf meinem Laptop installiert.  Das führte zu klasse Benchmarkergebnissen bei den glxspheres aber auch zu einem heißen Laptop , da für sämtliche Darstellungen die Nvidia Gpu genutzt wurde. Ich habe dann den treibe deinstalliert und Bumblebee installiert um immer zwischen Intel und Nvidia Gpu wechseln zu können. Leider sind die Benchmarkergebnisse mit Bumblebee nicht einmal halb so gut 
<stev96> man kann net alles perfekt haben ich glaube jeder stimmt mir zu wen ich behaupte dass es kein prefektes system gibt
<Mugen> das ist natürlich korrekt, aber das ist es ja was Linux für mich so interessant macht: Das Streben nach dem Perfekten system
<apollo13> benchmarks sind der falsche weg dorthin^^
<stev96> hehehe da mach mal wenn du es geschafft hast sag mir bescheid xd
<apollo13> fwiw glxspheres ist auch kein benchmark sondern ein nettes spielzeug
<stev96> kann man sein ubuntu auch via terminal updaten?
<jokrebel> stev96: Klar
<stev96> hat jemand den code+
<jokrebel> stev96: "sudo apt-get update" aktuallisiert die Paketliste. Dann ein "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" zieht und installiert die Updates.
<jokrebel> ...wenn man mit Y zustimmt, was er tun will ;-)
<jokrebel> …auf manchen Systemen auch J wie JA
<stev96> ist 13.10 zu empfehlen?
<jokrebel> stev96: Lässt sich wohl pauschal nicht beantworten und diskussionen darüber wären hier zu sehr Offtopic.
<stev96> ich meinte jetzt ob es noch irgendwelchen schweren bugs oder sowas hat
<jokrebel> stev96: Wenn Du es ausprobierst und einen findest, darfst Du gerne hier versuchen dies zu lösen. Die Spekulationen darüber ob und wie bitte auch in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Danke und sorry.
<stev96> ok
<stev96> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3ESV9M8yTg
<kubine> Title: +++ ORIGINAL +++ "Alles wird aus Hack gemacht" - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<jokrebel> stev96: Das ist erst recht Offtopic. Sei bitte so gut und begib Dich in den bereits gepasteten Offtopic-Kanal für sowas. Danke.
<k1l_> jokrebel: kommt auf den desktop an. aber bei unity z.b. im unity-tweak-tool
<jokrebel> k1l_: Ah, ja - genau was ich suchte. Jetzt hab ich wieder 4 Desktops und der "move" per shift+strg+alt+hoch/runter klappt jetzt auch wieder. c_korn vielleicht auch interssant für Dich? unity-tweak-tool
<c_korn> jokrebel: hier habe ich es aktiviert: http://i.imagebanana.com/img/49vfyh4z/Darstellung_001.png
<k1l_> c_korn: da steht nicht wieviele arbeitsflächen du freigschaltet hast. bitte nutze das unity-tweak-tool
<c_korn> http://i.imagebanana.com/img/elm20nj3/UnityTweakTool_001.png und jetzt?
<k1l_> c_korn: ja. da ist es richtig
<c_korn> ok, und wieso kann ich nur nach links und rechts schieben aber nicht nach oben unten?
<k1l_> c_korn: neu einloggen vielleicht?
<talsamon__> mgolisch, ich habs gefunden, war bloss blind, ich war gewohnt dass die window-manager im greeter direkt angezeigt werden, dass das jetzt rechts oben in einem extra-menü ist, habe ich erste jetzt gesehen
<c_korn> k1l_: ok, werd ich später mal probieren.
<jokrebel> c_korn: Wenn Du oben bist, kannst Du nach unten verschieben, wenn Du schon unten bist dann halt nur hoch. Die 4 Desktops sind im Quadrat angeordnet, weshalb genau ein mal rechts, runter links und dann hoch gehen kann.
<c_korn> jokrebel: ich kann weder nach hoch noch nach unten
<jokrebel> c_korn: Wenn Du imm Tweak-Tool horizontal auf 1 und vertikal auf 4 stellst, hast Du vermutlich was Du suchst.
<c_korn> ich frag mich ob es dieser bug ist? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1201405 der bezieht sich aber glaube ich nur auf das wechseln per strg+alt+hoch/runter
<kubine> Title: Bug #1201405 “[regression] Wall: keyboard bindings for 'Move up ...” : Bugs : “compiz” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<c_korn> jokrebel: das ist ja wohl höchstens ein workaround als das was ich suche :D das hat seit jahren funktioniert :D
<jokrebel> c_korn: Nur weil man "das gewohnte" bei nem Upgrade wieder "neu definieren" muss ist das nicht gleich ein Bug und nur ein Workaround ;-/
<jokrebel> c_korn: Ich hab das jetzt wegen Dir exzessiv getestet. Und das tut was es soll und ist total sinnig/schlüssig.
<c_korn> jokrebel: dafür danke ich dir. aber da man nach wie vor desktops auch unten anordnen kann, macht es für mich keinen sinn, wieso man nicht auch ein fenster nach unten schieben kann. außerdem finde ich es bei der anordnung als quadrat ganz praktisch mit einem tastenkürzel auf alle desktops zu kommen. mit runter+links wechselt man z.b. nach unten links.
<jokrebel> c_korn: Was spricht dagegen bei ner neuen Version die Anordnung der Desktops von "eindimensional" auf "zweidimensional" zu verbessern. Du kannst Doch jederzeit horizontal oder vertikal auf 1 Stellen.
<c_korn> sie sind doch zweidimensional. siehe hier: http://i.imagebanana.com/img/elm20nj3/UnityTweakTool_001.png
<jokrebel> c_korn: Man _kann_ Fenster auch nach unten oder oben schieben (außer man ist schon ganz oben/unten; was bei 2auf2 natürlich schnell erreicht ist.
<jokrebel> Und die Tastenkombi für "alle Desktops anzeigen" ist Super (Windows) + S
<c_korn> jokrebel: also ich glaube wir reden gerade komplett aneinander vorbei :D 
<jokrebel> c_korn: Dann beschreib es besser. Das was ich aus Deinen Bemängelungen herausgelesen habe klappt hier einwandfrei.
<c_korn> jokrebel: morgen, nach nem reboot werde ich es nochmal versuchen. schönen abend. konbanwa.
<bekks> Was soll "Konbanwa" in welcher Sprache heissen?
<jokrebel> bekks: http://www.pauker.at/pauker/DE_DE/JA/wb/?s=konbanwa >/OT>
<kubine> Title: Japanisch Deutsch konbanwa - pauker.at (at www.pauker.at)
<Fuchs> guten Abend in Japanisch, wenn man etwas phonetisch schreibt ;p 
<bekks> trasnlate.google.de hat es nicht erkannt :>
<paule> ubuntuusers.de down?
<bekks> paule: Guck nach?
<paule> na anpingen kann ich die Seite nur drauf komm ich nimmer
<paule> Da kommt ein Fehler mit dem Hinweis auf diesen irc hier
<apollo13> nein
<paule> nein?
<bekks> paule: Welcher Hinweis genau kommt denn da...? :)
<paule> Fehler
<paule> Beim Aufruf dieser Seite ist leider ein Fehler aufgetreten. Wenn du gerade einen Beitrag abgesendet hast, lade die Seite bitte nicht sofort neu, sondern überprüfe erst, ob er eingetragen wurde. Falls nicht, kannst du es noch einmal versuchen.
<paule> Fragen zu dem Portal kannst du im IRC-Channel #ubuntuusers auf Freenode stellen. Bei Ausfällen sind wir aber in der Regel stark beschäftigt, habe gerade dann bitte viel Geduld und nehme Rücksicht.
<paule> Falls du dringend Hilfe bei Problemen mit Ubuntu benötigst und ubuntuusers.de weiterhin nicht funktionieren sollte, kannst du im IRC-Channel #ubuntu-de auf Freenode fragen.
<paule> Bitte lies auf jeden Fall das jeweilige Topic im IRC, da dieses die meisten Fragen bereits beantwortet und die wichtigsten Regeln erklärt.
<apollo13> paule: nur bei dir :þ
<stev96> hi geht das eig. das ich auf meinen vier desktops  bei ubuntu 12.04 jeweils vier verschieden desktophintergründe habe?
<jokrebel> paule: Und brauchst Du "…dringend Hilfe bei Problemen mit Ubuntu…"?
<BlackMage_> wie kann ich typo3 entfernen?
<jokrebel> BlackMage_: Wie hast Du es denn installiert?
<BlackMage_> über apt-get, aber dabei gab es einen Fehler
<jokrebel> BlackMage_: Dann einfach sudo apt-get purge typo3…
<BlackMage_> bei purge kam das raus: http://nopaste.info/7eef2bc88f.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<jokrebel> BlackMage_: Da ist wohl die Paketverwaltung aus dem Tritt. NoPaste bitte mal ein "sudo apt-get update" gefolgt von einem "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" komplett mit Eingabezeilen.
<BlackMage_> gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit typo3 komplett zu entfernen?
<sdx23> (wenn ich Lust auf stark verzögerte oder fehlende Antworten des Supportsuchenden hätte, würde ich mich jetzt kümmern :)
<jokrebel> <g>
<BlackMage_> (wenn ich sdx23 wäre, dann würde ich mich darum kümmern)
<sdx23> ernsthaft: BlackMage_, wenn du Hilfe willst, solltest du den Leuten ihre Fragen an dich beantworten, dann ginge das schnell und effizient zu lösen. Dein Webserver-Kram heute mittag hätte in etwa einem Viertel der Zeit gerichtet sein könnte.
<BlackMage_> wie war die Frage nochmal?
<sdx23> BlackMage_: Könnte ich, ja. Aber auf Inkooperativität hab' ich einfach keine Lust. Du willst Hilfe, wir machen das hier in unserer Freizeit.
<BlackMage_> das find ich ja auch toll von euch
<jokrebel> BlackMage_: Scroll zurück nach 20:31 Uhr
<BlackMage_> http://nopaste.info/00592ed511.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<bekks> BlackMage_: Du hast es doch selbst verschuldet. Wer nicht antwortet, sollte anderen nicht die Schuld geben.
<BlackMage_> ich will eigentlich nur typo3 vollständig entfernen (mit einer missglückten Installation)
<sdx23> BlackMage_: du kannst versuchen das nei zu installieren und danach entfernen. Das mag nicht funktioniert, falls so, dann das post-removal-Skript anschauen, nachvollziehen und den Punkt an dem das hängt beheben.,
<jokrebel> BlackMage_: Versuch mal "sudo apt-get install --reinstall typo3-dummy" und paste das wieder
<jokrebel> BlackMage_: Zur Erklärung: Manchmal muss man eine fehlgeschlagene Installation erst mal reparieren, bevor man es wieder deinstallieren kann.
<BlackMage_> was ist typo3-dummy überhaupt?
<bekks> Ein Dummy-Paket.
<jokrebel> …ooO( außer man "prügel" es raus was aber die letzte Lösung sein sollte und gefährlich für das Gesamtsystem sein kann )
<BlackMage_> o.O ich glaub jetzt hab meinen paketdienst kaputt gemacht
<jokrebel> BlackMage_: Tu's oder lass es - für Dein aktuelles Problem ist es meiner Meinung nach uninteressant um was für Paket es sich handelt und was das ist. Und Nein - ich hab absolut keine Ahung was dieses Typodingens das Du meintest zu brauchen, ist.
<talsamon__> http://www.jochenfroehlich.com/typo3-glossar/dummy-paket.html
<kubine> Title: Dummy Paket | Definition im TYPO3 Glossar (at www.jochenfroehlich.com)
<bekks> BlackMage_: Und wie hast du das gemacht...?
<jokrebel> *seufz* …ooO( _so_ hab ich da nicht mehr lange Lust zu… )
<BlackMage_> kann man nicht typo3 irgendwie anders entfernen?
<bekks> jokrebel: Hast recht. Mir isses jetzt auch egal. Ist ja nicht meine Paketverwaltung. Und wenn Fragen nicht beantwortet werden, kann das Problem so wichtig gar nicht sein.
<BlackMage_> bekks: welche Fragen?
<jokrebel> BlackMage_: Man kann es reparieren und dann korrekt entfernen. Oder rausprügeln, was aber das gesamtsystem gefährden kann. Solange Du 1.) nicht versuchst werde ich Dir kein Händchenhalten für 2.)
<bekks> BlackMage_: Die hier: 1019 205305 < bekks> BlackMage_: Und wie hast du das gemacht...?
<bekks> Ist aber auch egal, ich bin raus aus dem Problem.
<BlackMage_> gibts nicht irgenden Parameter für apt-get der alle Fehlermeldungen ignoriert?
<bekks> Nein.
<BlackMage_> hab ich mir schon fast gedacht
<jokrebel> BlackMage_: Willst Du nun gemeinsam an Deinem Problem weiterarbeiten oder lieber weiter Deinem Instinkt/Vermutung nachgehn. Viel werd ich hier nicht mehr sagen, wenn nicht endlich Antworten kommen.
<BlackMage_> wie lautete nochmal die Frage?
<bekks> Da wir aber trotz zweifache Nachfrage immer noch nicht wissen, um welches Problem es sich denn nun handelt - ignorieren wir doch nun einfach mal gemeinsam dieses Problem.
<BlackMage_> ich will typo3 wieder entfernen
<bekks> Wir fragten dich was dazu du hast zweimal nicht geantwortet. Wir ignorieren dein Problem deswegen ab sofort.
<jokrebel> BlackMage_: Les Dir doch bitte die letzte Stunde hier nochmal durch und überleg was alles davon Du _nicht_ ausgeführt und gepastet hast… *trippleseufz*
<xperia> hallo. ich habe ein paar jpg photos und einige text dateien gelöscht und möchte diese unbedingt wiederherstellen ohne den server aber abzuschalten. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das am beste tun kann. von all den tools with photorec, scalpel usw konnte ich nichts davon gebrauchen da alle eine partitionen benötigen und meine Terrabyte grosse Partition ja wohl tage dauern wird! kann ich ein...
<xperia> ...einzelner Ordner irrgendwie mittels DD imagen und dann darauf die tools anwenden ?
<kruemeltee> einzelnen Ordner imagen? das wird wohl nicht gehen ... mount -o remount, ro /Mointpoint
<bekks> Nein, kann man nicht mit dd.
<kruemeltee> dann ein dd Image erstellen (wenn Platz ist) und irgendwo hin kopieren
<kruemeltee> dann deine Tools auf das Image los lassen
<kruemeltee> dd-Image von der gesamten Partition ...
<xperia> dd image von der gesamten platte ohhhhh.... habe gelesen das es die möglichkeit auch geben sollte mittels grep den Text der gelöschten dateien auszugeben. weiss jemand wie das am besten geht? das hier funktioniert jedenfalls nicht wirklich  grep -b '100' 'searchstring' dirofdeletedfiles > /tmp/file.txt
<kruemeltee> du kannst auch mit dd "Text" suchen, aber das willst Du Dir nicht wirklich antun ... vor allem nach was willst Du denn suchen? Hast Du ggf. noch etwas offen, der die Dateien offen hält? Welches Dateisystem liegt eigentlich drunter?
<xperia> es ist ext3. gemäss meinem wissen stand werden die text daten ja nicht wirklich gelöscht sondern existieren immernoch auf der festplatte.
<bekks> xperia: "Text" in Bildern ist vom Prinzip her sinnbefreit.
<kruemeltee> wenn Du ext2/3/4 hast, kannst Du ggf. mit debugfs ran gehen ...
<bekks> xperia: mach das Dateisystem readonly, sicher es mit dd, dann lass die Tools auf das Image los. Alles andere führt zum völligen Verlust deiner Daten.
<kruemeltee> dazu müsstest Du aber die Inodes wissen ... mach mal nen lsof | grep delete
<xperia> darum sollte es möglich sein zumindest mittels grep text datein einfach wieder herzustellen wenn man weiss wie die text datei anfängt
<bekks> xperia: Wenn die Dateien über mehrere Inodes verteilt sind, hast du mit grep keine Chance mehr.
<kruemeltee> theoretisch ja, praktisch ist das ne ganz schöne Fummelei ... bekks hat recht, erst einmal ReadOnly mounten ... dann kannst Du weiter überlegen
<xperia> kruemeltee:  lsof | grep delete liefert kein ergebniss
<kruemeltee> okay, dann sind die Dateien schon "gelöscht" und es hat niemand mehr die Hand drauf ... ergo - read-only mounten ... dd der Partition und dann ein debugfs auf das Image los lassen ... kannst auch "debugfs" ohne den Parameter "-w" ausführen, dann schreibt er nicht und Du kannst Dich in Ruhe umschauen
<kruemeltee> schau Dir mal die Man-Page zu debugfs an ... Dateinamen sind nicht wirklich wieder herstellbar, aber wenn Du Glück hast noch ein paar Dateien :-)
<kruemeltee> ohne schreibenden Zugriff "debugfs /dev/sda#" und wenn Du wirklich schreiben willst "debugfs -w /dev/dsa#" ... ich würde es jedoch eher auf ein Image machen
<kruemeltee> da gibts auch eine Hilfe :-)
<kruemeltee> leider muss ich ins Bett ... würde Dir ja gern noch helfen, aber ich hab eine gewisse Augelider-Schwere erreicht ... lies mal die manpage zu debugfs ... 
<xperia> kruemeltee: ohhh schade. hatte so gehofft das es ein tool gibt welches wie grep die disk nach einem Schlüsselwort durchsucht und dann den umgebenden text ausgibt um wenigstens die Text dateien wieder herzustellen ohne diese mounterei. aber ich denke dein tip mit dem remounten könnte funktionieren da er ja nicht voraussetzt den server auszuschalten
<bekks> Er wird aber alle schreibenden Prozesse zum Absturz bringen.
<xperia> bekks: hört sich übel an. es muss doch möglich sein die platte binär nach einem text durchsuchen zu lassen und sich den umgebenden text ausgeben zu lassen oder nicht?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> In Bildern ist kein Text.
<bekks> Und Dateien können über Inodes verteilt sein. Damit ist der grep-Ansatz sinnlos.
<bekks> xperia: Ich würde das Backup zurückspielen - das erspart viel Kopfzerbrechen.
<xperia> bekks: okay aber lass es uns doch mal versuchen und schauen was herauskommt. vieleicht habe ich ja glück wenigstens die text dateien wieder herzustellen. diese sind mir derzeit wichtiger als die jpg dateien.
<bekks> Dann mounte das Ding read-only, mach ein dd-Image, und benutze die tools auf dem Image.
<bekks> Und "vielleicht habe ich ja Glück" deute ich als: "Ich habe kein Backup".
<xperia> hmmm okay danke fpr die tips. kotz mich echt an das ganze Terabyte zu machen.
<bekks> Spiel halt das Backup zurück.
<jacob_> 2
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-20
<Triple15_> hallo, brauche hilfe, http://pastebin.com/23T3B3sS , ich möchte kubuntu auf ps3 haben.
<kubine> Title: http://wiki.gitbrew.org/wikibrew/PS3:OtherOS%2B%2B Install OtherOS on HDD (fo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> Triple15_: Am besten stellst Du ein konkrete Frage. (und nein - ich habe davon keinen blassen Schimmer ;-)
<jokrebel> was Dein link aber mit Kubuntu zu tun haben soll habe ich nicht verstanden.
<Triple15_> den punkt 12  12. You should see now new HDD device on petitboot, /dev/ps3dd.
<Triple15_> bekomme ich nicht hin
<bazZzti> Moin, ich bin auf der suche nach einem tool das mir unkompliziert auswertet welches wlan gerät wann warum getrennt wurde. eventuell soetwas wie ein analyzer. hat jemand nen tip?
<jokrebel> bazZzti: Kannst Du das nicht einfach in Deinem WLAN-Router-Protokoll auslesen?
<bazZzti> klingt einfach das stimmt. das wäre halt das protokoll von der fritzbox
<jokrebel> bazZzti: Auch noch ne Fritzbox. Da kann man sich doch im Protokoll sogar nur die WLAN-Sachen anzeigen lassen.
<bazZzti> ich wollte es unabhängig der fritzbox analysieren jokrebel
<jokrebel> bazZzti: Und woher sollte Client-X etwas über die WLAN-Verbindung von Client-Y wissen? (Außer eben bei der "Zentrale" nachschaun/-fragen)
<mirage_> Hallo, ich habe kleine Schwierigkeiten bei der Nvidia-Treiberinstallation. Vielleicht mag mir hier jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> mirage_: Am besten genauere Beschreibungen der Schwierigkeiten liefern, dann könnte sich vielleicht auch jemand finden. Pauschal wir da niemand "ja" sagen.
<mirage_> ok, danke erst einmal für die Antwort. Ich bekomme einige Fehlermeldungen bei der Installation und daran scheitert diese auch. Einen Moment bitte, ich werde diese jetzt hier eintippen.
<subz3r0> !paste > mirage_ 
<kubine> mirage_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<mirage_> paste:416507:Nvidia Fehler
<mirage_> ich denke das ging schief -.-
<mirage_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416507/
<kubine> Title: Nvidia Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mirage_> es hat geklappt.
<mirage_> habt ihr vielleicht einen Lösungsvorschlag?
<jokrebel> mirage_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia kennst Du bereits?
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Was steht denn in erwähnter Logdatei drin?
<mirage_> jokrebel_ nein das kannte ich nocht nicht, danke für den Link. Nun weiß ich endlich was mit nouveau gemeint ist.
<mirage_> Hier das Logfile : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416512/
<kubine> Title: Nvidia Log File › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Neustart schon gemacht?
<mirage_> Ja habe ich. Ich sitze weiterhin an dem selben Rechner
<dadrc> hmmhm
<dadrc> Was sagt denn lsmod?
<mirage_> Ich würde gerne verstehen warum der Nvidia Treiber mit dem Kernel Driver nicht zurecht kommt. Muss ich vielleicht zuerst die nouveau driver deinstallieren? Geht das überhaupt?
<dadrc> Geht schon, ist aber eigentlich nicht nötig
<dadrc> Und naja, 2 Treiber für eine Grafikkarte gleichzeitig geht halt nicht.
<mirage_> Das verstehe ich.
<dadrc> Der Nvidia-Treiber versucht, den nouveau zu deaktiveren
<dadrc> Das geht aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen schief, deshalb wird nouveau geladen und der Nvidia-Treiber kommt nicht dran
<mirage_> Als ich meine HD6950 noch nutzte war es etwas simpler mit der Treiberinstallation
<dadrc> Normalerweise klappt das mit den nvidia-Treibern problemlos.
<mirage_> Wie kann ich Informationen über den lsmod erhalten um es euch zu posten?
<dadrc> `lsmod` eingeben :)
<mirage_> ok, das habe ich geschafft ^^ wie kann ich es euch nun posten?
<dadrc> Am einfachsten wahrscheinlich: `lsmod | pastebinit`
<dadrc> Das packt das direkt in einen Pastebin und gibt dir den Link
<dadrc> pastebinit musst du eventuell installieren, das Paket heißt auch pastebinit
<mirage_> Ja ich bin gerade dabei :)
<mirage_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6269290/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> mirage_, moment, wie genau willst du eigentlich gerade den nvidia-treiber installieren?
<mirage_> nach dieser Anleitung hier http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/install-upgrade-nvidia-driver-325-15-in-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<kubine> Title: Install / Upgrade Nvidia Driver 325.15 in Ubuntu and Linux Mint | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<dadrc> Ohje. Wieso?
<mirage_> Ich habe auch eine Anleitung auf youtube gefunden von " The RegRunner " den kennt ihr bestimmt. Damit hat es aber auch nicht geklappt.
<dadrc> Also, Ubuntu bringt sinnvoll funktionierende Nvidia-Treiber mit.
<dadrc> Kann man einfach aktivieren, dann funktionieren die.
<dadrc> Oder brauchst du unbedingt die 325?
<mirage_> Lehre mich bitte wie ich das mache :)
<mirage_> Nein nicht unbedingt. Ich habe auf der Nvidia Hp den Aktuellsten Treiber geladen und damit probiert diesen ans laufen zu kriegen.
<dadrc> Dann kann ich davon nur abraten
<subz3r0> mirage_: es gibt selten einen grund bei einem linuxsystem den grafiktreiber per hand zu installieren. Hier fällt es meistens flach, dass man wie unter Windows immer den aktuellsten Treiber für die Graka benötigt.
<dadrc> Manuelles Installieren der Treiber ist nur Gefrickel.
<dadrc> mirage_, einfach in den "Software-Quellen" im letzten Tab den nvidia-Treiber auswählen
<subz3r0> dadrc: kommen da nicht auch immer wieder probleme dann mit nem neuen kernelupdate?
<dadrc> subz3r0, weiß nicht, ob da dkms mit funktioniert.
<dadrc> Kann aber gut sein, dass das nicht so ist.
<dadrc> mirage_, wichtig: Vorher alle Änderungen, die du nach der oder einer anderen Anleitung durchgeführt hast, wieder rückgängig machen.
<subz3r0> hatte früher mal damit probleme gehabt. aber schon paar jahre nicht mehr dran rumgefrickelt. musste damals jedes mal den Graka-Treiber neu drüberbüǵeln
<mirage_> wieso werden z.B von Nvidia Treiber angeboten, wenn die Treiber bei Ubuntu doch ausreichen.
<mirage_> Kann man auch mit den Ubuntu Treibern 3D Performance erzielen?
<subz3r0> Da musst Du das Changelog bemühungen und schauen was geändert wurde
<subz3r0> Ja kann man. Auch Bluray und Co sollten ohne Probleme laufen
<subz3r0> "bemühen"
<mirage_> Vielen Dank für die vielen Informationen :) ihr habt mich einiges gelehrt.
<mirage_> Vielen Dank nochmals, einen angenehmen Sonntag wünsche ich auch. bb
<talsamon__> Ist schon seltsam , der Treiber von Nvidia den ich auf 13.04 verwendet hab, hat die selbe versions-nummer wie der aus dem Repo von 13.10 , ersterer workt nicht ,zweiterer schon...auch wenn sie die selber nummer, das können nicht diesselben treiber sein....aus dem Handbuch "Verwirre den Kunden"
<AOo8> hallo, wie lautet der pfad in einen Ordner? cd  /home/user/Desktop/Ordner ???? - versuchemich gerade mit juopunutbear...
<AOo8> hallo, kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?
<koegs> AOo8: einen pfad gibt man einfach mit /pfad/zu/deinem/ordner an
<koegs> ohne cd, mit "cd" wechselt du in diesen ordner
<AOo8> Ah, vielen dank.. ich kriege immer die Fehlermeldung No such File or directory
<k1l> AOo8: kommando /pfad/zur/datei.   also hier wäre das "cd /home/k1l/Downloads"  das würde dann in den Downloads ordner wechseln.
<AOo8> probiere es gerade noch mal...
<k1l> AOo8: denk auch dran, dass du mit doppeltem "tab" drücken (die taste links neben dem Q) auch die ordner vervollsändigen lassen kannst. und denk an die Groß und Klein schreibung. die ist wichtig bei linux
<AOo8> sorry, bin eventuell zu blöd :) -- Der Ordner in den ich rein möchte ist auf dem Desktop und heisst Unlim, das wäre dann /home/"user"/Desktop/Unlim - richtig?
<k1l> jo
<k1l> schreib mal ein "/hom" und drück dann 2mal auf tab. dann gibst du den anfang deines nutzer an und drückst wieder tab. etc etc 
<AOo8> k1l : funktioniert aber nicht. .. Ok mache ich. moment
<AOo8> Ha, zu geil! der Pfad ist /home/ubuntu/... 
<AOo8> Top! vielen Dank
<AOo8> bei dem Pfad stand als Ergebnis : ... is a directory. 
<AOo8> dann soll ich weitere Befehle eingeben, dann steht da chmod can not access
<AOo8> wtf
<koegs> !einsteiger > AOo8 
<kubine> AOo8: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<koegs> vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal grundsätzlich einlesen wie ubuntu/linux funtioniert
<AOo8> ok, dann schaue ich mal da... 
<AOo8> für Grundsätzliches einlesen habe ich heute aber keine Zeit und würde trotzdem gern zu einem Ergebniss kommen. Außerdem ist das Thema sehr komplex, für mich jedenfalls
<AOo8> Danke trozdem...
<k1l> ich weiß ja noch nicht mal was er da überhaupt macht
<koegs> irgend eine software für android-handys anscheinend, aber darauf wollte ich gar nicht erst eingehen ;-)
<k1l> jo, htc unlock krams
<spY|da> k1l, will nen s-off machen :D 
<spY|da> hab ich das richtig gelesen? 
<k1l> spY|da: ich nicht, aber der user von eben anscheinend
<NTQ> Hm... Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt. Wenn ich mit fsck eine NTFS-Platte scannen will, dann krieg ich nur die Meldung, dass er fsck.ntfs nicht gefunden hat. Allerdings gibt es das auch in keinem Paket. Ist da irgendwas inkonsistent? (Ubuntu GNOME 13.04)
<sdx23> NTQ: ntfsprogs hat das.
<bekks> NTQ: du brauchst ein Windows, um einen Dateisystemcheck auf NTFS zu machen.
<subz3r0> um chkdsk wirst du wohl nicht herumkommen
<NTQ> na gut, auch kein problem. muss nur mal VirtualBox OSE wieder installieren.
<bekks> Es gibt kein OSE mehr.
<bekks> Installier das offizielle vbox Paket von www.virtualbox.org
<NTQ> also geht USB2.0-Support auch mit dem normalen?
<NTQ> ah, okay. das hatte ich eh vor das von da zu laden.
<bekks> Das steht im Handbuch ;)
<bekks> Es gibt nichts anderes als "das normale" seit Version 4.
<bekks> USB Support ist im Extension Pack enthalten.
<NTQ> jup, ebenfalls schon geladen ;)
<bekks> Vor Version 4 gab es in der OSE Version auch keinen USB Support.
<NTQ> hm... okay. na dann. hatte mein xp schon länger nicht mehr hochgefahren und nur selten usb gebraucht.
<NTQ> z.B. für den AVRISPmkII
<NTQ> Hm... Wie schaffe ich's jetzt nochmal, dass ich meine USB-Geräte, in dem Fall eine USB-HDD, in der VM nutzen kann? Gasterweiterung ist installiert. Kann's sein, dass mein Nutzer noch in die Gruppe vbox oder so muss? 
<NTQ> vboxusers mein ich
<subz3r0> jo
<subz3r0> und halt in vbox natürlich durchreichen das gerät
<NTQ> da kann man ja solche Filter erstellen. Muss ich dann mindestens einen für alles erstellen oder brauch ich da eigentlich nichts ändern?
<NTQ> Na bis gleich. Muss mal neustarten
<bekks> Man braucht nicht mal einen Filter...
<bekks> Und die Guest Additions sind irrelevant für USB.
<yenal> hi, ich hab nen kleines problem mit lubuntu 13.10 ...standardmäßig richtet ubuntu ja einen Ordner namens "Öffentlich" unter home ein..wenn ich nun versuche den Ordner mit samba freizugeben (benutze dafür system-config-samba) wird der odner beim zugriff nicht richtig eingebunden.. unter Netzwerk zeigt er den Ordner "Öffentlich" zwar an bindet ihn aber falsch ein als "%C3%96ffentlich" was natürlich fehl schlägt
<yenal> in der smb.conf hab ic: dos charset = 850    unix charset = UTF-8  display charset = UTF-8  eingetragen
<yenal> hat jmd ne idee?
<NTQ> subz3r0: So, alles fertig jetzt. Datenrettung erfolgreich. :D
<NTQ> cu
<subz3r0> nice. cu :)
<jokrebel> yenal: Wieso Umlaute nutzen wenn es auch ohne geht? Ich hab hier keinen "Öffentlich" hab mir für sowas einen "Austausch" angelegt was keinerlei Probleme macht.
<yenal> also den Ordner gibt es eigentlich in jeder Ubuntu Distro (ist mir sowohl in KDE, LXDE, Gnome & Unity aufgefallen die ich bisher über Live-CD installiert habe) ... könnte den natürlich einfach in Public umbenennen aber bei Deutscher Sprache wird es früher oder später mal nen Umlaut geben..das muss samba doch irgendwie hinkriegen
<jokrebel> yenal: Trotzdem ist es ein Paradebeispiel warum man gerade in gemischten Netzwerken besser auf Umlaute und Sonderzeichen verzichten sollte.
<yenal> ja aber das problem mit den umlauten habe ich erst jetzt bei lubuntu mit kde und dem rest hats geklappt..also liegt es vielleicht an pcmanfm?
<jokrebel> yenal: Irgend etwas hat halt mit dem Umlaut ein Problem (wenn auch bei Dir grad erst neuerdings). Du kannst jetzt natürlich Energie reinstecken um rauszufinden warum. Vermeiden wär der einfachere, schneller und langfristigere Weg, meiner Meinung nach. 
<yenal> okay
<NTQ> Okay, ich wollte gerade Saucy installieren und er ist auch fast fertig geworden. Er konnte nur Grub nicht installieren. Weder auf meiner HDD, noch auf meiner SSD.
<NTQ> Dann hab ich wieder 13.04 von der anderen PLatte gestartet und hab die neu installierte root-Partition geöffnet. jetzt gibt es da ein Verzeichnis namens "@", was die eigentliche root-Partition enthält. Das ist irgendwie merkrwürdig
<ppq> das riecht nach btrfs
<NTQ> Es ist auch das erste mal, dass ich root auf btrfs formatiert habe.
<NTQ> Ah, okay. ^^ Das problem ist also bekannt? Na dann nehme ich vielleicht doch lieber wieder ext4 ;)
<ppq> nene, das mit @ kommt halt vom subvolume konzept
<ppq> das ist an sich kein problem
<NTQ> Hm... Ich hab gerade einen Artikel bei ubuntuusers gefunden. Mal schauen, was da steht. Ich hab nicht damit gerechnet, dass btrfs eine Sonderbehandelt braucht.
<NTQ> Ohje. Damit schlag ich mich ein anderes mal mit rum. ;) Dann doch lieber wieder ext4
<jokrebel> Ist das nicht eh immer noch beta?
<NTQ> jokrebel: Laut uu-wiki kann es ab 13.04 auch für Produktivsysteme genutzt werden, obwohl es noch weiter entwickelt wird. Daher dachte ich ein Versuch kann ja nicht schaden.
<NTQ> na gut. auf geht's. bin wieder off
<OlMightyG> hallo Leute! ich möchte ein backupscript (wahrscheinlich rsync) bei bzw. vor jedem herunterfahren automatisch ausführen. wie bekomme ich das hin?
<dreamon> Wie gibt man französische Sonderzeichen ein? gibts da einen trick.. 
<OlMightyG> dreamon: Ich glaube du musst zunächst das Tastaturlayout wechseln, damit du die Akzenttasten aktivierst
<Fuchs> dreamon: compose Taste 
<Fuchs> oder ein vernuenftiges Keyboardlayout wie de_CH 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen
<kubine> Title: Sonderzeichen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Bitte was ist die compose Taste?
<Fuchs> dreamon: steht in dem Artikel, ich empfehle, dass Du eine einrichtest
<jokrebel> dreamon: âlsò sówâs in der Ârt geht auch hervorragend mit Deutschem Layout, falls Du dies meinst.
<Fuchs> dreamon: damit kannst Du aus mehreren Zeichen ein einzelnes schreiben, z.B. ist <3 dann ♥  oder eben e ` ein è
<OlMightyG> Ich konkretisiere meine Frage von vorhin noch mal: Ich würde mein Backupscript als symlink in rc0.d packen. Wie sorge ich dafür, dass es ausgeführt wird, bevor das Netzwerk nicht mehr verfügbar ist? Bekomme ich es hin, dass es eine visuelle Ausgabe gibt?
<dreamon> Fuchs, jokrebel -> Danke. Der Wiki ist Super! danke
<PBeck> OlMightyG: wieso kein anacrond? und mit zentity bekommst ne gui für die bash
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zenity
<kubine> Title: Zenity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_iron> weiss jemand wie man mit dem pdfedit einen text in eine tabelle einfügen kann
<stev96> leider nein
<OlMightyG> hab mir grad anacron angesehen. Kann ich es so konfigurieren, dass ein job beim herunterfahren ausgeführt wird?
<stev96> denke schon müsste eig. gehen was für einen job meinst du?
<OlMightyG> es soll ein backupscript ausgführt werden
<Cliff123> OlMightyG: Glaube nicht, dass das beim Herunterfahren geht.
<PBeck> _iron: was machst du genau?
<PBeck> OlMightyG: wieso nicht einmal am tag?
<_iron> PBeck: ich habe eine pdf die einen stundenplan enthält
<PBeck> _iron: mit formularfeldern?
<_iron> PBeck: nope ist nur eine Tabelle enthalten
<OlMightyG> es geht um ein backup des emailordners. da wäre es schön, wenn man quasi den aktuellsten stand am ende des arbeitstages sichert.
<PBeck> _iron: und was möchtest du genau machen?
<_iron> PBeck: ich will etwas in die Tabelle einfügen
<_iron> PBeck: einen schriftsatz
<Cliff123> OlMightyG: 
<Cliff123> hilft das?
<Cliff123> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/eigenes-skript-beim-herunterfahren-ausfuehren/#post-2096970
<kubine> Title: Eigenes Skript beim herunterfahren ausführen › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Cliff123> oder das
<Cliff123> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/57241/skript-als-user-vor-shutdown-ausf%C3%BChren.html
<kubine> Title: [gelöst] Skript als user vor shutdown ausführen - GNOME-Forum - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<Cliff123> also... -> Google benutzen ;)
<Cliff123> bit anacron geht es aber nicht
<OlMightyG> Cliff123: das habe ich anfangs auch in betracht gezogen. wie gewährleiste ich, dass das script vor beendigung der netzwerkverbindung und der mounts ausgeführt wird?
<PBeck> _iron: pdf eignen sich nicht wirklich zum bearbeiten, wenn pdfedit (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDFedit) das nicht kann, nachbauen oder rohformat anfordern
<kubine> Title: PDFedit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<OlMightyG> ah ok.. S01 ist der knackepunkt, danke ;)
<Cliff123> ich würde es trotzdem beim systemstart machen :D
<_iron> PBeck: kk thx
<OlMightyG> Cliff123: wieso?
<Cliff123> und da kann ich dir luckybackup empfehlen
<Cliff123> http://luckybackup.sourceforge.net/
<kubine> Title: luckyBackup - backup and sync utility (at luckybackup.sourceforge.net)
<Cliff123> ist ein schönes rsync frontend
<OlMightyG> Cliff123: das ganze soll "unsichtbar" für die angestellten ablaufen
<Cliff123> weil das backup dir den shutdown verhindern kann, wenn etwas schief geht?
<Cliff123> ja, das tut es auch mit lucky backup
<Cliff123> das schreibt dir die rsync scripte und schreibt sie in cron
<Cliff123> aber geht eben nicht beim shutdown
<OlMightyG> hmm.. ich teste beides mal. danke!
<PBeck> OlMightyG: kannst es womöglich auch in den loginmanager integrieren
<OlMightyG> PBeck: wie das?
<PBeck> OlMightyG: lightdm kann bei abmeldung ein skript ausführen, geht wohl auch beim herunterfahren - müsstest mal schauen
<OlMightyG> ok, danke!
<PBeck> OlMightyG: oder es kann direkt vom desktop environment gemacht werden
<PBeck> OlMightyG: wenns user spezifisch ist, wohl besser
<OlMightyG> spricht etwas gegen rc0-einträge?
<OlMightyG> wär nur ein user..
<PBeck> kann ich dir nicht sagen
<OlMightyG> :)
<OlMightyG> also die rc0 methode und displaymanager methode scheint lt. foreneinträgen nicht zu funktionieren
<OlMightyG> ich denke ich nehme dann vorerst mit anacron vorlieb...
<Cliff123> ist ja eigentlich auch kein unterschied ob du das backup beim shutdown machst. Oder beim boot.
<Cliff123> außer, dass eben ein anderes Datum auf dem Backup steht xD
<OlMightyG> luckybackup macht ja cronjobs... anacron hat wahrscheinlich eine andere guimöglichkeit, oder?
<Cliff123> ich kann "@ reboot" angeben bei lucky backup
<Cliff123> und das ist doch irgendwie anacron ^^
<OlMightyG> stimmt hehe
<OlMightyG> ich hab hier wieder 100 tabs offen und bin etwas verwirrt haha
<jokrebel> Wenn ich mehr als 50 Tabs offen hätte wär ich auch verwirrt.
<Cliff123> ist beim planen der Backups übrigens mehr als ungeschickt ;)
<OlMightyG> :D
<OlMightyG> ich plane ja nur eines hehe
<DPITTI> hallo kann mir jemand sagen ob es mit den Medibuntu Server Probleme gibt bzw wann der für Saucy zu Verfügung steht? Habe alles Richtig installiert Schlüssel etc was halt dazu gehört.Jetzt steht das die Medibuntu Datei nich Herunter Geladen werden können und alte Benzutzt werden. Habe eben Grade von 13,04 auf 13,10 ein Upgrade beedet was auch Geklappt hat.
<k1l_> medibuntu ist tot
<k1l_> DPITTI: siehe http://www.medibuntu.org/
<kubine> Title: Medibuntu :: Multimedia, Entertainment & Distractions In Ubuntu (at www.medibuntu.org)
<DPITTI> Ok danke euch. Dann werde ich das Medibuntu ppa mal aus den Paket Quellen machen.WAs passiert mit der installierten Medibuntu Software kann ich die drauf lassen auf mein System?
<DPITTI> ich meinte weil es ja so keine Updates mehr dafür gibt.
<ErnstEmine> Guten Abend... 
<ErnstEmine> ich suche ein wenig Hilfe, nachdem ich mich nun gefühlte 100 jahre mit der installation geplagt habe (meine programier-fähigkeiten lassen viel zu wünschen übrig). Kann mir jemand dabei helfen, mein smartphone (samsung galaxy gt-i91000) auf ubuntu zu trimmen? hab das teil zum geburtstag geschenkt bekommen und bin nun seit einer woche überfordert.
<bekks> MAn muss keine einzige Zeile programmieren können um Ubuntu zu installieren.
<ErnstEmine> die aleitungen, die ich im netz fand, sind leider alle auf englisch und das funtz alles nicht mal mit nem überstezer tool..
<bekks> Und was bedeutet "mein Smartphone auf Ubuntu trimmen"? Was willst du wirklich tun?
<ErnstEmine> ich möchte gerne das ubuntu touch (auch wenn es in der betha version ist9 auf mein dingends drauf bekommen :)
<ErnstEmine> falls das geht.. und falls gescheite köpfe hier zeit und muse dazu haben
<ErnstEmine> bekks, aber man muss WISSEN was man im terminal einzugeben hat. copy and paste hat leider nichts gebracht, das ding sieht immer noch so aus, wie ich es bekommen hab. voll mit google apps und andere werbung. 
<k1l> ErnstEmine: sei dir bewusst, dass das nicht "fertig" ist. das ubuntu-touch ist nur für nexus geräte freigegeben und auch da noch nciht wirklich für den alltag die eierlegende wollmilchsau
<ErnstEmine> bin ich mir.  ich nehme das risiko in kauf.... also, zumindest würde ich das gerne...mit euerer hilfe :)
<k1l> ErnstEmine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100  da ist die anleitung kurz und knapp. installiere dir cyanogenmod 10.1 (da sollte es genug duetsche anleitungen geben). wenn du das hast lad dir dort die verlinkten beiden .zips runter und flash diese in der recovery
<kubine> Title: Touch/Devices/i9100 - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ErnstEmine> ich les, versuch und dann komm ich wieder her... moment
<k1l> ErnstEmine: http://www.android-hilfe.de/samsung-galaxy-s2-i9100-forum/388893-anleitung-4-2-2-jellybean-cyanogenmod-10-1-flashen.html  das z.b.
<kubine> Title: [Anleitung][4.2.2][JellyBean] CyanogenMod 10.1 flashen - Android-Hilfe.de (at www.android-hilfe.de)
<ErnstEmine> ich glaub, das scheitert schon daran, dass ich n och nicht mal (richtig) weiß, wie auf dem ding irgendwas zu installieren geht...oder zu "flashen"... ein buch mit sieben siegeln
<ErnstEmine> im ernst, außer die suchfunktion zu benutzen, keine weitere hinweise?
<k1l> ErnstEmine: mal abgesehen davon, dass das hier den support rahmen etwas sprengt, ist das nicht ganz ohne und im schlimmsten fall machst du dein gerät unbrauchbar. ich würde dir raten in das thema einzuarbeiten.
<ErnstEmine> das ding ist für mich auch so unbrauchbar, abgesehen davon, dass es vollkommen idiotisch ist, einer person, wie mir ein ähnliches gerät zu schenken... das risiko gehe ich ein, weil ich ...auch wenn ich "terminal"-isch nicht sprechen kann, ubuntu einfach liebe
<k1l> ErnstEmine: das hat mit terminal kram nichts zu tun. das ist bisher keine einfache lösung wie: cd einlegen. ok drücken, fertig. sondern das ist ein technischer vorgang bei dem viel schief gehen kann. und das endprodukt ist sicher auch nicht das, was du dir erhoffst, wenn ud mit android auch nicht zurecht kommst
<ErnstEmine> i try to install that... mal sehen, wie weit ich komme. bisher scheitert es schon am punkt eins... weil ich einfach kein plan hab, wie man auf dem teil überhaupt irgend etwas macht. ich hatte es einen tag lang und schon konnte ich nicht mehr telefonieren, weil ich meine kontakte rübergezogen hab. woraufhin alles weg war... und nun ist seit mehr als 7 tage der kampf angesagt, ich willein anderes OS, ohne google play und stuff d
<spY|da> ErnstEmine, da wirds mit Ubuntu aufm Telefon nicht einfacher sondern komplizierter wie die k1l schon sagte 
<ErnstEmine> nicht sehr motivierend
<spY|da> wir sind nicht zum motivieren da
<ErnstEmine> damit könnte ich aber zumindest die blöden anderen apps wegschaffen. und was ich in den video um  ubuntu touch gesehen habe reizt mich mehr als genug. mehr brauche ich auch nicht
<ErnstEmine> letztendlich soll es nur telefonieren und neben her einen mp3 player ersetzten
<k1l> ErnstEmine: deine anforderungen passen leider nicht zu deinen fähigkeiten, fürchte ich. wie gesagt "einfach mal eben drauf flashen" ist ohne vorbereitung nicht möglich
<k1l> ErnstEmine: versuch erstmal cm10.1 auf dein gerät zu bekommen. eine anleitung habe ich dir ja gegeben. evtl kannst du auch bei  dem forum dort weitere detailierte hilfe bekommen (ich habe dein gerät nicht).
<k1l> ErnstEmine: wenn das geklappt hat, dann ist das installieren von ubuntu-touch kein großer schritt mehr.
<ErnstEmine> ich bin schon "dabei" :) danke... k1l
<spY|da> k1l, die anleitung ist veraltet http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/I9100_Info ist die richtige anleitung
<kubine> Title: Information: Samsung Galaxy S II ("i9100") – CyanogenMod (at wiki.cyanogenmod.org)
<k1l> spY|da: 10.1 wird da gebraucht. und englisch war auch nicht erste wahl
<ErnstEmine> ich werd nicht mehr... um das eine zu installieren, muss ich erstmal irgend ein odin tool installieren und. äh.. gibts hier sowas wie eine smartphone-selbsthilfegruppe-channel?
<ErnstEmine> yo...warum fragen stellen, die man sich selbst beantworten kann -.--
<k1l> ErnstEmine: wie gesagt, ich habe dir einen link zu einem forum gegeben, wo die anleitung erklärt wird. bei fragen dazu am besten in dem forum melden.
<ErnstEmine> k1l, danke schön...ich versuch mein aller-aller-bestes
<ErnstEmine> ich komm nicht voran...wahrscheinlich brauche ich erstmal einen crash.kurs in sachen smart phones... hab kein' blassen, was man da machen soll. komme morgen nach der arbeit noch mal... wenns dann nicht klappt, verhöckere ich das ding bei ebay
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-13
<disse_> hey Leute, wie messe ich am besten den Traffic, der über Port 22 geht?
<disse_> iptraf geht nicht, weil es kein ssh versteht und misst
<disse_> tshark von wireshark schmiert ständig ab
<blaubarschbube> hallo. ich habe mit adduser einen user angelegt und dabei --shell /bin/false angegeben. wenn ich nun einen shell setzen will, reicht es, die /etc/passwd zu editieren?
<sash> blaubarschbube: chsh -s /bin/bash username
<Fuchs> blaubarschbube: ja, aber nimm chsh dafuer, oder usermod 
<sash> blaubarschbube: Mit sudo dann.
<rubberduk> wo steckt mehrjungfraumann?
<rubberduk> -h+e
 * Loetmichel hat grade drei radios geliefert bekommen... *HAAACH sind die niedlich* und klingen erstaunlich gut. *akku lad* -> http://www.cyrom.org/palbum/main.php?g2_itemId=15338 http://www.ebay.de/itm/271611608222 ;-9
<kubine> Title: radio (at www.cyrom.org)
<Loetmichel> ups, sorry, falscher channel
<artisticMink> Guten Morgen, ist es möglich einen Nutzer in seinem Home Verzeichnis einzusperren (via restricted shell) und ihm trotzdem die Möglichkeit zu geben einzelne Dienste neu zu starten? (Apache2, mysq)l 
<stevieh> spontan würde ich sagen, nicht so einfach, aber da könntest es evtl. mit irgendwelchen Dateien (als Semaphoren) in dem Jail tricksen.
<artisticMink> stevieh: Danke.
<Steffi21> Huhu!
<Steffi21> wenn man bei Firefox und downthemall bei heruntergeladenen Dateien auf "Zielordner öffnen" geht, kommt seit dem Tahr-Update bei mir nicht mehr Thunar, sondern Nautilus
<Steffi21> Wieso ist das so und vor allem: Wie krieg ich den Thunar wieder???
<Fuchs> Steffi21: http://askubuntu.com/questions/267514/open-containing-folder-in-firefox-does-not-use-my-default-file-manager   sollte helfen
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - "Open containing folder" in Firefox does not use my default file manager - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Steffi21> Fuchs, ah danke!!!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache :) 
<Steffi21> Fuchs, system settings ist Einstellungen???
<koelner> Steffi21: Systemeinstellungen/Standard-Komponenten ( unter kubuntu )
<Steffi21> koelner, ich hab Xubuntu
<Steffi21> koelner, da ist eins mit "Bevorzugte Anwendungen"
<Steffi21> aber da war eh Thunar eingestellt... ich hab noch mal auf Nautilus umgestellt und neu gestartet und stell jetzt zurück auf Thunar
<koelner> Steffi21: bei xubuntu muss ich passen. 
<Steffi21> koelner, ist ja kein Problem, ich hab es ja schon
<Steffi21> ist nur die Frage ob es geklappt hat 
<Steffi21> hat es nicht <mift>
<Steffi21> ich deinstalliere einfach mal nautilus
<Steffi21> ERFOLG!!!1
<Steffi21> hä hä hä
<koelner> Steffi21: Mit Gewalt geht alles :-)
<minecraft_> hi all
<minecraft_> Ich bräuchte von jemanden Hilfe.Mein Laptop möchte nicht herunterfahren.Er bleibt im Bootmenü stehen und läd und läd
<testdr> bootmenü stehenbleiben? Was beim Start?
<minecraft_> ne beim herunterfahren
<testdr> welche version? Desktop?
<minecraft_> hatte das noch nicht.Wollte Xubuntu 14.04 für einen Freund auf den Laptop drauf machen.
<minecraft_> xubuntu 14.04
<testdr> was nun? Neuinstallation? Und gleich diesen Absturz?
<minecraft_> fange ich an hehe
<testdr> minecraft_: Du hast (ich rate) die Xubunut-14.04.1 ISO gebootet und die installiert - mit/ohne Netzwerk-Update?
<minecraft_> Habe WIndoof 7 gelöscht und Xubuntu 14.04 neu auf diesen Laptop installiert.Dann machte ich das update und musste natürlich neustarten.Jetzt ist wollte ich neusstarten er möchte auch herunterfahren und bleibt beim xubuntu logo stehen und läd sich tot.
<minecraft_> ich habe xubuntu mit netzwerk installiert
<testdr> minecraft_: ich sagte nicht umsonst: XUbuntu-14.04.1 -- die ältere 14.04 lädt etliches mehr an Updates - 
<bongleger> minecraft_: falls es noch geht, drueck mal <Esc> und schau mal, ob dann nicht etwas vielsagenderes kommt als das logo
<minecraft_> wie meinst das
<minecraft_> wenn der beim herunterfahren ist esc drücken?
<blaubarschbube> sash, Fuchs ok. danke
<LordNelloz> testdr: Hi, hab das gleiche Problem wie minecraft_ xubuntu 14.04.1 32 bit auf einem Dell Latitude 810 mit 1 GB RAM und Pentium M
<LordNelloz> Geht soweit alles aber beim Runterfahren bleibt er im "Splash-Screen" hängen und schaltet nicht ab
<jokrebel> LordNelloz: Auch bei "sudo halt" und "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<testdr> LordNelloz: auch hier, die genauen Hardwareinfos (Ausgaben von lspci, lsusb, lsb_release -a) in das pastebin packen und hier den Link dazu posten
<Steffi21> Huhu! Ich habe gerade gehört, wie die Festplatte in meinem Rechner runtergepowert hat.
<Steffi21> Wie kann das sein, wo doch gerade ein Transmission Download auf eben diese Festplatte läuft? (Das Betriebssystem ist auf einem SSD, nicht auf der Harddisk)
<testdr> LordNelloz: minecraft hat jetzt eine scheinbar funktionierende Installation indem er nicht automatisch Updates gleich installiert hat - nur die Installation von dem USB-Live-System ohne Netzwerk.
<dAnjou> Steffi21: gibt es dabei ein konkretes problem oder ist das nur eine frage aus neugier? weil sowas durch hören auszumachen, ist dann doch etwas unzuverlässig ;)
<Steffi21> dAnjou,  kein Problem aber ich hab ganz deutlich gehört, wie dieses Jaulen kam dass der Motor runterdreht
<Steffi21> aber mir ist grad eingefallen, dass da noch eine zweite Platte dranhängt, im USB-Dock
<testdr> LordNelloz: kannst ja schon mal schauen ob Deine hardware da gelistet ist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell
<kubine> Title: HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<LordNelloz> testdr: kubine: Also... Wiki negativ, fürs D800 steht da, man soll den Parallelport abschalten, sonst IRQ-Probleme. Das versuch ich grad mal.
<LordNelloz> Ansonsten http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420248/
<kubine> Title: Latitude 810 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LordNelloz> heisst übrigens D810, sorry
<LordNelloz> jokrebel: Ja, auch mit "sudo shutdown -h now" bleibts hängen - das sich drehende Kreissegment dreht sich aber weiter
<jokrebel> LordNelloz: drehendes Kreissegment? Kenn ich nur von Windows
<testdr> alte Ubuntu-Version ? 12.04?
<testdr> LordNelloz: teste erst die Ubuntu-Live-Version (welche nimmst Du da), die muss sauber laufen inkl. shutdown/reboot - dann kommt erst der Install.
<LordNelloz> jokrebel: ist XUBUNTU 14.04.1
<jokrebel> LordNelloz: vielleicht hilft Dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren#Rechner-schaltet-sich-nicht-ab weiter
<kubine> Title: Herunterfahren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Steffi21> Huhu! Wie mache ich es, dass ein Script beim Booten immer automatisch ausgeführt wird unter Xubuntu?!
<Steffi21> Ich hab schon probiert, die Kommandos einfach in rc.local zu schreiben wie unter http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1913968 beschrieben aber sie werden nicht ausgeführt!
<kubine> Title: [xubuntu] run script at startup (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Steffi21> re
<Steffi21> Das Problem besteht fort, auch aus .xsessionrc heraus werden die Kommandos nicht ausgeführt!
<LordNelloz> Steffi21: das Skript ausführbar machen?
<Steffi21> hmmm
<LordNelloz> Steffi21: und den absoluten Pfad zum Skript in die rc.local schreiben
<Steffi21> #gleichmatesten
<Steffi21> LordNelloz, es geht immer noch nicht
<Steffi21> Ich halt's im Kopf nicht aus! Wieso ist denn jetzt Nautilus wieder da?!
<Hiege> huhu
<FoxWinger> Servus. Ich hätt da mal ne kleine frage. Ich greife öfter per Putty auf meinen Server zu auf dem Ubuntu 6.0 läuft und wollte fragen, ob ich auch in Putty irgendwie zwischen den laufenden Konsolen wechseln kann, wie ich das auch Lokal am Server machen kann
<Holgi> Hallo, habe eine Anfängerfrage. Habe Ubuntu 12.04.  Bisher konnte ich in der Unity-Oberfläche auf den Button "Persönlicher Ordner" drücken und erhielt die Möglichkeit, andere Partitionen einzuhängen. Diese Ebene scheint verschwunden und auch in "home" sehe ich keine Möglichkeit. Was ist passiert? Wie hänge ich andere partitionen ein?
<Fuchs> FoxWinger: 1) ist 6.0 Dein voller Ernst?   2) Du willst tmux oder screen
<testdr> FoxWinger: dazu nimmt man meist tools wie screen (und ähnliches für multisession consolen)
<FoxWinger> screen muss ich dann zusätzlich installieren nehm ich an?
<testdr> FoxWinger: ja - auf dem Ziel, dem Server
<LordNelloz> Steffi21: Hm, also ich hab in der rc.local eine Zeile 'mount /bla/blubb' VOR der Zeile exit 0 eingefügt ud das klappt...
<LordNelloz> jokrebel: testdr: danke, alles probiert - kein Erfolg :-( mit ESC kommen Infos, bleibt bei "* Will now halt" stehen
<testdr> und schon wieder weg --?
<Hiege> gute n8
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-14
<Findaaa> kann mir einer sagen wie ich mein firefox auf deutsch umstellen kann, über die normalen einstellungen tut sich nix
<nagetier> Findaaa, moin,  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Installation#Deutsches-Sprachpaket-installieren
<kubine> Title: Installation › Firefox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<server123picknoc> einen eigenen root-server im internet zu haben ist ein risiko und nur was für echte profis, deswegen gibts doch nur eine möglichkeit sich abzusichern, das wäre ein anonymer rootserver, habe ich recht ?
<dadrc> Das ist den Crackern ziemlich egal, ob das Ding anonym ist oder nicht
<server123picknoc> es geht aber hier um die haftung die durch einen eigenen server entstehen können, nicht um die vorteile eines hackers
<server123picknoc> oder gibt es dafür eine it-haftpflichtversicherung ? kennt jemand sowas ? bringt das was ?
<server123picknoc> hat denn hier niemand eine antwort dafür?
<ppq> ich verstehe dein problem nicht
<ppq> wenn du dir nicht zutraust, einen server zu administrieren, dann mach das erstmal im trockendock - in deinem LAN
<ppq> mal davon abgesehen, dass das hier ziemlich off-topic ist.
<server123picknoc> es war nur eine einfache frage
<ppq> komm sonst mal rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ppq> da ist auch mehr los ;)
<server123picknoc> aha ok
<atlantis> hallo
<atlantis> niemand aktiv?
<dadrc> einfach fragen
<atlantis> hab hier ne externe Platte - leider werden einige dateien nicht angezeigt weil sie Umlaute enthalten
<atlantis> wie änder ich das
<atlantis> ?
<geser> welches Dateisystem ist auf der externne Platte?
<atlantis> ich hab schon mit convmv versucht den Zeichensatz von Iso nach UTF zu ändern
<atlantis> leider ohne erfolg
<atlantis> ext4
<leszek> atlantis: das sollte normalerweise nicht der fall sein. Selbst wenn die zeichenkodierung falsch wäre müsste er grundsätzlich dateien anzeigen
<atlantis> leider nicht
<atlantis> thunar zeigt nix an - im terminal sehe ich die dateien aber
<leszek> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies an der zeichenkodierung liegt
<atlantis> woran könnte es noch liegen?
<leszek> vielleicht ein bug in thunar
<leszek> du kannst ja mal pcmanfm ausprobieren
<atlantis> hmm
<atlantis> die Dateien mit umlauten sind blau nicht grün dargestellt .. was bedeutet das im terminal?
<dadrc> das sind nur zugriffsrechte
<atlantis> ?!
<atlantis> hmm ok
<atlantis> oh
<atlantis> ls -l  gibt mir komische rückgaben...
<atlantis> -????????? ? ?    ?            ?            ? Udo Jürgens - Ich war noch niemals in New York.mp3
<atlantis> wie bieg ich das wieder gerade?
<dadrc> Schick mal fsck drüber
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck#Pruefung-in-der-Konsole
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<atlantis> ups... was passiert wenn man ein ext 3 laufwerk als ext4 mounted ?
<leszek> atlantis: nix
<atlantis> nix?
<atlantis> nix schlimmes, alles normal, nix - es geht nicht ?!
<atlantis> nix?!
<leszek> ich würde vermuten entweder es würde nicht mounten oder wenn es mountet meckert es über fehlende features und mountet dann normal und es passiert nix schlimmes
<dadrc> Joa, tragisch sollte das nicht sein
<leszek> ext ist ja wie der name schon sagt sehr modular aufgebaut bzw. mit erweiterungen
<leszek> fehlen halt ein paar ext4 features das wars dann aber schon
<atlantis> hmm
<atlantis> ok danke - ich korregier das mal alles lass fsck.ext3 drüber und schau dann nochmal
<andrk> guten tag :)
<andrk> eine frage zur ubuntu-minimal-installation: nach der installation, reicht es da "sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio" auszuführen um die gleiche sound-konfiguration wie unter einer ubuntu-voll-installation zu haben? oder muss noch an anderen "schrauben" gedreht werden?
<dadrc> andrk, sieht erstmal gut aus, würd ich so probieren
<Hiege> guten abend
<dreamon> Kumpel hat mir 12.10 gebracht. Kann man davon noch upgraden? 14.04 am Ende mal rauskommen
<Longbottom> dreamon: Wenn man es manuell macht, dann geht es vermutlich. Aber eine Neuinstallation von 14.04 ist garantiert schneller.
<dreamon> Hier steht quantal to oneiric is not support .. (update-manager)
<dreamon> Longbottom, Kann man 14.04 über 12.10 installieren, aber so das Home einfach übernommen wird?
<Longbottom> dreamon: Wenn /home eine eigene Partition ist, sollte das problemlos gehen.
<Longbottom> dreamon: Aber ein Backup möchte ich vorher empfehlen.
 * jokrebel bezweifelt das vorsichtig
<dasjoe> dreamon: du musst einzeln upgraden, also 12.10 → 13.04 → 13.10 → 14.04. Alternativ /home sichern und ne Neuinstallation vornehmen
<jokrebel> ...was wegen fehlender Quellen vermutlich nicht mehr so einfach klappen wird.
<dreamon> Longbottom, Ja, ich frag mich angenommen ich hab / und /home in zwei Partitionen.Und würde nur / als installationsort angeben.. würde er vermutlich die Homepartition ignorieren .. 
<dreamon> Ja ich installier mal neu.. glaube das 12.10 ist eine Sackgasse
<jokrebel> dreamon: Erzieh Deine "Bekannten" entlich zu vernünftiger Update-Politik
<Longbottom> dreamon: Ja, aber du kannst beim Installieren die /home Partition angeben. Musst nur darauf achten, dass er die nicht formatiert.
<dreamon> Longbottom, Ah nicht formatieren .. dann übernimmt er die alten Daten von Home.. Überschreibt er nicht irgendwelche Configs im Home?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich erzähl das jedesmal. Aber kaum ein paar Monate vergangen schon war wieder alles umsonst.
<Longbottom> dreamon: Soweit ich weiß überschreibt der nichts. Wenn, dann höchstens die Dateien, die du unter /etc/skel findest, aber auch das sollte er nicht tun.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Solche "Kandidaten" sollten aber zwingend auf LTS gehalten werden, was man in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung/Paketmanager problemlos festlegen kann.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hätte er nämlich noch 12.04 hättest Du alle Zeit der Welt (fast) für einen vernünftigen Upgrade-Plan bei dem Du ihm vorher noch jede Menge Zeit für Datensicherungen einräumen könntest!
<dreamon> Zu meinem Erstaunen lese ich gerade. Ubuntu 12.10 auf Version 14.04.1Lts aktualisieren. -> Dokument, Musik und andere persönliche Dateien bleiben bestehen. Installierte Anwendung bleiben --sofern dies möglich ist -- ebenfalls bestehen. Systemweite Einstellungen werden zurückgesetzt. Da war bei den < 14.04 noch nicht.
<dasjoe> jokrebel: doch, das wird funktionieren. Man muss nur old-releases benutzen
<dreamon> jokrebel, Kannst du mir sagen wo ich die Einstellung auf LTS-Beschränken finden kann?
<dasjoe> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<jokrebel> dreamon: In der Paketverwaltung bei Aktuallisierung gibts nen Punkt "Über neue Ubuntu-Versionen benachrichtigen" - da auf Langzeitunterstützung stellen.
<dreamon> dasjoe, Ey danke!
<jokrebel> dreamon: Oder gleich auf "niemals" wenn Du das besser selber "terminieren" und managen willst.
<dreamon> Weiß jemand wenn man eine 14.04 installiert auf was das Standardmäßig steht. auf LTS?
<dreamon> Auf meiner Kiste steht es auf LTS. Die andere wird gerade installiert. Kann nicht mehr nachschauen was es vorher war.
<Wabuo> Hey ho GnuCash wirft mir geraden ein Einstellungsfenster vor dessen Größe unveränderbar ist und "größer" als mein "Bildschirm" ist wie komme ich den jetzt an die nicht sichtbaren buttons? Das ganze tritt unter Gnome 3 auf ...
<jokrebel> Wabuo: Blöder Seitenkomentar: Bildschirmauflösung erhöhen?
<jokrebel> scnr
<Wabuo> jokrebel: ist schon die größte :P und kleiner schafft keine Abhilfe =(
<Longbottom> Wabuo: Mit Alt+Linke Maustaste kannst du das Fenster verschieben.
<Wabuo> Longbottom: wow nice danke
<Wabuo> frage zum Thema warum Programmiert man überhaupt Größen unveränderbare Fenster?
<[][4m|cO][]> is there 1 german guy that can help me with a translation in german? I did it, but i need some gramatik help..
<atlantis_> 4m whats up?
<atlantis_> [][4m|cO][], what u need help with?
<[][4m|cO][]> can i talk with u in pvt?
<[][4m|cO][]> atlantis_?
<Hiege> gut n8
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-15
<tobi_> ich bin gamer und habe kürzlich tor installiert. Jetzt hat mich n freund beim spiel geaddet und seid dem kann er es nicht mehr starten. geht auch nicht mehr seid meinem adden. ist n fremd bs. kann das sein? oder spinhne ich mir einen zurecht?
<k1l_> das klingt nach fremdOS support oder nach dem support von dem spiel
<tobi_> besteht aber ansich die möglichkeit das das was miteinander zu tun hat oder kann ich das gleich ausschließen?
<Fuchs> kannst Du ausschliessen, und Du willst trotzdem den Support von Deinem OS oder dem Spiel fragen. 
<k1l_> kommt auf das spiel und die fehlermeldung an
<Fuchs> das einzige, was passiert sein koennte, ist dass der exit node an Stelle Deiner normalen IP drin war. Aber das Spiel wird  1) kaum auf IP Adressen basieren, das waere bloedsinn 2) wenn, dann auch mit einer anderen umgehen koennen aber  3) frag deren Support. 
<tobi_> ich nutze ubuntu.er win 8.1.  hearthstone heißt das spiel. er kann seid dem er mich in seine f liste aufgenommen hat nicht mehr starten. ich dachte halt nur es KÖNNTE an mir liegen aber wenn das ausgeschlossen ist, ists ja gut.
<Fuchs> an Dir liegen koennte es theoretisch schon, an TOR eher nicht. Und nach wie vor: Fall fuer deren Support. 
<tobi_> danke 
<tobi_> und theoretisch? wie meinst du das?
<Hiege> huhu
<RDX400> servus ich habe leider ein problem. ich muss mein system reparieren und mache es über chroot. immer wenn ich diesen befehl eingebe : sudo mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf  wird es zu einer symbolischen verknüpfung auf nirgendwo. ich habe über das chroot system dann keine internetverbindung :(
<k1l> RDX400: hast du den kram vorher auch gemountet?
<RDX400> ja das habe ich
<RDX400> mein einziges problem ist nur, dass ich keine internetverbindung habe über chroot
<k1l> ja das brauchst du eigentlich auch gar nicht mit der resolv.conf
<k1l> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt ; sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev ;sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys ;sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc ;sudo cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab ; sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash  
<RDX400> k1l, ich werde die befehle nun mal durchgehen
<RDX400> k1l, leider bleibt es beim alten
<RDX400> unter chroot ping ich google an und jedes mal bekomme ich die meldung unknown host
<RDX400> k1l, ich habe es nun geschafft und du glaubst gar nicht woran es lag -.-
<k1l> RDX400: ah ok, woran lags?
<RDX400> k1l, ich habe zusätzlich /run/resolvconf/resov.conf gemountet und nochmals sudo mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf gemountet. somit kam auch keine meldung mehr,dass es eine symbolische verknüpfung auf nirgendwo existiert. ich danke dir vielmals für deine hilfe :D
<RDX400> k1l, ich werde nun mal meinen tower reparieren. bis dann :)
<Perzeus> hallo
<Perzeus> ich frage mich warum mein ubuntu immer noch eine ip adresse sucht  wenn ich ihm per befehl mittgeteilt habe das die adresse an eth0 192.168.178.22 
<Perzeus> immer noch nach einenm dhcp lease im netzwerk  sucht?
<k1l> weil der NM immernoch arbeitet?
<k1l> hast du das im NM eingestellt?
<Perzeus> nein
<k1l> oder in der /etc/network/interfaces
<Perzeus> wennn ich ueber die oberflaeche gehe und statt dhcp  manuel eingebe verschwindet bei mir das speichern :-(
<patricia_> auf meinem kubuntu 14.04 ist auf dem Desktop (oben links) der durchsichtige Rahmen inclusive Ordner verschwunden. Wie kriege ich das wieder eingeblendet?
<Ctwx> Nabend. Kann man nachträglich das Installationsziel von grub ändern? In /etc/default/grub scheint es nicht zu stehen.
<testdr> Ctwx: das Installationsziel von grub kann beim grub-install angegeben werden
<Ctwx> testdr: Das ärgerliche ist, ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung: „/usr/sbin/grub-setup: Warnung: Es wird versucht, GRUB auf einer nicht partitionierten Platte oder in eine Partition zu installieren. Das ist eine SCHLECHTE Idee..“
<testdr> Ctwx: normalerweise ist nach der Erstinstallation das nicht mehr nötig - d.h. es wird nur noch das grub-menü angepasst - d.h. aber auch die Frage nach dem Installationsziel wird bei der Erstinstallation entschieden, später ist es nicht mehr nötig
<Ctwx> testdr: leider doch, ich habe ein Debian/Ubuntu Dualbootsystem und Ubuntu überschreibt mein Debian-Grub :/
<testdr> Ctwx: was wird überschrieben?
<testdr> Ctwx: und wann?
<Ctwx> Mein Debian Boot, wenn ich unter Ubuntu z. B. ein Kernel-Update habe. Dann wird ja update-grub von apt wieder angesgroßen
<Ctwx> angestoßen*
<testdr> Ctwx: update-grub aktualisiert nur das grub-menü
<testdr> Ctwx: aber wenn es für grub selbst ein update gibt, z.B. von grub-1 auf eine grub-2 version, dann ist das natürlich der Fall
<Ctwx> Hmm... OK, dann habe ich vermutlich einen Fehler gemacht.
<testdr> Ctwx: was ist Dein boot-drive?
<Ctwx> /dev/sda
<testdr> Ctwx: wenn Du mehrere verschiedene Linux-Versionen installierst, dann entsteht das Problem, dass bei einem Kernel-Update ein grub-menü aktualisiert wirde, das nicht von der installierten grub-version benutzt wird - es sei denn man biegt das händisch um
<Sonja> hallo
<Ctwx> testdr: Ja und genau deshalb wollte ich auch dass sich Ubuntus grub nach /dev/sda3 installiert und höchstens da überschreibt. So lief es zuvor, jedoch  musste ich Ubuntu neuinstallieren und habe das beim Installieren nicht beachtet. :S
<testdr> ach so - Du wollstest "verschachtelte" grub-boots nutzen - d.h. die eine ruft die andere auf. Also ich versuch bei unterschiedlichen Versionen eine zentral zu halten, die dann aktualiesiert werden muss. Dabei ist es nützlich, wenn es eine Version (wie z.B. bei Ubuntu) ist, die vorhandene installierte Linux-Versionen erkennt und in dieses eine grub-menü einträgt. Nachteil, bei einem Update muss die extra aktualisiert werden, weil Änderung an anderen Dis
<holish> .
<testdr> Das ist aber einfach - dann kurz diese hauptversion booten und dort ein grub-update aufrufen und der neue Kernel von der anderen Distri ist eingetragen
<Sonja> wie sagt man auf deutsch "to raise a child" ?
<k1l> Sonja: ein Kind großziehen. aber für sowas haben wir #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder direkt #deutsch :)
<testdr> ein Kind aufziehen? Oder jemanden Verantwortung beibringen
<Ctwx> testdr: ok, das wird dann aber nicht mehr von Ubuntu beim Kernel-Update überschrieben, habe ich das richtig verstanden?
<testdr> Ctwx: der Kernel-Update aktualisiert nur das lokale grub-menu -- wenn das nicht das ist, was vom boot-grub geladen wird, dann muss die Änderung in dem anderen grub-Menü nachgetragen werden -- und wie gesagt, bei Ubuntu geht das fast automatisch, booten und manuell ein grub-update ausführen
<Sonja> danke k1l!
<Ctwx> testdr: OK, danke! :)
<testdr> Ctwx: ich habe Ubuntu-10.4, 12.04 und 2x 14.04 installiert und die werden alle aus dem gleichen grub-menu gebootet - bei Änderungen muss ich aber gezielt die verantwortliche Hauptinstallation noch mal booten und dort ein update-grub machen
<Ctwx> testdr: OK, das hört sich gut an. :)
<testdr> Ctwx: geht noch weiter - früher hatte ich auch ein SuSE und eine Slackware installiert - man muss nur aufpassen wo der boot-loader liegt und wann er bei einer Neuinstallation überschrieben wird und man ihn wieder zurecht-biegen muss (auf das alte grub-menu)
<testdr> Ctwx: auf jeden fall empfiehlt es sich eine multiboot-boot-usb zuzulegen um von dort gezielt vorhandene Versionen zu booten - falls man sich doch mal vertut.
<testdr> Ctwx: es gibt eine (?mehrer) grub-boot versionen mit lua(script) support um nach vorhandenen grub-menus zu suchen und diese automatisch anzubieten.
<xxrepresentxx> Hallo, habe da mal eine kleine Frage. Aber erstmal das Problem. Immer wenn ich Ubuntu installiere kommt aus meinen Laptop Boxen kein sound raus. Bei dem parallel installierten Windoof funktioniert es aber. Woran kann das Liegen??
<k1l> guck mal, dass da nichts gemutet ist, und dass bei den audio settings bei ausgabe das richtige ausgewählt ist
<xxrepresentxx> Alles schon durchgeforstet... Nichts hilft
<k1l> "alsamixer" gestartet und nichts ist auf "MM"?
<xxrepresentxx> MM_
<xxrepresentxx> ?
<k1l> ja siehste.
<xxrepresentxx> Nein meinte damit was du mit MM meinst 
<k1l> terminal aufmachen, "alsamixer" eingeben, gucken ob da was "MM" unter dem balken hat.
<k1l> MM steht für mute. und das wäre ja schlecht, wenn man sound will
<testdr> xxrepresentxx: "immer wenn Du Ubunut installierst"? -- Wie oft installierst Du denn? Ansonsten, die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a lspci, lsusb, lshw sammeln und auf pastebin hochladen und hier den Link dazu posten.
<xxrepresentxx> habe gerade nachgeguckt... nichts gemuted
<xxrepresentxx> Naja, testdr. Ich habe damals (ca. vor einem jahr ubuntu gehabt) und es wieder deinstalliert, weil ich noch nicht so erfahren war und nicht wusste, das man win 7 UND Ubunutu installieren kann. Hatte die probleme mit dem audio da aber auch schon. Dann habe win 7 installiert statt Ubuntu installiert... und keine probleme mit dem audio. Tja, dann habe ich mich schau gemacht, ob man denn nicht beide distributionen installieren kann.... und bla bla
<xxrepresentxx> . jedenfalls hatte ich dann oefters mal ubuntu drauf. Jetzt habe ich es mir noch mal installiert... und die geichen probleme wieder. Kopfhoerer funktionieren aber... 
<testdr> aha - es gibt also "sound" - nur bisher nur aus den Kopfhörern. Ich würde niemals behaupten, dass die Hardwarekonfiguration einfach ist und auch nicht, dass die vielen verschiedenen Audioausgabemöglichkeiten leicht zu erfassen sind. Zumindest wird zu einem großen Teil die Audio-Hardware unterstützt, sonst würde ja nichts aus den Kopfhörern kommen. Mehr geht aber nur mit genauen Angaben zur Hardware und der aktuellen Audiokonfiguration.
<xxrepresentxx> Karte=HDA ATI SB Chip=Realtek ALC663
<xxrepresentxx> Und Audiokonfiguration= Alles auf Volle Lautstaerke und Enabled
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-16
<menace> Hey, gibts ein Programm, wo ich Vokabeln einer Sprache eintragen kann, die ich noch nicht kenne und die mir das abspeichert? wo ich gegebenenfalls mich auch mal abfragen lassen kann?
<_moep_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vokabeltrainer
<kubine> Title: Vokabeltrainer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<menace> danke! :)
<patricia> Hallo, habe einen HP-Compaq-6735b, mit dem WLAN-Modul "Broadcom 4322 802.11a/b/g/n WLAN", leider funktioniert WLAN nicht, habe Kubuntu 14.04 64-bit. Benötige Hilfe. 
<rubberduk> firmware installiert?
<rubberduk> dmesg sollte anmeckern welches file fehlt
<patricia> hatte vorher kubuntu 14.04 mit 32-bit, da ging es auch nicht, deshalb wechsel zu 64-bit, aber ebenfalls ohne erfolg
<rubberduk> wenn die firmware für deine karte fehlt...
<patricia> meinst du mich rubberduk?
<rubberduk> tipp mal 'dmesg' und schau was da rauskommt
<rubberduk> patricia: wen sonst?
<patricia> ok. danke. mom
<dadrc> (Oder gib uns die Ausgabe davon in einem Pastebin, wenn dir das nichts sagt)
<Fuchs> alternativ auch hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom beschrieben 
<kubine> Title: Broadcom › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<patricia> sorry bin ungeübt, und deshalb langsam. hoffe das klappt http://pastebin.com/FYkE4ByC
<kubine> Title: WLAN-Modul für HP Compaq 6735b - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Fuchs> patricia: das scheint mir etwas abgeschnitten.   sudo apt-get install pastebinit    dann   dmesg | pastebinit    
<Fuchs> patricia: und wenn wir da noch dran sind:  lsmod | pastebinit    und   lspci | pastebinit 
<patricia> ich versuche es Fuchs, mom.
<patricia> Fuchs http://pastebin.com/JcdJbb3D
<kubine> Title: WLAN-Modul für HP Compaq 6735b - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Fuchs> patricia: [   18.926068] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode16_mimo.fw" not found
<Fuchs> [   18.926075] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode16_mimo.fw" not found
<Fuchs> [   18.926079] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.
<kubine> Title: b43 - Linux Wireless (at wireless.kernel.org)
<Fuchs> patricia: also entweder auf der Webseite da lesen, oder, vermutlich einfacher, im oben von mir verlinkten Wikiartikel, resp. den da verlinkten Forenpost
<Fuchs> da steht, wo Du die Firmware herbekommst und unter Ubuntu installierst. Dann sollte es gehen. 
<Fuchs> patricia: vermutlich reicht ein   sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer  
<Fuchs> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Dir dann entweder sagt, was Du tun sollst, oder das gleich fuer Dich tut
<patricia> ich versuche es Fuchs. mom. 
<dadrc> Fuchs, sollte das nicht sogar in linux-firmware-nonfree drin sein?
<Fuchs> dadrc: das Wiki und die Anleitung sind sich da uneins, 
<dadrc> hmhm, ok
<Fuchs> dadrc: das fuer den neuen Treiber ist, das fuer den da (das scheint der alte zu sein) ist nicht
<Fuchs> also wuerde ich es mal mit dem fwcutter versuchen
<dadrc> jo, macht ma
<dadrc> Ich schreib weiter meine Mail für den Chef -.-
<Fuchs> dadrc: wenn das nicht geht, kann man linux-firmware-nonfree installieren und probieren
 * Fuchs geht eh gleich in Richtung Mittagessen, also Du darfst dann gerne uebernehmen, wenn Du noch da bist :)  guten.
<patricia> Fuchs http://pastebin.com/wZc1i2Wf
<kubine> Title: WLAN-Modul für HP Compaq 6735b - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Fuchs> patricia: Sieht doch gut aus. Versuch mal einen reboot, wenn das nicht geht: oben genanntes Paket installieren  (auch via sudo apt-get install), ich muss nun weg, viel Erfolg
<Fuchs> ggf. funktioniert es nach einem reboot schon 
<patricia> sag mir noch mal den genauen befehl falls es nach dem reboot nicht geht bitte, Fuchs
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Fuchs> aber die anderen hier koennen Dir dabei auch helfen. 
<patricia> danke Fuchs. guten Appetit. bye
<patricia> Hallo liebe Fuchs - es hat geklappt. ;) http://pastebin.com/aF6U4ZAq Danke
<kubine> Title: WLAN-Modul für HP Compaq 6735b - Lösung - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dAnjou> und ich dachte, Fuchs wär n Typ
<Fuchs> patricia: freut mich :) 
<Fuchs> und ja, maennlich  (siehe whois), aber spielt ja nun auch nicht wirklich eine Rolle. 
<patricia> oh sorry, muß mich in alles erst rein-arbeiten ;)
<Fuchs> kein Problem, mir macht das nichts aus
<Fuchs> viel Erfolg. Und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger  wirst Du in dem Fall ggf. interessant finden
<kubine> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<patricia> whois - ah ok. Fuchs ist also Christian ;) - Danke Christian. und was bedeutet staff-emeritus ?
<steviehs> das ist schweinkram, das erklären wir dir nicht.
<Fuchs> patricia: dass ich frueher hier mal einer der freiwilligen Mitarbeiter war, die dieses Netz (freenode) betreiben 
<Fuchs> steviehs: lass es. 
<steviehs> *grin*
<Fuchs> patricia: und: keine Ursache. 
<patricia> ich hab noch ne andere Frage. Ich habe einen Epson AcuLaser CX11NFC  http://www.epson.de/de/de/viewcon/corporatesite/products/mainunits/overview/1541 leider nicht Linux Kompatibel. Scannen und Drucken würde schon genügen, FaxFunktion brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Gibt es eine Chance? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Epson-Drucker_und_-Multifunktionsger%C3%A4te?highlight=druckertreiber 
<kubine> Title: Epson AcuLaser CX11NF - Epson (at www.epson.de)
<Fuchs> patricia: sieht gem. etwas Internetsuche leider schlecht aus, aber Du kannst im ubuntuusers.de Druckerforum mal fragen 
<patricia> wie finde ich das Druckerforum?
<Fuchs> da wo "Drucken, Scannen, Faxen" steht draufklicken
<Fuchs> alternativ http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/forum/drucken-scannen-faxen/ hier
<kubine> Title: Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<patricia> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-epson-cx11nf-treiber-inst/?highlight=epson+treiber#post-6862762
<kubine> Title: [Multifunktionsgerät] EPSON CX11NF-Treiber installieren klappt nicht › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> okay, versuch das mal 
<patricia> so wie ich das bis zuende lese auf seite 2 hat das wohl nicht geklappt
<patricia> nutzt da ein Nachfragen durch mich noch etwas? an wen sollte/kann ich mich wenden?
<Fuchs> An das Forum, einfach einen neuen Thread erstellen :) 
<patricia> im Forum angemeldet habe ich mich. Aber finde nicht, wie ich einen Thread erstelle?
<Fuchs> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/forum/drucken-scannen-faxen/  << oberhalb vom grauen Balken  "Neues Thema"  klicken. Dann so viele Angaben wie moeglich. Genaues Druckermodell, von Dir verwendete Ubuntu Version, was hast Du bereits versucht etc.
<kubine> Title: Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<patricia> ahh.  danke ;)
<Fuchs> keine URsache
<patricia> Fuchs - hier mein Thread  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-epson-aculaser-cx11nfc-tr/#post-7056013
<kubine> Title: [Multifunktionsgerät] EPSON AcuLaser CX11NFC - Treiber für Kubuntu 14.04 - 64-Bit › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> patricia: okay, dann viel Erfolg. Ich kann dazu leider nichts sagen  (ich nutze nur HP Drucker), sonst haette ich das bereits gemacht. Aber da hat es ein paar Leute mit Fachwissen, ggf. kann Dir da jemand helfen
<patricia> wäre super. Ich habe noch zwei Fragen. Die erste. Ich wollte mir eine Uhr in den Desktop einblenden, weiß aber nicht mehr wie das geht?
<Fuchs> Du nutzt KDE, habe ich das richtig verstanden? 
<patricia> ja
<Fuchs> Wenn ja: Du hast oben rechts so eine cashew-Nuss. Da drauf klicken, dann "Miniprogramme entsperren", dann "Miniprogramme hinzfuegen" 
<Fuchs> da geht dann unten so eine Leiste auf mit verschiedenen Widgets, mitunter die Uhr. Das kannst Du dann anklicken oder da hinziehen wo Du es willst
<Fuchs> wenn Du die Nuss da oben nicht hast: rechtsklick auf den Desktop sollte auch gehen, Vorgehen ist dann gleich 
<patricia> wow super. das hat schon geklappt. danke. 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache. Zweite Frage? 
<patricia> zweite frage, wie kann ich jetzt den Desktopbildschirm unveränderbar machen, so dass meine Miniprogramme sich nicht mehr verschieben oder löschen können?
<Limone> kennt jemand einen deutschen Java Chat?
<Fuchs> patricia: wenn Du mit allem gluecklich bist: wieder auf die Nuss, dann  "Miniprogramme sperren" 
<Fuchs> patricia: dann sollten die bleiben
<dadrc> In 'Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tar.gz' ist eine PPD drin, damit sollte der CX11NFC eigentlich unter Cups laufen
<dadrc> Schon probiert?
<patricia> danke Fuchs 
<patricia> dadrc ich habe noch gar nichts probiert, weil ich mich überhaupt nicht auskennen, und wirklich jemanden brauche der mich dabei an die Hand nimmt, und diese unterwegs auch nicht loslässt
<dadrc> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=15870&DSCCHK=26e8223d7bdec138ce53fff9033345aae80dfdd4 ← aufmachen, oben genannte Datei runterladen
<dadrc> Dann entpacken
<kubine> Title: Epson - drivers & downloads (at download.ebz.epson.net)
<patricia> dadrc habe ich gemacht, sie liegen jetzt als viele Einzeldateien, die untereinander aufgelistet sind, entpackt im ARC
<dadrc> Da sollte ein Ordner namens ppd dabei sein
<dadrc> Da drin ist eine Datei
<patricia> ja, hab ich gefunden
<dadrc> gut
<dadrc> Wie hast du deinen Drucker angeschlossen?
<patricia> dadrc grade noch nicht, aber mit USB-Kabel, soll ich ihn jetzt schon anschließen?
<dadrc> Ja, mach ruhig mal
<patricia> dadrc geschehen
<dadrc> http://localhost:631 ← einmal aufmachen
<patricia> ja
<dadrc> Steht was von CUPS?
<dadrc> → Administration → Drucker → Neuer Drucker
<patricia> Administrator - Drucker - Drucker hinzufügen. ja. aber nun will er Benutzername und Passwort?????
<dadrc> joa. hast du doch
<patricia> öhmm?
<dadrc> dein benutzername, dein passwort
<patricia> steh jetzt grad auf dem schlauch?
<dadrc> Na, wenn du dich an deinem Rechner anmeldest
<Fuchs> patricia: mit dem Du Dich normalerweise am Computer anmeldest
<patricia> ok. danke Fuchs. - hat geklappt. bin jetzt auf ner neuen seite.
<dadrc> Da sollte unter 'Lokale Drucker' irgendwas von USB stehen
 * Fuchs haelt sich wieder raus
<dadrc> Kann dir nicht genau sagen, wie der heißt, kommt auf deinen Rechner an
<dadrc> Findest du da was?
<patricia> Drucker hinzufügen (Schritt 1/5), Lokale Drucker: Serial Port #1 (Unknown)
<patricia> LPT #1 (unknown)
<patricia> EPSON AL-CX11 (EPSON AL-CX11)
<patricia> HP Printer (HPLIP) (Unknown)
<patricia> HP Fax (HPLIP) (Unknown)
<patricia> von USB steht da nix?
<dadrc> Ne, aber er hat sogar den Epson direkt gefunden
<dadrc> Noch besser.
<dadrc> Den auswählen
<dadrc> und ganz unten auf weiter
<rubberduk> patricia: sorry - war busy - läuft dein wlan jetzt?
<dadrc> Name und Beschreibung kannste ausfüllen, wie du magst
<dadrc> Dann wieder weiter
<patricia> vorher bei andere Netzwerkdrucker, das lasse ich leer?
<dadrc> Nur den Epson auswählen, ja
<dadrc> Dann kommt ein Fenster, in dem du einen Treiber auswählen sollst. Da kannst du auch eine PPD-Datei angeben. Draufklicken und die Datei auswählen, die du vorhin runtergeladen und rausgesucht hast.
<patricia> ui - jetzt wirds kompliziert. wenn ich auf durchsuchen gehe, wie finde ich denn da meine in ARK entpackte datei???
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, wo du sie hingespeichert hast
<dadrc> Sonst leg sie halt kurz auf dem Desktop ab, da findest du sie auf jeden Fall
<patricia> habs doch geschafft. drucker hinzugefügt. neue seite öffnet sich. welche banner eingaben dort? 
<dadrc> Keine
<dadrc> Kannst du einfach unten erstmal bestätigen
<patricia> ja
<dadrc> Dann klick mal ganz oben in der Leiste auf Drucker
<dadrc> Da sollte der jetzt unter dem von dir vergebenen Namen auftauchen
<patricia> http://pastebin.com/wVuFxkrq
<kubine> Title: EPSON_AL-CX11 (Im Leerlauf, Aufträge werden akzeptiert, Keine (Server) Netzfrei - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Sieht doch ganz gut aus
<dadrc> Da sollte ein Menü namens Wartung (oder so) sein
<dadrc> Wähl da mal die Testseite aus und guck, ob der Drucker jetzt geht
<patricia> ja, da gibt es jetzt zwei buttons, einmal wartung: da habe ich gewählt "Testseite drucken", die hab ich angeklickt, aber da passiert nichts?
<dadrc> Garnichts?
<dadrc> Also, keinerlei Reaktion beim Drucker?
<patricia> es erscheint die Meldung, dass er die Testseite druckt, aber am Drucker passiert nichts. evtl. mit dem zweiten USB-Slot vom Laptop probieren?
<dadrc> Unwahrscheinlich, dass das was bringt
<dadrc> Schade, das war der offizielle Treiber von Epson
<patricia> Zeige 3 von 3 aktiven Aufträgen.
<patricia> ▼ ID ▼	Name	Benutzer	Grösse	Seiten	Status	Kontrolle
<patricia> EPSON_AL-CX11-1  	Unbekannt  	{job_originating_user_name}  	1k  	Unbekannt  	gestoppt 
<patricia> "Filter failed" 	
<patricia>  
<patricia> EPSON_AL-CX11-2  	Unbekannt  	{job_originating_user_name}  	1k  	Unbekannt  	gestoppt 
<patricia> "Filter failed" 	
<patricia>  
<patricia> EPSON_AL-CX11-3  	Unbekannt  	{job_originating_user_name}  	1k  	Unbekannt  	gestoppt 
<patricia> "Filter failed" 	
<Fuchs> patricia: bitte nicht so viel Text hier reinkopieren 
<patricia>  
<Fuchs> patricia: nutze das naechste mal einen pastebin-Dienst, mehr als 3 Zeilen auf einmal gilt als sehr unhoeflich. Danke :) 
<patricia> ok. sorry
<Fuchs> aber ja, in dem Fall ist doof 
<Fuchs> schreib das ggf. noch ins Forum, dass die Leute wissen, dass Du das versucht hast. Vielleicht hat jemand noch eine Idee
<patricia> mit dem zweiten USB-Laptop-Slot geht es auch nicht :(
<patricia> gestoppt:"Filter failed"
<patricia> oha, Fuchs. Wie formuliere ich denn was ich gemacht habe (rot werd)
<Fuchs> patricia:   "wie mir im IRC geraten worden ist, habe ich noch versucht den Treiber aus http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=15870&DSCCHK=26e8223d7bdec138ce53fff9033345aae80dfdd4  direkt via CUPS einzubinden. Eine Testseite drucken funktioniert leider nicht, mit der Meldung "Filter failed"" 
<kubine> Title: Epson - drivers & downloads (at download.ebz.epson.net)
<dadrc> Die PPD-Datei, in der Hoffnung, dass das reichen würde
<patricia> ok. danke, mach ich Fuchs und dadrc
<dadrc> Aber anscheinend braucht der noch einen Filter zusätzlich, und den jetzt von Hand ins CUPS frickeln krieg ich so spontan nicht hin
<testdr> patricia: wie wurde der original-epson-treiber installiert? Hintergrund, diese Hersteller (so auch samsung) verteilen ihre renderprogramme mit den libs etwas unorthodox, soll sagen, es ist nicht klar wo was hin soll und was überhaupt gebraucht wird.
<dadrc>  Kein Epson-Treiber, nur die PPD aus dem Paket, in der Hoffnung, dass das Ding normale Renderer benutzt
<dadrc> Tut es nicht
<rubberduk> patricia: tut bei dir dein wlan nun?
<testdr> dadrc: wenn man in die ppd-Datei (ist ja Textdatei) reinschaut, dann sieht man wo der Aufruf des renderprogrammes ist (meist per pipe). Bei den Samsung-Druckertreibern (von Samsung) klappt das auch nicht nur die ppd-Datei zu nutzen, weil sowohl ein Programm als auch eine lib gebraucht wird.
<patricia> der Orginal-Epson-Treiber kam als CD-ROM-Box (mit 4 CDs), mit dem Drucker.
<testdr> patricia: und? Ist da ein Linux-Treiber dabei? Bei Samsung, die liefern gar keinen mit und verweisen auf die homepage, wo man ihn runterladen muss.
<testdr> d.h. Samsung liefert natürlich einen Windows-Treiber mit auf der DVD - aber der für Linux fehlt obwohl genug Platz wäre
<patricia> lieber rubberduk, ja WLAN läuft jetzt ;)  Die Lösung wurde gebracht durch den Befehl: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree :) :) :)
<rubberduk> patricia: hättste mal dmesg gemacht und geguggd welches firmware-file der treiber haben will, hätt ich dir das vermutlich auch raussuchen können.
<dadrc> testdr, ja, bei Epson wohl auch.
<patricia> danke rubberduk - es funktioniert ja jetzt.
<dadrc> testdr, man könnte jetzt versuchen, den Filter aus dem RPM-Paket irgendwie (von Hand oder mit alien) zu installieren
<dadrc> Hab aber gerade keine Zeit mehr, das Schritt für Schritt zu erklären
<patricia> Laut Herstellerangaben läuft es nur unter Windows, und Macintosh. testdr
<dadrc> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=15870&DSCCHK=26e8223d7bdec138ce53fff9033345aae80dfdd4 ← da gibt's die rpm
<kubine> Title: Epson - drivers & downloads (at download.ebz.epson.net)
<patricia> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-epson-aculaser-cx11nfc-tr/#post-7056013
<kubine> Title: [Multifunktionsgerät] EPSON AcuLaser CX11NFC - Treiber für Kubuntu 14.04 - 64-Bit › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<patricia> wann hättest du denn die Zeit dafür dadrc? Oder wer kann mir das hier Schritt für Schritt erklären?
<dadrc>  morgen gegen mittag eventuell, kann ich aber nicht versprechen
<testdr> patricia: was hast Du denn für ein System? 32bit oder 64bit? Hab mal in den EpsonALCX reingeschaut und die liefern ein fertiges 32bit-Renderprogramm mit. Das ist z.B. gegen 32bit libstdc++.so.5 gelinkt (die bei mir fehlt zum Laufen lassen).
<patricia> 64-Bit.
<steviehs> boah, was ist denn das für ein fetter drucker?
<patricia> asbach-uralt-inzwischen steviehs
<steviehs> naja, sieht aber trotzdem amtlich aus
<patricia> testdr - Leider nicht Linux Kompatibel. Für den Drucker stellt Epson den Source Code zum Kompilieren und 32-bit-rpm-Files (nichts für debianoide Distributionen wie Ubuntu, man kann sie jedoch konvertieren) bereit. Für den Scanner kann man dagegen fertige 64-bit-deb-Files ziehen.
<steviehs> wieso braucht man für den Drucker spezielle Treiber? Ist das kein normales Postscript?
<testdr> patricia: das tgz von der Epson-Seite hab ich mal probiert - das lässt sich schon bauen, nur fehlt dann die libstdc++.so.5 (da hab ich nur eine 32bit vom alten doom3 und ob das damit geht?).
<patricia> testdr  - ihr seid die Profis. Ich hab nur reinkopiert, was ich las.
<steviehs> es gibt ein paket libstdc++5
<patricia> wenn ihr eine Lösung für mich habt, dann lotst mich bitte Schritt für Schritt  steviehs und testdr
<steviehs> patricia: hmm... k.a. wie man die 32 bittige libstdc++.5 unter 64 bit ans wuppen bekommt...
<steviehs> und sourcen von dem treiber hab ich keine gesehen
<patricia> steviehs - dadrc meinte: Aber anscheinend braucht der noch einen Filter zusätzlich, und den jetzt von Hand ins CUPS frickeln krieg ich so spontan nicht hin
<patricia> und er sagte: "man könnte jetzt versuchen, den Filter aus dem RPM-Paket irgendwie (von Hand oder mit alien) zu installieren."
<steviehs> patricia: genau, dieser filter ist halt 32 bittig, wenn ich das recht sehe.
<steviehs> ich vermute mal, das wird schon irgendwie gehen, aber hab grad keine Plan, wie und auch wenig zeit für, es selbst weiter zu probieren, als ich es gerade getan hab
<patricia> ich habe gerade erst kubuntu 14.04 32-bit vom pc runtergeschmissen, weil ich keine Tonausgabe mehr hatte, und hab mir gerade Kubuntu 14.04 64-Bit draufgeladen (Tonausgabe funktioniert perfekt). Soll ich jetzt wieder zurückwechseln zur 32-Bit-Version???
<patricia> läuft der Linuxtreiber für den Epson denn unter der 32-Bit-Version?
<steviehs> ich denk, das geht auch so... aber weiss halt grad nicht wie
<testdr> patricia: nein - das ist nicht notwendig - ich hab auch noch alte Spiele im 32bit-modus unter 64bit am Laufen, man muss nur die notwendigen libs bereitstellen.
<patricia> ok. dann erst mal ein Danke an euch alle. Werde morgen wieder vorbeischauen. Schöne Zeit euch noch. :)
<testdr> patricia: ich hab das Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1 mal compiliert - ist als tgz ca. 2,3MB groß - kannste haben, brauchst aber die fehlenden 32bit libs, die es zum Teil noch per Paket gibt, zum Teil leider nur aus einer 32-bit-Installation
<testdr> patricia: kannst aber auch selbst erstellen - nimmst das tgz von der Epson-Seite und configure + make (braucht halt Entwicklungsumgebung von .z.B. cups2dev etc.)
<patricia> testdr - ich bin sehr unwissend. und kaum in der Lage alleine zu laufen, geschweige denn richtig zu verstehen was ich machen soll, linux-mäßig, testdr.
<steviehs> testdr: wie konntest du da was kompilieren?
<testdr> steviehs: im tgz ist ein configure und make -- und das eine render-programm ist schon fertig compiliert und gegen 32-bit-libs gelinkt
<steviehs> genau, da kompiliert genau gar nix
<testdr> steviehs: na ja - er erstellt die cups-Einbindung - wer sagt denn, dass configure+make immer compilieren muss?
<steviehs> http://steamcommunity.com/app/250420/discussions/0/522728180918670475/?l=german
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 14.04 + ia32-libs + FAQ :: 8BitMMO Allgemeine Diskussionen (at steamcommunity.com)
<steviehs> das könnte helfen
<steviehs> testdr: du sagtest gerade, dass du den filter kompiliert hast, nicht ich ;-9
<patricia> testdr - wenn mir das weiterhilft dann gib es mir mal gerne, brauchst du dazu meine eMail?
<testdr> nein
<patricia> wie kann ich es dann bekommen?
<testdr> langsam
<testdr> patricia: hier - aber must den Download umbenennen in .tgz:  http://www.pasteall.org/blend/32153
<kubine> Title: PasteAll.org - Paste Blend Files (at www.pasteall.org)
<testdr> patricia: ist also das Verzeichnis gepackt als tar comprimiert und nur diese Downloadseite nimmt Dateien mit dem Namen .blend und hebt sie auch nur wenige Monate zum Download auf
<testdr> die ppd-Datei von Epson benutzt diese alcx-wrapper-shell  und die ruft das ebenfalls vorhanden alcx11 programm zum Rendern auf
<patricia> boah - ich versteh dich kaum. mit dem Fachchinesisch. bitte ganz langsam testdr. wow. danke. also beim download nennt sich die datei Espon-ALCX11-filter-1.1.blend. Wenn ich sie dann im Ordner auf dem PC habe, weiß ich nicht wie ich sie umbenannt kriege, mit der Endung .tgz ???
<steviehs> mann mann, das ist doch das gleiche wie im original archiv bei epson...
<testdr> patricia: im Dateimanager - wo die Datei liegt, heruntergeladen wurde - auf den Namen klicken und das Ende ".blend" in ".tgz" ändern.
<testdr> steviehs: ich hab mir die rpm dort nicht näher angesehen - weil dadrc was sagte von wegen umständlich die per alien zu installieren
<steviehs> nicht das rpm sondern eben das tgz.
<patricia> ok testdr - habe die Datei im Ordner nun umbenannt in Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tgz - und nun?
<testdr> patricia: jetzt kannst Du sie mit klick-drauf entpacken 
<patricia> wieder im Unterordner "ppd" die Datei Epson-AL-CX11-fm3.ppd markieren und abspeichern?
<testdr> patricia: die Datei alleine hilft Dir nicht - wenn Du in die Datei schaust, dann findest Du dass die zum Rendern das alcx11_lprwrapper.sh script aufruft und in dem wird das Programm alcx11 benutzt. Die brauchst Du scheinbar alle.
<testdr> patricia: kannst sie alle mal nach /tmp kopieren. Wenn Du versuchst in einem Terminal dann /tmp/alcx11 zu starten, dann liefert der Fehlermeldungen zu den fehlenden libs - bei mir fehlt nur die libstdc++.so.5
<testdr> patricia: wie weit das install-sh in dem tgz wirklich die ppd+script+programm an den richtigen Ort kopiert hab ich natürlich nicht ausprobiert
<steviehs> testdr: hast du denn probiert, ob der filter geht?
<steviehs> im sinne von "startet"?
<testdr> patricia: ist aber auch nicht notwendig. Solange Du nicht ohne fehlende libs das alcx11 Programm laufen lassen kannst ist eine Installation sowieso nicht sinnvoll
<patricia> boah - ich versteh dich kaum. bitte laiensprachlich. - ich kopiere es mal in einen Ordner diese entpackten Sachen.
<testdr> steviehs: sag ich doch - hat bei mir die fehlende lib angemeckert und ob die doom3-lib es tut (ist auch so eine alte), das hab ich nicht probiert.
<steviehs> na super :-)
<testdr> steviehs: ausprobiert - mit der doom3-uralt-lib startet das programm und wartet jetzt auf 'Eingaben -- d.h. wohl auf die Datei zum Rendern
<steviehs> ui, das ist ja gut, dann musst du ihr die libs geben ;-)
<testdr> na ja mein lib32 ist etwas voll - da sollte sie erstmal die vorhanden 32bit-Pakete installieren:  lib32gcc1 und lib32stdc++6 und lib32z1
<testdr> die fehlenden libs (wie die alte stdc++.5) kann ich dann auch noch nachliefern.
<patricia> so habe die Datei von dir jetzt erstmal auf dem ordner abgespeichert. und jetzt bitte ganz langsam, wie ich weitermachen soll testdr
<testdr> patricia: Du öffnest ein Terminal und wechselt darin (mit cd) in diesen Ordner -- brauchst Du links zur Einführung für einfachste Befehlszeilenbefehle? (ist auch im wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mex99> Sehr wahrscheinlich blöde Frage: ich habe hier zwei scanner. Ein mal 2400 x 600 dpi und einmal 1200 x 2400 dpi. Rein von der Auflösung, ist der zweite besser?
<testdr> vergessen: hast Du die oben genannten 32bit-pakete schon nachinstalliert? (ganz normal mit z.B. synaptic)
<Mex99> bzw. spielt es eine Rolle welcher wert zuerst steht? 
<patricia> nein, ich habe noch nichts installiert, bitte lotse mich (bash-Terminal ist geöffnet)
<testdr> Mex99: horizontale x vertikale Auflösung
<testdr> patricia: wie nennt sich den der Ordner - wo hast Du das tgz entpackt?
<Mex99> testdr: danke. Also ist der zweite "besser", wenn ich sowieso Dinge drauflege, die kleiner als die Gesamtfläche des Scanners sind? Bin irgendwie schwer von Kapie was dpi anbetrifft
<patricia> als entpackt habe ich es nicht abgespeichert gekriegt, gespeichert ist es im Ordner: Persönlicher Ordner / Schreibtisch / Epson Treiber / Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tgz
<testdr> patricia: gib im Terminal ein:   cd    /tmp
<patricia> als antwort kommt patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:/tmp$ 
<Mex99> ich geh mal in offtopic :)
<testdr> dann:    tar   -zxvf   /home/patricia/Schreibtisch/Epson\ Treiber/Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tgz
<patricia> ja, da kam ganz viel
<testdr> da Du Leerzeichen in dem Verzeichnisnamen hast -- was entpacken hat funktioniert?
<testdr> dann:   cd   Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1
<testdr> dann solltest Du in dem enpackten Verzeichnis sein und mit   ls   bekommst Du die Dateien angezeigt
<patricia> http://pastebin.com/zMGL497K
<kubine> Title: patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$ cd /tmp patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<patricia> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$ cd   Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1
<patricia> bash: cd: Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<patricia> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$ 
<testdr> patricia: hast wohl ein "cd" zuviel eingegeben und bist nicht mehr in /tmp -- also erst wieder:   cd   /tmp/Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1
<testdr> bin mal afk
<patricia> klappt nicht mit dem Befehl. - habe den Dateiordner jetzt mal ohne Leerzeichen umbenannt in EpsonTreiber
<patricia> testdr patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$ cd   /tmp/Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1
<patricia> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:/tmp/Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1$ 
<testdr> patricia: jetzt kannst Du versuchen das Hauptprogramm zu starten um zu sehen was fehlt indem Du einfach eingibst:  ./alcx11
<patricia> was meinst du mit Hauptprogramm? Habe nur den DateiOrdner EpsonTreiber in dem sich sich deine gepackte Datei Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tgz befindet?
<testdr> och komm - vorhin hast Du doch ge-pastet, dass Du das Ding in /tmp entpackt hättest? - ehrlich ich hab im Moment keine Lust für so was. 
<testdr> patricia: tut mit leid, ich hab heute keine nerven dafür.
<patricia> ich habe es entpackt, im ordner ark, aber ich hab die einzeldateien nicht irgendwie abgespeichert gekriegt, tut mir leid dass ich noch so wenig kenntnisse hab. 
<patricia> ok. werde mich morgen hier nochmal blicken lassen
<patricia> verabschiede mich auch für heute. schönen feierabend noch testdr
<testdr> gleichfalls
<Steffi21> Na, wer von Euch kriegt denn wohl mein Powermanagement-Problemchen in den Griff? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ungewolltes-bildschirmschoner-powermanagement-/
<kubine> Title: Ungewolltes Bildschirmschoner-/Powermanagement-Problem › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hiege> huhu
<k0tze> hi leute, habe ein Problem mit Firefox und zwar wenn ich mehrere Youtube Fenster öffne, oder ich viel auf Seiten scrolle, sodass die Seite immer größer wird fängt Linux an Faxen zu machen. Ich kann dann weder die Maus bewegen noch mich über ALT+F1 in die Konsole einloggen(Loginvorgang habe ich nach mehreren minuten warten abgebrochen). Jemand ne idee was man machen könnte? 
<k0tze> Manchmal kommt eine Meldung nach einer gewissen Zeit mit der ich dann das Beenden erzwingen kann, oftmals bleibt der PC aber auch komplett hängen..
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-17
<Rochvellon> k0tze: weniger yt-videos öffnen oder yt auf html5 ( https://www.youtube.com/html5 ) umstellen und weniger auf vielen seiten bewegen, die dynamisch inhalte nachladen. ofenbar hat der fx probleme, alte inhalte wieder korrekt aus dem speicher zu löschen und diesen wieder frei zu geben. passiert bei mir hier auch, dass der mit der zeit langsamer wird. jedoch hatte ich es bis heute nicht, dass mir aufgrund dieses verhaltens der rechner 
<Rochvellon> unbedienbar wurde
<k0tze> ja passiert echt 3-4 mal am tag
<Rochvellon> oder die flash-videos vergrößern. bringt zumindest bei mir einiges, wenn der fx bei mir behäbiger wird
<Rochvellon> dann laufen auch diese wieder flüssig
<k0tze> also muss sagen ist das erste mal dass ich einen fall habe bei dem etwas unter windows besser geregelt ist als unter linux
<k0tze> da hatte ich die probleme weder mit opera noch mit firefox
<Rochvellon> hm, nutze kein windows (auch wenn ich ein w7 in einer vb habe), deswegen kann ich diesbezüglich keinen vergleich anstellen
<k0tze> klar, versteh nur nicht wieso es da funktioniert und unter ubuntu nicht
<k0tze> ist ja denk ich mal fast komplett die gleiche software firefoxwin und firefoxlinux... ist halt ärgerlich wenn man irgendwas nicht abgespeichert hat und es dann passiert
<LupusE_> g'morgen
<macrobat> k0tze: man kann das RAM-hungrigste Programm (meistens firefox) töten mit Alt-SysRq-f (oom_kill) http://www.howtogeek.com/119127/use-the-magic-sysrq-key-on-linux-to-fix-frozen-x-servers-cleanly-reboot-and-run-other-low-level-commands/
<macrobat> http://www.pro-linux.de/kurztipps/2/1235/der-magic-sysrq-key.html
<testdr> mmacrobat: seid ihr immer noch am firefox?problem?
<Hiege> moin
<rentier_> Wieso zeigt der Thunar im Kontextmenü unter Berechtigungen eigentlich nichts dazu an ob die Datei ausführbar ist oder nicht?
<patricia__> hallo dadrc - können wir mit dem gestrigen Thema weitermachen? Hast du Zeit?
<testdr> rentier_: musst Du wohl die xfce-Jungs/Mädels fragen - nach meiner Erinnerung ist das der Dateimanager von dem.
<patricia__> hallo testdr ;)
<k1l> patricia__: wenn du die frage mit infos und errormessages nochmal stellst könnten auch andere helfen
<patricia__> habe dieses Problem: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-epson-aculaser-cx11nfc-tr/#post-7056013 . dadrc und testdr und Fuchs waren gestern behilflich
<patricia__> k1l - dadrc meinte gestern: <dadrc> Aber anscheinend braucht der (ich nehme an die ddp-Datei) noch einen Filter zusätzlich, und den jetzt von Hand ins CUPS frickeln krieg ich so spontan nicht hin
<stevieh> also, die patricia, du hast das tar verzeichnis entpackt?
<stevieh> ./alcx11: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stevieh> zum einen fehlt die libstdc++5.so.5 und zum anderen fehlt die in 32 bittig. Wie installiert man die in 14.04 nach?
<andz> Hallo
<andz> macht es ein unterschied ob man  ext4 oder btrfs Dateisystem nehmt!_
<patricia__> stevieh die Datei die mir dadrc gab, mit der hats ja ja nicht geklappt Epson-AL-CX11-fm3.ppd. 
<patricia__> stevieh das paket von testdr  "hier - aber must den Download umbenennen in .tgz: 
<patricia__> http://www.pasteall.org/blend/32153 - ich glaub das hab ich jetzt hinbekommen, sieht aber komisch aus. 
<k1l> andz: wenn du nicht weißt warum du unbedingt btrfs brauchst bleib bei ext4
<stevieh> patricia__: wie gesagt, der Drucker kann kein Postscript sodern brauch den spezial filter und der ist unter 32 bit mit libcstd5.
<stevieh> aber ey das kann hier sicher jemand beantworten, wie das geht ;-)
<patricia__> ich denke ich habe es entpackt bekommen, und es ist im Ordner  home/patricia/Schreibtisch/EpsonTreiber/Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1/Epson-ALC11-filter-1.1/ 
<patricia__> dort befinden sich 30 Elemente. Also dürfte ich es in entpackter Form vorliegen haben testdr
<testdr> bin afk  -> essen
<patricia__> weißt du wie es geht stevieh?
<stevieh> patricia__: nein, ich weiss nur wonach man suchen muss.
<patricia__> und wer denkst du kann mir das hier beantworten?
<stevieh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282957
<stevieh> das könnte gehen
<patricia__> würdest du deinen Denkansatz bitte zum meinem Thread beifügen?  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-epson-aculaser-cx11nfc-tr/#post-7056013
<stevieh> sorry, da hab ich leider weder lust noch zeit dazu.
<stevieh> aber es bricht sich - neben ein wenig kleinkram - auf folgendes runter: du musst eine libstdc++.so.5 in 32bit finden, die unter 14.04 64 bit läuft
<patricia__> was denkst du, wer mir hier im Forum damit helfen kann das umzusetzen?
<knightshade> Hm.
<andz> kurze frage, seit wann ist bei der installation von ubuntu 14.041 @installation neben Windows@ verschwunden
<knightshade> patricia__: libstdc++.so.5 ist im paket libstdc++5, probier mal: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5:i386
<k1l> andz: das kommt auf das setup an.
<andz> ich hab ein  Win8.1 efi partition und 500gb freien speicher
<patricia__> knightshade - http://pastebin.com/eHXv6uzc
<stevieh> knightshade: siehste, das war die richtige Antwort!
<stevieh> so particia, jetzt müsste man es hin bekommen.
<patricia__> ;) das klingt ermutigend - freu. Wie geht es also jetzt weiter?
<knightshade> patricia__: Jetzt hast du auch gleich gcc (den C-compiler) mitinstalliert. Könnte für's Kompilieren ganz nützlich sein. :>
<stevieh> patricia__: wie war nochmal die URL für die rpm pakete?
<patricia__> mom
<patricia__> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=15870&DSCCHK=26e8223d7bdec138ce53fff9033345aae80dfdd4
<patricia__> und die Datei heißt: Epson-AL-CX11-fm3.ppd
<knightshade> Lustig. In der INSTALL-Datei steht "see README" und in der README steht "see README-alc11" ^^
<dAnjou> was isn platformunabhängiger: tar xf oder tar -xf?
<dAnjou> und wie google ich das?
<stevieh> spontan würd ich sagen -xf
<stevieh> patricia__: so, jetzt nur noch rausbekommen, was von dem paket wo hin mus und gut ist.
<knightshade> patricia__: folg mal der anleitung: http://askubuntu.com/questions/261976/how-to-get-an-epson-al-cx11-printer-working
<stevieh> knightshade: hihi.
<stevieh> genau, und der einzige Unterschied da ist, dass man bei libstdc++ an die 32 bit variante denken muss
<patricia__> könnt ihr mich bitte lotsen? ich bin noch zu unsicher um das alleine zu wuppen (rot werd)
<patricia__> knightshade - kann ich die Anleitung: http://askubuntu.com/questions/261976/how-to-get-an-epson-al-cx11-printer-working machen, ohne dass etwas zerschossen wird von dem gerade installierten sudo apt-get install libstdc++5:i386 
<stevieh> ich denk schon, aber lass mal libstc weg
<patricia__> ok. ich versuch mich mal durchzuarbeiten durch die anleitung, mom
<knightshade> patricia__: Es kann sein, dass du noch andere 32bit-Pakete installieren musst, also eins oder mehrere der Pakete, die beim ersten Schritt installiert werden, aber zerscheißen kannst du eigentlich nichts, wenn du nur mal versuchst zu kompilieren
<knightshade> Bei der Anleitung fehlt glaub ich ein Schritt. Normalerweise macht man erst "configure", dann "make", dann "make install"
<koegs> und bitte checkinstall anstatt "make install" nutzen
<koegs> das macht das entfernen einfacher
<knightshade> Wäre ja auch zu schön, wenn man Anleitungen einfach so abarbeiten könnte. :>
<dAnjou> und wenn wir schon dabei sind: "./configure", aber dieser schritt ist auch ziemlich oft irgendwie anders
<stevieh> knightshade: da da nix compiliert wird passt das schon...
<patricia__> ich muss mal ne zwischenfrage stellen. ich hab die Datei Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tar.gz jetzt im Ordner  home/patricia/Schreibtisch/EpsonTreiber/Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tar-gz 
<patricia__> wenn ich diese datei jetzt anklicke öffnet sich aber nur das Entpackprogramm ARK. Die 30 Elemente kann ich im ARK-Entpack-Programm zwar markieren, kann auch sagen "Datei speichern", aber irgendwie will er nur wieder die datei Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tar.gz  im Ordner erzeugen. - Was mache ich falsch?
<stevieh> mach ein terminal auf und mach das von hand
<jokrebel> Namd - Um was gehts?
<stevieh> weltfrieden
<patricia__> terminal offen - was soll ich eingeben?
<jokrebel> ja dann ...
<knightshade> patricia__: wget "http://a1227.g.akamai.net/f/1227/40484/7d/download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/01/00/01/58/70/5009a45a24aeb4868c62e7ede52128006b9188b2/Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tar.gz" && cd Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1 && sudo ./configure && sudo make install
<patricia__> http://pastebin.com/QnTmqsJD
<knightshade> patricia__: Oh, ich hab entpacken vergessen
<knightshade> patricia__: wget "http://a1227.g.akamai.net/f/1227/40484/7d/download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/01/00/01/58/70/5009a45a24aeb4868c62e7ede52128006b9188b2/Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tar.gz" && tar xzf Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tar.gz && cd Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1 && sudo ./configure && sudo make install
<knightshade> patricia__: Den ersten Befehl mit wget kannst du auch weglassen, runtergeladen wurde die Datei ja schon
<patricia__> http://pastebin.com/eL8NiF4T
<patricia__> knightshade - und wie geht es jetzt weiter?
<patricia__> mit der Anleitung ab Punkt 6 mit: sudo apt-get install libcups2-dev build-essential libstdc++5 bc ????
<patricia__> knightshade - ich möchte nichts falsch machen bei diesem kniffeligen Thema, deshalb bitte antworte
<knightshade> patricia__: Offenbar fehlt der C-Compiler. gcc wurde zwar vorhin schon als Abhängigkeit installiert, aber wahrscheinlich nicht in einer 32bit-kompatiblen Version. Installier mal gcc-multilib und probier dann nochmal "./configure"
<patricia__> knightshade - ich brauche die ganz konkreten Terminal-Befehle, sonst kann ich deine Worte nicht umsetzen. Bitte sage es mir als Terminal-Befehle.
<knightshade> patricia__: sudo apt-get install gcc-multilib && ./configure
<knightshade> patricia__: Ich muss nebenher aufräumen, weil ich gleich Besuch bekomme. Es kann also sein, dass meine Antworten etwas auf sich warten lassen.
<patricia__> http://pastebin.com/NBqrxVvn und nun?
<patricia__> knightshade - http://pastebin.com/NBqrxVvn und nun?
<knightshade> patricia__: Du bist nicht im richtigen Verzeichnis. ~ ist das home-Verzeichnis. Wechsel mit cd (change directory) in das Verzeichnis Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1 und dann nochmal ./configure
<testdr> patricia__: Du solltest Dich etwas anstrengen - das hat er bereits gesagt. Du machst wieder ein "./configure" und das geht natürlich nur in dem Verzeichnis mit dem ausgepackten EpsonALCX. Also musst Du vor dem configure-Befehl in das Verzeichnis und das geht mit dem Befehl "cd" und der Angabe des Verzeichnisnamens
<knightshade> testdr: Kannst du vielleicht übernehmen? Ich muss gleich weg.
<testdr> patricia__: ich mach mal weiter - hast Du das mit dem Befehl "cd" immer noch nicht verstanden?
<patricia__> nein, ich habe das mit dem befehl cd nicht verstanden. Und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich es im Ordner es ist im Ordner  home/patricia/Schreibtisch/EpsonTreiber/ Dort ist die Datei Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tar.gz  Ich weiß aber nicht ob die dort entpackt ist. Denn wenn ich sie anklicke öffnet sich kein Unterordner (wie ich es sonst kenne), sondern das Entpackprogramm ARC öffnent sich. Dort kann ich die 30 Elemente 
<patricia__> zwar markieren, und auch auf "Datei speichern" klicken, aber wenn ich sie im Ordner EpsonTreiber ablegen will, erzeuge ich nur wieder eine einzige Datei, und nicht die 30 Elemente. Also weiß ich nicht, ob ich sie nun entpackt habe oder nicht ????
<patricia__> seufz
<testdr> patricia__: Du weißt aber, dass Du vor einem Computer sitzt und wie Du eine Eingabe im Terminal machst?
<patricia__> wer den Schaden hat, braucht auf den Spott nicht warten. 
<testdr> patricia__: Du gibst den Befehl "pwd" ein und der zeigt das aktuelle Verzeichnis in dem Du gerade bist - mach mal
<patricia__> ich kann das Terminal öffnen, brauche aber genaue Befehlsangaben, weil ich sonst nicht mitarbeiten kann
<dAnjou> patricia__: schonmal gefragt, ob dir vielleicht einer per teamviewer hilft?
<stevieh> .-)
<testdr> omg - patricia__ macht vielleicht jedesmal das terminal wieder zu? Auf die Idee muss man auch erst mal kommen, dann ist bei einem neuen Terminal natürlich immer wieder nur das home-Directory aktuell
<testdr> patricia__: wenn Du das terminal aufgemacht hast, dann mach es nicht mehr zu! Das bleibt offen.
<patricia__> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$ pwd
<patricia__> /home/patricia
<patricia__> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$ 
<testdr> patricia__: wenn das Terminal auf ist --ok - dann gib ein:  ls  -d  Epson*
<patricia__> ls  -d  Epson*
<patricia__> Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1  Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tar.gz  Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1.tar.gz.1
<patricia__> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$ 
<testdr> patricia__: aha -ist also da.  Jetzt gib ein:   cd   Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1
<patricia__> ich habe bisher alle terminals wieder zu gemacht - lasse es es aber jetzt offen
<testdr> jaaaa bitte, bitte
<patricia__> wusste das nicht - dachte es sei einfacher wegen pastebin
<stevieh> hehe
<testdr> ist ja gnädig, dass nicht jedesmal der Rechner neu gestartet wurde
<patricia__> autsch - musst nicht treten testdr
<patricia__> cd   Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1
<patricia__> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~/Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1$ 
<testdr> patricia__: jetzt - aber nicht gleich alle Fehlermeldungen die wahrscheinlich kommen hier posten - gibst Du das ein:   ./configure
<patricia__> permission denied
<testdr> patricia__: aha - weil das bisher mit sudo gemacht wurde - müssen wir also jetzt so weiter machen. Gib ein:   sudo  ./configure
<patricia__> http://pastebin.com/dYSh9PkP
<testdr> patricia__: cups-dev fehlt - also nachinstallieren mit:   sudo apt-get install libcups2-dev
<testdr> patricia__: wenn das installiert ist (bitte mitdenken), dann machst Du wieder ein "sudo  ./configure" und gibst an was noch fehlt.
<patricia__> http://pastebin.com/Phy6KRRA
<patricia__> sorry, ich kann da nicht mitdenken, das übersteigt absolut meinen Horizont. Ich kann dem inhaltlich überhaupt nicht folgen, und bin Lichtjahre vom Verstehen entfernt. Also halte es bitte nicht für bequemlichkeit.
<testdr> patricia__: und? was macht das "sudo  ./configure" jetzt?
<patricia__> http://pastebin.com/HTBc5Hfw
<testdr> patricia__: aha - funktionierte also. Dann gibst Du jetzt das ein:    sudo make
<patricia__> http://pastebin.com/b83bSJQ7
<testdr> patricia__: dann kommt jetzt das hier eingeben:   sudo   make   install
<patricia__> http://pastebin.com/3N6YLZY7
<knightshade> Yay :D
<testdr> patricia__: jetzt will ich zur Sicherheit nur noch wissen ob das Epson-Render-Programm alle seine libs hat und dazu gibst Du ein:   ldd   alcx11
<patricia__> http://pastebin.com/YFQxWiCB
<testdr> patricia__: ja, schön - das Programm sollte laufen können. Jetzt musst Du "nur noch" einen Drucker mit dem installierten Druckertreiber anlegen. Und das Drucker-Verwaltungsprogramm das ist ja mit einer GUI - also Mausklicken - und ganz einfach. (letzteres ist ein übler Scherz). Wo ist das DruckerVerwaltungsprogramm? Schon mal aufgemacht?
<patricia__> nein, hatte an linux noch nie einen dran, da ich ja nur den epson habe. schaue grade mal, mom
<patricia__> Systemeinstellungen - hardware: drucker
<testdr> ja
<patricia__> (vielleicht könnte man daraus ja irgendwie später noch ein icon oder so machen).
<patricia__> versuche mal eine Testseite zu drucken, mom
<stevieh> ...trommelwirbel....
<testdr> hä? Wie? Hast Du den Drucker mit der Epson-AL-CX11 schon angelegt?
<patricia__> nein lach - habe ich noch nicht (mir sind grade die gäule -derFreude- durchgegangen). 
<stevieh> so, firmenvisitenkarten sind auch bestellt...jai jai... es geht voran
<patricia__> aber der Drucker ist da trotzdem schon mit seinem Namen angelegt ??? Erscheint mit seinem Namen. Kann auf "Wartung:TestseiteDrucken" klicken, oder auf "einrichten:  da steht dann auch schon was, unter dem dritten Punkt Verbindung steht: usb://EPSON/AL-CX11?serial=34PGFMZ13347861226&interface=1  
<knightshade> stevieh: Die hätte dir ja patricia__ zum Dank nun ausdrucken können. :>
<patricia__> lach knightshade (außerdem noch funktioniert es nicht!)
<testdr> patricia__: schau Dir erstmal die Eigenschaften von dem Drucker an - damit sicher ist, dass das der neue ist und cups den halb-automatisch selbst angelegt hat
<stevieh> knightshade: oh, falscher kanal ;-9
<patricia__> ich habe hier keine "Eigenschaften" ?
<testdr> patricia__: wenn da "Einrichten" steht - dann kann es auch sein, dass der Drucker nur erkannt wurde und Du sollst/kannst dafür einen Drucker anlegen. "Drucker" hat hier 2 Bedeutungen - einmal der physikalische Drucker(der kasten) und dann der logische im Linux-System.
<patricia__> oha - schon wieder schwierig für mich zu verstehen. - Was soll ich nun anklicken? oder machen?
<patricia__> Drucker hinzufügen?????
<testdr> patricia__: Drucker einrichten - mit dem vorgeschlagenen EPSON-CX11
<testdr> patricia__: ja - das hinzufügen ist in dem Fall das Einrichten
<jokrebel> patricia__: Wie lange nutzt Du denn Ubuntu schon? Und auch Linux allgemein?
<patricia__> habe es seit 2012, nutze es aber erst seit jetzt, da mein windows laptop an herztod gestorben ist.
<patricia__> Drucker hinzufügen - Lokaler Drucker - EPSON AL CX11 (EPSON AL CX11) Ist das dass, was du meinst?
<testdr> patricia__: ja
<patricia__> jetzt sagt er "wählen Sie einen Treiber", und in der untersten Zeile kann man die Auswahl treffen: "PPD-Datei manuell bereitstellen" ????
<patricia__> jokrebel - also habe seit 2012 einen zweiten Laptop mit Linux, nutzte ihn aber nicht, da ich ja auch drucken muss, und dass klappte halt nicht. Deshalb nutzte ich nur den ersten Laptop mit Windows (Recovery Version). Da er kaputt ist, versuche ich einen erneuten Anlauf mit Linux.  :) :) :)
<testdr> patricia__: versuche aus der Liste den Drucker auszuwählen. Da sollte bei Epson (auswählen) und dann in der Liste der Epson-Drucker auch der CX11 jetzt vorhanden sein.
<rentier_> Fällt denn echt niemandem was zu meinem Powermanagement-Problem ein?
<rentier_> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ungewolltes-bildschirmschoner-powermanagement-/
<rentier_> Ich kann den Rechner nicht mehr alleine vor sic hin arbeiten lassen weil er nach ein paar Minuten grundsätzlich in diesen Stasiszustand fällt.
<stevieh> rentier_: ssh von aussen geht wohl auch nicht mehr, oder?
<miup> rentier_: screensaver runterwerfen
<rentier_> stevieh, bevor die Abschaltung passiert, geht alles, was meinst du mit 'ssh von außen'?
<stevieh> wenn die "Abschaltung" passiert ist
<rentier_> miup, lass das bloß nicht die Experten hier hören! ;-)
<stevieh> doch klar, wenns dann wieder geht, mal schauen, wie es weitergeht
<k1l_> rentier_: sicher, dass die power einstellungen nicht auf stanby stehen?
<miup> rentier_: braucht sowieso nur unnötige last, lass lieber den Bildschirm abschalten ;)
<rentier_> k1l_, Nachdem ich die Energieverwaltung deinstalliert habe, dürfte es nach meinem Dafürhalten GAR keine Power-Einstellungen mehr geben.
<k1l_> rentier_: naja.
<rentier_> k1l_, aber das war wohl ein Trugschluss, stattdessen war da von vornherein irgend ewtas aktiv, von dem ich nichts wusste und das sämtliche per GUI erreichbaren Einstellungen überstimmt
<k1l_> die frage ist halt, was hast du da vorher alle schon rumgefummelt? was sind da für configs etc übrig? oft sind die verwaltungen nur config frontends
<patricia__> ja, hab ihn gefunden: EPSON - Epson AL-CX11, ESC/PageS Filter
<rentier_> k1l_, also jedenfalls gelingt es mir jetzt verlässlich, den Rechner beim Hochfahren automatisch in einen Zustand zu versetzen, indem er auf xset -q behauptet 'DPMS disabled'.
<testdr> rentier_: nimm eine aktuelle Ubuntu-Live-Version (welche wäre das wohl?) und installier die auf einem USB-Stick und teste damit ob es auch passiert und also eine Hardwarelösung gesucht werden müsste oder ob diese "saubere Software" problemlos funktioniert.
<patricia__> testdr - was soll ich als Standort angeben?
<rentier_> testdr, aber der gleiche Rechner hat ohne Änderungen an der Hardware doch vor dem Update auf Tahr dieses Problem gar nicht gehabt!
<k1l_> rentier_: "vor" dem update. 
<k1l_> neuer kernel, neue acpi neue..... etc.
<testdr> patricia__: ok - dachte schon weil diese Listen manchmal sehr lang sind, Du wärst da drin verschwunden. -- Die Standortangabe ist z.B. Wohnzimmer
<rentier_> k1l_, Genau. Also warum soll ich wo offensichtlich die Software schuld ist nach einem Hardwareflop suchen?
<patricia__> ok, hab ich gemacht - und auf "fertigstellen" gedrückt. und jetzt?
<k1l_> rentier_: schau bitte mal nach was acpi etc ist. die frage ist hier erstmal ob dein verbasteltes system schuld ist oder ob das bei 14.04 stand (kernel etc) immer auftritt.
<k1l_> rentier_: wenn du aber meinst du weisst alles und ubuntu ist einfach schuld, dann deinstallier weiter einfach sachen aber frage bitte nicht nach hilfe, wenn du keine hören willst.
<testdr> patricia__: jetzt machst Du das Drucker-Verwaltungsprogramm zu - zählst bis 10 und machst es wieder auf und kontrollierst ob der Drucker "Dich anlacht" - da ist.
<patricia__> lach - ok. mach ich. mom. 
<testdr> patricia__: dann solltest Du mit Mausklick auf das Drucker-Icon Dir auch die Eigenschaften anschauen können - also so was wie Auflösung, mögliche Papierzufuhr u.s.w.   und wenn der Drucker angeschaltet ist, dann kommt der Testseitenausdruck.
<patricia__> hmm - kann ich irgendwie ein Screenshot von der Oberfläche hier igendwie machen - und posten? Habe keine "Eigenschaften"
<testdr> patricia__: Eigenschaften mit rechtem Mausklick - (wie bei fast allen anderen Dingen auch) - also rechte Maustaste drücke und es poppt ein Menü auf 
<testdr> patricia__: bei machen GUI-Verwaltungstools geht das auch mit Doppelklick (das wäre die linke Maustaste) - aber sonst eben rechte Maustaste (das war wohl sogar vor vielen Jahren bei Windows der Fall).
<patricia__> da bin ich schon angekommen, das meinst du mit einstellungen - ok. - Dort ist das Großbild: dort kann ich jetzt anklicken "Standarddrucker" 
<patricia__> (dort gibt es nämlich nix mehr mit "Einstellungen")
<patricia__> Hmm - Testseite drucken erscheint zwar im Dialog, aber am angeschlossenen und eingeschalteten Drucker tut sich nichts. ich markiere ihn jetzt als Standarddrucker
<stevieh> tja, ab jetzt cups logs lesen
<patricia__> Epson AL-CX11 - Leerlauf - "Sende Daten zum Drucker". aber es passiert nichts?
<patricia__> oder muß ich evt. erst nochmal einen Neustart vom Pc machen? Oder Drucker nochmal aus, und wieder an?
<patricia__> boah ist das anstrengend.
<patricia__> testdr kriegen wir das noch hin? 
<testdr> patricia__: kannst Du den Inhalt der Druckerwarteschlange einsehen? Man bekommt die Warteschlange angezeigt aus der Menüzeile vom Druckerverwaltungsfenster (oder auch -zumindest bei mir- mit tastendruck strg+f)
<patricia__> ja, hab ich schon gemacht. alte testdrucke sind aufgelistet,  welche mit jetztiger Uhrzeit nicht 
<testdr> patricia__: wie? Hängen die da immer noch und blockieren vielleicht alles?
<patricia__> weiß nicht. sollten wir evtl mit teamviewer weitermachen. habe aber keinen installiert, müsstest mir sagen, wo ich ihn mir geschwind herhole
<patricia__> mit copy+c krieg ich es nicht hierher
<pog> nabend - wenn ich mit einem User auf einen USB-Disk schreibe, kann es sein, dass ich mit "demselben User" von einem anderen Geraet als owner nicht mehr lesen/schreiben kann? Ist für die Berechtigung der numerische Wert eines Users/Gruppe massgebend?
<pog> (um das Problem zu vermeiden, kann ich mal alle write-berechtigen)
<testdr> patricia__: nein - ist bald 20:oo - dann ist bei mir sowieso wieder die Luft raus. Bei "rechter-Maustaste" auf das Drucker-Icon-vom-Epson und dann die Druckerwarteschlange anzeigen lassen und kontrollieren ob die leer ist.
<patricia__> ist wie gesagt nicht leer.
<testdr> patricia__: und wo ist in der Liste die Testseite?
<patricia__> ahh - hab es mit abbrechen rausgelöscht, die alte warteschlange
<testdr> patricia__: der Drucker wurde doch neu angelegt - wie kann der Druckaufträge haben?
<patricia__> ich weiß es nicht. aber der name stimmt, standort "arbeitszimmer" stimmt. Art: EPSON AL-CX11, ESC/PageS Filter stimmt auch. 
<patricia__> alte Warteschlange gelöscht, aber testseite wird nicht gedruckt, und erscheint auch nicht in der druckerwarteschlange
<patricia__> Trotzdem sagt er: EPSON AL-CX11 - Leerlauf - "Sende Daten zum Drucker"  (Taucht aber nicht in der Warteschlange auf)
<testdr> patricia__: das kann nicht sein - Du hast garantiert den falschen Drucker und da waren schon Drucker angelegt. Wie viele Drucker-Icons weden denn im Fenster der Druckerverwaltung angezeigt?
<patricia__> Die Druckerverwaltung erreiche ich doch über den Weg: Systemeinstellungen - Hardware und dann anklicken Drucker? und da kommt nur der eine. 
<testdr> patricia__: Rechner zur Sicherheit neu starten - aber dann brauchen wir die Meldungen aus /var/log/cups/error_log
<patricia__> ich starte nochmal neu, und du sagst mir was ich im terminal, oder sonstwo eingeben muß, damit ich dir die Meldung sagen kann.
<patricia__> bis gleich
<patricia_> bin wieder da, was soll ich tun?
<patricia_> /var/log/cups/error_log
<patricia_> bash: /var/log/cups/error_log: Keine Berechtigung
<patricia_> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~/Epson-ALCX11-filter-1.1$ 
<testdr> patricia_: den Inhalt von der Datei - nicht das error_log ausführen. Was steht in der error-Datei?
<patricia_> das war alles was erschien. Sag mal einen anderen Befehl?
<testdr> patricia_: Befehl, z.B.:   less  /var/log/cups/error_log
<pog> kann es sein, dass ev sudo less /var/log/cups/error_log  (das glaub ein berechtigungsproblem war)
<testdr> patricia_: für heute ist aber bald ende - weiß noch nicht ob den "dark knight" oder "zurück in die Zukunft" und dann gibt es noch die Anfangsstaffel von walking dead
<pog> oder sudo tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log
<testdr> pog: komisch - eigentlich sollte patricia zur Gruppe "adm" gehören und da ist das log eigentlich lesbar - aber was ist schon eigentlich?
<pog> kann sein, dass was an den Gruppen nicht stimmt, koennte das nicht auch eine Auswirkung auf's drucken haben?
<patricia_> kann kein pastebin mehr machen (10Stk pro 24 Std) 
<patricia_> lass uns für heute schluß machen, damit du Feierabend hast. 
<pog> gibt noch andere bins
<patricia_> ja? welches denn?
<pog> ich muss auch jedesmal in google schauen, aber es gibt ein paar.
<sash> hastebin.com
<patricia_> außerdem ist nicht alles markierbar durch den Befehl. Kann im Terminal nicht scrollen, nach dem Befehl den du nanntest
<pog> es gibt sogar eines, das man mit einem comandline raufladen kann, praktisch wenn man den console-output pasten will. 
<testdr> nicht übertreiben - wenn das von der Epson-Seite gelieferte Programm es nicht tut, dann fängt sowieso wieder eine andere Suche an. - Jetzt stellt sich eher die Frage ob der Drucker überhaupt reagiert - denn wenn der richtig angeschlossen ist, dann hätte er zumindest Fehler anzeigen müssen, weil die Ausgabe Müll war. Wichtig!! Bei sowas kann der Drucker viel Papier verdrucken! Nicht warten mit dem Abschalten vom Drucker.
<sash> Das ist pastebin, pog.
<patricia_> http://hastebin.com/ficecigaku.vbs
<pog> ok
<pog> drucker troubleshooting kann recht muehsam sein. Ist der Drucker denn normalerweise "gut unterstützt"? 
<patricia_> ich muss das Terminal mal schließen und neu öffnen , es ragiert nicht mehr
<stevieh> pog: haha
<testdr> patricia_: habs gesehen - das ist aber für morgen - heute ist genug - es könnte mit dem script von dem Druckertreiber zusammenhängen - das war für sehr alte Linux-Versionen vorgesehen
<stevieh> das ist ein no postscript gerät. Sowas sollte man noch nicht mal als Win User kaufen.
<patricia_> ok - mir qualmt auch schon der Kopf. Bin auch dankbar für einen Break.
<testdr> patricia_: das Terminal reagiert sehr wohl noch - Du hättest nur strg+c drücken müssen um die Ausgabe des laufenden tail-Programmes zu beenden
<pog> die Meldung ist eindeutig Filter Error, als kann man sicher was korrigieren
<patricia_> Danke für heute testdr - ich hoffe wir kriegen das bald hin - hast dir deinen Feierabend mehr als verdient (ich mir meinen auch) - lach
<pog> leider kenn ich mich da aber auch nicht so aus, dass ich grad wuesste, wo schrauben.
<pog> viel Glück dann später
<patricia_> ja pog - das ist das Problem, das testdr versucht mit mir zu knacken http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-epson-aculaser-cx11nfc-tr/#post-7058903
<testdr> es könnte einfach sein - das make install für den Druckertreiber installierte das script nach /usr/local/bin und das gehört nicht zum PATH vom cups-Druckerfilter
<pog> man schafft es meist, mit etwas Geduld, aber braucht manchmal auch etwas ERfahrung
<testdr> aber das ist für morgen -
<patricia_> stevieh -"das ist ein no postscript gerät. Sowas sollte man noch nicht mal als Win User kaufen." lach - das kann nur formulieren wer sich auskennt. Leider gehöre ich nicht zu diesen Menschen. ;) 
<pog> ich hab eigentlich ein banales Problem, aber mein pcmanfm zeigt in der Vorschau gewisse Bilder nicht an... und ich wollte eigentlich grad Bilder bereinigen und rumcopieren. 
<testdr> pog: pron-filter abschalten
<pog> :-)
<patricia_> verabschiede mich für heute - danke an Alle :) :) :)
<pog> tschüss
<pog> pkto pcmanfm: es gab eine Einstellung, die etwas kleiner war, als meine Bilder gross sind, jetzt zeigt es die Vorschauen korrekt.
<mbqw> hi zusammen
<mbqw> brauche mal hilfe von leuten die sich auskennen
<mbqw> ich möchte von der eclipse binary einen link in /usr/bin erzeugen
<mbqw> wenn ich das tue wird diese aber nicht im terminal gefunden
<mbqw> obwohl /usr/bin in OATh zu finden ist
<mbqw> *PATH
<k1l_> nue eingeloggt? denn dabei wird der path geladen
<mbqw> ne ich verswuchs mal
<mbqw> alles klar
<mbqw> ich hab mich nicht neu eingeloggt
<mbqw> aber plötzlich funzt es
<k1l_> gut, dass wir drüber gesürochen haben :)
<k1l_> *gesprochen
<mbqw> danke trotzdem^^
<MisterX> nabend
<MisterX> gibt es für Lubuntu ein klicki-bunti-tool, mit dem Ich einen zweiten Monitor als Erweiterung an einen Laptop einstellen kann?
<MisterX> in dem teil rennt eine nVidia Graka, nutze allerdings nicht die proprietären treiber
<k1l_> xrandr im falle, dass du nicht den nvidia nutzt
<MisterX> beim nvidia-treiber hab ich probleme mit der auflösung, irgendwie
<MisterX> habe bei angeblich gleicher auflösung nur "halb soviel platz" auf dem monitor, weil alles doppelt so groß ist
<MisterX> wäre auch meine nächste frage gewesen – ne idee, woran das liegen könnte?
<derlacker> hey !
<MisterX> hat von euch zufällig jemand einen Logitech R400 Presenter?
<andy> guten morgen
<andy> ist noch jemand wach?
<robert1> na klar
<andy> weißt du zufällig wie man die Titel liste(Taskleiste) wie es auch immer heißen mag, nach unten versetzten kann!?
<robert1> bei unity?
<andy> nicht die unity auf die linke seite
<andy> oder soll ich da lieber gleich ein neuen desktop(mate) aufsetzten
<robert1> weiß ich nicht
<andy> trotzdem danke
<robert1> ok, kannst ja mal googeln, ich hab nur auf die schnelle http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-customise-unity-like-never-before/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29 gefunden, gilt aber für ubuntu 11.10
<andy> ajah ok 
<andy> ich probier das mal aus
<andy> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<robert1> ok
<andy> mit mate lässt es sich schön arbeiten :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-18
<t4nk370> guten morgen
<t4nk370> ich bräuchte mal schnelle hilfe :D, wie kann man dem user N.Polte den zugriff aud den ordner /daten/1/ entziehen?
<t4nk370> chmod sysntax versteh ich an der stelle nicht :(
<testdr> t4nk370: normalerweise überhaupt nicht - aber mal angenommen es gibt nur Eigentümer-Rechte und keine Gruppen- oder Weltrechte, dann reicht es, wenn der Eigentümer nicht gleich dem User "Polte" ist.
<t4nk370> es gibt gruppen rechte, "users" hat vollzugriff, N.Polte ist mitglied von "users", nur soll der eine spezielle ordner gesperrt werden
<testdr> t4nk370: das ist das was ich sagte - es geht nicht, solange es Gruppenrechte für eine Gruppe gibt zu der auch der User gehört. Könnte einleuchtend sein bei den Weltrechten, solange die gesetzt sind hat der User Zugriffsrechte auch wenn er nicht Eigentümer oder zur Gruppe gehört.
<t4nk370> ach verdammt, danke, kein wunder das ich es dann nicht hin bekomme, im windows gehts ja ... fettes danke
<testdr> t4nk370: ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es nicht geht - nur was Du versuchst das geht nicht. Man vergibt Rechte in Linux und entzieht keine - man muss die Rechte so vergeben, dass der nicht gewünschte User eben nicht dazu gehört - also weder owner noch zur group gehört.
<t4nk370> jo, ich muss mir dann etwas anderes einfallen lassen
<t4nk370> thx
<t4nk370> cu
<jk_> join #airhacks
<pAt_> er hätte ja nur ne zweite Gruppe users2 erstellen müssen ohne N.Polte aber sonst allen Benutzern aus der Gruppe users speziell für diesen Ordner. Aber nu isser ja weg.
<maredebianum> Moin, ich habe an einem der Rechner eine andere UID, was regelmäßig zu Rechte-Problemen mit externen Datenträgern führt (ext-fs), gibt es da eigentlich brauchbare Lösungen für? Zum Beispiel ein 'Mapping' von GIDs o.ä.? In diesem speziellen Fall werde ich wohl die UIDs nachträglich ändern, so dass meine UID überall 1000 ist.
<maredebianum> Beim Ändern der UIDs und entsprechendem chown auf Dateien: sind da welche abseits von /home/ mit ownership UID, die man bedenken müsste? 
<testdr> maredebianum: sieh mal in "man mount" ob für Dich die Optionen uid, gid setzten eine Lösung wären - oder die mask-option
<testdr> maredebianum: diese Optionen hängen natürlich von dem benutzen Dateisystem ab
<maredebianum> find /var/ -uid $UID findet nur ein paar temporäre Dateien, also sollte es reichen, Berechtigungen in /home zu ändern (und dann erst einen wm starten)
<testdr> maredebianum: was machst Du? Willst Du einen normalen User umändern - d.h. austauschen? Da gibt es usermod
<maredebianum> testdr:  uid, gid optionen gibts nicht für extX, nur für vfat.  resgid/resuid doku suche ich gerade noch,  man mount schweigt dazu, außer dass es abwärtskompatible Optionen sind.  usermod ist wohl, was ich suchte. Danke!
<maredebianum> testdr: resgid/-uid ist was anderes: These options determine who can use the reserved blocks
<Anitaaa> Huhu! Mein Synaptic beschwert sich seit dem Tahr Update immer über das von mir manuell nachinstallierte GPE-tetris. Die Abhängigkeiten wären kaputt. Das Spiel geht aber einwandfrei.
<Anitaaa> Bevor ich irgendwas installieren kann, besteht Synaptic drauf, GPE-Tetris erst zu löschen. Wie gewöhne ich ihm das ab und befehle ihm, es zu irgnorieren?
<patricia_> hallo testdr - knightshade - dadrc -  hallo miteinander. redfoxx13 was zum Thread gepostet, weiß aber nicht, inwieweit es hilfreich ist. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-epson-aculaser-cx11nfc-tr/#post-7056013 
<patricia__> wie kann ich es denn hier in Quassel anstellen, dass ich die Unterstriche hinter meinem Namen weg kriege?
<jokrebel> patricia__: /nick patricia
<jokrebel> patricia__: Und in Quassel selber gibt es bestimmt irgendwo in den Menüs die Möglichkeit die Vorbelegung abzuändern
<jokrebel> patricia__: Vielleicht findest Du ja hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Quassel oder in den dortigen Unter-links das gesuchte
<patricia__> links neben der  Eingabezeile für den chattext, habe ich ein Pulldown-Menü, dort kann ich zwar per pulldown-button "patricia" sehen, es auch anklicken, aber es erscheint trotzdem nur "patricia__(+i), was als ersheinenden nicknamen "patricia_" ergibt
<chris87l> hi@all. hab ne frage zu dist-upgrade. ist ein reboot nach apt-get dist-upgrade zwingend notwendig?
<k1l> chris87l: solange du nicht den neuen kernel booten möchtest, nein.
<patricia__> wo, bzw. an welcher stelle gebe ich denn den Befehl /nick patricia ein? wenn ich es in der chatzeile als einzige Angabe tue, dann passiert nix?
<k1l> patricia__: weil dein wunschnick schon vergeben ist. 
<chris87l> k1l: kann also nach nem dist upgrade den chromium öffnen sufen und skype nutzen ohne dass es zu problemen kommt da noch der alte kernel in benutzung ist bis zum nächsten neustart?
<jokrebel> patricia__: Vielleicht ist ja patricia ohne Unterstrich bereits von jemandem registriert.
<k1l> ein anderer hat deinen nick. deswegen bekommst du automatisch die _ hintendran. jeder nick kann nur einmal vorkommen
<k1l> chris87l: ja
<patricia__> nein, gestern, oder vorgestern war ich hier, und erschien als "patricia" ich glaub es gibt nur mich
<k1l> patricia__: nein
<chris87l> k1l: alles klar vielen dank für die info und nen schönes wochenende noch!
<jokrebel> !seen patrizia
<k1l> patricia__: da du den nicht reserviert hast kann den nick jeder nehmen. wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst in dem fall. wenn di eandere person offline geht, kannst du wieder den nick nehmen.
<patricia__> Einstellungen - Quassel konfigurieren - IRC Identität. Als "Realname gibt er vor: "patricia,,," und als Spitzname gibt es nur "patricia" ?
<k1l> patricia__: stop
<k1l> patricia__: hier auf dem freenode irc netzwerk kann jeder nickname nur einmal vergeben werden. stell dir vor jeder nickname ist ein parkplatz. jetzt hat als du nicht online warst ein anderer deinen lieblingsparkplatz genommen. somit ist der belegt. jetzt kannst du warten bis der wieder frei wird oder einen anderen nehmen. 
<k1l> patricia__: wenn der andere user dann offline geht ist der nick wieder frei und du kannst den nehmen. vorher aber nicht.
<jokrebel> und dann ganz schnell registrieren ;-) http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<patricia__> k1l -Ahhh. Ich habe noch das #kubuntu-de geöffnet. vielleicht entsteht das, wenn man mehrere offen hat. mom. ich trenne mal die Verbindung zu #kubuntu-de. Vielleicht entsteht das Problem dadurch. mom.
<k1l> nein, patricia hat gerade eine ip aus südamerika. das glaube ich kaum
<patricia__> test
<k1l> <k1l> nein, patricia hat gerade eine ip aus südamerika. das glaube ich kaum
<koegs> -.-
<patricia__> test
<k1l> patricia__: stop
<k1l> patricia__: du hast keine chance auf den nickname "patricia" solange der user aus südamerika den nickname hat. also kümmer dich zur zeit einfach nicht darum.
<patricia__> ok. dakne k1l. hoffentlich habe ich dann nicht irgendwann 8 Unterstriche hinterm Namen. lach.
<patricia__> bist du so bewandert wie testdr? und kannst mir mit meinem Druckerproblem zuende helfen? 
<k1l> drucker ist nicht meine baustelle. aber wnen du die frage hier stellst könnne andere helfen
<patricia__> k1l - http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-epson-aculaser-cx11nfc-tr/#post-7056013 (weiß nicht ob die Idee von redfoxx13 hilft) - und das ist die zusammengefasste gestrige Hilfe (ich weiß ist viel) http://hastebin.com/kejoduligi.xml  
<tuxiano> Hallo, ich habe heute meine ubuntu 14.04 installation abgeschossen und musste es noch einmal neu aufsetzen
<tuxiano> jetzt stehe ich vor dem problem, dass ich das btrfs raid nicht wieder mounten kann
<tuxiano> laut sudo btrfs filesystem show ist es noch da 
<tuxiano> wenn ich haber in der fstab die entsprechende uuid eintrage und dann mount /xyz eingebe kommt datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<tuxiano> folgendes habe ich eingetragen UUID=16beefd2-32a4-487c-addd-e919912609cc /media/raid 	  btrfs	  defaults,subvol=@ 0	    1
 * jokrebel kann diesbezüglich nur http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installieren_auf_Btrfs-Dateisystem und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FAQ_Btrfs-Dateisystem in den Raum werfen, da er weder btrfs noch raid für erstrebenswert erachtet.
<koegs> tuxiano: bitte /etc/fstab/, "sudo blkid" und deinen mount-befehl in einen nopaste, vielleicht sieht man was
<koegs> auch wenn ich wie jokrebel noch nie wirklich mit btrfs gearbeitet habe :)
<tuxiano> Hallo Koegs
<tuxiano> paste:420308:btrfs_raid
<koegs> tuxiano: bitte den link
<tuxiano> Danke für eure unterstützung
<tuxiano> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420308/
<koegs> und der mount-befehl?
<tuxiano> warte
<tuxiano> sudo mount /media/raid
<tuxiano> mount: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<koegs> existiert /media/raid schon?
<tuxiano> Jo, das existiert
<koegs> hm, ich wunder mich über die kombination von befehl und ausgabe, kann ich hier so auf einem ubuntu nicht erzeugen
<koegs> kannst du mal so richtig die komplette terminal-ausgabe inkl. Befehl in ein nopaste packen O.o
<tuxiano> hey ich habs geschafft
<koegs> was wars?
<tuxiano> ich muss die option subvol=@ rausnehmen
<tuxiano> copy past aus der wiki ware hier also nicht der richtig weg
<tuxiano> war ja auch nur ein beispiel ...
<tuxiano> naja, jetzt bin ich einen schritt weiter
<tuxiano> jetzt frage ich mich, wie ich die verschlüsselten home verzeichnisse wieder öffnen kann
<tuxiano> auf jeden fall danke für die unterstützung
<tuxiano> mal sehen, ob ich jetzt noch die verschlüsselten home verzeichnisse wieder geöffnet bekomme
<jokrebel> sagtes Du bereits
<koegs> tuxiano: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung
<koegs> altes home einlesen und in neues home kopieren :)
<tuxiano> ja jokrebel, das sagte ich bereits
<testdr> patricia__: ??
<testdr> patricia__: wenn Du wieder ein Terminal auf hast (und nicht zumachst) kopiere Teile des Druckertreibers um mit dem Befehl:  sudo  cp  -v  /usr/local/bin/*.sh       /usr/local/bin/alcx11        /usr/bin
<sjulez> Servus Leute! Ist hier jemand, der mir vielleicht bei einem Problem mit meinem LVM helfen kann? Ich habe eine VG, die aus 2 PVs besteht. Das eine PV ist letztens vollgelaufen, aber es wurde nicht auf das zweite PV weitergeschrieben
<jh439dhasd> hey leute, folgendes problem: hatte vorher lubuntu, und möchte jetzt zu ubuntu wechseln, lubuntu festplatte x1 war die festplatte mit lubuntu x2 hab ich einfach so eingehängt, x1 (lubuntu) war verschlüsselt, x2 nicht, jetzt bin ich gerade in ubuntu-livecd und möchte x2 mounten, es gibt mir aber die fehlermeldung aus: cd /media/ubuntu/hdb1: Permission denied .. (hdb1 ist die x2, also 
<jh439dhasd> nicht verschlüsselte 2. festplatte) wo ist da jetzt das problem frag ich mich?!
<Robert_Zenz> jh439dhasd, das nur root das darf.
<jh439dhasd> also x1.. festplatte mit lubuntu, x2 festplatte nur eingehängt ext3 filesystem denk ich
<jh439dhasd> Robert_Zenz: mit livecd bin ich doch root?
<Robert_Zenz> jh439dhasd, nicht automatisch.
<sjulez> wenn einfache user die platte einhängen sollen dürfen, muss das normalerweise in /etc/fstab eingetragen werden
<Robert_Zenz> jh439dhasd, auszerdem sit einw echseln von Lubuntun auf Ubuntun einfach nur das installieren von ein paar anderen Paketen. Auszer die Leute von Lubuntu haben was an den Quellen gedreht.
<sjulez> mit der live-cd musst du erstmal root werden
<jh439dhasd> achso, wie werd ich root mit live-cd?
<sjulez> sudo su -
<sjulez> aber ich würde dir auch raten, wenn du die desktop-umgebung wechseln willst, diese einfach zu installieren
<jh439dhasd> SUPER Danke
<jh439dhasd> ja klar
<jh439dhasd> fuck war ich blöd
<jh439dhasd> thx leute
<sjulez> :D+
<k1l> sudo su - ist murks. besser ist da sudo -i
<sjulez> wo ist der unterschied?
<k1l> die umgebungsvariablen sind richtig bei sudo -i
<k1l> ubuntu ist da anders, da es ja eigentlich ohne root account auskommt
<sjulez> ok, das macht sinn. auch warum, mir das nie aufgefallen ist: meine skripte, die unter root laufen müssen, setzen sich ihre variablen selber :P
<sjulez> warum schreibt mein LVM nicht auf die zweite platte, die im lv zugeordnet ist?
<patricia__> hey testdr (freu) - schön, dich zu lesen. ja, ich habe gelernt und verstanden, Terminal nur einmal aufmachen und auflassen. ok. mach ich mom. 
<patricia__> http://hastebin.com/afobosonih.coffee
<testdr> patricia__: ok - Du brauchst das nicht immer zu pasten - ich sag schon vorher ob ich die Ausgabe brauche. - Als nächstes den Druckerserver cups neu starten mit:   sudo    /etc/init.d/cups     force-reload
<patricia__> gemacht
<testdr> patricia__: danach den Drucker kontrollieren - Drucker ist an - per USB eingesteckt und hat das Ding eine Aktivitätsanzeige? Und nur wenig Papier reinlegen (falls er zu viel druckt).
<testdr> patricia__: dann wählst Du in der Druckerverwaltung den Drucker aus und versuchst wieder eine Testseite zu drucken. Wenn nichts gedruckt wird, dann brauche ich wieder den Inhalt der log-Datei  /var/log/cups/error_log per pastebin
<patricia__> USB ist eingesteckt, Drucker ist an (solange kein Druckauftrag eingeht befindet er sich im Schlafmodus, wacht aber auf, mit Aufwärmphase, wenn ein Druckauftrag zu ihm durchkommt). Ansonsten weiß ich nicht was du mit Aktivitätsanzeige meinst? Ca. 20 Seiten "Schmierpapier" habe ich ihm auch eingelegt. Ich probier mal ne Testseite, mom.
<patricia__> ich glaub es tut sich was...
<patricia__> heyyyy - da tut sich was.
<patricia__> wow!!! Es wurde eine Seite Testseite gedruckt :) :) :) :) (freu-freu-freu) (hüpf-hüpf-hüpf)
<patricia__> wow testdr - ich glaub ich könnt dich grad knutschen :)
<testdr> patricia__: Du weißt wie so eine Testseite aussieht? ubuntu-logo - rand - graustufen?
<patricia__> ubuntu logo, darunter 2x 4 Scheiben untereinander, erste reihe c, m, y, k. zweite reihe r, g, b, und ein kuchenstücke-raster ???
<testdr> patricia__: das hätten wir auch am ersten Tag hinbekommen können:  von Epson runterladen, dann zusammenbauen und (wie heute) den Fehler bereinigen, dass /usr/local/bin nicht im Suchpfad von cups ist.
<testdr> patricia__: ja - das ist die Testseite - der Rand zeigt auch den bedruckbaren Bereich an und jetzt kannst Du auch versuchen aus Office zu drucken.
<patricia__> testdr - wer den Weg weiß - kommt auch schnell an. Wärst du so super-lieb und würdest die Ergebnis-Zusammenfassung im Thread so posten, dass auch Laien das nachmachen können??? Ich meine so ganz und gar mit den Terminal-Befehlen?? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-epson-aculaser-cx11nfc-tr/#post-7056013 Wäre super. Ja, ich versuche mal aus Libre-Office raus was zu drucken, mom.  
<patricia__> wir wußten den Weg nicht gleich - und deshalb hat es halt solange gedauert, mom.
<testdr> patricia__: wer ist waldelfe07?
<patricia__> das ist mein gewählter name, das bin ich.
<patricia__> wow - 2 Seiten Text - super Ausgedruckt, jetzt probier ich excel tabelle - mom
<patricia__> tel mom
<testdr> patricia__: dann hätte ich auch gerne die Ausgabe von lsusb, damit ich genau angeben kann wie der Drucker sich per USB meldet, also im Terminal eingeben (und Ausgabe pasten):   lsusb
<patricia__> http://hastebin.com/emaheviwim.sm
<testdr> patricia__: ist das eigentlich ein Farblaserdrucker?
<patricia__> ja, es ist ein Multifunktions-Laser-Farbdrucker (scannen, drucken, faxen).
<testdr> patricia__: und scannen geht?
<patricia__> hatte grad noch ein telefonat, bin grad an tabelle, probiere gleich nach und nach alles durch, mit statements. mom.
<patricia__> ohh - libre-office-calc scheint nicht zu gehen, hmm. versuche nochmal ne andere excel-seite mom
<testdr> patricia__: weil im forumsthread jemand schon auf VUESCAN hingewiesen hat. Den hab ich auch, kostet zwar etwas, aber ist wirklich gut und die Updates gibt es schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt (mit neuen scannertreibern etc.). Ansonsten hab ich jetzt das kanpp in den forumsthread reingeschrieben.
<testdr> patricia__: dann kontrolliere die Drucker-Queue. Ob das Dokument da mit einem Fehler hängt - oder was meinst Du mit "geht nicht"?
<nils_2> was für ein drucker ist es denn?
<testdr> nils_2: steht jetzt (mit USB-ID) hier:  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-epson-aculaser-cx11nfc-tr/
<patricia__> hab jetzt ne andere Excel (also *.xls) versucht auszudrucken, da wollte er über hundert Seiten Druck verschicken. ??? Wie kann ich die Drucker-Queue kontrollieren?
<nils_2> ah, ok. ich habe ein canon mx430, der auch etwas tricky war aber mittlerweile sauber läuft
<testdr> patricia__: in dem Druckerverwaltungsprogramm (wo Du den Drucker angelegt hast) -- da Doppelklick auf das Druckericon oder mit rechter Maustaste->Eigenschaften
<ring0> merke, nächster druckerkauf für linux → hp
<testdr> ring0: für mich nie mehr - hp war mal.
<patricia__> keine Dateien in der Druckerwarteschlange vorhanden, meinst du das?
<patricia__> ich habe mich gestern nacht noch hingesetzt und herausgefriemelt wie ich den teamviewer auf den linux-laptop kriege, und habe den jetzt, wenn es hilfreich ist, dann können wir gerne per teamviewer9
<testdr> patricia__: auf jeden Fall, wenn die Testseite funktioniert, dann sollte auch aus dem Office es funktionieren - aber wenn Du da sofort irgendwelche Windows-Word-Dateien ausprobierst ...? Mach erstmal was einfaches wie eine direkt in Office erstellte Textseite (Briefähnlich) etc.
<testdr> patricia__: bei größeren Problemen kontrolliere diese Fehler-Log-Datei und falls da was drin steht (mit Fehler) dann kannst Du ja versuchen das zu pasten ob jemanden dazu etwas einfällt.
<patricia__> briefähnlich LibreOffice-Write mit *.doc  klappt hervorragend
<patricia__> mit welchem Befehl kann ich die Fehler-Log-Datei machen?
<testdr> patricia__: also das mit den 100Seiten bei einem xls-Tabellenkalkulation ist natürlich makaber - wenn das Ding erst konvertiert werden muss .. dann viel Spaß.
<nils_2> patricia__: du solltest mal im #freenode channel einen op bitten dich zu "cloaken", tut nicht weh und geht schnell. denn bei einem /whois erhält man deine ip adresse 
<testdr> patricia__: vielleicht ist die tabelle aber nur so groß angelegt und eigentlich fast komplett leer und für den Ausdruck müssen nur die leeren Felder rausgelöscht werden.
<patricia__> testdr - würdest du mich bitte "cloaken" ???
<nils_2> im #freenode channel. /join #freenode
<testdr> lol - ich glaub mal ich bin auch nicht "cloak" - meine IP-Adresse haben die sowieso
<patricia__> dann evtl. teamviewer9 ?
<dAnjou> nils_2: was soll das?
<nils_2> das cloaken?
<dAnjou> nils_2: ich bin seit 5 jahren ohne cloak unterwegs und hatte NIE ein problem
<dAnjou> nils_2: is echt unpassend gewesen
<dAnjou> moment, wir haben 2014 .. seit 7 jahren
<jokrebel> nils_2: Das ist hier völlig gleichgültig und viel sind so da.
<nils_2> woher weisst du das? :p   bots führen anfragen durch und sammeln ip adressen um dann angriffe zu starten, die ip adresse liefert man hier schließlich frei haus. aber kann jeder machen, wie ihm lieb ist.
<dAnjou> nils_2: is kein thema für hier, ab nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<jokrebel> nils_2: Und es ist völlig Offtopic ...
<patricia__> hmm. testdr. habe gerade versucht ein Foto auszudrucken (geöffnet mit Gwenview). sehe jetzt, dass der Epson, ganz kurz mit dem gelben Data-Led-Lämpchen aufleuchten/blinken will (das macht er so lange, bis alles im Drucker eingegangen ist, an Datenmenge). Es blinkt/leuchtet normalerweise einige Sekunden, jetzt aber nur ne Milisekunke. 
<patricia__> und druckt das foto nicht aus
<patricia__> und die druckerwarteschlange ist leer ?
<patricia__> ich checkk das mit der Milisekunde nochmal beim der *.xls Tabelle im LibreOffice-Calc, mom
<testdr> patricia__: lass mal das Fenster mit der Druckerwarteschlange auf - etwas an den Rand vom Bildschirm schieben und nicht verdecken damit Du sehen kannst ob da überhaupt etwas gedruckt wird oder ob Du die verkehrte Schlange im Blick hast.
<testdr> patricia__: ich habe Bilder nur aus gimp gedruckt - ein Bild direkt zu drucken kann je nach Auflösung des Bildes "merkwürdig werden" - besonders bei der Auflösung, die heutige Kameras liefern
<testdr> patricia__: Du kannst noch in dem Forumthread (von Dir) nachtragen, was problemlos an Ausdruck(?scannen) funktioniert hat - auch so was wie Probleme mit Bildausdruck und je nach Geschmack den thread als gelöst markieren
 * jokrebel hat nen Drucker (erst  mit "Spezialtreiber" überhaupt ans laufen bekommen) der schon auch mal 20 Minuten braucht um eine große Bilddatei zu drucken.
<patricia__> Ja da ist nur der immer der eine einzige als Druckereinstellun offen. Ich hab jetzt mal gesagt Druckbereich Seitenanzahl 1-1, da hat er *.xls gedruckt. wow. Ahhh. Und bei Fotos auch. Also muss ich immer beim Druckbereich zwingend sagen wieviele Seiten. Einfach die Einstellung bei "alles" (also alle verfügbaren Seiten) lassen, bringt Fehler. - Kein Problem. Damit kann ich leben. Also ist das Thema Drucken gewupppt!!!! 
<patricia__> Herzlichen Dank testdr 
<patricia__> jetzt mach ich mich an den scanner, mom.
<patricia__> hmm. mit dem Scannen, da fehlt mir ein Fenster, das auf dem Desktop aufgehen müsste, damit ich dort Eingaben machen kann? ??, Sowas wie "Epson-Scan" ???? testdr
<testdr> patricia__: keine Ahnung ob der Scannerteil automatisch unterstützt wird. Hast Du mal ein Scanprogramm gestartet? Oder findest Du keines?
<patricia__> ähhm? Ich habe nie was anderes als den Epson gehabt. welches soll ich, kann ich denn nehmen?
<testdr> patricia__: hast Du in Linux nach den Scan-Programmen geschaut?
<patricia__> mom. werde ich in der Muon-Discover-Verwaltung grad mal tun, mom.
<testdr> was ist denn das? "Muon-Discover"?
<jokrebel> testdr: Klingt nach KDE-Tool
<testdr>  jokrebel: disc-over ? disco-ver ? dis-cover?
<patricia__> habe mich für das "GScan2pdf" entschieden, dass hat 5 Sterne, das intallier ich grad, mom.
<testdr> discokugel, kenn ich
<testdr> mmh - ist offtopic - da ist jemand auf dem Sterne-Tripp, erinnert an die Sternchen in der Schulzeit?
<patricia__> testdr jokrebel - das Muon-Discover war dabei, beim Download von Kubuntu 14.04 - 64-Bit
<ring0> ein einfacher klassiker zum scannen ist "simple-scan"
<patricia__> sorry testdr - als Laie hab ich keinerlei Ahnung wie ich auf die Schnelle ein anständiges ScannerProgramm hingezaubert kriege. - Sag mir eins, dann ists auch gut, dann nehm ich das???
<jokrebel> testdr: Ich weis es nicht, aber könnte das KDE-Teil ala Softwarecenter sein
<patricia__> simpleScan habe ich gesehen - hat aber nur 4 Sterne - zwinker
<ring0> die sterne sind sowas von egal…
<jokrebel> patricia__: SimpleScan oder gleich Sane
<testdr> patricia__: ähm - ich hab kein Kubuntu - da sollte aber eine Softwareverwaltung sein - falls nicht, dann installiere Dir synaptic (das wird von fast allen benutzt und hat eine grafische Oberfläche) und da gibst Du als Suchkriterium "scanner" ein und bekommst etliche zur Auswahl angeboten. (simple-scan .. etc. wie jokrebel schon tippte)
<patricia__> Ja Jokrebel, das hab ich gestern auch recherchiert, das ist scheinbar so. denn die softwareverwaltung ist nicht drauf, nur Muon-Discover
<testdr> patricia__: dazu gibt es VUESCAN - wie im forumthread jemand Dir schon vorgeschlagen hat - der unterstützt selbst solche scanner für die es keine freien Treiber gibt (nicht alle natürlich - aber die Liste ist auf der Website).
<patricia__> GScan2pdf ist jetzt installiert, ich probier mal, ob scannen geht. mom
<patricia_> testdr - mit dem Scannen, das reagiert, aber die Auflösung ist hunds-miserabel. ich muss mich hier erst noch reinfriemeln, oder es ggf. mit einem anderen Scann-Programm ausführen. Für heute soll es erstmal gut sein. ;)
<patricia_> ein ganz liebes Dankeschön für alle die an der Lösung mitgeholfen haben. Sobald ich abschließende Angaben machen kann, werde ich den Thread schließen. Danke das du deinen Beitrag im Thread gepostet hast.  ;)
<patricia_> erstmal allen ein schönes Wochenende!
<t4nk764> hi, moechte eine eingehaengte festplatte ufs formatieren, wie mach ich das denn unter ubuntu? lg!
<koegs> t4nk764: mkfs.ufs
<t4nk764> koegs: mkfs.ufs /media/ubuntu/festplatte ? sonst nichts? bzw. gibts da irgendein tutorial dazu?
<t4nk764> hab jetzt auf die schnelle nichts dazu gefunden
<testdr> t4nk764: ähm -- die man-page gibt es bei Dir nicht? Auch nicht "man mkfs"?
<koegs> hm, anscheinend gibt es kein ufsutils mehr O.o
<t4nk764> koegs: lies mir grad man durch, und nein ufs scheint da nichtmehr auf
<t4nk764> moecht sie naemlich auch auf freebsd benutzen, aber sieht so aus, als muesst ich das dort machen
<testdr> nimm newfs? Statt mkfs?
<testdr> ist das bsd- zeugs?
<t4nk764> testdr: ja
<testdr> na, dann schau mal ob so bsd-tools gibt
<t4nk764> mhm mal sehen
<patricia_> ich hab nochmal ne Frage, ist es auch möglich für eine Software die "nur" unter Windows läuft, die linux-fähig zu machen ? http://www.amazon.de/Quicken-Business-Jubil%C3%A4umsversion-Version-20-00/dp/3648023586 (GnuCash ist nicht so vielseitig) 
<bekks> patricia_: "linux-fähig" kann die nur der Entwickler machen.
<bekks> Du kannst aber kmymoney ausprobieren.
<patricia_> ich weiß nicht, wie ich die frage sonst formulieren soll.
<patricia_> ich habe 3 Jahre Daten in "Quicken Home&Business Jubiläumsversion 2012", kenne das Programm in-und-auswendig, und es wäre toll, wenn es irgendwie möglich wäre, es linux-tauglich zu machen, geht das irgendwie?
<k1l_> patricia_: du kannst probieren/gucken, ob es mit wine funktioniert
<k1l_> !wine > patricia_ 
<bekks> Ansonsten bliebe noch der Weg es in einer Windows VM zu betreiben.
<patricia_> ist es möglich dass die Software "Q4Wine" heißt??? "Wine" bietet mir die Muon-Discover Verwaltung nicht an?
<bekks> patricia_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<patricia_> hole es mir gerade sudo apt-get install wine 
<patricia_> upps. jetzt muß ich im Terminal irgendwie das Wort ok bestätigen, aber da passiert nix?
<k1l_> enter drücken?
<patricia_> nee hilft nicht. wie poste ich denn ein screenshot?
<k1l_> http://imgur.com/ nutzen
<patricia_> k1l ich habe es innerhalb von imgur.com erzeugt (nach der Registrierung). und wie kriege ich es jetzt upgeloaded?
<k1l_> patricia_: du kannst auch ohne registrierung hochladen. oben auf upload images, dann brwose your computer oder halt das foto einfach mit der maus reinziehen, dann upload drücken, dann die neue url hier rein
<patricia_> ok. bekks hier ist es http://imgur.com/Yv5l05k
<k1l_> ah die ms fonts eula. drück mal die leertaste
<patricia_> keine Reaktion auf "Leertaste"
<_moep_> drück mal tab
<_moep_> und dann enter
<_moep_> das ist doch afaik nur "display"
<k1l_> jo, drück mal tab. dann enter. evtl noch dazwischen space.
<k1l_> einfach mla was rumprobieren :)
<patricia_> bestätigen geht nicht, könnte höchstens oben sagen "Datei - Fenster schließen" oder sowas.
<patricia_> oder "Unterfenster schließen" aber irgendwas bestätigen, das geht nicht? 
<patricia_> wow, tab - enter moep_
<k1l_> klick mal mit der maus in das fenster mitten rein. dann drückst du "tab", dann enter
<patricia_> tab - enter - jetzt gehts weiter. mom.
<k1l_> gut, laufen lassen
<patricia_> jep ;)
<patricia_> so, installiert ist es, und nun?
<patricia_> "wine ausführen" ?
<patricia_> hmm - da passiert nicht.
<patricia_> ich versteh das nicht mit den absoluten Pfaden etc. ist fachchinesisch für mich, was soll ich denn machen?
<patricia_> bekks - bist du noch da?
<bekks> Ja. Hattest Du Dir den wine Artikel mal durchgelesen?
<patricia_> ja. Methode 1 ist durchgeführt. ich weiß aber nix anzufangen mit den absoluten Pfaden?
<patricia_> muß ich den Windows Pfad nehmen, weil es eine Windows-Software ist?
<bekks> Nein. Du musst den vollen Pfad nehmen den die Software unter Linux hat.
<bekks> Irgendwo hast Du sie ja gespeichert.
<patricia_> und wie finde ich heraus, wo wine sich hingespeichert hat?
<bekks> Was genau versuchst du denn aktuell?
<patricia_> ich hab wie empfohlen wine runtergeladen, um möglichst eine Windows-Buchhaltungssoftware unter Linux zum laufen zu kriegen (ich hoffe ich habe das richtig formuliert)
<bekks> Ja, das wissen wir :)
<patricia_> außer linux und wine ist nix auf dem laptop
<bekks> Aber was genau tust du aktuell, und wozu genau brauchst du den "absoluten Pfad" - und von was?
<patricia_> ähh. das steht doch bei der wine-Beschreibung "Es gibt drei korrekte Möglichkeiten, ein Programm mit Wine zu starten." absoluter Pfad
<bekks> Ja, dazu musst du aber auch das Programm, dass du starten willst (deine Buchhaltungssoftware) irgendwo unter Linux gespeichert haben.
<patricia_> nein, das habe ich noch nicht gemacht. - Also einfach cd rein, und einfach abspeichern? oder dabei etwas beachten???
<patricia_> ich will die Schritte richtig machen, und nichts vermurksen.
<bekks> Du musst die komplette CD irgendwohin kopieren und dann das Setup mit wine ausführen - und hoffen dass das funktioniert.
<bekks> Wenn nicht - dann brauchst du eine virtuelle Maschine mit Windows um deine Software weiterzuverwenden.
<nagetier> patricia_, hast du denn eine Windows-Lizenz?
<nagetier> wenn ja, würde ich ja direkt den Weg über eine virtuelle Maschine vorschlagen
<patricia_> es scheint gerade mit wine installiert zu werden. bekks
<patricia_> nagetier - ich habe nur vom kaputten windows-laptop die recovery-cds. die sind ohne lizenznummer.
<nagetier> patricia_, wenn du die noch installieren kannst, kann man die Lizenz auslesen
<patricia_> ich habe noch nicht versucht sie zu installieren - nagetier. falls ich es schaffe die Windows-Buchhaltungssoftware ohne windows, sondern nur mit wine zu installieren, dann freue ich mich, wenn ich den Absprung von windows entgültig schaffen sollte. ;)
<nagetier> Ja, ok
<patricia_> außerdem, ist die lizens nicht zwingend an den kaputten Amilo-Laptop gebunden?? wenn ich diese Lizenz nun auf einen Hp-Laptop mache? Gibt das nicht Ärger mit Microsoft? 
<patricia_> nagetier?
<nagetier> du würdest die ja in einer virtuellen Maschine verwenden, nicht nativ auf dem HP
<nagetier> IMHO darf man seine Lizenz verwenden wo man möchte
<nagetier> aber ok, das sollte man nochmal nachlesen
<nagetier> oder die allwissende Mülltonne bekks fragen ;)
<patricia_> ahh - ok. gut zu wissen. falls nötig. und falls ich noch installieren könnte. - ähhm, was heißt IMHO ???
<nagetier> meiner Bescheidenen Meinung 
<nagetier> b
<patricia_> noch installiert er kräftig, noch siehts gut aus ;) freu ;)
<nagetier> müllhalde*
<patricia_> bekks scheint schlafen gegangen zu sein nagetier
<patricia_> wieso nennst du ihn Mülltonne / Müllhalde ?
<nagetier> patricia_, war nur ein Scherz, ich sah die Fraggles immer gern
<patricia_> kennst du eigentlich beaver74
<nagetier> die Müllhalde bei denen wusste immer alles
<nagetier> patricia_, hehe, jau
<nagetier> warum?
<patricia_> lach - dann bist du beaver74?
<nagetier> evtl :)
<patricia_> dann kennst du mich - eventuell ;)
<nagetier> meine mich zu erinnern, hatten wir uns unter deinem jetzigen nick schon mal unterhalten?
<patricia_> nein.
<nagetier> hm
<bekks> Wenn du Recovery CDs hast, hast du auch einen Aufkleber mit Lizenzschlüssel auf dem Laptop.
<patricia_> du bist gar nicht gelistet in der spitznamenliste?
<bekks> Doch :)
<nagetier> patricia_, habe mich vor ca. einem Jahr von dem Nick getrennt, vollständig
<patricia_> "ist abwesend - i am bussy"
<bekks> Also bin ich doch gelistet :)
<patricia_> ich meinte  nagetier, steht auf abwesend. - bekks. - Hmm. Aufkleber auf der unterseite des kaputten Laptops? Mom. schaue mal.
<nagetier> allwissende *Müllhalde*, sorry bekks :)
<nagetier> patricia_, ich war auch dabei ins Bett zu gehen.. aber noch bin ich vorm Rechner
<nagetier> patricia_, kannst auch mal in das Batteriefach sehen
<patricia_> ja - ich habs tatsächlich gefunden, dort ist ein Produkt-Key ;) ;) ;)
<nagetier> aber du willst ja weg von MS :)
<patricia_> schön dich hier zu lesen, nagetier :)
<nagetier> Danke :)
<patricia_> erinnerst du dich an mich?
<nagetier> ja, wage, sorry.. ist lange her
<patricia_> ja - das ist es. es ist zwei jahre her :)
<nagetier> du meinst über QNAP hatten wir uns unterhalten?
<nagetier> ah doch, jetzt :) du hattest dir so ein billiges Gerät gekauft, welches du umtauschen wolltest :)
<patricia_> genauuuuu - lach
<patricia_> siehste. kommt doch wieder, die erinnerung.
<patricia_> hmm. er hat 100% installiert - und es steht da: Bitte warten sie während der Installationsassistent die Komponenten installiert. Tut sich aber nix mehr. ? Ich wart mal noch ein paar Minuten
<patricia_> kannst du mir nochmal erklären, wie ich in Quassel den unterstrich wegkrieg nach meinem namen?  Einstellungen - Quassel konfigurieren ???
<nagetier> patricia_, schau mal ob da dein Nick mit Unterstrich eingetragen ist.. ansonsten '/nick patricia' in die Eingabezeile eingeben
<nagetier> patricia_, und hatten wir das nicht auch damals schon ? *g*
<patricia_> genau. nur mit dem damaligen name "chocoq" weil ich dieses Desktopbild mit dem Grünschnabel "chocoq" habe. :)
<nagetier> ah, jau
<patricia_> irgendwie geht es nicht weiter mit der Installation
<patricia_> nee klappt nicht mit /nick patricia. wo bitte genau, welche eingabezeile meinst du?
<bekks> patricia_: Dort wo du deinen letzten Satz hineingeschrieben hast.
<k1l_> patricia ist immernoch voneinem anderen user blockiert
<patricia_> das löscht sich selber weg, sobald ich danach enter drücke?
<k1l_> und ist aussedem eh schon reserviert
<patricia_> scheint so bekks
<patricia_> obwohl ich denke, dass ich selber das verursache, denn das hatte ich vor 2 jahren auch schon mal mit meinem exotischen namen chocoq
<patricia_> nee. also mit der Installation, das schließt sich irgendwie nicht zuende ab. "Fertigstellen" da tut sich nix? http://imgur.com/mvXzpGB
<patricia_> ist die Installation unter Wine jetzt gescheitert?
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-19
<bekks> Das musst du ausprobieren.
<patricia_> ich hol die cd mal raus, und stöber mal im Strukturbaum, ob da was ist. oder gibt es einen Terminal-Befehl für sowas?
<bekks> cd und ls :)
<patricia_> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$ cd
<patricia_> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$ ls
<patricia_> Lexware  Öffentlich  Schreibtisch  Vorlagen
<patricia_> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$ 
<bekks> Du hast ein Verzeichnis ".wine" in deinem Home. Und darunter irgendwo wurde diene Software installiert.
<patricia_> ich finde den wine-Ordner nicht, wie Orte ich den?
<bekks> mit ls -lha /home/deinuser/
<nagetier> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18829 - diese Version läuft jedenfalls nicht unter Wine
<nagetier> patricia_, dürfte vermutlich bei deiner nicht besser aussehen
<patricia_>  ls -lha /home/patricia/ da kommt folgendes kauderwelsch , bekks http://pastebin.com/0PML7D14
<bekks> patricia_: ls -lha /home/patricia/.wine/
<patricia_> http://pastebin.com/GG5Sx3Xv
<patricia_> habe ich mit wine was falsch gemacht bekks?
<patricia_> also doch umschwenken auf virtual machine? Und kucken ob es mit den Recovery-Cds geht?
<patricia_> bekks?
<patricia_> nagetier? was soll ich tun?
<nagetier> patricia_, Quicken wurde von anderen Anwendern getestet und es lief nicht.. laut dem Bericht lies es sich installieren, aber das wird auch nicht genau deine Version sein.. du kannst es weiter versuchen, aber die Aussichten sind nicht gut. Kannst auch mal dazu im #winehq nachfragen
<patricia_> ich las es schon. wie soll ich jetzt bitte weitermachen? 
<patricia_> ich geh jetzt auch erst mal ins Bett - und beim nächsten Anlauf weitersehen. Gute Nacht allen Anwesenden. ;)
<polix> moin zusammen :)
<patricia_> Hallo miteinander, Ich habe Wine installiert, und versucht damit "Lexware Quicken Home&Business Jubiläumsversion 2012" zu installieren. Jedoch stoppte es  nach 100% und bearbeitete nicht den Fertigstellungs-Prozess 0%. http://imgur.com/mvXzpGB - Kann jemand helfen???  
<patricia_> Es handelt sich um die Release-Version 20.00, Einzelversion 20. Wie ich las funktioniert die Version 17.00 nichthttps://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18829 - aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand ob unter wine irgendwie die Version 20.0 läuft???? Bräuchte  bitte Hilfe. 
<patricia_> Es handelt sich um die Release-Version 20.00, Einzelversion 20. Wie ich las funktioniert die Version 17.00 nicht https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18829 - aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand ob unter wine irgendwie die Version 20.0 läuft???? Bräuchte  bitte Hilfe. 
<stevieh1> patricia_: ich glaub nach der Drucker Orgie hat da keiner mehr Lust zu ;-)
<patricia_> versteh ich stevie1, und danke für die aufrichtigen Worte - ich ja auch nicht. aber falls es mit wine nicht klappt bliebe nur eine Virtual maschine und Windows. und genau das will ich vermeiden. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar ausgeruhte Geister hier, die sich der Herausforderung annehmen.
<ppq> bei wine ist es so, dass man als normalsterblicher meistens nichts machen kann, wenn etwas nicht läuft. schau einfach mal nach, ob die installation nicht doch schon durch ist (ob die dateien alle da sind in ~/.wine/drive_c/). wenn ja, führ einfach mal die .exe datei mit wine im terminal aus: wine pfad/zur/datei.exe
<testdr> patricia_: ausgeruht bin ich - aber mit Windows habe ich nichts am Hut. Das ist als wenn Du einen Vegetarier nach dem besten Rezept für Fleischbällchen fragst.
<ppq> falls noch irgendwelche DLLs fehlen, wird das im idealfall an den meldungen im terminal erkennbar sein, die kannst du dann mit winetricks nachinstallieren
<ppq> das sollte an anhaltspunkten erstmal reichen für ein bisschen trial&error, bin dann mal weg, viel erfolg
<k1l> guck in die wine app datenbank ob es da bekannte tricks gibt bei deinem programm
<k1l> die app datenbank ist auch unten auf der wiki seite verlinkt
<cathode_cathay> mit playonlinux kann man auch windows programme installieren, das klappt oft besser als direkt mit wine
<patricia_> ok. k1l - mache ich - und danke cathode_cathay - werde mir playonlinux mal ansehen. bin jetzt erst mal offline, den schönen Tag nutzen. Danke vorab. melde mich wieder.
<patricia_> wie kann ich mich hier auf Quassel denn auf abwesend stellen?
<patricia_> bin ich jetzt auf abwesend?
<ppq> /away
<Mike1> hallo liebe Leute
<Mike1> gibt es eine Möglichkeit um Festzustellen, von welchem Gerät ein Maustastendruck gesendet wird?
<Mike1> xev zeigt ja viel an, aber leider nicht woher
<Mike1> und warum hat meine Schwester alle paar Sekunden ein [ 34094.307] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-A1D1F09B6793F2EA168089B0E9746D0E4B4AF841.xkm
<Mike1> ?
<testdr> Mike1: ja - nur den meisten Anwendungen ist es egal. Wenn Du da mehr wissen willst, dann sieh mal nach wie das gelöst wird, wenn jemand zu seiner maus ein Digitizerpad(Wacom, etc.) nutzt. In Gimg stellt man dann das "pen-device" ein.
<Mike1> es geht ja eigentlich darum, dass beim Thinkpad Yoga meiner Schwester zufällige Mausklicks auftreten
<Mike1> und zwar nicht durch das Touchpad oder so
<testdr> Mike1: mit der ubuntu-Live-Version testen ob es da auch passiert, falls ja, dann klingt das nach defekter Hardware
<Mike1> naja, das gute Stück hat auch einen Touchscreen
<Mike1> den haben wir jetzt mal deaktiviert, mal schauen ob das etwas bringt
<Mike1> das ganze lässt sich leider nicht besonders gut reproduzieren, sie glaubt, dass es gehäuft beim Tippen auftritt
<Mike1> könnte also wirklich ein Wackelkontakt oder so sein
<testdr> Mike1: falls das "Tippen" im Verdacht ist - dann eine externe Tastatur mal testen
<koegs> Mike1: hat das ding auch ein Touchpad?
<PBeck> Mike1: beim tippen ist es mir auch öfters passiert, dass ich mit dem handballen irgendwie das touchpad gestreift habe
<Mike1> PBeck, koegs: Touchpad das aber – wie das bei aktuellen Thinkpads leider so notwendig ist – nur für die Trackpoint-Tasten verwendet wird.
<Mike1> Touch-Fläche ist 0 groß und oben drei Stellen für drei Tasten
<PBeck> Mike1: ah das habe ich seit gestern auch, da sind fehlklicks irgendwie vorprogrammiert ... bin nicht zufrieden (erzähl ich dir in offtopic)
<Kos8> Hallo, Frage: Was ist bei Lubuntu (PCManFM) der Unterschied zwischen "Dateisystem aushängen" und "Wechseldatenträger entfernen"?
<bekks> Das Erstere hängt das Dateisystem aus, das Zweitere entfernt zusätzlich das Gerät aus dem Gerätebaum.
<Perzeus> gibt es was neues bei ubuntu
<Kos8> bekks: Und was sollte man verwenden?
<Perzeus> wann kommt die neu version
<bekks> Kos8: Zum Dateisystem aushängen das Erstere, zum Entfernen des Gerätes das Zweitere.
<Kos8> "Wechseldatenträger entfernen" hängt das Dateisystem aber auch automatisch aus, oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<Kos8> bekks: Der Sinn dahinter leuchtet mir trotzdem nicht ein...
<Sephira> "Wechseldatenträger entfernen" hat doch auch eine Physische Komponente
<Kos8> Sephira: Wenn man "Wechseldatenträger entfernen" geklickt hat, wie kann man den USB-Stick wieder mounten, ohne neu in den Port zu "stecken"?
<Sephira> wie machst du das bei einer DVD?
<Kos8> Sephira: Gibt es hierzu keine Möglichkeiten?
<jokrebel> Sephira: Wenn ich einen Datenrtäger (ob nun USB-Stick oder DVD) entfernen will da tue ich das auch. Auf "entfernen" Klicken und dann "ach ich brauch da doch noch was" ist ein Bedienerproblem. Da stellt sich die Frage nicht. Ausstecken/Auswerfen - Neuanstecken/Neueinfahren - gut.
<testdr> Kos8: es gibt die Möglichkeit das usb-Device zu "reseten" - dazu gibt es aber kein Standardtool in Ubunut - es gibt aber Quellcode mit dem das machbar ist und man muss natürlich wissen um welches Device es am USB-Bus geht. Da am USB-Bus meist mehrere Geräte hängen ist ein neuladen des USB-Treibers nicht sinnvoll.
<jokrebel> err --^ Kos8 
<testdr> usb-reset, ein Link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/645/how-do-you-reset-a-usb-device-from-the-command-line
<Sephira> "Wechseldatenträger entfernen" aus dem Menü ausblenden wenn man das eh nicht braucht
<bekks> Es gubt sehr wohl ein Standardtool um ein USB Tool zu resetten. udev. Aber das ist nicht untuitiv bedienbar.
<stevieh1> wenn ich auf nem 14.04 owncloud installieren will, sollte ich da nach nem ppa schauen, das von der distri nehmen oder es mir von hand machen?
<jokrebel> ist ja so auch nicht vorgesehn. Wenn ich sage, dass ich "sicher entfernen" will sollte ich mir eigentlich sicher sein, dass ich in abstecken will. Sollte mir dann _hinterher_ einfallen, dass ich doch noch was brauche - so what - abstecken -> wieder anstecken.
<jokrebel> und beim nächsten mal genauer überlegen ob ich nun _wirklich_ fertig bin und ihn _wirklich_ entfernen will.
<bekks> Und ansonsten nicht heulen, dass man einen USB Stick abziehen und wieder einstöpseln muss. Davon wird man nicht krank.
<patricia_> könnt ihr mir bitte mal ein anderes snapshot programm sagen als alternative zu imgur.com (irgendwas mach ich da falsch) 
<bekks> https://www.google.de/search?q=image+uploade+pastebin :)
<patricia_> danke bekks ;)
<patricia_> versuche gerade im IRC #winehq meine Windowssoftware "Lexware Home&Business 2012 Jubiläumsversion" zum Laufen zu kriegen. Mein Englisch ist kläglich, und zusätzliches linux-fachchinesisch bringen mich an meine Grenzen. Aber noch hab ich nicht aufgeben. ;) ;) ;)
<stevieh1> patricia_: wofür brauchst du denn das Lexware Zeugse?
<andrk> guten abend. ich hab ein riesen problem. es wurden jetzt schon 2 usb-sticks "zerstört" und ich bräuchte morgen dringend einen. ich quäl mich jetzt seit 2 stunden durch irgendwelche tutorials aber krieg es einfach nicht hin den fehler wegzukriegen der sagt: "zugriff nur lesbar."  ich hab schon von neu formatieren, an anderes betriebssystem anstecken, chown- und chmod-rechte auf mountpoint ändern so einiges versucht. noch irgendje
<Shadow_x23> andrk in wiefern zerstört ?
<andrk> Shadow_x23: ich hab sie angesteckt, hab eine datei draufgeschoben, hab sie nochmal angsteckt um noch eine datei draufzuschieben und auf einmal waren sie beide "read only"
<maredebianum> Hallo, mein apache reagiert mit segfault auf htaccess-AUTH [AH00051: child pid 6080 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)], wie kann ich da genauer reinschauen, was schiefläuft?
<andrk> Shadow_x23: und was mich so ratlos macht ist, dass ich laut berechtigungsliste alles mit dem usbstick machen darf "datei erstellen, löschen" aber trotzdem nichts auf dem usbstick speichern kann
<maredebianum> Kann auch php sein, das da crasht
<Shadow_x23> andrk ist es ein normaler usb stick ohne siherheitseinstellungen
<maredebianum> andrk: gab es Dateisystemfehler und der ganze Stick ist komplett ro gemounted? was sagt denn mount dazu?
<andrk> Shadow_x23: ja ist es. also laut den einstellungen darf ich das alles mit stick machen: http://i.imgur.com/rVAVEpO.png
<andrk> maredebianum: das ist die ausgabe von mount: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420318/
<andrk> und /dev/sdb1 ist eigentlich als rw gemountet, zumindest wenn ich den eintrag richtig verstehe
<maredebianum> andrk: Ja, das sieht ok aus
<nagetier> andrk: versuche mal bitte folgendes: 'umount /media/andrk/usb', 'mkdir /mnt/tmp', 'mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/tmp'
<andrk> also falls das noch hilft: ich kann z. b. folgendes machen "cd /media/andrk/usb" und nächster befehl dann: "sudo touch hallo.txt" und so kann ich datein erstellen. aber wenn ich das selbe über die grafische oberfläche versuche, dann gehts nicht
<Shadow_x23> gibt es schon ein fehlerbericht über wechselndes Tastertur Layout unter Ubuntu
<andrk> nagetier: es kommt: "einhängen des ortes nicht möglich. datei konnte nicht eingehängt werden"
<nagetier> andrk: du hattest sudo verwendet?
<nagetier> sorry, vergesse immer das mitanzugeben
<andrk> ja, hatte ich eingegeben ;)
<andrk> ohne kam eh eine fehlermeldung
<nagetier> andrk: und die Meldung kommt beim letzten Befehl?
<andrk> also mithilfe deiner befehle wird der stick an /mnt/tmp eingehängt und im verzeichnis kann ich mit ls auch anschaun was auf dem stick ist und ich kann datein erstellen. wenn ich allerdings den dateimanager öffne und den usb-stick mit der maus anklicke, dann erscheint die meldung
<ring0> Shadow_x23, ich würde mal hier nachgucken: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<nagetier> andrk: kannst du die Dateien bis morgen nicht über die Konsole auf den Stick schieben.. das scheint mir doch tiefgreifender.. und ist mir auch nicht ganz unbekannt
<andrk> ich hab sie jetzt auf einem ftp-server abgelegt auf den ich morgen auch zugreifen kann um an die daten zu kommen
<andrk> danke trotzdem für deine hilfe nagetier. 
<maredebianum> Für Sticks gibt es auch noch p(u)mount, damit kann man als user (un)mounten. gnome mount infos gibts via gvfs-mount -l. Und das wurzelverzeichnis gehört sicher dir (GID/UID)? Mal via ls -la /mnt/tmp checken.
<k0tze> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die magic sysrq aktiviert bekomme?
<k0tze> sudo echo “1” > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<k0tze> bash: /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq: Keine Berechtigung
<ring0> k0tze, erst "sudo -i" und dann dein echo
<k0tze> -bash: echo: Schreibfehler: Das Argument ist ungültig.
<k1l_> 1. die magic sysrq sind aktiviert. nur das dontzap nicht mehr. 2. klappt so nicht, da du nach dem > keine rootrechte mehr hast. das musst du mit sudo tee machen
<dAnjou> k0tze: dein einzeiler führt echo mit root-rechten aus, aber die pipe nicht mehr
<dAnjou> und was sind das für komische quotes
<k0tze> weiß nicht war copy und paste
<k0tze> echo 1 | tee /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq  hat geklappt
<k1l_> k0tze: "weiß nicht" ist immer blöd, wenn es um systemsachen geht.
<dAnjou> k0tze: hast du grad zugegeben, was ausgeführt zu haben, was du nichtmal verstanden hast?
<k0tze> doch kenne nur den bash syntax nicht aussem kopf
<k0tze> ewigkeiten nicht gemacht
<k1l_> das steht btw auch richtig im ubuntu wiki :/
<k0tze> ja sudo -i hat geholfen vorher gings nicht, i'm sorry
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-12
<doev> hallo. weiß jemand, ob man eine nvidia PCIe karte parallel mit einer amd on-board gpu betreiben kann? Die Treiber lassen sich z.B. nicht gleichzeitig über die Paketverwaltung installieren.
<stevieh> wieso das nicht?
<doev> stevieh, wenn ich fglrx installiern will, soll nvidia-... entfernt werden.
<stevieh> hmmm...
<dadrc> radeon + nvidia sollte gehen
<stevieh> im extremfall einen von beiden Treibern an der Paketverwaltung vorbei
<doev> ... mal neu booten
<doev> Muss man irgendwas beachten, wenn man aus einer vm zu einem vpn verbindet? Auf dem Host verbindet er mit der gleichen Einstellung ohne Probleme.  Der Gast ist über NAT angebunden.
<koegs> doev: ich sag jetzt mal "nein", ohne die details zu kennen
<doev> Der host sagt "CHAP authentication succeeded" aber der Guest "LCP: timeout sending Config-Request".
<koegs> fehlen immer noch viele details
<geser> doev: vielleicht braucht der Gast NAT traversal beim VPN, damit es funktioniert (bin kein VPN Experte).
<uni67catX> hi ubuntu freaks
<dadrc> uni67catX: Einfachste Methode: `rfkill block wifi` in die /etc/rc.local
<dadrc> dann macht dein Ubuntu quasi direkt beim Booten das WLAN aus und du musst es explizit anmachen
<uni67catX> dadrc, kannst Du mir bitte sagen, in welchem ordner/script befindet sich dieser befehl, der w-lan automatisch einschaltet?
<uni67catX> rc.local?
<dadrc> Dein Laptop bootet einfach so, würd ich behaupten. 
<uni67catX> möchte mich nur schlau machen
<uni67catX> ok...
<uni67catX> aber boot vorgang ist quasi ein Automatismus
<uni67catX> der sich auf irgendein script richtet, oder?
<uni67catX> reihenfolge, wo und wann prozesstechnisch was gestartet&aktiviert werden muss, oder?
<dadrc> Das macht das Init-System, ja. Upstart/systemd
<uni67catX> dadrc, thx
<Anticom> tag zusammen. hab hier ein shell skript "a". Jetzt möchte ich ein kleines Skript "b" drumrum bauen, was mir stdout in den syslog umleitet. Was muss dann in "b" stehen? 'a "$@" | logger' ?
<fred``> hat mal jemand ne idee was mir grub hier sagen moechte: 'grub-install: Warnung: Der Sektor 32 wird bereits vom Programm »FlexNet« verwendet und wird daher übergangen. Diese Software kann in Zukunft Start- oder andere Probleme hervorrufen. Bitte fragen Sie dessen Autoren, ob es möglich ist, keine Daten im Boot-Bereich zu speichern..'
<Luuubb> fred``: flexnet ist afaik irgendein drm zeug
<Luuubb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/195390/grub-gives-messages-about-the-boot-sector-being-used-by-other-software-what-sho
<Rochvellon> oder auch mal hier schauen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<fred``> 'aber ich hab doch gar nicht geaendert'
<fred``> *nichts
<fred``> hm - spannende sache
<Rochvellon> hast du windows auf dem rechner und dort etwas installiert, was flexnet installiert?
<fred``> hab auf ner anderen ssd windows installiert
<fred``> dann hab ich mir wahrscheinlich dort etwas eingefangen
<Rochvellon> und diese festplatte, wo flexnet (oder so) drauf ist, ist deine erste platte?
<fred``> die 'ubuntu-ssd' ist die erste platte - die winssd die zweite - das system booten passiert ueber grub von der ubuntu-ssd
<Rochvellon> dann wird dort standardmäßig der mbr angelegt, wo das bios zuerst schaut um das system starten zu können
<fred``> jo - genau. vor ein paar tagen hatte ich unter windows so ne seltsame (in englisch) window-update-style nachricht beim herunterfahren - so: nicht runterfahren - es werden noch aenderungen am system durchgefuehrt
<fred``> aber mein win-sys ist deutsch und so ne meldung gabs bisher noch nie
<Rochvellon> hm, möglicherweise hast du dir unter win etwas eingefangen
<fred``> jo - mensch - ohne das ubuntu haette ich das wohl nicht gemerkt - tolles nod32 :/
<Rochvellon> fred``:  mit virenscanner ist das so eine sache. selbst wenn du 20 scanner installiert haben solltest, kannst du nicht wirklich sicher sein, dass da auch nichts ist. schon gar nicht in einem laufenden system. am besten du schnappst dir ein live-system und scannst damit mal deine windows-installation
<Rochvellon> von kaspersky bspw. gibt es schon ein fertiges live-image
<k1l_> clamav gibts auch in ubuntu
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/clamav
<fred``> das scheint aber keine 'richtige' malware zu sein - zumindest urspruenglich
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-13
<tuor> hi, kann ich die remmina config (alle Hosts) exportieren um sie auf einem anderen PC dann zu nutzen, bzw. um sie anderen Personen zur Verfuegung zu stellen?
<tuor> Das Ziel: eine zentrale Konfigurationsdatei die man wartet und alle dann verwenden koennen um sich via RDP auf Windows Servern einzuloggen.
<ppq> kannst ja mal versuchen, ~/.remmina zu verteilen
<ppq> wobei da glaub ich private keys mit drin sind, daher keine so gute idee
<tuor> ppq, jo das hat was.
<tuor> Ich koennte diese aber erst entfernen. Koennte ein Skript schreiben welche alle Persoenlichen Attribute entfernt, bzw. eines welche nur gewisse Attribute ausliest und dann den Rest mit Standardwerten fuellt. Hmm waer was.
<tuor> s/Persoenlichen/persoenlichen
<ppq> würd mich aber btw wundern, wenn remmina selbst keinen richtigen export von verbindungen unterstützt
<tuor> ppq, ja schon, aber ich finde es nur fuer jede einzelne Verbindung. Einen "globalen" Export finde ich nicht.
<rentier_> Wie gebe ich bei unoconv -f pdf -o ~/PDF-Dateien/ *.*  den Pfad zu zu erzeugenden Verzeichnis so ein, dass das Verzeichnis unterhalb des aktuellen Verzeichnisses angelegt wird?
<ppq> rentier_, einfach relative pfade nutzen: unoconv -o PDF-Dateien *
<rentier_> ach so
<ppq> oder, wenn das programm absolute haben will: ./PDF-Dateien
<rentier_> ppq das mit den relativen Pfaden klappt schon mal nicht, dann legt es eine pdf-Datei an statt eines Verzeichnisses
<ppq> rentier_, das könnte auch dran liegen, dass ich grad das / am ende weggelassen hab, probier es mal mit
<ppq> unoconv -o PDF-Dateien/ *
<ppq> das verzeichnis existiert aber schon, oder?
<rentier_> nein
<ppq> >.>
<rentier_> das soll er neu anlegen
<ppq> das musst du selber tun
<rentier_> macht er ja mit der Ursprungs-Syntax ebenfalls, nur ium Home-Verzeichnis
<ppq> echt? naja, dann geht es ja vielleicht so.
<rentier_> Mit dem Slash nach dem Verzeichnisnamen gehts
<ppq> für ein CLI programm ist das imho ein etwas merkwürdiges verhalten, aber schön dass es geht
<rentier_> ppq aber er hat eine der Dateien nicht konvertiert
<rentier_> ich glaub ich spinne
<ppq> rentier_, füg mal die option -v hinzu
<ppq> vllt. gibt es eine fehlermeldung
<rentier_> Nope er lässt einfach die erste -odt-Datei im Ausgangsverzeichnis weg
<rentier_> Hat er wohl keinen Bock drauf
<ppq> das ist merkwürdig, da * eigentlich von der shell expandiert wird, zu einer leerzeichen-separierten liste der dateien im aktuellen verzeichnis
<ppq> ah, hat die datei ein leerzeichen im namen?
<rentier_> ppq ja aber alle anderen auch
<rentier_> mit *.* macht er's
<Satorisanja> Hallo ist beim fujitsu esprimo P5730 ein fehler der hardware? Weil ubuntu nach einer gewissen Zeit einfriert.
<Satorisanja> Oder liegt es am Grafikchip?
<Satorisanja> Der hat 2GB RAM DDR2
<ppq> wenn sysrq-reisub nicht geht, ist es ein hardwareproblem
<ppq> da kann es dann wiederum alles mögliche sein
<ppq> empirisch gesehen ist kaputter ram am wahrscheinlichsten
<Satorisanja> Danke
<Satorisanja> ich probiere es aus, dann melde ich mich wieder.
<Satorisanja> Na dann bis später mal.
<red_> warum bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung ls datei[1].txt
<ppq> red_, ?
<ppq> welche fehlermeldung?
<red_> ich will diese datei1.txt sichen mit Klammer
<red_> suchen
<red_> zugrif. nicht möglich. oder datei nicht gefunden
<ppq> ich kann dir nicht folgen. du hast irgendwo auf deinem pc eine "datei[1].txt" und möchtest sie finden?
<red_> ja und ich möchte das letzt Zeichen mit der [1] suchen
<ppq> find / -name 'datei\[1\].txt'
<ppq> das letzte zeichen?
<red_> in dem fall . oder datei3.txt  , ls datei[123].txt
<ppq> du möchtest also alle dateien, die erst einige buchstaben, dann eine ein- oder mehrstellige zahn und dann ein ".txt" im dateinamen haben?
<ppq> *zahl
<red_> ja
<ppq> dann solltest du dich mal mit redulären ausdrücken vertraut machen
<red_> das soll mit ls oder wildkart gehen
<ppq> sieht kompliziert aus - ist es auch - aber mit etwas einlesen wird das schon
<red_> Also der von Rheinwerk schreibt die beispiele so. 
<mnass> moin : Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://archive.canonical.com/dists/precise/partner/binary-i386/Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein - wie kann man sowas reparieren?
<mrkramps> mnass, warten und paketquellen neu einlesen lassen, bis wieder geht
<mnass> hmm k
<jokrebel> mnass: oder den Server der Quellen wechseln.
<mrkramps> ich befürchte, das ist mit partner nicht möglich :S
<mnass> Ich hab eine Datei gelöscht die spotify.lis statt list hieß und wegen der gemeckert wurde
<mnass> hängt das damit zusammen?
<mnass> in sources.list.d
<mrkramps> noe
<mnass> ich glaub da sollte man händisch nix löschen oder?
<mnass> hmm k
<mrkramps> doch doch, das geht schon
<mnass> Wie dem auch sei - dann warte ich mal - Server Umstellen bringt wirklich nix
<mrkramps> mnass, ich les gerade in einem anderen channel, dass wohl auch das trusty partner betroffen ist
<mrkramps> also etwas warten und dann wieder aktualisieren
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-14
<fr00p> hallo nach der installation einiger pakte erhalte ich die meldung nach dem booten. "ein systemfehler wurde festgestellt" ich klicke die meldung weg und alles funktioniert weiter. wie kann ich dem herr werden?
<ppq> fr00p, schau mal in /var/crash/ was da los war
<ppq> und setz ein sudo apt-get -f install ab, zur sicherheit
<ppq> hm.
<fr00p> compiz 1000 crash und networkmanager crash
<fr00p> das passiert nach jedem reboot
<ppq> passiert es nach jedem reboot oder kriegst du die *meldung* dass es passierte nach jedem reboot?
<ppq> wie viele dateien waren in /var/crash? wenn nur die eine jeweils, ist es auch nur ein mal passiert
<fr00p> es passiert nach jedem reboot
<fr00p> ich gucke mal rein
<fr00p> als in den ordner sind wie gesagt nur die beiden einträge
<ppq> dann ist es nur ein mal passiert
<ppq> lösch beide und gut ist
<fr00p> die fenster kommen aber nach jedem reboot wieder
<ppq> ja
<ppq> lösch die dateien, dann kommen die nicht wieder
<fr00p> cool 
<fr00p> rm /compiz 1000 crash ... und rm networkmanager crash ?
<ppq> nein
<ppq>  /var/crash/bla
<fr00p> so ich starte mal neu
<fr00p> scheint gut zu sein nun kurz und knapp danke!
<fr00p> haben wir hier audiophile? folgendes szenario: 1 x externes audio interface 1 x laptop 1 x pc .. soundquelle laptop und pc sollen zusammengemischt werden über das besagte interface. kann das sound interface funktionieren wenn man es an die usb 3 ports eines mainboards mit offline stromversorgung hängt? oder muss dazu ein os gebootet sein?
<fr00p> dazu muss gesagt werden damit es auch sinn macht. der pc soll manchmal aus sein um strom zu sparen. das audiointerface hängt an diesem
<fr00p> kennt einer ein gutes tool was fenster in gleich grössen auf dem desk verteilt? mittels shortcut?
<dadrc> Stichwort: Tiling
<dadrc> Gibt's Window Manager, die sowas direkt machen
<fr00p> ja google hat die passende antwort gerade geliefert danke! tiling compiz
<fr00p> unsupportet addons compiz
<k1l> bei unity kannste die fenster einfach in eine ecke ziehen und die werden dann z.b. auf 1/4 des desktops angepasst
<spY|da_> hey, ich habe eben mal ein frisches ubuntu srv 14.04.3 auf nen uralt dell installiert, komischerweise krieg ich ihn nicht dazu das er mir kernelmessages zeigt, splash und quiet hab ich nicht drinstehen, bildschirm bleibt trotzdem schwarz bis zum login
<spY|da_> jemand ne idee was ich falsch mache?
<dadrc> drück mal esc beim booten, dann sollte er in die Logansicht gehen
<spY|da_> dadrc, mach ich mal, danke
<nagetier> spY|da_, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/plymouth#Problembehebung
<spY|da_> danke, probiere ich auch mal
<dreamon__> Wie transferiert Ihr Fotos vom Handy(android) auf Ubuntu. hier hängt er nicht immer gvfs ein. Ist lästig. irgendeine Alternative.?
<Fuchs> mtp kioslave geht, ist halt KDE, 
<Fuchs> Alternativ kann man das mit kde connect machen, entgegen dem Namen sehr wenig KDE 
<spY|da_> ich mounte das mit jmtpfs 
<dadrc> FTP :)
<k1l> sollte ootb gehen bei ubuntu. gibt aber wohl geräte die da probleme machen
<mrkramps> dreamon, funktioniert PTP bei dir nicht richtig?
<dreamon> mrkramps, Mal gehts mal nicht.
<mrkramps> komisch, eigentlich ist ptp verlässlicher als mtp unter linux
<dreamon> Wenn ich Kiste neu starte und einstecke, dann gehts.. ein paar Tage später nicht mehr. Bin viel mit Standby unterwegs.. Boote sehr selten
<k1l> dann sind das module die nicht aktiviert werden
<k1l> oder eben nicht ordentlich geladen wurden beim aufwachen
<dreamon> Welches Modul könnte das sein?
<dreamon> Sollte fuse modul dafür wichtig sein. Hier zeigt lsmod auf jedenfall kein Fuse an
<dreamon> lsmod | grep fuse
<dreamon> mrkramps, könntest du bitte schauen ob das bei dir gestartet ist?
<mrkramps> dreamon, fuse hat meines wissens nach nichts mit gvfs zu tun
<dreamon> Dachte weil der hier → https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=148694
<ItaloRaver> ein USB Steck sollte ja um als Speicher für det System zu dienen laut ubuntuusers wiki mindestens ca. 30 Mb/s beim Lesen erreichen, wie viel det beim schreiben hat is egal?
<fr00p> gibts ne möglichkeit dass wenn man bei mehreren screens mit ctrl + p die anzeige wechselt das ein bestimmter monitor immer die selber position bekommt? ich habe nämlich folgendes problem, wenn ich wie gesagt die anzeige wechsel ist die zwetie anzeige immer rechts neben dem der notebookanzeige, sie soll nach dem wechsel mittels ctrl + p aber links sein.
<red_> ich weiss jetzt warum datei[ ].txt nicht funktionier. Weil nix drin steht 
<ItaloRaver> ein USB Stick sollte ja um als Speicher für det System zu dienen laut ubuntuusers wiki mindestens ca. 30 Mb/s beim Lesen erreichen, wie viel det beim schreiben hat is egal?
<nagetier> ItaloRaver, was willst du mit dem Stick erreichen? .. liegt dein System auf einer HDD, und du willst Dateizugriffe mit dem Stick beschleunigen?
<nagetier> Dann ist Schreiben egal, ja
<nagetier> Liegt das System auf einer SSD, würde ich das lassen
<fr00p> es bringt doch nicht wirklich was das system mittels usb stick beschleunigen zu wollen oder? Oo
<nagetier> fr00p, Dateizugriffe können parallel abgearbeitet werden, und der Stick hat eine wesentlich bessere Zugriffszeit.. aber ich halte das auch für vernachlässigbar
<nagetier> fr00p, du könntest dir per xrandr etwas basteln und darauf eine Tastenkombination legen
<fr00p> stimmt darauf bein ich gar ned gekommen ich werde mal nach nem script googeln
<sash_> Hmm… In den Gnome-Einstellungen gibt es ja "Display" und da kann man die Anordnung ändern. Die wird dann monitorspezifisch in einer eigenen xml gespeichert.
<nagetier> fr00p, /usr/bin/xrandr --output DP-1 --auto --output DP-2 --auto --left-of DP-1 .. wirkt hier
<sash_> Ich weiß nicht, ob es das bei Unity auch gibt, gehe aber stark davon aus.
<nagetier> fr00p, musst natürlich anpassen ;)
<ItaloRaver> nagetier: ne der stick soll det bs enthalten und als Hauptplatte fungieren, inkl home Portionen usw.
<nagetier> ItaloRaver, oha, da wäre ich vorsichtig.. ein USB-Stick ist dazu eigentlich nicht ausgelegt.. der wird dir sehr wahrscheinlich recht schnell um die Ohren fliegen
<ItaloRaver> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_auf_externen_Speichermedien
<ItaloRaver> also besse nen externe 2.5 platte
<nagetier> Ja, definitiv
<nagetier> ItaloRaver, und bei dem Vorhaben ist Schreibleistung ebenfalls wichtig
<fr00p> nagetier, kann man den unity desktop kein farbprofil mehr adden? wie damals beim gnome? die fenster sind mir alle zu hell :/
<nagetier> fr00p, puh, kA
<nagetier> wäre traurig wenn nicht
<fr00p> würde den hintergrund der fenster gerne schwarz oder grau haben. bei einzelnen programme geht das
<fr00p> -_- nur wie
<ItaloRaver> oder auf den jeweiligen Geräten ne feste install und nur home auf usb stick?
<fr00p> unter kde kann man das alles spielend machen. will aber kein kubuntu :)
<nagetier> ItaloRaver, was willst du denn erreichen? Hasst du das vor weil du das Medium dann an unterschiedlichen Rechnern anschließen und davon booten kannst, oder warum dieser Aufwand?
<ItaloRaver> dat ziehl wäre ein System zu haben det imme auf dem selben stand is auf unterschiedliche Geräten
<nagetier> Dann stellt sich die Frage ja nicht mehr ob nur /home.. / muss dabei sein
<nagetier> Und ob man das heutzutage an USB2.0 haben möchte ist mir nicht klar
<nagetier> Ich komme auf 2.0 da du vorhin von ~30MB/s sprachst
<ItaloRaver> vor allem erst mal, fester pc zuhause, Laptop. abe auch interessant wäre es dieses auch auf x beliebigen sonstigen rechner starten zu können.
<nagetier> Da kann man sich etwas erstellen, klar, aber grundsätzlich würde ich die Systeme nicht von USB nutzen wollen
<ItaloRaver> ne ich würde auf jedenfall usb 3.0 nehmen, abe ubuntuusers sagt mindestens 30 mb/s
<nagetier> Ja, dann mach das.. write ist dabei jedenfalls auch wichtig
<ItaloRaver> den wo ich im auge habe hat 100 lesen und 15 schreiben
<nagetier> Die würde ich meiden
<nagetier> Da gibt es für ein paar Euro mehr sicherlich bessere
<ItaloRaver> ich möchte eben ein wo möglichst wenig raus schaut, und stick weil es einfach zu handhabe is als ne externe
<nagetier> SanDisk hat da nette
<ItaloRaver> ok, abe möglich wäre es also doch
<nagetier> ItaloRaver, so was z.B. .. Schreibleistung solltest noch ermitteln, IMHO ist die aber recht gut - http://geizhals.de/sandisk-ultra-fit-16gb-sdcz43-016g-g46-a1146267.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
<ItaloRaver> wie schnell müsst der dann schreiben können?
<jokrebel> fr00p: Schon mal auf ein anderes Thema in "Darstellung" geswitched?
<nagetier> ItaloRaver, möglich ist das, nur wird es stark vom Stick abhängen wie lange der das mitmacht
<nagetier> ItaloRaver, je schneller je besser
<ItaloRaver> also wohl auch mindestens 30, wa
<ItaloRaver> und imme sicherungen machen :-)
<nagetier> ich tippe mal um die 50MB/s sollten möglich sein
<nagetier> achte bei den Sticks aber eher auf Qualität :)
<ItaloRaver> abe det sollte man ja eh
<ItaloRaver> ok, und wie am besten, eher bekannte marken bevorzugen?
<nagetier> Auch sollte man anschließend Schreiboperationen wenn möglich in dem RAM verlagern.. aber das sollte im Link beschrieben sein
<nagetier> ItaloRaver, kA, schau ob du gescheite Berichte findest.. ansonsten würde ich bei den geringen Preisen einfach loslegen und testen
<nagetier> meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass insbesondere die kleinen Sticks dafür nicht wirklich geeignet sind
<ItaloRaver> wat meinst mit kleinen genau, die mit weniger speicher, ode die wo eben nicht so weit raus kommen?
<nagetier> Jo, sorry, die, die nur wenig herauslinsen
<ItaloRaver> :-(
<nagetier> Frage mich nicht was daran ist.. aber hörte sich schon logisch an
<ItaloRaver> eigentlich hatte ich ja so wat im auge https://www.brack.ch/kingston-dt-micro-usb3-1-gen1-358862
<nagetier> ItaloRaver, versuche es .. die SanDisk kannst btw auch recht gut an den Schlüsselbund packen, guck da aber nochmal genau
<nagetier> ansonsten könnte man mal über 1.8" SSD im externen Gehäuse nachdenken.. mit all seinen Vor- und Nachteilen
<nagetier> aber ok, das fällt eigentlich raus
<nagetier> aber wir entfernen uns hier auch sehr von Ubuntu-Support
<ItaloRaver> würde ich nu nicht sagen, geht ja darum ob ubuntu bzw. kubuntu darauf laufen würde.
<ItaloRaver> dann danke mal für die infos
<nagetier> Gerne
<jokrebel> ItaloRaver: "Würde es laufen" ist aber kein Support-Anliegen. "Es läuft nicht" schon. ;-)
<ItaloRaver> noch zu wat anderem, ich habe die einige beichte zum installieren von ubuntu auf ubuntuusers gelesen, vor allem auch zu dualboot, da heisst es zum eine man könne die Partitionierung wären dem installieren machen, zum andern heisst es aber man solle diese vorher erledigen wat is dann die einfachere schnellere und empfohlenere Variante?
<jokrebel> ItaloRaver: Wenn Du nicht gerade spezielle "3 Festplatten 10 Paritionen 5 OS auf einmal" Wünsche hast, macht das der mitgelieferte Installer schon sehr gut. Und man kann auch dort noch manuell eingreifen.
<ItaloRaver> nu ja, ich würde sagen die Community is zum helfen da, und dazu zähle ich auch unnötige arbeiten zu vermeiden in dem man nachfragen kann klappt dies dann so.
<jokrebel> "Was wäre wenn" und Umfragen ala "welcher Version würdet Ihr nehmen" sind aber oft sehr subjektiv. Da drüber zu Diskutieren gehört einfach wenn dann höchsten nach nebenan in den Offtopic-Kanal. 
<ItaloRaver> ne is nen Lapi mit Win10 da soll zusätzlich kubuntu darauf, wobei eben ev. det kubi vom usb kommen soll ...
<nagetier> ItaloRaver, dann ist das eh kein wirkliches Dua-Boot
<nagetier> +l
<jokrebel> Die installation von nem USB-Stick aus? Oder die Installtion, welche dann auf den USB-Stick plaziert werden soll?
<ItaloRaver> ja wenn es vom usb kommt is es nicht wirklich dual, abe det is ja noch nicht ganz siche
<jokrebel> Und was soll man dann für Ratschläge geben, wenn es noch nicht mal sicher ist? 
<ItaloRaver> abe auch ohne dual muss man ja Portionen machen, eine für home, usw.
<jokrebel> Mir ist immer noch nicht klar was das werden soll. Und nein - man braucht nicht zwingend ein separates /home
<ItaloRaver> ich möcht ja erst mal meine offenen fragen klären, dann kann ich auch besse entscheiden wie wat wo. ich habe mir sehr viel wissen selbe angeeignet nur linux is noch etwas Neuland.
<ItaloRaver> jokrebel: ja nicht zwingend, abe besse is es
<jokrebel> ItaloRaver: Dafür (nicht Ubuntu-Spezifisch; kein aktuelles Anliegen ala "XY stürzt mit meldung AB ab") gibt es speziell #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Und ich vermute, dass Dir das nicht zum ersten mal gesagt wird.
<nagetier> ItaloRaver, Partitionieren lässt den Ubuntu-Installer.. mache das hier immer folgenderweise: 200MB /boot , 30GB / (mindestens), SWAP > RAM , Rest für /home oder Bereiche aufheben für weitere Daten (Platz auf dem Festspeicher freilassen ist nicht immer verkehrt)
<nagetier> das ist aber nur mein Vorgehen.. es kann auch ganz anders aussehen
<ItaloRaver> nu ja ich werde wohl ma gugen wat der installe draus macht, wenn mir det nicht passt kann ich ja imme noch ma nachfragen ode det neu machen
<jokrebel> fr00p: Und Du (mit Deiner _wirklichen_ Supportfrage) darfst Dich schon trauen einfach dazwischen zu reden ;-)
<ItaloRaver> ich habe noch nicht oft hie nachgefragt, ich wüsste nicht dat man mir det schon mal gesagt hat, also bitte nix unterstellen ohne beweise ;-)
<jokrebel> ItaloRaver: Warum kommt mir dann Dein Nick so bekannt vor?
<ItaloRaver> natürlich hast du mir schon gesagt dat offtopic für gewisse sachen da sind, abe ich wusst nicht dat diese dazu zählt. damals war es etwas wat gar nix mit (k)ubuntu zu tun hatte ;-)
<ItaloRaver> besten dank für die Infos, ich denke diese haben mir weite geholfen
<jokrebel> ItaloRaver: Und anstatt einfach mal dort auch zu joinen um es dann (endlich) dort zu bereden wird weiter hier drauf hin geplaudert... :-/
<ItaloRaver> ich war ja eben eigentlich so jut wie fertig, ich fand es macht keine Sinn jetzt noch zu wechseln
<ItaloRaver> wir könne det nun auch gerne hie Abschliessen ode möchtest du weite diskutieren?
<ItaloRaver> wenn ich nicht siche bin werde ich wohl von nun an liebe erst im off... fragen
<hugo> moin...gab es nich ma ein ubuntu-studio-de cannel?
<he__> hallo
<fr00p> sehr geehrte damen und herren .. grins immer mit nem witz anfangen. ich habe gerade eine wilde unterhaltung im chan archlinux. man hat mir nahegelegt xchat nicht mehr zu nutzen da es ein veraltetes paket ist und nicht mehr gepflegt wird. weshalb wird es noch in den offizieellen repos von ubuntu angeboten, ist es wirklich so sicherheitsrelevant? ich würde es gerne nutzen denn ich mag xchat über alles! sollte ich die erneuerung bzw. weiterführung von xchat = he
<fr00p> xchat nutzen oder kann ich weiterhin unbeschwert xchat nutzen?
<k1l_> hexchat ist die weiterführung von xchat. das ist auch in den quellen
<fr00p> ja das habe ich ja geschrieben? ist unter umständen wirkich riskant xchat zu nutzen oder sinnlose panik? wäre es nicht besser das paket dann zu entfernen bis hexchat etabliert ist?
<fr00p> ich wusste es gar nicht und nutze xchat guten gewissens
<k1l_> sicherheitsrelevant ist das nicht wirklich. ausserdem liefert ubuntu die patches nach, wenn es da was sicherheitsrelevantes geben sollte
<fr00p> danke!
<fr00p> das wollte ich hören
<fr00p> alles gut und danke n8
<fr00p> sry für kreuzpost: <kuyatzu> fr00p: schoen, ubuntu liefert nach, und wer erstellt die patches? :P
<fr00p> ist sehr interessant für mich
<fr00p> ich will keine sicherheitslücke :) sry für den aufwwand
<fr00p> vlt magst du mal rüber kommen in den arch chan?
<fr00p> k1l_, ?
<k1l_> wie die das bei arch handhaben ist mir ziemlich latte
<fr00p> ok
<fr00p> dann kann ich ja ruhig schlafen ich liebe den xchat 
<fr00p> würde den gerne weiter nutzen + bin froh dass es den noch in den ubuntu quellen gibt
<k1l_> wie gesagt, hexchat ist der nachfolger und eigentlich ziemlich gleich
<fr00p> jetzt beschimpfen sie mich wegen ihrer haltlosen behauptungen arroganterweise im arch han als troll
<fr00p> werde wohl gleich gebannt
<fr00p> weiss nicht wieso will nur sicher gehen
<fr00p> ja danke..!
<fr00p> ich bin da raus aus dem arch chan die sind arrogant wie hölle. ich bin da jetzt raus. glaub die community fliegt ein wenig dort
<fr00p> sehr ekelhaftes vehralten
<fr00p> die scheinen alles zu wissen und doch auch nichts .. ich verlasse mich jetzt mal auf deine aussage
<fr00p> und nutze gemütlich meinen xchat weite
<fr00p> noch da k1l_ ?
<k1l_> ja
<fr00p> schön das der xchat so noch gepflegt wird mit sicherheitspatches. das reicht mir. ich mag ihn wegen seiner einfachheit
<fr00p> schön beständiges projekt seit 25 jahren
<fr00p> schade dass er zu einer hexe geworden ist
<k1l_> das xchat projekt ist tot.
<fr00p> ich nutze wie gesagt den xchat aus den offiziellen ubuntu repos.
<fr00p> den orgiginalen noch
<k1l_> es sind vereinzelnd leute die da noch was nachliefern. hexchat ist das aktive projekt. schau dir mal hexchat an, du wirst keinen unterschied mekrne
<fr00p> k1l_, mal eine grundlegende frage und ich bitte um eine ehrlich antwort: ist davon auszugehen wenn du schreibst " es sind vereinzelnd noch leut die dea noch was nachliefern"  und der original xchat noch in den repos hängt das die sicherheit gewäehrleistet ist? ansonsten hätte ich kein problem zu wechseln! 
<fr00p> dann könnte das paket abger mal irritiernder weise gekillt werden :) wegen mir allein muss das paket auch nicht gepflegt werden um es überspitzt auszudrücken
<k1l_> fr00p: es wird der tag kommen, wo keine patches mehr kommen werden, weil es eben keiner mehr nutzt. 
<fr00p> ok dann kann ich hoffentlich ruhig schlafen bis zum dday :D
<fr00p> sonst würde es ehrlich auch mit verlaub meinen glauben an ein sicheres bs/os erschüttern :D wenn dort löcherige pakete in den offhziellen angeboten werden würden :)
<fr00p> danke für die arbeit!
<fr00p> die im arch sind irwie nicht nett einem das mal umgänglicher beizubrigen was sie meinen. klang für mich da so als wenn sie die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen haben und alles wissen. andere meinungen scheinen nicht zu interessieren. bin fertig mit arch chan. hofffe dass das forum anders wird. ich will mir arch auch noch mal ansehen später
<fr00p> aber der erste eindruck von der community im chan hier auf freenode ist erschrecken im umgang mit unerfahrenen usern
<k1l_> arch ist kein linux für unerfahrene user. aber das ist eher was für den offtopic kanal
<fr00p> ok .. 
<fr00p> n8
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-15
<Anf> Guten Tag, ich hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem, hab einen Canon MP 560 Drucker, der druckt auch unter Ubuntu alles super, jetzt hab ich auf Canon.de den originalen Linux Treiber für den Scanner heruntergeladen, aber bei der installation bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, die ich nicht lösen kann
<Anf> installiert wird mit "sh install.sh" im Treiber Ordner mit Terminal. Fehler: dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes scangearmp-common (--install):  Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
<jokrebel> Anf: Wenn er "unter Ubuntu alles super" tat, warum machtest Du das dann?
<Anf> ne, ich meinte unter Ubuntu tut er sehr gut Drucken, aber der Scanner läuft nicht, deswegen versuch ich jetzt den Treiber für den Sacanner zu finden und zu installieren
<sdx32> Anf: die komplette Fehlermeldung bitte
<sdx32> Anf: laut sane webseite ist der Support für das Gerät auch komplett, du brauchst keinerlei extra Treiber, das Backend "sane-pixma" hat alles nötige.
<jokrebel> kennt sich jemand mit TV-Browser aus? Ich erhalte seit einiger Zeit keine Benachrichtigungs-Popups mehr für Lieblingssendungen? Was kann ich tun?
<derBASTARD> Hey Ihrs!
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-16
<LupusE> hi
<lumE> LupusE: hi
<fieghzi> Hallo
<fieghzi> Darf ich euch bitten meine Umfrage für Datenschutz und Datendiebstahl auszufüllen?, was ich für meine Ausbildung mache. http://umfrage.darksocial.ch/index.php/132213?lang=de
<k1l> fieghzi: sowas besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic packen
<fieghzi> k1l: ok, danke
<jokrebel> Mein TV-Browser erinnert mich seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr an meine festgelegten Lieblingssendungen. Sie tauchen noch in der Liste auf, aber das Popup mit Sound ne halbe Stunde vorher fehlt. In PlugIns - Eronnerungen - Liste mit Erinnerungen sind auch nur Einträge von "ab Übermorgen" zu finden, obwohl in der Liste "wichtige Sendungen" auch heute und morgen noch ein paar zu finden sind.
<Mundus> Hi, kann ich mit (unter) kvm auch eine existierende Recovery Partition des Host zum Installieren nutzen? 
<jokrebel> Irgendwie find ich auch keinerlei Möglichkeit, aus der Liste der bevorzugten Sendungen eine neue Erinnerungsliste laden zu lassen. *hmpf*
<stefson> hallo! :) 
<Mundus> Hi und noch ne Frage ;), läuft kvm unter einem Intel Pentium DualCore T4400. Die Seite im Wiki verweist auf entsprechende flags, die ich nicht habe.
<stefson> ich möchte gerne eine Ubuntu Installation mit Updates versehen - der Rechner hat aber leider keinen Zugang zum Netz. 
<stefson> wie kann ich die "Indexdateien" manuell herunterladen? also das, was passiert, wenn 'apt-get update' ausgeführt wird? 
<stefson> und vor allem, wo muss ich sie dann auf dem Zielsystem hinkopieren? 
<jokrebel> stefson: Synaptic hat da eine nette grafische Moglichkeit http://i.imgur.com/kmyB36N.png
<jokrebel> ö
<stefson> aber ich brauche doch erstmal die index dateien?
<jokrebel> geht aber auch per Terminal
<stefson> das, was bei apt-get update heruntergeladen wird
<stefson> ohne apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<stefson> ansonsten weiß ich ja nicht, welches paket überhaupt ein Update benötigt
<jokrebel> das mach ich dann schon langer per Tethering und dem Handy - gabs aber mal was. Vielleicht hilft Dir dabei https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-ueber-cd-oder-usb-stick-aktualisieren-/?highlight=aptoncd
<stefson> aptoncd meinst du? 
<stefson> falls ja, das gibts nicht mehr
<stefson> auch nicht als quellcode oder .deb
<jokrebel> Mein TV-Browser erinnert mich seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr an meine festgelegten Lieblingssendungen. Sie tauchen noch in der Liste auf, aber das Popup mit Sound ne halbe Stunde vorher fehlt. In PlugIns - Eronnerungen - Liste mit Erinnerungen sind auch nur Einträge von "ab Übermorgen" zu finden, obwohl in der Liste "wichtige Sendungen" auch heute und morgen noch ein paar zu finden sind.
<jokrebel> Irgendwie find ich auch keinerlei Möglichkeit, aus der Liste der bevorzugten Sendungen eine neue Erinnerungsliste laden zu lassen. *hmpf*
<jokrebel> Kann jemand diesbezüglich weiter helfen?
<sdx32> jokrebel: Hast du nach bug-reports gesucht?
<jokrebel> sdx32: Ich such schon seit Tagen rauf und runter wie/was auch immer mir einfiel.
<sdx32> jokrebel: dann solltest du womöglich einen eröffnen
<jokrebel> sdx32: Bei Launchpad? Oder eher direkt bei tvbrowser.org? Bin mir da jetzt eben über mein weiteres Vorgehen etwas unsicher. 
<sdx32> jokrebel: wie du für sinnvoller hälst. Ich würde es Upstream machen.
<sdx32> oh, upstream ist sourceforge - vllt. doch besser bei launchpad
<sdx32> sie haben eine jira installation, die aber kaputt ist
<sdx32> das ganze Projekt ist mir ziemlich suspekt
<jokrebel> sdx32: Würde ja auch was anderes nutzen, kenne aber keine annähernd gleichwertige Alternative.
<argon18> wie kann man allen laufenden programmen (in einer x-session) gleichzeitig ein beenden signal senden?
<mrkramps> argon18, indem man die sitzung beendet
<argon18> mrkramps: das weiss ich auch ;) es gehtr aber drum, eben nicht die sitzung zu beenden, sondern nur alle aktuell laufenden programme zu beenden (programme , wie firefox, thunderbird oder clementine)
<David1977> argon18: noch da?
<Hootch> prozess multikill geht so: ausrichten, zielen -> feuer! -> http://cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-17
<jokrebel> sdx32: Das kam (unter anderem) als Antwort auf meine Bugmeldung bei launchpad "it seems that you are not using a software package provided by the official Ubuntu repositories. Because of this the Ubuntu project can not support or fix your particular bug. Please report this bug to the provider of the software package. Thanks!" (Auszug aus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1506998 )
<Ferulor> guten morgen
<Ferulor> irgenwer da der mir helfen möchte
<Ferulor> bitte
<Ferulor> sehr seltsam es sind so viele leute hier und keiner schreibt öffentlich
<jokrebel> Ferulor: Einfach fragen - nicht fragen ob jemand da ist ;-)
<Ferulor> ok entschuldigung
<Ferulor> ich habe ein problem mein linux startet nicht mehr es hängt sich auf beim versuch das datei system zu mounten
<jokrebel> Ferulor: IRC ist kein Medium wo jeder nur da sitzt um zu chatten. Hier sind die meisten in zig Kanälen. Wenn dann in irgend einem Themenbezogenen Kanal eine Frage gestellt wird, die er Beantworten kann, wird er das tun.
<Ferulor> aber die festplatte ist komplett intakt das hat mit fsck gezeigt
<jokrebel> Was für Linux in welcher Version und mit welchem Kernel?
<Ferulor> was für einen kernel ich benutze weis ich leider nicht
<jokrebel> es waren drei Fragen. Und den Kernel findest Du mit "uname -a" heraus.
<jokrebel> "lsb_release -a" erzählt Dir das andere ;-)
<Ferulor> Linux 3.16.0-38-generic #52~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 8 09:43:57 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ferulor> No LSB modules are available.
<Ferulor> sehr komisch
<jokrebel> da steht noch mehr
<Ferulor> wo steht noch mehr
<jokrebel> Das steht nicht nur "No LSB modules are available." 
<Ferulor> oh das a hab ich vergessen
<Ferulor> ihr helft mir ja bestimmt nur weiter wenn mein system von ubuntu kommt oder
<Ferulor> möchtest du darauf antworten jokrebel
<jokrebel> ja und ja - andere Distributionen machen vieles auch anders, weshalb Hilfe für nicht-Ubuntu meist schwer bis unmöglich ist.
<Ferulor> stimmt
<jokrebel> Ferulor: Kann das sein, dass ich da nicht der erste bin, der Dir das sagt?
<Ferulor> möchtest du mir trotzdem helfen
<Ferulor> ja da biste nicht der erste
<Ferulor> aber evtl isses ja ein ganz simples problem
<jokrebel> Und wieso fragst Du dann trotzdem immer wieder hier und versucht erstmal Deine Fremd-Distribution zu verschweigen. SO wird das nichts. So kann man höchsten nachhaltig Leute verärgern die quasi Sinnlos ihre Zeit verplempern für Probleme die Mint betreffen!
<Ferulor> ok du hast recht
<Ferulor> und english kann ich nicht das ist mein problem
<jokrebel> aber mach es bitte nicht länger zu unserem.
<Ferulor> möchtest du mir bitte nur noch eine frage benatworten
<Ferulor> was würdest du an meiner stelle machen wenn du kein englisch beherscht
<Ferulor> naja danke vielmals für deine hilfe du musst die frage nicht beantworten ich komme nicht wieder weil ich weis wann ich unerwünscht ciao
<rentier_> Huhu! Ich wollte mit Synaptic ein heruntergeladenes Paket installieren, kann es aber nicht auswählen
<rentier_> wieso ist das so?
<rentier_> Huhu! Ich wollte mit Synaptic ein heruntergeladenes Paket installieren, kann es aber nicht auswählen
<rentier_> wieso ist das so?
<jokrebel> zeig mal nen screenshot? Wurde synaptic mit admin-rechten gestartet? 
<rentier_> jok man KANN synaptic doch nur mit admin-rechten starten?!
<jokrebel> nö
<rentier_> jokrebel,  es will bei mir immer das Passwort wissen
<ppq> rentier_, nur aus interesse, um welches paket handelt es sich?
<jokrebel> na dann sollt es wohl mit root-rechten gestartet werden.
<rentier_> ppq dupeguru, aber ich kann GAR nichts auswählen, es sind alle Dateien ausgegraut
<nagetier> schon über die konsole versucht? .. dort sollten auch Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben werden
<rentier_> nagetier, nein, ich weiß nicht wie das geht, ich mach alles über GUI soweit möglich
<ppq> rentier_, du hast also das ppa hinzugefügt mit "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hsoft/ppa", dann mit "sudo apt-get update" die paketlisten neu eingelesen und jetzt kannst du das paket dupeguru nicht installieren? falls nein, versuch es mit den genannten befehlen
<ppq> dass die pakete in synaptic ausgegraut sind könnte daran liegen, dass du den ppa-key nicht importiert hast. nur ne vermutung, da ich synaptic nicht nutze
<rentier_> ppq nein, ich hab das Debian Paket runtergeladen und auf Datei-Heruntergeladene Pakete hinzufügen geklickt
<jokrebel> so geht das auch hier nicht
<jokrebel> geh im Dateimanager zum Ort wo die das heruntergeladenen .deb liegt.
<rentier_> jok wenn ich "mit synaptic öffnen" mache, geht nur das Synaptic auf
<rentier_> jok aber es macht nichts mit dem Paket
<jokrebel> über den genannten Weg kann man es dann trotzdem nicht mit synaptic installieren ;-)
<Piob> hggg
<woti94> axt: Ich will nur einmal probieren, ob das auch funktioniert.
<jokrebel> hm?
<Mundus> Hi, gibt es ein Kodi-Chat für Linux? Oder kann ich diese Fragen hier stellen?
<bekks> Nutzt Du Ubuntu? :)
<Mundus> Jep!
<Mundus> Das rippen einer Audio-Cd mit Kodi funktioniert nicht... Es wird zwar ein entsprechendes Verzeichnis angelegt, aber keine Dateien abgelegt...
<ppq> Mundus, es gibt doch sicher log-files die man da mal konsultieren könnte
<bekks> Mundus: Zeig doch mal die Ausgabe von "cat /etc/issue" in einem Pastebin.
<Mundus> bekks: Habe ich, aber daraus lässt sich für mich nichts ableiten (außer, dass ich Ubuntu nutze...) 
<Mundus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12828372/
<bekks> Mundus: Niemand sagte, dass sich daraus mehr ableiten lässt, außer dass du Ubuntu nutzt.
<bekks> Mundus: Hast du mal in die Logdateien von Kodi gesehen?
<Mundus> ppq: Wie finde ich die richtige log-datei? Bzw. zumindest die, die es def. nicht sind 
<Mundus> Ne, ich weiß nicht, welche die richtigen sind....
<ppq> btw:
<ppq> Audio encoders are now binary add-ons, but in Ubuntu they are not packaged with Kodi. All other official Kodi versions have these add-ons included with the default install. For Ubuntu, they must be installed through apt-get, similar to how PVR add-ons are installed.
<ppq> http://kodi.wiki/view/Adding_audio_encoders_for_Ubuntu#Adding_audio_encoders_for_Ubuntu
<ppq> so als mögliche fehlerquelle
<Mundus> ppq: Danke, das war verm. der richtige Hinweis.... Welches ist der Beste Encoder?
<Mundus> Und dann, wie finde ich das richtige Log für kodi? " find / -type f -name "*kodi*.log*" "
<ppq> Mundus, imho: flac. speicherplatz ist heutzutage kein luxusgut mehr, also wozu kompromisse eingehen, auch wenn 320 kbit/s MP3 genau so gut klingt.
<ppq> Mundus, einfacher wäre es, zu googeln ;)
<Mundus> Zudem encoder habe ich das gemacht, bin aber immer an der Stelle cd laufwerk einbinden hängen geblieben. Das Laufwerk war da... Und mein Englisch ist nicht so perfekt, als das ich die richtigen Suchbegriffe finde...
<k0tze> Guten Abend zusammen. Ich versuche grad einen webdave server über Nautilus zu ereichen (Date->Mit Server Verbinden->dav:// link eintragen->verbinden). Bekomme allerdings leider eine nichtssagende Fehlermeldung geworfen "Ups! Etwas ist schief gegangen. - Unbekannte Fehlermeldung: HTTP-Fehler: Found". Hat jemand ne idee wie ich vorgehen könnte?
<bekks> Guck in die Logs des Servers.
<k0tze> bekks: hmm? ist ja nicht mein server..
<bekks> k0tze: In den Logs des Servers steht aber drin was schiefgeht.
<jokrebel> Dann frag den, der das auslesen kann.
<k0tze> hmm na gut, hätte ja sein können...
<ppq> probier es mit nem cli client
<ppq> der wird dir wahrscheinlich aussagekräftigere fehlermeldungen geben
<ppq> übrigens klingt das nach falschen zugangsdaten (bzw. format)
<k0tze> ppq: bis zum Login komm ich ja leider nicht mal, aber ich werds dann gleich mal mit CLI versuchen
<jokrebel> koegs: Und da steht vermutlich sogar bei Dir noch mehr.
<jokrebel> k0tze: Und da steht vermutlich sogar bei Dir noch mehr.
<jokrebel> koegs: Sorry
<k0tze> "Could not open collection: 302 Found"  laut cadaver
<k0tze> hmm mit https statt http klappts scheinbar, danke für den tipp ppq
<ppq> ah ok
<dermike> Hallo und moin 
<dermike> eigentlich suche ich einen Apple bzw Mac Chanal kann mir da jemand helfen wenn es geht in deutsch 
<bekks> #MacOSX
<dermike> Danke
<dermike> ist leider englisch :-( 
<bekks> JA.
<bekks> Erm, "Ja."
<dermike> deutsch wäre mir lieber 
<bekks> Dann wirst Du Dir einen anderen Channel suchen müssen - ich habe bisher keinen gefunden :)
<ppq> ##macintosh.de
<ppq> aber frag mich nicht ob es da um macs geht
<dermike> ok danke
<Bogus_> Heyho
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-18
<Mundus> Hi, gibt es einen Firefox chat? Ich kriege eine Intranet-Seite mit Zertifikat nicht zum laufen...
<bunyip>   /j #firefox
<Mundus> hi
<ShiroNeko> Hallo, kurze frage zu locales: habe aktuell LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 gesetzt. nun möchte ich aber nicht generell alle programme in deutsch sondern einige auch auf englisch verwenden
<ShiroNeko> wie kann ich nun z.b. transmission-remote sagen er möchte bitte englisch bleiben?
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Tastaturmäßig oder Programm-Text-Mäßig?
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel, programm textmässig
<ring0> wenn das programm keine sprachauswahl bietet, kannst du die umgebungsvariable direkt bei programmstart setzen
<ShiroNeko> danke, LANGUAGE="en" hätte man auch alleine drauf kommen können =)
<ring0> gerne ;)
<ShiroNeko> wo verstecken sich bei ubuntu mate die settings für die startmenu einträge?
<ShiroNeko> möchte die gerne noch entsprechend anpassen
<ring0> guck mal hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE_Men%C3%BC
<ring0> das wiki ist immer eine gute anlaufstelle für solche fragen
<ShiroNeko> ring0, habe jetzt versucht den starter zu editieren, mache ich aus einem /usr/bin/app ein LANGUAGE="en" /usr/bin/app startet das programm nicht mehr
<ring0> du wirst das noch klammern müssen
<ShiroNeko> für den starter heisst das?
<jokrebel> sollte das als Option nicht hinten dran gestellt werden?
<ShiroNeko> dachte der starter macht, was man auch von der shell machen würde
<ShiroNeko> daher hatte ich das an den anfang
<ring0> ich meine am anfang ist schon richtig. die variable soll ja vorm auslesen durchs programm gesetzt werden
<ring0> machst du das in diesem menüeditor oder direkt in der desktop datei?
<ring0> falls du den menüeditor nutzt, versuch mal lieber das direkt in der entsprechenden .desktop datei zu setzen
<ring0> ShiroNeko, ^
<ShiroNeko> ring0, ich hatte das über den menüeditor gemacht
<ring0> vielleicht mit ' ` " um den kompletten aufruf, musste mal testen
<ring0> ShiroNeko, und?
<KaiL> hat hier irgendwer einen der berüchtigten Pentium M, die nicht wissen, dass sie PAE können?
<KaiL> ich wüsste nämlich gerne mal, ob ich da einfach ein Update von 12.04 auf 14.04 machen kann…
<ShiroNeko> ring0, weder ' noch `funktioniert 
<ring0> ShiroNeko, wie und wo hast du das denn probiert?
<ShiroNeko> bin über "system, einstellungen, darstellung, hauptmenü" und hab dort den eintrag geändert
<ring0> ja, ich hab dir doch empfohlen direkt die desktop datei anzupassen und es nicht über den menüeditor zu machen
<ShiroNeko> Exec=`LANGAUGE="en" /usr/bin/transmission-remote-gtk %U`
<ShiroNeko> eigentlich egal für welche anwendung ich das setze, sie startet nicht mehr
<ShiroNeko> starte ich von der bash `LANGAUGE="en" /usr/bin/transmission-remote-gtk %U` wird transmission weiter deutsch gestartet
<ShiroNeko> scheint also kein effekt zu haben
<ring0> du hast doch vorhin transmission schon in englisch gehabt?
<ShiroNeko> ja, wenn ich es über LANGAUGE="en" /usr/bin/transmission-remote-gtk starte geht es wie es soll
<ShiroNeko> sobald ich aber LANGUAGE="en" in einen starter packe, wars das
<ring0> mich wundert, dass LANGUAGE überhaupt auswirkungen hat. hab bisher immer LANG gesehen
<ring0> wie auch hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable#Programmkontext-manipulieren
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Und was spricht dagegen, das so wie es geht in eine .desktop zu packen und dann eben "nur die" mit dem Starter aufzurufen?
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel, ich habe es ja mittlerweile in der .desktop editiert, klappt dennoch nicht
<ring0> probier doch mal LANG="en_US.UTF-8" LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" /usr/bin/transmission-remote-gtk %U
<ShiroNeko> http://pastebin.com/7pTgGWSF beides verweigert seinen dienst
<ShiroNeko> ring0, leider auch das gleiche ... kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein eine sprache zu erzwingen über einen starter
<ring0> hast du die klammerung mal weg gelassen?
<ShiroNeko> ja, auch dann kein programmstart
<ring0> ShiroNeko, hm, hab sonst keine idee mehr. meine ich hatte das mal unter gnome für ein programm so gelöst. letzte alternative du schreibst dir ein kleines skript, dass die umgebungsvariable setzt, transmission aufruft und das selbst in der desktop datei aufgerufen wird 
<ShiroNeko> danke ring0, glaub das ist es auch was ich jetzt mache
<ShiroNeko> shellscript das mir transmission oder jede andere app aufruft ... welches ich dann in den starter packe
<ShiroNeko> hat beim testen jetzt jedenfalls gut funktioniert
<smeexs> was soll ich denn installieren damit ich rar files entpacken kann ?
<smeexs> sorry war schon wieder blind , erledigt
<sh4711> Hallo alle miteinander
<nagetier> Hallo Duftwässerchen
<jokrebel> Was liegt an?
<sh4711> Wenn ich von einem smartfone Bilder via Dateimanager auf die Festplatte verschiebe erhalte ich nach kurzer Zeit die Meldung "backend currently unmounting" und der Prozess des Ausschneidens wird abgebrochen.
<sh4711> Ach ja: Xubuntu 14.04 Thunar und Galaxy S4
<jokrebel> sh4711: Wie ist das Smartphone mit dem Rechner verbunden? USB? Bluetooth?
<mrkramps> sh4711, MTP oder PTP?
<sh4711> USB, Als Mediengerät verbunden ... ich glaube das ist MTP
<mrkramps> dann versuche es mal als Kamera (also über PTP)
<smeexs> sh4711 wenn du auf ubuntu einen ordner frei gibst kannst du deine photos mit dem android manager (ich hab den es explorer) dort hin verschieben ganz ohne kabel anstecken und mtp/ptp
<sh4711> OK Danke, PTP läuft mit dem positiven Effekt das das Dateidatum gleich dem Foto Datum ist, aber ...
<sh4711> wieso ist das ganze unter MTP und PTP so zääähhh? 
<sh4711> wenn man in Thunar die Bildvorschau aktiviert hat ist ein arbeiten fast nicht möglich so langsam ist das ganze
<mrkramps> sh4711, weil der jetzt erstmal von all deinen riesen fotos vorschaubilder im cahe erstellen muss
<mrkramps> --cahe ++cache
<mrkramps> kann man bei bedarf in den einstellungen deaktivieren
<nagetier> sh4711, um den Dateimanager auszuschließen würde ich den mal tauschen
<nagetier> Vorschaubilder sind ja schon eine nützliche Funktion
<nagetier> Oder schalte sie im Dateimanager tatsächlich ab und verwende einen Bildbetrachter
<nagetier> mit Vorschaufunktion..
<nagetier> oder vergrößer den Cache, ich meine das ist möglich
<sh4711> welchen cache
<nagetier> sh4711, der Chache, der die einmal gespeicherten Vorschaubilder vorhält und der Dateimanager diese nicht wieder erneut erstellen muss
<nagetier> -h
<nagetier> "ubuntu thumbnail cache" sollten die passenden Suchbegriffe sein
<nagetier> sh4711, ich denke die Vorschaubilder im Dateimanager dekativieren und einen Bildbetrachter nutzen dürfte am sinnvollsten sein
<sh4711> Vielen Dank an alle ... habe nun erstmal die Vorschaubilder abgeschalten und nutze das ganze erstmal via PTP ...
<sh4711> was werde ich nur mit meinen mp4 Dateien machen ... na dann werde ich mich wohl nochmal melden ;-) ... bis dann
<chof> hallo
<robert1> ich bin raus für heute, schönen Abend noch, bis demnächst
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-17
<nagetier> Moin, seit dem heutigen Upgrade von 16.04 (folgende Pakete wurden geändert: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23337744/ ) kann über DNS keine Adresse mehr aufgelöst werden. Ping auf den Router funktioniert, auf eine Seite im Internet nicht. Einträge im NM passen. Am Kernel liegt es nicht, boote ich -42, besteht das Problem ebenfalls. Das einzig im Zeitraum Passende was ich fand ist https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nach-aktualisierung-kein-netzwerk-me
<nagetier> hr/ , das hilft aber nicht und trifft hier auch nicht zu. Jemand Vorschläge?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Ping der IP vom Router funktioniert, ping auf einen FQDN nicht.*
<koegs> nagetier: DNS kommt per DHCP? eigener DHCP gesetzt?
<koegs> eh, eigener DNS
<nagetier> koegs, nope, ist fest gesetzt
<koegs> mal nen anderen probiert?
<nagetier> Und router leitet weiter an den ISP
<nagetier> koegs, Auf einem anderen System im Netzwerk funktioniert alles. Auch lässt sich das Problem direkt mit dem Upgrade in Verbindung bringen
<koegs> ja, aber, wenn man nix probiert, grenzt man nicht das problem ein :P
<koegs> also einfach mal nen externen DNS setzen um zu sehen ob ein zusammenhang besteht
<nagetier> Ja, ok
<koegs> sonst halt tcpdump anschmeissen und gucken was auf dem interface abgeht
<nagetier> DNS-Server wurde im NM geändert, 194.150.168.168 und 85.214.20.141 lösen ebenfalls nicht auf. tcpdump schmeißt nach erneuter Umstellung auf den lokalen DNS-Forwarder folgendes raus - https://paste.ubuntu.com/23338025/ . Die Anfrage wird also korrekt aufgelöst.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> koegs, oder übersehe ich etwas?
<pLaTo0n> moin
<nagetier> Hatte tcpdump sinnvollerweise nochmal verbose mithören lassen - https://paste.ubuntu.com/23338384/ . Auffällig finde ich das "bad udp cksum", was öfter auftaucht.. versuche da gerade etwas zu zu finden
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Ok, das soll am "checksum offloading" der NIC liegen, ist also korrekt so
<nagetier> Hmm.. habe die selbe Situation jetzt mal auf einer VM nachgestellt, dort läuft nach einem Upgrade alles reibungslos
 * nagetier afk, Luft schnappen
<lugarius> hey ^^
<pLaTo0n> moin
<HalloHello> Habe extreme WLAN-Probleme mit WiFi Link 5100
<HalloHello> Ubuntu 16.04
<jokrebel> hatten wir das letztens schon?
<Firutin> Hat jemand schonmal einen USB zu LAN adapter genutzt um mit Ubuntu Server 16.04 eine Verbindung zum netzwerk herzustellen? In der /etc/network/interfaces ist das USB gerät eingetragen und steht auch auf auto connect bei start. Aber beim Server start versucht er sich 5 min zu verbinden aber klappt nicht
<ppq> Firutin, klingt als ob du einen fehler in der /etc/network/interfaces hast, zeig doch mal
<ppq> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ppq> Firutin, willst du so das problem umgehen dass windows die netzwerkkarte nicht freigibt bei neustart? 
<Firutin> Nein das mit der Netzwerkkarte war auf meinem Desktop PC da funktioniert alles super ich hab noch ein altes Macbook gefunden was mehr leistung hat wie der P4 zum server testen der hat aber keinen LAN anschluss von sich aus deshalb der adapter. 
<ppq> achso, alles klar. dann zeig doch mal die interfaces
<Firutin> muss das eben abschreiben ist ja auf einem anderen pc
<Firutin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23339969/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Firutin> ppq: also ich finde es sieht so aus wie im wiki beschrieben
<ppq> Firutin, steck die usb-netzwerkkarte mal im laufenden betrieb an und führ dann im terminal aus: sudo dhclient
<ppq> Firutin, und achte mal drauf, wie lange es dauert bist du die ip bekommst
<Firutin> auch im laufenden betrieb abstecken oder nach abstecken zuerst einen neustart machen?
<ppq> kannst einfach abziehen, kurz warten und wieder anstecken
<Firutin> ist ja server drauf daher habe ich ja nur das Terminal. nach dem anstecken "sudo dhclient" dann kommt: [1682.678283] brcmsmac bcmc0:1: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: qos enabled: false (implement) neue Zeile: [1682.678621] brcmsmac bcmc0:1: brcms_ops_config: change power-save mode: false (implement) neue Zeile: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<Firutin> nach30 sec nochmal eingetippt "sudo dhclient" kommt nur noch RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<Firutin> aber ich habe jetzt auch eine Verbindung die ich vorher nicht hatte
<ppq> Firutin, du könntest mal network-manager installieren, das sollte ohne weitere konfiguration sofort die lanverbindung via dhcp konfigurieren. dafür musst du aber den eintrag aus der /etc/network/interfaces rausnehmen.
<ppq> Firutin, vorteil dabei ist, dass das netzwerk erst konfiguriert ist, wenn der start abgeschlossen ist. wenn man das in der interfaces macht, wirds während des bootens schon konfiguriert
<Firutin> liegt das problem daran das der adapter vlt nicht so schnell arbeitet wie der server startet und deshalb wenn ich das im laufenden betrieb reinstecke das es dann geht? Nehme ich aus der Interfaces aber nur den unteren teil raus oder? das Oben mit dem loopback lass ich wie es ist?
<ppq> letzteres: ja, genau
<ppq> ersteres: so ähnlich verstehe ich das, wird mit USB zu tun haben.
<Firutin> super ich danke dir
<ppq> Firutin, hats geholfen?
<Firutin> hab jetzt den network-manager installiert und das aus der interfaces rausgenommen und mir erstaml jede menge notizen gemacht :D ich starte den server nun mal neu und sehen ob es dann geht.
<Firutin> ppq: ja ich bekomme direkt eine verbindung nach dem serverstart Und er steht keine 5 min beim starten mehr
<ppq> sehr schön
<nagetier> Habe endlich das Problem am Rechner eingrenzen können.. obwohl im NM der default gw gesetzt ist, taucht er nicht auf wenn ich route in die Konsole eingebe. Ein manuelles setzen hilft. Nun ist noch die Frage warum das so ist, ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich ansetzen soll, ohne den NM zu übergehen und alles in /etc/network/interfaces einzutragen
<nagetier> Kann mir das jemand erklären.. Im NM ist der default Gateway gesetzt, route gibt aber keinen aus, und ich kann auch nicht ins Internet. Erst ein 'route add default gw [IP]' setzt ihn und gibt ihn dann auch korrekt aus. Legt der Nm seine Daten nicht auch unter /etc/ ab?
<nagetier> Also um dort mal zu gucken und den Eintrag zu kontrollieren.
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-18
<myth> Jemand da?
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Hier gibt es einen PC mit ubuntu 16.04. Der PC hängt in einem einfachen Netzwerk, an dem auch ein Router mitwirkt. Aus pädagogischen Gründen :) soll der PC zwar im Intranet funktionieren, allerdings NICHT über den Router ins Internet kommen. Der Router macht DHCP. Wie kriegt man das am einfachsten hin?
<Lengsdorfer> bzw. wie nennt man sowas? Wonach soll ich googeln?
<DaVu> Lengsdorfer: vergib dem PC eine statische IP und lass das Gateway leer
<Lengsdorfer> ah!! stimmt. thx
<DaVu> Das ist nichts, was nicht ein 12 jähriger wieder ändern könnte
<DaVu> aber es tut schon mal das, was du möchtest
<DaVu> Ansonsten kannst du ggf. in den Router-Einstellungen Ports für die IP blocken
<Lengsdorfer> Kann der 12jährige ohne root rechte das ändern?
<DaVu> ja
<Lengsdorfer> oh
<Lengsdorfer> naja, das wirds aber erstmal tun. thx
<DaVu> Von daher würde ich ggf. eher am Router Port 80 für die IP blocken
<Lengsdorfer> jo. ich muss mal gucken, ob der router das kann :)
<DaVu> was isses denn für einer?
<Lengsdorfer> gute frage:)
<Lengsdorfer> son ding installiert man und lässt es dann jahre vor sich hin laufen
<DaVu> Ich habs auf jeden Fall gerade nochmal gecheckt. Ich kann meine IP ändern ohne dafür Root Rechte zu haben
<DaVu> Bin gleich wieder da...muss mal gerade den Rechner neu starten
<DaVu> stunden später wieder zurück
<DaVu> Lengsdorfer: Weißt du jetzt, was es für ein Router ist?
<Lengsdorfer> jo. ich seh jetzt auch, dass mein router ports für angegebene ip blocken kann. Wobei ich jetzt gerade meditiere, ob man durch veränderte mac adresse der netzwerkkarte den router dazu kriegen kann, eine neue, andere ip rauszurücken:) 
<DaVu> Du kannst über im Router über die MAC eine IP vergeben. Diese wird dann seitens des Routers auch nicht mehr so schnell geändert
<DaVu> Dann für die IP/MAC den Port 80 stilllegen
<DaVu> Dann kann er das nur noch ändern, wenn er das Passwort für den Router weiß
<Lengsdorfer> ja. das wird klappen.
<DaVu> Natürlich gibt es dann auch dort Mittel und Wege das wieder zu ändern. Dafür würden dann aber wahrscheinlich Root-Rechte am Rechner benötigt werden
<Lengsdorfer> Vermutlich kann man auch nicht ohne root rechte zwischen statischer ip und dhcp switchen. -> statische ip
<DaVu> Doch, auch das geht problemlos
<Lengsdorfer> hmm
<DaVu> Ich würde mal googlen, wie man die Netzwerkeinstellungen für den User unzugänglich machen kann
<DaVu> Ich kenne mich mit den User-Berechtigungen nicht wirklich aus. Ich weiß nur, dass für die IP die Datei /etc/network/interfaces zuständig ist. Ggf. kann man der Datei für den User nur Leseberechtigungen vergeben. Dann kann der User die Datei zwar Lesen, aber nicht ändern
<DaVu> nein, auch das ist es nicht....hmm
<Lengsdorfer> also /etc/network/interfaces hat bei mir schon kein r bei user und grp
<Lengsdorfer> kein w, meine ich
<DaVu> da stehts auch nicht drin...ich suche noch....möchte jetzt auch nicht zu viel falsches sagen
<Lengsdorfer> womint hast du denn eben die ip geändert? ifconfig?
<DaVu> Nein, über die GUI
<DaVu> Lengsdorfer: das hier könnte ganz interessant für dich sein: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces/
<le_bot> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> genau wie das hier:
<DaVu> !NetworkManager
<le_bot> Informationen zu NetworkManager finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager
<Lengsdorfer> jo, thx. ich muss mal los zum tagewewerk. cu later
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen! Mit welcher Software kann man einen Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop von einem Android-Tablet fernsteuern? Ich finde nur die umgekehrte Richtung bzw. Windows-Proigramme.
<_moep_> ssh
<DaVu> juicy ssh ist eine App, die ich auf meinem Tablet nutze
<DaVu> Rolfi: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sonelli.juicessh&hl=de
<Rolfi> DaVu: Danke für den Hinweis. Probiere ich gleich aus..
<DaVu> Vorraussetzung ist, dass dafür auch der SSH Server auf dem Desktop läuft
<DaVu> Falls der noch nicht installiert ist: sudo apt-get install openssh-server 
<DaVu> Dann mit deinem Anmeldenamen und passwort anmelden
<DaVu> So kannst du dann auch von Windows aus Putty verwenden, z. B.
<Rolfi> DaVu: Als Senior habe ich leider nicht die Vorkenntnisse. Wo finde ich die für JuiceSHH benötigten Daten wie      Public address     SSH Port (22 by default)     Username     Private Key or Password auf meinem Ubunut16.04 PC?
<Rolfi> Public address ist offenbar nicht meine IP.
<DaVu> public address brauchst du auch nicht
<DaVu> du nimmst einfach die IP, die dein Ubuntu Rechner hat
<DaVu> die IP erfährst du, wenn du: ifconfig
<DaVu> in der Konsole eingibst
<DaVu> Lass mich aber gerade nochmal was schauen. Kann sein, dass du für "Public Address" auch die IP des Rechners eingeben musst. Ich probiere das nochmal schnell
<DaVu> Rolfi: du tippst in der App auf "Verbindungen"
<Rolfi> okay. 
<DaVu> Dann wählst du unter "Typ" SSH aus
<Rolfi> hab ich
<DaVu> Dann kannst du unter "Adresse" eine IP angeben
<DaVu> als "Identität" musst du den Anmeldenamen des entfernten Rechners angeben
<DaVu> In deinem Fall den Usernamen mit dem du dich an dem Desktop anmeldest
<Rolfi> Ist Username der Rechnername oder der Benutzername?
<DaVu> der Benutzername
<DaVu> Ich habe es gerade genau so mit meinem Laptop hier und meinem Smartphone gemacht und es funktioniert
<DaVu> Die App gibt dir ggf noch einen Fehler bei der Authentifizierung und dass das Kennwort nicht stimmt. Das macht aber nichts. Gib einfach das korrekte ein und schon sollte es laufen
<DaVu> Du kannst die App auch auf deutsch umstellen...nur mal so als Hinweis ;)
<Rolfi> Ja, hab sie auf deutsch. 192holger
<DaVu> gut
<Rolfi> bei Identität soll ich ein "Snippet" erstellen?
<DaVu> nö, habe ich auch nicht gemacht
<DaVu> einfach eine neue Identität angeben und dafür dann den Usernamen verwenden
<DaVu> "Spitzname" kannst du offen lassen
<DaVu> Du kannst auch direkt dort für die Identität ein Kennwort setzen. Das muss dann das Kennwort sein, mit dem du dich auch normalerweise an dem desktop anmeldest
<Rolfi> klappt nicht. Kommt nach Eingabe der Identität die Anzeige mit dem Snippet
<DaVu> rechts oben hast du einen Haken
<DaVu> Auf den musst du drücken, wenn du einen Namen für die Identität angegeben hast
<Rolfi> Ah, Moment
<Rolfi> zu Gruppe hinzufügen?
<DaVu> brauchst du nicht
<DaVu> kannst du machen, habe ich aber nicht gemacht
<DaVu> mach erstmal ohne, damit du das gleiche machst, wie ich
<Rolfi> Jetzt schwarzer Bildschirm mit Zitrone und "verbinde"
<DaVu> sehr gut
<DaVu> dann sollte gleich eine Passwortabfrage kommen
<DaVu> Wenn da steht "Connection refused" hast du den SSH Server nicht installiert ;)
<Rolfi> War Port 22 gut?
<DaVu> ja, das war gut
<DaVu> das ist der Port für SSH
<DaVu> und? Wie siehts aus?
<DaVu> Sollte eigentlich nur einen kleinen Moment dauern
<Rolfi> scheint sich aufzuhängen. Klar, habe kein SSH istalliert. Wie macht man das?
<DaVu> habe ich oben beschrieben
<DaVu> moment
<DaVu> so hier: 
<DaVu>  sudo apt-get install openssh-server 
<Rolfi> Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung! Hole ich nach. Sorry!
<DaVu> das musst du in Ubuntu in einer Konsole eingeben
<DaVu> dann wird der SSH Server installiert
<DaVu> ohne einen Server kann ein Client nicht mit einem Server kommunizieren ;)
<Rolfi> DaVu: Prima, bin jetzt bei Host-Überprüfung. Schlüssel akzeptieren. Muß ich den notieren?
<DaVu> nein
<DaVu> einfach nur akzeptieren
<DaVu> zu dem Schlüssel sage ich dir gleich noch was
<DaVu> hat es geklappt?
<Rolfi> nein. Kennwort nicht akzeptiert. Klar: Hab SSH Server nur installiert. Muß da noch Kennwort vorgeben.
<DaVu> nein, dann hast du einen Tippfehler beim Kennwort
<DaVu> oder beim Benutzernamen
<DaVu> benutzenamen werden immer klein geschrieben
<DaVu> Kennworte sind "Case sensitive". Das heißt du musst auf groß- und kleinschreibung achten
<Rolfi> Ja. Benutzername ist groß. muß zurück.
<Rolfi> Mist. Habe in der Verbindungserstellung den Benutzer groß geschrieben. Die Verbindung heißt jetzt IP und darunter Benutzer groß geschrieben.
<DaVu> dann einfach die bestehende Verbindung löschen und neu anlegen ;)
<Rolfi> Ja. Melde mich dannwieder, um nicht Deine wertvolle Zeit zu beanspruchen. Herzlichen Dank bis hierher!
<DaVu> sehr gern
<Rolfi> DaVu: Wunderbar. Hat geklappt. Sehe Kommandozeilen von ubuntu auf Tablet. Wie komme ich zur Menüoberfläche (Die oberste Menüleiste mit dem Ausknopf ist nicht da).
<DaVu> gib mal folgendes ein: exit
<DaVu> somit meldest du dich ab...
<DaVu> vielleicht passiert da was
<Rolfi> Ja, bin leider ganz raus. Wollte nur die Terminal-Oberfläche löschen.
<DaVu> kann sein, dass es da in der App noch verbesserungen geben mag. Bei mir habe ich alles was ich brauche. Liegt vielleicht auch an der Android Version
<DaVu> aber auf jeden Fall funktioniert es so schon mal
<DaVu> Falls du das mal mit einem Windows Rechner machen möchtest, nimmst du die Software PuTTy für Windows
<DaVu> und dann ist es das selbe Prozedere
<Rolfi> Sehe auf Tablet oben ein Leiste nur mit der Zitrone ohne Funktion. Dann die schwarze Kommando-Oberfläche.
<DaVu> versuch doch mal von oben her runter zu wischen
<DaVu> oder auf den "Zurück"-Button deines Tablets zu drücken
<Rolfi> Wischen öffnet nur das Android-Menü.
<DaVu> Bei mir funktioniert es über den "Zurück" Button auf meinem Smartphone
<DaVu> Dann komme ich wieder ins Menü der App und werde gefragt, ob die Verbindung im Hintergrund weiterlaufen soll
<DaVu> Das kannst du natürlich individuell für dich entscheiden. Ich habe "nein" gewählt
<Rolfi> Ja, aber dann bin ich wieder ganz raus.
<DaVu> Was möchtest du denn?
<DaVu> Bzw. was versuchst du?
<Rolfi> Auf die Menüoberfläche von Ubuntu.
<DaVu> lol
<DaVu> das geht nicht
<DaVu> Eine SSH Verbindung ist eine rein textbasiere Verbindung
<Rolfi> Ah, schade. Das habe ich nicht gewußt. 
<DaVu> das was du möchtest, kann mit dem Programm "Teamviewer" realisiert werden
<DaVu> oder mit verschiedenen anderen "VNC Programmen"
<Rolfi> Meine Situation: Muß viel im Bett liegen und dachte, von dort mit dem Tablet meinen Ubuntu-PC steuern zu können.
<DaVu> Ja, das geht mit Teamviewer und/oder einer VNC Software
<DaVu> Teamviewer ist da keine schlechte Wahl, dauert aber länger zum Einrichten
<DaVu> Rolfi: schau mal hier: https://www.teamviewer.com/de/support/documents/
<le_bot> Title: TeamViewer Handbuch und Erste Schritte (at www.teamviewer.com)
<DaVu> Da kannst du dich darüber informieren
<DaVu> Du brauchst natürlich auch die passende App dazu auf deinem Tablet
<DaVu> Die Linuxer hier verstehen unter "Fernsteuerung" meist eine SSH Verbindung, da fast alles, was man aus der Ferne machen möchte administrative Aufgaben sind
<Rolfi> Danke. Kleine Frage: Muß man dazu auf dem PC eauch einen Server einrichten oder reicht das Freischalten der Opberfläche?
<DaVu> Nein, dazu muss auch Teamviewer auf dem Rechner installiert werden
<DaVu> Teamviewer läuft auf nach dem Server -> Client Prinzip
<DaVu> -auf +auch
<Rolfi> Und das geht ohne root?
<DaVu> nein
<DaVu> achso
<DaVu> moment
<DaVu> die Installation läuft natürlich nur mit root rechten, wie beim SSH server auch
<DaVu> Die Verbindung, die du nachher aufbauen möchtest, geht auch ohne Root
<Rolfi> Ah. Das ist mein Problem. Hab nämlich vor meiner Anfrage VNC-App und Teamviewer nicht hinbekommen.
<DaVu> Bei Teamviewer läuft das nachher über Ident-Nummern
<DaVu> 6-stellig, glaube ich
<DaVu> Du bekommst eine Nummer zugewiesen und kannst (Serverseitig) auch ein permanentes Passwort dafür vergeben
<DaVu> Dann kannst du dich immer über diese Nummer anmelden
<Rolfi> Ich trau mich nicht, mein Tablet zu rooten. Gibt es das auch ohne?
<DaVu> Von überall auf der Welt
<DaVu> Das Tablet brauchst du nicht root
<DaVu> rooten
<DaVu> Es gibt eine normale App
<DaVu> einfach über den Google play store
<DaVu> Das Tablet braucht auch keinen Server....das braucht nur die Teamviewer app aus dem Play Store
<DaVu> Der Server wird auf dem Gerät eingerichtet, welches du steuern möchtest
<DaVu> in deinem Fall der Ubunu Rechner
<DaVu> Aber mal eine andere Frage...
<Rolfi> Ja. Das habe ich gemacht. Nein, ich meinte Server auf Ubuntu.
<DaVu> Wie weit steht der Rechner denn weg?
<DaVu> steht er im gleichen Raum?
<Rolfi> Gleich daneben im selben Raum.
<Rolfi> Habe kein Problem mit der Fernsteuerung unter Windows (Remote). Wollte das gleiche unter Ubuntu.
<DaVu> Dann kauf dir doch eine Funktastatur und eine Funkmaus
<DaVu> Das ist dann wesentlich einfacher
<DaVu> Das geht auch...du brauchst halt nur die entsprechende Software dafür
<DaVu> !VNC 
<le_bot> Informationen zu VNC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<DaVu> Rolfi: ^^
<DaVu> lies das mal
<DaVu> das ist das, was du möchtest
<DaVu> !TeamViewer
<le_bot> Informationen zu TeamViewer finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamViewer
<DaVu> und das auch ^^
<Rolfi> Prima Idee mit der Tastatur. Danke für den Hinweis auf VNC. Werde ich gleich mal lesen und mich dann ggf. wieder melden. Danke für die ausführliche HIlfe!
<DaVu> gar kein Problem
<_-Husker1> Hallo
<DaVu> servus
<_-Husker-_> kurze frage ,..
<_-Husker-_> wie kann ich unter linux einen Bootfähigen USB Stick mit einem Linux image erstellen ...
<DaVu> dd
<_-Husker-_> Untewr windows geht das  ja super easy mit dem genanten Tool auf Ubuntuusers
<_-Husker-_> dd ?
<_-Husker-_> ist das ein tool ?
<DaVu> !dd
<lfischer> nein, der Befehl im Terminal
<DaVu> hm
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd/
<le_bot> Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> dd if=Quelle of=Ziel <Optionen>
<_-Husker-_> cool
<DaVu> ich mache es meistens so:
<DaVu> dd if=/pfad/zum/ISO of=/Pfad/zum/Geraet bs=4M
<DaVu> schön aufpassen, dass es auch das richtige Gerät ist ;)
<DaVu> _-Husker-_: alternativ kannst du auch mal unetbootin versuchen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin/
<le_bot> Title: UNetbootin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> Ich habe aber mit dd bessere Erfahrungen gemacht
<_-Husker-_> dd klingt doch super
<DaVu> alles klar ;)
<_-Husker-_> lade gerade schon das image werde das also bald wissen :)
<DaVu> manche mögen halt eine GUI lieber
<DaVu> von daher soll auch das mal erwähnt werden ;)
<_-Husker-_> stimmt
<_-Husker-_> aber ich versuche zu übungszwecken alles was geht per konsole zu machen
<_-Husker-_> wenn man kein freund vom Terminal ist sollte man bei Windoes bleoben
<DaVu> +1
<_-Husker-_> mal was anderes
<_-Husker-_> warum zeigt fdisk -l nur RAM zeug an aber keine wirklichen festplatten
<_-Husker-_> und das Programm bleibt auch irgendwie hängen 
<ppq> fdisk? RAM? wat?
<ppq> achso, die ramdisks?
<ppq> fdisk kann nur mit MBR ("msdos") partitionstabellen umgehen, nicht mit GPT, kann gut sein dass die ausgeblendet werden, das weiß ich gerade nicht
<ppq> ah, ne, es zeigt auch GPT geräte an.
<_-Husker-_> ja irgendwie komisch 
<_-Husker-_> scheinbar hat er gebraucht
<_-Husker-_> hat jetzt gesagt as mein USB Stick unter /dev/sdb liegt Größe stimmt auch
<_-Husker-_> wenn ich versuche das mit dd zu kopieren sagt er mit das das ein verzeichnis und kein laufwerk ist ..
<_-Husker-_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23343135/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_-Husker-_> zeile drüber :)
<_-Husker-_> oder gibt es noch ne option rauszubekommen wo der USB Stick im system hängt ?
<nagetier> _-Husker-_: das abschließende / in of= muss weg
<_-Husker-_> okay mom..
<_-Husker-_> er arbeitet anscheiden 
<_-Husker-_> mal abwarten wird ja bei 1,8 GB etwas dauern
<_-Husker-_> schein geklappt zu haben ... mal sehen ob er davon auch bootet
<_-Husker-_> sooo
<_-Husker-_> booten hat auh geklappt
<_-Husker-_> kurz frage noch
<_-Husker-_> auf dem Laptop ist Windows 7 installiert
<_-Husker-_> das würde ich jetzt gerne noch behalten als 2tes OS
<_-Husker-_> ich habe jetzt wären der installation eine Partitonsübersicht
<_-Husker-_> 104MB ntsf Window
<_-Husker-_> und 240 GB ntsf (sda2)
<_-Husker-_> wie packe ich jetzt linux als 1 OS dazu ?
<_-Husker-_> wollte für windows 40 GB überlassen den rest kan windows haben
<_-Husker-_> kann nzr wählen zwischen --> Neue Partitionstabelle|Hinzufügen|ändern|Löschen
<DaVu> _-Husker-_: wieviele Partitionen sind denn da schon drauf?
<_-Husker-_> hab windows inzwischen plat gemacht
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> Willst du Windows noch haben?
<_-Husker-_> wollen ist das falsche wort
<DaVu> lol
<_-Husker-_> ich könnte es berufsbedingt ab und an gut brauchen
<DaVu> ok, dann solltest du das zuerst installieren
<DaVu> und dann erst Ubuntu
<_-Husker-_> och nö
<_-Husker-_> hab gerade die linux install durch
<DaVu> doch...da Windows den MBR wieder überschreibt
<_-Husker-_> dan richte ich ir ne VM ein
<DaVu> und du dann keinen Grub hast
<DaVu> du kannst aber auch nach der installation von Windows mittels USB Stick wieder Ubuntu booten und grub neu initialisieren lassen
<_-Husker-_> naja
<_-Husker-_> ich überlege noch
<DaVu> da musst du dann halt nur wissen, wohin du Grub schreiben lassen musst
<_-Husker-_> weil hatte vorab versucht ie windows Part. zu verkleinern
<_-Husker-_> und er hat mir nur 111 GB von 240 geben wollen
<DaVu> Auch das sollte normalerweise gehen. Keine ahnung, wo es da bei dir gehangen hat
<_-Husker-_> weiss ich auch nicht :-)
<DaVu> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass max 4 Partionen auf einer Platte möglich sind
<_-Husker-_> ja das geht sicher
<_-Husker-_> aber windows selber braucht ja auch was
<DaVu> oder irgendwie sowas war das.. k1l_ hatte mich da mal drauf gebracht
<_-Husker-_> an speicher
<nagetier> defragmentierung von C:\ fehlte
<_-Husker-_> C war Frisch installier
<nagetier> und auch defragmentiert?
<_-Husker-_> nicht extra
<nagetier> das hilft
<_-Husker-_> ok
<DaVu> nagetier: stimmte das mit den 4 Partitionen, was ich da gesagt habe?
<DaVu> ich bin mir unsicher
<nagetier> 4 primäre, wenn man MBR verwendet
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> danke
<nagetier> üblicherweise ist eine davon eine erweiterte, ansonsten ist bei 4 schluss
<DaVu> ja, das musste ich auch schon erfahren ;)
<nagetier> ich auch, sonst wüsste ich es nicht :)
<DaVu> hehe
<nagetier> _-Husker-_: natürlich nicht wenn du eine SSD verwendest
<_-Husker-_> habe eine SSD
<nagetier> Ja, bin mir gerade auch unsicher wie man dann das verkleinern optimiert
<_-Husker-_> wie gesagt -..
<_-Husker-_> Windows ist schon geschichte ...
<_-Husker-_> war eh nur Windows 7 :-)
<nagetier> !weitermachen
<_-Husker-_> ?
<_-Husker-_> !weitermachen würde eigentlich bedeutetn aufhören
<nagetier> _-Husker-_: ist gut so, ggf. reicht dir ja eine VM
<_-Husker-_> mit sivherheit wird es auch eine vm tun
<_-Husker-_> jetzt erstmal die ganzen updates machen
<_-Husker-_> braucen SSDs nicht mehr defragmentiert zu werden?
<_moep_> haudrauf: 
<_moep_> _-Husker-_: 
<_moep_> "Auch Dateisysteme unter Linux weisen Fragmentierung auf, wenn auch nicht in einem solchen Maßstab (und mit solchen Auswirkungen), wie z.B. unter Windows mit FAT32 oder NTFS als Dateisystem."
<_moep_> tl;dr: brauchst du nicht
<_-Husker-_> nedas meinte ich eigentlich nicht, es klang oben bei nagtier so als ob SSds davon nicht betroffen sind
<debitux> _-Husker-_: defragmentierung bringt nur was weil sich bei normalen HDDs der lesekopf nicht mehr so stark hin und her bewegen muss. bei SSDs hast du keine mechanischen beweglichen teile mehr
<Rolfi> DaVu: Danke für die Hilfe. Konnte Teamviewer nach anleitung erfolgreich installieren. Schönen Tag noch!
<DaVu> wunderbar
<DaVu> freut mich
<Rolfi> DaVu: Kann jetzt vom Bett aus auch Ubuntu bedienen. Für mich eine große Hilfe.
<nagetier> _-Husker-_: man will die Daten halt so weit wie möglich am Anfang der Partition haben, um dann bestmöglich verkleinern zu können.
<_-Husker-_> nagetier: jo, verstehe ich schon ... kann mich dunkel an meine erste Redhat install erinnern das war glaube ich 98 oder so, da stand ich schonmal vor dem Problem ... das Redhat Starter Kit liegt heute noch in der Ecke :)
<tokam> Mit Ubuntu 16.10 kam ein gnome-terminal, dessen Profil nicht bearbeitbar ist mit grauer Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund
<Guest82416> hi
<kante> kennt sich jemand mit photorec aus? es geht um datenrettung
<pLaTo0n> moin
<sdx23> !mf 
<sdx23> kante: einfach fragen, Metafragen sind zwecklos.
<jokrebel> Danke Brother-Support! Erst schicken sie erst nach Tagen nach der Supportanfrage ein paar Screenshots aus dem ubuntuusers-wiki was teilweise noch nicht mal mit meinem Scanner-Prpblem zu tun hat. Dann, nachdem ich ausfühlichst zurückgemailt hab kommt ein: leider können wir Ihnen bei Ihrem Problem in diesem Fall nicht weiterhelfen .Es scheint sich bei Ihnen um ein spezielles Problem in Verbindung mit
<jokrebel> Ihrem Notebook zu liegen. Sollten Sie bei Ihrem Problem eine Lösung haben würden wir uns über eine Rückmeldung  freuen.
<jokrebel> Wie soll das ein "spezielles Notebook Problem sein, wenn es doch unter Windows mit exakt der selben Hardware funktioniert?
<Frickelpit> Dein "spezielles" Problem ist in dem Fall Linux, das wollen die dir damit sagen.
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Eben nicht. Es klappt ja auf jeder Menge anderer Ubuntu-Rechner auch
<jokrebel> Nur halt auf diesem einen neuen Laptop nicht
<jokrebel> Denke eher, die haben keinen Bock einen älteren Linuxtreiber (brscan2) nochmal in die Hand zu nehmen
<jokrebel> p.s. weil er auf manch neuerer Hardware nicht mehr korrekt läuft
<debian_> Hallo, weiss jemand wie bei der Installation auf einem USB Stick die persistentes System einzurichten ist , so das alle Einstellungen dauerhaft gespeichert werden.
<Frickelpit> debian_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_auf_externen_Speichermedien/
<le_bot> Title: Installation auf externen Speichermedien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> debian_: Ich bemüh dafür immer einfach Multisystem
<jokrebel> !multisystem
<le_bot> Informationen zu MultiSystem finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MultiSystem
<tokam> Wie bekomme ich die Menüleiste von gedit unter Ubuntu 16.10 zurück?
<k1l> gar nicht, die hat gnome wegrationalisiert
<tokam> Scheiße!!!
<tokam> gedit war doch so ein schönes Programm
<stevieh> ohne menüleiste ist es noch schöner und lenkt dich nicht vom Wesentlichen ab
<tokam> Dann wechsle ich zu Pluma
<ppq> wat. in 16.04 ist sie aber noch da, oder?
<tokam> ppq: ja
<Atzekraut> Abend
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-19
<pLaTo0n> moin
<_-Husker-_> Guten Morgen ..
<_-Husker-_> wenn ich probleme beim Bauen von PHP unter linux habe,  bin ich hier richtig oder eher nicht?
<DaVu> kommt ggf. drauf an...stell einfach mal deine Frage, dann sehen wir weiter ;)
<_-Husker-_> okay ich mache mal schnell einen pastbin von der ausgabe mom...
<_-Husker-_> http://termbin.com/mxeo5
<DaVu> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich dir da nicht helfen kann...darf ich aber fragen, warum du es kompilierst?
<_-Husker-_> die frage ist wirklich gut :)
<_-Husker-_> ich bevolge die Anleitung eines Kollegen
<DaVu> und warum nicht dieser? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PHP/
<le_bot> Title: PHP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> Da wir die Anleitung deines Kollegen nicht kennen, können wir auch nicht wissen, was an dieser Anleitung richtig oder falsch ist
<DaVu> Aber ich bin ohnehin kein Compile-Guru
<_-Husker-_> ja habe ich mir schon gedacht ...
<_-Husker-_> ist hier schwer einzuschätzen wohin man sich mit dem Problem wendet
<DaVu> ich denke, dass du hier schon richtig bist
<DaVu> Ich denke nur, dass ohne die Anleitung die Hilfe schwer wird ;)
<DaVu> und die Frage, warum du es nicht aus den Paketquellen installierst, steht immer noch im Raum ;)
<_-Husker-_> weil vor dem make das hier noch gemacht werden muss ./configure --enable-maintainer-zts --with-apxs2=/usr/local/apache2/bin/apxs --with-mysqli=mysqlnd --with-pdo-mysql=mysqlnd --with-gd --with-curl --enable-cli --with-openssl --enable-soap --with-pear --with-config-file-path=/usr/local/lib --enable-mbstring --with-zlib
<_-Husker-_> wobei das tatsächlich kaum sin ergibt ..
<_-Husker-_> ich glauve ich muss meinen Kollegen doch wohl nochmal fragen ..
<DaVu> da openssl der Fehler in dem Paste war, kannst du auch versuchen: --with-openssl zu entfernen, wenn du das nicht brauchst
<_-Husker-_> brauche ich leider :(
<_-Husker-_> DaVu: wenn ich das PHP über APT installiere und dem Artikel folge wird gleich ein Apatch mitinstalliert
<_-Husker-_> den hae ich aber schon kann ich auch nur das reine PHP über APT installieren?
<sdx23> Lerne mal was das Paketsystem ist und warum man das _unbedingt_ (!) verwenden sollte.
<sdx23> Es gibt keinen vernuenftigen Grund im Normalbetrieb Software wie Apache oder php manuell zu installieren.
<sdx23> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pakete_installieren/ hier
<le_bot> Title: Pakete installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_-Husker-_> sdx23: grundsätzlich nutze ich die ja auch wann und wo immer ich kann ...
<_-Husker-_> aber
<_-Husker-_> schonmal eclipse mit APT-GET installiert
<_-Husker-_> da bekommst du ne dino version
<_-Husker-_> oder z.b. mein tunderbird ---
<_-Husker-_> lässt sich auch nicht weiter updaten .. installiert ist v 35.xx aktuell irgendwas um die 46.xx
<sdx23> dann machst du was falsch. Thunderbird gibt's in version 45.3.0 in allen suites
<_-Husker-_> sdx23: scheint so zu sein
<_-Husker-_> aber keinen plan was
<_-Husker-_> das mit eclipse ist aber scho0n immer so gewesen
<jokrebel> wenn man auch "ständig neueste Software" extremen Wert legt, sollte man sich für eine rolling Release Distribution entscheiden. Und auch die "dinoversionen" werden mit Sicherheitspatches versorgt. Meist gibt es keinen wirklichen Grund, die nicht zu nutzen.
<_-Husker-_> hmm...
 * jokrebel vermutet verfrickelt als Grund
<sdx23> _-Husker-_: was sagt denn apt-cache policy eclipse #?
<_-Husker-_> 3.8.1-8
<sdx23> die ganze Ausgabe
<sdx23> bzw. eher fuer thunderbird, da wundert mich das mehr
<sdx23> da sollte das naemlich definitiv 45 sein.
<_-Husker-_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23347479/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> ja, eclipse scheint einfach nicht sinnvoll paketiert zu werden. 
<_-Husker-_> up
<_-Husker-_> jup
<_-Husker-_> wie gesagt ist nur ein beispiel
<_-Husker-_> thunderbird ... und und und
<sdx23> thunderbird ist das gegenbeispiel
<sdx23> gibt's in 45
<sdx23> und sonst - was jokrebel sagt.
<_-Husker-_> wird bei mir nicht installiert
<sdx23> ja, ohne die apt-cache ausgabe kann ich dazu nichts sagen
<jokrebel> was für Ubuntu soll das denn ursprünglich mal gewesen sein?
<_-Husker-_> es geht hir nicht um ein spezielles
<_-Husker-_> das mit eclipse ist kbuntu 16.04
<_-Husker-_> das mit thunderbird z.b. ist Maui
<sdx23> und das mit thunderbird ist ein kaputtkonfiguriertes.
<_-Husker-_> mom..
<sdx23> aha, sag ich's doch :)
<_-Husker-_> was?
<_-Husker-_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23347494/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_-Husker-_> das system wurde gestern frisch aufgesetzt
<sdx23> jetzt schau dir mal die Ausgabe genau an.
<_-Husker-_> und mal abgesehen von der Apach installation wurde am system auch noch nix geändert
<sdx23> Ein schwachsinnigerweise eingetragenes ppa sorgt dafuer, dass ein 38.8er thunderbird installiert wird, anstatt der 45er aus den Quellen.
<_-Husker-_> okay zugegeben die sache mit den PPAs ist aktuell für mich noch ein bömisches dorf
<sdx23> Einer der Gruende, warum man keine Wallbuntus verwenden sollte.
<_-Husker-_> was sind Wallbuntus?
<jokrebel> _-Husker-_: 16.04 hat, wie sdx23 schon sagte Thunderbird 45 ... hier bei mir (ohne dafür Spezialquellen zu bemühen) 45.3.0
<_-Husker-_> okay aber was habe ich falsch gemacht ?
<sdx23> Mint, Maui, und ganz viele andere Ubuntu-Abwandlungen, deren "Entwickler" keine Ahnung haben, was sie tun.
<_-Husker-_> ne PPA habe ich nicht eingetrtagen oder geändert
<sdx23> Maui verwendet. Das hast du falsch gemacht :)
<_-Husker-_> ähm ...
<_-Husker-_> das habt ihr mir hier empfolen
<_-Husker-_> vielleicht nicht du
<_-Husker-_> aber hier
<sdx23> So einen Unfug habe ich ganz sicher nicht empfohlen.
<_-Husker-_> sage ja nicht du persönlich
<_-Husker-_> alles hat damit angefangen das mein kubuntu probleme mit 2 Monitoren hatte
<_-Husker-_> dan hies es hier das es ein problem mit irgendeiner QT version gibt
<_-Husker-_> also wollte ich wissen was ich dan installieren soll
<_-Husker-_> unter anderem kahm maui zurück
 * jokrebel schimpft leszek
<_-Husker-_> hmm.. okay mach ich es halt wieder platt
<_-Husker-_> konsenz: alles außer ubuntu original ist schrott?
<sdx23> die Tendenz geht dazu, ja.
<_-Husker-_> aber due originale oberfläche ist ....
<sdx23> Also generell bei "kleinen" Distributionen.
<leszek> _-Husker-_: wie wäre es mal bei uns im Maui Forum einfach mal nachzufragen, wenn du Probleme hast
<_-Husker-_> Adresse?
<leszek> forums.mauilinux.org
<_-Husker-_> aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich dafür auch langsam keien zeit mehr
<_-Husker-_> zugegegen nach der ersten installation war ich begeistert von maui, das menü finde ich schon ziemlich hammer aber die ganzen kleinen Probleme werden erst auf den 2 blick sichtbar
<leszek> _-Husker-_: kurzum gesagt es ist nicht unsere Schuld. Mozilla bzw. die Lightning Macher haben es verkackt. Deren Plugin ist inkompatibel mit 45.3 wird aber im Plugin als kompatibel gelistet. Deshalb gibts die Thunderbird Plasma Variante momentan nur im build ppa aber nicht im release ppa
<leszek> weil lightning kaputt geht
<_-Husker-_> ist ja nicht nur das
<leszek> aktualisieren kann man lightning nicht, da sich die versionsnummer nicht geändert hat
<_-Husker-_> fing schon bei der installtion an
<_-Husker-_> 1 Fail, bei der eingabe des Passworts für die verschlüsselung
<leszek> _-Husker-_: dies ist der ubuntu channel. Ich denke die Leute wären nicht erfreut über eine Diskussion zu Maui hier
<_-Husker-_> okay
<_-Husker-_> dan installiere ich mir jetzt das originale ubuntu
<leszek> du kannst mir gerne im /query schreiben was du für Probleme hast und ich bemühe mich dir zu helfen
<_-Husker-_> scheine ja keine wahl zu haben :(
<_-Husker-_> ist echt lieb gemeint
<jokrebel> leszek: Hier geht Lightning mit Thunderbird (aber halt auf einem Echten Ubuntu) einwandfrei
<_-Husker-_> aber ich denke das wäre eine wochenfüllende aufgabe
<jokrebel> und ich würde darum bitte, Wallbuntu-Diskussionen nicht im Supportkanal zu führen.
<_-Husker-_> da scheint so viel nicht so zu sein wie es sollte, würde es hier um ein privates notebook gehen, geschnekt, aber ich muss die mühle zum laufen bekommen
<leszek> jokrebel: ja lightning wurde aktualisiert, leider ohne versiosnummer anzuheben. Sprich unsere Nutzer müssten thunderbird aktualisieren, lightning deinstallieren, lightning installieren, damit es wieder geht
<_-Husker-_> jokrebel: wird ja schon beendet
<_-Husker-_> kann ich einfach ubuntu Desktop nehmen oder muss ich da aus irgendwas aufpassen
<leszek> _-Husker-_: na gut, aber dir ist klar, ohne Probleme melden werden auch keine gelöst
<_-Husker-_> ja das stimmt
<_-Husker-_> aber die zeit habe ich aktull leider nicht
<_-Husker-_> ich kann dir gerne ine kurze zusammenfassung schicken wenn du mir sagst wie ich das ohne diesen channel mache
<_-Husker-_> will mich jetzt hier auch nicht unbeliebt machen
<leszek>  mach ein /query leszek auf und dann haben wir einen privat chat da kannst du alles reinposten
<leszek> oder ich mach ein query auf. Warte ne sekunde
<_-Husker-_> So ...
<_-Husker-_> ubuntu ist installiert :-)
<_-Husker-_> wie stelle ich sicher das das Verzeichnis /usr/local/bin bevorzugt wird vor /usr/bin 
<_-Husker-_> also in bezug auf das bash_profile
<_-Husker-_> bzw. wo liegt die datei.bash_profile?
<k1l> .bash_profile liegt in deinem users home
<_-Husker-_> k1l
<_-Husker-_> wenn ich versuche das mit nano zu öffnen öffnet er eine lese datei
<k1l> aber warum sollte denn usr/local/bin bevorzugt werden?
<_-Husker-_> keine ahung ehrlich gesagt
<_-Husker-_> ich muss für ein PHP projekt  einen apach einrichten
<k1l> _-Husker-_: das heisst, dass die datei noch nicht existiert. dann legst du die an und schreibst rein was du da drinhaben willst.
<_-Husker-_> das steht so in der anleitung
<k1l> _-Husker-_: das klingt aber eher nach fiesem gefummel
<_-Husker-_> ja ist es vermutlich sogar
<_-Husker-_> also gefummel
<_-Husker-_> aber laut meinem Projektleiter muss das so
<_-Husker-_> weil sonst irgendwelche komponenten nicht funktionieren
<_-Husker-_> auf meinem Aktiellen PC wurde das vor meiner einstellung gemacht habs also nicht gesehen
<_-Husker-_> muss es jetzt aber auf meinem neuen notebook neu einrichten und die anleitung ist gelinde gesagt eine frechheit
<sdx23> echo $PATH # die Reihenfolge ist wichtig. Allerdings ist es in fast allen Faellen nicht sinnvoll, einen Apache manuell nach /usr/local/bin zu installieren.
<_-Husker-_> sdx23: 
<_-Husker-_> sdx23: ja das kann sein ... würde ich es für mich selber machen würde ich es nach google machen
<_-Husker-_> aber da hängen so viel Fremdpackete drin ... keine ahung ob das Funzt wenn ich das anders mache
<_-Husker-_> hat angeblich was mit multithreating zu tun
<_-Husker-_> also in bezug auf PHP
<_-Husker-_> glaubt mir ich finde das auch zum Ko***, zumal ich da seit gestern dranne sitze
<_-Husker-_> und einfach nicht vorran komme ..
<_-Husker-_> das kommt davon wenn man leute die Macs benutzen Entwickeln lässt
<_-Husker-_> z.b.: punt 2 der Anleitung --> GCC neu verknüpfen | sudo ln -s \/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Toolchains/XcodeDefault.xctoolchain \/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Toolchains/OSX10.11.xctoolchain das kann doch unter linux so niemals funtkionieren
<koegs> ja fein, brauchen wir alles gar nicht wissen, eine anleitung für den Mac kann ja für Ubuntu nicht passen
<_-Husker-_> koegs: ja darauf wollte ich ja hinaus
<koegs> du solltest dir überlegen was dein Ziel ist und ob du das nicht mit den unter Ubuntu üblichen Bordmitteln erreichst anstatt komischen Anleitungen zu folgen
<koegs> am besten das ganze in ner VM testen, die Anleitung neu schreiben und stolz deinem Chef präsentieren
<_-Husker-_> koegs: tja das wäre was
<_-Husker-_> nur leider fehlt mir dafür irgendwie das knowhow
<_-Husker-_> naja egal nerv euch nicht weiter mit der mumpe
<koegs> dann ist jetzt der richtige zeitpunkt sich das knohow anzueignen
<_-Husker-_> ja dachte ich auch aber der Kollege von dem die anleitung kommt ist außer haus, und ich habe keinen plan was das alles soll
<_-Husker-_> angeblich muss das so
<_-Husker-_> sagt mal ist brew das pandon zu apt-get ?
<LetoThe2nd> _-Husker-_: nein, und wir sind auch nciht so direkt der mac-developer-verwirrungs-auflöse-support
<_-Husker-_> ok
<LetoThe2nd> _-Husker-_: -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic zum beispiel
<_-Husker-_> ok
<k1l> _-Husker-_: ganz im ernst, die anleitungs ist scheiße. finde heraus was für vorgaben das projekt hat. und gucke dann ob diese vorgaben von ubuntu erfüllt werden. wenn nicht, musst du gucken wie du die vorgaben erfüllen kannst. also sowas wie "wir brauchen php in version X und gcc in version Y" und nicht "wir mpssen irgendwelchen kram so verlinken, wie das auf dem mac ist".
<_-Husker-_> k1l: ja ich weiss ja was du meinst aber das geht so krass in die tiefe ... ich denke einfach das ich das nicht hinbekomme ... habe jetzt auch aufgehört, bevor ich mein neues ubuntu auch wieder zerhacke ... auf meine  kubuntu läuft es ja ich weiss nur nicht wie oder warum wie gesagt das war alles eingerichtet
<Atzekraut_> hey
<nagetier> _-Husker-_: Verwende dazu eine VM und arbeite mit snapshots
<_-Husker-_> Hallo
<_-Husker-_> nagetier: ja werde ich wohl müssen
<Atzekraut_> kennt sich jemand mit apache2, sandstorm.io, cert und vh aus?
<_-Husker-_> also ich eher nicht apach2 ein bissel der rest .. noch nie gehört :)
<k1l> Atzekraut_: mit einer konkreten frage würden die leute wissen ob sie dir helfen können :)
<husker> was ist unter ubuntu mit Application menü gemeint ... ich hätte jetzt vermutet es ist der "start" button aber dem scheint nicht so zu sein
<k1l> das menü des programs? sehr schwer ohne den gesamten kontext
<husker> http://www.icelab.eu/en/blog/ubuntu-and-linux-12/how-to-install-smartsvn-on-ubuntu-74.htm#
<le_bot> Title: How to install SmartSVN on Ubuntu | Ubuntu and Linux | IceLab (at www.icelab.eu)
<husker> 1. Right click on Applications menu. .....
<sdx23> ubuntu 8.04?!
<sdx23> Du brauchst auch kein SmartSVN. Es gibt eine Menge anderer svn clients.
<sdx23> !svn
<le_bot> Informationen zu SVN finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SVN
<husker> ja ich weiss, habe bisher keine anderen zum laufen bekommen
<husker> das war der einzeige
<k1l> uff, das ding ist über 8 jahre alt. viele programme oder desktops gibt es gar nicht mehr in der zeit.
<husker> ich glaube ich gehe  wirklich wieder ins bett
<k1l> die anleitung da ist zum beispiel für gnome2 auf ubuntu 8.04. das kannste mal getrost vergessen
<sdx23> "zum laufen bekommen"? Paketmanager nehmen, suchen, installieren, geht.
<husker> wenn ich es nicht mal schaffe SVN zu installieren
<k1l> husker: halte dich eher mal an das ubuntuusers.de wiki. das ist aktueller und gepflegter
<husker> mache ich ja 
<husker> aber smart svn ist dort nicht beschrieben
<k1l> muss es smartsvn sein?
<husker> Nein
<husker> nur es sollte eine GUI haben
<k1l> also
<husker> SVN in der Konsole das macht keinen spass
<husker> aber ich bin für Tipos wirklich dankbar
<LetoThe2nd> das einzig wahre svn-frontend ist git
<husker> jetzt komm du mir nicht auch mit GIT
<husker> ich kann es nicht mehr hören wirkloiuch
<LetoThe2nd> wenn man denn schon gezwungen ist mit svn rumzupopeln
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RabbitVCS/
<le_bot> Title: RabbitVCS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> husker: das meine ich völlig ernst. man kann git als client für svn-repositories verwenden.
<husker> ja das hatte ich auf meinem aktuellen Rechner versuht nicht zum laufen bekommen
<husker> kann es gerne auf dem neuen nochmal versuchen
<k1l> der alte hatte doch kde drauf? das ist ja auch für gnome/unity
<husker> okay nochmal ... SVN in der konsole ist ********
<husker> auch git
<husker> ahhh okay
<husker> gut dan teste ich es nochmalö
<husker> standby :)
<LetoThe2nd> husker: tja dann, tut mir leid dass ich nen vorschlag gemacht habe. kommt nicht wieder vor.
<husker> LetoThe2nd: nein das ist schon okay, das thema ist nur bei mir ein Raketenstart Knopf weil mich seit 2 wochen ein Kollege bei jeder gelegenheit damit nervt
<husker> git git git ...
<husker> has getestet .. ist ok kann aber keinen wirklchen vorteil zu SVN finden
<husker> LetoThe2nd: wie gesagt war nicht böse gemeint
<husker> zumal ist es auch egal .. weil unsere Projekte im SVN liegen :)
<husker> gut ich teste das mit rabbit nochmal schnell
<LetoThe2nd> 13:33 < husker> zumal ist es auch egal .. weil unsere Projekte im SVN liegen :)
<LetoThe2nd> das ist der beweis dafür dass du gar nicht gelesen hast was ich geschrieben habe
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, viel glück noch. und denk daran - wir sind ein support von freiwilligen, keine hotline mit stundenabrechnung.
<Atzekraut_> hahahahah 
<husker> LetoThe2nd: doch habe ich gelesen, aber svn oder auch Git ist in der Konsole einfach von der benutzung echt anstengent und einen Clienten für GIT (also GUI) habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden bzw. nicht zum laufen bekommen .. okay vielleicht auch kein kubuntu problem
<husker> LetoThe2nd: wie gesagt wollte dich nicht anpflaumen ... tut mir leid
<husker> k1l: soll ich das über PPA oder Direktdownload installierenO=
<husker> also Rabbit
<k1l> husker: wat?
<husker> Installation au dem PPA
<k1l> husker: regel nummer 1: ich installiere nicht alles von PPAs oder von irgendwelchen websiten. das ist kein windows
<husker> alsp PPA böse ?
<k1l> warum nimmst du nicht erstmal die orginal pakete, die ubuntu liefert?
<husker> keine ahung .. weil es so in dem Artikel steht den du mir geschickt hast
<k1l> mach mal ein "apt search rabbitvcs"
<husker> scheint er zu finden
<husker> bekomme 4 einträge zuück
<k1l> das sind die pakete, die dort genannt werden. die kannst du installieren, weil ubuntu die nämlich schon im repo liefert
<husker> okay ... kann ich das unter ubuntuusers gleich auf den aktuellen stand bringen ?
<sdx23> und genau die sollte man auch nehmen, die bekommen naemlich zuverlaessig updates und spielen mit dem restlichen System zusammen, anstatt es kaputt zu machen.
<k1l> das PPA ist sogar seit 2014 nicht mehr aktualisiert. sondern direkt in ubuntu inkludiert
<k1l> das problem ist wohl eher, dass keiner mehr svn nutzt sondern git, und deswegen das eh verstaubt
<husker> warum ?
<husker> ich meine das mit GIT ich verstehe es einfach nicht
<husker> was finden alle daran soooo geil
<husker> naja auch egal ..
<husker> wo finde ich den bei der Apache installation das htdocs verzeichnis ?
<k1l> /var/www
<k1l> wobei das jetzt wohl /var/www/html ist
<k1l> !apache 
<le_bot> Informationen zu Apache finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache
<husker> jo ist es ..
<husker> ist das egal wenn da später PHP files dinne liegen ?
<k1l> ich versteh nicht ob ich die frage nicht verstehe oder ob du nicht verstanden hast wie webserver funktionieren :)
<husker> vermutlich letzteres
<husker> ich kenen das so es gibt ein verzeichnis, da schmeiße ich alles rein und entweder es läuft oder es läuft nicht
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LAMP/
<le_bot> Title: LAMP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> ja, dafür ist das webroot verzeichnis da. das man den kram da rein packt, der da laufen soll.
<Frickelpit> husker: hast du was bestimmtes vor oder fragst du nur so?
<husker> ne ich habe was bestimmtes vor
<Frickelpit> dann red doch nicht um den heissen brei rum
<husker> Frickelpit: ich muss das zeug aus dem SVN jetzt irgendwie in den Apache bekommen
<Frickelpit> und?
<Frickelpit> was fuer zeug aus welchem svn?
<k1l> husker: ich glaube du benötigst noch eine menge grundlagen wissen. das setzt aber vorraus, dass du das auch lernen möchtest und dafür eben auch lesen musst. nicht nur nach den befehlen überfliegen.
<husker> k1l: ja auf jeden fall, das streite ich überhaupt niht ab, und das weiss ich auch aber das brauche nunmal zeit, ich versuche mir auch so viel ich kann zu notieren
<husker> aber linux und ich wir sind nur manchmal freunde
<husker> grundsätzlich mag ich Linux, ich mag voir allem Terminals, keine ahung warum
<husker> nur viele sache von linux erschließen sich mir einfach nicht
<husker> und ich weiss oft auch einfach nicht wo ich anfangen soll
<husker> wie diese scheiße mit dem Webserver
<deem> husker: du hast aber nicht vor dein frickelsetup da produktiv im internet zu betreiben, oder?
<husker> nein, das ist nur ein dev system
<husker> die lifesystem laufen im AWS
<deem> die dev kiste steht aber auch nicht public im internet?
<husker> nein
<deem> gut
<husker> hinter rounte rund FW
<husker> das einzeige was durchgeleitet wird, ist port 22 für ssh
<husker> und ich versuche das ja gereade ohne Frickel setup zu machen
<husker> also so wie man es machen solte !?!?!?
<DaVu> Wenn ich mal fragen darf...was verstehst du an Git nicht? Ich bin auch nicht der Git Guru, aber ein klein wenig habe ich damit auch schon gemacht
<DaVu> Falls es hier nicht erwünscht ist, auch gern per PN
<husker> meine erfahrungen mit Apache sind eher bescheiden, habe bisher bei webappliaction eigentlich immer mit Tomcat gearbeitet, ja ich weiss, da hängt auch ein Apache mit drin, aber mit dem hat man so eigentlich nichts zu tun und unter windows ist das auch total easy installiert ... MSI Starten .. JAR ins Tomcat dir Fertig
<koegs> Warum nicht einfach mal in Ruhe im Wiki lesen und den Anleitungen folgen?
<hgth> Das Schriftbild, das aus meinem Canon-Tintenstrahldrucker kommt ist stark verschoben. Wenn ich unter Windows die Druckköpfe neu ausrichte, dann wird es etwas besser. Leider kann ich das unter Linux nicht machen, scheint es. Wahrscheinlich unterstützt das der Treiber nicht. Gibt es da irgendwelche Tricks?
<husker> koegs: mach ich ja wenn ich eine finde 
<husker> aber mein aktuelles Problem mit dem Apache ist so speziell ...
<koegs> Ist es gar nicht
<koegs> Du willst doch einfach nur Apache mit Php
<husker> jo, aber das Projekt braucht scheinbar spezielles zug weil sonst wohl irgendwas nicht sauber läuft das versuche ich aber gerade in erfshrung zu bringen
<koegs> husker: weisst du was, das will hier so alles eigentlich gar keiner wissen, damit du hier nicht alles vergraulst, solltest du dich erst wieder melden, wenn du ein konkretes Problem mit genauen Informationen hast
<husker> jo
<husker> wird das beste sein
<koegs> Ansonsten steht unter dem Stichwort LAMP eine gute Anleitung im Wiki, evtl. Lässt du den MySQL Teil weg und versucht zu verstehen was dir da erklärt wird anstatt blind Befehle zu kopieren, nur so lernst du auch dazu
<husker> koegs: werde ich versuchen, aber aktuell fängt es schon damit an das wenn ich versuche einen checkupt mit rabbit zu machen es knallt sone spalsh meldung aufgeht und das Programm zu ist.
<husker> naja was solls
<husker> bin dan erstmal still
<koegs> Und genau dann sollst du dich halt mit konkreten Fehlermeldungen hier hin kommen und nicht einfach nur wieder allgemein rumheulen, das du nix verstehst
<husker> es gibt ja keine 
<k1l> das program aus einem terminal starten. da wird dann reingeschrieben was falsch läuft
<husker> ok
<koegs> -.- und was ist mit der "Splash Meldung"...
<koegs> Und das was k1l sagt
<k1l> jo. weil sonst klingt das nur wie "ich kann kein auto fahren und mein auto ist irgendwie kaputt". 
<husker> werde das versuchen aus dem Terminal zu starten
<husker> in der Meldung steht zwar ne menge zeug drin aber ich kann es nichr rauskopieren und zum Abtippen ist es zuviel
<koegs> Screenshot...
<husker> und wohin packen=
<husker> hab aktuell keinen webspace
<husker> bekomme ich scho hin
<koegs> Das Screenshot Tool bietet dir sogar einen Upload, ansonsten imgur oder sonst was
<k1l> imgur
<Rochvellon> irgendein Picupload
<huskerMobil> soo
<huskerMobil> http://imgur.com/a/0VO2n
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<huskerMobil> reicht das oder doch lieber im Terminal
<k1l> das was du da siehst ist ein bugreport. weil das program gecrasht ist.
<huskerMobil> das ist wohl ein nein, das reicht nicht :-)
<Rochvellon> richtig
<huskerMobil> naja was anderes kommt halt nicht dauetrt einen mom.. muss lesen wie ich das übers terminal machen kann
<k1l> mach ein terminal auf, starte das program, lass es crashen. dann kopierste den kram auf paste.ubuntu.com und zeigst den link hier
<husker> jupp ist in arbeit
<husker> bekomme es im terminla leider nicht gestartet ...
<husker> also ich weis nicht wie 
<husker> unt mit rabbitvcs ubuntu checkout komme ich bei google auch nicht weiter ... scheint wieder ein puzzelteil zu fehlen ...
<husker> also was die grundlagen angeht meine ich ...
<husker> ich lass es dan auch mal gut sein, sonst darf ich morgen nicht wieder kommen
<nagetier> husker: rabbitvcs in die konsole schreiben, wird dabei nichts gefunden?
<huskerMobil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23348494/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> ähm...
<deem> so funktioniert ei checkout nicht
<deem> da fehlt die url
<huskerMobil> wenn du das so eingibst kommt das fenster zum eingeben der URl
<huskerMobil> dan klicke ich auf ok und puff
<deem> erst wenn du auf ok geklickt hast kommt die fehlermeldung, die da steht?
<huskerMobil> genau
<huskerMobil> auch wenn ich Berzeichnis und URL mit angebe pop trotzdem erst das fenster auf
<deem> hast du auch rabbitvcs-cli installiert?
<huskerMobil> jup
<huskerMobil> habe alle 4 verfügbaren packete installiert und sogar neugestartet
<deem> 4?
<huskerMobil> jup
<deem> welche 4?
<huskerMobil> mom..
<huskerMobil> sudo apt-get install rabbitvcs-core rabbitvcs-gedit rabbitvcs-nautilus
<DaVu> und da ist cli nicht mit dabei
<huskerMobil> und sudo apt-get install rabbitvcs-cli
<DaVu> ah
<huskerMobil> hatte erst das cli installiert und dan viel mir ein das man ja mehrere aufeinmal installieren kann :)
<huskerMobil> könnte das problem daher kommen das ich versuche direkt in /var/www/html auszuchecken ..?
<deem> wohin du das auscheckst is vollkommen egal, solange du die notwendigen berechtigungen hast
<huskerMobil> habs auch mit sudu versucht geht auch nbicht
<deem> dann versuch das mal in dein home auszuchecken
<DaVu> also, ihc kenne mich mit svn ja nicht aus, aber wenn ich mit git versuche mein Home auszuchecken, dann wird mir gesagt, dass dies kein git repo ist
<DaVu> egal ob ich da eine Berechtigung habe oder nicht
<DaVu> aber git wird wahrscheinlich komplett anders laufen als svn
<deem> checkout unter svn ist etwas anderes als unter git. trotzdem brauchst du zum checkout unter svn auch eine url
<deem> checkout bei svn = clone bei git
<DaVu> ah
<DaVu> dann macht es ja noch weniger sinn, das mit dem Home zu machen ;)
<DaVu> da der clone bei git sich ja auf ein repo beziehen muss
<deem> nicht unbedingt. svn legt ja auch ein verzeichnis für das projekt anhand der url an, wenn keines da ist
<DaVu> jo, macht git auch....: git clone <git_repo> <lokales_verzeichnis>
<deem> und ja, ich sagte bereits, dass du für ein checkout bei svn auch eine repo url brauchst
<DaVu> letzteres kann ich weg lassen
<DaVu> gut....ich halte mich jetzt auch raus...das ist 1. kein Ubuntu support mehr und zweitens kenne ihc mich nicht damit aus ;)
<DaVu> husker: nur so zur Info...rabbit hat auch einen eigenen Channel auf Freenode: #rabbitvcs
<huskerMobil> DaVu: jo ist aber niemand da außer einem bot
<DaVu> lol, ok
<huskerMobil> die URL habe ich mitangeben 
<huskerMobil> das ergebnis gbleibt das gleiche es geht das fenster auf, nur das URL und Dir schon eingetragen sind
<DaVu> nimm git 
<huskerMobil> und ... DIR und URL sind sogar veretaucht (als in der Doku)
<DaVu> das funktioniert wenigstens
<huskerMobil> hab ich schon installiert
<DaVu> hast du auch ein repo?
<huskerMobil> git?
<DaVu> ja
<huskerMobil> nein
<DaVu> dann leg eines an
<huskerMobil> liegt ja in einem SVN server
<DaVu> dann verschieb den Kram halt in ein Git
<huskerMobil> kann ich nicht
<DaVu> ah
<DaVu> ich verstehe
<DaVu> das ist nicht deins
<huskerMobil> genau
<DaVu> hast du die URL?
<DaVu> kannst du sie teilen?
<huskerMobil> und die anderen 3 Hansel wollen git noch weniger als ich
<sdx23> man haette schon vor Stunden einfach cli subversion verwenden koennen. Aber das waere vermutlich zu einfach gewesen.
<huskerMobil> cli subversion ... wurde das heute schon genannt ..?
<huskerMobil> also git und rabbit ja ...
<huskerMobil> einfach finde ich gut
<huskerMobil> ich will nur das es funktioniert
<huskerMobil> wie ist mir in zwischen egal
<deem> huskerMobil: nimm einfach svn im terminal
<huskerMobil> kann doch nicht sein, das es mit linux nicht geht ein Repo auszuchecken
<huskerMobil> okay versuche ich
<deem> "svn checkout <url> <dir>" und gut ist
<huskerMobil> mom...
<DaVu> vorher vielleicht noch ein passendes dir anlegen ;)
<DaVu> mkdir <dir>
<deem> DaVu: brauchst du nicht, das macht der selbst
<DaVu> ah, noch besser
<deem> das ist afair die einzige stelle an der sich svn und git einig sind :D
<DaVu> lol
<huskerMobil> okay
<huskerMobil> glaube ich komme dem problem näher
<huskerMobil> svn will das nicht weil:
<huskerMobil> svn: E120171: Fehler beim Ausführen des Kontextes: An error occurred during SSL communication
<sdx23> Wie schoen, da hat wohl jemand einen svn Server mit kaputten Zertifikaten aufgesetzt...
<huskerMobil> naja smartsvn macht das ohne problem
<deem> unlucky
<huskerMobil> ich teste mal noch was
<huskerMobil> kann es sein das ich noch irgendwas konfigurieren muss ?
<huskerMobil> weil mein system ist fast blanko
<sdx23> den svn Server :p
<huskerMobil> ne im ernst
<sdx23> das ist mein Ernst, der ist kaputt.
<huskerMobil> aber er funktioniert bei allen anders
<huskerMobil> andereren meinte ich
<sdx23> bzw. gut, passende root Zertifikate installieren.
<sdx23> oder dem Client sagen, er solls ignorieren
<sdx23> schau nach ob svn --verbose kann
<huskerMobil> okay wie installiere ich das zertifikat
<huskerMobil> okay mom...
<sdx23> es gihbt auch: --trust-server-cert
<DaVu> Mein Gott...das ist ja wie Pandoras Büchse
<DaVu> und das alles nur um ein Repo zu klonen
<huskerMobil> sone probleme habe ich aber erst seit ich auf linux bin
<DaVu> Das Problem ist aber nicht Linux, wenn die Zertifikate nicht stimmen
<huskerMobil> was mir komisch vorkommt
<huskerMobil> müsste der svn mich nicht nach zugangsdaten fragen?
<DaVu> Ist ja schön und gut, dass Windows alles akzeptiert. Die Frage ist ja nur, ob das so richtig ist
<huskerMobil> oder müssten die mit in den Checkout befehl
<deem> huskerMobil: sobald der erfolgreich zu dem repo verbunden hat, fragt er dich nach zugangsdaten. sofern das repo nicht public lesbar ist
<huskerMobil> ist es nicht
<huskerMobil> kann sogar nur von hier connectet werden
<deem> dann lese er meine antwort nochmal und lasse er den letzten satz weg
<huskerMobil> okay
<huskerMobil> also war mein fehler: hatte vergessen vor die url svn:// zu schreiben
<huskerMobil> jetzt kommt:
<huskerMobil> svn: E170001: Kann Benutzername oder Passwort nicht erhalten
<deem> was genau tust du denn da? oO
<huskerMobil> svn checkout --trust-server-cert --non-interactive svn://svn.*********** /var/www/html/
<DaVu> warum schreibst du das denn nach /var/ ?
<deem> dein non-interactive ist quatsch, wenn du erwartest, dass er dich nach benutzername und passwort fragt
<huskerMobil> ohne das geht aber --trust nicht 
<deem> und das was DaVu sagt. ohne entsprechende berechtigungen bekommst du da ein permission dneied
<deem> denied*
<huskerMobil> jo
<huskerMobil> naja da muss der PHP scheiß nunmal hin
<huskerMobil> ich kopier das doch nicht jedes mal per hand
<deem> huskerMobil: dann nutz das userdir module von apache
<deem> oder bau dir einen symlink nach /var/www
<nagetier> ein denied wäre ja schon mal ein fortschritt :)
<sdx23> huskerMobil: das --trust-server-cert macht auch keinen Sinn ohne https.
<huskerMobil> ok
<huskerMobil> bekomme ich über rabbit in zwischen
<deem> m(
<DaVu> ich würde mir im Home Verzeichnis einen Odner mit dem Namen "repos" anlegen
<DaVu> und dann dort hin klonen/auschecken...was auch immer
<huskerMobil> und wie bekomme ich es von da in dewn apach
<deem> 16:16:50 <            deem > huskerMobil: dann nutz das userdir module von apache
<deem> 16:16:58 <            deem > oder bau dir einen symlink nach /var/www
<DaVu> [16:16:58] <deem> oder bau dir einen symlink nach /var/www
<DaVu> huskerMobil: brauchst du das irgendwie fürs Studium? und das alles recht zeitnah?
<huskerMobil> ja zeinah
<huskerMobil> eigentlich gesternm
<DaVu> Musst du Linux verwenden?
<huskerMobil> jo
<DaVu> na dann viel Spaß
<huskerMobil> linux oder mac
<huskerMobil> mac kommt mir nicht in die tüte
<huskerMobil> unter windows läuft das projekt wohl nicht
<DaVu> irgendwie sieht es mir so aus, als müsstest du erst Linux, dann SVN und dann auch noch das programmieren lernen
<DaVu> das alles bis gestern ist mal sportlich
<huskerMobil> DaVu: ja nein und nein
<DaVu> ok ;)
<huskerMobil> ich arbeite seit 10 jahren mit svn (allerdings windows) nie probleme gehabt
<huskerMobil> ging immer
<huskerMobil> wirklich immer
<huskerMobil> linux .. und ich bekomme nix auf die reihe
<DaVu> gut...ich mache jetzt Feierabend
<DaVu> Cu all
<huskerMobil> cu
<DaVu> deem: eine Frage aber noch....ginge das mit dem klonen nach /var/ wenn der Befehl dazu mit sudo läuft?
<deem> huskerMobil: die befehle für svn sind unter linux identisch zu windows. nur hast du keine schnieke gui
<huskerMobil> ja genau
<DaVu> mal abgesehen davon, dass dann vielleicht die Userrechte nicht stimmen könnten
<deem> DaVu: sicher. du speicherst deine svn zugangsdaten dann nur unter dem root user anstatt unter deinem eigenen
<huskerMobil> das gebe ich auch gerne zu warum sollte ich unter windows die konsole benutzen
<huskerMobil> Tortoise SVN ist absolut genial
<DaVu> danke
<deem> seit wann gibt es eigentlich svn urls mit svn://? geht das über ssh?
<huskerMobil> so auschecken ins home geht schonmal
<huskerMobil> was ist den besser link oder user-modul?
<huskerMobil> deem: keine ahung kannte das bis vor 10 min auch nur über ssh
<deem> ich tendiere zu symlinks, aber das ist meine persönliche meinung. einfacher wird vermutlich das userdir modul sein
<huskerMobil> link ist dich nur ln qulle ziel oder ?
<deem> nicht für den apachen
<deem> dem musst du erst erlauben bzw beibringen, dass er den symlinks auch folgt
<deem> aber ein link ist quasi das, was du schriebst
<huskerMobil> okay also doch user-modul ... das steht irgendwo in der conf wenn ich mich nicht irre da bin ich glaube ich schon drüber gestolpert
<nagetier> warum kopiert er die Daten jetzt nicht einfach nach /var/www/ ?
<deem> nagetier: das ist ihm zu viel aufwand
<nagetier> i see
<deem> huskerMobil: wenn du das modul schon installiert hast, dann ist das da, ja
<deem> huskerMobil: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/#Module-Erweiterungen
<le_bot> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<huskerMobil> nagetier: könnte ich klar, aber dan müsste ich ja bei jedem update alles von hand zurück kopieren
<nagetier> Ja, ok
<nagetier> aber wenn der Benutzer in www-data ist.. was er doch es sein muss, sollte das doch klappen
<huskerMobil> ich lese das gerade nochmal was deem geschickt hat
<huskerMobil> ich glaube ich werde mir eingestehen müssen das ich das einfach nicht hinbekomme
<deem> huskerMobil: dann solltest du einen admin deines vertrauens fragen, der dir das einrichtet
<huskerMobil> tja ...
<huskerMobil> der kan nur mac
<huskerMobil> das ist ja mein problem
<huskerMobil> von dem ist auch die anleitung von der alle hier gesagt haben sie ist scheiße
<huskerMobil> also damit scheinen sie ja recht zu haben
<AtzeKraut> sooooo!  
<AtzeKraut> jetzt brauch ich gleich ein paar nerds :P 
<nagetier> bist du der admin?
<AtzeKraut> Von meiner Frau, ja!
<nagetier> :)
<AtzeKraut> Superadmin
<deem> huskerMobil: wenn der nur mac kann, dann musst du dir einen anderen suchen
<huskerMobil> wir sind ne kleine firma
<huskerMobil> wir haben nicht mal einenwirklichen admin
<huskerMobil> wir haben nur unseren projektleiter
<huskerMobil> egal
<deem> huskerMobil: http://www.techytalk.info/enable-userdir-apache-module-ubuntu-debian-based-linux-distributions/
<le_bot> Title: Enable userdir Apache module on Ubuntu Linux and other Debian based distributions | TechyTalk (at www.techytalk.info)
<deem> das ist wirklich nicht schwierig
<nagetier> der folgen dann noch drölfzig andere Fragen
<nagetier> leider
<AtzeKraut> Immer lächeln ;) 
<huskerMobil> deem: okay ich versuche es
<Messbro> Hat jemand schon einmal certbot-auto genutzt und kann mir sagen, wie ich ein damit vergebenes Zertifikat wieder löschen kann?  
<huskerMobil> deem: also bis hier bin ich gekommen: sudo nano /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf aber die conf. datei exisitiert an der stelle nicht, zumdem habe ich ja php7
<huskerMobil> hast du ne idee wo ich die finden kann
<huskerMobil> könte es sein das damit die php.ini gemeint ist bzw. das die in zwischen so heißt
<deem> wenn du keine php5 config hast, dann solltest du deine php7 config bearbeiten
<Messbro> klingt logisch 
<huskerMobil> deem: ja aber es ist keine php file da weder 5 nmoch 7
<Messbro> dann erstell eine?
<huskerMobil> klar könnte ich eine erstellen
<koegs> Messbro: willst du das Cert revoken oder was möchtest du?
<huskerMobil> aber ich denke nicht das das funktionieren wird
<huskerMobil> php instaliert sich doch nicht ohne config files
<Messbro> koegs Hi!  Ich glaube mein Problem ist ein wenig größer...
<deem> huskerMobil: bist du sicher, dass du php installiert hast?
<deem> huskerMobil: pack mal bitte ein "dpkg -l | grep php" in einen pastebin
<huskerMobil> mom...
<huskerMobil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23349012/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> m(
<deem> da fehlt das php modul für apache
<deem> libapache2-mod-php
<huskerMobil> okay instaliere ich mom...
<koegs> und wieder mal das Wiki nicht zu Ende gelesen...
<huskerMobil> welches?
<huskerMobil> jetzt ist auch die conf da
<koegs> wie, welches, das ubuntuusers wiki zum thema apache und php oder aus welcher obskuren seite holst du dir wieder deine infos?
<huskerMobil> ubuntuusers
<Messbro> hehe
<Messbro> Jetzt trau ich mich schon nicht mehr zu fragen ;) 
<koegs> Messbro: dann kann auch keiner helfen
<huskerMobil> Messbro: mach dir nix draus, ich bin heute auch ein extrem schwerer fall
<Messbro> Kenn ich!
<Messbro> Bin Fahrradkurier und brauch erstmal 2 Stunden zu Hause um meine Aggros abzubauen. 
<huskerMobil> so habe die anleitung nun bis zum ende durchgearbeitet hat auch soweit alles geklappt nur wenn ich das jetzt aufrufen will bekomme ich:You don't have permission to access /~husker on this server.
<deem> huskerMobil: der neue apache hat eine besonderheit. du musst in der apache.conf noch die home verzeichnisse freigeben
<huskerMobil> okay mom...
<deem> wobei das die mod_userdir config eigentlich schon tun sollte
<huskerMobil> so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23349154/ ?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<huskerMobil> jo geht so
<huskerMobil> perfekt
<Messbro> Na gut.  Ich habe über certbot-auto all meinen Domains/Subdomains ein Zertifikat gegeben.  Das klappt bisher auch super! Dann suchte ich eine Software um unsere Daten online zu verwalten (e.g. gDrive)  Drive nutzen wir bisher und möchten das aber nicht mehr.   Auf der Suche nach solch einer Lösung stieß ich auf "sandstorm.io".  Dies habe ich mit viel Kraft dann auch endlich geschafft, denn das Script ist ni
<Messbro> cht für Apache gemacht.  Bei der Installation von Sandbox konnte ich eine meiner sub.domains.de wählen auf der später "sandstorm" zu erreichen sein soll. Jedoch haben alle Domains ja nun ein Cert und von Sandstorm wird letsencrypt nicht unterstützt.  Ich konnte im Sandstom installer wählen, dass er mir kein CERT setzen soll.  Nun habe ich die sub.domains.de.conf deaktiviert, denn so wie es aussieht,
<Messbro>  hat sandstorm seine eigne.   Jedch ist es jetzt so, dass meine Seite auch in einem Browser ohne Cache, immer wieder von http auf https springt.  Dies ist mein erstes Problem. 
<huskerMobil> so eine hoffentlich lezte frage für heute
<huskerMobil> so meine seite ist nun unter localhost/~user erreichbar
<huskerMobil> wie kann ich das so konfigurieren das das geladen wird wenn du nur localhost eingibst
<deem> zb mit einem alias, aber wo ist das problem da den usernamen einzugeben?
<huskerMobil> das eingeben ist nicht das problem
<huskerMobil> aber das PHP projekt braucht das so
<deem> huskerMobil: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_alias.html
<huskerMobil> eigentlich muss das unter local.www.domain.com erreichbar sein
<le_bot> Title: mod_alias - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.4 (at httpd.apache.org)
<koegs> Messbro: ist da evtl. irgendwo in der config ein redirekt reingeschlüpft?
<Messbro> Das sagte auch grad ein Kollege per Telegram, der aber nun einkaufen muss
<koegs> ich mein, ist doch gut wenn immer auf HTTPS umgeleitet wird...
<Messbro> Ja klar!  Aber erstmal will es einfach laufen.  Denn im Backend von Sandstorm, wenn ich denn mal drauf kommen würde, tauchen Fehler auf. 
<Messbro> Irgendwas mit Wildcard DNS:  und da hört es dann auf
<Messbro> sandstorm selbst nutzt dieses conf unter /opt/sandstorm/sandstorm.conf http://pastebin.com/tVNm0zmJ
<le_bot> Title: SERVER_USER=sandstorm PORT=6080 MONGO_PORT=6081 BIND_IP=0.0.0.0 BASE_URL=htt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Messbro> Auch erreiche ich die Domain (zumindest gersten noch)  auch nur mit dem Port dahinter. 
<Messbro> Und das ist ja Käse
<Messbro> Mit Löchern sogar!
<Messbro> Ich ich schreib websites und ein wenig py.   aber da hört mein wissen einfach auf. 
<koegs> was sollen wir mit der sandstorm-config... du musst halt dem apache sagen wie er den sandstorm quatsch erreicht
<koegs> evtl. willst du da mit ReverseProxy arbeiten, damit über ne normale URL und den Apache der Sandstorm Quatsch auf dem anderen Port erreichbar ist
<Messbro> Wie gesagt... Ich habe eine Ganze Nacht gebraucht meine Domains zu routen. 
<Messbro> Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter 
<sash_> Messbro: https://github.com/sandstorm-io/sandstorm/blob/master/docs/administering/sample-config/apache-virtualhost.conf
<le_bot> Title: sandstorm/apache-virtualhost.conf at master · sandstorm-io/sandstorm · GitHub (at github.com)
<Messbro> sash_   und das kommt dann in /etc/apache2/sites-available ?
<sash_> Jo, glaub schon.
<sash_> Lange kein Apache-Zeug mehr gemacht.
<Messbro> das kann ich auch nennen wie ich will?  denn ich laß ein verwirrendes Forum, in dem jemand schrieb, man soll die conf genau so nennen wie die domain lautet
<sash_> nginx beste
<Messbro> Jjaaahaaa :P  Auch das sagte mein Dude.-..
<sash_> Versuch doch einfach beides mal.
<sash_> Eigentlich sollte der Name der Datei wurscht sein.
<sash_> Versuch doch einfach beides mal.
<sash_> Eigentlich sollte der Name der Datei wurscht sein.
<Messbro> ok ok ;)  nicht gleich schreien :P 
<sash_> Sorry, unterwegs und laggy Internet.
<sash_> Nur halt Domains und so anpassen
<Messbro> aber warum, geht meine domain bei jedem browser immer auf https??
<sash_> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.
<Messbro> cloud.le-courier.express
<Messbro> das soll nicht auf hhtps umspringen
<sash_> Aber du willst halt sicherlich nicht www.example.com nutzen
<Messbro> https*
<Messbro> ne, 
<sash_> Bei mir lädt da gar nix
<Messbro> hab die conf abgeändert
<sash_> Aber auch keine Weiterleitung auf https
<Messbro> noch schlechter 
<sash_> Ah, irgendwas weißes
<sash_> Welchen Browser nutzt du? Falls da mal ne 301-Redirection war, cacht Chrome das sehr aggressiv.
<sash_> Probier in dem Fall mal Fireox.
<sash_> Ansonsten musste nachlesen, wie du das löschst, hab ich nicht im Kopf
<Messbro> Hab alle Browser auf meinem System getestet. 
<sash_> Jo, hier wie gesagt kein https
<k1l_> mach mal private mode.
<k1l_> oder strg drücken beim refresh clicken im chromium
<koegs> hat irgendwer jetzt mal die apache config gecheckt ob da ein redirect drin ist?
<k1l_> ich glaube der certbot von LE kloppt da auch ein https redirect rein
<sash_> Ich hab ja keinen redirect
<sash_> Und if user == der Atze dann redirect
<sash_> Kann er ja nicht.
<Messbro> welche conf wollt ihr sehen?
<tokam> fusion-icon does not start anymore as of ubuntu 16.10
<tokam> how can i make the mouse moving not changing focus
<tokam> ich möchte gerne, dass der fenster fokus sich nur nach einem Klick ändert
<tokam> wenn ich die maus von einem monitor auf den anderen bewege verliert das Fenster von Monitor B den FOkus
<jokrebel> ist das nicht eher normal? Und weshalb sollte man das anders wollen?
<huskerMobil> ..
<huskerMobil> gibt es für Apache sachen zufällig einen irc channel ... und vielleicht sogar in deutsch?
<ppq>  /msg alis list *apache*
<ppq> ah, #httpd
<huskerMobil> httpd?
<huskerMobil> wieso ausgerechnet der?
<tokam> jokrebel: ich nutze die Maus als Lesehilfe.
<tokam> ohne zu klicken
<tokam> und lese auf Monitor A und schreibe auf Monitor B
<tokam> ich kann in ccsm einstellen, das Klick den Fokus ändert. Aber über die Monitorgrenzen hinweg greift die Einstellung nicht. Ein Bug?
<jokrebel> tokam: Wie muss ich "Maus als Lesehilfe" verstehen? Hast Du da so eine Art Bildschirmlupe? 
<pLaTo0n> moin
<ppq> huskerMobil, weil ich gegoogelt habe, was apache für einen channel empfiehlt. hättest du auch selbst machen können, war der erste treffer.
<tokam> jokrebel: ich unterstütze die Bewegung der Augen indem ich den Mauszeiger entlang des Fokuspunktes bewege
<sash_> huskerMobil: Weil der Webserver nicht Apache heißt, sondern Apache httpd
<tokam> könnte aber auch ein Problem der VM sein?
<tokam> wobei ich es auch mit gedit reproduzieren konnte
<sash_> huskerMobil: Von Apache gibt es ne Riesenmenge an Software
<huskerMobil> ppq: ok ... nur in dem channel kann ich leider nix schreiben
<ppq> wieso? +r?
<ppq> dann registrier dich mal, geht flott
<jokrebel> oha! warum braucht man so was? tokam
<huskerMobil> registrieren ?
<ppq> /msg nickserv help register
<jokrebel> ach und dann auch noch in ner VM
<huskerMobil> okay
<sash_> tokam: Hast du die VM über mehrere Monitore?
<tokam> nein
<sash_> Oder die VM auf dem einen und den Rest auf der anderen?
<tokam> ja
<sash_> Ja, wieso sollten deine Desktopeinstellungen in der VM gelten?
<sash_> Das sind nicht einfach 2 Fenster.
<sash_> Und die VM verliert den Fokus natürlich. Für sie sieht es so aus, als sei die Maus nicht mehr da.
<jokrebel> ohje
<jokrebel> sash_: Hatte also doch "gutes", dass ich so hartnäckig hinterfragte ;-)
<dreamon> 15.04 bringt beim debuggen von meinem C Programm → "dl-debug.c:77: No such file or directory." Das ist ein Debugging Problem. Tritt nur dort auf. 16.04 geht es. Leider brauch ich wegen Glade GTK2 und kann deswegen nicht 16.04 verwenden.
<k1l_> dreamon: 15.04 ist tot. da wird niemand etwas fixen. 
<dreamon> Jetzt schon.. mist.. komm wegen dem GTK2 kram langsam in Bedrängnis
<jokrebel> klingt nach "neues Konzept nötig"
<k1l_> dreamon: 15.04 ist schon lange tot. anfang 2016 war der stichtag
<dreamon> klingt nach GTK3 lernen.. Das fällt richtig schwer.
<k1l_> vor 16.04 gibts nur noch die beiden anderen LTS: 14.04 und 12.04 die noch im support sind.
<dreamon> Damit lief zumindest das alte Glade noch
<tokam> sash_: wie kann ich das unter windows 7 einstellen?
<tokam> das problem existierte auch mit gedit (manchmal)
<jokrebel> warum nimmt man dann Non-LTS?
<k1l_> tät mich wundern, wenn gnome mit glade noch gtk2 unterstützt. schliesslich haben die doch gtk2 beerdigt.
<tokam> war auch in meinem falle in fehler non-lts zu nutzen
<dreamon> k1l_, Glade < 3.8 tut es.. Unter 16.04 ist das vorbei
<sash_> tokam: Keine Ahnung. Wieso brauchst du überhaupt ne VM für sowas?
<tokam> weil anki unter ubuntu 16.10 einen bug hat
<k1l_> tokam: das die vm nicht den fokus verliert wenn die maus aus dem VM fenster rausfährt? ich denke das geht nicht, weil die VM ja nur maus und tastatur einfängt wenn die maus über dem vm fenster ist
<dreamon> Ich hab noch keine schöne GTK3 C manuals gefunden die mir den Umstieg einfach gemacht hätten.
<sash_> Bevor ich mir dann n Windows in ner VM installiere, würde ich mir anki ja erstmal in der aktuellen Version ins Homeverzeichnis installieren und gucken, was passiert.
<tokam> ich glaube das mit dem Fokus liegt an Ubuntu und es ist sehr nervig
<tokam> eventuell liegt es auch an beidem
<sash_> Es liegt sicher nicht an Ubuntu
<k1l_> dreamon: dann solltest du dich an die gtk2 -fraktion wenden. also mate und co. evtl haben die was aktuelleres was läuft. aber 15.04 ist keine option mehr.
<koegs> ist unter unity per default "focus folgt maus" aktiviert? ich denke doch eher nicht
<sash_> Wenn du statt der VM ein anderes Fenster nimmst, wird es funktionieren
<tokam> ich nutze ubuntu mate
<k1l_> koegs: nur fürs scrollen
<sash_> koegs: Hat er in ccsm eingestellt
<dreamon> k1l_, ok. danke
<tokam> manchmal klappt es mit gedit, manchmal nicht
<k1l_> tokam: dein setup mit VM ist der breakingpoint.
<tokam> aber kann auch an Windows liegen. Doch wie kann ich Windows dazu bringen, dass es den Fensterfokus nicht verliert wenn die Maus weg ist
<koegs> also sagen wir mal so, per default verändert weder windows noch unity den fokus, wenn man nicht klickt
<koegs> soweit ich weiß
<jokrebel> tokam: völlig egal welches OS du nimmst. Eine VM wird immer den Fokus verlieren, wenn die Maus nicht drüber ist.
<koegs> höchstens Virtualbox verliert den Focus mit den Guest-Utils und man die Maus aus dem Virtualbox-Fenster rausbewegt
<tokam> wenn ich die Maus von der VM wegnehme, dann bekommt das andere Fenster automatisch den Fokus
<tokam> wenn es nur an Windows liegen würde, dann hätte doch nicht plötzlich mein Ubuntu Fenster den FOkus
<tokam> jokrebel: eine VM könnte die Maus am Rand emulieren. Für das installierte OS
<jokrebel> es liegt an der Virtuellen Maschine die halt nur im Fenster läuft. Maus nicht über dem VM-Fenster -> Focus weg. Kein ubuntu-Porblem
<jokrebel> Niemand hat behauptet es sei ein Windowsproblem. Aber es ist halt definitv auch _kein_ ubuntu-Problem
<koegs> tokam: dann schalte die mauszeiger-integration ab, dann verliert innerhalb der VM das Fenster nicht den Fokus, das VM-Fenster an sich aber schon
<tokam> https://communities.vmware.com/thread/112168?start=0&tstart=0
<le_bot> Title: Moving mouse to screen edge loses focus on VM | VMware Communities (at communities.vmware.com)
<tokam> beide sollen den Fokus behalten
<koegs> tokam: dann suche bei vmware oder virtualbox nach einer lösung
<koegs> ich glaube nicht das es eine gibt
<koegs> tokam: warum ist der fokus überhaupt so wichtig?
<jokrebel> wär mir neu, dass das geht. Aber: good luck
<tokam> um zu tippen, während ich die Maus im anderen Fesnter habe
<tokam> wenn ich am tippen bin und den Fokus auf envince verliere, dreht er mir mein PDF oder bewegt das PDF oder macht sonst was
<tokam> total nervig
<tokam> schon zich mal heute passiert
<jokrebel> Arbeitsweise umstellen?
<koegs> ich glaube das es aufgrund des Konzepts der Mauszeiger-Integration nicht geht, aber ich wünsche auch viel glück bei der suche
<tokam> Hallo, ich habe noch einen bug mit 16.10 festgestellt... 
<tokam> Ich habe eine Russische Tastatur als Zusatz installiert. Als der Bildschirmschoner kam, wurde ich nach meinem Passwort gefragt. Es wurde Deutsch als gewählte Sprache angezeigt, aber das Passwort war immer wieder falsch
<tokam> Ich habe CAPS-Lock als Option geteste.
<tokam> geteste 
<tokam> getestet 
<tokam> wenn ich auf Benutzer-wechseln geklickt habe, dann konnte ich ein Passwort eingeben und mich wieder beim Benutzer anmelden, leider kam dann aber erneut, die defekte Maske für die Passwort Eingabe.
<tokam> Sodass ein Neustart notwendig war.
<koegs> tokam: hast du in dem sperrbildschirm irgendwo ein symbol wo du das tastatur-layout ändern kannst?
<tokam> das stand auf Deutsch
<koegs> und wenn du das russische Layout wieder deinstallierst, geht es dann?
<tokam> ich habe sogar zum Test mal auf Englisch und auf Deutsch gewechseltr
<tokam> russisch wurde nicht angeboten
<tokam> kann ich jetzt nicht testen, wegen einem hohen Arbeitspensum. Aber es hat auch schon mal mit dem russischen Layout funktioniert  
<tokam> das aktiviert sich ja immer für bestimmte Fenster, wenn ich es oben recht mit dem Applet aktiviere und eventuell hat es sich irgendwie für den Lock-Screen aktiviert 
<jokrebel> tokam: Wenn Du wegen hohem Abreitspensum nicht zur Fehlereingrenzung Zeit hast, klingt das für mich eher nach "ich will jetzt einfach nur mal meckern" sorry
<tokam> ich habe bereits die Frage indirekt beantwortet 
<tokam> Werden Bug reports via IRC überhaupt generell ernst genommen?
<k1l_> bug reports via irc?
<k1l_> !bug_melden
<k1l_> !bugs_melden
<le_bot> Informationen zu Bugs_melden finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bugs_melden
<k1l_> auch wenn du mit einem entwickler direkt sprichst wird er dich fragen wo der bugreport auf launchpad ist :)
<mahatschmal> hallo
<mahatschmal> mit welcher skriptsprache soll ich anfangen
<jokrebel> was hat das mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun?
<k1l_> mahatschmal: ist wohl eher was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic ohne den ubuntu bezug
<mahatschmal> ok vielen dank
<juliy> abend. ich habe mal eine kurze frage. jedes mal beim startup von ubuntu wird mir ein pop up angezeigt, dass ubuntu einen fatal error hätte und ob ich das problem melden will. ich weiss aber nicht wo ich nachgucken kann wo dieser fatal error jetzt ist
<nagetier> juliy: du bist nicht allein, den bekomme ich auch mit xubuntu 16.04 nach jedem start
<k1l_> juliy: das ist apport. der will dann einen bug report schicken. du kannst da nachgucken welches programm das war. kann aber auch schon länger zurück legen
<nagetier> aber nur auf dem rechner, auf dem ich das komplette xubuntu installierte, auf einem anderen, minimalen, nicht
<juliy> ah okay
<juliy> danke für die info. sorry wegen der späten antwort. bin eben mal quick monitore umstecken. bg
<7ITAAJAVE> re
<juloy> upps
<juloy> wieso lässt mich der irc keinen namechange mehr durchführen oO
<k1l_> guck mal ins server tab. da steht sicher "juliy ist belegt".
<juliyx> aber ich benutze den doch gar nicht :(
<k1l_> das denkt sich der irc server aber. einfach warten. wenn du den registriert hättest, dnan könntest dem server jetzt sagen, dass er das sofort vergessen soll.
<juliyx> hmm muss ich mir erstmal durchlesen wie die befehle dafür sind. danke für den tip :)
<k1l_> nickserv ghost und nickserv release
<k1l_> vorher aber registrieren mit dem nick.
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-20
<Sventek> Hallo Zusammen, ich brauche eure Hilfe. 
<ppq> moin
<ppq> einfach fragen ;)
<Sventek> moin.
<Sventek> ich habe Ubuntu 14.04, ein IRCserver drauf installiert (CR) und ich möchte SSL Port +994 anbieten.
<Sventek> im Listning ist nicht vorhanden. 
<ppq> conferenceroom? da muss ich passen. wieso keinen der besser dokumentierten ircd?
<Sventek> wegen verlikung :/ muss leider auch CR benutzen.
<ppq> scheint ja ein kommerzielles produkt zu sein, sonst mal beim hersteller anrufen?
<Sventek> kenne CR seit 1999 Support kostet extra :S 
<ppq> dann musst du abwägen, was teurer ist - support oder umstellen auf vernünftige software ;)
<Sventek> yup stimmt.
<Sventek> aber muss ich nicht den port irgendwie freischalten ?
<ppq> wenn du eine firewall hast oder das ganze hinter einem NATtenden router sitzt, klar
<Sventek> egal, auf ircd umsteigen und auf Verlinkung verzichten. 
<Sventek> Danke ppq. 
 * Sventek hugs
<ppq> keine ursache
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ein strg+rechte maustaste lässt mich angenehm eine Fenstergröße ändern. Ist das ein Ubuntu bzw. Linux Feature? Oder müsste das bei Windows auch gehen?
<koegs> Lengsdorfer: das ist ein Feature des jeweiligen Window-Managers, keine Ahnung ob Windows sowas auch kann
<koegs> zum Beispiel ist das unter XFCE mit ALT+Maustaste
<Lengsdorfer> oh, isch schrub unsinn: ALT + Rechte maustaste meinte ich
<Lengsdorfer> nein, ich hab mich eben mit einem M$ Nutzer am telefon unterhalten
<Lengsdorfer> und mein gedanke war jetzt, dass das womöglich ein standard ist
<Lengsdorfer> so, wie alt+f4
<Lengsdorfer> oder strg+a
<fford> Nein, das ist kein Standard, es ist das was koegs schon schrieb
<stevieh> Ctrl-Alt-Del
<tokam> Das Problem, dass ich mich bei lightdm nicht mehr einloggen konnte kam wieder
<tokam> ich hatte auch schon länger mit mate, das problem, das ich manchmal zwei passwörter eingeben musste
<tokam> eines in einen unity ähnlichen / gnome-classic ähnlichen anmeldeschirm und eines in einen mate ähnlichen.
<tokam> ich nutze: greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<tokam> woran könnte es liegen, dass ich manchmal zwei passwörter eingeben muss
<tokam> ok ich hatte beide installiert
<tokam> gnome screensaver und mate screensaver
<Messbro> blub
<Messbro> Ich habe Sandstorm mal deinstalliert und möchte es neu inatallieren.  Nun bekomme bei der installation einen Fehler.  Your server never started listening.  Ein KOllege sagte, dass apache da evtl den Port schon nutzt?!  Aber mehr wusste er da auch nicht. Kann mir jemand von euch da was zu sagen?
<deem> Messbro: "netstat -tulpen" und dann nach dem port schauen, den sandstorm belegen möchte
<Messbro> Da kommen einige einträge.
<deem> du kennst den port, den sandstorm nutzen möchte?
<Messbro> ich denke 6080. den mussste ich auf jeden fall  hinter die domain packen
<deem> so greppe er nach dem port
<Messbro> wie finde ich denn den manen zu einer user ID?
<Messbro> namen*°
<Frickelpit> in der /etc/passwd z.b.
<Messbro> Da steht nichts von sandstorm 
<deem> ?
<Messbro> Ich versuche Sandstorm zu installaieren nachdem ich es gelöscht habe und bekomme einen Fehler gemeldet. 
<k1l_> läuft da denn noch eine instanz?
<Messbro> es scheint so.  ich weiß aber nicht wie und wo ich dies nachsehen kann.  bei der installation kommt dieser Fehler: Your server never started listening.
<ratnik> hi, gibts auf dem server auch eine php channel?
<ratnik> bzw kann mir einer einen sagen / deutsch bitte
<k1l_> !alis
<le_bot> alis ist ein Service-Bot zur Suche von Kanälen auf Freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Rochvellon> ##php-de
<ratnik> danke
<k1l_> Messbro: sieht nach dem hier aus: https://forum.proxmox.com/threads/i-would-like-to-see-an-appliance-for-sandstorm-io.24773/
<le_bot> Title: I would like to see an appliance for sandstorm.io | Proxmox Support Forum (at forum.proxmox.com)
<k1l_> ich kenne sandstorm aber nicht. evtl musst du da eher mal die sandstorm leute direkt fragen
<Messbro> die pennen noch.
<deem> ich sagte doch vorhin schon, dass du mit netstat nach dem port schauen sollst, ob der belegt ist
<Messbro> Also ich habe von denen eine moddet install.sh bekommen,  klappt einst auch! nur habe ich sandstorm auf eine subdomain geleitet, was nicht so gut war, da sandstom selbst auch subs erstellt.  also alles gelöscht und versucht es auf eine neue domain zu packen. 
<Messbro> Und dabei kommt das raus. http://pastebin.com/jSLTBYV5 
<le_bot> Title: root@s19314357:~# netstat -tulpen 6080 Active Internet connections (only server - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> Messbro: hast du vielleicht irgendwo angegeben, dass der auf port 80 oder so lauscht? wenn nicht, dann geh bitte zu den leuten von sandstorm
<Messbro> Es scheint an apparmor zu liegen
<strolch> hi, kann mir jemand ein gutes grafisches programm zum machen von Backups empfehlen? eins dass auch mit Prüfsummen hinterher chekct ob alles geklappt hat. danke
<jokrebel> strolch: also ich bin mit DejaDup recht zufrieden
<jokrebel> sollte/könnte (je nach Ubuntuversion) vielleicht sogar schon vorinstalliert sein.
<strolch> danke ich probiers mal
<jokrebel> der "Check" wird allerdings nicht grundsätzlich durchgeführt bei mir (Standardeinstellung). 
<strolch> ich installier das mal und frickel mich dadurch, ich habe in dre vergangenheit immer mal einfach ordner kopiert
<strolch> und wenn ich dann später drauf zugegriffen habe waren dateien beschädigt. das will ich vermeiden
<jokrebel> strolch: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_Dup/
<le_bot> Title: Déjà Dup › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<strolch> ja hatte ich shcon offen ;) danke
<NTQ> Moin. Ich hab letsencrypt über die Paketquellen von 16.04 installiert und später festgestellt, dass ich eine neuere Version bräuchte und es jetzt auch nicht mehr letsencrypt, sondern certbot heißt. Wisst ihr, ob es da schon ein ppa für gibt? Oder wie mache ich es sonst am schlausten? apt purge und dann manuell installieren?
<ratnik> wo wir gerade dabei seit, kann ich auch irgednwie eine komplette ISO datei (vom aktuellen system)  erstellen das ich später einfach über den usb stick nach installieren kann?
<ratnik> @NTQ https://launchpad.net/%7Eletsencrypt/+archive/ubuntu/letsencrypt
<le_bot> Title: Let's Encrypt (certbot) PPA : “Let's Encrypt” team (at launchpad.net)
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Messbro> moin
<sash_> Messbro: Nochmal zur Sicherheit: Das Konzept eines Reverse-Proxys im zusammenhang mit Webanwendungen ist dir bekannt?
<Messbro> Nein
<sash_> Messbro: Okay, deine Anwendung sandstorm lauscht ja an einem bestimmten Port auf deinem Server, sagen wir mal 6060. Da du aber nicht cloud.dein-server.de:6060 aufrufen willst, richtest du deinen Webserver so ein, dass er unter einem bestimmten Namen (cloud.dein-server.de) auf Port 80, also seinem Standardport eine Rückwärtsverbindung zu der unter Port 6060 laufenden Anwendung öffnet und deren Inhalt
<sash_> darstellt.
<Messbro> sash ok.  und darum kann ich sandstorm jetzg nicht nochmal installieren ? 
<sash_> Keine Ahnung, was in dem zusammenhang mit Sandstorm "installieren" überhaupt bedeuten soll. Ist das ein ubuntu-Paket?
<Messbro> sandstorm.io 
<sash_> So weit war ich auch.
<sash_> Messbro: Kannst ja hier nachlesen, was der Installer macht: curl https://install.sandstorm.io
<sash_> Gut, sind mal eben 2200 Zeilen
<Messbro> ja.  das Script läuft aber nicht auf 14.04 apache2 
<koegs> "läuft nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung
<koegs> Messbro: auch bei dir gilt, einfach mal konkreter werden und fehlerbeschreibung inkl. fehlermeldungen bringen, sonst ist das doch alles nix...
<Messbro> habe eine abgeänderte version über deren git bezogen.  die erste Installation war super, bis auf dass ich eine sub.domain nutzte. dies geht wohl nicht.  also habe ich  mit "sandstorm uninstall" alles entfernt.    nach  einem Reboot des Servers erneut versucht und einen fehler während der Installation bekommen. 
<Messbro> http://imgur.com/a/OibWp
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<koegs> gibt es auch ein logfile zu diesem ominöse installert, sonst würde ich mich halt mal ganz konkret an deren support/discourse/forum/whatever wneden
<sash_> Messbro: Also, ich habs grad mal in ner vm installiert und das tuts alles recht problemlos. Den Browser-Installer gehe ich jetzt nicht durch, weil ich keinen Mailkram aufsetzen will usw. aber das ist sicherlich alles was, wobei dir die Sandstorm-Leute selber vermutlich am besten helfen können.
<Messbro> ok. danke!
<tokam> Also ich nutze ja (ausschließlich ein Programm: Anki) in Windows 7 in der VM-Ware 
<tokam> und kann mich da nicht beklagen.
<tokam> Aber eventuell, habe ich Windows da noch nicht wirklich kennen gelernt
<koegs> tokam: wo ist da die ubuntu-support frage?
<tokam> bei den anderen
<koegs> aha
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-21
<DatDigi> Servus.
<DatDigi> Ich habe auf meinem 410er Thinkpad den Versuch gestartet von 16.04 auf 16.10 upzugraden. Scheint funktioniert zu haben. Einzig die Funktion der rechten Maustaste lässt sich nicht mehr nutzen.
<DatDigi> Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich anfangen muß zu suchen? Ich habe mal das Touchpad wieder im Bios aktiviert (benutzte nur den Trackpoint sonst), das weist aber das gleiche Fehlverhalten auf.
<koegs> hast du mal xev geschaut ob der event noch ausgelöst wird?
<DatDigi> koegs, danke für den Tip. Kannte ich noch nicht. Linke und Mitte gehen, rechts nicht.
<koegs> hm, kannst du beim booten noch nen alten kernel auswählen?
<DatDigi> Glaube nicht.
<koegs> glaubst du oder weisst du?
<DatDigi> Ich such gerade wie ich das rausfinden kann ...
<DatDigi> Rebooten + Shift drücken, dann sollte ich eine Auswahl bekommen, richtig?
<koegs> DatDigi: genau
<DatDigi> Oki doki, dann bis gleich. 
<DatDigi> koes, habe mit einem 4.4.0-22 gestartet und einmal mit 4.4.0-43, funktioniert nicht (xev).  Wohl beide nicht alt genug. :)
<DatDigi> Habe auch gerade bemerkt das beide Tasten unter dem Touchpad tot sind. ^^
<DatDigi> koegs *
<DatDigi> Ist schon früh.
<nagetier> ansonsten ist auch der 4.8.0-x vorhanden? Der ist standard, unter 16.10
<DatDigi> Bim im Bootmenü unter "Erweitert" geganngen. Dort gab es nur die zwei flavor. Halt noch mit anderen Optionen, aber keine anderen Versionen.
<nagetier> DatDigi: ls -l /boot
<koegs> hm, war da nicht was mit dem wechsel von synaptic nach libinput
<koegs> könntest mal probieren libinput zu entfernen und synaptic wieder zu installieren, gebe aber keine garantie das das läuft
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/838459/lenovo-t440-touchpad-two-finger-click-on-ubuntu-16-10
<le_bot> Title: Lenovo t440 touchpad two finger click on Ubuntu 16.10 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<DatDigi> Uhh. Danke. Bin wohl "Nachtblind". Es sind die Versionen 4.4.0-43 und 4.8.0-22. Sorry.
<nagetier> ok :)
<DatDigi> Hmm. Also die Zwei-Finger-Gesten funktionieren, macht mich nur wahnsinnig. Möchte das Touchpad wieder loswerden und mit dem Pin arbeiten. Die haben ja jeweils eigene Hardwaretasten.
<DatDigi> Wirkt sich der Lib-Change auch auf den Pin aus?
<DatDigi> Ja, er wirkt sich auf den Pin aus. Allerdings sollte ab 16.04 die libinput das Heilittel für das Problem sein.
<DatDigi> Na gut, das Wochenende kommt. Zeit zu formatieren. Danke für die Anregungen, gute Nacht. :)
<tuor> Hi, wie kann ich prüfen welche Abhängigkeiten (und dessen Abhängigkeiten, also rekursiv) ein Paket hat (inkl. denen die auf dem System schon installiert sind). 
<tuor> s/./?
<tuor> Ah misst, ich meine natürlich 's/.$/?' sry.
<geser> tuor: suchst du "debtree" (package dependency graphs on steroids)?
<tadeus77> Hallo, ich habe eine Domain, welche auf meinen Server zeigt. Ich möchte nun einen Art catch-all Service für alle Emails die an diese Domain gerichtet werden und diese an genau eine Mailadresse weiterleiten. Ist dies irgendwie auf einfache Art möglich, ohne groß einen Mailserver konfigurieren zu müssen? Davor gruselt es mir nämlich gerade bisschen. Oder gibts nen Mini Mailserver der mir...
<tadeus77> ...das...
<tadeus77> ...zur Verfügung stellt?
<geser> wie genau empfängst du aktuell Mails für diese Domain?
<tadeus77> garnicht
<tadeus77> die domain wurde neu angelegt
<geser> dann brauchst du einen Mailserver oder jemanden der den Mailserver für dich macht
<tadeus77> ne Alternative dazu gibts nicht? Also ein Tool das alle Mails auf dem Port empfängt und an ne Adresse weiterleitet. Senden muss ich darüber nichts.
<geser> nein, das "Tool" wäre ja auch ein Mailserver
<LetoThe2nd> plus, der rest der welt muss ja auch wissen dass die mails tatsächlich zu genau dieser maschine geroutet werden sollen.
<tadeus77> ok, das heist ich soll mir hier nen postfix einrichten und gucken wie ich die Sachen weiterleite
<tuor> geser, thx.
<renmlp> hallo
<renmlp> warum ist die webseite offline?
<DPITTI> Moin Ist Ubuntuusers.de im Moment down ?
<DPITTI> Kommt nur solche Seite wo Irc etc zu erreichen ist
<Guest9724> ...
<DPITTI> ????
<leszek> DPITTI: ja 503 Fehler
<leszek> ubuntuusers.de
<DPITTI> Danke !
<BlackMage> wo bekommt man eigentlich das package 'graphene-1.0' her?
<DaVu> BlackMage: meinst du das hier? https://github.com/oscarlab/graphene
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - oscarlab/graphene: Graphene / Graphene-SGX Library OS - a library OS for Linux multi-process applications, with Intel SGX support (at github.com)
<BlackMage> DaVu: ja genau, danke :)
<DaVu> gern
<BlackMage> oder was ist das package 'graphene-1.0', welches gtk+ braucht?
<_-Husker-_> gibt es ne möglichkeit die ausgabe einer consolen anwendung (in meinem Fall geht es um php -i) in eine datei umzuleiten, das sind ja ne menge infos die da ausgegeben werden, und in einer log oder txt datei lässt sich das alles viel besser betrachten!
<Lengsdorfer> normalerweise kann man ausgaben mittel pipe '>' in eine datei umleiten
<DaVu> also in der bash macht man das mit "Befehl > dateiname.txt"
<DaVu> eine Pipe ist aber was anderes ;)
<Lengsdorfer> mittels
<DaVu> eine Pipe ist das hier "|"
<Lengsdorfer> stimmt. ich hatte erst einen kaffee
<DaVu> ;)
<Rolfi> Hallo! Entschuldigt bitte, aber ich kriege trotz vieler Hinweise aus dem Internet das Problem mit der verschiedenen Systemzeit von Windows und Ubuntu nicht in den Griff.
<Rolfi> Bitte nennt mir als Senior einfach nur einen Link mit einer funktionierenden Lösungsanweisung.  
<Rolfi> Windows oder Ubuntu bearbeiten?
<Lengsdorfer> Was ist denn das konkrete Problem?
<Rolfi> Ubuntu stellt die Systemzeit im Boot auf URT-Zeit, Windows auf lokale Zeit. 
<Rolfi> Bei Wechsel zwischen Windows und Ubuntu läuft eines immer um 2 Stunden falsch.
<Lengsdorfer> Machen beide Systeme eine ntp synchronisation?
<Rolfi> Ja
<Rolfi> Aber das ist nicht das Problem
<Rolfi> Das Problem ist, das beide Systeme nach manueller Korrektur auf die Boot-Systemzeit zurückwirken.
<Rolfi> daß
<DaVu> Welches System läuft denn falsch? Oder ist es egal und, je nachdem welches du zuerst bootest, dann läuft das andere falsch?!
<Rolfi> Es gibt viele Hinweise, wenn man "Windows Ubuntu Systemzeit" googelt, aber habe jetzt schon mehr als 5 Lösungsvorschläge ohne Erfolg ausprobiert.
<Rolfi> DaVu: genau, wie zuletzt beschrieben.
<DaVu> Das heißt, wenn du Windows zuerst bootest, dann läuft beim boot von Ubuntu Ubuntu falsch...und wenn du Ubuntu zuerst bootest, dann läuft windows falsch?
<Rolfi> korrekt
<DaVu> aber bei jedem ersten Boot ist alles ok?
<DaVu> Ich würde vielleicht mal einen Blick ins Bios werfen
<Rolfi> Wenn ich das gleiche System boote, ist alles jeweils okay.  Nur beim Wechseln.
<Rolfi> Genau, das Bios wird jedesmal umgestellt.
<koegs> Rolfi: was hast du denn aus dem Wiki probiert?
<DaVu> das ist eigentlich nicht möglich...ich wüsste jetzt nicht, dass Ubuntu direkt auf das Bios zugreift
<DaVu> das wäre mir ziemlich neu
<DaVu> aber das hat nix zu heißen :D
<DaVu> Nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Lösungsvorschlag: Windows runter werfen und glücklich sein ;)
<Rolfi> Doch, Ubuntu startet mit der falschen Zeit, korrigiert sich dann aber. Dabei wird das Bios definitiv mit verstellt.
<Rolfi> Würde ich ja gerne, aber leider gibt es 3 für mich wichtige Programme nur unter Windoofs.
<DaVu> Also...ich würde mal schauen, was da im Bios eingestellt ist und ggf. korrigieren. Dann würde ich schauen, dass Ubuntu die korrekten Einstellungen hat.
<DaVu> Dann kann man sich Windows zuwenden und ggf. für die Internetzeit einen anderen Server nutzen
<DaVu> Ich habe das Problem auch, dass beim Systemstart von Windows immer erstmal die falsche Zeit eingestellt ist
<Rolfi> DaVu: Heißt das, es gibt zur Zeit keine nachhaltige Lösung?
<Rolfi> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/11107/falsche-uhrzeit-um-2-std-erledigt.html   nicht hingekriegt
<le_bot> Title: Falsche Uhrzeit um 2 Std. (erledigt) - Anfängerprobleme-Archiv - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<koegs> Rolfi: hast du der Anleitung im Wiki gefolgt?
<Rolfi> koegs: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/uhrzeit-ubuntu-windows/  geht nicht, da die Datei unveränderbar ist
<le_bot> Title: Uhrzeit Ubuntu <-> Windows › Ältere Beiträge › Archive › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> Rolfi: ich spreche vom Wiki, nicht vom Forum
<_-Husker-_> Lengsdorfer: / DaVu: DANKE "
<koegs> Rolfi: und die Datei musst du mit sudo bearbeiten
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit/#Falsche-Uhrzeit-bei-Windows-Mac-Linux-Parallelinstallation
<le_bot> Title: Systemzeit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> koegs: Danke für den Hinweis. Diese Anleitung hatte ich noch nicht werdesie sofort ausprobieren.
<DaVu> Naja...was heißt keine Nachhaltige Lösung...ehrlich gesagt ist mir die Systemzeit bei Windows recht schnuppe. Ich nutze das so selte, dass es mir echt egal ist ;)
<Rolfi> Koegs, DaVu: Danke erst mal. Schönen Tag noch!
<_moep_> lol
<polarphox> hallo! mal ne Frage: fummelt die ubuntu installation irgendwie an der uefi firmware herum?
<ppq> polarphox, moin. nein, es wird lediglich ein neuer booteintrag angelegt
<ppq> die firmware selbst (und non-volatile variablen) wird vom OS nicht verändert
<polarphox> hm.. gestern ist der isntaller gecrasht. (kubuntu 16.10) .. und jetzt ist das bootmenü vom bios kaputt. bzw. dessen grafische anzeige
<polarphox> also das Asrock UEFI
<ppq> ein reset sollte das in ordnung bringen
<polarphox> leider nein
<ppq> wenn du davor die efi systempartition plattgemacht hast, eigentlich schon, doch
<polarphox> übrigens ist auch im Kubuntu installer ne fiese Falle drin: wenn man bei partitionieren die optionen ändert, wechselt der wieder die festplatte.
<polarphox> also falls jemand kubuntu testen will, genau lesen :D
<ppq> das ist generell ein solider vorschlag, jo
<polarphox> imho sollte das ding aber nicht die platte switchen, wenn einmal gewählt.
<polarphox> ich flash gerade mal die firmware, und versuche das mal zu reproduzieren.
<ppq> ich bezweifle stark dass der installer etwas an der firmware geändert hat. hast du denn nun die ESP mal plattgemacht oder nicht?
<polarphox> ich hab nicht mal platten dran
<Messbro> Tach auch
<pLaTo0n> moin
<ubudesk> hi
<ubudesk> hab da mal ne frage wo kann ich bei ubuntu 16.04 diese kleine dreieck (vor dem ordner, um den inhalt zu sehen) anzeigen lassen, was bei 12.04 default ist
<ubudesk> ansicht liste muss natürlich aktivierst sein
<ubudesk> habs danke
<leszek> radiotray in 16.04 ist kaputt ? kann das einer bestätigen ? 
<leszek> kaputt heißt z.B. --help funzt nicht und wenn man es aufruft erscheint kein icon in der tray
<leszek> jedenfalls in plasma erscheint irgendwie ein grauer nicht anklickbarer punkt in der tray
<jokrebel> was ist den radiotray überhaupt? Und vermutlich unter Kubuntu 16.04 wenn Du von Plasma sprichst?
<jokrebel> +n
<leszek> jokrebel: radiotray ist ein tray icon das online radio hören ermöglicht
<jokrebel> also nicht nur KDE? Hab hier nämlich grad kein KDE
<leszek> jokrebel: genau. Ich habe die Ursache gefunden. Die Abhängigkeiten sind falsch. Es fehlen einfach welche. Nach der Installation von gir1.2-appindicator3-0.1 gir1.2-appindicator-0.1 libappindicator1 libappindicator3-1 python-appindicator erscheint zwar immer noch kein Icon sondern nur eine leere in der tray dafür aber rechtsklickbar und nutzbar
<leszek> jokrebel: scheinbar wird das tool nicht mehr maintained und ich frage mich warum ubuntu es nicht rauskickt. Zumindest gibts eine Bug Meldung hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/1557115
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1557115 “[regression] RadioTray won't launch without python...” : Bugs : GTK+ (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> leszek: häng Dich da halt mit dran.
<leszek> jokrebel: yep bereits gemacht
<leszek> im schlimmsten fall wirds halt rausgeworfen aus dem paketarchiv. Besser als halbkaputt drinnen zu hängen
<huskerMobil> Guten abend
<huskerMobil> ich habe eine kleines problem damit PThreads zu installieren .. 
<huskerMobil> habe das über apt-get installiert 
<huskerMobil> aber eine pthreads.so finde ich auf meinem system nicht, jedenfals nicht über locate pthreads.so mache ich was falsch?
<huskerMobil> wenn ich php -i eingebe bekomme ich auch gleich folgende Fehlermeldung: PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php/20151012/pthreads.so' - /usr/lib/php/20151012/pthreads.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 
<jokrebel> huskerMobil: was willst Du mit einer .so? Welche dubiose Anleitung versuchts Du zu befplgen?
<jokrebel> huskerMobil: Liest sich grade ein bisschen nach "wie zerfrickel ich mein System am schnellsten"
<jokrebel> hast Du denn wenigstens verstanden, was Du da tust?
<huskerMobil> also
<huskerMobil> ich befolge garkeine dobiose anleitung
<k1l_> huskerMobil: du kannst bei packages.ubuntu.com auch nach paketinhalten suchen
<huskerMobil> ich habe PHP + Apache ordentlich über apt-get installiert
<k1l_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&section=all&arch=any&keywords=pthreads.so&searchon=contents
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Contents Search Results -- pthreads.so (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> und laut der paketdatenbank musst du http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libevent-dev installieren
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package libevent-dev in xenial (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> ah warte, das ist ne andere .so
<huskerMobil> ich habe in zwischen alle geforderten abhänigeiten installiert (Alles apt)
<k1l_> auch libpthread-stubs0-dev ?
<huskerMobil> laut: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3108937/how-to-install-and-run-phpize (151) geht das über: sudo apt-get install php7.0-dev
<le_bot> Title: php - how to install and run phpize - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<huskerMobil> eigentlich sollte dan noch nur noch : sudo pecl install pthreads fehlen, dabei bekomme ich aber einen fehler
<huskerMobil> ERROR: `/tmp/pear/temp/pthreads/configure --with-php-config=/usr/bin/php-config' failed
<k1l_> huskerMobil: ich würde nicht davon ausgehen, dass howtos aus 2010 heute noch so gehen
<huskerMobil> naja ...
<k1l_> <k1l_> auch libpthread-stubs0-dev ?
<huskerMobil> kann ja nicht so alt sein wenn schon auf php7 bezug genommen wird
<huskerMobil> jo
<huskerMobil> habe ich auch installiert
<huskerMobil> ich habe mir wirklich alles zu herzen genommen was ich an tipps in den letzen tagen von euch bekommen habe, habe nur offizelle pakete installiert, und habe versucht so viel wie möglich über das thema zzu lesen
<huskerMobil> aber jetzt komme ich nicht mehr weiter ...
<nysosym> hi :)
<huskerMobil> nysosym: hi
<k1l_> huskerMobil: und wo ist nun das problem?
<huskerMobil> k1l_: naja das pthreads funktioniert nicht, und wenn ich "php -i" eingebe bekomme ich folgenden Fehler in der ersten zeile angezeigt: PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php/20151012/pthreads.so' - /usr/lib/php/20151012/pthreads.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<k1l_> huskerMobil: welches ubuntu ist das?
<huskerMobil> das neuste, 16.04.1 oder so
<huskerMobil> system vor 3 tagen omplett frisch installiert
<mrkramps> "oder so" gibt es nicht
<huskerMobil> ist auch wirklich ubunto
<k1l_> hast du da php selber installiert? wunder mich nur gerade wegen dem 2015er php
<huskerMobil> ja aber über APT-get
<huskerMobil> ist aber php 7.0.8
<mrkramps> huskerMobil:$ lsb_release -d
<huskerMobil> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<huskerMobil> die neuste PHP ist 7.0.12, aber die ist noch nicht in der offizeillen Quellen, deswegen habe ich nur die 7.0.8
<k1l_> also dein php kram will da was laden, was es nicht gibt.
<huskerMobil> ja genau
<oxtobear> vielleicht die zugriffsrechte?
<huskerMobil> so sieht es jedenfalls aus, ich denke ich weiss auch was los ist, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher wie ich das in den griff bekomme, laut google & Co muss pthreads für PHP so installiert werden: sudo pecl install pthreads.PECL war nicht installiert, habe ich aber über die OQ installiert, nun bekomme ich aber beim ausführen folgenden fehler: ERROR: `/tmp/pear/temp/pthreads/configure
<huskerMobil> --with-php-config=/usr/bin/php-config' failed
<huskerMobil> oxtobear: kann ich nicht zu 100% aussießen, wurde aber mit sudo gemacht, sollte also gehen
<k1l_> ist pecl so ein eigener php webstore?
<huskerMobil> könnte sein, istalliert habe ich das über folgendes packet: sudo apt-get install php7.0-dev
<huskerMobil> PECL is a repository for PHP Extensions, providing a directory of all known extensions and hosting facilities for downloading and development of PHP extensions. 
<huskerMobil> also ja ne art PHP packet manager
<huskerMobil> könnte versuchen die PHP jungs zu fragen, aber das ist meist sehr hard :)
<oxtobear> php ist halt nicht die linux-umgebung oder?
<huskerMobil> wie meinst du das?
<huskerMobil> das ich hier nicht richtig bin?
<huskerMobil> ja ist sicher grenzwertig :)
<oxtobear> das duerfte anders laufen als wenn man etwas in linux installiert
<k1l_> huskerMobil: was pecl da irgendwo ins system ballert, darauf hat ubuntu halt keinen einfluss.
<huskerMobil> ja schon richtig
<huskerMobil> najut, ich schau mal ob ich im PHP chanell weiter komme :)
<oxtobear> also wuerde ich erstmal schauen ob dein php-dingens auf die configure was reinschreiben darf
<huskerMobil> okay schau ich gleich nochmal
<huskerMobil> erstmal danke an euch
<oxtobear> bis gleich
<huskerMobil> okay also ich weiss nun was los ist
<huskerMobil> checking for ZTS... configure: error: pthreads requires ZTS, please re-compile PHP with ZTS enabled
<k1l_> jo, das hab ich auch gefunden, dass das zts braucht. aber das ist mir dann zuviel php geraffel um mich da einzulesen.
<huskerMobil> ja kann ich verstehen
<huskerMobil> aber nun ist der punkt erreicht, das das gefrickel losgeht oder=?
<k1l_> aber das wäre halt schneller gewesen, den fehler mit zts bei der pecl installation direkt zu nennen. 
<k1l_> fehlermeldungne bei linux haben einen grund, die sind nicht wie bei windows nur zum wegklicken :)
<huskerMobil> ja ich habe das nicht gesehen zuerst
<k1l_> wirst dir wohl php selber kompilieren müssen
<huskerMobil> weil die error meldung eingerückt war
<huskerMobil> jupp
<huskerMobil> habt ihr da noch allgemeine tips zu?
<k1l_> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/enable-zts-support-on-ubuntu-14-04
<le_bot> Title: Enable ZTS Support on Ubuntu 14.04 | DigitalOcean (at www.digitalocean.com)
<k1l_> aber aufmerksam lesen und an 16.04 mit den neune php versionen anpassen
<huskerMobil> okay wird gemacht, werde es auch erst 1 x komplett lesen bevor ich loslege :)
<spoo_> hi
<huskerMobil> spoo_: hi
<spoo_> darf ich hier was zu bluefish fragen hab ein kleine problem 
<k1l_> spoo_: frag einfach. wenn es einer weiß wird er sich schon melden
<huskerMobil> k1l_: wollte gerade das gleiche schreiben :)
<spoo_> uzw: wenn ich bei bluefish zwischen <head></head> ein funktion einbaue und danach ein css <script></script> eifügen will erkennt er es nicht als sollches evtl meint er es ist javascript auch erkennt er es nicht wenn ich <script =type text/css> einfüge 
<mrkramps> ich vermute, du sprichst von der syntaxhervorhebung?
<spoo_> mit PHP funktion
<spoo_> ja
<oxtobear> darf man den abschnitt mal sehen?
<oxtobear> weil ich verstehe das so nicht so ganz
<spoo_> welche abschnitt zwischen head?
<oxtobear> ja
<spoo_> <script type="text/css">td {border-style: solid;border-width: 1px;}</script><?php function copyright(){echo "<table><tr>";echo "<td> Soll ein test sein  </td>";echo "</tr></table";}?>
<oxtobear> ahso
<mrkramps> schaut man mal im bug tracker von bluefish: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?product=bluefish
<mrkramps> da gibt es einige mit fehlfarben
<le_bot> Title: Bug List (at bugzilla.gnome.org)
<mrkramps> dem html parser fehlt wahrscheinlich einfach regex für eingebettetes php oder js
<oxtobear> das hier <?php function copyright(){echo "<table><tr>";echo "<td> Soll ein test sein  </td>";echo "</tr></table";}?> gehoert nicht in den head-bereich
<oxtobear> was das ausgeben soll kann ich nicht draus lesen
<spoo_> ist wohl so ... arbeite damit seit wochen hat alles super funktioniert, nur dann nicht wenn der php script da drin ist
<spoo_> nicht? wo dann
<oxtobear> im body
<oxtobear> achso es gibt auch ein paar zeichen-fehler, aber ich weiss ja nicht was das ergeben soll
<oxtobear> nun?
<spoo_> na irgednwie liegts nicht an der schreibweise, bluefish allgmein seit paar min kann kein css mehr im syntaxmenu auswählen mh
<spoo_> wenn ich zb eine neue datei erstelle gehts auch nicht 
<spoo_> wtf
<oxtobear> kannst du denn die struktur von html?
<spoo_> die füge ich immer per template ein 
<oxtobear> achso
<spoo_> aber html krams geht
<oxtobear> <?php echo "<table><tr><td> Soll ein Test sein </td></tr></table>" ?>
<spoo_> ;
<oxtobear> oja entschuldige
<oxtobear> <?php echo "<table><tr><td> Soll ein Test sein </td></tr></table>"; ?>
<spoo_> aber es geht nicht um die zeichen sonder um bluefish ... muss mal schauen was da los ist
<spoo_> an
<oxtobear> ok ich bin mal raus
<Herbert-51> Neuling in linux braucht mal hilfe um einen homeserver lauffähig zu bekommen
<mrkramps> neuling? homeserver? ohne mich …
<Herbert-51> habe mit der weilen schon soviel installiert und wieder raus das nun nix mehr geht
<Herbert-51> wie bekomme ich denn apache und php komplett wieder deinstalliert
<k1l_> wo klemmt es denn? welches ubuntu in benutzung? welche fehlermeldungen?(am besten die fehler auf paste.ubuntu.com zeigen)
<Herbert-51> hatte es schon am laufen bis aus phpmyadmin
<k1l_> Herbert-51: sudo apt purge <paketname>
<Herbert-51> ich bekomme php nicht mehr zum laufen
<Herbert-51> habe 16.04 am laufen
<Herbert-51> php 7.0
<k1l_> "mein auto fährt nicht" :)
<k1l_> wo genau klemmt es denn?
<Herbert-51> php seite wird zwar geöffnet aber nicht ausgeführt
<Herbert-51> leere seite
<Herbert-51> phpinfo(); ich erwarte hier eigendlich eine anzeige meiner php version
<Herbert-51> aber nix :-(
<k1l_> ist das php modul aktiviert?
<k1l_> sudo a2enmod php7
<k1l_> danach webserver neustarten
<Herbert-51> ERROR: Module php7 does not exist!
<Herbert-51> ups
<k1l_> sudo apt install php
<Herbert-51> hatte ich aber ausgeführt
<k1l_> und für den apachen nochmal: sudo apt install libapache2-mod-php
<k1l_> !php
<le_bot> Informationen zu PHP finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PHP
<Herbert-51> kann da ne andere version laufen und wenn ja kann ich das rausbekommen
<k1l_> die wiki seite kannste mal als einstieg lesen. da ist auch noch mehr hintergrund wissen bekommen was querverlinkt ist.
<k1l_> da gibts auch gute artikel zum apachen und etc 
<Herbert-51> ja klar das hilft mir aber nur wenn es denn alles so schön funktioniert wie dort beschrieben :-(
<Herbert-51> »php« ist bereits die neuste Version (1:7.0+45+deb.sury.org~xenial+1).
<k1l_> urgs
<Herbert-51> schon drauf
<k1l_> warum hast du denn das PPA installiert?
<k1l_> php7 ist in den ubuntu repos. da braucht man keine fremdquelle
<Herbert-51> weil ich wohl mit der weilen fast alles versucht habe
<Herbert-51> wie gesagt ich würde am besten alles noch einmal runter bekommen und von neuen anfangen
<Herbert-51> bekomme ich mit purge php alle versionen runter?
<k1l_> ja das ist aber der falsche weg. das ist um das problem herum wursteln. und nicht gucken woran es liegt und das beheben.
<Herbert-51> oder müssen die alle angegeben werden
<k1l_> "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> das bitte mal im terminal und die url hier zeigen
<Herbert-51> bash: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Herbert-51> sorry
<Herbert-51> nö ist die antwort
<k1l_> "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Herbert-51> http://termbin.com/8b7i
<Herbert-51> http://termbin.com/k2eo
<k1l_> ok, dein system ist wohl komplett kaputt, wenn nichtmal der einfach grep befehl geht, obwohl alles da ist.
<k1l_> und was machen edgy quellen in der sources.list?
<Herbert-51> http://termbin.com/vekq
<Herbert-51> sorry war mein fehler
<Herbert-51> hatte die ausrufezeichen noch mit drin :-(
<k1l_> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php
<mrkramps> und die beiden edgy quellen können wohl auch raus …
<k1l_> dann "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" und löscht die 3 zeilen unten mit edgy drin. dann strg+o zum speichern und strg+x zum schliessen
<Herbert-51> sudo: ppa-purge: Befehl nicht gefunden
<k1l_> sudo apt install ppa-purge
<Herbert-51> fertig
<Herbert-51> toll mein dsl hatte sich abgemeldet :-(
<Herbert-51> k1l  kann ich es nun deinstallieren und noch einmal installieren ?
<k1l_> geht es denn jetzt?
<Herbert-51> nein
<k1l_> hast du den webserver mal neugestartet?
<Herbert-51> immer noch das selbe
<Herbert-51> ja habe mich gerade ab und angemeldet
<k1l_> was genau?
<Herbert-51> den startet er ja neu
<k1l_> nein, hast du den webserver neugestartet?
<Herbert-51> nein
<k1l_> sudo systemctl restart apache2.service
<Herbert-51> immer noch das selbe
<k1l_> was genau? irgendwelcher output bei dem restart? details sind wichtig. sonst sind wir wieder beim "mein auto fährt nicht"
<Herbert-51> keine meldung
<Herbert-51> nur neu gestartet
<Herbert-51> der server läuft nur php nicht
<k1l_> sudo a2enmod php7
<k1l_> sudo apt install libapache2-mod-php
<k1l_> btw die reihenfolge andersrum.
<Herbert-51> ERROR: Module php7 does not exist!
<k1l_> <k1l_> sudo apt install libapache2-mod-php
<k1l_> dann mochma
<k1l_> k1l_> sudo a2enmod php7
<Herbert-51> gleiche meldung
<k1l_> ist das paket denn isntalliert?
<Herbert-51> hat aber die installation durchgeführt
<Frickelpit> libapache2-mod-php7.0
<Herbert-51> wie es aus sieht ja
<Frickelpit> und ein a2enmod ist da nicht notwendig
<k1l_> Herbert-51: apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php libapache2-mod-php7.0 |nc termbin.com 9999
<Herbert-51> wie war das noch mal mit der paste hier
<k1l_> Frickelpit: das eine linkt auf das andere. deswegen sollte das keinen unterschied machen
<Herbert-51> http://termbin.com/x9fs
<k1l_> immernoch die sury scheiße?
<k1l_> also hast du gar kein ppa-purge genutzt?
<Herbert-51> doch
<Frickelpit> php aus einem PPA? ohje…
<k1l_> Herbert-51: nein
<k1l_> du hast _kein_ ppa-purge genutzt. denn der ppa rotz ist immernoch installiert.
<Herbert-51> ich bin alles durchgegangen wie du es geschrieben hast
<k1l_> <k1l_> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php
<Herbert-51> jetzt macht er aber viel mehr als vorhin
<Herbert-51> mom
<Herbert-51> Eine neue Version (/usr/lib/php/7.0/php.ini-production.cli) der Konfigurationsdatei     │ 
<Herbert-51>      │ /etc/php/7.0/cli/php.ini ist verfügbar, aber die installierte Version wurde verändert.  │ 
<Herbert-51>      │                                                                                         │ 
<Herbert-51>      │ Wie wollen Sie mit der geänderten Konfigurationsdatei php.ini verfahren?
<Herbert-51> ?
<k1l_> nimm mal die orginale aus dem orginalen ubuntu paket. nicht die, die das PPA da hatte
<Herbert-51> ok
<Herbert-51> so fertig
<k1l_> k1l_> sudo systemctl restart apache2.service
<k1l_> dann gucken ob es geht
<Herbert-51> :-(
<Herbert-51> nix
<k1l_> <k1l_> sudo a2enmod php7
<Herbert-51> wie gehabt server läft aber php nicht
<Herbert-51> Module php7 does not exist!
<Herbert-51> ich werde noch wahnsinnig :-(
<k1l_> apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php libapache2-mod-php7.0 |nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l_> das hast du echt gut zerfummelt :/
<Herbert-51> http://termbin.com/qkl5
<k1l_> sudo apt install php7.0
<k1l_> zum kontrollieren: "sudo apt update & apt-cache policy php7.0 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Herbert-51> mehrere fehler sind aufgetreten
<Herbert-51> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<Herbert-51>  libapache2-mod-php7.0
<Herbert-51>  libapache2-mod-php
<Herbert-51>  php7.0-fpm
<Herbert-51>  php7.0
<Herbert-51>  php
<Herbert-51> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<k1l_> kopiere mal alles nach paste.ubuntu.com und zeig die url hier
<Frickelpit> nur eine Vermutung aber deinstalliere mal das Paket libapache2-mod-php, danach apache neustarten
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23361547/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> 5 nicht vollständig installiert
<Herbert-51> hilft es noch mal zu installieren?
<k1l_> das hat der garantiert auch beim ppa-purge gemeckert. wäre halt gut gewesen, dass mal vorher zu erfahren
<k1l_> sudo apt install -r libapache2-mod-php7.0
<Herbert-51> E: Command line option 'r' [from -r] is not understood in combination with the other options.
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libapache2-mod-php7.0
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23361562/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> ich bin drauf und dran den ganzen rechner platt zu machen :-(
<k1l_> da hast du aber echt ganz schön rumgemacht
<Herbert-51> ps ich weiß nicht genau ob der rechner 64 bit kann, ist nicht der neuste
<k1l_> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23361573/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> sudo dpkg --purge --force-all libapache2-mod-php7.0 php7.0-fpm libapache2-mod-php php7.0  php
<Herbert-51> soweit zu php7.0 und wenn da noch andere drauf sind ? ich hatte auch 5 drauf
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23361592/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> dpkg -l | grep php | nc termbin.com 9999
<Herbert-51> http://termbin.com/xgse
<k1l_> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23361622/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> ok, sudo apt install libapache2-mod-php php
<k1l_> das sollte jetzt zumindestens jetzt die pakete wieder installieren.
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23361633/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> ist mal wieder ein paradebeispiel wie man sein system mit PPAs zermurksen kann, weil einer im internet schreibt: ey nimmst du hier die geile neue version, die ist viel toller
<k1l_> sudo apt install libapache2-mod-php7.0 php7.0-fpm libapache2-mod-php php7.0  php
<Herbert-51> leider kann ich nur im netz suchen wenn mir hilfe fehlt. bin noch nicht so lange umgestiegen von windows :-(
<Herbert-51> da kommt es eben vor das man auch auf das falsche greift :-(
<k1l_> ja, du lernst das jetzt halt auf die schmerzhafte art
<Herbert-51> ging mir bei dos und windows nicht anders :-)
<Herbert-51> tja was soll ich sagen
<Herbert-51> es geht immer noch nicht
<Herbert-51> auch nach dem neustart
<Herbert-51> :-(
<k1l_> gab es fehler beim install?
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23361661/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> nein
<k1l_> sudo a2enmod php7
<Herbert-51> ERROR: Module php7 does not exist!
<k1l_> ls -al /etc/apache2/mods-available/php* | nc termbin.com 9999
<Herbert-51> http://termbin.com/l9m4
<k1l_> ls -al /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php* | nc termbin.com 9999
<Herbert-51> http://termbin.com/xcex
<k1l_> das sieht gut aus
<Herbert-51> aber läuft nicht :-(
<k1l_> ls -al /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp*
<Herbert-51> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4270440 Okt  3 22:40 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp7.0.so
<k1l_> das sieht auch gut aus
<Herbert-51> braucht apache irgendwie eine verknüpfung zu php
<k1l_> und du hast apache neugestartet? mit dem systemctl command?
<Herbert-51> ja
<Herbert-51> sudo systemctl restart apache2.service
<k1l_> cat /etc/apache2/mods-available/php7.0* |nc termbin.com 9999
<Herbert-51> http://termbin.com/nxfl
<k1l_> und dein code geht nicht?
<k1l_> sollte der code gehen?
<k1l_> was wie wo hast du da die datei?
<Herbert-51> <?
<Herbert-51> phpinfo();
<Herbert-51> ?>
<Herbert-51> da kann nicht viel falsch dran sein
<k1l_> da fehlt doch ein php in der ersten zeile
<k1l_> <?php
<Herbert-51> muss nicht unbeding
<k1l_> doch, muss es
<Herbert-51> das kann nicht war sein
<Herbert-51> es geht
<Herbert-51> das ging doch aber unter php5 so
<Herbert-51> hat sich da was geändert?
<Herbert-51> oh mann bin ich blöd
<k1l_> i dont speak php5 :)
<Herbert-51> grrr
<Herbert-51> ich danke wie verrückt erstmal
<k1l_> immerhin hast du jetzt ein sauberes php system
<Herbert-51> bekommen wire das jetzt auch mit der datenbank hin ?
<Herbert-51> lach
<Herbert-51> das ging ja schon
<k1l_> welche datenbank?
<Herbert-51> ich denke ich habe das durch diesen vopar roiniert
<Herbert-51> mysql
<Herbert-51> und phpmyadmin
<k1l_> was klappt da nicht?
<Herbert-51> hatte ich auch schon irgendwie drauf aber ging nicht :-(
<Herbert-51> bzw ich konnte phpmyadmin nicht starten
<k1l_> sudo apt install php7.0-mysql mysql-server 
<k1l_> und noch sudo apt install phpmyadmin
<Herbert-51> kann aber in moment nicht mehr sagen ob es noch drauf ist oder ob ich es schon wieder runtergeschmissen habe es war einfach zu viel die letzten 2 tage
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23361838/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> fehler
<Herbert-51> bei der wiederholung kommt immer der selbe fehler
<BlackMage> wie kann ich gtk+ installieren?
<Herbert-51> sudo apt-get install ...
<k1l_> Herbert-51:  mach mal ein neues weiteres terminal auf, dann "sudo nano /etc/dbconfig-common/phpmyadmin.conf" und da dann dbc_dbport=''    zu dbc_dbport='0' ändern. dann ctrl+o und ctrl+x
<k1l_> Herbert-51: danach wiederholen versuchen
<k1l_> BlackMage: die frage klingt nicht wirklich richtig. kannst du mal mehr kontext geben oder präziser sein?
<Herbert-51> keine änderung 
<k1l_> Herbert-51: dann ignorieren
<Herbert-51> ok
<k1l_> dann wenn es fertig ist nochmal mit sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin versuchen
<Herbert-51> die datenbank neu installieren?
<Herbert-51> fragt er ja nein
<k1l_> jupp
<BlackMage> k1l_: ich kann nicht GTK+ ( git://git.gnome.org/gtk+ ) kompilieren, weil schon das konfigurieren am fehlen von dem Package 'graphene-1.0' scheitert
<k1l_> willst du wirklich gtk selber kompilieren?
<mrkramps> BlackMage, welche version von GTK+?
<k1l_> der git kram von denen wird da sicher andere namensgebungen haben als der von ubuntu. das kann einen rattenschwanz an anderem kram voraussetzen
<BlackMage> k1l_: und da gibt es keinen patch?
<Herbert-51> phpMyAdmin - Error
<Herbert-51> The mbstring extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration.
<k1l_> sudo apt install php-mbstring
<Herbert-51> min neu installierter datenbank und ohne immer das selbe ergebnis
<mrkramps> BlackMage, cih wüsste nicht, dass GTK+ irgendein paket dieses namens für das kompilieren voraussetzt
<BlackMage> mrkramps: dann hol dir mal git://git.gnome.org/gtk+
<BlackMage> und probier selber aus es zu konfigurieren
<Herbert-51> keine änderung :-(
<k1l_> BlackMage: du weißt schon was du da machst und was  die maintainer von gnome für ubuntu machen?
<Herbert-51> hab danach versucht neu zu installieren aber da kam bei der installation wieder der fehler
<k1l_> BlackMage: du musst jetzt selber dafür sorgen dass all der kram, den gtk in der git version haben will, das du den kram nun selber in der art bereitstellst, den der git kram haben will?
<k1l_> das machen sonst die gnome maintainer für dich bei ubuntu und packen das in die pakete. das ist kein einfacher job
<mrkramps> graphene ist eine neue abhängigkeit, die irgendwann im master branch aufgeschlagen ist
<mrkramps> letzte stable benötigt die noch nicht
<mrkramps> entsprechend gibt es kein paket
<mrkramps> also abhängigkeit selber kompilieren
<BlackMage> wenn ich nur die passende Quelle dafür finden würde
<mrkramps> https://github.com/ebassi/graphene
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - ebassi/graphene: A thin layer of graphic data types (at github.com)
<koegs> man wundert sich wofür man das unbedingt braucht
<mrkramps> koegs, graphene ist neuer heißer scheiß von dem clutter-entwickler
<k1l_> koegs: damit man noch weniger ablenkendes in den menüs der programme hat ;o
<BlackMage> mrkramps: danke, ich habe nur https://github.com/oscarlab/graphene.git gefunden
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - oscarlab/graphene: Graphene / Graphene-SGX Library OS - a library OS for Linux multi-process applications, with Intel SGX support (at github.com)
<koegs> ne, ich mein warum man sich unbedingt gtk+ selber kompilieren will ;)
<mrkramps> koegs, ansich wenig spannend, wenn es nicht gerade GTK+ 1 auf einem aktuellen system sein soll
<mrkramps> bringt nur wenig und halt alles andere ist gegen eine ältere version von GTK kompiliert
<BlackMage> wird benötigt für das javascriptcore von QT4.8.7
<mrkramps> BlackMage, was wird benötigt?
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-22
<Messbro> Morgäääähn
<urzel> Hallo! kann   mir bitte  wer erklären ob ich auf meinem Ubuntu  Tablett  die Leiste  für  Daten. Bewarb. usw.  Aktivieren  kann ?
<jokrebel> urzel: Sowas? https://www.ubuntu.com/tablet ...und Du meinst das Pulldown Menü?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu for tablets | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<urzel> AuwIch wider *g* Aber vergessen  im Firefox  dazu  zu schreiben.
<jokrebel> aha
<huskerMobil> guten Morgen
<huskerMobil> k1l_: hatte mir gestern einen link mit einer anleitung zukommen lassen, in dem beschrieben ist wie man pthread installiert bzw wie ich den ZTS Support für PHp aktivieren kann: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/enable-zts-support-on-ubuntu-14-04 das Problem ist nur, scheinbar  fehlt mir igendwas, abr ich weiss nicht was, wenn ich sudo apt-get build-dep php7 eingebe bekomme ich folgende
<huskerMobil> rückmeldung: E: Sie müssen einige »source«-URIs für Quellpakete in die sources.list-Datei eintragen. die frage ist nur welche?
<le_bot> Title: Enable ZTS Support on Ubuntu 14.04 | DigitalOcean (at www.digitalocean.com)
<jokrebel> huskerMobil: Wenn Du mal nicht nur diese Zeile herzeigst, sondern alles in nem NoPaste, könnte man vielleicht draufkommen
<huskerMobil> das war wirklich alles, oder meinst du die anleidung?
<huskerMobil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363383/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> oh, "apt-get build-dep" nutzte ich noch nie. Sieht auf den ersten Blick nach "selber bauen" aus. Was hast Du da spezielles vor?
<Wolly> Hallo an alle. 
<mrkramps_> huskerMobil, du must die paketquellen für de de-vPakete erst freischalten (sources)
<jokrebel> ich vermut mal, dass Dir da noch ein paar essenzielle Pakets fürs compilieren fehlen 
<Wolly> Kennt sich hier jemand mit Raspberry Pi und dem Xstream Addon aus?
<huskerMobil> ich muss bei PHP den ZTS Support aktivieren
<jokrebel> Wolly: Würd mich wundern, wenn da ein Ubuntu drauf laufen würde
<huskerMobil> leider geht ds nur mit selber bauen
<mrkramps_> Wolly, raspbian?
<huskerMobil> mrkramps_: wie mache ich das?
<mrkramps_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/
<le_bot> Title: Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps_> die Quelltextquellen
<Wolly> @jokrebel, nein da läuft kein Ubuntu drauf, aber da es ja ein Linux ist, dachte ich mir, das ich mal hier nach frage. Ich weiß leider nicht ob es sonst noch ein IRC Chat gibt für Raspberry? 
<mrkramps_> Wolly, wir machen hier nur in ubuntu
<Wolly> Ich frag mal eben meinem Kumpel, der hat da nämlich so einen Multimedia Server mit am Laufen. 
<Wolly> Ach so, das wusste ich nicht. Dann hat sich meine Frage wohl damit erledigt. :) 
<mrkramps_> Wolly, → #raspbian
<Wolly> Dankeschön, raspbian werde ich gleich mal eingeben. 
<huskerMobil> mrkramps_: okay, aber welche quellen muss ich nun hinzufügen
<Wolly> Tut mir leid das ich nochmal fragen muss, aber mein Kumpel schreibt mir gerade das er openelec installiert hat auf dem Raspberry. Haben die auch einen IRC Chat?
<mrkramps_> Im Reiter "Software von [Derivat]" machste einen Haken bei "Quelltext"
<mrkramps_> Wolly, → google
<Wolly> Okay, danke trotzdem. 
<jokrebel> Wolly: "/msg alis list <suchwort>"
<jokrebel> grr
<huskerMobil> mrkramps_: ich habe keine reinter bei ubuntu software, ich habe nur Alle|installiert|Aktualliersungen
<mrkramps_> huskerMobil, ich habe dir diesbezüglich einen wiki-artikel verlinkt
<huskerMobil> jup
<huskerMobil> hab ich auch gelesen
<huskerMobil> ich zietiere: Im Software-Center gibt es unter "Bearbeiten -> Software-Paketquellen" die Möglichkeit, die Paketquellen zu ergänzen oder bestimmte zu deaktivieren.
<mrkramps_> und jetzt suchst du in ubuntu software nach einen menüpunkt des ubuntu software centers?
<mrkramps_> anstatt einfach mal eben den scheiß in die befehlszeile zu wämsen:$ software-properties-gtk 
<huskerMobil> ich dachte Ubuntu soiftware ist das Software centewr
<mrkramps_> huskerMobil, nein ist es nicht
<mrkramps_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-Center/
<le_bot> Title: Software-Center › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Software/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Software › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fford> Gibt es in Ubuntu 14.04 schon php7?
<mrkramps_> fford, nein
<huskerMobil> also ich habe 16.04 LTS
<huskerMobil> da kommt PHP  7.0.8
<fford> huskerMobil: steht dort oben allerdings nicht
<huskerMobil> stimmt :)
<huskerMobil> aber das mit den Paketquellen funktioniert jetzt
<huskerMobil> funktionier aber leider trtozdem nicht so wirklich
<huskerMobil> wäre echt mal schön wenn irgednwas out of the box funktioniert
<huskerMobil> oder zumindest nach anleitung lol
<huskerMobil> mal ne allgemeine frage wenn ich PHP einfach runterlade sie sourcen, und es mit make|make install baue, merkt er das uns aktuelliesiert PHP oder habve ich dan 2 PHP installationen?
<fford> Da Du nicht weißt was Du machst, stehen die Chancen dafür sehr gut dass das auch schief geht.
<huskerMobil> ja aber ich habe doch keine optionen
<huskerMobil> es gibt keine brauchbare anleitung
<huskerMobil> es scheitert doch schon am runterladen der sourcen für PHP 7.0.9
<huskerMobil> 7.0.8
<huskerMobil> ich versuche das wirklic hinzubekommen, aber solangsam bin ich am ende meiner gedult angekommen, ich versuche den scheiß jetzt seit 4 tagen ans laufen zu bekommen
<mrkramps_> huskerMobil, und es muss das aktuellste php sein?
<huskerMobil> nein die aktuellste ist 7.0.12 7.0.8 reicht mir aber
<huskerMobil> könnte auch darunter klappen (also 7.x) aber genau weiss ich es erst am 7.0,.8
<mrkramps_> huskerMobil, die version in den ubuntu quellen reicht dir warum genau nicht?
<huskerMobil> weil sie kein ZTS Support hat
<huskerMobil> ich brauche ptreads
<huskerMobil> und das funktioniert nur mit eingeschaltetem ZTS Supoort
<huskerMobil> und das geht nur über selber bauen
<mrkramps_> sind alle notwendigen abhängigkeiten für ZTS support in den ubuntu quellen?
<huskerMobil> das weiss ich nicht genau, aber ich denke schon, ich müsste in der zeischenzeit auch alles installiert haben
<mrkramps_> dann kompilier die version aus den ubuntu quellen halt neu
<huskerMobil> okay wo finde ich die sourcen dafür?
<mrkramps_> apt-get source php7.0
<huskerMobil> mom..
<mrkramps_> und natürlich:$ sudo apt-get build-dep php7.0
<mrkramps_> dann sollte alles da sein
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/%7Eondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php-zts
<le_bot> Title: PPA for PHP ZTS (experimental, unsupported) : Ondřej Surý (at launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> hmm die baut er aber wohl nicht regelmäßig
<huskerMobil> so runtergeladen habe ich es jetzt
<huskerMobil> aber es scheint doch was zu fehlen
<tomreyn> huskerMobil: magst du nochmal kurz erläutern wozu du den pthread / ZTS build benötigst? was ist dein anwendungsfall?
<huskerMobil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363689/
<huskerMobil> also
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<huskerMobil> wir haben auf arbeit ein PHP Projekt am laufen, diese fragt 8 Webservices gleichzeitig ab
<huskerMobil> dafür brauche ich pthreads
<mrkramps_> huskerMobil, wie oben erwähnt:$ sudo apt-get build-dep php7.0
<tomreyn> ich weiß zwar nicht mit bestimmtheit dass sich das nicht inzwischen geändert hat, aber in der vergangenheit waren die thread safe experimente von php gernau das: experimente. und die waren leider nie wirklich stabil. auf den ersten blick scheint sich daran bisher nicht viel geändert zu haben.
<huskerMobil> okay die abhänikeiten habe ich soweot
<huskerMobil> soweit
<huskerMobil> muss ichn das bauen mit sudo machen?
<mrkramps_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren/
<le_bot> Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps_> das kompilieren nicht, das installieren vermutlich schon
<huskerMobil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363716/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<huskerMobil> das ist der befehl dazu: DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck debuild
<mrkramps_> nach welcher anleitung willst du kompilieren=
<mrkramps_> ?
<huskerMobil> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/enable-zts-support-on-ubuntu-14-04
<le_bot> Title: Enable ZTS Support on Ubuntu 14.04 | DigitalOcean (at www.digitalocean.com)
<huskerMobil> die habe ich von k1l_ 
<stefan___> hi, ich hab ein Problem mit systemd und könnte etwas hilfe gebrauchen. Problem ist, dass nach einem login z.B. über sudo das system herunterfährt, meiner aktuellen einschätzung nach könnte es an logind liegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher und in den logs sehe ich nichts relevantes
<atlasloewenherz> moin moin!
<huskerMobil> atlasloewenherz: moin
<atlasloewenherz> ich habe ein problem mit eine iscsi basierten partition, die sich weder einen fs zuweisen lässt noch per pvcreate finden lässt hat jemand eine idee wie ich heraus finde was das verhindert? 
<atlasloewenherz> mit mkfs.ext4 behauptet er: /dev/sdh1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<atlasloewenherz> und mit pvcreate : lügt er mich einfach so :  Device /dev/sdh1 not found (or ignored by filtering).
<mrkramps_> huskerMobil, um das jetzt zu verifizieren, müsste ich das schon bald selber kompilieren
<mrkramps_> ich bin raus
<atlasloewenherz> ls -la1 /dev/sdh* ==> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 113 Oct 22 11:55 /dev/sdh1
<huskerMobil> mrkramps_: kann ich sogar verstehen, trotzdem danke
<huskerMobil> ist nunmal ein recht spezieller fall
<huskerMobil> glaube mir wäre aufgeben eine option hätte ich das laptop schon vor 2 tagen aus dem fenster geworfen
<huskerMobil> ich habe so die schnautze voll aktuell
<atlasloewenherz> geh an die frische lust/regen und komm wieder dann hast du es sicher ;)
<atlasloewenherz> s/lust/luft/ :)
<huskerMobil> schon klkar
<fford> huskerMobil: warum gibst Du das nicht jemand "auf Arbeit" der die Server mit ZTS und PHP7 installiert hat.
<stefan___> huskerMobil: bist nicht allein, führe hier gegen meinen laptop eher krieg als was anderes
<huskerMobil> aber wie gesagt treibe das spiel jetzt schon seit kanpp na woche
<huskerMobil> fford: tja der kolle ist leider ......
<huskerMobil> wir haben leider nur noch einen anderen kollegen der hat das bisher nur unter mac gemacht ...
<mrkramps_> ah, undokumentierte, kritische infrastruktur … 
<huskerMobil> also wie schon gesagt, aufgeben ist leider keine option
<huskerMobil> mrkramps_: ja könnte man so sagen
<huskerMobil> der klassiker leider
<stefan___> ansonsten frag ich mal dazwischen, kennt wer hier das phänomen, dass ein login z.B. per su zu einem herunterfahren des systems führt(wahrscheinlich in den hibernatemodus, aber genaueres kann ich nicht sagen, da der rechner aus dem zustand nicht zurückkehrt)
<huskerMobil> stefan___: ich leider nicht
<mrkramps_> stefan___, höre ich zum ersten mal
<stefan___> das unschöne ist das aufgrund des problems nicht mal die livecd(usb stick) bootet
<huskerMobil> hört sich irgendwie so an als wü+rde was versuchen dich davon abzuhalten kontrolle über dein system zu bekommen ... vielleicht irgendwas in rictung rootkid vielleicht ?
<stefan___> ich glaub eher nicht, das problem gibt es erst seit 16.04 vorher lief das system noch, nen rootkit hätte wohl eher das system vorher schon beeinflusst
<huskerMobil> gab mal einen virus unter winedows, da war das auch so, hast du den prozess des virus beendet, ist das sysem runtergefahren
<huskerMobil> ja vermutlich schon, war auch nur so eine idee
<huskerMobil> so ich werfe dan mal schnell das notebook aus dem fenster und installiere mir DOS 6.1 :-)
<stefan___> bin dabei ;)
<holgersson> stefan___: Dein installiertes Betriebssystem selbst kann keinen Einfluß auf ein Livesystem, das von einem externen Medium wie USB-Stick oder Live-CD gestartet wird, haben. Für mich klingt das aus dem Bauch heraus geraten nach einer Einstellung im BIOS oder (U)EFI, die generelle Probleme mit Linux bewirkt (oder Du hast ein Problem unter Ubuntu und Booten von Live-CD/Stick einfach im BIOS/(U)EFI ausgestellt.
<holgersson> *).
<huskerMobil> weiss einer was das ist?
<huskerMobil> sed: kann Zend/zend_modules.h nicht lesen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<stefan___> mir ist klar das das installierte system keinen einfluss aufs livesystem hat, tippe daher auf ein problem in systemd welches einfach erst ab 16.04 vorhanden ist
<huskerMobil> zend, muss ich das ggf. noch installieren?
<Frickelpit> stefan___: was meinst du mit "login über sudo"?
<stefan___> z.B. etwas sudo /bin/bash oder su benutzername
<Frickelpit> und was genau passiert dann?
<stefan___> das system fährherunter bzw. wechselt wohl in eine art ruhemodus(aus dem es nicht wieder aufwachen kann)
<Frickelpit> passiert das bei jedem Benutzer?
<stefan___> jop
<stefan___> auch bei nutzern wie lightdm
<stefan___> uhh, mit upstart und dem löschen von systemd-shim bootet das system wieder, ein fortschritt
<holgersson> stefan___: Was genau heißt denn „bootet nicht“? Was siehst Du nach dem BIOS/EFI-Bild? 
<stefan___> naja beim starten von lightdm wird ja ne anmeldung des lightdm benutzers durchgeführt, und genau das führt zum herunterfahren mit systemd
<holgersson> stefan___: Beim installierten System oder beim Livesystem (oder beiden)?
<stefan___> bei beiden
<holgersson> zombiefox: \o/
<holgersson> stefan___: OK. Sind beides die selben Ubuntu-Versionen?
<stefan___> jop
<holgersson> Kannst Du Dich auf einer virtuellen Konsole/TTY einloggen?
<holgersson> (ctrl-alt-f1 bis -f12, irgendwo mit X-Server dazwischen.)
<stefan___> soweit komme ich nicht, weil da das system schon im ruhemodus ist
<stefan___> das selbe tritt halt auch auf wenn ich im rescuemodus bin und su benutzername eingebe
<stefan___> und das nur wenn ich mit systemd starte, mit upstart startet das system ganz normal
<k1l_> welchen befehl denn genau? "sudo stefan"?
<stefan___> jop
<stefan___> su stefan ;)
 * holgersson überlegt, wie man besten an die systemd-logs (journalctl) rankommt.
<k1l_> und von welchem benutzer aus?
<stefan___> oder etwas wie sudo /bin/bash
<k1l_> stefan___: also willst du eine root shell haben? da nutzt man eher sudo -i
<stefan___> das ist nur ein beispiel, jedweder login versuch eines nutzers erzeugt das verhalten
<k1l_> auch beim live system?
<stefan___> ja
<k1l_> öhm.
<holgersson> k1l_: Idee? Sonst würde ich ihm vorschlagen, eine andere systemd-live-cd zu starten (Arch oder so) und von dort aus das systemd-log aufzurufen.
<k1l_> ubuntu schreibt beim installierten system ja weiterhin logs auf die platte. in /var/log/ sollte man da was finden
<stefan___> im rescue mode kann ich das system starten aber im log ist leider nichts brauchbares
<holgersson> k1l_: Ja, aber das journald-Binärlogfile muss mit einem journalctl -f <logdatei> aufgerufen werden, und AFAIK braucht journalctl eine laufende dbus-instanz
<k1l_> ja, binärlogs machen alles geil :/
<holgersson> stefan___: Wie schaust Du in’s Logfile?
<stefan___> journalctrl -xe da sollte alles brauchbare drinstehen oder?
<stefan___> oder muss ich die logfiles vom letzten start wo anders suchen?
<holgersson> Ich glaube nicht, weil Du dann meines Wissens nur die aktuell laufende Instanz anschaust, in der Du das Problem ja nicht hattest. journalctl --list-boots und dann mit -b <boot-nummer> den korrekten Bootvorgang nehmen.
<holgersson> Und natürlich vom richtigen System - aber rescue mode klingt ja wie System und nicht live-system :)
<stefan___> meinte revovery mode 
<stefan___> hmm list-boots findet den letzten bootvorgang nicht
<Herbert-51> mal einen netten tag in den raum werfe
<Herbert-51> kann mir mal jemand helfen mysql und phpmyadmin zum laufen zu bringen?
<Herbert-51> habe ubuntu 16.04 drauf bin aber noch nicht so firm damit
<Herbert-51> keiner da der mir da mal helfen kann? :-(
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: da gibts sicherlich bereits viele how-tos für. aber an sich startest du erst mal mit: sudo apt-get install mysql-server phpmyadmin
<koegs> 1. Geduld, 2. Wie weit bist du gekommen? 3. Was ist das Problem?
<Herbert-51> das hab ich ja alles schon drauf es läuft nur nicht
<koegs> !fn
<le_bot> Funktioniert nicht ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung. Was hast du versucht? Was daran geht nicht und wie äußert sich das? Genaue Befehlsaufrufe und Fehlermeldungen in eine Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> ich hätte jetzt behauptet dass "Pastebin" sächlich ist, nicht weiblich.
<Herbert-51> ok habe mysql und phpmyadmin installiert aber ich bekomme es vom brauwser aus nicht aufgerufen
<Herbert-51> The mbstring extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration.
<Herbert-51> das ist die fehlermeldung
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get install php-mbstring
<tomreyn> service apache2 restart
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LAMP/ und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Werkzeuge/
<le_bot> Title: LAMP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> ... auch mit sudo
<Herbert-51> ist bereits die neuste version drauf
<Herbert-51> ja
<Herbert-51> die wiki seite hilft nur wenn denn so alles geht wie es gehen soll :-(
<Herbert-51> das macht es leider nicht :-(
<tomreyn> bekommst du weiterhin die mbstring-fehlermeldung oder gibts jetzt ein anderes problem?
<Herbert-51> nein immer noch das selbe
<tomreyn> 'nein' auf ne 'oder' frage zu antworten ist bedingt hilfreich.
<tomreyn> :P
<tomreyn> aber hab schon verstanden
<tomreyn> gibt es den befehl: php7enmod
<mrkramps> gibt es dafür nicht diese php.ini?
<tomreyn> phpenmod heißt es wohl einfach
<tomreyn> an sich sollte das modul bei der installaiton schon aktiviert worden sein, und ein nachfolgender apache httpd-neustart hätte es dann laden sollen
<Herbert-51> stehe gerade auf dem schlauch; tomreyn meintest du mich eben mit der frage?
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: ja
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: mach mal: sudo phpenmod mbbstring
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: mach mal: sudo phpenmod mbstring
<Herbert-51> nein den befehl gibt es nicht bzw kennt er nicht
<tomreyn> ^ vertippt beim ersten mal
<mrkramps> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-16-04
<le_bot> Title: How To Install and Secure phpMyAdmin on Ubuntu 16.04 | DigitalOcean (at www.digitalocean.com)
<Herbert-51> WARNING: Module mbbstring ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php/7.0/mods-available
<tomreyn> ah da stehts ja
<tomreyn> die how-to ist wohl besser
<tomreyn> scheint als hättest du das mbstring-modul doch noch nicht installiert
<stefan___> eher falschgeschrieben
<tomreyn> stimmt
<stefan___> mbstring wird mit einem b geschrieben
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Herbert-51: mach mal: sudo phpenmod mbstring
<tomreyn> hatte mich da korrigiert
<stefan___> joa seh es
<Herbert-51> WARNING: Module mbstring ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php/7.0/mods-available
<tomreyn> ja, dann ist's wohl wirklich nicht installiert
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get install php-mbstring
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23364369/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> so wie ich es sehe ist es wohl installiert
<tomreyn> hmm und php7.0-mstring ist auch installiert?
<tomreyn> hmm und php7.0-mbstring ist auch installiert?
<tomreyn> sorry, wieder vertippert
<tomreyn> und /usr/share/php7.0-mbstring/mbstring/mbstring.ini existiert?
<Herbert-51> ja. existiert
<Herbert-51> müsste ich im terminal mit "mysql" die datenbank überprüfen können?
<Herbert-51> ich meine ob die überhaupt da ist usw.
<tomreyn> ja
<Herbert-51> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'berdzinski'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Herbert-51> da bekomme ich aber diese fehlermeldung :-(
<tomreyn> ja authentifizieren musst du dich schon
<tomreyn> du hast bei der installation wahrscheinlich ein root-passwort erzeugt
<Herbert-51> ja
<tomreyn> echo 'show databases' | mysql -u root -p
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23364436/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> so das kommt bei raus
<Herbert-51> scheint also zu laufen 
<Herbert-51> grr nur phpmyadmin nicht :-(
<Messbro> Hallo zusammen!  Hat jemand eine gute self hosted Lösung ähnlich wie sandstorm.io?   Wir möchten unseren Betrieb kompett Papierlos führen und nicht gDrive nutzen. 
<jokrebel> Messbro: Und was soll das mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun haben?
<Messbro> Mein Ubuntu Server?
<stevieh> Messbro: weiss zwar nicht, was sandstorm.io ist, aber ich nehme seafile.
<stevieh> und wieso nimmst du nicht sandstorm?
<Messbro> Weil ich seit 3 Tagen versuche Sandstorm ans laufen zu bekommen und im IRC  einfach niemand antwortet. 
<Messbro> stevieh, bei sealife ist eine reine cloud, oder?  
<stevieh> weiss nicht genau, was du damit meinst. 
<sash_> Messbro: Wir haben dir schon mehrfach geantwortet und ich habe das bei mir recht problemlos starten können. Hattest du verstanden, was ein reverse proxy ist und wieso du den brauchst?
<sash_> Hast du dann weiterhin verstanden, dass der https-Schmu über den Webserver laufen muss und nicht über seafile selber?
<sash_> Und es heißt nicht sealife sondern seafile und seafile kann man auch self hosted installieren, genau so wie bspw. Owncloud.
<Messbro> sash_ Ich antwoterte Dir mit einem "Nein". 
<sash_> Was genau du aber an den sandstorm features alles benötigst, hast du nie gesagt, aber Nextcloud könntest du dir vermutlich mal ansehen.
<sash_> Messbro: Und dann habe ich es dir erklärt
<sash_> Und du hast nicht mehr geantwortet
<sash_> Kann ich ja nicht für, aber es stimmt einfach nicht, dass dir keiner antwortet.
<sash_> (Sorry wegen Owncloud/Nextcloud-Mix, ich meinte Nextcloud) 
<Messbro> Ich sagte ja nicht, dass hier keine Antwortet.  Im #sandstorm Kanal. 
<Messbro> Wir benötigen einen Online Kalender, die Möglichkeit Dokumente online Bearbeiten zu können, einen Chat, Dienstplanung, Excel, einbinden von Websites oder Iframes. 
<mrkramps> "wir" heißt in diesem zusammenhang?
<mrkramps> ah, "wir" heißt "euer betrieb"
<Messbro> Meine Arbeitskollegen. 
<mrkramps> und für euren betrieb sollen wir dann gratis am wochenende supporten?
<mrkramps> und nicht ubuntu, sondern irgendeine weblösung
<stevieh> mrkramps: ja, unterscheiden wir zwischen gratis support und gratis support?
<mrkramps> stevieh, nein … ich helfe auch gerne einem unternehmen kostenlos am sonntag, aber ich finde diese grundeinstellung schon etwas vermessen
<koegs> Man könnte ja helfen, aber wenn du nur auf deinem Smartphone bisschen rumprobierst und sagst "läuft nicht" kann halt keiner helfen, auf Fragen antwortest du selten konkret die letzten Tage... Logfiles und Eigen-Engagement zeigen, dann haben die Leute mehr Lust zu helfen
<stevieh> mrkramps: was für eine grundeinstellung?
<mrkramps> stevieh, wie koegs das schon auf den punkt gebracht hat
<stevieh> mrkramps: da geb ich dir und ihm recht. 
<stevieh> also mein guter Messbro. Entweder gibst du dir jetzt mal Mühe und arbeitest konsequent mit oder du wirst auch hier keine Hilfe bekommen.
<Messbro> Mein Gott!  Ganz schön unentspannt ;)    Ich bin komplett neu in dem Gebiet und auch einen IRC habe ich noch nie betreten.   Es tut mir Leid, dass ich auf Grund fehlendem know how, nicht wusste, wie man seinen Namen hier speicher und die Logs auch gespeichert bleiben.  Tut mir auch leid, dass ich eine Frau habe und diese einen Anfall bekommt, wenn ich nur am Rechner hänge. Also verlager ich meine Dinge auf
<Messbro> s Handy.  
<stevieh> tja, no way...
<Messbro> Und was für eine Grundeinstellung ist gemeint? 
<stevieh> na eben die, am Handy Metainformationen wiel "läuft nicht" zu bringen und keine weiteren Daten liefern zu können, weil eben am Handy.
<Messbro> Ohhh je
<Messbro> Läuft ja auch nicht. 
<Messbro> Also eine passende Aussage
<fford> ^^
<koegs> Gut, dann hat sich das erledigt, auch wenn ich eigentlich total entspannt bin
<stevieh> Messbro: wir müssen das jetzt nicht hier  ausdiskutieren. Fakt ist, am Handy hier Support haben zu wollen ist mehr oder minder unpraktikabel bis unmöglich.
<Messbro> Versteh ich nicht? 
<koegs> Keine konkreten Infos, kein Support möglich, so einfach ist das
<Messbro> Denkst Du also, ich kann nicht am Handy einen IRC betreten, dort schreiben und am Tablet im Terminal die Dinge ausführen?
<koegs> Brauchst nicht erwarten das dir hier einer alles vorkaut oder magisch die richtigen Antworten hat, sorry
<stevieh> Messbro: du kannst keine Fehler in ein Pastebin schieben, du kannst keine Tips umgehend umsetzen. 
<Messbro> Auf nem iPhone vielleicht nicht, ja
<Messbro> Aber ich kann mit meinem Note schon ein wenig mehr, als WHatsappen. 
<koegs> Ok, dann gib mal deine Apache/nginx ReverseProxy Config und die Logs vom Start dieser Sandstorm Applikationen
<Messbro> Soll ich mich dazu erst an meinem Handy einloggen?
<stevieh> in ein pastebin bitte.
<Messbro> War ein Joke^^
<Messbro> Ich sagte auch, dass ich nicht weiß, wo ich das alles finde!  Quais ein Neuling. 
<stevieh> was für einen Webserver nimmst du denn?
<Messbro> Apache
<stevieh> na also, dann bitte die Konfiguration deines Apache ins pastebin
<Messbro> http://pastebin.com/5wAy9jd4
<le_bot> Title: # <FilesMatch "^\.ht"> Require all denied </FilesMatch> # # The follow - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Messbro> sry,  da fehlt was...
<Messbro> http://pastebin.com/cw0wVY0L
<le_bot> Title: # This is the main Apache server configuration file. It contains the # configu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> und da hast du einen reverse proxy konfiguriert?
<Messbro> Ich habe gar nichts konfiguriert. 
<stevieh> na, dann mach das mal. 
<Messbro> Ich muss jetzt erstmal zu abend essen. 
<stefan___> kennt sich wer mit logind aus? hab das problem das beim starten des dienstes das system runterfährt, ursache ist mir unbekannt 
<fford> Ist evtl. besser wenn euer Betrieb Geld in die Hand nimmt und dass jemand macht, der Ahnung davon hat.
<koegs> Soviel dazu...
<ubuntu-de133> hallo, kann mir bitte jemand helfen die "commands" aus meiner history.log Datei zu verstehen? 
<ppq> ubuntu-de133, klar, einfach mal in einen pastebin packen und uns zeigen
<ppq> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ubuntu-de133> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365218/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubuntu-de133> war das so richtig mit dem pastebin ? 
<ppq> jo
<ppq> wie ist denn deine frage?
<ubuntu-de133> was diese commands machen
<ubuntu-de133> da steht ja immer "commandline: " und dann das command 
<ppq> der erste kommt vom automatischen update, das du offenbar aktiviert hast. das aktualisiert im hintergrund pakete.
<ubuntu-de133> okay und der daemon ? 
<ppq> das zweite ist eine schnittstelle, die verschiedene, meist grafische paketverwaltungstools nutzen können um über apt dinge zu installieren
<ppq> zb. wenn man ein paket manuell runterlädt und installiert, aber dafür noch abhängigkeiten mitinstalliert werden müssen
<ppq> wenn man software-center sieht das wohl so aus.
<ubuntu-de133> oke weil das aptdaemon ist vorher nicht in der Logfile vorgekommen, erst ab dann und dann sogar ziemlich ofzt
<ubuntu-de133> oft * 
<ubuntu-de133> könnte das Probleme bei meinem Firefox verursachen? :o
<ppq> nein, dein firefox hat damit nichts zu tun
<ppq> was hat dein firefox denn für probleme?
<ubuntu-de133> Na es hat ne recht hohe CPU Usage, während es, wenn ich es auf nem neuen Benutzer an habe eine deutlich niedrigere hat
<ppq> dann ist mit deinem firefox-prfil irgendwas doof. leg einfach mal ein neues an, mit        firefox -ProfileManager
<ubuntu-de133> dann sind auch meine Bookmarks, History und Addons weg oder ß 
<ubuntu-de133> *? 
<ppq> ja, aber die kannst du wieder importieren
<ppq> dadurch dass du ein neues profil anlegst, verschwindet das alte nicht
<ppq> du kannst quasi beliebig viele haben
<ppq> eins ist als standard markiert
<ppq> kannst du im profilmanager ändern, den du mit o.g. befehl aufrufst
<ppq> statt ein neues profil anzulegen (das ist die hammer-auf-den-kopf methode) kannst du auch fehlersuche betreiben im alten profil
<ppq> zb. mal addons deaktivieren und gucken, ob das ne besserung gibt
<ubuntu-de133> okay danke 
<Herbert-51> hi leute, ich bekomme mein phpmyadmin nicht zum laufen, habe ubuntu 16.04 , The mbstring extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration. kann mir da jemand mal helfen
<Herbert-51> bin noch nicht wirklich so firm in ubuntu
<Herbert-51> mbstring ist aber installiert
<Herbert-51> achja, apache2 und php7 ist drauf
<Herbert-51> 140 leute da und keiner der helfen kann oder mag :-(
<haruspi> herbert .. vlt mal php deinstallieren und neu drauf machen
<jokrebel> Herbert-51: Oder einfach nur keiner, der grad _hier_ ließt?
<Herbert-51> hab schon versucht mit neu drauf machen
<jokrebel> haruspi: IRC ist nicht WhatsApp mit (angeblichen) 7 Sekunden Reaktionszeit
<Herbert-51> hat sich aber nix geändert
<Herbert-51> ich sag ja schon nix mehr und warte :-)
<Herbert-51> vieleicht erbarmt sich ja jemand mit mir :-)
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: was gibt denn das aus: php -m | grep mbstring
<Herbert-51> keine ausgabe
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: zeig mal bitte die ausgabe von: ls -laR /etc/php*
<tomreyn> außerdem von: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy; apt-get -V dist-upgrade; dpkg -l '*apache*' '*php*'
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365493/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> huch, willst du die ganzen php-versionen nebeneinander betreiben? 5.5, 5.6, 7.0, 71 ?
<tomreyn> *7.1
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365507/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> nicht wirklich. die neuste version sollte reichen aber ist irgendwie wohl alles drauf gekommen
<stefan___> kennt hier wer den fehler: systemd-sleep faild to connect to non-global ctrl_ifname(nil) error: no such file or directory
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: bitee noch: sudo apt-get -fV install; sudo apt-get -V dist-upgrade
<stefan___> angeblich kommt der fehler wenn man den rechner in den standby modus versetzen will, ich starte aber nur den rechner
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: und den noch: COLUMNS=150 dpkg -l '*apache*' '*php*'
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365530/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> zur zeit hast du auf jeden fall ne wilde mischung aus php versionen da drauf
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365537/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: und das "canonical partner" APT repository hast du doppelt konfiguriert, siehe http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365507/ Zeile 13 ff
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> da kannst du mal eins raus werfen
<tomreyn> am besten das in zeile 45 von /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: dann,. um alles was apache und php ist zu löschen (inklusive konfigurationsdateien - tabula rasa): sudo apt-get purge '*php*' '*apache*'
<tomreyn> und danach fann bitte nochmal die ausgabe von: COLUMNS=150 dpkg -l '*apache*' '*php*'
<tomreyn> *dann
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: schreib bitte "tomreyn:" vor die nächste zeile die du hier schriebst, damit ich's mitbekomme.
<Herbert-51> wieder alles raus ? ich bin froh das das php nun läuft :-(
<nagetier> tomreyn: ^
<tomreyn> danke nagetier 
<tomreyn> Herbert versteht das noch nicht so ganz ;-P
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: wir können auch versuchen es zu reparieren, aber ich denke das dauert länger.
<Herbert-51> ok
<Herbert-51> ein # vor der zeile 45 sollte doch ok sein ?
<tomreyn> zeile 45 wo?
<Herbert-51> oder soll ich sie ganz löschen?
<Herbert-51>  am besten das in zeile 45 von /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomreyn> ach ziele 45 von /etc/apt/sources.list - ja wenn du ein # davor einfügst sollte das reichen
<tomreyn> kannst ja dann nochmal "sudo apt-get update" machen und schauen ob die warnungen noch kommen
<tomreyn> nach der löschorgie hätte ich dann gerne auch nochmal das: sudo ls -laR /etc/php*
<tomreyn> am hilfreichsten ist es beim pastebin wenn du die von dir ausgeführten befehle auch mit kopierst. dann weiß man dass die ausgabe sich auf diesen befehl bezieht.
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365630/  
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> sollte die mysql auch denn noch mit raus vorsichtshalber ?
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: du hast da noch datenbanken drin, brauchst du die noch?
<Herbert-51> nein aber die hatte ich doch angelegt für phpmyadmin
<tomreyn> "sys" und "letodms"
<Herbert-51> sollte erst was werden
<tomreyn> okay wenn du die nicht mehr brauchst dann am besten auch mysql nochmal weg, ja
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get purge \*mysql\*
<Herbert-51> so nun ist alles raus
<tomreyn> das glaube ich wenn ich's sehe :)
<Herbert-51> was willst denn noch sehen?
<tomreyn> COLUMNS=150 dpkg -l '*apache*' '*php*' '*mysql*'; sudo ls -laR /etc/php* /etc/my* /var/lib/mysql*
<tomreyn> das
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365667/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: bitte nochmal, da ist dir was verrutscht
<tomreyn> du kannst auch die software pastebinit nutzen wenn's das einfacher macht
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<le_bot> Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben  pastebinit` direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365687/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: woher kommt die ausgabe in zeile 1?  -laR /etc/php* /etc/my* /var/lib/mysql*
<Herbert-51> oh schitt das gehört noch zu der eingabe im terminal sorry
<tomreyn> kein problem. ;) machst du's einfach nochmal dann?
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365699/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> jetze
<tomreyn> viel besser. okay dann müssen wir aber noch von hand ein bisschen aufräumen
<Herbert-51> ich gebe mein bestes :-)
<tomreyn> hier ganz doll aufpassen dass du nichts abschneidest beim copy + paste
<Herbert-51> ok
<tomreyn> sudo rm -rf /etc/mysql /etc/php /var/lib/mysql*
<Herbert-51> keine ausgabe
<tomreyn> okay und jetzt nochmal: sudo ls -laR /etc/php* /etc/my* /var/lib/mysql*
<tomreyn> und hier: dpkg -l \*mysql\*
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365715/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365718/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> gibt "dpkg -l \*mysql\*" was aus?
<tomreyn> ach das hattest du eben gepostet, sorry
<tomreyn> nehme ich zumindest an
<tomreyn> okay dann ist jetzt wohl alles sauber
<Herbert-51> wenn du das sagst glaub ich das mal :-D
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: ich denke dann kannst du (oder wir, falls du möchtest) ne installation entsprechend dem how-to starten https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-16-04
<le_bot> Title: How To Install and Secure phpMyAdmin on Ubuntu 16.04 | DigitalOcean (at www.digitalocean.com)
<Herbert-51> scheiße gibst das auch in deutsch :-(
<Herbert-51> ich denke mal nicht was
<Herbert-51> sollte ich nicht erst mit apache anfangen ?
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: okay, machen wir eben zusmmen
<nysosym> Hat schon irgendjemand das papirus icon pack für 16.10 gefunden?
<Herbert-51> Danke
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: wart mal eben , ich mach mir schnell nen virtuellen server fertifg damit wir das zusammen durchspielen können. dauert noch ca. 3 minuten
<Herbert-51> ok
<tomreyn> okay verschätzt, leg nochmal 3 drauf ;)
<Herbert-51> ups apache ist ja noch drauf, hatten wir den nicht auch runtergeworfen ?
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: eigentlich schon, doch. wieso denkst du dass er noch drauf istr?
<tomreyn> oh, falls du das meinst, wir haben die konfigurationsdateien des apache httpd nicht aufgeräumt, stimmt
<Herbert-51> ich kann unter meine ip noch die seite von apache öfnen
<tomreyn> huch wie das denn, der ausgabe die du mir gezeigt hast zufolge ist kein paket das 'apache' enthält mehr installiert
<tomreyn> zeig bitte nochmal: sudo dpkg -l \*apache\*
<Herbert-51> das fragst du den richtigen :-(
<sashpta> hey ppq bist du noch da?
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365803/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> mom das kann der cash von firefox sein
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: hast du den webserver irgendwie manuell installiert?
<tomreyn> mach mal auf dem server: sudo netstat -pan --inet | grep :80
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365819/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> hab nur gemacht was ich im netz an beschreibungen gefunden habe
<Herbert-51> :-(
<ppq> sashpta, jo
<tomreyn> okay Hernbert, dann nochmal: echo -e "^D" | nc -vv 127.0.0.1 80
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: ^
<Herbert-51> nc: connect to 127.0.0.1 port 80 (tcp) failed: Connection refused
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: okay. da läuft nichts auf port 80 auf dem system.
<tomreyn> port 80ist der http-port
<tomreyn> keine ahnung von wo dein webbrowser sachen abruft, aber nicht von dort
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: aber zeig bitte nochmal das: sudo ls -laR /etc/apache*
<Herbert-51> nun ist auch weg habe die cucis und den chash geleert
<tomreyn> sehr gut
<Herbert-51> ls: Zugriff auf '/etc/apache*' nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<tomreyn> noch besser
<tomreyn> gut dann mal los: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install apache2 phpmyadmin mysql-server
<tomreyn> mein testsystem hier rödelt leider immer noch, hab's zu lange nciht angehabt und der muss jetzte rst mal updates laden.
<Herbert-51> passwort für mysql root setzen ?
<tomreyn> deine entscheidung. normalerweise sollte man. kannst du aber auch später noch.
<tomreyn> worauf läuft denn das ganze egentlich? ist das system aus dem internet erreichbar?
<oxtobear> huhu
<tomreyn> hi oxto
<Herbert-51> in arbeit, pc ist nicht der schnellste :-(
<Herbert-51> fertig :-)
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> worauf läuft denn das ganze egentlich? ist das system aus dem internet erreichbar?
<Herbert-51> ne wird nur was zum programmieren
<Herbert-51> läuft jetzt alles :-)
<tomreyn> und in eine VM packaen wolltest du es nicht?
<Herbert-51> heee supie
<tomreyn> phpmyadmin läuft auch?
<Herbert-51> ich danke wie verrückt
<tomreyn> gerne. aufräumen hilft doch manchmal sehr
<Herbert-51> ich weiß nicht mal wie ich ne vm einrichte /lach
<Herbert-51> bin doch erst von windows umgestiegen
<tomreyn> installier dir als nächstes projekt mal virtualbox, damit geht das echt einfach
<tomreyn> ist allerdings auch alles grafisch dann
<Herbert-51> habe immer noch xp zu laufen gehabt und wollte da jetzt nicht mehr mit
<tomreyn> urgs. ja das kolingt na ner guten eingeung
<tomreyn> urgs. ja das klingt nach ner guten eingeung
<tomreyn> ach du weißt schon was ich meine ;)
<Herbert-51> ;-)
<Herbert-51> naja und nun bin ich bei mir langsam in ubuntu einzuarbeiten
<Herbert-51> habe nur festgestellt das der pc wohl doch zu alt ist
<tomreyn> ja ubuntu hat inzwischen auch ein paar ansprüche
<Herbert-51> der hängt ab und an schon in firefox bei videos
<Herbert-51> 4 jahre ist wohl eine lange zeit :-(
<tomreyn> kommt auf die hardware an. hab hier nen desktop der insziwchen 6 jahre alt ist. ist lahm, aber noch benutzbar.
<tomreyn> was du noch machen kannst ist nen anderen grafischen desktop zu verwenden
<Herbert-51> was sollte man denn heute min haben an cpu und speicher bzw. grafikkarte
<tomreyn> also statt unity (standard-desktop) xubuntu oder ubuntu-mate oder sogar lubuntu zu nehmen
<tomreyn> hmm ich weiß nicht ob es sowas wie offizielle systemanforderungen gibt. vermutlich schon, kenne ich aber nicht.
<Herbert-51> was empfehlst du ?
<Herbert-51> und kann ich das so einfach umstellen?
<Herbert-51> immer daran denken ich bin neu :-(
<tomreyn> ich würde sagen 4+ GB RAM, SSD(s) oder SSHD(s), und eine intel oder amd CPU in der vollversion, nicht so zusammengestutzte, die möglichst nicht älter als 5 jahre ist.
<oxtobear> windows xp sagt schon alles
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<oxtobear> ein vernuenftiges hardware-update waere gut
<tomreyn> das kannst du einfach mal machen, und dann hast du beim nächsten login eine auswahloption ob du unity oder xubuntu starten möchtest
<tomreyn> das gibt's auch mit
<Herbert-51> kann ich mir anzeigen lassen was hier im rechner genau drin ist?
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: ja, per "sudo hwinfo" oder "sudo lshw"
<tomreyn> "dmidecode" geht auch, ist aber technischer
<k1l> Herbert-51: sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> oh und bei sonem alten rechner braucht man auch noch ne grafikkarte auf jeden fall, ja
<Herbert-51> installiere gerade den desktop
<tomreyn> zweites temrinalfenster auf und los ;)
<Herbert-51> stimmt vergesse das immer das es hier ja geht :-)
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365916/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> hmm noch ein athlon. die sind schon ziemlich alt
<Herbert-51> :-( aber unter xp lief er noch ganz gut :-)
<Herbert-51> zu mindestens für meine zwecke
<Herbert-51> spiele ja nicht wirklich
<k1l> der ist aber deutlich älter als 4 jahre
<Herbert-51> nich wirklich könnten auch 5 sein
<Herbert-51> aber so grobe richtung
<tomreyn> hier mal im vergleich deine cpu mit einer aktuellen oberen mittelklasse: http://cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp%5B%5D=88&cmp%5B%5D=2570
<le_bot> Title: PassMark - CPU Performance Comparison (at cpubenchmark.net)
<Herbert-51> außer der festplatte kann ich wohl nicht mehr viel davon gebrauchen was?
<tomreyn> na ja auch nicht aktuell, aber aktueller
<tomreyn> die festplatte solltest du auch nur noch als zusatzplatte nutzen. sttat dessen besser alles auf ssd's oder wenigstens sshds
<tomreyn> wenn die festplatte(n) so alt ist / sind haben die auch ihre lebensdauer überschritten.
<Herbert-51> also komplett neu :-(
<Herbert-51> ich werd mal drüber nachdenken ob zu weihnachten was neues drin ist :-(
<oxtobear> nein, tastatur kannste behalten
<Herbert-51> lach
<Herbert-51> ist ja schonmal was den der monitor gibt auch langsam seinen geist auf
<oxtobear> oder du suchst dir einen guten gebrauchten
<oxtobear> es muss ja kein gaming-pc sein
<Herbert-51> und der ist echt schon alt :-)
<Herbert-51> bei gebrauchten bin ich immer skeptisch. da weißt nicht was du bekommst
<_moep_> 2/w 24
<oxtobear> wie viel geld waere denn drin?
<Herbert-51> wenn ich später den rechner wechsele, kann ich dann den kompletten persönlichen ordner überspielen?
<jokrebel> könnte man die Offtopic-Hardware-Gespräche bitte nach nebenan bǘerfrachten? Danke
<jokrebel> verfrachten
<Herbert-51> ich bin da im moment total überfragt habe bis jetzt immer office rechner genommen so bis 250
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Chekenda> Hallo
<_moep_> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-23
<WlanMann> Hallo, möchte gerne das Power Management für meine WLAN-Karte dauerhaft abschalten
<jokrebel> soll manchmal hilfreich sein
<WlanMann> wie geht das?
<jokrebel> vielleicht hier zu finden? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1844722
<le_bot> Title: [SOLVED] disable wireless powersave permanently (at ubuntuforums.org)
<jokrebel> wobei ... is von 2011. Könnt gut sein, dass man das mit aktuellem Ubuntu inzwischen anders regeln muss
<tomreyn> in der regel gibt es dafür treiberspezifische optionen die man beim laden des moduls setzen kann
<tomreyn> (auch 2011 schon)
<tomreyn> ob powerd noch aktuell ist weiß ich auch nicht.
<WlanMann> Wie deaktiviere ich den Modus meiner WLAN-Karte?
<WlanMann> *den N-Modus meine ich
<jokrebel> am einfachsten, in dem Du dem Router sagst, er soll nur b+g nutzen
<jokrebel> ansonsten ist es (wie der Powersave-Modus) Hardwareabhängig
<WlanMann> Ich kann am Router leider nichts ändern. Kann man das den anders regeln?
<_moep_> wozu das ganze eigentlich?
<WlanMann> Da das Wlan immer wieder abricht und dann nicht wieder funktioniert.
<jokrebel> WlanMann: Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt hängt das von Deiner verwendeten Hardware (WLAN-Karte) ab. Ließt Du auch, was man Dir schreibt? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/223881
<le_bot> Title: Question #223881 : Questions : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<_moep_> das liegt dann eher nicht am N Modus
<WlanMann> Woran kann es liegen?
<WlanMann> Am Power Man.agment liegt es auch nicht
<_moep_> empfang?
<WlanMann> Am Empfang auch nicht
<WlanMann> Funktioniert auch nicht wenn ich direkt vor dem Router stehe.
 * jokrebel fragt nicht nochmal (indirekt) nach der Hardware, von der die Rede ist...
<_moep_> firmware installiert?
<WlanMann> Intel WiFi 5100
<jokrebel> ...ooO( so weit warn wir doch schon mal... )
<RedNifre> Hi. Wenn ich auf einem Ubuntu server eine app habe die nur http kann und ich ein letsencrypt zertifikat habe, wie benutze ich dann am besten https? Auf OpenBSD hatte ich mal relayd als reverse proxy verwendet, was empfiehlt sich fuer Ubuntu?
<Frickelpit> lokal ein nginx, der als reverse proxy dient z.B.
<uniCAT> hi, wie kann ich den hintergrund einfarbig einstellen? (mate) kennt sich jemand mit mate aus? zufällig?
<uniCAT> jokrebel, das mit debian war ein reinfall. zu wenig kenntnissse. schade.
<sash_> uniCAT: Einfach n einfarbiges Bild nehmen?
<uniCAT> sash_, ups. wirklich?
<sash_> uniCAT: Was spricht dagegen?
<uniCAT> ist für mich janz was neues. eigentlich war ich daran gewöhnt, dass ich eben auf bild verzichtet hab, und die leere fläche mit farbe belegt habe.
<uniCAT> hab was neues dazu gelernt
<uniCAT> thx sash_ 
<sash_> Hehe, bitte.
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Ich greife hier mit 16.04 mate auf einen Samba Server zu. Wenn ich mit Nautilus dateien auf den Server verschiebe, funktioniert alles. Wenn ich selbiges mit Krusader mache, überschreibt Krusader das Erstellungs-/Änderungsdatum der Dateien. Weiß jemand, woran das liegt?
<uniCAT> ich habe jetzt mein Erscheinungsbild verändert auf black mate, dadurch sehe ich im hexchat fenster nicht mal die hälfte.. help me:) who can
<fford> Was ist schwer daran das Theme wieder umzustellen?
<uniCAT> es gefällt mir 
<uniCAT> also eigentlich möchte ich nur die farbe der schrift in Eingabezeile verändern
<uniCAT> bin in einstellungen
<pkzip> gpg> adduid
<pkzip> Hierzu wird der geheime Schlüssel benötigt.
<pkzip> und wieso fragt er mich nicht danach?
<frostschutz> dann wärs ja nicht mehr geheim
<pkzip> gpg: Entschlüsselung mit Public-Key-Verfahren fehlgeschlagen: Verarbeitung wurde abgebrochen
<pkzip> gpg: Entschlüsselung fehlgeschlagen: Kein geheimer Schlüssel
<pkzip> was is da los?
<pkzip> ich hab doch einen erzeugt
<jokrebel> und auch dort abgelegt wo er gesucht wird?
<pkzip> in ~/.gpg wurde er gelegt
<pkzip> äh
<pkzip> .gnupg
<pkzip> da ist der secring drin
<fford> Wird der geheime Schlüssel denn mit gpg selber aufgelistet?
<uniCAT> fford, geändert! es funzt!!!
<pkzip> fford, wie lass ich mir das anzeigen?
<pkzip> --list-keys?
<pkzip> da steht nur was von pubring
<fford> gpg -K oder --list-secret-keys, mit gpg --help bekommst Du eine Übersicht
<pkzip> ja, secring ist dabei
<fford> $ gpg --edit-key ${Schlüssel oder Name}, dann bei: "Befehl> adduid", und das geht nicht?
<pkzip> doch
<pkzip> in enigmail kann ich eine empfangene mail nicht entschlüsseln
<pkzip> "fehlende passphrase. entschlüsselung fehlgeschlagen. kein geheimer schlüssel"
<fford> Wird sicher nur eine Einstellungsache bei Enigmail sein, kenne ich aber nicht.
<pkzip> kagge 
<passt> wie kann ich in virtualbox eine neue virtuelle festplatte erzeugen?
<passt> im manager für virtuelle medien finde ich nicht die funktion zum erstellen neuer medien.
<passt> habe es gefunden: in den massenspeicher einstellungen einer vm kann eine neue festplatte hinzugefügt werden.
<nysobuntu> Hi hat irgendjemand eine AMD 8770M unter 16.10 zum laufen gebracht?
<jokrebel> Du hoffst jetzt tatsächlich, dass einer der 136 anderen Anwesenden ja sagt ... und dann auch noch unter 5 Minuten .... oO
<jokrebel> ..ooO( vielleicht hätt ich doch ein schnelles "bestimmt!" posten sollen )
<jokrebel> Du hoffst jetzt tatsächlich, dass einer der 136 anderen Anwesenden ja sagt ... und dann auch noch unter 5 Minuten .... oO
<jokrebel> nysobuntu: Schilder besser Dein Problem beim Versuch der inbetriebnahme
<nysobuntu> Das Problem ist, dass mir keine Treiber angeboten wird
<nysobuntu> in "Additional Drivers"
<jokrebel> ich denke, das ist bei AMD eher normal. Da gibt es, soweit ich weiß, keine proprietären Treiber.
<jokrebel> das Wiki kennst Du schon? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/
<le_bot> Title: AMD › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> nysobuntu: den fglrx gibts nicht mehr. bei amd gibts jetzt den freien radeon, oder den kerneltreiber amd_gpu wenn deine karte neu genug ist
<k1l_> und wenn sie neu genug wäre, dann würde der kernel automatisch amd_gpu nehmen. und dann kannste dir von der seite noch das amd_gpu-pro ziehen. 
<nysobuntu> Danke :)
<nysobuntu> kann ich irgendwo gucken welchen grafiktreiber er aktuell nutzt?
<k1l_> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<nysobuntu> danke, bester Mann! :)
<nysobuntu> wie es aussieht ist "radeon" schon installiert, mal gucken wie ich ihn zwinge ihn zu nutzen ^
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> radeon ist das, was dir das bild auf den bildschirm malt. 
<nysobuntu> nein?
<k1l_> was ist denn dein problem?
<nysobuntu> naja er nutzt im moment nur die GPU der CPU von Intel...
<nysobuntu> ich hätte gern aber etwas von meiner dedizierten Grafikkarte ^
<k1l_> ach das ist auch noch eine hybridkarte?
<nysobuntu> naja es sind zwei im Notebook, die Intel GPU für low power und die dedizierte AMD für mehr Power
<nysobuntu> aber das ist doch Heute fast normal!?
<k1l_> mach mal ein lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999   und zeig die url hier
<nysobuntu> http://termbin.com/t9nm
<k1l_> da gibts wohl nix mehr von amd weil zu alt? mit radeon soll das wohl mit vgaswitcheroo gehen
<nysobuntu> naja das Notebook wird jetzt 2 Jahre alt, aber das ist ja Heutzugtage schon alt XD
<nysobuntu> aber danke, ich teste mal vgaswitcheroo :)
<k1l_> ich bin kein vga mann. kannst selber bei amd mal gucken ob die karte noch im support ist.
<nysobuntu> naja ich hab wohl gelesen, dass AMD Linux im Moment so gut wie gar nicht supported...
<mrkramps> nysobuntu, das ist quatsch
<k1l_> amd hat endlich den kack closed source binary kack (fglrx) in die tonne gekloppt und hilft jetzt im kernel mit für treiber. radeon gabs vorher schon und jetzt noch den besseren "amd_gpu" für neue karten. zusätzlich gibts dann halt noch das amd_gpu-pro addon direkt von amd. 
<k1l_> d.h. gerade fallen amd user ins tal der tränen der umstellung. aber danach wird das sicher besser sein, weil eben viel mehr (hobby)entwickler helfen können am kernel treiber als nur die wenigen beim hersteller, die das closed source sehen dürfen
<nysobuntu> ok, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden... schande ^
<nysobuntu> joa hätt ich mal doch nen notebook mit nvidia gpu genommen -.-
<k1l_> vor 2 jahren wusste man das noch nicht.
<mrkramps> nysobuntu, was genau ist denn jetzt dein problem?
<k1l_> aber, auch radeon profitiert gerade sehr von amd.
<nysobuntu> also hab ich jetzt arschkarte was 3d beschleunigung angeht?
<k1l_> nysobuntu: swtich halt auf die amd karte
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/
<le_bot> Title: Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/switcheroo/
<le_bot> Title: switcheroo › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nysobuntu> ok hmmm, muss ich jetzt ernsthaft jedesmal im terminal die grafikkarte jeweils ein / aus / umschalten?
<mrkramps> nysobuntu, du startest halt nur anwendungen mit der radeon, die tatsächlich auch 3d-leistung brauchen
<mrkramps> das ist auf einem laptop kein nachteil
<nysobuntu> sudo echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 
<nysobuntu> bash: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: Permission denied
<nysobuntu> wtf?
<mrkramps> nysobuntu, "sudo echo" funktioniert nicht
<k1l_> das get nicht, weil das sudo nicht über die pipe kommt.
<k1l_> echo bla | sudo tee ....
<mrkramps> entweder $ echo DDIS | sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<mrkramps> oder so, wie im wiki-artikel erklärt mit einem "sudo -i"
<nysobuntu> Danke euch, sry für meine Mühseeligkeit ^
<mrkramps> shit, PRIME hab ich dem gar nicht verlinkt
<nysobuntu> läuft, grafikkarte gewechselt, neu eingeloggt, systemcrash, neustart wieder integrierte Grafik, richtig nice X
<nysobuntu> So wird das nix mit der Linux Weltmacht im Desktopsegment ^
<mrkramps> funktioniert das denn zumindest anwendungsspezifisch? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME/
<le_bot> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nysobuntu> scheint so, aber im moment will er nichtmal steam starten, weder normal, noch mit DRI Befehl
<nysobuntu> glx grep wird aber getrennt in der Ausgabe
<Herbert-51> moin moin alle
<Herbert-51> wenn ich ein programm runterlade nicht über das software center. wo packe ich das hin beim entpacken ?
<k1l_> in dein home.
<k1l_> oder wenn es ein mehrbenutzersystem ist, dann nach /opt. also wenn es mehrere leute nutzen wollen
<Herbert-51> und dann kann ich es von dort aus auch starten?
<k1l_> ja
<Herbert-51> ok
<Herbert-51> danke
<k1l_> wenn du es nach ~/bin packst, dann kommt es auch automatisch in den PATZ
<k1l_> *PATH
<Herbert-51> und was ist die startdatei dort? gibts da bestimte endungen?
<k1l_> kommt drauf an, was du da für ein programm hast
<Herbert-51> habe mir kompozer runtergeladen und wollte mir das mal anschauen bekomme es aber nicht auf
<Herbert-51> ist als gepackte datei gekommen
<k1l_> kompozer? ist das nicht das programm, was seit 2010 tot ist?
<Herbert-51> muss ich das noch installieren?
<Herbert-51> ups :-(
<k1l_> latest news: 2010. aus ubuntu und debian ist es auch rausgeflogen
<k1l_> sprich: lösch den kram direkt
<Herbert-51> hatte eine alternatieve zu dreamweaver gesucht
<Herbert-51> ok Danke, denn werd ich mal weitersuchen :-(
<nagetier> Herbert-51: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webentwicklung/ - fand ich auf die schnelle
<le_bot> Title: Webentwicklung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webeditoren/
<le_bot> Title: Webeditoren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sashpta_> heyo kann mir jemand vllt mit meinem vpn helfen? :
<k1l_> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<sashpta_> oke^^ ich hab ubuntu 16.04 und nordvpn, ich habe die VPN Verbindung so hergestellt, wie es in dem Tutorial von NordVPN erklärt wird, allerdings zeigt google und manche (nicht alle) anderen Seiten immer noch meinen richtigen Ort an :/
<mrkramps> sashpta_, browser cache? cookies?
<sashpta_> hab ich geleert, habs auch auf nem Live Usb ausprobiert und hatte das selbe Problem :/
<eaglepsyx> https://webdesign.online-arts.de/
<le_bot> Title: Startseite - Online Arts Webdesign (at webdesign.online-arts.de)
<eaglepsyx> ahh, das macht der "le_bot" :-D
<sashpta_> ich hab ubuntu 16.04 und nordvpn, ich habe die VPN Verbindung so hergestellt, wie es in dem Tutorial von NordVPN erklärt wird, allerdings zeigt google und manche (nicht alle) anderen Seiten immer noch meinen richtigen Ort und meine "echte" IP an :/
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-16
<antarez__> huhu
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-17
<MadPsymon> Morgen zusammen,
<MadPsymon> Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich nutze meinen Laptop zu Hause mit Portreplikator und einem zweiten Monitor. Kann ich conky so konfigurieren, dass es automatisch auf den zweiten Monitor angezeigt wird, wenn ich den Laptop angedockt habe und im mobilen Betrieb wieder auf dem internen Display angezeigt wird?
<dadrc> MadPsymon: da kann man bestimmt was basteln, jo
<dadrc> entweder du guckst beim starten von conky, ob du zwei monitore hast und lädst eine andere config oder du machst das in der config selber, das sollte auch irgendwie gehen
<dadrc> weiß ich aber nicht genau wie
<MadPsymon> okay dann wühl ich mal in der config ;)
<dadrc> Kleines Skript bauen, dass dir ausgibt, ob der zweite Monitor da ist, wenn ja, entsprechend andere Koordinaten angeben
<nagetier> Glaube auch dass conky allein das nicht schafft
<MultiStorm> Servus
<MultiStorm> Ich habe eine Frage ich muss 2 systemvariablen setzen unter anderem die JAVA_HOME und ANT_HOME ich habe bereits den Artikel: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable/ gelersen, werde aber aus diesem nicht so richtig schlau, wie setzen ich am besten diese beiden Varibalen?
<le_bot> Title: Umgebungsvariable › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an
<Placebo> alfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-l
<Placebo> sdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfj
<Placebo> dhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjh
<Placebo> gkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkj
<Placebo> a-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yf
<Placebo> dhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,h
<Placebo> gfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsd
<Placebo> ödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhg
<Placebo> ök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfh
<Placebo> gsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfh
<Placebo> dfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgsk
<DaVu> hmm
<Placebo> dfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkvvalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkvvalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhg
<Placebo> klsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkvvalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkvvalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgksh
<Placebo> gksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkvvalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhgsdjfhgksdfjhgkfjdsgskdfhgkjfdhgkfhgkjdhfgsfjdgsdsdhgösdkfgsgfgghsdhggdhjgshjdhghgsdhgdlghhfsdfhdkjghgksggfkjsghsgfdhsghldgfjkalfdjaödkgva-lsdkfhgök<yfdhgöadfhgsfd,hgfhgskdfhgkfjsdhgklsjdhfgkshgksdfgksfjdhg
<DaVu> koegs: da hat dir der bot nen strich durch die Rechnung gemacht :D
<koegs> joah, kommt vor, wenn man es nicht richtig macht und nur mit halbem auge hinguckt
<DaVu> jetzt wirds ja gehen ;) +1
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Hier steht ein Rechner, der einen Front USB3.0 Hub und zweiUSB3.0 Anschlüsse auf der Rückseite hat. Das gute Stück läuft mit 16.04. Wenn bei Systemstart etwas an der rückwärtige USBs angeschlossen ist dann ist der FrontUSB 'tot'. Wenn hinten nichts angeschlossen ist, dann geht der FrontUSB bestens. Hat jemand ne Ahnung was das sein könnte?
<dadrc> Hast du mal die Kabel überprüft? Klingt spontan so, als wären die gleichen Ports hinten und vorne angeschlossen
<dadrc> Sollte zwar eigentlich nicht so einfach möglich sein, aber wer weiß
<Lengsdorfer> die hinteren ports sind auf dem Mainboard drauf
<Lengsdorfer> da kann man nix kabeln
<k1l> kommt drauf an wie das inntern auf dem board verschaltet ist. wäre nicht das erste mal
<dadrc> na, zumindest vorne muss irgendwie verkabelt sein
<Lengsdorfer> der vordere 'hub' ist mit sonem kabel am mainboard angeschlossen
<dadrc> guck mal, ob du noch einen weiteren usb-header frei hast
<dadrc> wenn ja, steck mal um
<Lengsdorfer> habich schon. das ding steckt im einzigen möglichen, bzw. passenden, Anschluß
<Lengsdorfer> ach ja, wenn das ding mit nix hinten drin gestartet wurde, dann funktioniert alles, also auch die hinteren Anschlüsse bestens. Es darf nur nix bei Systemstart hinten drin stecken.
<dadrc> Lengsdorfer: was sagt lsusb?
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Weiß zufällig jemand, ob man dem file-roller auch rar (- eventuell auch 7z -) support geben kann?
<Frickelpit> unrar und p7-zip installieren (zweiteres Paket aus dem Gedächtnis, evtl. hats einen anderen Namen)
<k1l> Anticom: der fileroller ist nur ein frontend. du musst nur die unrar etc pakete installieren
<Anticom> k1l: d.h. wenn ich 7z* installier kann er das automatisch?
<Anticom> bzw für rar dann das dementsprechende paket
<k1l> !packprogramme
<le_bot> Informationen zu Packprogramme finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme
<k1l> Anticom: ja, siehe link vom bot
<Anticom> k1l: darum ging es mir ja nicht
<Anticom> hätte ja auch sein können, dass file-roller nicht mitbekommt, wenn neue formate unterstützt werden durch libs / clis
<Anticom> Hab nicht in die Sourcen geschaut :')
<Anticom> k1l: weißt du zufällig, ob p7zip-rar auch entpacken kann? habs installiert und der fileroller bleibt immernoch leer beim öffnen eines .rar
<k1l> Anticom: installiere halt das unrar paket
<Anticom> unrar hats gebracht
<Anticom> danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-18
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> ich will in einem directory den letzten Zugriff ermitteln. Das dir kann recht gross und verschachtelt sein, d.h. find wird wohl teuer. Was hab ich für alternativen? notify?
<LetoThe2nd> wenns in der vergangenheit liegt, wohl primär find. für laufendes, inotify.
<stevieh> yep
<LetoThe2nd> wenns sehr dateisystemspezifisch sein darf kann man unter umständen zugunsten der performance was mit entsprechenden debugeingriffen tricksen, aber dann wirds echt hackish
<stevieh> naja, die zugriffe erfolgen immer remote und bis jetzt hab ich ftp, ssh und samba logs ausgewertet, aber auch das wird teuer, wenn die logs länger werden. Ok, da könnte ich auch einen notify mechanismus aufsetzen, aber ey...
<LetoThe2nd> gehts jetzt um vergangenheitsanalyse oder zukünftiges?
<LetoThe2nd> weil wenn zukünftiges, inotify und gut
<stevieh> naja, aus robustheitsgründen möchte ich beides haben. d.h. ich werde beim systemstart find nehmen und ab dann nen deamon gegen inotify laufen lassen.
<LetoThe2nd> kay
<LetoThe2nd> kommt halt drauf an ob das jetzt ne einmalige sache ist oder was das du oft brauchst und viel rechenzeit kostet. dann würde sichs uU rentieren ein entsprechendes spezialtool zu schreiben
<stevieh> was meinst du mit spezialtool?
<stevieh> beim boot ein find tut nicht weh... und hinterher kostet inotify nicht viel
<LetoThe2nd> na ich weiss nicht wie gut find cached bzw. direkt über directories iteriert. wenn das also was ist was echt oft läuft und lange dauert, kann man selber nen directory walker schreiben der wirklich nur auf die timestamps schaut
<stevieh> ahso. Ne, ich denke das müsste mit find ok sein.
<LetoThe2nd> :-)
<stevieh> hmm... ist inotify mittlerweile "standard"? Ich seh gar nicht, dass die Platte mit inotify gemounted ist...
<LetoThe2nd> sollte AFAIK ohne weiteres tun.
<stevieh> mal testen.
<stevieh> kewl
<stevieh> uff... wenn ich da was in ein überwachtes dir rein kopiere, hat mich das Teil mit modify events voll... 
<DaVu> Guten Morgen. Kann mir vielleicht mal jemand auf die Sprünge bzgl. handelsüblichen DVDs helfen? So wie ich es bisher verstanden habe, ist das Dateisystem entweder ISO9660 oder UDF auf solchen DVDs. Gibt es unter Ubuntu ein Tool welches checkt welches Dateisystem auf der DVD vorliegt?
<nagetier> DaVu: Das könnte dmesg ausgeben
<nagetier> muss aber nicht, bin mir nicht sicher
<stevieh> dmesg sagt das ziemlich sicher, aber das wird sicher auch besser gehen
<nagetier> ansonsten file?
<nagetier> (auf dem mountpunkt)
<nagetier> n
<sdx23> DaVu: blkid
<DaVu> nagetier: stevieh sdx23 vielen dank...ich schau es mir an
<xpkill24> weis jemand wie panel nach unten bekommt 
<DaVu> Du meinst das unity panel an der Seite?
<xpkill24> langs panel 
<xpkill24> oder taskleiste 
<xpkill24> gibst da support 
<DaVu> es gibt für alles, was Ubuntu betrifft, Support. Wenn du uns genau sagst, was es ist und was du möchtest, helfen wir dir
<k1l> xpkill24: welches ubuntu genau? welcher desktop?
<xpkill24> okay ich erklar alles genau 
<DaVu> Ein Screenshot würde reichen ;)
<xpkill24> wo soll paste bin 
<k1l> für bilder imgur.com
<moveax> picpaste.de ist ohne account vll einfacher
<k1l> für fehlermeldungen paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l> imgur braucht auch keinen account
<DaVu> ^^
<moveax> TIL
<moveax> :)
<xpkill24> panel kennt oder die nach unten machen also nicht oben am desktop taskleiste 
<DaVu> welches Ubuntu?
<DaVu> welcher Desktop?
<k1l> k1l> xpkill24: welches ubuntu genau? welcher desktop?
<DaVu> Unity, KDE...?
<xpkill24> warte sag dir genau 
<k1l> xpkill24: einfache frage, einfache antwort.  wenn du nicht antwortest dann kann dir auch keiner hefen
<DaVu> wir warten schon ne ganze Weile :D
<ghostcube> das is kein kde 
<ghostcube> :D das is sicher 
<k1l> "lsb_release -sd" sagt dir genau welche ubuntu version
<DaVu> Ich gebe auch eher von einem Mint aus ;)
<xpkill24> xfce 
<DaVu> ok, bei xfce bin ich raus. Das weiß ich nicht
<xpkill24> Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<ghostcube> das sollte man einfach per maus nach unten ziehen können
<ghostcube> oder rechtsklick auf die leiste  >> lesite einrichten Position >> unten
<xpkill24> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<xpkill24> leisten einstellung wagrecht odedr senkrecht dock unten war auch gut weiss was mein 
<xpkill24> wo kann uben uben uben 
<xpkill24> .-9
<k1l> kannst du dich mal in normalem deutsch ausdrücken? ich verstehe kein wort. wenn deutsch nicht deine muttersprache ist, hat ubuntu auch andere irc kanäle mit anderen sprachen
<xpkill24> leisten einstellungen unten kannst lesen 
<xpkill24> tipp fehler weil schnell druck 
<xpkill24> hab helfer forum 
<DaVu> Du hattest auch Helfer hier
<xpkill24> kann sein aber erst probier selber dann ihr so machs ich 
<DaVu> Ahja, gut zu wissen. 
<deem> er reden ein bisschen wie yoda, oder?
<DaVu> jupp
<xpkill24> genau jetzt reden wir von krieg der sterne  und mercedes in singelfingen 
<xpkill24> egal kennst das doch shell unten wo symbole hast kann das einrichten 
<DaVu> Bitte...du sagtest gerade, dass du es zuerst selbst probierst und dann, wenn das nicht klappt uns fragst
<DaVu> Dagegen ist nichts zu sagen. Nur probiere es dann auch selbst und wenn du uns fragst, dann befolge auch das, was wir dir sagen
<DaVu> Du verschwendest sonst unsere Zeit
<xpkill24> egal lass hat kein wert 
<DaVu> Das sehen wir ebenso ;)
<xpkill24> wennn lust laune hast mir das richtig zu erklaren ohne die zeit verschwenden . dann sags mir mal bescheid 
<DaVu> es steht oben schon
<xpkill24> mach so verbeliben wir so 
<DaVu> wie gesagt....es steht schon oben
<xpkill24> habe probiert 
<xpkill24> wenn update geht dann 
<xpkill24> was wurd du machen also newbien 
<DaVu> Das hier lesen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Panel/
<le_bot> Title: Xfce Panel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> Um die Menüleiste einzurichten, führt man einen Rechtsklick rechte Maustaste auf die gewünschte Leiste aus und wählt den Menüpunkt "Leiste einrichten".
<DaVu> Folgende Optionen sind in der Leisten-Verwaltung einstellbar:
<DaVu> Anzeige (Größe, Position (links, rechts, oben oder unten; vorher Leiste entsperren), Breite usw.)
<DaVu> und genau das steht oben schon
<DaVu> also sag nicht, dass du das schon probiert hast
<DaVu> Das hast du nämlich nicht
<xpkill24> danke dir trotz allen 
<DaVu> bitte keine PMs an mich
<DaVu> Ich werde sie nicht beantworten
<xpkill24> okay stor dich das 
<DaVu> ja
<DaVu> Du kannst alle Fragen hier im öffentlichen Channel stellen. Bei PM immer erst nach Erlaubnis fragen
<xpkill24> okay sorry wusst nicht 
<xpkill24> wenn sein passwd fur login anderen mochte wie geht das 
<xpkill24> Changing password for xubuntu.
<DaVu> Einstellungen->Benutzer-> <dein Username> 
<DaVu> dort sollte es die Möglichkeit geben dein Passwort zu ändern
<xpkill24> benutzer ist nicht vorhanden 
<DaVu> Dann bestimmt was ähnliches
<DaVu> Du hast auch oben rechts im Einstellungsfenster eine Suchmaske, die du benutzen kannst
<DaVu> siehe: https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/43/15/Einstellungsmanager_1.png
<xpkill24> habe Benutzer foto
<xpkill24> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<xpkill24> passwd: password unchanged
<xpkill24> passwd: password updated successfully so geht auch 
<xpkill24> wenn updaten will upgrade was ist befehlst kette im terminal 
<xpkill24> das ist brutal das rastel jetzt oder 
<ghostcube> wie wärs denn wenn du dir mal grundlagen durchliest? wie das normale anwender so tun. wir sind hier keine wikipedia selbsthilfegruppe
<ghostcube> und kein google frontend
<goerkel> moin
<goerkel> ist hier jemand im channel der obs nutzt zum streamen?
<dmant> :)
<dmant> hi all, hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit asteriks oder hat einen am laufen?
<dmant> jaja, metafrage bla blubb, ich schreibe jetzt nicht tausende zeilen und dann kennt sich keiner mit aus. Danke
<dmant> fu
<Administrartur> Hallo kann mir jemand hierbei helfen? https://pastebin.com/SeL89wSP
<le_bot> Title: hi und danke für die zeit kurzversion - linux vm bei strato läuft -> - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> daumen hoch für die nächste spamschleuder \o/
<koegs> und hier die Lösung https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nohup/
<le_bot> Title: nohup › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> Alternativ screen/tmux nutzen
<Administrartur> geil danke
<xpkill24>  nohup › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xpkill24> www.schaulinksnachoben.de
<xpkill24> Server not found
<xpkill24> Traceback (most recent call last):
<xpkill24>   File "/usr/share/gufw/gufw/gufw.py", line 21, in <module>
<xpkill24>     from view.gufw  import Gufw
<xpkill24>   File "/usr/share/gufw/gufw/view/gufw.py", line 19, in <module>
<xpkill24>     import gi
<xpkill24> (¯`·.¸¸.->PARTY<-.¸¸.·´¯) (¯`·.¸¸.->PARTY<-.¸¸.·´¯) (¯`·.¸¸.->PARTY<-.¸¸.·´¯) (¯`·.¸¸.->PARTY<-.¸¸.·´¯)
<jokrebel> xpkill24: lass so etwas bitte
<jokrebel> oh man. wie kann ich mir jetzt per ssh -X durch die hintertür die eingebaute VNC Freigabe selbst öffnen, wenn mein Gegenüber nicht mehr weis "über welches Icon der da klicken muss und irgendwo nen Haken setzen" *seufz*
<koegs> ihn teamviewer nutzen lassen \o/
<ghostcube> :D
<jokrebel> andere Vorschläge? (das wär wohl eine weitere Stunde Telefonsession bis das läuft) Da fahr ich ja schnell noch kurz hin, hab aber echt kein Bock mehr
<Frickelpit> Wieso VNC, wenn du per SSH drauf kommst?
<ghostcube> ja so ganz raff ichs auch niot
<koegs> und wenn er per ssh draufkommt kann er sich ja selber vnc starten und tunneln
<ghostcube> jokrebel: sag uns doch mal was du vorhast und dann können wir dir helfen :D
<ghostcube> *scnr*
<jokrebel> anders gefragt. Wie heißt das GUI Programm welches bei 14.04 mitgeliefert ist, wo man per Haken setzen den Desktop für VNC Zugriff mit Passwort frei gibt
<ghostcube> x11vnc?
<koegs> vino?
<koegs> http://blog.edgoad.com/2014/12/enabling-vnc-in-ubuntu-1404-trusty-tahr.html
<le_bot> Title: My Stuff: Enabling VNC in Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) (at blog.edgoad.com)
<ghostcube> in vino veritas? 
<ghostcube> aber is gut zu wissen, kannt ich gar nicht
<jokrebel> ich bin per SSh verbunden. Vor langer Zeit hatte ich $Rentner mal erklärt wie und wo er den Haken setzen muss, damit ich ihm "von der Ferne über die Schulter schaun kann" was über das mitgelieferte "freigabe der Arbeitsfläche" bereits erfolgreich benutzt wurde
<jokrebel> vino! das könnt es sein,
<Flyke> Guten Abend Ubuntu-users. Bin ich hier richtig, wenn ich als kompletter Anfänger bei dem Versuch Daten von meiner unansprechbaren NAS zu bekommen, nach Hilfe suche ?
<DaVu> bedingt
<DaVu> Was heißt "unansprechbar"?
<DaVu> kennst du die IP von deiner NAS?
<Frickelpit> keine Sprachsteuerung :)
<Flyke> Folgendes Szenario: hab einen PC mit Ubuntu aufgesetzt und die NAS-HDD dort angeschlossen
<Flyke> also direkt an den SATA Port
<Frickelpit> Warum?
<Flyke> naja die NAS war über PING nicht mehr erreichbar (LaCIE cloudbox)
<DaVu> oh oh oh
<Flyke> factory RESET mehrmals versucht, ohne Erfolg
<DaVu> Die Platte wieder sofort zurück ins NAS
<DaVu> Ich hoffe du hast da kein RAID laufen
<Flyke> das ist ein single-HDD system, wenn Du das meinst?
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> sehe es auch gerade
<DaVu> immer wenn ich NAS lese, dann gehe ich von mindestens 2 Platten aus....deswegen ;)
<DaVu> ok, also es kommt halt drauf an, was für ein Filesystem auf der Platte ist
<Flyke> habe irgendwo gelesen, ext3
<DaVu> Dann sollte das laufen
<DaVu> Hast du die Platte noch am SATA?
<Flyke> ja
<Flyke> in diesem System hier :-)
<DaVu> sehr gut
<DaVu> bitte mal die Kommandozeile öffnen
<Flyke> bin aber kompletter Neuling in Linux im besonderen und Ubuntu im Speziellen :-)
<Flyke> ctrl+alt+T ?
<DaVu> und dann folgendes eingeben: mount | nc termbin.bom 9999
<DaVu> ja, CTRL
<DaVu> +ALT+T 
<DaVu> ist korrekt
<Flyke> noch etwas vorweg
<Flyke> ich hatte in meiner Verzweiflung eine Anleitung gefunden, in welcher das mounting beschrieben wurde
<DaVu> gib bitte den Befehl ein
<DaVu> Ich möchte wissen, was und ob was zusätzlich gemountet wurde
<Flyke> ok
<DaVu> Dieser Befehl gibt dir eine URL zurück
<DaVu> diese kann ich ansurfen und dann sehen, was los it
<DaVu> *ist
<DaVu> du musst diese URL natürlich hier posten :D
<Flyke> das terminalfenster meldet nichts
<Flyke> geht einfach in die nächste Zeile
<DaVu> es kommt keine URL?
<Flyke> nein
<Flyke> nur der kpl. Prompt 
<DaVu> sudo apt install pastebinit
<DaVu> moment
<DaVu> falsch
<DaVu> welches Ubuntu nutzt du?
<Flyke> wird gerade installiert
<DaVu> ok, nicht schlimm
<Flyke> 16.04 glaube ich
<DaVu> wenn das fertig ist
<DaVu> cat /etc/lsb-release | pastebinit
<Flyke> habe den termbin noch einmal eingegeben, er hat eine kleine Weile etwas getan, dann wieder der Prompt
<Flyke> mit sudo probieren ?
<DaVu> nein
<DaVu> cat /etc/lsb-release | pastebinit
<DaVu> das versuchen
<Flyke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767789/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> ok, cool
<DaVu> nun
<DaVu> mount | pastebinit
<Flyke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767792/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> ok, sieht nicht so aus als wäre da was gemountet
<Flyke> hm
<Flyke> :-/
<DaVu> Wenn da irgendwas am internen Sata hängen würde, dann würde da irgendwas mit sdax (1, 2, 3) stehen
<Flyke> ist sdb1-8
<Flyke> wobei sdb8 die Datenpartition ist
<Flyke> ~2TB
<DaVu> Ich sehe bei dir gar kein sdb
<Flyke> das Problem ist, dass ich sie vorhin sah, aber keine Leserechte hatte. Dann hatte ich versucht den Besitz zu bekommen und die Leserechte zu setzen
<DaVu> zeig mal: df -h | pastebinit
<Flyke> ok mom
<Flyke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767826/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> schaust du gerade selbst drauf=
<DaVu> ?
<DaVu> Wie du selbst sehen kannst, ist da keine Platte mit der von dir angegebenen Größe vorhande
<DaVu> Heißt....das System hat keine Platte gemountet
<DaVu> zeig uns doch mal ein: dmesg | pastebinit
<Flyke> sorry war kurz bei Kiddi
<Flyke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767846/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Flyke> darf man sata devices im laufenden Betrieb ab/anklemmen?
<DaVu> bamm....das sieht nicht gut aus: [  145.520774] ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.
<DaVu> Nein
<DaVu> darf man nicht
<Flyke> ok
<DaVu> Das ist kein Hot-Swap
<Flyke> HDD schrott ?
<DaVu> Bin mir unsicher
<DaVu> Sind wichtige Daten drauf?
<DaVu> Wenn ja, hast du ein Backup gemacht?
<Flyke> sagen wir nicht existenziell, aber meine "Geschäftsleitung" wäre ziemlich traurig, wenn alles seit dem letzten backup weg ist (ca. 6 Monate)
<Flyke> wesentliche Sachen sind natürlich zus. auf einer ext. HDD
<Flyke> dass ich mit chown und chmod etwas verpfuscht habe, scheidet aus ?
<DaVu> nein, das scheidet nicht aus
<DaVu> aber das würde nicht erklären, dass die Platte nicht gemountet wird
<DaVu> das würde nur bedeuten, dass du evtl keine Lese- oder Schreibrechte hättest
<DaVu> dennoch sollte das System die Platte mounten
<Frickelpit> Flyke: [    5.265112] sd 3:0:1:0: [sdb] tag#0 Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
<Frickelpit> und [    5.265119] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 8788168
<DaVu> Ja, das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben
<DaVu> da scheinen sektoren defekt zu sein
<DaVu> nicht kompletter schrott, aber auf jeden Fall was im argen
<DaVu> Frickelpit: was meinst du...eine Formatierung könnte helfen, oder?
<Flyke> ok und wenn die auf der filesystem tabelle liegen siehts dunkel ais
<Frickelpit> schau mit smart nach
<Flyke> smart ?
 * DaVu kein smart Guru :D
 * Flyke gar kein Guru
<Frickelpit> sudo smartctl -a /deb/sdb
<Frickelpit> vorher smartmontools installieren
<Flyke> ok mom
<Flyke> also mit apt-get ?
<Frickelpit> ja
<DaVu> sudo apt-get versteht sich ;)
<Flyke> ja danke :-)
<Flyke> hatte nunt sudo apt-get install smartmontools laufen
<Flyke> fertig
<ghostcube>  aber meine "Geschäftsleitung"   deine Frau haut dir eine vors blech weil die kinderbilder weg sind?
<Frickelpit> Ausgabe davon wie bei den anderen Befehlen an pastebin übergeben
<DaVu> looool
<Flyke> klar, hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767894/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> hm...die PLatte ist halt nicht gemountet
<Frickelpit> /dev nicht /deb
<Flyke> oehm. doof. ok mom
<Frickelpit> mein Fehler oben
<Flyke> hehe dev hätte ich mir selber denken können
<Flyke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767902/ hier
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Flyke> sudo ?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Flyke> hatte ich eig.
<Flyke> hier noch mal http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767910/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> probier mal mit dem, was er dir sagt 'sudo smartctl -a -T permissive /dev/sdb'
<Frickelpit> ggf verypermissive anstelle von permissive
<Flyke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767915/ hier. Gibts außer mit Mausgeschubse eine andere Option etas aus der Konsole zu kopieren ?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> ctrl+shift+c für copy
<DaVu> innerhalb der console
<DaVu> und wenn du was in die Konsole pasten möchtest: ctrl+shift+v
<Flyke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767919/ <-- hier einmal mit verypermissive
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Flyke> cool danke für die shortcuts
<ghostcube> sudo smartctl -a /deb/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999
<ghostcube> dazu musste gar nix kopieren
<ghostcube> immer gegen nc termbin pipen
<Flyke> danke ghostcube
<DaVu> naja, er muss die URL aus der Konsole hier rein pasten
<ghostcube> ^^
<Flyke> das geht ja mit ctrl+v
<DaVu> und mit nc haben wir das vorhin schon versucht, was bei ihm irgenwie nicht läuft
<Flyke> oder ich DAU hatte eíne Ausgabe erwartet, die wohl in die Zwischenablage gelegt wurde...
<Flyke> (bzgl nc)
<DaVu> nein, da kommt auch eine URL im terminal
<DaVu> das ist ziemlich gleich wie pastebin
<ghostcube> jo daurt etwas
<DaVu> nur mit weniger Werbung und adds
<Frickelpit> Flyke: wenn ich mir so dmesg ansehe, würde ich mal behaupten, die Seagate hats hinter sich.
<DaVu> Frickelpit: ja...das sieht schon übel aus
<DaVu> Aber ich würde vielleicht gparted nochmal drüber laufen lassen
<DaVu> Ich meine...die Daten sind ohnehin weg
<ghostcube> ich würd da photorec pder testdisc drüber jagen
<DaVu> Aber dann kann man vielleicht die Platte nchmal aufleben lassen, oder?
<ghostcube> aber kein gparted
<DaVu> gut...kenne ich beide nicht ;)
<DaVu> ich war mit gparted immer zufrieden, gebe mich aber den Erfahrenen geschlagen ;)
<ghostcube> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_DE
<le_bot> Title: TestDisk DE - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<Flyke> die Platte ist mir ziemlich schnurz, das LaCie auch
<Frickelpit> Wenn von den Daten kein aktuelles Backup existiert, ist es eh egal.
<ghostcube> oder halt ddrescue
<DaVu> Flyke: du solltest dir den Link von ghostcube mal anschauen. Das könnte vielleicht interessant sein
<DaVu> Danke ghostcube
<Frickelpit> Flyke entscheidet ;)
<ghostcube> testdis is nice ddrescue auch check das alles mal ab
<Flyke> werde ich gerne
<Flyke> oki
<Frickelpit> Nebenbei kannste schon bei dem Online-Händler deines Vertrauens eine neue bestellen^^
<Flyke> blöde Frage: wiewird Software in Linux installiert? download aklicken und ausführen?
<ghostcube> :D
<Flyke> eine QNAP mit 4x4TB ist schon bestellt
<Frickelpit> Flyke: so, wie du es mit smartmontools gemacht hast
<Flyke> oki danke
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install testdisc && sudo apt-get install ddrescue  sollte aber schon drauf sein
<DaVu> Flyke: ich habe das Anfangs immer so gemacht, dass ich: Programmname Ubuntuusers
<Frickelpit> sudo apt-get testdisk ddrescue
<DaVu> bei google eingegeben habe
<Frickelpit> man ist ja tippfaul^^
<Frickelpit> + install
<DaVu> Dann kommt auch meistens ein Artikel, der die manualle Installation beschreibt
<Flyke> werde ich mir im Urlaub mal alles anschauen. Ich war bisher einfach zu faul
<Flyke> naja soll "ja nur laufen"
<DaVu> aber die Platte kannst du schon mal ordern ;)
<Flyke> wie bei vermutlich allen anderen DAUs ebenfalls
<DaVu> Du bist kein DAU
<DaVu> ganz sicher nicht
<DaVu> da hatten wir heute schon WESENTLICH schlimmere hier
<Flyke> dann bewundere ich euer Gemüt
<DaVu> Ja, ich auch manchmal :D
<KaiL> "DAU" als Selbstbezeichnung geht sowieso nicht
<KaiL> weil ein DAU hält sich selbst ja gerade für besonders schlau :)
<Flyke> bei testdisk möchte er von mir 'partition type' wissen. Ich schwanke zwischen Intel/PC und EFI. 
<ghostcube> intel oder is das en mac?
<Flyke> nein ist ein intel PC
<DaVu> Nicht vergessen uns auch den Befehl mitzuteilen, den du eingegeben hast, wenn du eine Fehlermeldung bekommst ;)
<Flyke> gestartet hatte ich mit 'sudo testdisk", dann den 2TB Device (sdb) angewählt und mit logfile-Erstellung
<ghostcube> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_DE
<le_bot> Title: PhotoRec DE - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<ghostcube> das is auch super
<ghostcube> das rette im gegensatz zum namen alles was es findet
<ghostcube> PhotoRec ignoriert das Dateisystem, auf dieser Weise, funktioniert es auch, wenn das Dateisystem schwer beschädigt ist.
<ghostcube> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Schritt_f%C3%BCr_Schritt
<le_bot> Title: PhotoRec Schritt für Schritt - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<Flyke> ok auch eine Idee. Soll ich testdisk unterbrechen?
<ghostcube> ne lass den scan mal laufen
<ghostcube> kaputt macht da snix mehr
<Flyke> ok mach ich
<Flyke> eine Flut von Read-errors
<ghostcube> wenns durch is mach diorect mit der photo rec anleitung weiter
<ghostcube> ich denke das kann dir en paar fies retten
<Flyke> Ihr seid wirklich klasse
<Flyke> 70%...
<Flyke> fertig. Jetzt fragt er mich: "Keys A: add partition, L: load backup, Enter: to continue", dazu finde ich nichts in der Anleitung, weil die sich auf das GUI bezieht (hab in der Konsole gestartet)
<Flyke> continue, oder ?
<Flyke> er findet keine Partition. Liebe Leute, ich danke euch ganz herzlich für Eure Tips. Ich wünschte, ich könnte mehr als das zurückgeben
<Flyke> ich denke ich beende das an dieser Stelle und versuche die "Geschäftsleitung" zu besänftigen ;-)
<DaVu> Flyke: warte einen Moment
<DaVu> vielleicht hat ghostcube auch noch einen Tip
<DaVu> Du musst die Leute hin und wieder mit Namen ansprechen, damit sie merken, dass du hier was schreibst ;)
<ghostcube> photorec is gelaufen?
<DaVu> siehst du  ;)
<ghostcube> photorec kackt auf partitionen
<ghostcube> check die anleitung
<ghostcube> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Schritt_f%C3%BCr_Schritt
<le_bot> Title: PhotoRec Schritt für Schritt - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<ghostcube> lesen
<ghostcube> dann machen
<ghostcube> der hatte wohl keinen bock mehr
<ghostcube> so bin weg
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-19
<Rolfi> Hallo! Eine dumme Frage: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 16 bit, firefox 56.0 64 bit: Wie verschiebt man die Ansicht nach rechts-links, nachdem man diese mit ctr+"+" vergrößert hat?
<Rolfi> Finde keinen waagrechten Scrollbalken
<Rolfi> korr: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit
<sdx23> Rolfi: womöglich ist die Webseite schlecht gemacht und das geht aus eben diesem Grunde nicht. In den meisten Fällen wird der dann größere Text einfach umgebrochen. In manchen Fällen erscheint horizontaler Scroll. In anderen Fällen ist's kaputt.
<Rolfi> sdx23: Also Sache der Webseite und nicht meiner Einstellungen?
<Rolfi> Danke!
<sdx23> Rolfi: würde ich von ausgehen. Wenn das bei anderen Webseiten auch so ist, womöglich nicht. Wäre mir aber nicht bekannt, dass das durch (zugängliche) Einstellungen zu beeinflussen wäre.
<ppq> für's protokoll: hier ein workaround https://askubuntu.com/questions/404737/horizontal-scrolling-in-firefox-to-shiftmouse-scroll-instead-of-back-forward
<le_bot> Title: shortcut keys - Horizontal scrolling in Firefox to Shift+Mouse Scroll (instead of Back/Forward) - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<silhouette> Hallo, kurze Frage, um von der Aardvark Beta auf den Release zu kommen reicht ja ein einfaches dist-upgrade, stimmts?
<k1l> einfach die normalen updates machen, ja
<silhouette> Perfekt, danke
<freakyy> its out ;D
<dadrc> Drüben hat's auch schon wer ins Topic gepackt … Moment
* dadrc changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Vorabversionen: #ubuntu-de+1 | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 17.10 ist veröffentlicht
<freakyy> i love ubuntu und man glaubt es kaum hab ich mir das neue gleihc mal draufgehaun :D
<freakyy> was bitte ist CoC?
<sdx23> !coc
<freakyy> !coc
<sdx23> !coc is <reply>CoC steht für "Code of Conduct", siehe https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<le_bot> sdx23: The operation succeeded.
<freakyy> thx
<dreamon> Würde gerne unter Ubuntu Musik auf den Ipod aufspielen. Leider wenn ich es Mounte zeigt er mit komplett leeres Verzeichnis an.
<dreamon> Im Wiki steht →Erstelle die Datei SysInfo im Verzeichnis iPod_Control/Device/ auf Deinem IPod mittels des Dateimanagers. Falls die Datei bereits existiert, öffne sie und trage die 16-stellige Sereiennummer dort wie folgt ein: FirewireGuid: 0x xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<dreamon> Ich kann nichts auf das Ipad schreiben, wie soll ich das machen?
<bierdieb> Hallo. Seit dem letzten update startet mein rechner immer im "low graphics mode". Das Hängt mit dem neuen kernel zusammen. GFX device Radeon RX 580 mit amdgpu-pro treibern. Gestartet ist die kiste jetzt nur weil ich im bootloader den alten kernel auswählen und damit starten konnte. weiss jemand rat?
<jokrebel> ohne genügend Geduld eher nicht
<stevieh> gna. lsscsi parsen ist doof. Weiss jemand alternativen?
<dadrc> kommt ein bisschen drauf an, was du am ende haben willst
<dadrc> stevieh, ↑
<stevieh> ich will alle ATA devices rausbekommen, die am system hängen. Bzw. alle devices an bestimmten hosts
<stevieh> und die devices auf denen sie erreichtbar sind.
<dadrc> lshw -C storage (potentiell mit -json oder -xml zum parsen)
<stevieh> SCSI                      
<stevieh>   *-scsi           
<stevieh>        physical id: 2
<stevieh>        logical name: scsi0
<stevieh>        capabilities: emulated
<dadrc> hihi
<stevieh> oh jetzt ;-) das waren doch nur 5 Zeilen :-)
<stevieh> da steht mal mittelprächtig viel drin.
<dadrc> du hast ziemlich sicher kein echtes SCSI, oder?
<stevieh> das ist n bananapi
<dadrc> zumindest die controller sollten als *-storage nodes auftauchen
<stevieh> aber mein laptop zeigt mir wenigstens für die devices auch nicht wirklich was schlaueres an... den storage node schon, aber der interessiert mich eher nicht.
<dadrc> /dev/disk/by-path  ← reicht dir auch nicht?
<stevieh> da wird noch nicht mal das scsi device angezeigt...
<stevieh> by-id, aber da parse ich mir den wolf
<stevieh> vor allem seh ich da nicht, welche scsi id  (z.B. 0 oder 1) das device hat.
<stevieh> ziel ist: a) nicht alle scsi ids zuzulassen, d.h. zu mounten, b) in einer infopage genau anzeigen zu können, welche platte wo steckt.
<stevieh> und alleine die sda ...sdx kannst du klar durch platten die da oder nicht da sind gehörig durcheiander bringen
<stevieh> lsscsi wäre da perfekt, aber: das verhaut sich wohl nach der Product Name spalte.
<stevieh> ok, ich glaub ich bleib bei lscsi und bau KI ein bis mir was besseres einfällt
<stevieh> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20382293/parse-all-column-elements-from-a-linux-bash-command-output/46836733#46836733
<le_bot> Title: Parse all column elements from a linux bash command output - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<stevieh> für die akten.
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-20
<fobhep> msg NickServ SENDPASS Fobhep
<fobhep> test
<basalt> hi, seit dem update auf 17.10 habe ich ein problem mit dem "network-manager" wenn ich runterfahren will läuft er in ein timeout, auch wenn ich den laptop deckel schließe läuft es weiter, und wenn ich wieder öffne ist er nicht connected. hilft leider nur ein hard shutdown
<nagetier> basalt: funktioniert abmelden und dann erst herunterfahren?
<basalt> nagetier: hab ich noch nicht versucht
<nagetier> eigentlich auch unnötig, weil dennoch blöd
<joerg> hallo. Könnte mir jemand behilflich sein. Würde gerne mein Ipod4 mit ubuntu verwenden. Leider zeigt er mir nach anstecken zwei Geräte an. Eines davon enthält einen Ordner DCIM. Das andere Gerät ist leer.
<joerg> Laut wiki soll ich - Erstelle die Datei SysInfo im Verzeichnis iPod_Control/Device/ auf Deinem IPod mittels des Dateimanagers. Falls die Datei bereits existiert, öffne sie und trage die 16-stellige Sereiennummer dort wie folgt ein: FirewireGuid: 0x xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<joerg> Aber wie soll ich das machen? Kann im Dateimanager ja keinen Ordner dort erstellen bzw. anschauen.
<jokrebel> warum kommt mir das gerade so bekannt vor? 
<joerg> ich bin dreamon.. hab schon mal gefragt.
<jokrebel> hattest Du da erst kürzlich unter anderem Nick schon mal gefragt?
<jokrebel> na toll
<joerg> Ist ne Kiste vom Jörg.. der hat so ein Ipod dingens.
<nagetier> joerg: Ist das Zeugs denn mounted worden, ist da also ein Dateisystem vorhanden?
<joerg> nagetier, thunar zeigt afc://b90afa687d99984b2d0b518f4fc6e8262f4052e4:3/ an.
<nagetier> joerg: Schmeiß mal bitte ein 'df' in einen paste
<joerg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25780209/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> da ist also nix
<joerg> nagetier, thunar zeigt das an. https://paste.ubuntu.com/25780209/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> joerg: Ist der selbe Link von gerade
<nagetier> joerg: Und ab jetzt müsste ich mich genau so einlesen ;)
<joerg> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=119632
<nagetier> joerg: Rechts auf die Einträge und "Terminal hier öffnen" bringt euch zum Verzeichnis im Terminal?
<joerg> Negativ. gibts dort nicht.
<joerg> im wiki steht man müsse die serial im ipod hinterlegen.. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/#Hinterlegung-der-Seriennummer-Hash-Key-im-eigenen-IPod
<le_bot> Title: iPod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<joerg> Aber das ist mir zu hoch. 
<nagetier> joerg: hfsprogs sind natürlich installiert?
<joerg> hfsprogs ist schon die neueste Version (332.25-11).
<nagetier> joerg: Einen alternativen Dateimanager würde ich mal versuchen
<nagetier> Thunar ist mir eh ein Graus.. verwende ihn aber auch
<joerg> Nautilus zeigt das gleiche.(leer an) .. was würdest du empfehlen?
<nagetier> Ne, das sollte dann schon genügen
<nagetier> joerg: Ich bin leider raus, kann dir nicht helfen
<joerg> nagetier, danke
<empedokles78> Kann man dieses HexChat irgendwie auf Schwarzgrund stellen?
<nagetier> Ja, in den Optionen
<empedokles78> Das Fenster bleibt dann grau.
<nagetier> empedokles78: Einstellungen / Optionen / Schnittstelle / Farben , Hintergund .. tut hier wunderbar
<nagetier> zuvor ggf. die Schrift auf eine andere Farbe stellen
<nagetier> ansonsten könnte es schwierig werden
<empedokles78> Ja, aber das Fenster bleibt bei mir grau (was etwas schräg aussieht.
<nagetier> empedokles78: Du meinst den Hintergrund, der default weiß ist?
<empedokles78> nagetier, nein, das GUI-Fenster
<nagetier> Aha, dann ist das eine Sache deiner GUI
<nagetier> Welche verwendest du?
<empedokles78> Weiss ich nicht.
<empedokles78> Wie finde ich's raus?
<nagetier> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<empedokles78> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<nagetier> empedokles78: das gehört in ein Terminal
<empedokles78> ubuntu
<nagetier> hört sich nach Unity an
<nagetier> ist das nicht eh am Ende?
<empedokles78> Ja, Unity habe ich schon. Aber Nautilus sieht nicht so aus.
<nagetier> Das alles wirklich einheitlich u bekommen habe ich selber bisher nie versucht
<empedokles78> ;)
<empedokles78> Was meint ":Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services" konkret?
<nagetier> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<le_bot> Title: Nickname Registration - freenode (at freenode.net)
<nagetier> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl
<le_bot> Title: Connecting with SASL - freenode (at freenode.net)
<empedokles78> Sieht so aus, als ob ich mich nicht richtig identifiziert habe.
<empedokles78> Danke.
<empedokles78> Was hast du statt Unity?
<nagetier> Xfce
<nagetier> das scheint auch zukunftssicher zu sein ;)
<nagetier> +er
<empedokles78> Was ist denn mit Unity?
<nagetier> Es wird aufgegeben
<empedokles78> Und was kommt als Ersatz?
<nagetier> imho Gnome
<empedokles78> Dann kann man ja gleich zu Fedora wechseln. :)
<nagetier> Sicherlich sinnvoller als jetzt auf 17.10 zu gehen :)
<empedokles78> Ich habe 16.04.
<nagetier> empedokles78: Der Unterbau ist natürlich ein gänzlich anderer
<nagetier> also der von Fedora
<empedokles78> Was ist da z.B. anders?
<nagetier> Ne, empedokles78, da musst d selber anfangen zu lesen.. es ist evtl. sogar primär der Paketmanager
<empedokles78> Der wird nicht gross anders sein.
<nagetier> wenn du das sagst :)
<empedokles78> nagetier, ich hab' mal jemanden über die schultern geguckt, statt apt-get stand dann da halt etwas anderes.
<nagetier> samt den sämtlichen Optionen.. wenn man sie denn nutzt. Grundsätzlich hast du schon recht
<nagetier> Aber wegen einer gefälligen GUI sollte man imho nicht auf die anbietende Distribution wechseln
<empedokles78> Wer steckt hinter Fedora?
<nagetier> s/einer/eines/ .. 
<empedokles78> Aus welchem Gründen dann?
<nagetier> empedokles78: In vielen Fällen ist es die Unterstützung, die man bekommt
<empedokles78> und die ist bei fedora schlechter?
<nagetier> Die ist bei Fedora aber ebenfalls gegeben, und sogar sehr gut (wenn ach oft in englischer Sprache)
<nagetier> *auch
<empedokles78> Schon lange nicht mehr auf Distrowatch geguckt.
<nagetier> empedokles78: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hat
<le_bot> Title: Red Hat – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<nagetier> Und vergiss den scheiß wie Distrowatch
<empedokles78> Debian soll ja nicht so anwenderfreundlich sein, wie man hört.
<nagetier> empedokles78: Bleibe bei Ubuntu.. das wird schon sehr wahrscheinlich passen, ggf. später, wenn mehr Erfahrung vorhanden ist, kann man überlegen u wechseln.. gezielt
<nagetier> Aber in Unity einarbeiten ist vergeudete Zeit
<empedokles78> Ich bin schon eine Weile auf Ubuntu LTS und habe eh keinen Zeit für irgendwelche Wechsel.
<nagetier> empedokles78: Warte bis 18.04.. wie dann der Wechsl von Unity auf eine andere Oberfläche abläuft will ich erst gar nicht wissen.. sehr wahrscheinlich problematisch
<empedokles78> We'll see. Das dauert ja noch ein Weilchen.
<nagetier> Gut, dann stelle die Gedanken von einem passend farbigen Fenster ein
<nagetier> Ist ja nachvollziehbar, aber nicht für den Zeitraum
<nagetier> gn8
<empedokles78> ja, scheint offenbar nur über skins zu gehen.
<empedokles78> night.
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-21
<Guest90609> moin,wo kann ich bei ubuntu bzw. xubuntu sehen welche programme ich nach der betriebssysteminstallation alle installiert habe?
<tomreyn> Guest90609: "dpkg -l | grep ^i" in einem temrinal zeigt dir die installierten pakete
<tomreyn> Guest90609: ansonsten gibt's das startmenü, da sind ja die programme mit startern eingetragen
<Guest90609> allo tomreyn..danke
<Guest90609> ich hab gerade mal in synaptic unter installiert geschaut,aber ich will nur die programme welche ich nach dem systeminstall nachträglich installiert habe auflisten 
<tomreyn> wenn du alt-f2 drückst kannst du auch nach programmen suchen
<tomreyn> ah okay, das ist bisschen schweiriger, da hab ich vergessen wie das geht
<Guest90609> aso
<Guest90609> ich bin gerade nochmal die bashhistory durchgegangen 
<Guest90609> aber irgendwie doof
<tomreyn> Guest90609: also ein weg wäre durch die logs zus chauen, die liegen unter /var/log/apt/term.log
<Guest90609> falls bleachbit ds nicht gelöscht hat ;)
<Guest90609> ich schau mal eben 
<tomreyn> probier mal das:  comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/2389/generating-list-of-manually-installed-packages-and-querying-individual-packages
<le_bot> Title: apt - Generating list of manually installed packages and querying individual packages - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Guest90609> der log startet ab 3.10 ..geht nicht
<tomreyn> mit dem ebeen geposteten befehl geht es
<tomreyn> ist aber vermutlich nicht 100% korrekt
<Guest90609> da steht noch soviel anderes bei 
<Guest90609> usatzlibarys usw
<Guest90609> zusatzlibarys
<tomreyn> besser wirds nicht
<Guest90609> das verwirrt alles 
<Guest90609> ok 
<Guest90609> trotzdem danke
<tomreyn> bitte
<Guest90609> :)
<unix_> hi
<MojoDodo> Guten Tag, ich hätte da mal ne Frage zur Aktualisierungsverwaltung unter Ubuntu 16.04:
<MojoDodo> Ich habe bei "Automatisch nach Aktualisierungen suchen" "Alle zwei Wochen" eingestellt und bei "Wenn andere Aktualisierungen verfügbar sind" "Alle zwei Wochen anzeigen". Trotzdem bekomme ich auch nach einer durchgeführten Aktualisierung direkt am nächsten Tag schon wieder die Meldung der Aktualisierungsverwaltung angezeigt. Habe das "Problem" auf 3 Rechnern mit Ubuntu 16.04
<MojoDodo> ich hätte einfach gerne, dass sich die Aktualisierungsverwaltung nur alle 2 Wochen meldet
<Rolfi> Hallo! Hat bitte jemand die Geduld, einen Senior bei der Einrichtung eines OCR-Programmes (Texterkennung vom Scanner) zu begleiten?
<Rolfi> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit. Ich möchte die Vokabeln aus dem Lehrbuch einscannen und mit OCR in Text umwandeln. Habe die
<Rolfi> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Texterkennung/ gelesen und scheitere schon bei Auswahl und Installation.
<le_bot> Title: Texterkennung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> Rolfi: Hallo. Ich hab das noch nie gemacht, aber da dieser Artikel alles notwendige zu beschrieben scheint könnte ich Dich wahrscheinlich unterstützen.
<tomreyn> Rolfi: du fragst dich also grade welche anwendungen / pakete du installieren solltest?
<Rolfi> Ja, offenbar ist mein Problem XSANE
<tomreyn> so wie ich das lese würde ich tippen dass man mit YAGF, XSane und wahlweise Cuneifom-Linux und Tesseract am weitesten kommt
<tomreyn> woran machst du fest dass es ein problem gibt?
<Rolfi> Ja, hab YGAF installiert, komm aber nicht klar
<tomreyn> geht das genauer?
<Rolfi> Also: Ich rufe YGAF auf und darin den Scan
<Rolfi> der führt zu xsane
<tomreyn> ja, und dann?
<tomreyn> da sollte also "xsane"-fester aufpoppen was "scanning for devices" schriebt
<Rolfi> Ich scanne ein und dann bekomme ich den Scan nicht ins YGAF
<tomreyn> aha okay, also stimmt mit der kommunikation zwischen XSane und YAGF (nicht "YGAF") was nicht.
<tomreyn> das kann ich hier mangels scanner jetzt leider nciht nachstellen
<Rolfi_> Ich scanne im Fenster und dann passiert nichts mehr
<tomreyn> bzw. ich hab schon nen scanner, aber den müsst ich erst mal eben anschließen und einrichten. das hatte ich eh mal vor, würde aber wohl so 20 minuten dauern schätze ich. 
<tomreyn> ist deine internetverbindung eben zusammengebrochen?
<Rolfi_> Ja, eben Internet unterbrechung
<tomreyn> dann wiederhole ich nochmal:
<tomreyn> <Rolfi> Ich scanne ein und dann bekomme ich den Scan nicht ins YGAF
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> aha okay, also stimmt mit der kommunikation zwischen XSane und YAGF (nicht "YGAF") was nicht.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> das kann ich hier mangels scanner jetzt leider nciht nachstellen
<Rolfi_> Prima, warte gerne 20 min. Danke für Dein Angebot!
<tomreyn> ok, bis gleich
<Rolfi_> Ja, XSANE ist nach meiner Meinung das Problem.
<Rolfi> tomreyn: Das Problem ist eindeutig XSANE: Wenn ich damit scanne, wird die Internet-Verbindung unterbrochen, obwohl 
<Rolfi> der Scanner über Kabel läuft.
<tomreyn> Rolfi: dann schon mal zwei empfehlungen: installier dir ein richtiges IRC-programm, z.B. hexchat, damit kann man hier viel besser chatten und es handhabt auch verbindungsabbrüche besser als der webchat. ist auch schnell gemacht, und das Freenode-Netzwerk ist da schon voreingerichtet.
<tomreyn> das war die erste. die zweite ist folgende:
<tomreyn> !irclogs
<tomreyn> !logs
<le_bot> Die Logs der Ubuntu Support- und Loco-Kanäle findest du unter: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Rolfi> okay. such mal hexchat. Moment bitte.
<tomreyn> prima, ich brauch auch noch paar minuten
<Lausefuchs> wenn der Unterbruch lange genug fuer ein Webchat timeout ist, dann wird ziemlich sicher auch HexChat wegsterben 
<Lausefuchs> das so am Rande 
<Rolfi> tomreyn: unter hexchat lande ich auf einem englischen Ubuntu-Chat.
<Rolfi> Hallo tomreyn, stehen wir noch in Verbindung?
<tomreyn> Rolfi: ja
<tomreyn> das war dann doch mehr als 20 minuten bei mir ;)
<Rolfi> kein Problem. Wie kann ich Dir ein pdf der Seite senden, die ich aufbereiten und mit OCR einlesen will (Damit Du eine Vorstellung hast)
<Rolfi> paste nimmt pdf nicht an
<tomreyn> Rolfi: du könntest sie hochladen irgendwo und dann mir den download-link geben
<Rolfi> Entschuldigung, bin Senior. Wo könnte ich sie hinladen?
<tomreyn> https://mega.nz/ zum beispiel
<le_bot> Title: MEGA (at mega.nz)
<tomreyn> "ohne anmeldung testen"
<tomreyn> Rolfi: sorry, das war ein schlechter tipp, das funktioniert erst nach anmeldung
<Rolfi> https://mega.nz/fm/5XYSBBwA
<le_bot> Title: MEGA (at mega.nz)
<Rolfi> Mein erstes Problem ist noch nicht die Bearbeitung, sondern XSANE
<Rolfi> Habe bisher nur mit Simple Scan gearbeitet. Das hat auch funktioniert. Xsane stürzt aber ab.
<Rolfi> Wenn ich mit Simple Scan ein pdf erzeuge, wie kriege ich das in YAGF?
<tomreyn> ich kann dich beruhigen, hier stürzt es auch ab :)
<tomreyn> https://mega.nz/fm/5XYSBBwA kann ich leider nicht erreichen, das benötigt zugangsdaten
<le_bot> Title: MEGA (at mega.nz)
<tomreyn> ich habe eben nach einem anbieter gesucht der ohne nerviges zeugs auch das hochladen von pdf-dateien ohne acocuntregistrierung ermöglicht aber auf die schnelle keinen gefunden
<Rolfi> als Anhang in eine e-Mail an Dich?
<tomreyn> die meisten internetzugangsanbieter bieten ihren kunden inzwischen kostenlosen uploadspeicher, auf den man auch anderen leuten dateien bereit stellen kann. bietet deiner sowas vielleicht auch?
<tomreyn> wenn die datei kleiner als 10 MB ist kannst du sie auch gerne an tomreyn bei megaglest punkt org senden
<tomreyn> oh bei mir ist aber nicht xsane gecrashed sondern yagf
<tomreyn> Rolfi: in YAGF gibt es im "File"("Datei")-Menü eine Option "Import from PDF"
<tomreyn> leider stürzt YAGF bei mir dabei auch ab.
<Rolfi> Genau. Danach Absturz.
<Rolfi> pdf gemailt
<Rolfi> Bei YAGF -> Scan -> (Scanner läuft) -> nichts
<tomreyn> danke. kannst du xsane mal aus nem temrinal heraus aufrufen und dann nen scan anstoßen und dann den text aus dem terminaol nach paste.ubuntu.com pasten?
<Rolfi> gerne.
<tomreyn> das klappt bei ir alles ohne crash
<tomreyn> bei *m*ir
<Rolfi> Frage: bei XSANE 2. Zeile im Window: Suche nach Bild-Dateinamen Was ist da gemeint?
<Rolfi> bei mir voreingestellt: out.pnm    Ist das okay?
<tomreyn> das ist der name der datei in die das gescannte bild gespeichert wird
<tomreyn> die deutsche übersetzung ist da wohl mist
<tomreyn> out.pnm ist an sich ok. PNM ist "portable network iMage", ein bilddateiformat. du könntest es auch als PDF speichern
<Rolfi> bekomme gescanntes Bild auf den Bildschirm.
<tomreyn> als bilddatei sit aber schon ko
<tomreyn> und speichern klappt auch? über das datei-menü?
<tomreyn> ähm blödsinn das ist nicht im dateimneü, du hast es eben schon gespeichert
<Rolfi> ja. Zunächst ist die out.pnm nirgends zu finden, aber nach dem Speichern übers Menü schon.
<tomreyn> ah okay
<Rolfi> XSANE liefert jetzt eine sehr verspätete Fehlermeldung: Unerwartet beendet
<tomreyn> dann ist jetzt die frage womit wir die bilddatei weiter bearbeitne wollen
<tomreyn> na prima. :-/    aber solange die datei gespeichert wurde ist das ja ok.
<Rolfi> Von Simple Scan gibt es leider nur pdf.
<tomreyn> das ist ja an sich okay, es muss dann halt im nächsten schritt noch von einem anderen programm aus dem PDF ein text gemacht werden
<tomreyn> das ist die aufgabe der programme die in der farbigen tabelle auf https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Texterkennung/#OCR-Programme-mit-grafischer-Oberflaeche aufgelistet sind
<le_bot> Title: Texterkennung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> beim versuch eine PNM-datei in YAGF reinzuladen crasght das bei mir mal wieder
<Rolfi> YAGF nimmt auch nicht die von XSANE gemachte pnm-Datei, obwohl für pnm ausdrücklich vorgesehen.
<frostschutz> pnm ist riesig (wie tiff), png ist kleiner (verlustfrei), jpeg viel kleiner (verlustbehaftet)
<tomreyn> ich habe eben auch nochmal OCRFeeder statt YAGF zum scannen probiert, aber der findet noch nicht mal meinen scanner.
<Rolfi> Ich finde, wir sollten YAGF aufgeben und Alternativen suchen.
<tomreyn> ich auch :)
<tomreyn> also mit ocrfeeder kann ich eine PNM-datei öffnen und tesseract drüber laufen lassen
<Rolfi> Wenn ich die Ubuntu-Anleitung richtig verstehe, sollten wir etwas mit Cuneiform oder tesseract nehmen.
<tomreyn> das ergebnis ist bei mir sehr mies, aber ich habe auch keine gute vorlage. ich versuch es gleich nochmal mit deinem pdf
<Rolfi> okay. Werde ocrfeeder installieren.
<tomreyn> installier mal ocrfeeder,
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> Tut mir leid dass ich nicht besser helfen kann, muss mir das halt auch alles parallel erst mal erarbeiten
<Rolfi> Meine Vorlage muß noch bearbeitet werden (machen wir später). Nimm besser erst mal ne einfache deutsche DIN A4 -Seite mit einem Text
<tomreyn> stimmt, deine pdf-datei muss noch gedreht und druch unpaper gefiltert werden
<Rolfi> ocrfeeder nimmt auch nichts vom Scanner
<Rolfi> ocrfeeder startet nur auf Kommando-Ebene, vom Button nicht.
<tomreyn> hmm, ok, vom scanner klappte das bei mir ja auch nicht
<tomreyn> aber kannst du die datei da einladen?
<Rolfi> ja
<tomreyn> hab dir eben eine aufbereitete variante deiner PDF-datei geschickt
<tomreyn> die müsstest du in ocrfeeder einladen können
<tomreyn> hmm die ergebnisse sind nicht zufriedenstellend
<Rolfi> Danke, angekommen. OCRfeeder nimmt die an, aber die Ausgabe als odt ist leer.
<Rolfi> wir müsen die Vorlage z.B. mit unpaper aufbereiten
<tomreyn> das liegt vermutlich an der spracheinstellung. mit englisch bekomme ich text, aber der ist zu 90% sinnfrei
<tomreyn> unpaper hatte ich schon gemacht, aber das hat da jetzt auch keinen unterschied gemacht
<tomreyn> gut wäre es wenn du nochmal neu scannst mit höherer auflösung
<tomreyn> also mit simplescan dann wohl
<Rolfi> und wenn man mit tesseract und cuneiform herumspielt?
<Rolfi> Ich scan noch mal
<tomreyn> cuneiform gibt's halt nicht als fertiges paket, da müssten wir dann erst mal suchen
<tomreyn> äh doch gibt's schon als paket, aber nur für die kommandozeile
<tomreyn> das grafische quneiform-qt gibts nicht als paket in den standard-repositories.
<Rolfi> Ist doch in ocrfeeder drin; siehe Einstellungen
<tomreyn> ach ja stimmt
<Rolfi> Hab nen Ausschnitt hochaufgelöst neu gescannt. Sind aber 32 MB geworden. Wie kann ich Dir das (unaufbereitet) mailen?
<tomreyn> was ist es denn für ein dateiformat jetzt?
<tomreyn> hmpf, ocrfeeder ist mir auch eben gecrasht beim versuch mit der cuneiform-engine deine alte bilddatei zu interpretieren
<tomreyn> ich muss sagen ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht wie problematisch das in 2017 noch alles ist...
<tomreyn> okay, tesseract ohne sprachauswhl bringt halbwegs nutzbare ergebnisse 
<Rolfi> Also, den Ausschnitt habe ich in png = 32 MB, in pdf = 0 MB (ging offenbar nicht) und JPEG noch nicht probiert.
<Rolfi> ah, super! pdf nur 2,7 MB
<tomreyn> hmm, hoffentlich ging da nicht so viel verloren jetzt.
<tomreyn> aber das ist immerhin schon mal die 5-fache dateigröße der ersten pdf-datei
<Rolfi> ah, pdf und jpeg fast gleich groß. Schicke ich dir.
<frostschutz> selbst wenn man es zum laufen bringt, ist das ergebnis meist enttäuschend. windows-vm und dort eine OCR software und gut (und selbst die können lange nicht alles fehlerfrei erkennen)
<tomreyn> also an sich geht das schon zu machen http://www.free-ocr.com/FW/getfile.php?file=11f05d83111454eebd1c9704806f5c0b%2Ftest01.txt
<Rolfi> frostschutz: Welche Win-OCR ist zu empfehlen?
<Rolfi> tomreyn: Wie hast Du das hingekriegt?
<tomreyn> Rolfi: ich hab es voni dieser website machen lassen
<tomreyn> http://www.free-ocr.com/de.html  - dann die von mir an dich per mail vorhin geschickte PNG-datei ausgewählt und deutsch + spanisch als sprachen ausgewählt
<tomreyn> ich würde mal annehmen dass die das auch alles unter linux machen
<tomreyn> nur halt mit der richtigen software und den richtigen einstellungen vermutlich ;)
<tomreyn> jetzt müsste man nur noch wissen was "richtig" ist
<frostschutz> und welche software nutzen die? free heisst ja nicht open source ;) und die seite ist werbeverseucht, wirkt alles doch sehr kommerziell da. und für linux gibts ja auch kommerzielle lösungen, nur halt für ein heidengeld und dann meist nur als sdk ohne front-end
<frostschutz> Rolfi, keine ahnung, was zu empfehlen ist. in meinem fall eine steinzeitversion von abbyy finereader
<tomreyn> auf dem server läuft jedenfalls ein SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.7p1 Debian-5+deb8u3
<tomreyn> vielleicht verraten die es ja wenn man mal nett fragt
<Rolfi> Interessant der Unterschied dort zwischen der ursprünglichen Version und der von dir mit unpaper vorbereiteten Version.
<tomreyn> mit ursprünglich meinst du das PDF was du mir geshcikt hattest?
<Rolfi> Was mich immer wundert: Kann man dem OCR nicht wesentlich helfen, wenn man den Schrifttyp vorgibt? Aber danach wird gar nicht gefragt.
<tomreyn> ich hatte ja die von mir schon bearbeitete version (ohne seitenzahlen und in graustufen mit weniger farben) hochgeladen
<Rolfi> ja, nur gedreht und ausgeschnitten.
<tomreyn> es gitb SO viele schriftarten, das würde denke ich kaum sinn ergeben.
<Rolfi> deshalb ja gerade.
<Rolfi> Aber egal. Was machen wir nun?
<tomreyn> ich bin ein bisschen ratlos, was ist denn dein ziel?
<tomreyn> wenn du mit schriftartendateien arbeiten wolltest müsstest du halt pro kombination aus schriftartendatei und sprache ein eigenes trainingsdatenset haben. und der user müsste die scxhriftart halt immer wissen und korrekt angeben und die müsste auch unterstützt werden.
<Rolfi> Ziel ist, das Vokabelheft mit 50 Seiten auf den PC zu bringen. Weitere Programme probieren?
<tomreyn> am besten alle 50 seiten mit hoher auflösung scannen und als TIF abspeichern, dann unpaper drüber laufen lassen, dann tesseract drüber laufen lassen
<tomreyn> ich würde das dann alles auf der kommandozeile machen
<tomreyn> oh und die grafik noch rotieren zwischendrin
<Rolfi> 1. Simple Scan hat kein TIF
<Rolfi> 2. Welche Einstellungen hast Du bei unpaper genommen?
<Rolfi> 3. unpaper rotiert doch automatisch, oder?
<Rolfi> Ah, Du meinst Wechsel zu Win?
<tomreyn> achso, na ja was immer simple scan anbietet, pdf geht auch
<tomreyn> unpaper nutze ich mit default-einstellungen
<Rolfi> YGAF können wir wohl deinstallieren, oder?
<tomreyn> ob es automatisch rotiert weiß ich nicht, gut möglich
<tomreyn> ja, hab ich hier schon runter geworfen
<tomreyn> hmm tesseract mit deutschem sprachprofil kriege ich irgendwie nicht hin
<Rolfi> du bist noch bei ocrfeeder?
<tomreyn> ah man muss da noch zusätzliche pakete installieren für die zu unterstützenden sprachprofile
<tomreyn> tesseract-ocr-deu und tesseract-ocr-spa in unserem fall
<Rolfi> Vorsicht! Gilt das auch für Ubuntu Version 16.04 LTS 64 bit?
<tomreyn> ja, die hab ich hier auch
<tomreyn> und yeay, das klappt viel besser
<tomreyn> hier das OCR-ergebnis für den oberen linken block mit OCRFeeder uind tesseract nach installation der pakete und unpaper-lauf: test04.jpg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25786748/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rolfi> ui, sieht prima aus!
<tomreyn> leider kann der aber wohl nur eine sprache pro datei, d.h. du kannst zwischen duetschem text mit umlauten oder spanischem text mit entsprechenden akzenten und sonderzeichen wählen aber nicht beides haben
<tomreyn> oder du müsstest halt zwei dateien drauf machen
<tomreyn> ach doch sprachauswhl geht auch pro block mit ocrfeeder, prima
<tomreyn> ja das klappt
<tomreyn> leider musst du das dann aber halt für jede der 50 seiten separat die sprachzuweisung zu den einzelnen erkannten textblöcken machen.
<Rolfi> in ocrfeeder gibt es "Bild begradigen"
<tomreyn> du meinst um es zu rotieren?
<Rolfi> so verstehe ich es
<tomreyn> ah ja das ist um eine einheitliche grundlinie zur beesseren texterkennung rein zu bekommen
<tomreyn> ich weiß nicht ob der komplette rotationen macht, ich denke da geht es eher darum kleine prozente auszugelichen, sowas wie es durch welliges papier entstehen würde
<tomreyn> ist dir jetzt klar wie du also vorgehen könntest? sollen wir nochmal durchgehen?
<tomreyn> Rolfi: ^
<Rolfi> Ja, aber Moment bitte, hab gerade Telefon.
<tomreyn> achso, ja klar, dann meld dich einfach gleich nochmal :)
<Rolfi> Bin wieder da. Entschuldigung!
<Rolfi> Hab die beiden Erweiterungen installiert.
<Rolfi> Also was ist unser Ergebnis?
<Rolfi> 1. Scannen mit Simple Scan mit hoher Auflösung speichern unter ??
<tomreyn> Rolfi: ja, genau. am besten in dem schritt auch schon drehen falls das mit simple scan geht
<tomreyn> ja das geht im menü
<tomreyn> und über die tasten [ und ]
<Rolfi> welches Ausgabeformat?
<tomreyn> im menü 'seite' kannst du unter 'zuschneiden' -> 'Angepasst' auch direkt den zu scannenden bereich festlegen
<tomreyn> Unter 'Dokument' -> 'Scan' kannst Du den Modus "Text" festlegen. ich würde es als PNG speichern.
<Rolfi> okay png
<Rolfi> In ocrfeeder einlesen
<tomreyn> okay der "text"-modus klappt hier nicht, man muss doch als "grafik" scannen in simple scan
<tomreyn> genau, der nächste schritt ist das einlesen in ocrfeeder
<tomreyn> da müssen wir ggf. einmalig noch ein paar grundeinstellungen machen:
<Rolfi> okay, welche?
<tomreyn> Unter Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen
<tomreyn> -> tab "werkzeuge"
<tomreyn> im unteren bereich "unpaper images" aktivieren
<tomreyn> und im rechten tab "erkennung": Standardsprache = Deutsch
<tomreyn> ach so und im tab "werkzeuige" die OCR-Engine "Tesseract"
<tomreyn> das sollte aber an sich schon gesetzt sein
<tomreyn> dann "ok".
<tomreyn> jetzt kannst du alle vorher mit simple scan gescannten bilddateien per "Datei"-> "Ordner hinzufügen" in das OCRFeeder-Projekt einladen. dann das projekt einmal als solches speichern - im OcrFeeder-eigenen Dateiformat.
<tomreyn> Das kann man dann später wieder laden falls es abstürzt
<Rolfi> Moment bitte. Kann gerade nicht zwei Einstellungsfenster gleichzeitig aufmachen und muß springen.
<tomreyn> ok
<Rolfi> Okay. Markiere jetzt die deutsche Spalte per Maus und stelle tesseract-deu ein.
<Rolfi> Genauso zweite Spalkte mit tesseract spa
<tomreyn> per maus markierne musst du eigentlich gar nicht, nur sie nach der erkennung anklicken und die sprache zuweisen
<tomreyn> aber vielleicht meinst du das auch
<tomreyn> und ich sehe grade dass du ja doch die schriftart auswählen kannst
<Rolfi> Nicht verstanden: Eine automatische Spaltenerkennung sehe ich nicht.
<tomreyn> aber ich schätze das ist nur die in  der es ausgegeben wird, beeinflusst nicht den OCR-vorgang
<tomreyn> die spaltenerkennung ist nicht automatisch, aber die erkennung von textrblöcken
<Rolfi> die erzeugt ODT-Datei ist leider leer.
<tomreyn> Klick mal auf das zweite Icon unter der Menüzeile mit dem blau eingefärbten Text.
<tomreyn> dann solltest du nach einer weile seiten mit mehreren blau eingefärbten textblöcken bekommen
<tomreyn> denen kannst du dann jeweils die sprache zuweisen
<tomreyn> ...indem du sie einmal mit der maus anklickst und dann rechts unter "texteigenschaften" im tab "Sonstiges" die Sprache auswählst
<tomreyn> die häkchen vor den sprachen da einfach ignorieren
<Rolfi> okay. 
<tomreyn> wenn du für einen block die sprachzuweisung geändert hast dann kannst du nochmal auf das linke tab "text" gehen und dort nochmal auf OCR drücken, dann sollte sich der erkennate text ändern
<Rolfi> Und jetzt auf 3. Button der Menüzeile
<tomreyn> oder ist es immer noch leer?
<tomreyn> erst mal muss das OCR klappen, danach machen wir erst den ODT-export 
<Rolfi> ah, prima!
<Rolfi> sieht gut aus.
<tomreyn> okay wenn das OCR klappt dann bitte nochmal das OCRFeeder-projekt speichern, nciht dass der beim ODT-Export crasht und dann die sprachzuordnungen der textblöcke verloren gehen.
<tomreyn> okay, am ende musst du dann wahrscheinlich auch nochmal in libreoffice die ODT-datei öffnen und dort korrekturen vornehmen, also fehlerhaft erkannte buchstaben / akzente korrigieren und auch dafür sorgen dass die deutschen / spanischen vokabeln jeweils alle auf der gleichen zeiele sind
<Rolfi> Klar, super. In der Textdatei lasse ich die Rechtschreibprüfung laufen und dann ab ins Tabellenformat ods, xls, oder csv.
<tomreyn> ah ja das ist ne gute idee
<Rolfi> tomreyn, Du hast mir sehr geholfen! Herzlichen Dank! Ich bin schon etwas älter und noch mit Lochstreifen groß geworden
<Rolfi> Dann kam DOS. Dort gab es Stapelbetrieb. Weißt Du zufällig, wie man heute Stapelbetrieb macht?
<tomreyn> Rolfi: Wenn Du wüsstest wie einfach das mit Dir im Vergleich zu meiner Mutter geht - da sind Welten dazwischen!
<tomreyn> ich glaub ich weiß nicht mal was Stapelbetrieb ist. Ich kenne Batch-Dateien, meinst Du sowas?
<Rolfi> Ja, genau! Wenn ich die 50 Dateien per Hand gescannt hab, würde ich die natürlich gerne automatisch weiterverarbeiten.
<tomreyn> unter windows heißen die auch weiterhin batchdateien (.bat). unter linux heißen die Shellskripte (.sh).
<Rolfi> Nur ein Tipp, unter welchem Stichwort man heute Batch macht.
<tomreyn> aber es funktioniert recht ähnlich
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger/
<le_bot> Title: Bash-Skripting-Guide für Anfänger › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> Danke. Das lese ich mir mal durch. Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe und Dein Verständnis für Senioren!
<tomreyn> Sehr gerne, Rolfi, viel Erfolg weiterhin :)
<tomreyn> hab auch einiges gelernt heute
<tomreyn> und nebenbei noch mein drucker / scanner / fax-kombi eingerichtet.
<Rolfi> Schönes Wochenende!
<tomreyn> Wenn Du mit Stapeldateien vertraut bist und die Vorzüge davon kennst dann wirst Du Shellskripting lieben. Das ist nämlich unter Linux *viel* besser als unter Windows umgesetzt.
<tomreyn> Ciao!
<jetztodernie__> hallo, wie kann ich von der konsole aus ein dist-upgrade auf 17.10 einleiten?
<Frickelpit> jetztodernie__: sudo do-release-upgrade
<jetztodernie__> Frickelpit: danke
<Frickelpit> np
<RedNifre> wie übergebe ich denn beliebige bytes in einem string als parameter?
<RedNifre> ich habe hier ein python-script das ein LCD ansteuert. Ich würde zum Beispiel gerne im String-Parameter für das Tool byte 1 oder auch byte 127 senden, geht das? Mein Terminal ist vermutlich in UTF-8, also passt das ja eigentlich nicht so richtig.
<Rolfi> Hallo, ein Dropdown-Menü spinnt. Kann jemand bitte helfen?
<Rolfi> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit, LibreOffice 5 calc, Extras->Rechtschreibung->Textsprache
<Rolfi> Ich kann das Dropdown-Menü öffnen, spanisch anklicken, aber der Menü-Punkt wird nicht angenommen
<Rolfi> der Menüpunkt heißt genau Spanisch(Spanien), aber es geht mit keinem Punkt. 
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-22
<bimbo> fuck your dirty asshole bimbofucker
<bimbo> i give you a fuck in your niggerbran 
<bimbo> niggerbrain 
<bimbo> fuck your mother
<bimbo> heil hitler
<bimbo> dumass
<Huskar> Hallo! Ich hatte gestern das Update auf 17.10. Seit dem Update schließt ubuntu alle laufenden Programme, sobald es in standby/bereitschaft geht... wie kann ich das abstellen?
<jokrebel> Da gibt's bestimmt irgendwelche Energieeinstellungen oder so
<jokrebel> Ach nee ich glaube ich habe die Frage falsch verstanden
<jokrebel> Bei suspens sollte er sich natürlich alle offenen Programme und auch die darin geöffneten Dateien merken können
<Huskar> Wenn ich den Bildschirm ausmache, geht Ubuntu in Bereitschaft mit Log-in Aufforderung. Nach dem log-in sind alle Anwendungen geschlossen....
<jokrebel> Und war das dann zwischendurch "to RAM" oder "Disk"?
<Huskar> nein, eigelntlich nur bilkdschirm aus / login-screen. Selbst wenn ich den Bildschirm kurz ausmache passiert das
<jokrebel> Was nun? Suspend oder gar nur Bildschirmschoner/Abdunklung mit Sperre?
<Huskar> sobald ich den Bildschirm ausmache, nach 5 sec wieder anmache, sehe ich den Log-in. Nach dem Einlogen ist alles weg, wie nach neustart.
<jokrebel> also bei Unity könnte man da "helligkeit und sperren" vielleicht abschalten. Welche DE nutzt Du?
<Huskar> ja, seit 17.10 ist es wieder gnome... Ich war mit Unity glücklich
<ados75> moin
<ados75> @all
<Huskar> ich habe jetzt alles abgeschaltet in den EInstellungen Energie/Provatsphäre was möglich war und probiere es gerade aus. Möglich, dass ich kurz offline bin
<ados75> ich habe ein Problem nach dem Update auf 17.04
<ados75> mit Nextcloud und Samba
<Huskar> welches?
<Huskar> brb
<Huskar> ... hat wieder alles geschloßen
<Huskar> wtf
<Frickelpit> Huskar: Teste das mal mit der Gnome on Xorg Session
<ados75> nach dem Update auf 17.04 kann ich meine SMB freigabe bei nextcloud nicht mehr erstellen. 
<ados75> samba im LAN läuft ohne Probleme
<Huskar> Frickelpit: wie?
<Frickelpit> Anmeldeschirm, Nutzer anklicken und dann am Zahnrad die Session wählen
<Huskar> ok brb
<ados75> eine andere mount z.b. ftp geht bei nextcloud ohne probleme
<ados75> ich denke ich habe mir durch das update den smbclient auf php ebene zerschossen 
<Frickelpit> ados75: in der DB mal nachgesehen, ob die Freigabe noch da ist?
<ados75> ich habe das modul neu installiert (php-smbclient) --> bringt aber nichts
<ados75> nein in der DB habe ich nocht nicht geschaut 
<ados75> ich habe sie aber über nextcloud interface gelöscht 
<ados75> wenn ich die smb bei nextcloud erstelle kommt immer "Leere Antwort vom Server"
<Huskar> Frickelpit: Mit Ubuntu on Xorg genau der selbe Fall, aber sobald ich Unity auswähle schließt es die Anwendungen nicht. ok. Danke
<Frickelpit> Huskar: Dann vermute ich da eine Einstellung bei Gnome explizit. Schau mal mit dem dconf-editor ein wenig rum, ob du da was zu findest.
<Huskar> na, Unity ist besser. 
<Huskar> ich bleibe dabei
<Frickelpit> Langfristig wird es aber dein Problem nicht lösen. ;)
<ados75> @Frickelpit du hast recht die Freigabe ist in der DB noch vorhanden, obwohl sie im Interface gelöscht wurde
<Huskar> soll Ubuntu komplett auf Gnome umgestellt werden? Weshalb dann erst unity entwickeln?
<Frickelpit> nicht soll, ist es schon
<Frickelpit> ab 17.10 ist Gnome default
<Frickelpit> und Unity wird von Canonical nicht mehr weiter entwickelt
<Huskar> hmpf, ja ich merks, und wieder kommen Bugs etc
<ados75> @Frickelt ich habe die SMB nun aus der DB gelsöcht und neu ersellt im interface aber es gibt keine veränderung 
<Frickelpit> ados75: ich nutz Nextcloud nicht mit Samba, von daher kann ich dazu nix sagen.
<ados75> schade 
<stevieh> moin 
<stevieh> Maximum number of clients reached <- im X... kann ich da was machen, ohne X neu zu starten? xrestop zeigt anscheinend lauter <unknown> identifier an
<sash_> stevieh: Hast du denn da "echte" Clients angeschlossen oder läuft dein xserver Amok?
<sash_> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass du das Limit irgendwo hochsetzen und dann den Xserver reloaden könntest (Nicht restarten)
<stevieh> das scheint so zu sein, dass sich manche clients (klar, sind alle lokal) wohl niocht ordentlich vom xserver verabschieden... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/263211
<le_bot> Title: Bug #263211 “apps-wont-open-due-to-maximum-clients-reached-error...” : Bugs : gnome-screensaver package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stevieh> das bekomm ich immer mal wieder, wenn ich lange Zeit nicht ausgeloggt habe. Ich frag mich nur: wie kann der xserver diese Zombies loswerden...
<stevieh> wenn ich das limit verdoppel, dann geht es halt doppelt so lange, das ist halb erotisch
<sash_> Was hast denn du für ne Ubuntu-Version? Der verlinkte Bug ist ja immerhin 9 Jahre alt 
<stevieh> jo, dann ists halt jetzt nicht mehr gnome-screensaver sondern "you name it".
<stevieh> Das Thema ist aber mehr oder minder wohl das gleiche
<stevieh> und ich hab seit drei Tagen nen Backup rebuild, den ich jetzt auch nicht unterbrechen will
<jokrebel> re
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-14
<doev> guten Morgen. Ich habe ein Logfile, dass allerdings nicht benutzbar ist, weil viele Hexcodierten Binärdaten enthalten sind. Beispiel: '\xDEADBEEF'
<doev> In Wirklichkeit sind die Strings sehr lang. Kann ich diese auf der Kommandozeile rausfiltern, wenn ich per less arbeite? -> '\x<data>', z.B.
<doev> Am besten wenn es in Realtime geht.
<stevieh> mit sed sollte das gehen.
<doev> sed ... | less? oder so ähnlich?
<doev> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7760717/hex-string-replacement-using-sed
<le_bot> Title: Hex String Replacement Using sed - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<stevieh> na, lies dir mal durch, wie sed geht und dann wirst du das verstehen
<doev> eigentlich brauche ich ja nur die regEx, welche den HEX-String erkennt.
<stevieh> genau
<doev> '\x als Anfang und Ende ist wenn ' kommt   ... oder wenn etwas anderes als 0-9,a-f kommt,
<ppq> doev, strings wäre auch einen versuch wert
<ppq> NAME       strings - print the strings of printable characters in files.
<doev> ppq, das gibt es auf meiner MINGW shell leider nicht.
<ppq> ahja, ein "wubuntu"? :)
<doev> so ist es :|
<doev> sed 's/^\\x[.+]'"'"'$/DATA' <- geht leider noch nicht
<doev> s/<pattern>/<Ersetzung>
<doev> pattern: ^\\x   <-Start   '"'"'$ <- Ende [.+] <- Dazwischen irgendwas
<doev> Ich vermute ja, er erkennt das Ende nicht
<sash_> doev: https://regexr.com/4mq42 ?
<le_bot> Title: RegExr: Learn, Build, & Test RegEx (at regexr.com)
<sash_> sed s/'\\x[a-fA-F0-9]*'// foo.txt  | less funktioniert einigermaßen, aus irgendeinem Grund bleiben die '' übrig, das versteh ich allerdings nicht
<LupusE> weil die intepretiert werden? also auch excaped werden muessen.
<sash_> Ja, dann funktioniert das Dingsi aber nicht mehr
<sash_>  sed -e s/\'\\x[a-fA-F0-9]*\'// foo.txt < also so gehts nicht mehr
<sash_> Das -e brauchts sowieso nicht
<doev> sed "s/\x[0-9a-f]*'/DATA/" my.log |less   hat funktioniert. Aber die ganze Idee hat mich nicht weitergebracht, weil kein gutes Logfile war.
<LupusE> ['´`]\\x[a-fA-F0-9]*['´`]  <- fuer den fall dass das charset schlecht leserlich ist :P
<LupusE> https://regex101.com/  <- hier sind die '' im match. ich weis nicth welche engine RegExr nutzt.
<le_bot> Title: Online regex tester and debugger: PHP, PCRE, Python, Golang and JavaScript (at regex101.com)
<doev> man muss halt erst mal verstehen dass ^ und $ nichts mit dem Start/Ende des Pattern zu tun hat.
<doev> btw, vllt. weiß ja jemand wie ich beim PostgreSQL Server die Querys einer Verbindung mitloggen kann, ohne dirket an das Config vom DB-Server zu gehen.
<dr_bob> doev, vielleicht kannst Du das über pgbouncer machen.
<adloquii> Hi
<derfragemasterma> hey
<drfanatic> Hi
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-16
<dreamon_> Hallo. Es gelingt mir nicht den Ton über Hdmi auszugeben. pavucontrol sieht man nur im Analog audio out das ein audiopegel wackelt. das tut er nicht bei HDMI ..
<dreamon_> Ich kann unter Eingabe beim jeweiligen Player auf HDMI umstellen, nur kommt halt kein Ton.
<tomreyn> welche grafikhardware? ist die lautstärke deines monitors auf > 50%?
<tomreyn> und vor allem welche ubuntuversion und welcher kernel
<dreamon_> Grafikkarte ist eine hybrid.. so ein nvidia/intel dingens..
<dreamon_> Der externe Monitor ist ein Fernseher.. Lautstärke > 50% ja
<dreamon_> XUbuntu 18.04
<dreamon_>  4.15.0-65-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 17 17:06:04 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dreamon_> NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<tomreyn> ich weiß nicht ob das mit nem optimus-setup klappt. aber probier mal den LTSE-/HWE-kernel
<dreamon_> ähm. LTSE/HWE kernel.. kann man den so einfach installieren? 
<dreamon_> Ist ein Notebook...
<tomreyn> dreamon_: ja
<tomreyn> !hwe
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<le_bot> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/
<le_bot> Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Versteh ich das richtig. Das ist quasi ein neuerer Kernel der noch gar nicht freigegeben ist? 
<dreamon_> Kann ich zwischen diesem "neuen" und dem alten switchen?
<tomreyn> mir ist unklar was du mit "freigegeben" meinst, durch wen, für welchen zweck? dieser kernel und x-server wird seit ubuntu 18.04.3 automatisch installiert. hin- und herwechseln kannst du was den kernel angeht im grub-menü. was den X-server angeht kannst du nur den einen oder den anderne installiert haben, aber durch ersetzen des X servers kann man wechseln, ja.
<tomreyn> die deutschsprachige LTSE-seite sieht mir etwas nach FUD aus, ist aber vielleicht auch nur veraltet - ich würd mir da nicht so viele gedanken machen.
<dreamon_> "freigegeben" meine ich daß das normal ubuntu ja bei 4.15.xxx steht. warum verbleiben die auf einer so "alten" Version?
<dreamon_> Ist mehr eine Verständnis Frage. 
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: das konzept der meisten distributionen ist einfach dass der standard kernel nach dem release keine upgrades mehr erfährt, sondern nur noch bugfixes
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: ergo, die ubuntu devs pflegen bugfixes in den ubuntu-spezifischen 4.15er ein, aber ziehen die distribution nicht hoch
<dreamon_> Verstehe, und bei dieser HWE Version wie ist es da mit bugfixes?
<tomreyn> die kriegt auch bugfixes, aber ab und zu erhöht sich auch die kernelversion
<dreamon_> Also muß Canonical bei Kernel bugfixen.. doppelte Arbeit?
<tomreyn> ja
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: die alternative wäre, die bestehende distribution komplett gegen neue kernels zu testen, die unter umständen neue bugs mitbringen können
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: plus, sich die beschwerden der leute anzuhären bei denen was nach nem upgrade nicht mehr funktioniert weil sich irgendein verhalten des kernels geändert hat
<LetoThe2nd> (und gerade letzteres ist im enterprise-umfeld tödlich. da wollen sie aber hin, ergo pflegen sie lieber die bugifxes)
<dreamon_> Verlängert das nicht nur die Zeit die man hat um das probelm zu lösen. Irgendwann muß man es ja doch fixen.
<tomreyn> aber die LTSE-kernel sind halt auch die kernel die in neueren ubuntu-versionen zum einsatz kommen. wenn die sich dort bewährt haben werden sie in der letzten LTS-Version per LTSE bereit gestellt
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: äh, nein
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: "bugfixes für alten kernel pflegen" bedeutet nämlich in ungefähr 90% der fälle einfach "bugfixes der neuen kernels mitlesen und bei bedarf auch auf den alten anwenden"
<dreamon_> Was versteht man unter Enterprise Umfeld..?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: das konzept ist sogar so verbreitet, dass die kernelmaintainer das slebst machen, jeweils für definierte versionen. falls dich das interesseirt, die stable- und lts- startegie von kernel.org ist gut dokumentiert.
<dreamon_> Ahso. dann läßt man die Arbeit quasi den kernel entwickler machen..
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: sorry, wenn ich dir jetzt "enterprise umfeld" erklären soll dann muss ich stundenlohn berechnen.
 * LetoThe2nd ist wieder raus.
<dreamon_> :) 
<dreamon_> Na dann reboote ich mal mit HWE.. DANKE Euch beiden!
<dreamon> tomreyn, Könntest du mal einen Blick drauf werfen → https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/cVfqchZzbT/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Ich hab das gefühl er installiert ihn nicht. 
<tomreyn> dreamon: wie kommst du darauf?
<dreamon> Er hat nichts heruntergeladen. Mit sudo apt install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<dreamon> fängt er nun an.. hab nur das Wiki übernommen und 18 anstelle der 16 gesetzt. vermute die option -s
<dreamon> Ich start nochmal.. aber jetzt hat er auch in Grub was angepasst.. glaub ist nun erledigt..
<tomreyn> dreamon: wofür steht denn -s?
<tomreyn> ach schade
<j0k> simulate?
<tomreyn> ja, nur das wollt ich von ihm hören
<dreamon> tomreyn, Operation gelungen. HWE ist drauf. Ton leider immer noch nich..
<tomreyn> dreamon: schade, na nen versuch war's wert. kannst ja überlegen ob du wieder downgraden willst.
<dreamon> ne, den Teste ich nun schon.. Vielleicht löst das mein Usb Problem ;)
<tomreyn> dreamon: und die -s option die du apt mitgegeben hattest sorgte in der tat dafür dass die installation (beim ersten mal) nur simuliert wurde, denn dafür steht ja -s
<dreamon> Steht so im Wiki.. 
<tomreyn> hmm ja, das is blödfug
<tomreyn> ach nee, passt schon, steht ja da
<tomreyn> man muss nur lesen
<dreamon> Stimmt.. :(
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-17
<Fussel> moin
<tvXav619> Hallo, wann erscheint denn heute die 1910 Version? Bin schon ganz heiß die zu isntallieren...
<stevieh> um ölfuhrölf
<tvXav619> :D:D:D
<tvXav619> dreufel Zeit?
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab michnoch nichtmal mit 18.04 angefreundet und ihr kommt mit 19.10 daher :P
<stevieh> mit 18.04 kann man sich nicht anfreunden, wenn man gnome will.
<k1l> wenn hier die ankündigungsemail erscheint: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<le_bot> Title: The ubuntu-announce Archives (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: ich will auch kein gnome
<LetoThe2nd> (es heisst in meinem fall eher, ich hatte noch keine notwendigkeit ältere kisten hochzuziehen)
<LetoThe2nd> ok, stimmt, die container sind vorwiegend 18.04
<Kirsten2> Hallo, ich habe neuen Speicher in meinen x220 eingebaut. Mit welchem Befehl kann ich herausfinden, on des DDR3 und nicht DDR2 Speicher ist?
<k1l> sudo lshw -c memory
<Frickelpit> Das hätte man beim Kauf schon festgestellt und spätestens beim einbau
<Kirsten2>  SODIMM DDR3 Synchron 1333 MHz (0,8 ns) ist da die Ausgabe. Das sieht doch gut aus, oder?
<Kirsten2> Also auf jeden Fall: Vielen Dank!
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Vorabversionen: #ubuntu-de+1 | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 19.10 wurde veröffentlicht \o/
<k1l> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-October/000250.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) released (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<dertyp> habe beim aufstarten irgendwie diesen fehler erhalten (system läuft aber so weit problemlos):
<dertyp> blk_update_request: I/O error, dev loop13, sector 0
<dertyp> Buffer I/O error on dev loop13, logical block 0, async page read
<dertyp> /dev/loop0       43M     43M     0  100% /snap/gtk-common-themes/1313
<dertyp> muss mich das irgendwie beunruhigen?
<dertyp> moment... falsch kopiert... auf /dev/loop13 gibt mir df -h gar nichts raus
<dertyp> müsste ich irgendwas machen?
<j0k> dertyp: welches Ubuntu nutzt Du? Und is da LVM im Spiel?
<j0k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1526537
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1526537 “blk_update_request: I/O error” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dertyp> hmm... hab Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<dertyp> ich weiss nicht, ob LVM im Spiel ist, sorry :S
<dertyp> wie find ich das raus?
<dertyp> also lvm2 ist bei mir nicht installiert
<dertyp> noch was?
<dertyp> hmm... nach dem Kernel-Update kommt die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr... vielleicht wars nicht Bedeutendes
<dertyp> trotzdem danke!
<tomreyn> wenn das kein livesystem war dann war wohl der storage defekt
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-18
<indy73c> hallo zusammen, ist es sehr schwer einen OPEN VPN server unter ubuntu einzurichten ?
<Frickelpit> indy73c: Nein
<indy73c> Frickelpit: also auch mit hand und Fuss .. habe das bisher noch nie gemacht, aber wenn ich via VPN nach hause will geht es wohl nur mit einem eigenen Server ...
<Frickelpit> indy73c: entsprechende Grundkenntnisse vorrausgesetzt, sollte es recht einfach sein, wenn Du dich an https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN/ hälst.
<le_bot> Title: OpenVPN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<indy73c> Frickelpit: okay werde ich mir gleich ansehen, noch eine frage besser separat auf einen Pi installieren oder kann ich das mit auf meinen NAS Server packen (Da läuft ein Samba Servewr drauf)
<indy73c> mit Ubuntu natürlich
<Frickelpit> indy73c: Das spielt ansich keine Rolle, wo das läuft
<chris__> habe gerade auf 19.10 geupdated. nach dem start lande ich in der konsole. nach dem einloggen kann ich mit startx meinen gnome desktop starten. wie sorge ich dafuer das ich wieder ein graphische login erhalte?
<Frickelpit> chris__: klingt als würde der Displaymanager nicht starten. Bei Gnome ist das afair gdm
<chris__> habe lightdm neu installiert, jetzt habe ich wieder einen login screen, danke
<rentier> Servus! Wenn bei mir eine Windows-VM im Oracle Virtualbox läuft, wird die Wiedergabe von YT-Videos im Firefox unter Linux total eingebremst, jedenfalls im Vollbild, warum ist das so?
<rentier> Auch das scrollen von Webseiten wird mehr so zur Diashow
<j0k> klingt nach Recourcenknappheit
<j0k> was sagt in dem Moment die CPU Last und Auslastung des Arbeitsspeichers?
<rentier> ehm ich hab das 16 Mbit im Rechner und einen vierkern- INtel Chip, ist zwar schon etwas älter aber..
<rentier> das einzige was der nicht hat, ist eine Graka
<j0k> was sagt "lsb_release -a" und "uname -a"?
<rentier> Ubuntu 14.04.6 LTS
<j0k> oha
<rentier> 3.13.0-108-generic #155-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 11 16:58:52 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rentier> ja und? ein neueres System wäre doch eher NOCH langsamer
<j0k> und was heißt "keine Graka" worüber schaust Du dann? Übers Netzwerk an nem anderen Rechner?
<rentier> Nä es nimmt diesen CPU-internen schaltkreis
<rentier> es hat halt keine PCIe
<rentier> ist mein Officerechner
<rentier> aber SSD und alles
<rentier> ich wollte da eigentlich ursprünglich vor fünf Jahren mal MacOS drauf machen und die Virtualbox dann dadrunter laufen lassen
<rentier> aber der IRC channel für MacOS ist halt nicht so toll
<j0k> vielleicht hast Du einfach der VM zu viel CPU und/oder RAM zugeteilt?
<Rochvellon> aber dass kann durchaus sein, dass der VM zuviel GraKa-Speicher zugewiesen ist bzw. der GPU zuwenig RAM zugewiesen ist.
<rentier> hm nagut versuch ich das mal zurückzunehmen
<j0k> im Übrigen ist die reguläre Unterstützung seit April diesen Jahres rum https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trusty_Tahr/
<le_bot> Title: Trusty Tahr › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rentier> Keine Sorge, ich verrate euch nicht 8-)
<j0k> um das geht es mir grad nicht 
<rentier> tatsache, 10 von den 15 Gig an die VM zu geben war nicht so der Bringer
<rentier> cu
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-19
<kristian_on_linu> Abend!
<kristian_on_linu> Danish guy here ... Anyone here living in Hamburg and willing to do me a favor on November 4?
<tomreyn> mr fiskerstrand? maybe try #ubuntu-de-offtopic
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-20
<dreamon> N'abend. Versuche eine SSH Verbindung hinzubekommen um mit rsync Daten zu übertragen. Obwohl ich "ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@server" den Public key geholt habe. Frägt er mich bei jedem Connect nach dem Passwort.
<drc> macht der server denn überhaupt key-auth?
<dreamon> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/fhWzjGRmvS/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<drc> sieht auf deiner seite erstmal heile aus
<drc> kommst du an logs vom server?
<dreamon> #PasswordAuthentication yes → schaut auskommentiert aus..
<dreamon> drc, wo fände ich das log auf dem Server.. da komm ich schon hin
<dreamon> Das Problem tritt in beide Richtungen auf.
<drc> journalctl -u ssh sollte helfen
<drc> und eventuell /var/log/auth.log
<drc> hast du kontrolliert, ob der key ordentlich angekommen ist?
<dreamon> oho .. hier stimmt etwas anderes nicht.. 
<dreamon> Kiste hat irgendwie keinen zugriff mehr auf home.. 
<dreamon> drc, Danke erstmal. *Panik*..
<drc> uh, das klingt seltsam … viel glück
<dreamon> drc, merkwürig .. reboot wieder alles fein. hexchat hab aber das log verloren. 
<dreamon> debug1: Found key in /home/user/.ssh/known_hosts:1616
<dreamon> grübel.. sollte doch gehen
<drc> das ist vom server?
<dreamon> auf dem Server konnte ich kein Log finden
<drc> auch nicht im auth.log?
<dreamon> auth.log gibts auf dem arch dort nicht.
<drc> uh, arch … keine ahnung, wo die loggen
<drc> mit DEBUG1 sollte der server eigentlich sinnvolles zeug loggen können, aber die datei musst du dann selber finden
<dreamon> Ich hab nun mal in die andere Richtung versucht zu verbinden. Da hab ich ja das gleiche probleme. Da gibts das auth.log
<drc> jo, dann stell mal den sshd auf DEBUG1 und probier es nochmal
<dreamon> sshd auf DEBUG1 stellen .. wie geht das?
<drc> LogLevel in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ändern und den Dienst neustarten
<dreamon> *BUMM*.. nun ist mein HOME wieder zu..
<drc> Sagt `journalctl --boot=0` was spannendes dazu?
<dreamon> Ich werde das Probelm nun nach hinten anstellen. Da ist was ganz anderes am Laufen, Auf einmal heißt es keine Berechtigung und dann macht cryptfs zu.. 
<drc> jo, das klingt definitiv dringender
